#ubuntu-si 2011-04-11
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaa
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> oj. vidim, da nekej je pa živih
<BigWhale> mene ne stet
<hruske> si undead.
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> joj Munchkin zombies sem kupil! za crknt so smesni
<hruske> vewy good
<BigWhale> oz ne za crknt
<BigWhale> mislim
<BigWhale> you're kind of dead already
<BigWhale> :>
<hruske> :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> končno sem po dnevu pa pol prišla do kompa
<nafisa> na telefonu me kar bana
<kubanc> hey folk
<nafisa> oj, kubanc
<nafisa> kje se skrivaš?
<kubanc> ne smem povedat
<kubanc> kr drgac se nebi skrival
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> qrz
<nafisa> nič mi nočeš povedat ...
<kubanc> evo
<kubanc> http://sl.netlog.com/go/explore/videos/videoid=sl-2239536
<Seniorita> Razišči / Video posnetki / Mirovni shod pred parlamentom 1. Maj 2011 na Netlogu
<kubanc> :P
<andrejz>  bi kdo naredil design za en letak?
<yang2> BigWhale: http://routeservers.org/index.php
<BigWhale> ja?
<yang2> tkole zgleda, ce prisparam 190 eur
<kubanc> andrejz, kaksen letak?
<andrejz> po možnosti lep :)
<BigWhale> yang2, lepo
<kubanc> o cem pa se gre?
<yang2> mater tale putty jajca
<yang2> skoz mi breaka irssi
<teardrop> dan
<andrejz> dan
<BigWhale> yang2, a bos jezn, ce ti nardim kak sql injection na page?
<yang2> ja valda da bom jezen
<BigWhale> ja zakwa? a ti niso secure aplikacije nardil? :D
<teardrop> kak HW zahteve ima naty?
<teardrop> natty even
<yang2> ne, jaz sem dal samo username za mysql
<andrejz> @teardrop: nič kaj dosti več kot prej
<teardrop> včeraj sem ga inštaliral v virtual box in je po treh urah inštalacije in rebootu javil da nimam pravega HWja in ne morem uporabit unityja :/
<andrejz> edin 3D pospeševanje moraš met
<andrejz> za unity 3D
<andrejz> samo jaz ga BP poganjam na 2 leti starem netbooku (Å¡koda, da nisi rekel, bi ti pokazal na maratonu)
<andrejz> tako da nekaj blazno hude te zahteve niso
<yang2> andrejz: probaj linux-vserver ali xen
<teardrop> ma bom doma dal na eee901, sam sem hotel najprej v virtualcu sprobat
<andrejz> no pol v virtualcu omogoči 3D
<andrejz> @yang2: zakaj?
<yang2> ja, ce pravis dati virtualbox ne deluje
<andrejz> jaz sploh nisem probal v VB, jaz sem Å¡el takoj na hardware, teardropu ne dela ;)
<yang2> ma ja, tale putty mi nagaja, se mi je zdelo da si ti napisal
<yang2> zgleda, da bi moral terminal nekako prilagodit
<yang2> BigWhale: kakorkoli, moras priznati, da za tako malo denarja zgleda stran kar v redu
<BigWhale> ja sej je ok :)
<BigWhale> nisem nic reku :)
<yang2> ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] janezek1: dual boot Win7 & UBUNTU 10.10 ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4872/new/posts/
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> kako je moj kolega ven butnil
<nafisa> malo delo je propadlo ... sex na napotnice!
<Grega> oh, saljivec
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<nafisa> kam je crazy skril uno srno, k jo je zadnč zbil?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: dual boot Win7 & UBUNTU 10.10 ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4872/new/posts/
<christooss_> nafisa a si lačna :)
<nafisa> ne, golaž kuham
<nafisa> pa me je kubanc spomnu na srne :D
<nafisa> pa sem se spomnla, da je CL eno zadnč zbil
<nafisa> pa ne vem, al je mela 4 al 2 nogi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<nafisa> windowsi :@ grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> sovražim winse!
<nafisa> kaJ pomeni FCB?
<nafisa> neki z barcelono, ne?
<kubanc> fusbal club barcelona
<nafisa> aaa
<kubanc> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=fcb&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=y7Z&channel=fs&q=fcb&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=53fd2b5286cafcf7
<Seniorita> fcb - Google Search
<nafisa> sem prek binga iskala pa mi je kr neke banke ponujalo
<nafisa> brat ma šal od barcelone pa piše gor FCB ... zato sprašujem :D
<kubanc> ahm
<nafisa> limun!
<CrazyLemon> kwae
<CrazyLemon> !
<nafisa> ljolj ...
<nafisa> ej, dej mi povej, a una srna, k si jo zadnč zbil ...
<nafisa> je mela 4 al je mela 2 noge
<hruske> pa sej ni vazn kolk ma nog
<hruske> ampak kolk ma lukn!
<CrazyLemon> če zadnč = par let nazaj potem ne bi vedu..nism ji štel ne nog ne luknj
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ne, sem mislila, da si kej v skrinjo shranu meso
<nafisa> kuham golaž ... pa me je kubanc na srnin golaž spomnu
<Grega> kak je bil pol na koncu rezultat referenduma?
<CrazyLemon> 1:0 za naše
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> ja, to vem.. ampak procentualno
<nafisa> ne piše nič na netu?
<Grega> nimam neta
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<nafisa> Na nedeljskem referendumu je velika večina volivcev glasovala proti zakonu o malem delu. Po do sedaj preštetih glasovih je PROTI  glasovalo približno 80 odstotkov volilnih udeležencev, ZA pa približno 20 odstotkov.
<andrejz> 80,15: 19,85 je bilo
<andrejz> kakšen šport je to, da sploh ni celih števil
<Grega> skoki
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> pač 24ur.com ...
<nafisa> mene tok podrobno ne zanima
<nafisa> je blo preveč čez 50 % v eno smer ...
<Grega> pride tako leto
<nafisa> irc.freenode.net: Terminated
<nafisa> haha
<yang2> nafisa: razlog ?
<nafisa> ma ... oslarije zganjam
<nafisa> sem šla probat, če mi rata preko kakega online clienta gor pridet ... da se na drug server poveže ...
<andrejz> ej ma kdo do povezavo do ubuntu.si logotipa v lepi obliki za uporabo (po možnosti png)
<andrejz> sem že našel
<bogdanov> jo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> lp
<CrazyMelon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/prototipPrvaStran.PNG
<CrazyMelon> a je kul layout?
<miha> ja
<miha> barve bi lahk ble boljše, layout je pa vredu :)
<bogdanov> crazy lame je
<CrazyMelon> ma barve ne bodo lih take
<CrazyMelon> te sm uporabu da je lepo razviden layout
<CrazyMelon> nimam več idej kaj vse vsebuje taka stran
<CrazyMelon> bogdanov: ti itak ne vidis dobro tko da tvoje mnenje ne steje :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah kva nj jst cej lame
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyMelon> jah pejt okulistu
<CrazyMelon> :>
<bogdanov> sj miha tud
<bogdanov> ve daj lame
<bogdanov> sam je reku nj ti bo
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyMelon> miha bi kr pokritiziral ..ker js tudi njemu njegov layout kritiziram :D
<bogdanov> haha
<miha> :)))
<miha> CrazyMelon: seveda
<miha> :D
<miha> CrazyMelon: sj nazadnje si zlo pomagu pr widgetu
<miha> tak da Å¡e kdaj :D
<alyosha> kako prečekiram temp procesorja
<alyosha> u terminalu
<alyosha> se je server kr resetiraw neki brezveze mona pomoje se pregreva smrad ki je gasen neki ze dva dni
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyMelon> sensors
<alyosha> niet
<CrazyMelon> kaj niet
<alyosha> debian je server ni ubuntu
<CrazyMelon> si inštalirau lm-sensors al neki takega?
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyMelon> če nisi ne mi govorit niet
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> ma sem enkrat
<bogdanov> a u biosu
<bogdanov> nimas
<bogdanov> moznosti?
<alyosha> nimam ekrana
<alyosha> mislim
<bogdanov> aha
<alyosha> bi mogu vlečt kable
<bogdanov> pol pa sensors ja
<bogdanov> sam te probi niso nikol tok tocni kokr bios
<bogdanov> progi*
<alyosha> mjao mogu bi ga spucat malo ne
<alyosha> tudi vent. je neki glasen zdj ze dva dni
<alyosha> ewos5 mona
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> kr resetira se
<bogdanov> jah
<alyosha> to ni druge a ko da se pregreva?
<bogdanov> spihj
<CrazyMelon> odpreš in ga spucaš
<bogdanov> z kompresorjam
<bogdanov> pa novo
<alyosha> jebemga
<bogdanov> termalno pasto
<bogdanov> paje
<alyosha> pizda al pa mogočedisk neki piska čudno
<alyosha> morma prečekirat
<alyosha> bbl
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ob 5h
<bogdanov> na planin za copovo
<bogdanov> futbal
<bogdanov> ok?
<CrazyMelon> vazi
<bogdanov> ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<Grega> auuuuu, 500eur
<Grega> avto :/
<CrazyMelon> to ni nič
<CrazyMelon> moj stari je dal 480€ za neki kar sploh ni bilo pokvarjeno
<CrazyMelon> in nato še 20€  za tisto kar je bilo pokvarjeno :D
<Grega> ma pa novo tisto-kar-ne-rabi
<nafisa> to to to to ... na mojem kompeku sem ... nič windowsov ... uhhhhhhhh
<CrazyMelon> psssh
<nafisa> a?
<CrazyMelon> b!
<nafisa> grrrr
<CrazyMelon> no no!
<nafisa> pa to ni res, kako počas dela net ... jst bom unga mulota prov fentala, k filme dol vleče
<CrazyMelon> filme..right :>
<CrazyMelon> porniče!
<nafisa> karkol že
<nafisa> kao full programer pa to pa nima pojma, kaj je bios
<nafisa> :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: dual boot Win7 & UBUNTU 10.10 ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4872/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> o, bogdanov ... muci
<bogdanov> kesi maca
<nafisa> tuki sm, muci
<CrazyLemon> awww kak sta vi2 srčkana
<nafisa> a ne de?
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> srce morm it se slisva cawci
<bogdanov> :*
<nafisa> oky ... lepo se mej :* papa
<nafisa> kubanc je pa kr stegnu, k je fouš :D
<miha>  /join #canon
<miha> lol
<nafisa> haha
<miha> ma ta canon je pravi jajc
<nafisa> miha ... ti si pa radodaren s presledki, a?
<miha> ja nafisa
<nafisa> dej, povej ... če si že kaj razmišljal o barvni shemi?
<CrazyLemon> hm..če naredim v gmailu nov label
<CrazyLemon> in mu povem da mi grejo vsi emaili z "neki" v "bla"
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi še vedno maile z "neki" pokaže v inboxu
<CrazyLemon> in v "bla" :
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Sky[x]> traja neki časa ?
<nafisa> prestavit jih morš
<nafisa> ne samo označit
<CrazyLemon> če je label naštiman
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi jih pol še enkrat prestavu
<nafisa> prestavi v morš dat ... ne samo oznako
<nafisa> oznaka pusti vse tam, kjer je ... samo da se ve, pod kaj spada
<CrazyLemon> not true
<CrazyLemon> ker mam maile pod to oznako
<CrazyLemon> sam so Å¡e vedno prikazani tudi v inboxu
<CrazyLemon> kar pa nočem
<nafisa> saj pravim ... prestavit morš ... ne samo označt
<CrazyLemon> čemu pol za vraga služi oznaka če moram vse sam naredit :S
<nafisa> oznaka služi za to, da v inboxu vidiš, kaj je ... in lahko vidiš v posebni "mapci" ... ampak če jih nočeš v inboxu, morš samo v "mapco" prestavit
<nafisa> men je logično :D
<nafisa> vsaj neki
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> men ni logično
<CrazyLemon> če naredim novo oznako (mapo)
<CrazyLemon> želim maile k ustrezajo tej oznaki
<CrazyLemon> met samo v mapi za to  oznako
<CrazyLemon> in ne v tej mapi in v inboxu
<nafisa> torej ne označi
<nafisa> ampak premakni
<nafisa> bemu sunac!
<nafisa> a ti mene mal o-------o   o---o o-----------o
<CrazyLemon> naštimal sem da se samodejno označi bemu sunac
<nafisa> njoh njoh njoh njoh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<Grega> nategujes?
<nafisa> ??
<miha> nafisa: dj gor strapon pa nauči Grega reda :D
<nafisa> miha :o
<nafisa> miha, jst nimam strapona
<nafisa> loh si ga pa sposodm ...
<nafisa> sam zate ;)
<Grega> mislis ZAME
<Grega> rrrr
<nafisa> loh tud zate, če češ ;)
<Grega> ne TUD, SAMO!
<Grega> ;)
<alyosha> jebemti miša
<Grega> materfaker mouse!
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> alyosha, a si pomotoma irca zagnal?
<alyosha> to je še uredu...meni je prej začel server delat ognjemet
<alyosha> ma sem odklopu podalšek prej:D
<alyosha> pa nisem od zdj priklaplaj
<alyosha> ni blo čaa
<alyosha> časa
<Grega> mogoce imas uro narobe nastavljeno v biosu
<alyosha> hhah:D
<nafisa> ognjemet ...
<alyosha> neke iskre so začele skakat vn:D
<nafisa> misliš rečt, da je explodiral?
<Grega> ja.. in je mislil, da je novo leto
<alyosha> prvo se je dvakrat resetiral
<nafisa> ja, to ja
<nafisa> wow
<alyosha> pol pa kr novoletno presenečenje ja
<Grega> jaz bi preveril uro, no..
<nafisa> ej, to je skor tko ko moj prejšnji LCD
<alyosha> tko da sem teku podalšek odklpit
<alyosha> hehe Grega  moram prvo previdno nazaj ga uklopit
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sem samo butnla kabl za napajanje ...
<alyosha> ni zdj čas za to:D
<nafisa> pa se je tako fajn pokadil iz njega ,,,
<alyosha> eee ja
<alyosha> modern technology:D
<nafisa> jah ... men je bivši nosu tastare LCDje iz firme
<alyosha> ze dva dni je spuščal neke čudne zvoke
<nafisa> nasledn dan sem že mela druzga :D
<alyosha> samo s emi ni dalo pogledat
<alyosha> kaj ga muči
<alyosha> tko da zdj ga bom mogu:D
<alyosha> nafisa pokliči ga dj
<alyosha> meni bi rabu en lcd:D
<alyosha> mam na tv priklopljen server in ni to to:D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> veš ... moj bivši ne pada na tipe
<nafisa> pa rad ma biče :D
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> mu bomo pol CrazyLemon posodli
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> posodil kaj?
<nafisa> pravim, da ne pada na tipe
<alyosha> pa sj ti pravim da crazy je pol pravi za to nalogo:p
<nafisa> da spizdi LCD? al kuga?
<alyosha> ti tuudi:p
<alyosha> crazy je zeeenska
<alyosha> to je bistvo
<alyosha> :p
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> če ti tko praviš
<nafisa> jst še nisem v hlače/ pod kiklo gledala
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to se samo tko reeče nooo:D
<nafisa> andrejz je tud reku, da še ne ve, če sem ženska
<nafisa> da ne vid skos obleko
<alyosha> mu bom jaz povedal:p
<alyosha> če ga kaj muči
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kaj mu boš pa povedal?
<nafisa> da mam joške?
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> tud moj brat jih ma
<nafisa> večje, k jst
<alyosha> hahaha:
<alyosha> D
<alyosha> boobzout:D
<alyosha> si bla na photoshootingu?:D
<nafisa> ?
<nafisa> a v soboto*?
<nafisa> neee
<nafisa> ah, dej ... dela čez glavo pa še moj ne verjamem, da bi pustil
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> lol
<nafisa> kaj se ti režiš, Grega ?
<Grega> kaj mas to nekega terorista
<nafisa> saj ni terorist, no
<Grega> ahmed
<Grega> je
<Grega> aha!
<nafisa> jao, ta net moj neumn
<Grega> "tvoj" ti kable cvika
<Grega> s kolesom se v omarico zaletava, kot pravi terorist :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> on pa ni tuki
<Grega> je, pa sploh ne ves
<Grega> ker si sledi
<Grega> vseposod
<nafisa> njega pa ne boš videl na kolesu
<nafisa> mogoče v mojih mislih ...
<Grega> za 72 devic?! se rolke si obuje!
<nafisa> verjemi ... ne da se mu iz MB v LJ hodit, da bi za mano hodil
<Grega> teror ne pozna meja
<nafisa> Grega, dej ... smiri, no
<Grega> lol
<nafisa> Grega, a veš, kako se po romunsko reče dober tek?
<Grega> ne
<nafisa> al v kerem jeziku že ...
<nafisa> dobro svrši
<nafisa> al bolgarščini
<nafisa> saj ne vem
<bogdanov> a dajjj
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> kmal me bo ven vrglo ... ker mi niti fejsa ne odpre
<miha> hm
<Grega> nooooo
<nafisa> me ni vrglo?
<Grega> malo te je
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> ahhh ... jst se pa lahko sprijaznim, da bom takoj za stopničkami ...
<nafisa> ahjej
<Grega> ?
<Grega> kakorkoli.. nek nov projekt si morem umislit
<Grega> kaksna ideja?
<nafisa> Grega, neki k ni zate :P
<Grega> verjetno res ne
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> o, bogdanov ... muci. ..
<bogdanov> pa ke si maca
<Grega> lalalalal
<nafisa> tuki sem, muci
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: [RTS] Spring Balanced Annihilation  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4873/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> preklet bnc
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-12
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov bi rad nov telefon za manj k 150€ ? :D
<CrazyLemon> un zte k sm ti govoru
<CrazyLemon> tip ma dva pa mu stojita doma :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> a novaa
<bogdanov> C>
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> nov ja
<bogdanov> a to un tip
<CrazyLemon> un z foruma
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> z kje je
<CrazyLemon> prašaj ga :D
<bogdanov> kok kesa
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je pisal 150€ ..danes je napisal da išče resnega kupca al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> tko da za 140€ ga po moje proda
<bogdanov> ma 120
<bogdanov> cene gam za vrat prjev
<bogdanov> iz kje je
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kolko krat me boš eno in isto prašal? :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> nis odgovoru
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> AJ Z KR AJ Z LJ AJ Z KP AJ Z MB
<CrazyLemon> [01:31:33] <CrazyLemon> prašaj ga :D
<bogdanov> to sploh
<bogdanov> nism vidu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> na kermu forumu je
<CrazyLemon> !google slo-android P:ZTE blade
<Seniorita> P: ZTE Blade/orange San Francisco - Slo-Android.si http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1468
<CrazyLemon> ni to ta
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1115
<Seniorita> P: NOV ORANGE SAN FRANCISCO/ZTE BLADE - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<bogdanov> gam
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> poklicov
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ab ti uzev
<bogdanov> da recm
<bogdanov> obadva
<bogdanov> za
<bogdanov> 220eu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da ti bo za 140€ prodal
<CrazyLemon> k lih tok stane direkt v trgovini
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> Re: P: NOV ORANGE SAN FRANCISCO/ZTE BLADE
<bogdanov> OdgovorNapisal/-a Bevk » 10 apr 2011, 19:19
<bogdanov> Nova cena 150€ :)
<bogdanov> Uporabniški avatar
<bogdanov> Bevk
<bogdanov>     WisdomDroid
<bogdanov>     WisdomDroid
<bogdanov>     Prispevkov: 295
<bogdanov>     Pridružen: 19 jul 2010, 12:50
<bogdanov> Na vrh
<bogdanov> Re: P: NOV ORANGE SAN FRANCISCO/ZTE BLADE
<bogdanov> OdgovorNapisal/-a Bevk » Vceraj, 14:16
<bogdanov> Evo, za resnega dam ugodno ceno, ker mi trenutno samo ležita doma še dva in jih ne rabim. :)
<bogdanov> Vec info na pm ali tel: 031706148
<CrazyLemon> dej floodi ja
<bogdanov> pol je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> 140 najmn
<bogdanov> mah 120
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kaj najcenej
<bogdanov> za 200 dobim
<bogdanov> c6-01
<bogdanov> paj stroj
<bogdanov> nepa ta jajc
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> pol pa kup to tvojo posrano nokio
<CrazyLemon> pa se hval kako maš c6 - stroj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah bol je k pa ta
<bogdanov> ZTEEEEE
<bogdanov> kurba
<bogdanov> ni enga pametnga
<bogdanov> programa daje kul muska
<bogdanov> sami fotri pojejo
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je bl znana firma nokia..sam zte je pa android :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> NOKIA
<bogdanov> vs drugi
<bogdanov> telefoni
<bogdanov> prodajani
<bogdanov> u evropi
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> usak geek bo itak reku
<bogdanov> android
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> in bo kaj pol? jokal vsak nokia fan k vidi da nokia saks? :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lej..sestrična mi ma androida
<CrazyLemon> seka ma androida
<CrazyLemon> pa bo vedno rekla da rox :D
<bogdanov> ja sj
<bogdanov> nuben ni reku da sux
<bogdanov> samo 3/4
<bogdanov> neve
<bogdanov> android itd..
<bogdanov> in jim je vazn izgled
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> pa folk
<bogdanov> od nekdaj
<bogdanov> ve da je nokia
<bogdanov> zakon in jo kopuje
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy btw
<bogdanov> avs eno shocko banano
<christooss_> wazap
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> kdaj zacnemo geekat
<bogdanov> OA
<CrazyLemon> ne bom shocko banane ker me bo shock haha
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa teb christooss_ da si tok pozno pokonc :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> the wariors way
<bogdanov> smehi
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kul je :D
<CrazyLemon> sam uno kavbojko bi pa konkretno ruknu :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> abi plesu tko z no kokr je un
<bogdanov> HAHA
<christooss_> CrazyLemon sem gledu en film
<christooss_> bogdanov nevem takrt k boste za :)
<christooss_> jst sm itak skoz za
<christooss_> razn zdejle :)
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ ker?
<christooss_> ninja cheerleaders :)
<bogdanov> christooss semo zmenil an :>
<christooss_> 3.3 ma na imdb
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> najprej
<CrazyLemon> a so dobre cheerleaderke ?
<christooss_> In the film's plot, a ninja sensei Hiroshi (George Takei) who must be rescued by his three cheerleader/ stripper students
<christooss_> hude
<CrazyLemon> ok..next question
<CrazyLemon> boobs?
<christooss_> hm cko random boobs so vmes
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> hm..TL ne najde :/
<christooss_> tl?
<bogdanov> crazy boobs pa chinezarke
<CrazyLemon> torentleech
<CrazyLemon> torrent*
<christooss_> 100krat sm že povedu
<christooss_> uporablite demonoid
<christooss_> http://www.demonoid.me/files/details/2594642/9604208/
<Seniorita> NINJA CHEERLEADERS [2008] DVD Rip Xvid [StB] - Demonoid
<CrazyLemon> ah..tole je old
<CrazyLemon> js gledam sam 2010/11
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<christooss_> lol
<bogdanov> ura se ni 2!
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss_> je pa vseen hud film
<CrazyLemon> arivederći!
<bogdanov> hhaa
<christooss_> ajde
<christooss_> a kdo ve zakaj v braserotu ne dela copy cd če nimaš dve cd enot
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> ze najdl nism
<bogdanov> prepeku cdja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> zakaj pa sliko nezapecs
<bogdanov> pa pol zapecs
<christooss_> bogdanov sej zdej to delam sam ni point to
<christooss_> če maš eno funkcionalnost k naj bi delala
<bogdanov> toj res ja
<christooss_> zakaj brasero ne nardi imiđa (k ga itak skoz del) pa ga pol prepeče
<christooss_> itak vedno dela img tud če maš nevem en fajl za zapečt na cd
<christooss_> ampak prepečt pa noče
<christooss_> tud v img mi noče skopirat dvdja
<bogdanov> at
<bogdanov> jav ksn eror
<christooss_> ne sam gumbi so sivi
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> nič grem jst tud spat
<christooss_> ln
<bogdanov> ln
<nafisa> vsi že spijo ...
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> o, muci ... a ti si Å¡e tu?
<bogdanov> sm maca
<bogdanov> kaj pocenjas
<nafisa> neki iščem
<nafisa> :D
<bogdanov> aja kaj pa
<nafisa> neki :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<BigWhale> fp!
<uni4dfx> morning
<kubanc> enako
<kubanc> :)
<yang2> Fifth week
<yang2> [edit]Monday, 11 April
<yang2> Coolant injection into reactors 1 and 3 was interrupted for 50 minutes due to a loss of power after a strong earthquake.[149]
<yang2> Japan officially raises Fukushima to Level INES 7 , same as Chernobyl.
<nafisa> yang2, a to pomen, da je razpizdjot reakrot al kuko?
<yang2> nafisa: tako nekako
<nafisa> gledam cnn
<nafisa> pa reklama za hrvaško :D
<andrejz> @nafisa: to pomeni, da so dost radioaktivne vode v morje vrgli
<nafisa> jst to pravim, da je razpizdjot vse skup :D
<nafisa> zdaj bojo spet odprli sezono na lov kitov
<nafisa> ko bojo tune tak velke
<andrejz> Nuklerke ftw
<uni4dfx> js bi jih začel še več gradit
<uni4dfx> če lahko prestane take ekstremne dogodke pol je zadeva varna
<andrejz> boljš je k premog
<hruske> ma, jedrska je neumnost.
<hruske> ker vsi vemo kako velika je odgovornost podjetja, ki upravlja katerokoli jedrsko.
<hruske> in vedno nafuka narava.
<nafisa> glavno,  da bo več kitov spet
<hruske> true dat.
<hruske> sam plutonij je zlo zlo zlo strupen.
<hruske> mind you.
<Grega> kako lahko preko sshja pozenem X program, da se odpre na remote pcju?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Piknik odprte kode 2011  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4874/new/posts/
<hruske> Grega, export DISPLAY=:0
<hruske> reces
<Grega> uh, super.. samo da upgrade konca pa sprobam, tnx
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> haha..kliče me zdej ena ženska
<CrazyLemon> da opravljajo meritve v našem kraju
<CrazyLemon> meritve ki ugotovijo če si "zakisan"
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon js sm tud mislu da je to bullshit
<uni4dfx> however
<uni4dfx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acidosis
<Bilko> spi deci kisa pa jo poklič pa praši nej ti pove kok kisa maš v sebi :)
<Seniorita> Acidosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<uni4dfx> nevem pa zakaj so se lih zapičl v zakisanost... lahko si tud prekomerno bazičen
<uni4dfx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkalosis
<Seniorita> Alkalosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<alyosha> craaazzyyyyy
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> a si tu al nisi tu?
<alyosha> tipa kao ni
<andrejz> ajmo, vsi se na piknik prijavt :)
<alyosha> picnic?
<andrejz> www.ubuntu.si
<andrejz> no pa pol tud pridt, seveda
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> interesting:D
<alyosha> samo mene ful zanima kaj bo zajest:p
<alyosha> čene ne pridem:DD
<andrejz> seveda bo zajest, kaj ne vidiš, da tux peče
<andrejz> :P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> no no pol pa verjetno da pridem:D
<alyosha> samo moram crazyja ujet da pelje
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> jz nimam avta ki bi peljal tko daleč:DD
<alyosha> ewo ga
<alyosha> mi o vuku vuk na laptop:D
<CrazyMelon> evo me
<alyosha> CrazyMelon
<alyosha> tebe rabim
<alyosha> 1. maš kašen napajalnik viška?
<alyosha> 2. kdaj me pobereš za na picnic?:D
<CrazyMelon> telefon ne laptop
<alyosha> tip je na telefonu mona
<alyosha> geek:D
<CrazyMelon> mam sam nevw
<CrazyMelon> nevem
<CrazyMelon> ce dela
<alyosha> jebemtih
<alyosha> kaj je mozno da ma napajalnik varovalko in je samo varovalka Å¡la?
<alyosha> al ni to?:D
<CrazyMelon> varovalko..dvomim :)
<alyosha> nima nima
<alyosha> to sem enkrat ze optimističlno mislu da mogoče ma:D
<alyosha> samo kaj je tko tezko nardit neki takega jebemjih
<CrazyMelon> kaj ti bo varovalka
<CrazyMelon> ves kaj naredis
<CrazyMelon> kupis napajalnik..ga zavijes in ga "podaris" punci
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyMelon> dve muhi na en mah
<alyosha> danes mamo aniversary
<alyosha> lahko izkorisitm:D
<CrazyMelon> valda stari
<alyosha> i have NO moneey
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> pol pa naredis poor mans gift
<CrazyMelon> das eno masnco okrog svojega spodaj
<CrazyMelon> in reces happy aniversary
<CrazyMelon> posluzi se sama
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyMelon> pa je ;D
<alyosha> joooj zrihtaj m inapajalnik rajsi
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz>  Crazy, ti nimaš punce, a ne ?
<alyosha> CrazyMelon je jebač on skače iz cveta na cvet
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> sej ti pravim
<alyosha> on je ko barney stinson
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jebator:D
<CrazyMelon> mam ga doma
<CrazyMelon> samo ne vem e dela
<alyosha> ja ma neveš če dela
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> no mogoče je to odgovor zakaj je nima :)
<alyosha> ma andro tudi dva taka...samo tip kolko je hud jih ma pred blokom spravljene
<alyosha> tko..na gramozu:D
<CrazyMelon> andrejz tudi ko je bla je bila veswla takih dtoaov ;)
<CrazyMelon> srosov
<andrejz> lol
<CrazyMelon> lol
<alyosha> clovek je na mobitleu
<CrazyMelon> stosov
<alyosha> ni kaj:D
<alyosha> kje mas lapatopa?
<alyosha> al nisi u soli?
<CrazyMelon> ne vidim crk ;(
<alyosha> veirDo
<CrazyMelon> v torbi je
<alyosha> lenčuga:D
<alyosha> al ne dela wlan:D
<alyosha> ki vidim da si na mobitel.si
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> pri tem wlanu nikoli ne ves
<alyosha> res ste hudi ne..FRI brez weba in wlana
<alyosha> ma kašne:D
<alyosha> dobro web vam zdj dela neki:D
<alyosha> samo ko rabiš je offline
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> a jebiga..ve je recesija
<CrazyMelon> ce
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo wlda je napajalnik ne
<alyosha> če se je zaiskrilo
<alyosha> in zdj ne pali več:D
<alyosha> ni sploh zvoka od njega
<alyosha> in varovalko je vnvrglo:D
<CrazyMelon> mogoce je maticna
<alyosha> Å¡e to ja
<alyosha> napajalnik je dj
<alyosha> psst
<alyosha> ne klicat policije:D
<CrazyMelon> valda :D
<alyosha> kako lahko prečekiram ce napajalnik dela
<alyosha> z unim kaj je fazenfrifer al kja je ze
<alyosha> uno je za 220
<alyosha> tk oda ne bo nic kazalo
<CrazyMelon> tako fa ga zamenjad
<CrazyMelon> da
<alyosha> hja
<alyosha> jz bi prej zvedu
<alyosha> da ne menjam đabe
<alyosha> jebemga
<CrazyMelon> changefirst ask later
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma ki za changat moram it naokrog
<alyosha> samo ki se je praw zaiskrilo vn
<CrazyMelon> pa pojdi rabutat :)))
<alyosha> samo ki spredaj ne zadaj mona
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> samo je pa res da se je dvakrat resetiral sam od sebe
<alyosha> kar kaze na to da je napajalnik mel probleme
<CrazyMelon> al pa ne :)
<alyosha> ne noo
<alyosha> zakaj mojo teorijo zaničuješ:D
<alyosha> napajalnik bom ze zrihtaw
<alyosha> ce je ploča bo bolj problem
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> glawno da ni disk:DD
<CrazyMelon> kupi drug streznik in btk
<alyosha> I HAVE NOOOO MONEEY!!
<alyosha> samo moram e naučit delat te posrane varnostne kopije ne
<CrazyMelon> rabutat pejt!!!!!¡!
<alyosha> ki zdj če bi bil disk bi blo kr bala
<CrazyMelon> reku sm ti dropbox mona
<alyosha> ma ja to mam
<alyosha> samo uno je tko
<alyosha> za silo
<alyosha> nemoram usega dropboxat mona
<CrazyMelon> pa sej
<CrazyMelon> lahko ce hoces!!!
<alyosha> ki pol sinhronizira 24/7
<CrazyMelon> :))
<alyosha> ma ja pol uno melje nonsotp
<alyosha> usakkurac ko taknes:D
<CrazyMelon> jah
<CrazyMelon> ne tikaj vsak kurac
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> pa je
<alyosha> si vidu to kao ranljivost
<alyosha> DBja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ja
<alyosha> si ze zakriptal use? ti ki si paranojik:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> samo moras met local access
<alyosha> ja uno je pol aktulano ko si z enot:D
<CrazyMelon> nimam nic takega na db
<alyosha> kaj ne
<alyosha> kaj pa une slike tvoje
<alyosha> od Mr. Univerexxx
<alyosha> universxxx
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ni jih
<alyosha> a uno maš u oblaku:D
<CrazyMelon> uno je na ubuntu ine ;)
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> ti ti
<CrazyMelon> one
<alyosha> banditen:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Freak1: Ni dostopa do particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4870/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> ta profesor zamuja mona
<CrazyMelon> presneti peet
<CrazyMelon> peer
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dj crazy "posodi" mi tko eno 500 600€
<alyosha> "sj ti vrnem"
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyMelon> nimam drobiza clovek
<alyosha> sj res ti mas samo zlatne palce:D
<alyosha> uno 24kg u kosu:D
<CrazyMelon> mja..saksajo
<alyosha> ti vleče hlače dol ko maš u žepu:D
<alyosha> kaj pol bos sow na picnic?
<alyosha> maja?
<CrazyMelon> gres v trgovino jih moras rezat inpodobne scene
<alyosha> samo re
<alyosha> s
<alyosha> bala to bala:D
<CrazyMelon> nne...nemaram js teh geekpv
<CrazyMelon> geekov
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> a tip je njihov leader:DD
<CrazyMelon> ne ne
<CrazyMelon> to je andrej
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> a ti si namestnik:D
<alyosha> si gledaw uciraj Fringe?:D
<alyosha> kko je hud profesor:D
<alyosha> oz. doctor:D
<CrazyMelon> valda sm
<alyosha> ful bi pobraw da gledam use samo ki pol zvečir nebom mew kaj gledat:D
<alyosha> moram počakat sezono da konča.D
<alyosha> ki druge itak ne bojo dali zdj tkoj
<CrazyMelon> pornice ppl gledas
<CrazyMelon> pol
<alyosha> prej in pol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> barely legal:D
<CrazyMelon> al pa tko ja
<alyosha> une so hude ne
<CrazyMelon> pedo medo '
<alyosha> How old are you?
<CrazyMelon> :))
<alyosha> I turned 18 today
<alyosha> .D
<alyosha> a beka ma 25 mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> rodila ze 3 otorke
<alyosha> otroke
<alyosha> TI si pedo mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ko ma sise ni več pedo!
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyMelon> haha
<CrazyMelon> da te punca cuje
<alyosha> u angliji je legal od 16 naprej
<alyosha> ma ve ona:D
<alyosha> zato mi ne dovoli se druzit z sestrično njeno:D
<CrazyMelon> sestricna je stara zate
<CrazyMelon> ma vec kot 13
<alyosha> zadnja ura je Å¡e ona:D
<CrazyMelon> :)))
<alyosha> dj pedo mona ne pisat takih tu
<alyosha> te bojo zaprli
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ko unega politika
<alyosha> si widu uno
<alyosha> je lbo kasno 2 3 mesca nazaj
<alyosha> kao meli neke racije pedofilistične
<alyosha> in nek iz parlamenta
<alyosha> zasegli mu pcje doma
<alyosha> in tip kao
<alyosha> nene to se mi je po nesreči odprlo
<alyosha> sem kliknu neki kao
<alyosha> virus
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> tudi mozno :)
<alyosha> ma ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> so rekli pol tej preiskovalci al kj so
<CrazyMelon> ja!
<alyosha> da ni teorije da je kao slučajno
<alyosha> te ki so kao slučakjno jih ne lovijo
<alyosha> te ki so redno usak dan
<alyosha> te bolj
<alyosha> tko ko nekatiri (beri: CrazyLemon, CrazyMelon
<alyosha> )
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> to je samo zarota!
<alyosha> zarotaa siiine
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne pomaga to...zaprli te bojo
<alyosha> za 3 mesce!
<alyosha> po 2h tednih pogojno
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> kdaj ti mas obravnavo ko smo ze pri tem :))
<alyosha> pizda moram odvetnika zrihtat
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nevem Å¡e niso javli
<alyosha> pizde smrdljive
<alyosha> mroam na sodisce dol
<alyosha> da zrihtam kam pošiljajo pošto
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> ki tipi bojo poslali gor u tolmin
<alyosha> in gor nebo noben prevzelin bo uno u nabiralniku 4 meesce
<alyosha> tačas bo obravnava
<CrazyMelon> btk..sej ti se ne mudi v zapor ;))
<alyosha> bojo rekli da nisem prišui
<alyosha> in me bojo zaprli mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kašen zapor
<alyosha> psst!
<alyosha> 1 leto pogojno
<alyosha> dovolj majo
<alyosha> čene bom uzel panduru pištolj jih bom use umru tam na sodiscu mona
<alyosha> bawcarja Å¡rota in prijatelje
<alyosha> naj zapirajo mona
<alyosha> ne pa mene tu
<alyosha> za neki kar nebi splh smelo bit prekršek
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> lopovi grdi
<alyosha> joooj
<CrazyMelon> vse jih bos umru...priden!
<alyosha> vse!"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> al pa bom zbezal iz sodišča čez okno:D
<alyosha> ko uni u gorici:D
<alyosha> tip z lisicami se zateku skozi Å¡ipo
<alyosha> in zginu med ulicami
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Si gledaw Boardwalk empire?
<alyosha> ucairaj semzacew praw hudi so:D
<alyosha> 1920's
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> jebemti android..mam en tko grd bug da to prav ne mores verjet
<alyosha> če maš neke wannabe zajeban rome gor
<alyosha> kao homemade
<alyosha> bolše pa to
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ma vem da je zjeban
<CrazyMelon> back again
<alyosha> zdj pa kot ttreba
<alyosha> na lapatopa ne
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> valda
<Grega> valjda
<Mikoar> ljolj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ni dostopa do particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4870/new/posts/
<neett> alo
<neett> kdo tu ?
<nafisa> nobenga
<nafisa> pa Mikoar mi je moj ljolj ukradu
<neett> kdo kaj ? :)
<alyosha> kaj je mozno da stane ohišje z napajalnikom 30€
<alyosha> napajalnik pa tudi?
<alyosha> al so ohišja brez napajalnika?
<kubanc> alyosha, ne to kupovat
<kubanc> to je Å¡voh roba
<alyosha> ma 400W rabim
<alyosha> oz. tudi 300 bi bil ql
<kubanc> napajalnik je enota katera se velikokrat prezira pri nakupovanju
<alyosha> mam P4
<kubanc> rajsi vzami bolji napajalnik
<alyosha> star
<kubanc> aja...
<kubanc> a to je novo?
<alyosha> kako to mislis novo?
<alyosha> kaj če je novo?:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> eko bo bogdanov zrihtal:p
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> dobr je
<bogdanov> ce mas p4
<alyosha> P4 star
<alyosha> kaj pol so res al kaj
<bogdanov> 400
<alyosha> ohišja z napajalniko
<bogdanov> je cez glavo
<alyosha> mista cena ko malo bolsi napajalnik
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> nisem kupoval tega ze dolgo:D
<bogdanov> kva? ::))
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> če je res to da je ohišje z napajalnikom 30€
<alyosha> novo
<bogdanov> jah ce mas ksno grafoo hudo grafo k pokur pa proc da dost pokur pa da navijas
<alyosha> al je to samo Å¡katla
<bogdanov> nebo kul ta napajalnik
<alyosha> ne ne nimam grafike sploh
<alyosha> je za server to
<alyosha> nima niti ekrana:D
<bogdanov> a je p4
<bogdanov> server al kaj
<alyosha> da
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> oldis goldis:D
<bogdanov> mah cez glavo
<kubanc> ce ke za server potem kupi malo bolsi napajalnik
<kubanc> ker ti bo delal non stop
<bogdanov> kubanc kaj mu bo
<alyosha> ja to je res ja
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> 300
<bogdanov> p4
<kubanc> bogdanov, lavfal bo 14 non stop
<bogdanov> dva serverja pa delata non stop
<alyosha> ja zdj sem mel tudi 300
<alyosha> pa je delalo
<kubanc> sej ne potrebuje mocnga, ampak kakovostnega
<alyosha> ja to ja
<alyosha> moram malo danes prečekirat
<alyosha> maste u lj tudi Digitalnico?
<alyosha> al to so samo u kopru odprli?
<neett> folk,, zka mi ne uspe odpret porta na ruteru...
<alyosha> ker Comshop smrdi
<neett> /usr/sbin/iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport 3000 -j logacept
<alyosha> nemaram tam kupovat
<neett> rule je dodan, port pa zaprt
<neett> al ka se morem naredit :)
<bogdanov> alyosha nedajaj prevec za te jajca
<alyosha> nebom nebom:D itak nimam:DD
<alyosha> jedva 30 40€ da naberem na kup:p
<kubanc> 100 € ti glih ni treba dat
<kubanc> samo 30€ pa se ohisje zraven, tole je neki sumljivega
<alyosha> kubanc  za 100€ kupim cel pc:p
<alyosha> ne sj ohisje mi ne rabi
<alyosha> samo tu gledam po netu
<alyosha> in sem vidu tko
<alyosha> in mi je čudno
<kubanc> ja no, cena mi je smesa
<kubanc> 30€ za napajalnik, tole bi se slo
<bogdanov> http://www.pctrgovina.com/trg/detajl.php?ime=RACUNALNISKO_OHISJE_PC_MIDI_TOWER_420W&id=1484&hid=34&sid=249
<Seniorita> RACUNALNISKO OHISJE PC MIDI TOWER 420W - PcTrgovina
<bogdanov> evo
<alyosha> mozno tudi da je brez napajlanika da piše malo počez
<bogdanov> zatebe
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> bos mu lep server haha
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> widis ti
<alyosha> samo caki moram pazit za pločo ne
<alyosha> da bo Å¡la not
<alyosha> aja sj to je veliko
<alyosha> bo sigurno
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> plate so delane po standardih...
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> sem prebral Mini da je
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> socket 478 to kr mas ti gre v osako ohisje
<kubanc> predbidevam
<alyosha> tako tako
<alyosha> ta bogdanov ve use ko da je tu u sobi:D
<bogdanov> http://www.pctrgovina.com/trg/detajl.php?ime=NAPAJALNIK_650W_ATX_ENERGON&id=1487&hid=34&sid=253
<Seniorita> NAPAJALNIK 650W ATX ENERGON - PcTrgovina
<alyosha> moram zdj u shoping:D samo moram mamico prej poklicat:p
<bogdanov> alpa tole
<bogdanov> kup
<bogdanov> da bos
<bogdanov> lah
<bogdanov> 20
<bogdanov> diskov
<bogdanov> se prklopu
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> nerabi to zdj
<alyosha> to bo pol po poletju:D
<alyosha> nič
<alyosha> Å¡ibam jz
<alyosha> bi gut
<alyosha> tnx for info
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> grobaru
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> :DD
<kubanc> hahah, windows security alert stran se mi je odprla in mi seveda nasla trojance
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> optimisti
<alyosha> amm
<alyosha> Å¡e neki:D
<alyosha> kako lahko pogledam
<alyosha> ta napajalnik če dela
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> da mi ni plošča šča:D
<alyosha> Å¡la
<kubanc> em...
<kubanc> se mi zdi da mors na napajalniku da skup + pa maso
<kubanc> da se ti zažene...
<alyosha> če ga sasmo uklopim
<alyosha> u elektriko
<alyosha> ni nič ne?
<kubanc> ne
<bogdanov> kubanc
<kubanc> ker potrebuje upor
<bogdanov> odpri ga pa poglej kondenzatorje
<kubanc> bogdanov, povej
<bogdanov> najveckrat grejo to pol je napajalnik fux
<alyosha> sepravi odpret pa videt
<alyosha> ma ko ga potresem mona
<alyosha> se čuje not
<alyosha> par koščkov
<alyosha> ki se premikajo:D
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weroTqTMPl4&feature=related
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> YouTube        - How to jumpstart power supply
<alyosha> skaklajo
<kubanc> evo, tkole nardis
<bogdanov> poglej pavs vidu an :)
<alyosha> kaj pa ce bi bla plosca
<kubanc> in se ti potem zazene brez da bi ga kamorkoli prklopil
<alyosha> bi bla črna kje sigurno
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> lahko pa tko kokr je kubanc reku
<alyosha> sepravi ni plosca:D
<alyosha> da vidimo
<bogdanov> ampak
<bogdanov> lahko
<alyosha> me ne bo ubila struja?:D
<bogdanov> se zazene
<bogdanov> tudi ceje zanic
<kubanc> ja merkat mors
<alyosha> aha
<bogdanov> ker plata vec rab
<alyosha> bom jz to odpru je bolj sigurno
<bogdanov> da se zazene
<bogdanov> kot pa napajalnik sam
<alyosha> ma se je zaiskrilo vn
<alyosha> tko da pomoje je Å¡ow napajalnik
<bogdanov> a je
<alyosha> pa varovalko je fuknlovn
<bogdanov> pocl kj
<alyosha> tudi
<bogdanov> to
<alyosha> bolj tko u izi
<kubanc> haha
<bogdanov> je napajalnik
<bogdanov> vrz u smeti
<bogdanov> :D
<kubanc> napajalnik je zanic..
<kubanc> tko je...
<alyosha> super:D
<alyosha> me je skrbelo da je plosca.D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> grem jaz u shoping:D
<bogdanov> jah sj plosco dobis
<bogdanov> ceneje kot
<bogdanov> napajalnik
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> ja me ne tko staro
<alyosha> u trgovini:D
<alyosha> dj dj šibam ki me čakajo:D
<alyosha> bbl
<bogdanov> haha aj
<nafisa> zihr ploščice polagajo
<Mikoar> .
<neett> ..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: [RTS] Spring Balanced Annihilation  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4873/new/posts/
<Grega> ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberto113: namestitev ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4875/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jo
<Grega> jo jo
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<Grega> paaa vaju mam fanta! a sta kej kadila? in kje sta si letos spet gandzo zasadila...
<Grega> o fak stari, a je to policajj
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> nimam jst trave ... kolega jo ma
<nafisa> nič jst kriva
<Grega> nic nena repate tu?!
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> prekleti narkomani!
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulyi9Eb3ork
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Klemen Klemen - Jaz sem umrl
<Grega> ta ni primerna ta trenutek
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah sj mu nič ni
<Grega> sovraziim maribor in viole, sovrazim celo pohorjeee
<Grega> in zdaj gremo, s seriko v roki, poklali bomo stajerceeee
<Grega> ta mi je vsec :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: namestitev ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4875/new/posts/
<nafisa> mene boš poklal?
<nafisa> :O
<nafisa> ma, klemen klemen je v umetni komi
<nafisa> zaradi pretresa možganov
<Grega> nisi zi vzorna stajerka
<Grega> tebe bi v novo vstrelo samo
<Grega> nogo*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberto113: Namestitev Ubuntu 10.10 - Aspire 5742z  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4875/new/posts/
<neett> na wikipediji pise da ma 6x lobanjo poceno :D
<neett> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klemen_Klemen
<neett> hehe
<Seniorita> Klemen Klemen - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Namestitev Ubuntu 10.10 - Aspire 5742z  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4875/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberto113: Namestitev Ubuntu 10.10 - Aspire 5742z  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4875/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> neett a ti verjameš wikipediji? :>
<neett> nevem :)
<nafisa> nima nič polomljene lobanje
<nafisa> je zastopnik bil po 24ur
<nafisa> mene bi sam v nogo?
<nafisa> zakaj nisem vzorna Å¡tajerka?
<nafisa> Grega?
<neett> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> kwa je mudel
<neett> na ruteru mi tece lighttpd, na portu 3k, port mam ofnani, ampak vseeno noce navzven nobenmu odpret strani...
<neett> ce fw izklopim pa ja
<neett> samo ce je port ofnani!!!
<neett> kaj mi ni jasno ? :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zte
<bogdanov> prav
<bogdanov> tip
<bogdanov> 130eu
<CrazyLemon> očitno nisi pravilno odpru port :D
<bogdanov> z cerknega je
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lol..cool :D
<neett> ja kak da ne
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> sj bo za 120
<bogdanov> tud dau
<bogdanov> :>
<yang2> o revez double klemen
<bogdanov> crazy prodj un
<bogdanov> hero jajc pa bo
<yang2> ta je hodil na naso solo
<bogdanov> yang
<bogdanov> asta
<bogdanov> repala
<bogdanov> skp
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> neki mam za vsss
<bogdanov> kaj mas za nss
<bogdanov> metrolesko
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> haha
<yang2> ne, ampak smo se ga bal vsi, da nas bo pretepel
<yang2> slovel je kot "mocan"
<yang2> pa ne vem, jst ga nisem vidu da bi koga kdaj tepel
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> kev ta
<bogdanov> taj marihoana
<bogdanov> boy
<bogdanov> kle poje u kran
<bogdanov> pol se ga pa sprzijo u gayu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ma 2xklemen je mal psihic
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pjd raj na skret in si svic ubris
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang2> je imel pa simpaticno sestro tale klemen
<yang2> mislim, enkrat ko sem bil se mulc je bla na obisku
<yang2> prav zabavna
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov na koga si stavu dans
<CrazyLemon> da ti povem tkoj a boš dobu al zgubu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> nafisa: ce si v lj, al kje ze si..
<Grega> izdajalec
<nafisa> ja, ok no
<nafisa> pol me pa ne Å¡tej za Å¡tajerko
<Grega> pravi stajerc ne gre v lj niti enkrat v zivljenju!
<nafisa> se bom šele čez eno leto preselila v MB
<Grega> prepozno
<nafisa> pa 15 let sem živela v okolici celja
<Grega> no vidis, se srecna si lahko s strelom v nogo
<Grega> *knock* *knock*
<nafisa> who's there?
<Grega> never mind :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Freak1: Ni dostopa do particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4870/new/posts/
<bilko_> živjo...ali morda kdo ve ali se da ubuntu spremenit temo na win 7. da bi bil le izgled od win sistem pa še vedno ubuntu?
<bilko_> prosim za pomoč ;)
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, veš ti za kej tazga k bi moj frend bilko s črtico mel? :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko za win7 ne vem..vem pa da je blo neki kot XP :)
<CrazyLemon> in dva bilkota na enem kraju? to ni dobr :D
<Bilko> sicer pa če bi hotu met sam bol načičkano namizje si loh KDE namizje omisliš. Ni pa to win7 izgled glih
<Bilko> lol ja res ne
<Bilko> dans sm si ogledu en fitness tle v NM...mogoče bom kmal spet Bilder :)
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuguide.net/win2-7-theme-make-ubuntu-gnome-looks-like-windows-7
<Seniorita> Win2-7 theme-Make Ubuntu Gnome looks like Windows 7
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ni dostopa do particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4870/new/posts/
<Bilko> bilko_ lahko si sam KDE desktop instaliraš gor. Ni glih win7 je pa mal bol pisano vse skup in bl podobno winsom. Se na youtube najde kšn filmček če hočeš videt kako KDE zgleda
<CrazyLemon> tole lahko proba http://ubuntuguide.net/win2-7-theme-make-ubuntu-gnome-looks-like-windows-7
<Seniorita> Win2-7 theme-Make Ubuntu Gnome looks like Windows 7
<CrazyLemon> če že hoče win7
<CrazyLemon> moje mnenje je..če hočeš win7 izgled si inštaliraj win7 :D
<Bilko> Sicer pa Gnome je clean in good, sam treba se navadit in odvadit windows izgleda
<Bilko> yeah CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> hudiča
<nafisa> js ne morem met gnome3 :'(
<CrazyLemon> dežuje
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bo toča :S
<alyosha> ammm
<alyosha> kaj CPU temperatura
<alyosha> kolko je priporočljiva
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> P4 3ghz
<CrazyLemon> tam okrog 100° C
<alyosha> meni e zdi da je visoka
<CrazyLemon> je priporočljivo
<alyosha> ne seri
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> powej dj da mi ne zakuha kaj s5
<CrazyLemon> acpitz-virtual-0
<CrazyLemon> Adapter: Virtual device
<CrazyLemon> temp1:       +47.0°C  (crit = +75.0°C)
<alyosha> ki sem pasto prej mazaw na novo in nwem
<alyosha> je sumljivo use skupaj
<alyosha> procesor?
<CrazyLemon> jes
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> meni dela zdj na 83/84
<nafisa> na mojem kompu je 50 priporočljiva
<CrazyLemon> no gud man
<nafisa> max pa 100
<alyosha> mjaoo
<nafisa> za druge pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> go fry some eggs
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> kaj pizda
<alyosha> uno kremo
<CrazyLemon> pizda si očistu ventilator ?
<alyosha> jebemjo
<alyosha> sem sem
<alyosha> use sem opuco
<CrazyLemon> ma si klinac
<alyosha> in kremo sem dal na novo
<alyosha> samo sem dal tko na debelo bolj
<CrazyLemon> si dal pravilno gor ventilator na proc '
<alyosha> no good al good?
<CrazyLemon> ?
<alyosha> use je ql
<alyosha> uni hladilnik mogoče malo jebe ja da ni dovolj not
<alyosha> samo negre več
<alyosha> mona
<alyosha> razbio bom
<CrazyLemon> mah..ni dobro lih da je gor 1cm paste ..ampak ok
<alyosha> ma ni 1cm
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> je namazano
<alyosha> kot treba
<alyosha> momački:D
<CrazyLemon> muški
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> kaj misliš da vent ni ureddu gor fixiran
<alyosha> oz. una rebra
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..nisi neki prav naredu..ker je prevelika temperatura
<CrazyLemon> poglej Å¡e temp. v biosu
<alyosha> jebemga u usta
<CrazyLemon> mogoče sensor laže
<alyosha> ma nwem
<CrazyLemon> kako neveš
<CrazyLemon> ni težko sine!
<alyosha> sistem pa kao 34 da je
<CrazyLemon> kaj uporabljaš xchat ?
<alyosha> ma to sem na laptopu zdj
<alyosha> uno je server
<alyosha> nima gor nic
<alyosha> tasnega
<CrazyLemon> aja točno
<marko-_-> ma dej kaj dela temu amisu
<alyosha> pizda mu materna
<alyosha> ma ki uni vent smrdljiv
<marko-_-> picku mater
<alyosha> ima praw uni kretenski patent
<alyosha> neki ki vrtiš
<alyosha> inporivaš not
<alyosha> in vrtiš u drugo smir
<alyosha> in praw mona bombo bi mu daw
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha moj gre tko ..ma haklce
<CrazyLemon> in prav moraš gledat da naredi kljik :D
<alyosha> mjao mjao
<alyosha> dj grem malo probat Å¡e tam
<alyosha> brb
<alyosha> kaj temp pol se mi zdi da je blo okoli 60
<alyosha> to bo ql
<alyosha> ki ipak to je staro
<alyosha> tudi vent je na manj ko 2k rpm
<CrazyLemon> ma niti to ni ravno kul..ampak je bolše kot 80
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> je use tko bolj hoby program:D
<alyosha> ma prej mislim da je blo na 60
<alyosha> sem skoraj 100%
<alyosha> pa je dleaw par mescew
<alyosha> dj brb da ne zakuha uno tam
<alyosha> aja in kaj pasta mona
<alyosha> ko sem namazaw
<alyosha> je bla tko
<alyosha> precej hitro
<CrazyLemon> si dal staro pasto dol ?
<alyosha> trda
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> sem opuscaw
<alyosha> opucaw
<alyosha> mogoče malo ostalo mastno od prstow:D
<alyosha> moti to kaj?:D
<CrazyLemon> če si pasto dal prav gor..malo mastnih ostankov čevapov ne bi smelo kaj preveč vplivat :D
<alyosha> samo ki ko upalim mrzu računalnik je blo ze na 70
<alyosha> ma pasto sem razmazaw čez celo
<alyosha> od roba do roba:D
<alyosha> dj brb grem uni vent probat še enkrat pritrdit malo jače
<alyosha> samo se bojim da polomim kaj
<alyosha> ki sem preveč močen
<alyosha> :DDd
<CrazyLemon> haha..bilder mona
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Mikoar> men se velikrat pc ugasne se preden se OS zacne nalagat, in pol moram po 20x pritiskat na power on/off gumb da se prizge spet
<CrazyLemon> napajalnik!
<CrazyLemon> to je popularen odgovor danes :D
<nafisa> neeeeeeee
<nafisa> mojmu bratu je to delalo
<nafisa> pa sem mu OS dala na novo
<nafisa> pol je pa čist ok delal
<nafisa> sam da njemu je hotl začet nalagat ...
<nafisa> pa se je kar sam reštartal
<nafisa> al pa ugasnu
<nafisa> kokr pr kerem poskusu
<nafisa> kwa mi fejs Å¡teka ...
<Grega> in ti si kao stajerka..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Freak1: Ni dostopa do particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4870/new/posts/
<nafisa> beeeeeeeeeddddddddd
<nafisa> kdo se zajebava z mojim kompom??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nafisa> ga bom fentala
<nafisa> zakaj se men kr tema spreminja
<nafisa> :S
<marko-_-> !!!!!!!!
<marko-_-> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<marko-_-> KILL IT WITH FIRE
<nafisa> markić ... kwa je*
<nafisa> ?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon sem ti reku da sem premočen
<alyosha> sem polomu en uni kurčič ki se zatakne:DD
<marko-_-> a se boš poročila nafisa
<nafisa> ja, marko
<nafisa> nekoč se bom
<nafisa> verjetno
<nafisa> hehe ... kaj šnofaš po mojem profilu na fejsu? :P
<nafisa> ah dej nooooooo
<nafisa> že tretič v zadnje pol ure se mi je tema spremenla
<nafisa> BigWhale, a ti veš, kaj bi loh blo to narobe?
<marko-_-> premišljujem da bi si pirsnil nipl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Ni dostopa do particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4870/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: [RTS] Spring Balanced Annihilation  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4873/new/posts/
<nafisa> ammm ... marko-_- ... če si želiš ...
<nafisa> zakaj pa ne
<marko-_-> ne vem kar tak
<marko-_-> tečno mi je
<marko-_-> verjetno si ga bom
<marko-_-> samo me je sram ker sem debeli
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> mojga brata pejd pogledat :D
<nafisa> al pa mene
<nafisa> pa mam tud pirs na zanimivem mestu
<marko-_-> ti ga maš itak pri vaginalnem delu
<nafisa> koga briga, kak si ti
<marko-_-> ?
<nafisa> važno je, da si sam zadovoljen s tistim, kar si daš narest
<marko-_-> pol pa ne dodaj na zanimivem mestu
<marko-_-> če nočeš da ljudje sprašujejo
<marko-_-> joj, ti si taki mali provokator
<marko-_-> všeč ti je pozornost, zelo, nonstop govoriš o takih tabujskih (inb4sex ni tabu) temah
<marko-_-> všeč ti je pozornost pa dominanca, ker si "izkušena" (vsaj ti si tako misliš) v tem žanru
<marko-_-> predvidljiva mala pipika si
<nafisa> halooo ...
<nafisa> rekla sem:
<nafisa> koga briga, kak si ti
<nafisa> važno je, da si sam zadovoljen s tistim, kar si daš narest
<marko-_-> ne, to nasploh govorim :>
<nafisa> kaj maš neke izpade o meni?
<nafisa> če mi maš kaj takega za povedat, mi na privat povej
<marko-_-> vidiš :D
<nafisa> dominanca me čist nič ne zanima
<nafisa> za info
<marko-_-> joj
<marko-_-> zakaj bi ti moral imeti kaj za povedat?
<marko-_-> ne vrti se svet okoli tebe
<nafisa> ja, ravno si nekaj govoril o meni
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, tnx za pomoč. Je namestil temo in je happy.
<nafisa> vprašal si nekaj ... odgovorila sem, da si dej, če boš sam s tem bolj zadovoljen ... pol pa butaš ven podatke o meni
<Bilko> čer nafisa
<nafisa> oj, Bilko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: [RTS] Spring Balanced Annihilation  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4873/new/posts/
<nafisa> limuuuunnnn
<Grega> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: [RTS] Spring Balanced Annihilation  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4873/new/posts/
<BigWhale> nafisa, kaj bi blo kje narobe?
<marko-_-> kaj je s tabo narobe nafisa
<marko-_-> zdej me je na #ubuntu-si-offtopic highlightala pa Å¡e vedno ne da mira o tem kaj sem ji rekel
<Grega> marko-_-: kaj si na hantle :)
<nafisa> BigWhale, temo mi skos spreminja ... pa kliknem na namizju desni klik pa properties pa theme pa jo nazaj dam na svojo ... pa mi jo čez 5 minut spet menja v eno čist x
<nafisa> :(
<marko-_-> ej, zakaj večina distribucij (to sem videl večinoma pri rolling distribucijah) ne pride z madwifi driverjemi? Večkrat se mi je zgodilo da sem instaliral archa, foresighta, whatever pa mi wireless ni delal, sicer sem z madwifi driverji brez problema popravil
<marko-_-> al vseeno, a je res tako tezko to dodat
<BigWhale> nafisa: a laufas 10.10?
<christooss__> to ni archway
<nafisa> ja
<marko-_-> christooss__, ja sam da ni blo samo pri archu
<BigWhale> nafisa, k ti tema umre napis
<BigWhale> v terminal
<BigWhale> ps ax | grep settings
<BigWhale> pa povej ce kej dobis
<christooss__> marko-_- ja ok ostale pa nevem arch razmeme
<christooss__> razumem
<marko-_-> ampak zakaj to?
<nafisa> ok ... grem nazaj na svojo nastavit pa počakat, da mi jo spet spremeni
<marko-_-> kaj pa če si nekje brez usb ključka in si v pizdi zaradi tega
<marko-_-> drugače me je to izzučilo, mam vedno na usbju madwifi driverje :D
<marko-_-> haha
<christooss__> sej maš ethernet za take stvari
<Bilko> gari a laufa win7? :)
<marko-_-> christooss__, ma jaz mam v sobi stacionarca na wireless ker nismo kablov vlekli
<gari> ja itak....hudo
<marko-_-> in pol ponavadi odnesem pc da updejtam in upgrejdam stvar, vse urihtam etc
<marko-_-> je kar pain in the ass
<gari> glede na to da nisem vajen ubuntu mi je legendarno
<marko-_-> nosit to:P
<marko-_-> win7 je zvarek
<gari> zdej bom vsaj comp lažje zastavil z nastavitvami
<Bilko> lol
<marko-_-> ze ko vidim gui si bruhnem v usta
<Bilko> sam ne požret dol marko-_-
<marko-_-> :D
<alyosha> od katire firme se uzama hladilnike?:D tašne bolj poceni?
<alyosha> cpu hladilnik
<alyosha> ne uni za u kuhinjo:D
<BigWhale> gorenje
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> ce isces pocen
<BigWhale> pol vzames od firme CPU COOLER
<BigWhale> al pa od MADE IN CHINA
<alyosha> za P4 3ghz tko da nerabi bit nek ultra hud
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> mislim da so kr usi od MADE IN CHINA
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> ja, sam na enih to ful na velko pise
<BigWhale> na drugih pa skor ne vidis
<BigWhale> k je velik drucga shiny stuffa
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> alyosha as nabavu
<alyosha> lih tebe sem rabu:D
<alyosha> ma neboš verjel sem najdu pri stari doma še en napajalnik
<alyosha> in dela!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem pa dobu enega novega ja za 23€
<alyosha> samo napajalnik 420W
<alyosha> bogdanov povej ti meni za hladilnik
<alyosha> sem polomu prej:DD
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> sem premočen pa to:p
<bogdanov> mam jih 10 komadov doma
<bogdanov> sam odvisn kok glasnga rabs
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> jah samo ti si u lj ane?:D
<alyosha> pizda tu gledam ne
<alyosha> ker jz sem polomu une kurčiče
<alyosha> ki zatlačiš not
<alyosha> samo tu k ogledam na netu nikjer ni videt da pride to zaven
<alyosha> al samo ni narisano?
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2200017921/hladilnik-xilence-xpcpup4-478
<Seniorita> Hladilnik xilence xpcpu.p4 478 - mimovrste=)
<alyosha> valda dobiš to zraven use kaj smonori:D
<bogdanov> jst mam tega na eni kisti je kr kul
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> ma kaj mroam gledat
<alyosha> socket da paše
<alyosha> drugo pa pol
<alyosha> odvisno od € kolko bo dober:D
<bogdanov> mah nerabs bolsga
<bogdanov> k tole
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> socket
<bogdanov> mors gledat
<alyosha> ja ja to vem da bo 15-20€:D
<alyosha> samo bi rad da bo tih
<alyosha> kaj mam jz
<alyosha> 775?
<bogdanov> jah nevem mors na plati pogledat
<alyosha> ma mislim da je ja
<alyosha> moram pogledat ju3
<bogdanov> p4 mas 478 alpa ze 775
<bogdanov> zacetni
<alyosha> ma mislim da pise 775
<alyosha> uglavnem dobim use zraven:D
<bogdanov> http://lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/Motherboards%20-%20Socket%20478%20CPU%20Socket%20Replacement_enl.jpg
<bogdanov> http://www.tinc-it.nl/pages/shop/_imagesGroepen/Intel%20Socket%20I7.jpg
<bogdanov> evo prvi 478 drugi 775
<alyosha> 775 mam
<alyosha> kaj une 4 luknje pa nima veze
<alyosha> majo usi na 4 narjeno?
<alyosha> al moram pazit to
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2200024414/hladilnik-arctic-cooling-alpine-11-gt-rev2-cpar-028
<Seniorita> Hladilnik Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 (CPAR-028) - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> majka
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> jebemga danes me je zajebal tam prodajalec...jih kličem kao kolko je pasta
<alyosha> on meni 3€
<alyosha> pridem tam
<alyosha> 7
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> pasta je ze zravn hladilnika
<bogdanov> ce kups
<alyosha> pizda sj ta moj hladilnik ni slab sploh ne....samo ki sem polomu una jajca
<bogdanov> namescena na hladilnik ze alpa posebej
<alyosha> jah nisem računal na to da bom polomU:p
<alyosha> kaj se da samo uno kupit
<alyosha> kao plastiko
<alyosha> al kaj je uno
<bogdanov> a taspodna
<bogdanov> plastike
<bogdanov> k je u plato
<bogdanov> pritrjena
<alyosha> une 4 kurčiče ki daš u plato
<alyosha> in pol zavrtiš
<alyosha> da fixirašp
<bogdanov> aja pr
<bogdanov> 775
<bogdanov> socketu mas skupi hladilnik
<bogdanov> tko da ne
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> lopovi:D
<bogdanov> mah poglej na bolho
<bogdanov> sj zih ksn prodaja
<bogdanov> za 5eu novga original 775
<bogdanov> iz tvojga konca
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> moram pogledat malo ja
<alyosha> nič djgrem gledat fringe:D
<alyosha> bbl
<bogdanov> haha aj
<alyosha> aae
<alyosha> tnx for help:D
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-13
<CrazyLemon> wacap bicez
<nafisa> notink
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> sviiiii
<bogdanov> spavajuuuuu
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Namestitev Ubuntu 10.10 - Aspire 5742z  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4875/new/posts/
<BigWhale> FP!
<l0wkey> re
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<christooss_> jo a je kdo napartisu prjavlen?
<Tadej> christooss_: kdo je glevni org. piknika?
<christooss_> Tadej pojma nimam
<bobe__> vsi navedeni :)
<christooss_> :)
<Tadej> aha
<Tadej> :)
<bobe__> v vrstnem redu nekako
<christooss_> Tadej a ni unix si tud zraven?
<bobe__> so bili napisani preden smo jih uspeli kontaktirat
<bobe__> so danes zvedeli
<bobe__> pa e odločijo
<bobe__> imajo pa sicer 28. maja svojo roštiljado
<bobe__> www.siuug.org
<christooss_> bobe__ sej tadej = siuug
<christooss_> :)
<bobe__> :) aha
<bobe__> noo, s Silvotom sem danes govoril
<Tadej> aja unix.si smo mi al kaj? :D
<Tadej> ahaaaaa
<bobe__> :D
<Tadej> popravi v SiUUG :)
<Tadej> mi nimamo nic z domeno unix.si
<christooss_> a je silvo še živ :)
<christooss_> lol
<bobe__> bom fwd andreju, da popravi na ubuntu.si
<Tadej> bobe__: ej silvo mi je lih javu da si ga klical :)
<Tadej> ok
<bobe__> hehe
<christooss_> bobe__ sej bom jst popravil na ubuntu.si
<Tadej> komu pa recem da tole na splosno popravi?
<bobe__> kul
<bobe__> ja mailov ne bom se enkrat posiljal naokrog
<bobe__> bom opozoril pa ljudi, ki bodo kaj objavili, da to popravijo
<Tadej> ok
<Tadej> hvala :)
<christooss_> no evo tud na ubuntu.si je zdej prav :)
<christooss_> prej je bla pa unix-slo domena? al kako
<christooss_> v davnih časih
<Tadej> ja nekoc
<bobe__> www.unix.si :D
<Tadej> pred davnimi časi
<Tadej> unix.si pa ni nas
<Tadej> nekoc je bil
<Tadej> pa so nam ga ukradli
<bobe__> ob 17:00 katerega dne?
<christooss_> Tadej jup sej neki se spomnm okol tega
<Tadej> bobe__: pitaj boga :)
<dominiCanes> ka kdo dela z qdevelop in qdesigner
<dominiCanes> ka kdo dela z qdevelop in qdesigner
<Tadej> organization 	IDEV D.O.O.
<Tadej> unix.si ma se zmer Marhi cez
<Tadej> kokr kaze
<christooss_> nič grem jst na kofe se vidmo pol
<dominiCanes> ka kdo dela z qdevelop in qdesigner
<christooss_> dominiCanes probably not če se ne javi :)
<dominiCanes> ocitno
<dominiCanes> damn
<christooss_> :)
<dominiCanes> rabim enga da mi pove kako odpret .ui file z c++
<dominiCanes> bemu sunce....sam naj mi crazy ne napise da mal googlam
<Tadej> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<dominiCanes> kdo dela z wordpresom
<dominiCanes> neki sem zeznu pa me zanima ce se da popravit
<dominiCanes> vezano za domene, subdomene in meta tage
<BigWhale> vse se da popravt
<dominiCanes> upam da da
<BigWhale> sam vprasanje casa, energije in dnarja!
<BigWhale> har har har
<dominiCanes> he he
<dominiCanes> pa recimo
<BigWhale> kaj te muci?
<dominiCanes> sej ne vem kje naj zacnem
<BigWhale> ponavad se zacne na zacetku ...
<dominiCanes> rofl
<BigWhale> hence the name
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Nasprotniki odprte kode kritizirajo nova pravila javnega naročanja v Veliki Britaniji  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=768
<Grega> freezno je :>
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Evropska komisija želi izboljšati postopke javnega naročanja, da bi tako preprečila t.i. "vendor lock-in"  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=771
<dominiCanes> eno pravnisko vprasanje...ce das na svojo stran film kako se uporablja torrnet in kako potegnat dol film...je to ilegalno?
<dominiCanes> torrent
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Nemčija sofinancira mrežo podjetij, ki razvija odprtokodno poslovno programsko opremo  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=775
<Grega> ne
<dominiCanes> grega: se pravi da lahko to naredim
<Grega> no.. mogoce odvisno od filma :) ampak naceloma ne
<dominiCanes> kako mislis odvisno od filma
<Grega> daj namesto filma raje torrent od ubuntuja in bo vse ql
<dominiCanes> aha to mislis
<dominiCanes> hmmm
<dominiCanes> mogoce pa res ja
<dominiCanes> ka pa vem
<dominiCanes> bom se vidu
<Grega> lol
<Grega> ok
<alyosha> amm
<alyosha> kaj lahko kdo kaj pomaga
<alyosha> glede napetosti
<alyosha> u pcju
<alyosha> use so baje previsoke
<alyosha> pa nevem al je to res al so samo senzorji kaj zblojeni
<alyosha> in kolko je to "nevarno"
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> malo več elektrike nič ne škodi! sam hitreje bo pc deloval!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> resno
<alyosha> caki
<yang2> a lahko kdo sproba radio stream ? Win/LIN
<CrazyLemon> dj link pa bomo sprobal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Typhon: BASH alias za 7-7ip  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4876/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Evropski parlamentarci od Komisije zahtevajo vpogled v pogodbo o nakupu lastniške programske opreme za 36.000 namiznih računalnikov  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=778
<yang2> http://radiodur.vserver.si:8000
<yang2> z mozillo poslusas ?
<yang2> sam ne vem, a ti dela ?
<CrazyLemon> ne gre to z mozillo poslusat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: BASH alias za 7-Zip  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4876/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> če ponuja download :)
<yang2> pismo
<yang2> ja men isto, cak mal bom popravil
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Mesto Muenchen je prejelo nagrado "European Document Freedom Day Prize"  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=782
<CrazyLemon> kaj COKSu danes dogaja
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/ocaral-jih-je-prek-spleta-okradel-in-zapustil.html
<Seniorita> Očaral jih je prek spleta, okradel in zapustil - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> haha..playa!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Typhon: BASH alias za 7-Zip  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4876/new/posts/
<yang2> no vidis, za zenske sploh ni treba imeti denarja, samo znat moras ;)
<yang2> na koncu ti one vse placajo
<nafisa> mene je bivši na skrivaj lepo nategoval ... hodu z mojim telefonom plačevat čike v trafiko pa ne vem, kaj vse še
<nafisa> men blo čudn, kaj je račun tako visok
<nafisa> samo nikol nisem odpirala pošte od specifikacij, k je na naslovm mojga fotra
<yang2> CrazyLemon: a lahko probas odpret strem se s kaksnim klientom
<yang2> vlc ?
<CrazyLemon> worka
<CrazyLemon> radio dur
<yang2> ja zgleda, da klienti delajo, samo preko browserja pa ne
<yang2> a je kdo bootnen v winse, da bi probal z winampom odpreti
<nafisa> zdaj moram met pa to dolgočasno temo ... kr neki grobo kvadratno ... fuj
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgHduIM5FlI&feature=player_embedded#at=11
<Seniorita> YouTube        - ....zato ji pravimo vsi pika nugovička da je!!!
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> frizerke
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Mojca vedno smeje se, zato se profesorji vedno smejijo se.
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš to človek
<CrazyLemon> lol kere rime
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> dumb bitches
<Mikoar> yeah
<nafisa> ojoj, alyosha ... kje si to najdu???
<CrazyLemon> ta je njegova bivsa
<CrazyLemon> ta črna k je zadeta k mamba :
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<alyosha> na izklopu je blo ja
<alyosha> ma hude so res
<alyosha> rime do jaja:D
<alyosha> najbolsa je prof. pol ko pride
<alyosha> in jo je sram da je prof. njihiva:D
<alyosha> njihova
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> beeeed
<nafisa> je pa ni se rima?
<nafisa> mene sram, da to gledam
<nafisa> pa jst nisem hotla posnetka od valete, k sem ga speljala tekoče
<nafisa> doma ima pravzaprav cel živalski vrt ima :D muahahahaha
<nafisa> zih jih je matematiko učila
<nafisa> foxa je pa podobna unmu transvestitu včer
<alyosha> ma hude hude so frizerke res
<alyosha> zato ji pravimo usi pika nugovička da je:D
<nafisa> pa mi je zmrznu :D
<bogdanov> oo
<nafisa> o, muci
<bogdanov> pa kesi maca
<nafisa> pa tuki sem, muci
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<kubanc> ej folk
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako vzpostavit Å¡umnike v virtualbox windwos XP sistemu?
<bogdanov> jah pod language
<bogdanov> nastavs slo tipkovnca an?
<bogdanov> lol sploh nism dojev daj su dol :))
<nafisa> hehe
<bogdanov> desi se an nafisa
<nafisa> kaga?
<bogdanov> :*
<nafisa> :$
<CrazyLemon> *^_^*
<nafisa> ooo, ki kjut, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> Moji podatki
<CrazyLemon> Spreminjaš lahko vse podatke razen elektronskega naslova, podanega ob registraciji
<CrazyLemon> madrfakrs!
<CrazyLemon> pa lih to želim spremenit
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> kva ma
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma nč..mogu bi se  učit pa se mi ne da
<nafisa> haha ... a se mi sam zdi al ma bigi d whale novo fotko v profilu na fejsu :D
<CrazyLemon> obril se je!
<BigWhale> to je stara fotka
<BigWhale> nisem se se obril
<BigWhale> ni se mesec naokol
<BigWhale> al dva
<BigWhale> al kolk ze mora bit
<christooss> jo a kdo ve a se da v excel al pa calc nardit flip
<christooss> cko da narediš zrcalno da se tekst obrne
<christooss> oz polja ne tekst
<nafisa> kwa sem spet jst nrdila :D
<nafisa> jst bom mogla na novo OS gor dat
<dominiCanes> kir je dober program za delat ubuntu aplikacije
<nafisa> ufff ...
<nafisa> nazaj zrihtala ...
<nafisa> jst nisem varna za ubuntu
<christooss> dominiCanes glade
<dominiCanes> glade
<nafisa> čist preveč se da vse prilagajat
<dominiCanes> grem pogledat
<nafisa> pol pa kaj kje zbrišem ... pa najdem ne nazaj :D
<christooss> dominiCanes to je samo za gui
<christooss> kodo morš posebej spisat
<BigWhale> dominiCanes, programe pises v enem izmed programskih jezikov... C, C++, Python, Perl ...
<CrazyLemon> java!
<BigWhale> uporabniski vmesnik pa naredis v GTK/Gnome s pomocjo Glade-a
<nafisa> mrš mi z javo
 * hruske slaps CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<hruske> kašna java dej dej.
<hruske> trol.
<dominiCanes> BigWhale: ma sem naredil vmesnik z qdesignerom pa nimam pojma kak ga vrst v qdevelop
<christooss> google it :)
<CrazyLemon> nism troll..sam omenu sm eno izmed možnosti :>
<dominiCanes> ja ja
<dominiCanes> christoos: isti crazylemon si
<BigWhale> Poisci kak tutorial al pa kej na netu
<BigWhale> tle ti bomo to tezko razlozil
<dominiCanes> he he
<dominiCanes> kot vedno
<dominiCanes> zaka ze obstaja irc....rofl
<christooss> dominiCanes ubuntu.si ne programiramo.ti
<christooss> :P
<dominiCanes> jezus christooss
<christooss> :)
<dominiCanes> .ui u cpp
<dominiCanes> damn
<dominiCanes> nc grem js mal prestudirat
<dominiCanes> pa bomo vidl
<alyosha> CrazyLemon a pri vas je kaj snega?D
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari lih grem bordat
<CrazyLemon> uleti dej
<alyosha> pizda nimam borda:D
<alyosha> pizda pod hišo mam eno ne pretiravam 15 bordow in 20 smučk
<alyosha> plus bucke in pancarje u useh Å¡tevilkah:D
<alyosha> in nise mbil na snegu ze par let:D
<alyosha> še od cure stari je mew organizirano smučanje usak vikend celo zimo:D
<alyosha> bi lahko šow đabe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a to vam drži hišo? bordi pa smučke? :D
<CrazyLemon> sm se odlocu da skenslam ludni.co :)
<alyosha> ne to je u skiservisu pod hišo:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj ti poteče?
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> nebo več ludi:D
<alyosha> kaj boš uzew?
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ne bo več crazy
<CrazyLemon> ma mi poteče konec maja
<CrazyLemon> in se mi ne zdi ravno pametno plačevat 30€ na leto za neumnost :D
<alyosha> lih gledam ja:D
<alyosha> 30€???
<alyosha> tip da use podatke tam mona
<alyosha> kdo ti je to saax.com
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> blage :D
<alyosha> kaj ne
<alyosha> tam maš spravljeno domeno
<alyosha> kaj lazes
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> na domene.si je domena
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je to ime podjetja
<alyosha> jes jes
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo kaj si mislu da si daw 30€ za domeno??
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip Å¡e telefonsko da tam mona:D
<alyosha> ni cudno pol da te nadlegujejo:d
<CrazyLemon> domena je tam nekje 26€ z DDV
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> + 3€ za urejat DNSje :D
<alyosha> ma kaašne
<alyosha> so te dobro naguzli:D
<alyosha> 10e je .com mona al .si al karkoli normalnega
<alyosha> ne neki .ca mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> niso oni nič naguzli..js sm vedu kolko je kaj :D
<CrazyLemon> in pravim ti..takrat je bilo dinarjev
<alyosha> pol si se pa sam ane!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in me je brigalo kolko stane
<alyosha> dej dej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> tip kao biw paketar
<alyosha> zdj pa ni več
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne ti nam lagat tu crazy
<alyosha> vemo mi da maš ti pare
<CrazyLemon> res stari..neprijeten padec je bil!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> sakrite pod jastukom!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> recesija stari..recesija :D
<alyosha> dej dej grem jaz rajsi po curo u solo bolse bo:D
<alyosha> aja sem kupu vent!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dela ko Å¡us
<alyosha> samo malo je galsen
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> se pa vrti mona na skoraj 3k rpm:D
<alyosha> in mam temp 40 in manj
<alyosha> jebotte
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa prej si šou po curo človek
<alyosha> ja na delo
<CrazyLemon> koliko punc ti maš???????????
<alyosha> zdj grem u solo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> PLAYA MONA
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<alyosha> uu
<alyosha> ze klice
<alyosha> moram it da se čuje zzunaj da sem:D
<alyosha> ajd
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<nafisa> joj joj
<kubanc> jov jov
<kubanc> kako bi se drgace prevedel item????
<kubanc> predmet?
<Mikoar_> element?
<andrejz> ja
<kubanc> a bi lahko rekl da je v racunalnistvu property=lastnost???
<kubanc> se kdo strinja?
<Mikoar_> to sigurno velja pri RAD kjer mas lastnosti za GUI objekte
<Mikoar_> ali pa pri CSS
<kubanc> ma spet je jeba z tem prevajanjem..
<kubanc> :S
<kubanc>  An n-component element provided a way of grouping together an arbitrary number of symbolic and numeric data items to provide “a single unit of information about a problem, which specifies in each of its components one attribute or property of the element”
<kubanc> n-sestavni element: pripravlja združevanje poljubno število simboličnih ter numeričnih podatkovnih elementov s katerimi zagotovi “eno enoto informacije o problemu, katera vsebuje za vsako komponento en atribut ali lastnost elementa.
<andrejz> kaj pa to prevajaš?
<kubanc> ma za diplomsko mam
<kubanc> A Science of Operations: Machines, Logic and the Invention of Programming (History of Computing)
<kubanc> in tole se pomoje nanaša na kazalce...
<kubanc> oz. neki v tej smeri
<kubanc> predvidevam
<kubanc> lol
<Sky[x]> sej ste vsi že vidl 3.d iz frizerske ane ? http://izklop.com/?url=links%2Fstart&a=open&id=69589
<Seniorita> Izklop | Izjemne rime na maturantskem plesu srednje frizerske ...
<Mikoar_> kak lame
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Annh9mQg3yQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - What happens when you deny a girl when she needs sex?
<Mikoar> ste vidl kere face dela on pri teh frizerkah
<Mikoar> ga zateguje :D
<CrazyLemon> ma fant ma tist 'tik'
<CrazyLemon> niso to droge :))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<kubanc> ej a je vredu komanda sudo chown username:username "imeDatoteke" da spremenis dovoljenje..
<CrazyLemon> ni " "
<CrazyLemon> in username:groupname je
<kubanc> ja to vem da ni
<kubanc> ahm..
<kubanc> kako pa zvem groupname
<CrazyLemon> kako pa zveš username
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> whoami
<CrazyLemon> finger it!
<CrazyLemon> ah..finger ne pokaže skupin
<CrazyLemon> groups pokaže
<kubanc> qurc, ne delja..
<kubanc> a mors mogoce dat rekurzivnost?
<kubanc> aja, pa za NTFS particije gre...
<CrazyLemon> rekurzivno je če maš več datotek znotraj ..pol ja
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<CrazyLemon> zakaj jo preprosto ne mountaš s tapravim usernameom
<CrazyLemon> v fstab jo dodaš pa mountaš
<kubanc> a fstab je
<kubanc> tole zdej iscem :D
<CrazyLemon> tam lahk dodaš userja če se ne motim
<kubanc>  -o uid=<youruser>,gid=<yourgroup>
<CrazyLemon> 2 much tiramisuja = slabost :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 11.04 beta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4877/new/posts/
<kubanc> ej, kako pa naj jst tole zdej dodam
<kubanc> ..
<kubanc> oz. kako si sledijo ukazi v fstab
<kubanc> UUID=AC7461467461147C	/media/disk2	ntfs-3g	defaults,locale=en_US.utf8	0	0
<kubanc> tkole mam napisano...
<kubanc> pod 4 kolono vrjetno...
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer se našteva (polje options)
<CrazyLemon> dodaš userja oz. ownerja
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Options
<Seniorita> Fstab - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<kubanc> ma, se zmeri je root
<kubanc> a ni dost restart gdm
<kubanc> al morm cel komp resetirat?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi karkoli restartal ?
<kubanc> ja, ker se je automount ze izvedel
<CrazyLemon> unmount it in spet mountaj
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ze ki use veš še meni povej:D
<alyosha> a lahko u biosu upočasnim vent od hladilnika
<CrazyLemon> alyosha odgovor je če njej paše lahko to narediš ja
<alyosha> predvidevam da ne
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> to vem
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> v biosu
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne vem...nism vidu nikjer možnosti..ponavadi majo venti svoje kontrolerje kaj nimajo ?
<alyosha> sj to je ja
<alyosha> majo svoje
<alyosha> samo moraš met malo bolj advanced vent
<alyosha> ne ko moj ki je cheap:D
<alyosha> sem samo mislu mogoče se pa da
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne stari
<alyosha> sj sem predvideval da ne
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra
<CrazyLemon> preveč rpm ?
<alyosha> ma dela nonstop na 2800
<alyosha> in je tko malo glasen
<alyosha> ko da piha veter skozi okno mona:DD
<kubanc> alyosha, lahko ga umiris, ce ti bios omogoca da ti uravnava hitrost venitlatorja..
<alyosha> sj ni panike Å¡e vedno ni tko ful glasen
<kubanc> oz. je hitrost odvisna od temeprature procesorja..
<CrazyLemon> like he said
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma vem ja..prej je blo tko...z tem novim pa dela na polno noonstop
<kubanc> ja nism vse bral
<kubanc> :P
<alyosha> temp pa je okoli 40
<alyosha> in manj
<kubanc> sej 2000 rpm ni veliko
<alyosha> 2800
<alyosha> 2900
<kubanc> kaj te pa sploh moti?
<alyosha> sliši se ga kako piha:D
<alyosha> sj ni tko hudo ne
<alyosha> samo če je moznost da ga dam malo dol
<alyosha> nebi blo nic narobe
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> še glede na to da je temš več kot uredu
<alyosha> temp
<alyosha> z uni prej original ventilatorjenm in hladilnikom je bil na 50 60 vedno
<alyosha> °C
<alyosha> zdj z tem je pa na 37-42
<alyosha> samo uni prej je delal na nekih 1300 rpm ta pa na 2900
<alyosha> 2800
<alyosha> tko da če bi ga dal na 2200 bi blo taman:D
<alyosha> al pa 2000
<alyosha> aja in Å¡e eno uprasanje ki tudi mislim da vem odgovor samo mi ni usec:D
<alyosha> kaj bios vidim samo prek ekrana druge ni
<alyosha> neka sh varjanta
<alyosha> al neki
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> ssh
<nafisa> alyosha, a ti se sam s sabo pogovarjaš? :P
<alyosha> nafisa očitno ja:/
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> hehe
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ?!
<alyosha> bios...ekran...ssh
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne
<CrazyLemon> da bi js vedu
<alyosha> ne nismo ga poznali:D
<alyosha> sj ne...jebemga kabel mi je prekratek 5cm in moram škatlo odklapljat in vlečt na drugo stran postelje
<alyosha> in miljarda dela
<alyosha> in se mi neda:/
<alyosha> evo bogdanov bo zrihtal on ve:D
<bogdanov> ??
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> real madrid
<alyosha> bios da vidim kako drugače kot da je priklopljen pc na ekran
<bogdanov> je fix dons
<bogdanov> nemors?
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz sem optimist
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> :/
<alyosha> pa bi prek telneta pogledal:D
<bogdanov> kva pa rabs
<bogdanov> u biosu gledat?
<alyosha> da vidim če lahko vent. od hjaldilnika malo upočasnim
<bogdanov> a se kr nis
<bogdanov> zrihtu p4
<alyosha> sem kupu novega ja
<bogdanov> jebote
<alyosha> se msem
<alyosha> samo je maloglaen
<alyosha> ker ga lawfa preveč
<bogdanov> kerga si kupu
<alyosha> ma kr neki tu kar so meli
<alyosha> nek
<alyosha> uff
<alyosha> caki da pogledam dj:p
<bogdanov> jah nis mene poslusov
<alyosha> rdec vent ma:p
<bogdanov> use vem :))
<alyosha> ja nimamo mi u kopru izbire tašne ko vi u lj
<alyosha> jebemtish:D
<bogdanov> narocis prek neta
<alyosha> pa cakam 3 dni
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> danes sem rabu nujno
<alyosha> ze tko je bil 2 dni down
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mah u  biosu
<bogdanov> je to bl tko nastavlat
<bogdanov> pa sploh
<bogdanov> venti te tapocen
<bogdanov> nimajo nc
<bogdanov> zanastavlat
<bogdanov> k je sam
<bogdanov> + pa -
<bogdanov> priklop in ni za regulerat
<bogdanov> morm it lp
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> ajd
<alyosha> bi gut
<CrazyLemon> i feeeeeel siiiiiiiick
<alyosha> samo itak to ko maš za nastavljat kolko ga obrača ni preveč dobra stvar ker se pol tolko prej zjebe ko ga maš na neki 30 40% delovanja
<alyosha> pa če si ludilimun
<alyosha> kaj češ bit drugo ko sick
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zgleda je bil pokvarjen mascarpone
<CrazyLemon> :(
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> no good
<alyosha> če je bil rumenkaste boje pomeni da ni uredu crazy
<alyosha> a te niso naučili to doma:D
<alyosha> kaj si to tiramisu delal?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> al si jedu mascarpone na žlico?=:D
<alyosha> je mama delala al ti?
<CrazyLemon> ma sm tudi tko probal :D
<alyosha> ki če si ti delal pol je use jasno ja:D
<CrazyLemon> oba :)
<alyosha> lahko so bla jajca pokvarjena
<alyosha> bolj mozno ko mascarpone
<alyosha> še če si ga probal na zlico
<alyosha> bi čutu valda da mu nešto fali
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni sploh blo jajc :D
<alyosha> pa kašen vam je to tiramisu
<alyosha> nek industriski
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kremo smo kupli pač za tiramisu
<marko-_-> a ve kdo kje bi dobil kako dokumentacijo al nekaj o delovanju brezžičnih kartic pa kako so narejene
<CrazyLemon> in pol smo dodali mascarpone not
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> ni to uredu to je bla una krema slaba
<alyosha> garant
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nemoraš tko delat tiramisu no...zdj si me pa razočarao
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda lahko
<CrazyLemon> pa ful je dober
<alyosha> mah..sj je ql ne..samo ne tolko ko če nardiš kot treba
<CrazyLemon> samo mi je slabo :S
<alyosha> mi zadnje čase delamo tko...modificiran tiramisu:D
<CrazyLemon> kako veš če še nisi tega probal!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> fak nikjer nič ne najdem
<alyosha> sem probaw.....ja!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mi po novem damo uno kremo notri tko
<alyosha> kao mascarpone smetana in nutela
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in na piškote še namazem nutelo
<alyosha> tko da pride nek kao nutela tiramisu:D
<alyosha> do jaja!
<alyosha> :D
 * Mikoar dislikes tiramisu
<alyosha> Mikoar a si čist nor
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> whats there do dislike?????
<CrazyLemon> to*
<CrazyLemon> alyosha to sm tudi js danes razmišljau
<alyosha> he is more crazy then you CrazyLemon !!:D
<CrazyLemon> samo bi mi blo Å¡e bl slabo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> do jaja pride res
<alyosha> probaj enkrat
<alyosha> eno 450g nutelo
<alyosha> 3/4 u kremo
<alyosha> 1/4 razmazes na piskote
<alyosha> umicrovalovni jo stopiš malo
<alyosha> in samo preliješ čez
<alyosha> ker čene se piškoti trgajo ker so mokri
<CrazyLemon> dej človek
<CrazyLemon> tiho bodi
<CrazyLemon> ker mi gre na bruhanje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> jz pa moram zdj počasi si nardit par toastow
<alyosha> pa fransko solato pojest do konca
<alyosha> pol mam pa še čokoladne napolitanke tu:D
<alyosha> do jaja!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js mam pa dva sendviča v hladilniku!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> stari u par mescih sem se zredil 10kg gaarant:D
<CrazyLemon> če si fatass
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> samo res:D
<alyosha> fat stomach:D
<alyosha> lahko odložim laptop na trebuh
<alyosha> :DDD
<alyosha> pizda zadnjic sem bil tam u mlinčku
<alyosha> s5 kao
<alyosha> z upanjem da bojo meli kak panin
<alyosha> brez unega
<alyosha> paprike
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in pridem tam mona
<alyosha> niso meli sploh nič več
<alyosha> sploh
<alyosha> pol so mi dali tam komad pice neki pogrete in nisem bil happy
<alyosha> povej jim crazy da to tako ne gre
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa sej ti pravim..js danes dobu dva sendviča
<CrazyLemon> eden samo pršut  + sir
<CrazyLemon> v črni štručki
<CrazyLemon> drugi je ogrska + sir + namaz + paprika
<alyosha> jebala jih paprika mona
<alyosha> reči jim da nesmemo usi jest paprike
<alyosha> in da jih bom tožu ker me diskriminirajo
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma lej
<CrazyLemon> mene ne moti :>
<alyosha> diskriminacija!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> grem po ogrsko
<alyosha> sva ze dva:D
<alyosha> jz moram Å¡e po kruh do Å¡ipozija
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> bbl
<Grega> http://quick-cash-for-you.com/index/SI.html
<Seniorita> Zaslužite Denar
<Grega> \o/
<CrazyLemon> no refid??? :/
<Grega> a ves v cem je finta..
<Grega> na linkih od igralnic je referrer code
<Grega> in on verjento dobi % od pologa
<Grega> <a href="" title="1.&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;EuroGrand Casino" onclick="window.open('http://click-secure.net/click.php?id=41'); return false;">1.&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Winner Casino</a>
<Grega> in na http://click-secure.net/click.php?id=41 je redirect z njegovo referer kodo
<Grega> a mislite, da se da tako kaj zasluzit? :)
<CrazyLemon> najbols da kliknes in preveris!
<Grega> sem napisal scripto in preklikal od 0 do 100 :>
<Grega> najbolj smesno je, da je to dejansko google oglas (prikazan na gmailu)
<Grega> kar pomeni, da tip placuje googlu klike in upa, da se jih bo cimvec vpisalo z njegovo kodo
<Grega> ampak ne vem kako lahko to znese...
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Grega> svega & svasta
<upd> ua :)
<nafisa> aha!
<Grega> a ma kdo kak kontakt od angelcka? ze zadnic sem iskal..
<upd> hmm
<Sky[x]> Grega: jezus ? :D
<CrazyLemon> janezic ne jezus
<nafisa> kdo je pa angelček?
<Grega> raje vprasaj kdo on ni
<upd> haha
<Grega> kurc, nic nem danes delal
<Grega> ..bom jutri.. :)
<upd> dj men kak posao
<upd> da si lohk kuco zgradim
<christooss> hm a kdo ve kaj bi blo narobe k morm vsako tipko držat cca sekundo
<Grega> kartonasto? :)
<upd> iz kock
<christooss> da se mi izpiše črka
<Grega> lego?
<upd> da
<Grega> te so drage
<upd> ma niso
<Grega> verjetno drazje od cigla
<upd> :)
<Grega> :)
<upd> ah ne :)
<upd> christooss: a sam tipke so pocasne
<upd> al tud ostalo
<christooss> upd samo tipke
<upd> mislem to more  bit nek bug, verjetno kak IO v X
<christooss> sam ne cko da laga
<upd> mogoce probi resetirat
<upd> jah toj lag v vsakem primeru
<Grega> moja tipkovnica zacne delat taksne in podobne bedarije, ki so baterije ze bolj proti koncu
<upd> ce jih pocas izpisuje al pa  ce mores dlje drzat da dobi signal
<Grega> :)
<christooss> po restartu gre nazaj v normalno stanj
<Grega> al pa ce gsm zvoni
<upd> aaj, no ce mas wireless keyb oard je druga
<upd> mja to bos moral na ubuntu vprasat
<christooss> ni počasen izpis sam držat morm tipke da prime
<upd> al pa poggoglat pac nek problem je s signali, al pa z bufferjem ki opravlja s tem
<upd> ja ja
<upd> :)
<christooss> upd kaj nej pa iščem
<christooss> brb reboot
<upd> !google ubuntu pocasna tipkovnica
<Seniorita> Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje) (Stran 1) - Namestitev ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/
<upd> ;)
<upd> !g ubuntu slow keyboard
<Seniorita> Keyboard slow responce - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280815
<christooss> hm
<christooss> sm sam log outal pa je kul
<christooss> wierd
<upd> youu
<upd> !g ubuntu slow keyboard
<Seniorita> Keyboard slow responce - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280815
<upd> verjetnu si aktiviral slow response
<upd> al whatever :)
<christooss> jup sm najdu
<christooss> :)
<christooss> shift za 8 sec držiš pa ti to vklop
<christooss> lol
<christooss> zakaj bi kdo to rabil me zdej zanima :)
<upd> mja lame fore :)
<upd> foter rabi
<upd> ko ma debele pa pocasne prste
<upd> ;)
<upd> mislem ne moj, nasplosno pomojem..
<frojnd> A se komu ne dela slobytes.net?
<CrazyLemon> omg..warez is illegal!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<christooss> sej on rab slobytes za prenašanje linux distribucij
<Grega> a ni to stran kjer so torrenti linux distribucij pa to..
<Grega> :))
<christooss> p2p is not a crime :)
<Mikoar> A je komu uspel nastimat Magic lamp ucinek za minimize v unity?
<Mikoar> Men nikakor ni uspel
<frojnd> se prav nobenmu ne dela slobytes.net
<CrazyLemon> !g is it down for you
<Seniorita> Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check  if your website is down or up? http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<frojnd> fuckin ddos spet :S
<upd> aha
<bogdanov> jo sta ima
<upd> ma ima stiri sise i mljeko
<upd> D:
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ;)
<upd> kaj ti delas
<bogdanov> mah lih prsu
<bogdanov> stavu sm
<bogdanov> real fix 2ka
<bogdanov> salke inter vec k 2,5 gola
<bogdanov> pa rangers 2ka
<bogdanov> sam se miami cakam
<bogdanov> iz 10 100 vn ce bo
<upd> ha :D
<upd> o bo bo :)
<bogdanov> kva ti kej
<upd> ma bluzim kr neki
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> des
<bogdanov> picko
<upd> ovco lovi
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :)
<upd> nc spat treba
<upd> ln
<CrazyLemon> kwae mudel
<CrazyLemon> a maš probleme???
<CrazyLemon> :>
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-14
<nafisa> just dance :D
<CrazyLemon> not!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Slobuntu 11.04 beta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4877/new/posts/
<bhc> sta
<bhc> imaaaa
<CrazyLemon> bejž spat
<CrazyLemon> mumilar en
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva se dejla
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> nč..lih grem spat
<bogdanov> kvavs
<bogdanov> spau
<bogdanov> itak sam spis
<bogdanov> pa nc nedelas
<bogdanov> ccc
<CrazyLemon> pa sej..zato grem spat od tuge k nimam kaj delat
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dj zrihti
<bogdanov> ZTE blade
<bogdanov> za 100eu
<CrazyLemon> čak..a bi rad da prvo potegnem
<CrazyLemon> zlato iz riti...al zte blade
<CrazyLemon> ?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> oboje
<CrazyLemon> oboje ne gre..če želiš oboje naenkrat boš mogu nafiso prašat
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zrihti eno 180ko
<bogdanov> cene tim uletu
<CrazyLemon> uleti
<CrazyLemon> sam da nauš tko hitr tudi izletu
<CrazyLemon> a veš model kva ti pravm
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> nč..zdej pa res grem spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<nafisa> kwa spet jst?????????
<nafisa> CrazyLemon?
<nafisa> bogdanov, kaj jst naj bi?
<bogdanov> ??
<bogdanov> nafisa reku sm das za uzent
<nafisa> aja?
<bogdanov> ja a nis
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> premlada sm za to
<bogdanov> ja to pa itak
<bogdanov> pol cez 10 let
<bogdanov> severina
<bogdanov> se verila
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> 15
<nafisa> te bom mela otroke pa to
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kaj pocenjas nafisa
<nafisa> ID gledam
<nafisa> pa ti, bogdanov ???
<bogdanov> ID?
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mah nc spremlam nba se ena tekma pa dobim stave
<nafisa> investigation discovery
<bogdanov> aha
<nafisa> obdukcije gledam
<bogdanov> aha
<nafisa> z vrtnimi Å¡karjami kosa rebra :D
<nafisa> kristus je vstal od mrtvih ... pa sem misnla, da je šele drug tedn velka noč
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> jezus naš je vstal od smrti, razveseli se, kristjan :D
<nafisa> al je Å¡e med mrtvimi?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> grem jst mal odložt komp ... pogledat dokumentarc do konca ... pa spat
<nafisa> nočko
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<bogdanov> najt
<bogdanov> :*
<bogdanov> imal koga
<bogdanov> zadev stave
<bogdanov> laku noc
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pussy
<CrazyLemon> kr gre
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Humble Indie Bundle #3 je že na voljo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4878/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Tadej> sup
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Typhon: BASH alias za 7-Zip  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4876/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: BASH alias za 7-Zip  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4876/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Typhon: BASH alias za 7-Zip  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4876/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://24ur.com/poker/nov-slovenski-uspeh-na-pokerstars.html
<Seniorita> Nov slovenski uspeh na PokerStars - 24ur.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1107-1: x11-xserver-utils vulnerability  http://example.com/usn/usn-1107-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1107-1: x11-xserver-utils vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1107-1
<christooss_> http://soundcloud.com/davidbizjak/borut-pahor
<Seniorita> Borut Pahor (Barbra Streisand) by davidbizjak on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
<alyosha> pac CrazyLemon to sem jaz:D
<alyosha> moj pokername:D
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Veliki pok 2011 – Vseslovenski piknik “Kako lahko skupaj naredimo več za odprto kodo” – 14.5.2011  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=785
<CrazyLemon> veliki pok ..lol :D
<christooss_> na coks so pa mal pozabil na ubuntu.si kot organizatorje :)
<christooss_> ali pač
<bogdanov> oo
<alyosha> kva je CrazyLemon kva te muči?!
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> veliki pok je kul ime
<christooss_> jup zakon
<christooss_> kdo pride kaj od vas?
<andrejz> jaz kot soorganizator :)
<andrejz> bi blo pa fajn da pride čim več ljudi, da bo boljš fešta
<andrejz> mišljeno je neke 2 uri malce bolj resne, vodene debate o sodelovanju med skupinami, ostalo pa piknik kot piknik (čevapi, ražnjiči  in podobno)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1107-1: x11-xserver-utils vulnerability  http://example.com/usn/usn-1107-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1107-1: x11-xserver-utils vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1107-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1107-1: x11-xserver-utils vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1107-1/
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kok mate že prijav?
<andrejz> uf malo morje, sploh ne znam preštet :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1107-1: x11-xserver-utils vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1107-1
<andrejz> saj veš da se vsi 5 dni prej prjavjo
<CrazyLemon> no zresn se poba pa povej Å¡tevilko :D
<CrazyLemon> 5?
<nafisa> zih je full žensk se prjavlo :D
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> al jih pa bojo kr uvozl :D
<CrazyLemon> lejga ignoranta
<nafisa> klikn ga na pvt pa ga sklofutej :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha Just Go With It - bjonda je HUUUUUDA :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Slobuntu 11.04 beta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4877/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 11.04 beta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4877/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Slobuntu 11.04 beta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4877/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 11.04 beta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4877/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon  say woot?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> !g Just Go With It
<Seniorita> Just Go with It (2011) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1564367/
<alyosha> pfff
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ni slaba sploh:D
<Mikoar> zakaj magic lamp efekt za minimiziranje v unity ne dela?
<Mikoar> enablam pa vseeno ne
<Mikoar> ko dam minimize se akcija zgodi brez kakrsnega koli efekta
<Mikoar> okno izgine v trenutku
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<nafisa> a ni to fajn, da izgine, kot bi pihnil? :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1109-1: GIMP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1109-1/
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<CrazyMelon> ne se hecat..zeko is in da haus
<BigWhale> bil
<BigWhale> pa je vidu da bomo kr hitr obaro nardil pa je odskakljal
<CrazyMelon> jah zeko k zeko..hitr not pa hitr vn
<nafisa> pa večkrat na hitr, ne, CrazyLemon ???
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyMelon> ne bi vedu..boš mogla zekota prašat :>
<nafisa> ga že sprašujem :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1110-1: KDE-Libs vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1110-1/
<Grega> bi mel kdo kak vps? malo jih mam viska :)
<Grega> nocejo mi dnara dat v dobro.. jim bom ze pokazal hudica :>
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2470030723/brezzicni-router-tp-link-tl-wr741nd
<bogdanov> ma kdo tole?
<Seniorita> Brezžični router TP-Link TL-WR741ND - mimovrste=)
<Mikoar> ravnokar sem probal frišno inštalacijo 11.04
<bogdanov> i
<Mikoar> compiz mi je kr naprej krešnil
<Mikoar> pa slika je corrupted na levem taskbaru in v zgornji vrstici
<CrazyLemon> alyosha še da jo vidiš v filmu k pride vn iz vode
<CrazyLemon> ufffff :D
<alyosha> kaj film je z u giru?:D
<alyosha> za si "sposodit"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon tip sploh ga ni fauliraw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vGT-2K9x4w&feature=player_embedded
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Panameño que pateó lechuza está metido en otro lío en Colombia
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> alyosha je ja
<CrazyLemon> R5
<CrazyLemon> dobra kvaliteta :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
<Grega> cmon! vps, 7 mesecev, 20eur!
<CrazyLemon> 5€ and we have a deal!
<CrazyLemon> 4€!
<CrazyLemon> 3€?
<CrazyLemon> 2€ final offer!
<alyosha> 1€!
<CrazyLemon> ok..naj ti bo 1€ !
<alyosha> i win
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bwahahah
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> madafaka
<CrazyLemon> :(
<alyosha> grem jz gledat boardwalk empire zadnji del prve sezone:D
<Grega> 2.86!
<Grega> je to
<Grega> na mesec!
<CrazyLemon> a veš kolko je to ?
<CrazyLemon> 2.2L bencina!
<CrazyLemon> na mesec!
<alyosha> pica in drink u mercatorju!
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> to je ~24L na leto !
<CrazyLemon> 24 l !!
<CrazyLemon> to narediš cca. 300km !
<CrazyLemon> 300 km!
<Grega> ni mi za hece.. mas prav.. najboljse, da spijes ta dva litra, ti jaz castim
<CrazyLemon> hvala <3
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡ou zeko :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-15
<bogdanov> ooo
<CrazyLemon> kjes mudel
<nafisa> bogdanov, muci
<nafisa> đe si?
<bogdanov> eome lih dam prsu
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as ti ze delu
<CrazyLemon> o ti kurbica..a se okol vlačš da prihajaš ob taki pozni uri
<bogdanov> da mas en rutr gateway drug pa kao kot
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> ap
<CrazyLemon> bridge?
<bogdanov> mah ne nevlece
<bogdanov> mi pizda
<bogdanov> morm se en rutr
<bogdanov> dt
<CrazyLemon> za kok kupiš AP? :D
<bogdanov> AP
<bogdanov> jah sj bom rutr kupu
<bogdanov> pa nastavu an
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2470030723/brezzicni-router-tp-link-tl-wr741nd
<bogdanov> tole
<bogdanov> za 20eu novga dobim
<bogdanov> pa dd-wrt
<bogdanov> gre gor
<CrazyLemon> tp link?
<CrazyLemon> a lahk gor daš dd?
<bogdanov> sm prodav wrt54gl
<bogdanov> zdj pa
<bogdanov> nedobim nikjer dab prodajal po 20eu
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> lah
<bogdanov> isto
<CrazyLemon> tp link je bullshit človek ..kr nek link k je TP
<bogdanov> ma k wrt54gl
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> Router Database
<bogdanov> (Click into the search field to return to the list)
<bogdanov> TP-Link WR741ND 1.0, 1.1, 1.8, 1.9, 2.0
<bogdanov> Router details
<bogdanov> 		
<bogdanov> Additional information
<bogdanov> Chipset 	AR7240 		
<bogdanov>     * DD-WRT Forum: Files for reverting from DD-WRT to STOCK FIRMWARE
<bogdanov> RAM 	32 MB 	
<bogdanov> FLASH 	4 MB 	
<bogdanov> Supported by 	
<bogdanov> Description 	Filename 	Date 	Size
<bogdanov> TP-Link WR741ND v1.x Firmware: Special image for initial flashing 	factory-to-ddwrt.bin 	2010-12-13 	3,75 MB
<bogdanov> TP-Link WR741ND v1.x Firmware: Webflash image 	tl-wr741nd-webflash.bin 	2010-12-13 	3,75 MB
<CrazyLemon> dej floodi ja
<bogdanov> ma jeb se
<CrazyLemon> preklet ircnetovc
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> uglavnm
<CrazyLemon> matr kok je tale mimovrste počasn
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a more to workat pol
<CrazyLemon> v teoriji bi moglo normalno workat ja
<bogdanov> a pa
<bogdanov> das pol
<bogdanov> recmo
<bogdanov> k jst hocm to prek navadnga kompa povezat
<bogdanov> dam kabl iz porta 1 v lan kartico
<bogdanov> mah bomo ze zrihtal sam k sm brav da nekateri ruterji se nocjo povezat med sabo
<bogdanov> itak mu nastavs drug ip
<bogdanov> 192.168.2.1
<bogdanov> pa druge jajca pa worka
<CrazyLemon> ja..v drugem subnetu mu nastavis static ip
<CrazyLemon> pa dhcp pa to izklopiš
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> a se povezes prek lan1
<bogdanov> al wan
<bogdanov> sj pomoje nima veze
<bogdanov> k lah prek uboje dostopas an :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-Linksys-WRT54G-to-Be-an-Access-Point
<Seniorita> How to Convert Linksys WRT54G to Be an Access Point - wikiHow
<CrazyLemon> ne prek wan..lan
<bogdanov> bomo zrihtal :)
<bogdanov> upam sam da bo kej bols
<bogdanov> lovil sj sta obadva ruterja
<bogdanov> na N
<bogdanov> tko da bo kul
<bogdanov> pa dd-wrt
<CrazyLemon> če ne pa si kupiš še access point btk
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> sniper reloaded saks
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<nafisa> že greš?
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ej, a preko irssi si lahko samo na enem kanalu na1x?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> /join #drugkanal
<nafisa> ja, samo kako pa preklapljaš?
<bogdanov> probi
<bogdanov> alt 1
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> alpa ctrl 1 2
<bogdanov> sm ze pozabu
<nafisa> "okno" pa zapreš z /exit?
<bogdanov> http://irssi.org/documentation
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita> Irssi - The client of the future
<nafisa> tnx
<bogdanov> np
<nafisa> čedalje bolj lezem na tako, da je čimveč na roke za pisat :)
<bogdanov> ??
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ja, na chate sem začela hodit preko spletnih strani
<nafisa> pol je bil mIRC
<nafisa> pol Xchat
<nafisa> zdaj pa že irssi
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> kdo bi mi reku, da lezem nazaj v zgodovino
<nafisa> mam, i just kill a man
<nafisa> mama*
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=116089175137961
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> Warm Up MIAMI PARTY | Facebook
<bogdanov> spet bomo glavi
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> prid
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> kak?
<nafisa> kje to sploh je?
<bogdanov> kranj
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> pa vse hlače mam mokre
<nafisa> sem jih oprala
<nafisa> pa se sušijo
<bogdanov> sj bojo
<bogdanov> suhe
<bogdanov> do jutr
<bogdanov> do polnoci
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ene
<bogdanov> hotkice
<bogdanov> dj gor
<bogdanov> paj dost
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> nimam hotkic
<bogdanov> kva pa
<nafisa> ja, sam dolge hlače mam
<nafisa> pa spodne
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jah nevem
<nafisa> pa js ne morem v kranj prit
<bogdanov> zakaj pa ne
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nnAcs4VA9w
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jovana Tipsin i Toni Storaro - Grad ljubavi
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> nimam dnarja niti za vlak
<bogdanov> grem na spavanje
<bogdanov> cawci bauci
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> nočko vsem spavajočim
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
<skyx> lp
<skyx> kdo kle ?
<skyx> anyone ?
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> ol
<andrejz> kako?
<teardrop> dobro
<teardrop> malo utrujeno, ampak dobro
<teardrop> razmišljam kako zaključiti sezono
<teardrop> in kaj potem narediti za naslednjo
<andrejz> a v pipi?
<teardrop> ja
<andrejz> ja kako fešto :)
<teardrop> hehe :D
<teardrop> najverjetneje bo 21.6. eno predavanje v smislu - kaj smo naredili v tej sezoni in kaj nameravamo v naslednji, zdej pa pivo in torte
<teardrop> sam Å¡e potrebujem nekaj potrditev
<andrejz> zdajle bo kar stvari, 5.5. release party, 15.5. piknik, pol 12.6, 21.6.  - kul :)
<andrejz> @teardrop: a tebe zanima pivopitje?
<teardrop> nisem ravno strasten pivec piva, če na to ciljaš :D
<nafisa> roflmao
<andrejz> mi imamo prevajalska piva ~mesečno, ampak včeraj je bilo tako,da je bilo enako ne-prevajalcev kot prevajalcev, tako da me zanima ali ti naj take stvari omenim v prihodnje
<teardrop> a to se boš moral posebej potruditi, al me boš samo na listo dodal?
<teardrop> ker če se moraš posebej trudit, je morda škoda energije, drugače bi se pa kdaj probal oglasit
<andrejz> eno ali drugo
<teardrop> če bom glih na listi prebral
<andrejz> ok
<miha> dan
<andrejz> noč
<miha> kje je sasa? mam teološke teme, ko jo morm prašat
<CrazyLemon> yawn
<nafisa> kake teološke teme pa, miha?
<miha> božje delo na področju investicijskega bančništva
<miha> pozdravi jo
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> a to je una fora z mariborsko nasškofijo, miha?
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/34706_duyul/ATT00001.gif
<alyosha> kdo tu?
<alyosha> eno mešno uprasanje:D
<alyosha> smešno
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<miha> ne
<nafisa> nobenga ni
<nafisa> smešno? kako miš v plastenko od radenske spravit?
<nafisa> flašo prerežeš
<nafisa> pol pa skup stakneš
<nafisa> pa s sekundnim zalepiš
<teardrop> nafisa, kaj pa je mi?
<CrazyLemon> mish :D
<teardrop> nafisa, miš je dovolj majhna, da ni treba flaš rezat
<miha> daš jo not ko je še mala
<miha> pol pa ne more vn
<CrazyLemon> al pa dematerializiraš flašo in je spet materializiraš okrog speče miške!
<nafisa> jst sem mislila USB miško :D
<CrazyLemon> moj 'nasvet' drži za vse vrste mišk! univerzalen je :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: A kdo pozna kakšen program za risanje načrtov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4880/new/posts/
 * CrazyLemon off
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: A kdo pozna kakšen program za risanje načrtov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4880/new/posts/
<andrejz> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTMzMw
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Ubuntu's Unity Still Crashes A Lot, Usability Problems
<nafisa> andrejz, a se splača pač dokončno namestit unity na komp al ne?
<andrejz> lej men v redu dela
<andrejz> ne vem pa kaj je to dokončna namestitev?
<nafisa> pač ...
<nafisa> da ne poganjam iz USBja
<andrejz> aja .. ja, če ti v redu dela, potem kar namesti
<andrejz> jaz sem z njim zadovoljen, sicer še vidim nekaj izboljšav,ampak je stanje IMO veliko boljše kot v unityu v 10.10
<andrejz> samo še vedno pa ni dovolj dobro, da bi ga dal kar kot privzeto možnost vsem. za to bi počakal do 11.10
<nafisa> aha
<andrejz> predvsem oni z raznimi ATI karticami bi lahko mel težave ...
<Mikoar> jst mam 11.04 z HD 2600 in mam probleme z corrupted sliko
<Mikoar> verjetno si bom spet nalozo os x
<christooss__> zamenjej driverje
<nafisa> jst mam pa enga ušivega netbooka :D
<miha> http://www.siol.net/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2011/04/diplomirati_iz_razvoja_mobilnih_aplikacij.aspx
<Seniorita> Diplomirati iz razvoja mobilnih aplikacij - SiOL.net
<miha> krneki
<alyosha> ammm a kdo ve kaj zakaj ko gledam kaj v VLC playerju
<alyosha> so barve čudne
<alyosha> rdeče je zeleno
<alyosha> rumeno je plavo
<alyosha> use tko tko ful b/w
<alyosha> weird ugalvnem
<nafisa> waw
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> prvo sem mislu da je mogoče film kaj zjeban
<alyosha> ma sem zdj ugotovu da u useh je isto
<alyosha> neki tej barvno profili so zblojeni al neki
<alyosha> hmm zdj sem neki probal Å¡e enkrat dela normalno
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> weird
<nafisa> FF je na kanalu a
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<CrazyMelon> a kr nobenga
<t3ch> za winse lah kompajlas kr na linuxu z mingw-runtime :)
<t3ch> pa pthread tut dela al se men sam zdi
<t3ch> u need to love gentoo! :)
<t3ch> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Mingw
<Seniorita> Mingw - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> oj, x
<Sky[x]> grrr mysql-server mi ni ponudu da nastavm root pass
<Sky[x]> swašta
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Nyan Cat [original]
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: znaš poamgat :P
<Sky[x]> mysql-server mi ni ponudu da nastavm root pass ko sem install delov :)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: tole sem na hitrco najdu
<zdobersek> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-change-root-password/
<Seniorita> MySQL Change root Password
<Sky[x]> jst ga niti nastavlenga nimam sem že gledov to :=
<Sky[x]> gremo probat :)
<zdobersek> IT'S FRIDAY FRIDAY
<zdobersek> GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY
<zdobersek> YESTERDAY WAS THURSDAY THURSDAY
<zdobersek> TODAY IT IS FRIDAY FRIDAY
<Mikoar> opazil sem da je predvajanje videa v os x veliko bolj unresponsive oz steka kot pa v winsih
<Sky[x]> a ?
<Sky[x]> ket si p probavov to ?
<Mikoar> quicktime player
<Sky[x]> na kašni mašini ?
<Mikoar> P4P800SE, Celeron 2.4 GHz
<Sky[x]> macintosh ?
<Mikoar> ne
<Mikoar> pa gonilnike za video mam prave oz. namenjene moji graficni
<Sky[x]> P4P800SE je ASUS a ni ?
<Mikoar> aha
<Sky[x]> kaj si original osx naložu ?
<Mikoar> mm, ne
<Mikoar> mogoce bi pomagal ce bi povecal prioriteto procesa playerja
<Mikoar> iatkos v5 mam
<Sky[x]> ja no lol
<Sky[x]> to jemacintosh
<Sky[x]> to tud men ne dela tko kot bi mogl
<Mikoar> ti mas original maca?
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fweb-cam-effect211.blogspot.com%2F&h=b8d36
<Seniorita> Zapuščam Facebook... | Facebook
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> a teb dela ta video k men ne worka ? :)
<bogdanov> nism prjavlen
<Sky[x]> kere bedne fore da morš lajkat da lahko gledaš
<Sky[x]> pizda lajkov bojo ful nabral ane :S
<Sky[x]> http://www.radiohit.si/v-studio-je-prislo-dekle-iz-3-d-srednje-frizerske-sole-v-ljubljani
<Seniorita> V studio je prišlo dekle iz 3.d srednje frizerske šole v Ljubljani! - Radio HIT
<Mikoar> oo
<zdobersek1> o ljubi bog.
<zdobersek1> kdaj je blo to, letos?
<Mikoar> 2006
<CrazyLemon> lačen!
<Mikoar> crne olive rocks
<CrazyLemon> fuj :)
<Mikoar> sploh v kombinaciji z prsutom
<CrazyLemon> to je ena redkih stvari zaradi katerih bruham...crne olive..fucking disgusting :D
<zdobersek1> spageti + mleti orehi + zucker!
<nafisa> tok tok
<nafisa> need an information
<nafisa> a je za linux kak program za predvajanje glasbe ... k konec enga komada preplete z začetkom naslednjega?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa mogoče kak banshee ?
<nafisa> ja ne vem
<nafisa> bom probala
<nafisa> hvala
<christooss_> clementine tud dela
<christooss_> pa rhytmbox se da tud naštimat tako
<nafisa> a se da?
<nafisa> kako pa se?
<christooss_> hm morm inštalirat moment
<christooss_> i like to move it move it
<christooss_> i like to moooooooveeeee it
<nafisa> saj ni treba
<nafisa> joj
<nafisa> ne zarad mene inštalirat
<christooss_> zakaj pa ne
<christooss_> sej evo že skor naloudan
<CrazyLemon> js ne bi :D
<christooss_> CrazyLemon vem
<christooss_> fak a kdo rab kšn win7 cd
<christooss_> k jih mam ful
<Mikoar> ma kdo izkusnje z SysCP?
<christooss_> nafisa
<christooss_> greš preferences > tadrug tab
<christooss_> pa je
<christooss_> crossfade
<christooss_> Mikoar kaj pa je syscp
<christooss_> jst poznam Cp
<christooss_> :)
<nafisa> a tko se temu reče ...
<Mikoar> syscp je podobno kot cpanel samo da je free
<nafisa> ne najcem v slovenščini, christooss_
<nafisa> :D
<christooss_> a maš nastavitve odprte?
<christooss_> Uredi > Nastavitve
<christooss_> pol pa maš tadrug tab
<christooss_> v tem tabu pa en radio button pa dva sliderja :)
<christooss_> oz checkbox je
<christooss_> ček box mora bit oblkljukan
<christooss_> potem pa tapru slider daš na nekaj sekund
<christooss_> drugač pa banshee ftw :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Humble Indie Bundle #3 je že na voljo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4878/new/posts/
<yang2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twJw3c_wOM8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Boter in neposlušni omladinci
<yang2> berte podnapise
<Sky[x]> kdo klele že postavlov SVN ?
<Sky[x]> ej kako že pogledaš
<Sky[x]> a je več aprticij al je vse na / ?
<Sky[x]> df -h
<yang2> ja
<yang2> alpa fdisk -l
<Sky[x]> kako bi pa preveru na keri particiji se nahaja /var ? :D
<yang2> ja ce imas samo / je samo ena particija
<yang2> ce imas /var je /var particija
<CrazyLemon> sej ti piše v 'df -h'
<Sky[x]> kaj pa če mam / pa /var/lock
<yang2> pol pomen da imas tud var particijo
<yang2> pastebin df -h
<Sky[x]> na privat sem vama dal :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: problemi po nadgradnji  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4881/new/posts/
<bogdanov> a kdo gleda iptv t2 prek wlana?
<Jaka> ne
<Jaka> da se pa
<Jaka> ali imaš wrt54gl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Humble Indie Bundle #3 je že na voljo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4878/new/posts/
<bogdanov> je kdo povezvov dva rutrja brezicno?
<Sky[x]> kso ve zakaj mi hoče se povezat na virtualbox - virtualca k mam ubuntu gor pa na win7 sem :>
<Sky[x]> ssh sem naložu pa lavfa :>
<Sky[x]> ip mam pa 10.0.2.15
<Sky[x]> :>
<t3ch> kitajci majo neke wireless usb palce ko niso narete po standardu pa vlece pune dalje od the ki jih lah nabavis tu okol
<t3ch> vete to
<t3ch> ma kdo kaj takega
<t3ch> :)
<bogdanov> t3ch si povezvov kdaj dva rutrja preko WDS?
<t3ch> nisem..
<t3ch> :)
<bogdanov> jst zdele probavam
<CrazyLemon> zeh
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-16
<Grega> Shit could be worse.
<CrazyLemon> true that nigga
<bogdanov> keste
<bogdanov> gotove
<bogdanov> glave
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kesi nafisa
<nafisa> oj, bogdanov
<nafisa> tuki tuki
<nafisa> v postli
<nafisa> čakam nate :D
<bogdanov> kao
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> res sem v postli
<bogdanov> kes
<bogdanov> bla
<nafisa> ne Å¡tekam
<nafisa> kje sem bla
<nafisa> al keš bla?
<bogdanov> kje si bila
<bogdanov> do zdajle
<nafisa> delala sem
<Sky[x]> fuck
<Sky[x]> ne morm nauaj zaspat
<nafisa> dej, Sky[x]
<nafisa> rokomet pomaga
<bogdanov> hhh
<nafisa> kaj se smejiš, bogdanov ???
<nafisa> jooooj ... musko mi bo vleklo Å¡e 2 uri
<bogdanov> jah nc
<nafisa> morm jo neki met ... ker sem ugotovila, da na kompu nimam niti enga komada
<bogdanov> :*
<nafisa> vse mam na disku
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> :$
<bogdanov> jst sm zalublen
<bogdanov> vate
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> joj ... neki ni vredu ...
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> kr v prsih me je stisnilo
<bogdanov> dj ksno slikco
<bogdanov> na privat
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> ksno novo
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> bogdanov ... ti Å¡e nisem nobene dala?
<bogdanov> jah si
<bogdanov> se ksno
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> in ja muka mije
<bogdanov> CEU VECER SM PIV KOKAKOLO
<nafisa> hmmm
<bogdanov> KER SM VOZU UKOLE KOLEGE
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> a ti si tud pil kokakolo?
<nafisa> jst tud
<bogdanov> jah sam jst sm jo
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> pa 2 kozarca penine
<nafisa> pa 2 pirčka
<bogdanov> tos ti
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> ostalo pa vodo
<nafisa> ja, alkohol pijem, ko mi šef porine kozarc/flašo v roko, k mormo kaj nazdravljat
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zakva nepijes
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> pa ... glej ... samo 1x sem se res hudo napila
<nafisa> drug dan mi je blo tako slabo ...
<nafisa> da ne bi tega rada ponovila
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> vem koje to
<bogdanov> badddd
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> jst sm ponavad
<bogdanov> od redbull vodke
<nafisa> jst pa čiste vodke
<nafisa> 9 deci
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Evropske-Lige/Novica/Cerkvi-spodletelo-derbi-bo.aspx
<Seniorita> Cerkvi spodletelo, derbi bo - Novica - Nogomania
<nafisa> s tem, da je bil do prej moj rekord 2 flaši penine
<nafisa> ne da bi mi blo slabo al pa karkoli
<nafisa> ampak tistih 9 deci vodke ...
<nafisa> joj, preveč
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kva pa pijes
<bogdanov> cisto vodko
<nafisa> z redbullom pa ne smem mešat
<nafisa> mam slabo srce
<nafisa> z đusom pa mi ne gre skupi
<bogdanov> aja tos ze pravla ja
<nafisa> tak ti to je, ne
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nnAcs4VA9w
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jovana Tipsin i Toni Storaro - Grad ljubavi
<bogdanov> kasneeeeeeee
<bogdanov> ribeeeee
<bogdanov> so ble u extremuuu
<bogdanov> :SSSS
<nafisa> hehe
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja nafisa
<bogdanov> treba bo
<bogdanov> na spavanje
<nafisa> vrm :(
<bogdanov> vrm??
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> sam se mi ne spi
<nafisa> vem*
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> jst mam tekmo
<bogdanov> ob 12
<bogdanov> morm ustt
<bogdanov> pa nevem kako bommm
<nafisa> jst morm met ob 11h porihtane sobe
<nafisa> pride ena stranka
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> opala
<Sky[x]> kok velika pa je ta stranka ? :D
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> legenda
<bogdanov> kva nis uletu u extrema
<Sky[x]> jst sem spav do zdj :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> uvaliv si
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> u stopa
<bogdanov> dj roxx
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHA
<bogdanov> :>ž
<nafisa> kolk je velika
<nafisa> ej, ne vem, kolk ma bejba centi brez pet
<Sky[x]> hehe
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kje delas to
<nafisa> v  kleti
<bogdanov> ncccc
<bogdanov> odohhhhh
<bogdanov> laku noc
<bogdanov> :**********
<bogdanov> :@@@@
<nafisa> lepo spi
<nafisa> nočko :*
<Sky[x]> noč
<nafisa> Sky[x], rokomet kaj pomaga?
<Sky[x]> zdjle nav nč pomagov
<Sky[x]> k sem se jezn zbudu :)
<nafisa> jezn zbudu?
<nafisa> kaj te je pa v spanju razjezilo?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Humble Indie Bundle #3 je že na voljo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4878/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<yang2> Happy FTP day ;) - http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2011/04/15/ftp-is-40-years-old/1
<Seniorita> FTP is 40 years old | bit-tech.net
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t464079      najs :)
<Seniorita> Urejevalnik HTML5 iz IBM-a Maqetta odprtokoden @ Slo-Tech
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/04/16/0239213/5-Out-of-11-Crashed-Unity-In-Canonicals-Study
<Seniorita> 5 Out of 11 Crashed Unity In Canonical's Study - Slashdot
<Mikoar> aha
<Mikoar> men tud
<Sky[x]> heh enmu je ena 70 let stara mama lajkala :D
<Sky[x]> k je napisov da neki ni mogu ponoč odklent vrat
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> http://digitizor.com/2011/04/15/crashed-unity-canonical-study/     is it just me al kle se ne vidi celotnega članka ?
<Seniorita> 5 Out Of 11 Participants Crashed Unity In Canonical&#8217;s Study
<Mikoar> men isto
<Mikoar> The most
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> zdjle sem counter strike nabijov lol :D
<napsy> :)
<napsy> js pa se ze pripravlam na queene :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Slike vaših 3D namizij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1028/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> napsy: kr ušmekej :D
<napsy> heh
<napsy> ka to pomeni? :)
<Sky[x]> zrihtej se :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] timberjack: Sleep nastavitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4882/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] timberjack: Sleep nastavitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4883/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> mah..premaknem eno temo
<CrazyLemon> tema izgine
<CrazyLemon> in tip spet odpre isto temo
<CrazyLemon> v napačnem forumu
<CrazyLemon> kot je prej
<CrazyLemon> in mi ni nič jasno kam je tista druga zginla
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdej kok mam sreče
<CrazyLemon> bo druga tema zginla
<CrazyLemon> in bo tip Å¡e tretjo odpru
<christooss_> CrazyLemon on pa zih misl da forum ne dela
<christooss_> da ga je polomu
<CrazyLemon> jah če bi sam pogledal forum
<CrazyLemon> bi vidu da je njegov nick napisan
<CrazyLemon> v drugem forumu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<christooss_> zih mu gre po glavi da je mal čudn, k mu vse premika
<christooss_> "napisu sm tukej premaknil je pa tja
<christooss_> :(
<christooss_> "
<CrazyLemon> jah pol najbolš da izklopi internet kabl :D
<christooss_> sej to bi blo velikrat najboljš
<Sky[x]> aj kle kdo k bi Å¡u jest al pa mal v center - lj ? :)
<Grega> o/
<Grega> jaz bi raje sel pit :>
<CrazyLemon> hm..ram dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> madafaka..tudi disk je ok
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> neki me jebe pa ne vem kaj :>
<bogdanov> rili?
<CrazyLemon> rili :D
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> ma nic rihtam si dvb/t  =)
<bogdanov> CAR
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna zna
<CrazyLemon> kdor ne zna uci =)
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> kva je sploh dvb/t ? :D
<Sky[x]> digitalno prizemno TV oddajanje (DVB-T).
<Sky[x]> heh
<CrazyLemon> dvb minus t
<bogdanov> spusil
<bogdanov> smo dons
<bogdanov> 1:0
<bogdanov> fakk
<Sky[x]> kva to ?
<CrazyLemon> ping pong
<Sky[x]> a ni dons el clasiko al kva?
<bogdanov> futbalj
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> +1
<bogdanov> sm dau na barco
<bogdanov> 5
<bogdanov> kvota
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nnAcs4VA9w
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jovana Tipsin i Toni Storaro - Grad ljubavi
<bogdanov> dons odlommmmm
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo ce je mozno da laufam program na laptopu
<CrazyLemon> in da ga predvajam na desktopu
<bogdanov> MOZNO JE USE
<bogdanov> :P
<matijja> ssh -X ?
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> sam bi potem program laufal na obeh racunalnikih
<CrazyLemon> al samo na enem
<matijja> zakaj naj bi laufal na obeh?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> na laptopu bo program laufu prek ssh -X bos dostopu in ga smeku
<CrazyLemon> dela že
<CrazyLemon> sam počasi :(
<CrazyLemon> no  tnx..ampak očitno bom ostal na laptopu
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> pocas?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> slika ma zamik
<bogdanov> naloz
<CrazyLemon> ne tece tekoce
<bogdanov> REALVNC
<bogdanov> VMVIEVER
<bogdanov> bilo kej
<uni4dfx> oj
<uni4dfx> ka ve kdo kaj hudiča nucam da lahk prejemam maile :D
<uni4dfx> obolu bom s tem ker mi je tok brezveze kompliceran vse skup
<uni4dfx> predn kdo reče gmail: rad bi na svoj naslov prejemu emaile :)
<matijja> ki bi rad thunderbird, evolution, kmail?
<uni4dfx> ne client
<uni4dfx> server
<matijja> aa
<matijja> sendmail, postfix
<uni4dfx> a ni sendmail sam za pošiljat
<bogdanov> pop3?
<uni4dfx> pop3 ni service
<bogdanov> pop3d
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> uporablam
<uni4dfx> kaj je pa exim4?
<bogdanov> mas se clamav
<bogdanov> dovecot
<bogdanov> odvisn ker
<bogdanov> ti ustreza
<uni4dfx> exim4 lite edition
<uni4dfx> zato ker je default na ubuntu/debian sistemih
<uni4dfx> in domnevam da ma najmanj problemov
<uni4dfx> zdej sm odpru port 25 in poslal neki na blabla@moj-ip iz gmaila
<uni4dfx> ampak ne dobim nč
<bogdanov> ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: kako namestiti najnovejši digikam ( 2.0 ali več ) na ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4884/new/posts/
<bogdanov> postfix and exim
<bogdanov> kul
<matijja> http://www.zimbra.com/
<Seniorita> Zimbra offers Open Source email server software and shared calendar for Linux and the Mac.
<uni4dfx> rad bi mainstream shit uporablu :D
<bogdanov> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/postfix.htm
<Seniorita> Postfix,Exim4 And Qmail Configuration in debian
<uni4dfx> aha postfix prejema
<uni4dfx> exim pošilja
<uni4dfx> blah
<bogdanov> ja
<uni4dfx> sam kurc a ni tko da exim za oboje skrbi
<matijja> smtp in imap  sta ločeni zadevi...
<matijja> skor da nimata veze drug z drugim
<uni4dfx> vem ampak to Å¡e ne pomen da nebi mogu en "suite" skrbet za oboje
<uni4dfx> exim4 vidm da posluša na port 25 pr men
<uni4dfx> sm preveru
<uni4dfx> tko da domnevam da prejema
<uni4dfx> Teh mailov nism nikol Å¡teku
<matijja> v zimbri imaš čisto vse (še webklient, koledar klepet....)
<matijja> samo zame je malo prevelika zadeva:)
<uni4dfx> to je že preveč ja
<uni4dfx> js nucam sam prejemanje
<matijja> btw, sej postfix je tudi samo smtp server...
<bogdanov> uni4dfx
<bogdanov> http://pastebin.com/vEH3fm1B
<Seniorita> V tem èlanku bom opisal kako postaviti poštni strežnik preko Postfix-a, ki te - Pastebin.com
<uni4dfx> sam ubuntu defaulta na exim4
<bogdanov> evo tole sm najdu neki starga jst mam se dons tko mogoce kj spremnjen
<bogdanov> in laufa
<uni4dfx> pa kot vidm je oboje exim4 in postfix MTA
<uni4dfx> From Wikipedia: "An MTA implements both the client (sending) and server (receiving) portions of the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol.[3]"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: PlayDeb  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4885/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> nazadne k sm probavu na ubuntuju postfix inštalerat vem da ni nč delal
<uni4dfx> eni errori pa tak sranje tko da nebi s tem Å¡e enkrat
<bogdanov> jst mam debianu
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> sj mas apt-get
<bogdanov> pa sam conf uredis pa to :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: PlayDeb  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4885/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> bogdanov yes, i tried that, ampak ne dobim nč :P
<uni4dfx> T-2 ma sicer port 25 blokiran
<uni4dfx> ampak sam na dinamiki kokr vem
<bogdanov> ce mam jst
<bogdanov> t2
<bogdanov> pa je port lepo odprt
<bogdanov> uni4dfx ze neki nis prov naredu dodelu pravice poglej kaj ti pokazejo logi
<bogdanov> grem vn lp
<uni4dfx> nč ne kažejo
<uni4dfx> mislm, dela, sam nč ne dobi
<matijja> jp, blokirajo ja
<matijja> in ne vidim pointa v tem
<uni4dfx> kao varnost
<uni4dfx> kar je res glupo... k da je port 25 kej posebnga
<matijja> naj blokirajo Å¡e port 80...
<uni4dfx> pizda tud na statiki je blokiran, wtf
<matijja> a ti blokirajo vhod, al tudi izhod?
<uni4dfx> nevem
<uni4dfx> sam ko portscanam piše closed
<uni4dfx> čeprov mam v firewallu accept
<matijja> koga portscanaš?
<uni4dfx> sebe
<matijja> ?
<uni4dfx> svoj server no
<matijja> aja
<uni4dfx> iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport 25 -j ACCEPT
<uni4dfx> PORT   STATE  SERVICE
<uni4dfx> 25/tcp closed smtp
<CrazyLemon> ne gre se gor konektat =)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ni na tem IPju ;)
<CrazyLemon> oh sment! =D
<matijja> na siolu se je samo port zamenjalo in je delalo naprej
<t3ch> eni providerji blokirajo porte do 1024 oz. tu nekje
<t3ch> sploh ce je dinamicn ip
<matijja> icmp?
<matijja> potem sem lahko še srečen...
<matijja> Å¡tudentsko delo: cenzuriranje emailov na t-2ju
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: PlayDeb  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4885/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> baje da filtrirajo port 25 ker so jih skos blacklistal zarad spamerjev
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kako namestiti najnovejši digikam ( 2.0 ali več ) na ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4884/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
<christooss_> lol
<christooss_> res sem zdej zajca povozu
<christooss_> pr 100 km/h
<christooss_> pa je res preživu bojda
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..kr tolaž se
<christooss_> sej se ne
<christooss_> sam pač cko kul evolucija
<christooss_> da pač
<christooss_> živali prežvijo tak impact
<CrazyLemon> no they dont :D
<christooss_> zdej mi je sam gadno k en ne bo mel obare
<christooss_> laćen bo zdej en zarad tega
<christooss_> if zajec==running
<christooss_> zajec=isalive
<christooss_> if zajec!=running
<christooss_> zajec=obara
<alyosha> CrazyLemon jebemte dobri so bli čevapi dol:D
<alyosha> samo kajmak ne valja:/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda so bli dobri
<CrazyLemon> glede kajmaka pa ti ne bi vedu primerjat z drugim..ker sm ga prvic jedu zravn cevapov :)
<alyosha> ke tip mona ni jedu kajmaka Å¡e nikoli
<alyosha> L
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> samo tko...sem se zajebaw ker sem jedu zraven Å¡e pomfri
<alyosha> ki bi rajši uzew še ene čevape
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..da sm busanc tko kot ti bi jedu kajmak ze prej..
<alyosha> busanc en:D
<alyosha> nisam ja busanc:D
<CrazyLemon> lej..its ok
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> haha:D
<alyosha> grem jz gledat Fringe s02e01
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj si downloadal ? :D
<alyosha> se mi ni dalo čakat še una 2 zadnja dela drugi teden
<alyosha> sem pobraw ja:D
<alyosha> uciraj:D
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela! :D
<alyosha> ma ja kaj itak u sredo konča na pop
<alyosha> in po lnebo naprej
<alyosha> bo treba pobrat:D
<CrazyLemon> lih včeraj so releaseal 3 sezono X epizodo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> opa:D
<alyosha> sj bom hmalu tam:D
<CrazyLemon> pa supernatural tudi..tisto je pa že 6 sezona
<alyosha> ma supernatural nwem
<alyosha> ni mi neki ful
<CrazyLemon> meni pa je :)
<alyosha> uni so mi bli hudi
<alyosha> Heroes
<alyosha> samo smradi ne snemajo vec mona
<CrazyLemon> meni pa niso bli :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<CrazyLemon> škoda ker ne snemajo entourage več..oz upam da snemajo
<alyosha> ee widis uno bi lahko tudi gledaw
<alyosha> sem samo tko malo gledaw
<alyosha> kar sem ujew na tv
<CrazyLemon> entourage?
<CrazyLemon> poglej si ja..kul je :)
<alyosha> jes jes
<alyosha> nic dj grem gleadt
<alyosha> Dr. crazyja:D
<alyosha> tip je tvoj brat mona:D
<CrazyLemon> who?
<CrazyLemon> bišop? :D
<alyosha> kaj je ze
<alyosha> bišop ja:D
<CrazyLemon> tip je car
<alyosha> jeje zajeban je
<CrazyLemon> on je za vse kriv
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu!
<alyosha> ma to vem ze:D
<alyosha> itak use kar tipi delajo
<alyosha> je on izumu:D
<alyosha> on in njegov prijatu:D
<alyosha> si gledaw ze
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<alyosha> al nesmem spoilat?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm gledal to na tvju
<CrazyLemon> si gledal just go with it ?
<alyosha> nisem Å¡e:D
<alyosha> ju3 bom
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj čakaš človek
<alyosha> ma zadnji del s01 si vidu?
<alyosha> ni blo časa mona
<CrazyLemon> manj čevapov več filmov
<alyosha> danes sem se učiw matematiko:D
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> čevapi zakon!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> je bil na tvju finale s01 ?
<alyosha> na pop
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> u torek al sredo bo
<CrazyLemon> no pol bom takrat gledau :D
<alyosha> u cetrtek zdj je biw 18 mislim da
<alyosha> aja pa k isi reku da si gledaw ti ze to
<alyosha> na tv
<alyosha> :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-17
<alyosha> sem mislu da je ze blo kdaj da si enkrat ze gledaw
<alyosha> nesmem pol ti povedat preveč:D
<alyosha> uglavnem grem gledat s02 da vidimo kako se bo nadaljevalo:D
<alyosha> budi dobar
<alyosha> uči školu sine:D
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> ajd
 * CrazyLemon is now on Lubuntu :D
<nafisa> tako ... dons smo pa kmal zaklučli
<gapi> oj čer
<gapi> kdo Å¡e tuki pokonc
<nafisa> ja :D
<nafisa> jst sem ... za druge pa nimam pojma
<nafisa> lahko pa jih pingam :D
<nafisa> hehe
<bogdanov> ooooooooo
<bogdanov> :@@@
<bogdanov> laku noc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<miha> zanimiva novica http://www.monitor.si/novica/oracle-pristopil-k-libreoffice/
<Seniorita> Monitor - novice - Oracle pristopil k LibreOffice (17.04.2011)
<miha> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/17/us-pope-idUSTRE73G0FA20110417
<Seniorita> Technology can't replace God, says Pope on Palm Sunday| Reuters
<napsy> dan
<CrazyLemon> tale lubuntu nima niti gumba za zaklep zaslona! ooobup!
<alyosha> lubuntu mona:D
<alyosha> kaj se boš še zmislu:D
<alyosha> cubuntu:D
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> L(imun)buntu človek
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti ni jasno????????
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha> sory sory
<alyosha> nebom več
<CrazyLemon> mislim...wirdo!
<alyosha> sory sory
<alyosha> dj dj grem jaz na kosilo :/
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> hodi dej..debeli
<alyosha> fatso!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> fatass!
<CrazyLemon> ajde :D_
<miha> lemon ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> saks :D
<CrazyLemon> grem js vn iz tega...see you in gnome!
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, si tuki?
<CrazyLemon> yes sir!
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> eno vprasanje...spet...
<CrazyLemon> shoot :D
<Bilko> un kolega k sm mu ubuntu gor dal je namest da ga da spat ga je ugasnu
<Bilko> pač z gumbom zgleda
<Bilko> in zdej k ga przge...
<Bilko> mu da tm izbiro....
<Bilko> recovery mislm da je reku pa Å¡e neki
<Bilko> noče mu bootat normalno
<Bilko> to je na laptopu
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa delal? :)
<Bilko> če karkol zbere pa je sam crn ekran in zgor levo mislm da je reku utripa neki
<Bilko> nimam pojma ;)
<CrazyLemon> ja..verjetno mu boota v recovery
<Bilko> men se je ze parkat tko ugasnl k je toka zmankal pa ni blo nikol nc
<Bilko> loh zdej kej nardi al bo treba nanovo gor dat
<Bilko> prav da karkol zbere, da ne boota
<Bilko> sam črn ekran pa utripa neki
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj pa vem..če je kaj brisal kernele je mozno da je zbrisal napacnega...al pa ce se je kaj igral z grubom
<CrazyLemon> je mozno da je izbrisal izbiro
<Bilko> hmm....pomoje da ni kej tazga brisal
<Bilko> k itak nima pojma o linoxu
<Bilko> nikol pa neves kaj je pocel :)
<Bilko> kernel mislm da ni brisal k ma 2 na izbiro...kokr mi je prebral
<napsy> Sky[x]: ping
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ja ma recovery mode pa 'navadn' v katerega bootaš ponavadi :)
<Bilko> sej čene bom pa se enkat mu gor dal. Ni panike, sam sm reku bom prašu k men se ne sanja kaj bi loh zdej naredu
<CrazyLemon> jah lej...lahk se prijavi not pa za foro zalaufa 'sudo update-grub' ...sam nekak dvomim da bo to pomagalo...po moje je on to neki brisal :D
<CrazyLemon> reč mu naj slika pa ti pošlje sliko :D
<Bilko> hmm...sej kako se pa prjavi not ce mu ne boota v ubuntu?
<Bilko> bom reku za sliko :)
<CrazyLemon> a ne gre v recovery?
<CrazyLemon> če se niti prijavit ne more...pol je liveCD edina možnost
<Bilko> mislm da tut ne....oziroma...reku je da je crn ekran pa neki je v desnem kotu..možn da gre pa kurzor utripa :)
<Bilko> bom se pozanimu
<CrazyLemon> to je vsega kriv tist njegov windows 7 look
<CrazyLemon> če hoče windows 7 look dobi tudi windows 7 behavior! :)))
<Bilko> lol itak. Ubuntu je alergičen nanga
<Bilko> lol
<Bilko> huda!!
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem neki papat :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<Bilko> oki
<CrazyLemon> http://www.porn.xxx/
<Seniorita> porn.xxx - ICM Registry &ndash; Sponsored Top Level Domains
<CrazyLemon> wiiiiiii D:
<Grega> se ne bi upiral taksni xxx domeni :)
<Grega> verjetno do konca zivljenja vec ne bi rabil delat
<t3ch> kul xxx mas lahko
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ve kdo kak convertat const char [] v wchar_t*
<hruske> neko funkcijo mas za to
<t3ch> nebi blo slabo
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mazingaro: Nasvet za nakup "plug and play" opreme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4886/new/posts/
<bogdanov> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaac
<bogdanov> u 100 MINUTI penal
<bogdanov> mamu jim jebem
<matijja> bolj ko jo boš jebal, več jih bo....
<Sky[x]> ej kok je bil fuzbal učer ?
<CrazyLemon> 1:!
<CrazyLemon> 1
<Sky[x]> eh lol :D
<Sky[x]> napsy: talente morš jet gledat ! :D
<bogdanov> :>
<napsy> :S
<napsy> :D
<napsy> grem zdajle :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy kako so ti Å¡le komunikacije?
<napsy> a so ze rezultati?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim ..niso tko hitri :)
<napsy> aja
<napsy> mah, drugace slabo :D
<napsy> nisem se prevec ucil
<napsy> en dan pred kolokvijem :)
<CrazyLemon> me 3 :)
<CrazyLemon> sam sm si par dni prej sprintal kolokvije pa rešitve kolokvijev če sm jih najdu
<Sky[x]> eh tele komunikacije bota pa že nardila
<Sky[x]> sej so so p ja osnove
<Sky[x]> pa*
<CrazyLemon> s koliko si ti naredu prvega?
<CrazyLemon> da vidim kje je moja meja :))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> 35 sem pruga pisal
<Sky[x]> porazno :)
<Sky[x]> druzga pa 73 :)
<CrazyLemon> in pol nam ti kle neki govoriš! :D
<Sky[x]> ja naredu sem ubadva kaj :D
<CrazyLemon> kako si lahk naredu ce si pisu 35 ?
<Sky[x]> spustil so mejo na 35
<Sky[x]> ker so bli porazni rezultati
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<alyosha> kaj CrazyLemon  ti si naredu?:D
<alyosha> al boš drugo leto?:D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..bom kr to leto :)
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<CrazyLemon> po moje 7ka mora bit
<alyosha> pff nisi ti kar tako:D
<alyosha> pizda zdj gledamo uni movie
<alyosha> ko pride beka iz vode
<alyosha> una scena zmaga res
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> best ever
<CrazyLemon> kaj sm js tebi reku
<CrazyLemon> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<alyosha> bogdanov  si si pogledal:D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> uno beka hodi sisare skačejo levo desno
<alyosha> jebemjo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kdo je ta beka?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> uff
<CrazyLemon> huda je res
<CrazyLemon> oženu bi jo tkoj tudi če je kurba
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj naj
<CrazyLemon> zaljubljen sm v njo!
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič pa pejmo dokumentacijo delat
<bogdanov> maja
<Sky[x]> dokumentacijo za ?
<CrazyLemon> ma za seminarsko za TiK
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa kaj delaš ti na slovenija ima talent?!
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> nič ne pove
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tudi ti včasih sprašuješ neumnosti
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> SLAVEN HOČEM BIT...kaj druzga pa naj bi počel!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyHarmonikaš
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna zna!
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj se ti mona smeješ :D
<bogdanov> sta jeeeeeee
<bogdanov> netraz belaja
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e eno tako
<CrazyLemon> pa ti aljošo pošljem na dom
<CrazyLemon> pa se ne boš več hecu z mano....as slišo???
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> jesam
<bogdanov> ok
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<upd> banda, kwa ce bi dal v topic kdaj ubuntu izide
<upd> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu XI.IV izide konec aprila :>
<upd> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<upd> aeeeeeeeeeeerrreerrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrereeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<bogdanov> oo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/audi-siri-ponudbo-s-q3/255616         matr je grd
<Seniorita> Audi Å¡iri ponudbo s Q3 :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<upd> ma kurac bmw audi
<upd> sve su jajca
<CrazyLemon> ja..zastava..to je avto ane!
<upd> ma to tud
<upd> pa opel
<upd> renault
<upd> delajo normalne avte ne neke za folirat se
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> in bmw nima normalnih avtov? al audi? :)
<upd> ma kaj ze ime ni nnormalno
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> ma tko, picke ker avto mas opel ok ql, reces bmw al pa audi se ze obracajo
<upd> to so kr ene glupe fore ane
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol...js še nism vidu take k bi se obračala STRAN k bi nekdo reku da ma bmwja/audija :D
<upd> no sej take so  normalne :)
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> no hocem povedat, da je bil avto narejen za hitr prevoz ne za folirat se tk ko dons vecina misli
<upd> :))
<CrazyLemon> no ne sam za hitr..tudi udobni so :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja..taki k bogdanov se pa sam folirajo
<CrazyLemon> ampak kaj češ
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> da :)
<upd> bogdanov: zakaj si tak
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma busanc pač..taki so
<CrazyLemon> :))
<upd> haha
<upd> kurba disi ta prfum od backhama :)
<upd> -öäöp
<upd> ma jebeni sisak mi skace po tipkovnici
<bogdanov> audi a4
<bogdanov> kabrio
<bogdanov> smekerski
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e lepota mu manjka..audiju :D
<bogdanov> jaja itak
<bogdanov> audi nima lepote
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> a4 cabrio nima
<bogdanov> ahhhh
<bogdanov> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=4099117&show=2
<Seniorita> www.Avto.net
<bogdanov> zdj bos reku
<bogdanov> daje grd
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://images.avto.net/4099117/4.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a boš reku da je lep?
<bogdanov> men je kul ja
<bogdanov> jah lep
<bogdanov> ti zdj
<bogdanov> spet
<bogdanov> avte
<bogdanov> kle
<upd> http://www.emka.si/justin-bieber/PR/127115,294 eevo kok je lep
<upd> :D
<Seniorita> Justin Bieber: Tori Kosara: Knjiga  | Emka.si
<bogdanov> bos reku
<bogdanov> za 100 k
<bogdanov> a nimas
<bogdanov> za burek
<CrazyLemon> ne rabm met niti za slamco pa lahk rečem ker je lep pa ker ni :>
<CrazyLemon> in ta NI lep :D
<bogdanov> teb
<bogdanov> ni
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> to palijo
<bogdanov> picke
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> palijo ja..ker je tak avto..za pičke :))
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> smekerica
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> dam jest kurac ven palijo vse
<upd> :>
<CrazyLemon> samo tiste z očali ..k one edine vidjo :))
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150152974755924.285496.7543590923
<Seniorita> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
<bogdanov> partiiii
<upd> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> [Sani Denic]
<bogdanov> Prijavi · 00:41
<bogdanov> [leonardo@quebec5 ~]$ tar zxvf sani-Com.tar.gz
<bogdanov> tar: sani-Com.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<bogdanov> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bogdanov> tar: Child returned status 2
<bogdanov> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> HEKERI
<bogdanov> [Sani Denic]
<bogdanov> Prijavi · 00:36
<bogdanov> a bos :D:D
<bogdanov> pac k nalozim eno mapo prek winscpja gor
<bogdanov> kako jo nrdim
<bogdanov> tar.gz
<bogdanov> :D:D
<bogdanov> :))))))))))))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqRL-XQUayw
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Ана Николић - Џукело Спот / Ana Nikolic Dzukelo Spot
<upd> bogdanov:
<upd> as ze bil to kdaj
<upd> sensation white
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..bogdanov sam na cefurke hodi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> as ti bil
<bogdanov> na alians areni
<bogdanov> nemacka
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> aja in bilo noro
<CrazyLemon> ne..mislu pa sm it v budimpesto :)
<upd> ?
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> sam
<upd> no gremo letos hehe
<upd> aja
<bogdanov> fora je bla
<bogdanov> k smo se zgubil
<bogdanov> :SSSSS
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> usi u belm
<bogdanov> pol pa najd
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :D
<upd> haha
<upd> jah itaq
<upd> :)
<upd> a ce nisi v belem
<upd> ne mores notr
<bogdanov> ne
<upd> sploh
<upd> ?
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> hehe
<upd> :>
<upd> cool
<CrazyLemon> zato pa je sensation WHITE :D
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> pravjo
<bogdanov> da bo
<bogdanov> letos
<bogdanov> najvecji
<bogdanov> partiy
<bogdanov> sensation vajta
<bogdanov> u beogradu
<bogdanov> tko daaaaa
<bogdanov> bo treba premislt
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> kdaj pa bo
<bogdanov> http://www.sensation.com/serbia/en/news/index/446/belgrade-welcomes-sensation
<Seniorita> Belgrade welcomes Sensation | Sensation | Serbia | News
<upd> ohoh lepa
<upd> to grem pa tud jest
<upd> :>
<bogdanov> http://www.eventim.si/si/vstopnice/sensation-white-beograd-beogradska-arena-88632/event.html
<Seniorita> SENSATION WHITE, Beograd, Beogradska Arena ~ Kupi vstopnice
<bogdanov> video
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> haha
<upd> 71€
<upd> jah sej
<CrazyLemon> 60€ so
<bogdanov> mi smo dal 80eu
<CrazyLemon> sam to če se gre
<CrazyLemon> kupš mizo v VIP
<CrazyLemon> 1800€+
<CrazyLemon> in je
<CrazyLemon> :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-09
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon
<sasa84> a si kej zadeu? :P
<sajkec> pomoje je že na terminalu letališča :D
<sasa84> sj ne...mene bogo revo pa kle pustu gnit v SLO :P
<sajkec> :)
<sasa84> sajkec, nč se CrazyLemon ne oglas... ti povem, d je res skliznu
<sajkec> :==
<CrazyLemon> i wish
<CrazyLemon> :>
<BigW> A se lahko nardi ena anketa na temo, kdaj bi imeli relese party, ce sploh? Imejte v mislih, da je release ravno za praznike.
<sasa84> BigW, a damo na fb?
<BigW> ja
<BigW> pa na site tud
<sasa84> ok...pol bi blo najbolš na site...pa dam na fb sam link
<BigW> ja
<sasa84> ok, sm rekla CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> BigW torej ti bi se raje prilagajal ljudstvu kod da se ljudstvo tebi? :)     naredi se takrat ko predavatelji imajo čas
<CrazyLemon> in ne ko en jože iz krškega ima čas
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> jaz grem sam neki sprobat
<sasa84> lol, jože iz krškega :D
<sasa84> ala pa kšn tone...iz slov. bistrce :P
<BigW> gre za to, da so pocitnice, da je pipa zaprta in da folka predvsem ni doma ... :)
<CrazyLemon> BigW kake počitnice?
<BigW> prvomajske
<BigW> release party je 26, 27, 28
<BigW> tam nekje
<CrazyLemon> 27.4 je okupator..28.4? 29.4? misliš da bi takrat že šel na počitnice?
<CrazyLemon> +folk
 * sasa84 gre
<BigW> oz tko
<BigW> lahk bi eventuelno prej nardil
<BigW> sam pol ne mormo final CDjev talat
<BigW> :)
<CrazyLemon> release party pred releaseom je mal..weird :D
<BigW> ja LoCo dates za release party so med 21-28
<CrazyLemon> no meni osebno se zdi 28 najbolj primeren datum za RP
<CrazyLemon> če pa želiš anketo.. pa povej datume pa bom naredu...sam ne preveč pričakovat :)
<BigW> 28 je sobota ...
<BigW> to bi blo treba s pipo skoordinirat
<BigW> daj nared anketo: A bi prsu na release party 28?
<CrazyLemon> sej so bili že releasei ob sobotah
<BigW> kako se prevede 'debug messages'?
<CrazyLemon> razhroščevalna sporočila
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5470/
<CrazyLemon> a bo v redu?
<Grumpek> se se da izklopit ta tecn unity in vklopit klasicn gnome ?
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek emm ja..tako da uporabiš drug distro :))
<Grumpek> ok
<Grumpek> to me je zanimal :)
<CrazyLemon> emm..v 12.04 bo ta možnost tako da boš downloadal en paket pa boš mel tist meni
<CrazyLemon> za 11.10 ne vem če se da
<Grumpek> ne meni.... prav izklopit... nocem unitya videt alpa kaj podobnega :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<Pepelka> [How to] Make Ubuntu 11.10 Look and Feel Like GNOME 2
<Grumpek> gnome 2 bi bil se najbols
<CrazyLemon> očitno je ta paket gnome-session-fallback
<CrazyLemon> BigW https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5470/     kul?
<BigW> ok
<BigW> ugh kaj pa so credentials?
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<BigW> hvala
<CrazyLemon> np
<Grumpek> mah prevec dela, da se znebis unitya
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek kaj pa te moti z unityjem razn to da je v ubuntuju? :)
<Grumpek> to, da ubije vso produktivnost :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa misliš da ubije?    men se zdi da brskanje po menijih ubije bl kot to da vpišeš kaj iščeš
<Grumpek> mogoce zate... sam jaz ne brskam po menijih
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/DSxy2.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-10
<sasa84> ah ja..
<CrazyLemon> Turkish fake apple iphone 4s, it cost only 500 euro... (bought in Turkey)
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> fake iphone..only 500€
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63u6b-eHYzU
<Pepelka> ATTENTION Turkish fake iPhone 4s 32GB low battery / UWAGA turecka podrobka iPhone 4s      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/Ec2Ua.png
<kubanc> kaksne miske kej priporocate?
<Aseq> zobne
<CrazyLemon> take na dveh nogah..s fajn ritko pa joskami
<Aseq> prinasajo darila
<zdobersek> stran od balkank
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont you go there!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: brb!
<kubanc> to ze mam
<CrazyLemon> pics or its a lie
<kubanc> rabm jo za racunalnsike zadeve...
<kubanc> no pics, and it's not a lie
<zdobersek> azijke pol
<CrazyLemon> i knew it..its a lie
<CrazyLemon> kubanc vse kar je cheap se prej ali slej pokvari..je pa cheap :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da odvisno za kaj rabiš
<CrazyLemon> za srfanje? najbl cheap je ok :D
<kubanc> tabm za photoshop, illustrator, programiranje, delo v Ubuntu-ju ter Windos OS
<kubanc> ma problem je v tem da me vcasih kr kontkretno zapestje boli...
<sajkec> blond 90/60/90
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ker nimaš zapestja na mizi med delom
<zdobersek> miska kot miska ...
<CrazyLemon> roka mora bit do komolca na mizi
<CrazyLemon> pa ne bo bolelo
<kubanc> ma sej je...
<sajkec> spremeni si obcutljivost ce te zapestje boli
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa sindrom karpalnega kanala ftw :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kot rečeno, to je ponavadi bolj problem drže kot miške.
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> drze cesa? :>
<kubanc> ma se mi zdi daje je bolj problem v tem ker je miska majhna jst mam pa velko roko...
<sajkec> ka pa mas zaeno?
<kubanc> sajkec, ma to so miske za 5/10 € k se jih dobi ko se kupi racunalnik
<kubanc> to mam predvsem na sihtu
<kubanc> sej doma pa tud ni nc bols...
<sajkec> jest mam tu velko dlan, pa se mi zdi da ce primem kksno malo (ala za laptope), da sam prsti delajo vec al manj
<kubanc> sajkec, kaksno misko mas?
<sajkec> jest že ene 10 let ustrajam na M$ explorer 3
<sajkec> noče in noče crknt
<sajkec> pa ful lepo paše v mojo roko
<kubanc> jst sm o tejle razmisljal http://www.consumersearch.com/computer-mice/logitech-performance-mouse-mx
<Pepelka> Logitech Performance Mouse MX Review
<sajkec> sej druzga normalnega pomoje ne boš dobil kot takole
<CrazyLemon> če nima repa pol ni vredna niti 0.05€!
<sajkec> razne Razer so preveč čudne oblike :)
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, :P
<sajkec> pr moji je tam ko naj bi bla guma že čisto pobrano do plastike
<sajkec> :)
<sajkec> čakam ubuntu mouse 2.0
<sajkec> :P
<LorD_DDooM> Roccat je AFAIK edina firma, ki podpira high end (gaming) miške na Linuxu.
<kubanc> miske ne potrebujem za igranje igric
<CrazyLemon> high end gaming..pa linux? i think not! :D
<sajkec> LorD_DDooM: kaj misliš s tem da podpira?
<kubanc> predvsem zato da se dobro prilaga roki, ter da je kakovosnta...
<sajkec> moja je tudi gaming miška, pa verjetno razni boomslangi in pdoobno tudi deluje
<LorD_DDooM> Da si lahko skompajlaš gonilnik pa program za nastavitve.
<CrazyLemon> kubanc če boš svojo miško narobe prijel..te bo še vedno zapestje bolelo..pa miška ti bo zbežala :))
<sajkec> kubanc: pejt v BigBang pa prim v roke kar majo na polic pa boš prec vidu
<LorD_DDooM> Samo tule je linkal miš za 75$, kar je IMO že tam high en razred
<LorD_DDooM> end*
<kubanc> mogoce je tudi problem da jst veliko misko z zapestjem premikam
<sajkec> pojdi na tečaj rokovanja z miško
<sajkec> :D
<sajkec> že kdo sprobal linux tycoon?
<zdobersek> ayo
<zdobersek> i'm tired of using technology
<sajkec> najames nekoga da jo uporablja namesto tebe
<zdobersek> and I shall do this via Internet!
<zdobersek> mater mam hudo ime v Unicodeu!
<zdobersek> u"\u017dan Dober\u0161ek"
<CrazyLemon> dan dober ek
<kubanc> sudo shutdown -h now....
<kubanc> L.P.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si se bolj zjeban
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true that
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: philosophize!
<zdobersek> biti ziv -> ziveti
<zdobersek> biti mrtev -> ???
<CrazyLemon> ne ziveti!
<sajkec> trohneti
<CrazyLemon> touché
<zdobersek> meeh
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sbQfeMwubg&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Jimmy Carr - Kids VS Global Warming (Russell Peters Best Night Ever)      - YouTube
<sajkec> CrazyLemon: zakaj bo 28.4 release party?
<sajkec> takrat bo folk na morju :D
<CrazyLemon> sajkec aprila? na morju? just brain dead ppl!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> seveda bomo na morju!
<Grega> u krejzii
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne na slovenskem!
<CrazyLemon> we dont want you here!
<sajkec> sej nomo pršli !
<Grega> pfff, se poscali se ne bi v "tvoje" morje!
<CrazyLemon> good!
<Grega> HRVASKA je moja dezela.. ves kak je tam lepo.. kot bahami
<Grega> ne! lepse!
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. 1.) pijan si 2.) plačan si za to da govoriš to + pijan si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> kaj te ti ves, ko mamile jes
<jinzo> lej ti njega
<jinzo> baba čist zapregla
<Grega> ha?
<jinzo> kak Å¡o prvi kolokvij? :D
<Grega> ne bodi smesen
<sajkec> kdo pa Å¡e hod na kolokvije
<sajkec> :D
<zdobersek1> true dat.
<zdobersek1> sam mecenom se moram objasnit, zakaj tako, pa bom spet srecen.
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBjVTMUQY0
<Pepelka> Spooning By Bitbucket      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> fork it
<nafisa> Ahoj, chaterji
<nafisa> Kdo bigwhile-a vidu?
<nafisa> Haj, sasa84
<sasa84> oo nafisa :)
<nafisa> Men pa nekej komp nagaja
<nafisa> SUmim micken na rame
<nafisa> Kaj ves, kaj pomeni ikonca s puscico levo dol, desno pa gor?
<nafisa> Probavam iz usb-ja ubuntu poganjat ... pa ga kao pocas nalaga .. nalozi ga pa sploh neki ne
<nafisa> Uuu, premik ... unity je nalozil iz usb
<sasa84> nafisa, lohk d je kej download/upload
<nafisa> NA novo dajem gor ubuntu ...
<nafisa> Ne vem, kaj je blo krivo za tole
<nafisa> SPloh ne morem nic s sistemom
<nafisa> Pa mislim, da mi je kernel error ven fuknlo prejle
<nafisa> Root file system to define?
<nafisa> Aaa ... ok ... let me see
<nafisa> LorD_DDooM, oj
<nafisa> Porajtala ... nmj
<LorD_DDooM> o, nafiksana
<nafisa> NAfiksana ... hahaha
<nafisa> Grub install ...
<nafisa> Uuu, installing system
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj ti crasha?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, včasih se kej pokaže :)
<sasa84> nč kej hudga...pač obvestilce pa gremo dalje ;)
<CrazyLemon> in saša..to da daš naslov 'Kubuntu gre v druge roke' samo zavajaš folk.. like i said...KEEP IT SIMPLE! :)
<CrazyLemon> kubuntu bo ostal v istih rokah..samo drug jih bo financiral :)
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> veš kaj...če ti je nekdo drug mecen, pol je jasn kje si :P
<CrazyLemon> ne izgovarjaj se :D
<dhbiker> lol
<sasa84> dj no...sj je jasn
<sasa84> če nekdo drug plačuje bla bla bla...pol je jasn po kakšnih notah boš plesu
<sasa84> oj dhbiker :)
<dhbiker> lp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej želiš reč da kubuntu ni več del Ubuntu "družine" in gre po svoji poti?
<sasa84> uradno je Å¡e...
<sasa84> na papirju
<sasa84> nafisa, kaj inštaliraš? 11.10?
<sasa84> nafka! :D
<sasa84> a si padla? :P
<nafisa> Mah ... ne vem, kam so vrgli utp kabl
<nafisa> In sedaj imam sistem na kompu ...
<nafisa> Deluje
<nafisa> Neta pa ostalega pa ne
<nafisa> Grem gledat, ce mam kake videe na zunanjem disku
<nafisa> Kodekov tut ni gor :(
<nafisa> Ok ... nic ... grem pa spat
<nafisa> Lepo se mejte
<nafisa> sasa84 :*
<CrazyLemon> kodeki...wats dat
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-11
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1419-1: Puppet vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1419-1/
<uni4dfx> Iptraf je zakon program
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1420-1: NVIDIA graphics drivers vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1420-1/
<CrazyLemon> G+ ima novo obleko! čist nova je! :D
<LorD_DDooM> Hangout extra je pa še bolj bugast kot je bil včasih :P
<LorD_DDooM> Pa tak full čudno zgleda, ko imaš Unity launcher, zraven pa ta nov g+ launcher :P
<CrazyLemon> že res..ampak zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> dosti lepši design kot kak FB
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> kok je Å¡ou kolokvij?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no ja! ne bo ravno 100% :D
<sasa84> bo pa 98 ;)
<sasa84_> nč, šibam spat ;)
<sasa84_> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84_> nočka
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> a flash hardware decoding Å¡e vedno ne dela linuxu?
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-12
<CrazyLemon> V zadnjih šestih letih so v Združenih državah Amerike in v Kanadi opažali močno povečano umrljivost netopirjev. Umirali so zaradi t. i. sindroma belih nosov.
<CrazyLemon> zdej so Å¡e netopirji ratal odvisniki od kokaina :(
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5SDv1l9DCo
<Pepelka> The big bang theory 3x04 Raj working with Sheldon      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ... ? :D
<sasa84> ja ne vem...a nimaš ti rad BBT? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mam..ampak a meniš da tega nisem gledal? :)
<sasa84> tega nisem rekla...sem pa jaz prvič :P
<CrazyLemon> torej...samo iskala si mojo pozornost? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja :(
<sasa84> hotla sem se s tabo mal pogovarjat... :(
<sasa84> vidm d se nočš, šmrk
<sasa84> kje pa je miha...že dolg ga ni blo gor
<CrazyLemon> FUDGE!
<CrazyLemon> psych-a ne bo do jeseni!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je lepš če je besedilo glave na zunanji strani al na notranji?
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon me ne Å¡ljivi 5 posto :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 depends
<CrazyLemon> http://image.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Apr2012/60915367.jpg
<CrazyLemon> od zdaj naprej pijem samo hello kitty
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dadashiartgallery.com/Images/Art%20works/Miss%20Murray-by%20sir%20thomas.jpg       sasa84
<CrazyLemon> to je slika k jo imam doma...sam moja je nažalost črno bela :)
<Bilko> waaaw :)
<sasa84> Bilko, LOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, aha... in?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj in?
<sasa84> lepo d maš črno belo sliko :D
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<sasa84_> hm... a mam jst 2 irca?
<sasa84> jp :P
<Hekos> prosim za malo pomoči pri WordPress, beta 2 je že zuni
<Hekos> al pa vsaj, obstaja kak projekt, kater bi mev prevedena imena mest in držav
<Hekos> če obstaja ?
<uni4dfx> Hekos: Wikipedia --> List of Countries --> copy & paste? :D
<Hekos> rabu bi angleško ime -> slovensko ime
<Hekos> sploh pa bi Å¡e rabu mesta
<uni4dfx> Hekos to je vse na wikipediji če mal poiščeš
<Hekos> trenutno mam preveč dela z osnovo, sam sprašujem če že ma ker projekt to rešeno
<Hekos> 500 imen je ...
<CrazyLemon> Hekos skopiraj sm link
<CrazyLemon> se bom mogoče lotu teh imen zvečer
<Hekos> če najdeš enostaven način za masovno imenovanje pol ja
<Hekos> drugač rabi osnova več pozornosti
<Hekos> http://translate.wordpress.org/projects/wp/dev/sl/default
<Pepelka> Translations < Slovenian < Development (future 3.4) < GlotPress
<Hekos> http://translate.wordpress.org/projects/wp/dev/admin/sl/default
<Pepelka> Translations < Slovenian < Administration < GlotPress
<Hekos> http://translate.wordpress.org/projects/wp/dev/admin/network/sl/default
<Pepelka> Translations < Slovenian < Network Admin < GlotPress
<Hekos> države maš pa tle: http://svn.automattic.com/wordpress-i18n/pot/trunk/wordpress-continents-cities.pot
<CrazyLemon> .pot..no tnx
<Hekos> http://translate.wordpress.org/projects/wp/dev/cc/sl/default še GUI že hoč
<Pepelka> Translations < Slovenian < Continents & Cities < GlotPress
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma man
<CrazyLemon> fan2:             0 RPM
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +25.5°C
<CrazyLemon> APU power :>
<CrazyLemon> Hekos 95% imen mest/držav se ne prevaja...tko da se mi zdi mal neumno prevajat tistih 5% :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1421-1: Linux kernel (Maverick backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1421-1/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kolko si pisal?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mnogo brate..mnogo! :)))
<alyosha> kaj ti si uni 65? al kaj
<CrazyLemon> tko mnogo da bi rabu dva para rok da preštejem točke :D
<alyosha> peder
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> aja pol si uni 20
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jp.. ti? če si več se obesim..majkemi :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dobro 100% več ko jz:D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> 10 sem mel jz
<alyosha> glede na to da nisem do kolokvija vedu sploh kaj pišemo
<alyosha> je to super rezultat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> super :D zgleda si dobu točke za tiste bele kroglice in raznobarven izbor :D
<alyosha> pomoje ja:D
<alyosha> drugo ni melo bit kaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ju3 greš sam:)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha vem to
<CrazyLemon> že 7min
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> zakaj 7 minut?:D
<CrazyLemon> takrat si joinal :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ja ma vidiš
<alyosha> si se uštel
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nisem joinal zato da ti to povem ampak ker mi je dolgčas
<alyosha> in u Å¡olo ne grem ker se mi ne da ampak ker ne moram
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> tip se je 2x uštel
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne glumi dej :D
<alyosha> res res...enkrat za spremembo ne glumim da ne moram:D
<alyosha> tipi so me strpali u bolnico
<alyosha> bom tu do pondeljka
<alyosha> hvala bogu za mobilni internet.D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha loool
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a to un tvoj "pregled" kjer bodo ugotovili da ti nič ne manjka?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> tak oje
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tipi so me kliclai cez 2h ko sem dal kri naj takoj pridem po napotnico za urgentno v bolnico:DD
<CrazyLemon> kaj tolko so zamašene žile? :D
<alyosha> baje da ze dolgo ni blo koga z tako slabimi izvidi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma drugo je kr solidno
<alyosha> kri je slaba
<alyosha> hemoglobin mam pol manj kot je najnizja meja
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo hemoglobin.. jebeš to
<CrazyLemon> glavno da je kri rdeča
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> zdj so mi dali transfuzijo krvi:DD od nekega John Doe-a
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> wlda
<alyosha> reku sem jz njim da sem jz ko riba zdrav
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> usak ki me je prasaw kao kako se počutim in uno jim rečem pa ql sem mega m ije
<alyosha> in me gleda
<alyosha> ne ne...nemoras bit ql:D
<alyosha> čudno je da sploh stojiš na nogah
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ne bi te js dal v bolnico
<CrazyLemon> samo naš denar zapravljaš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> sej vem
<alyosha> reku sem jz..zdj bojo 20k porabli da ugotovijo
<alyosha> to kar sem jim jz takoj povedal
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> matr ti bo dougčas v bolnici :D
<alyosha> uglavnem upam da me spustijo domov u pondeljek ker se mi res ne da bit tu
<alyosha> ma imam laptop in mobilni internet neomejen:D
<alyosha> tko da ne bo hudega
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ma..nimaš siol tvja
<alyosha> pizda tu majo nek wlan
<CrazyLemon> do katerega lahko js dostopam prek interneta
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> kao informatika
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in stari je neprotected in ko joinas
<alyosha> ni nic od njega
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> sploh ne jebe..ne moras niti pingat nic niti nic
<CrazyLemon> pa normalno
<alyosha> kaj je normalno
<CrazyLemon> če je čistilka izklopla utp kabel
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda tu u zidu je utp utičnica
<alyosha> samo pomoje ni povezano na internet ne
<alyosha> je za localno mre
<alyosha> žo tu
<alyosha> jebemjih
<CrazyLemon> probaj
<alyosha> da jim zjebem mrežo me bojo ubili tu
<alyosha> mi bojo dali strup kašen u zdravila
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> you wish :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> pizda nic za gledat nimam jebemtish
<alyosha> da vidimo kolko pobira prek tega jajca:D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wazzzaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> nimaš? GLEJ T-2! :)))))
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl5kwJ7eJSo
<Pepelka> Key & Peele: A December to Remember      - YouTube
<alyosha> CrazyLemon peeder:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha če ne bi mel tako osebno geslo..bi ti celo posodu..tko pa nema ništa...glej v zrak :D
<alyosha> ma mam prešvoh linijo za kaj gledat
<alyosha> niti 3g ne lovi tu
<CrazyLemon> saks
<zdobersek> ofon.
<zdobersek> mkay?
<alyosha> opa 10-15kb/s  to je to!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat?
<alyosha> 12h za  350mb lol:D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si impressed glede APUja? :>
<alyosha> dej dej grem jz spat bolše bo.D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pojdi ja
<alyosha> c'ya
<CrazyLemon> ker itak te bodo ob 5ih zbudili
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> sej
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what APU?
<alyosha> ajd
 * alyosha off
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma man
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> fan2:             0 RPM
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +25.5°C
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> APU power :>
<CrazyLemon> ajde alyosha
<zdobersek> mene bi rajsi skrbel, zakaj mi senzorji ne delajo praviln
<CrazyLemon> fan2:           288 RPM
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +30.5°C
<CrazyLemon> delajo..brez skrbi :D
<zdobersek> I NO BELIEVE
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1422-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1422-1/
<CrazyLemon> you just jealous much
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<CrazyLemon> Warning: Extra %s placeholder in translation.
<CrazyLemon> izbrišem %s
<CrazyLemon> in zateži
<CrazyLemon> Warning: Missing %s placeholder in translation.
<CrazyLemon> stupid wordpress
<uni4dfx> a mamo mi sploh kak dober film
<uni4dfx> ne vidm na imdb nobenga k bi mel oceno nad 7.5
<Aseq> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1443344/
<Pepelka> Dar Fur: War for Water (2008) - IMDb
<uni4dfx> Aseq close enough
<uni4dfx> heh, zgleda delamo dobre dokumentarce http://www.imdb.com/search/title?languages=sl|1&sort=user_rating
<Pepelka> IMDb: Highest Rated Slovenian-Language Titles
<Aseq> ne
<Aseq> Ratings: 9.4/10 from 5 users
<Aseq> samo malo ljudi jih oceni
<Aseq> za na Top 250 pridet rabis 3k glasov
<uni4dfx> sam morš priznat da vsi dobri slovenski filmi so bli narjeni pred letom 1991
<Aseq> zal ne morem
<Aseq> res da so mi tastari precej vsec
<uni4dfx> kter je pa pol zdej vredu?
<Aseq> ampak nisem se gledal recim Petelinjega zajtrka
<Aseq> (katerega zelo hvalijo)
<uni4dfx> Petelinji zajtrk ma 7.3 na IMDb
<uni4dfx> res da ga še nism vidu ampak mal sm skeptičen
<Aseq> TIstega lepega dne in Ne joci, Peter imata 6.9
<Aseq> ceprav te ocene... mja
<uni4dfx> true, premal folka je ocenil
<uni4dfx> kaj pa kšna slovenska komedija?
<uni4dfx> "Tu pa tam" sm gledu pa ne vem čist kaj bi reku... lih narežu se nism
<sasa84-> Aseq, petelinji zajtrk mi ni bil tko slab...
<sasa84-> sam zdj ne vem kakšne filme maš rad a ne :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-13
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1423-1: Samba vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1423-1/
<miha> dan
<miha> kdo zna kej joomle? :)
<zdobersek> jooml
<zdobersek> a
<zdobersek> because open source matters
<zdobersek> dans vidu
 * zdobersek is off
<zdobersek> (resno)
<miha> hehe
<Aseq> miha, z veseljem bi ti pomagal ce bi znal, ampak znamo samo slovensko in malo anglescine
<zdobersek> ampak!
<zdobersek> ker je open source, to pomeni, da nisi dalec od tega, da bi jo sam 'znal'
<zdobersek> in ne, jst je ne znam
<zdobersek> grem zdej, vidim, da sem sab seb nevaren
<zdobersek> TMC
<zdobersek> too much coffee
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa moraš znat pri joomli... klik this add that addon..get owned by script kiddie remove joomla install safer option :D
<miha> ma morm postavt eno stran z joomlo (ni moja ideja).. torej rabim nek modul oz box, ki ma lep html urejavalnik :D
<miha> pa probavam testno kaj rata
<CrazyLemon> čak
<CrazyLemon> a nima joomla že builtin
<CrazyLemon> html urejevalnik
<miha> ma, za članke
<miha> ampak pol so neki moduli, ki so posebej okvirji, npr bannerji
<miha> in dva 'html modula' lepo vstavita tm tekst
<miha> sam nobenga editorja ne uporablata
<miha> aja
<miha> gledam en tutorial :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl80jebIq6Y
<Pepelka> Ultimate Can Crusher - The Spangler Effect Season 01 Episode 05      - YouTube
<miha> ok neki potuhtu, to bo vreu
<miha> še mal probam lokalno..pol pa še da hosting naštudiram :D
<miha> o nafisa
<nafisa> oj, miha :*
<miha> :*
<CrazyMelon> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<miha> !g pong
<Pepelka> Pong - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pong
<zdobersek> ohja.
<nafisa> oj, zdobersek
<zdobersek> pozdrav, nafisa
<zdobersek> ravnokar letim tja, v nase konce
<zdobersek> na rifnik po fotra
<nafisa> da pozdravim mal ...
<nafisa> o, lepo
<nafisa> pozdravi mi Å¡entjur :)
<zdobersek> bom, sipo dol, pa se dru.
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> lepo potuj
<yang2> A bo sou kdo na strajk
<zdobersek> ce si zaposlen v javnem sektorju in se je tvoja stroka odlocla za strajk, potem gres
<zdobersek> ni to tko kokr npr. anti-acta strajk
<zdobersek> cetud bojo najbrz zizlbuzli iz 15o spet kej aktivni
<yang2> ja na strajk gre lahko vsak
<yang2> pac gres dajat podporo
<yang2> ampak ja mas prav, gre se za strajk javnih usluizbencev
<miha> dobro je, da ni plačan. ne bo dolgo traju.
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012041305772875
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Zaradi nenasitne ljubimke poklical policijo
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> so jo policaji nasitili?
<zdobersek> IYKWIM
<CrazyLemon> http://design.canonical.com/2012/04/status-menus/
<Pepelka> System status menu refinements in Ubuntu 12.10 &laquo;  Canonical Design
<zdobersek> 'What goes up must come down, and I'd like to see you help me with that,' said Luke to princess Leia while pointing at his erection.
<zdobersek> Porn that would sell.
<CrazyLemon> sell it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahk si samo Leia.
<zdobersek> alyosha_sql pa Luke
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ni alyosha_sql D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> what what?
<zdobersek> alyosha_sql: bi rad vidu, da je CrazyLemon oblecen v princess Leio?
<alyosha_sql> ammm ne
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kdo te fejka
<alyosha_sql> kdo bi to rad vidu?:D
<zdobersek> alyosha_sql: svet.
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon tipi so me spustili domov:D so ugotovili kje je vzrok mojih tezav:D
<alyosha_sql> zdobersek ma ne želi si tega ne:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql junk food? :>
<alyosha_sql> more or less:D
<alyosha_sql> zelodec mam zjeban momački
<CrazyLemon> in kaj naj bi to pomenlo alyosha_sql ? a hočeš reč da ne bi bil lep če bi bil oblečen kot leia??????????
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha_sql> polno ran na zelodcu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql no shit :)
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon NEBI bil:D
<alyosha_sql> ahh ja.D
<alyosha_sql> zdj sem najebal
<alyosha_sql> bom mogu jest samo kuhano
<alyosha_sql> in neka sranja
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql tko je če pretiravaš :)
<alyosha_sql> u sredo ko grem u LJ nema mac-a :(
<CrazyLemon> torej v sredo sem spet sam :D
<alyosha_sql> u sredo ne bo pouka
<alyosha_sql> ker je Å¡trajk
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda bo
<CrazyLemon> vrenčur ne štrajka :D
<alyosha_sql> ma tu na primorski univerzi nimajo
<alyosha_sql> hehe
<alyosha_sql> pomoje pa ne bo pouka
<CrazyLemon> bo bo
<CrazyLemon> treba kolokvije prečekirat in najt še kako točko :D
<alyosha_sql> sj bojo poslali obvestilo ma pomoje ne
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> tolaži se ja
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma bo še 5 točk..boš vidu
<CrazyLemon> ker vem da mi neki ni prav Å¡tel
<zdobersek> kolokviji so ..
<zdobersek> bleh.
<zdobersek> za pussije.
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql aja..nisem ti povedal..veš kako hudo pleskavico sem si danes speku....ufff iz mercatorja... huda do jaja :))))
<alyosha_sql> ne mi z takimi res
<alyosha_sql> huda pleskavica iz mercatorja
<alyosha_sql> ko una z čevapi mona
<alyosha_sql> kao hudi neki
<alyosha_sql> a neki navadni obični slovenski čevapi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql sej so hudi..samo ker ti nisi prave kupu :D
<alyosha_sql> sj sem pol
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh me ne preseneča da ti niso kao bli dobri..če si cel zjeban :DD
<alyosha_sql> prvič nisem ne:D
<alyosha_sql> dej dej
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> od brbončic do želodca ..u qrcu :D
<alyosha_sql> stari veš kako je dobro
<alyosha_sql> na gastroskopiji
<alyosha_sql> ko ti utura uno cev u želodec
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql je ne..si ga dal v usta
<alyosha_sql> do jaja
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha_sql> sem JO
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> stari veš kko vija je
<alyosha_sql> uno bruha se ti nonstop
<alyosha_sql> daviš se napow
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql če si pussy pa nemoreš pretrpet ene boge cevke
<alyosha_sql> najbolše od usega je da so mi napovedali že da bom mel čez neki časa kontrolno še:D
<alyosha_sql> ma bi te rad vidu ja
<alyosha_sql> mona
<alyosha_sql> da ki neka cevka
<alyosha_sql> ona meni kao uu to malo cevčico ti bomo uturli po grlu dol
<alyosha_sql> a stari cec debela ko mezinec
<alyosha_sql> plastična
<alyosha_sql> use to na živo
<alyosha_sql> malo ti neki grlo našprica ma ni kruha od unea
<alyosha_sql> čutiš use
<alyosha_sql> jebemjih
<alyosha_sql> še reku sem ji naj ona našprica to dobro
<alyosha_sql> naj se ne Å¡para
<alyosha_sql> ma ni pomagalo
<alyosha_sql> smrdljivka
<alyosha_sql> dej dej grem jz počivat ker jest itak ne smem:(
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj ne smeš..par čevapov pa lahko dej
<CrazyLemon> for old times sake
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> zna kdo rect crko M brez da bi staknu skup ustnice?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek znaš ti napisat že enkrat tist dodatek k pluginu brez da bi staknu ustnice skup? :)
<zdobersek> impossibru!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql še tle al spiš
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu nov design FB pa G+ strani?
<CrazyLemon> razmišljam da bi lahk zamenjali ozadje na strani..da je neki v tem smislu :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na FB je zdej Timeline?
<zdobersek> al je ze kej novga?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp..sam ne gledat FB..ker tko obupno poslabšajo sliko da kr glava boli
<zdobersek> whatevah, nisem na FB
<zdobersek> (ker sem kul ofc.)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi če nisi na FB lahk vidiš stran..smartass
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link me.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fb.me/ubuntuslovenija
<CrazyLemon> see what i did ? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: da naus http:// spredi dal.
<zdobersek> bo crna luknja ratala.
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/102988126414371172909/posts
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija - Google+
<zdobersek> whatevah, jst grem spat!
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<zdobersek> pfft! lahko noc.
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-14
<LorD_DDooM> Unity 5.10  <3
<smotko> Kaj pa je novega v Unity 5.10?
<smotko> Jest sem prebral, da so vecinoma samo bug fixi...
<LorD_DDooM> Saj že to je dovolj
<Zx432> Meni Å¡tekata Flash in HTMl5
<Zx432> A je možno da je težava v Nvidia gonilnikih?
<lynxlynxlynx> je
<LorD_DDooM> Možno da je problme v vertical synchronisation
<Zx432> Sedaj imam verzijo 280.13
<uni4dfx> Na pa je Å¡u uptime :(
<Sky[x]> kok pa si mel ?
<uni4dfx> 417 dni
<CrazyLemon> Release:	12.04
<CrazyLemon> hell's to da yeah :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale tam kjer je ikonca osebe v gwibberju.. "Uporabniki" al karkoli je.. kaj naj bi tisto pokazalo? tiste ki ti sledijo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si osamljen? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako si vedu? :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: javna tajna
<zdobersek> sasa okol razlaga
<CrazyLemon> biatch
<Sajkec37-en> ker video player predvaja .swf?
<Sajkec37-en> vlc zna?
<CrazyLemon> flash player predvaja swf!
<sajkec> :)
<CrazyLemon> true story :)
<uni4dfx> Domenar.net: worst registrar ever
<uni4dfx> €11.90 EUR za to da ti po 3 mescih ne dela več domena, popravt pa ne znajo
<gandalfar> lol
<gandalfar> a DNS-je?
<uni4dfx> ja nevem kaj delajo
<uni4dfx> problem je ker sploh nimajo nobenga control panela
<gandalfar> ce mas porlbem z DNS-ji
<uni4dfx> ampak jim morš po mailu povedat kaj nej nardijo
<gandalfar> poprav na drug DNS server
<gandalfar> a
<gandalfar> transfer away
<uni4dfx> ja, se bojim da ne bo tok simpl, glede na to kolk inkompetentni so
<zdobersek> whatnow?
<zdobersek> raspberry pi brez wifi cipa?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<zdobersek> d0h sem izgubil interes!
<gotmilk_> oj
<CrazyLemon> buhdej!
<gotmilk_> celo slovenski kanali na freenode :D
<gotmilk_> to!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej maš usb wifi
<gotmilk_> ka bo dobrega?
<CrazyLemon> gotmilk_ nuffin much. zdobersek neki tečnari glede wifija
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link? http://www.raspberrypi.org/quick-start-guide tle ni nic
<Pepelka> Quick start guide | Raspberry Pi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kak link bi rad?
<zdobersek> MIT EINEM PROOF
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa ne brat s-t.com no
<CrazyLemon> pišejo kako bo dražji model mel 256mb rama
<CrazyLemon> jao jao :)
<gotmilk_> hehe
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mene zanima wifi!
<zdobersek> mogoc kak bluetooth
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej maš USB GOR! gaddemit!
<zdobersek> GADDEMIT SE VEDNO
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> *** facepalm ***
<zdobersek> ffs zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> res ffs :)
<CrazyLemon> daš gor usb splitter pa maš wifi pa bt pa disk
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: orly
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne vem kako je pol z napajanjem
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..
<gotmilk_> se kdo ukvarja z bitcoin minanjem tuki?
 * CrazyLemon pokaže na uni4dfx 
<uni4dfx> :P
<gotmilk_> hehe
<uni4dfx> se ne splača več :P
<andrejz> ne splača gotmilk
<gotmilk_> itak da se :)
<gotmilk_> s pravo taktiko
<gotmilk_> drugaè sm del staffa na #ozcoin tko da vabljeni poèekirat :)
<uni4dfx> ne splača se
<uni4dfx> nima veze kakšno "taktiko" maš :D
<uni4dfx> razn če maš dostop do kakga superračunalnika na strojni fakulteti or something
<CrazyLemon> če je njegova taktika "gazillion of zombies and mining all day long and stealing bitcoins" pol se splača
<CrazyLemon> :D
<gotmilk_> http://coinobot.com
<Pepelka> Coinobot.com
<gotmilk_> se tud dela
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kak je pa power plug?
<zdobersek> microusb?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek umm ne ..men se zdi da je tak kot za laptop
<gotmilk_> lahk si pa svoj mini supercomputer nardiš s tem da veè folka sodeluje tko k ma seti
<CrazyLemon> enak naj bi bil tudi napajalnik
<gotmilk_> sam da dobijo neki za to
<gotmilk_> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem pa ziher
<zdobersek> botnet skup spravis, potem pa meljes po tujih racunalnikih :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/raspi_blue_white.png
<gotmilk_> ja sam more bit legalno :)
<zdobersek> zgleda microusb
<uni4dfx> zdobersek edin to bi Å¡lo ja
<uni4dfx> če je legalno se ne splača
<zdobersek> :>
<uni4dfx> če ti zaslužš 5 centov na dan
<uni4dfx> zato da ti grafo do konca nabija
<gotmilk_> ja odvisno od konfiguracije
<gotmilk_> vira elektrike
<uni4dfx> boš za štrom zapravu vsaj 10 centov na dan :D
<gotmilk_> stroškov nabave
<gotmilk_> ... :)
<gotmilk_> nemorš reèt da se ne splaèa èe misliš svojo kišto uporablat pa ne razišèeš cenejših vidikov
<gotmilk_> kjer kupiš rabljene grafiène al pa bitforce
<gotmilk_> ..
<gotmilk_> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true..microUSB je
<gotmilk_> http://www.butterflylabs.com/products/
<Pepelka> Products | Butterfly Labs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek celo 2 USB porta naj bi mel dražji model
<zdobersek> What’s the difference between Model A and Model B? Model A has 128Mb of RAM Model A has been redesigned to have 256Mb RAM, one USB port and no Ethernet (network connection). Model B has 256Mb RAM, 2 USB port and an Ethernet port
<zdobersek> What’s the difference between Model A and Model B? Model A has been redesigned to have 256Mb RAM, one USB port and no Ethernet (network connection). Model B has 256Mb RAM, 2 USB port and an Ethernet port
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> ja..lih berem
<zdobersek> tole bom jst tko po hisi raztresu ...
<CrazyLemon> a prej so govorili da bo mel dražji 512mb
<fragy> Helov. S programom mencoder pečem podnapise v film, vendar imam probleme s šumniki. Poskusil sem s parametri za charset, pisavo, ki ima šumnike, iconv nad datoteko s podnapisi, pa še vedno ni šumnikov. Kak nasvet? :D
<uni4dfx> gotmilk_ raj investiraš v delnice, se bol splača
<gotmilk_> heh :)
<lynxlynxlynx> fragy: jaz sem končal pri avidemux
<gotmilk_> kakor kdo itak :)
<gotmilk_> zame je bitcoin future
<uni4dfx> je blo pa fajn v časih ko si sam lahk 50BTC naredu z enim kompom :)
<gotmilk_> in se splaèa investirat vanj ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> z mencoder in ffmpef tud men ni ratal
<lynxlynxlynx> seveda predpostavljam, da so se ti vsi charseti ujemali ;)
<fragy> lynxlynxlynx, ok, bom probal z avidemux
<fragy> lynxlynxlynx, ja ja UTF-8 vse
<lynxlynxlynx> upam, da nimaš kakšnega čudnega formata
<uni4dfx> gotmilk_ mam v walletu še enih 5 BTC, just in case če bojo nekoč vredni miljarde ;D but i doubt it
<lynxlynxlynx> vse te video stvari se sesuvajo kot za stavo
<gotmilk_> konc leta se nagrada zmanjša
<gotmilk_> na 25
<gotmilk_> za blok tko da lahk prièajuješ 50% rast
<gotmilk_> pa že zj je vrednost  Apr14 18:45:28 mtgox             1.0156 @     4.94608    USD
<gotmilk_> tko da bo med poletjem spet zrasla
<uni4dfx> gotmilk_ difficulty bo Å¡u gor in se bo zglihal
<gotmilk_> zj èe gledamo da se je folk nauèu kej iz prejšnih failov
<gotmilk_> nebo Å¡ou gor
<gotmilk_> že zj je konkretno visok :)
<gotmilk_> pa itak nagrada je polovièna tko da bojo minerji bol k ne na istem
<uni4dfx> investirat v bitcoin, ja to so govoril vsi
<gotmilk_> ja lej so padci
<gotmilk_> pa vzponi
<uni4dfx> nekateri zgubil življenske prihranke
<uni4dfx> :D
<gotmilk_> fora je da se ti splaèa
<gotmilk_> èe vstrajaš
<uni4dfx> fora je da se ti ne
<uni4dfx> splačal se je samo če si bil dost zgodi not
<gotmilk_> èe boš nehu k pade mal
<gotmilk_> si itak naredu kurac :)
<gotmilk_> kr bo itak zrasl back kr je uzadi moèn community  market se širi
<gotmilk_> plus padci so v preteklosti bli zarad masovnih hackov
<gotmilk_> bol ali manj
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kr ne morem verjet svojim očem..nekoč zvest rudar..zdej pa tko.. :D
<gotmilk_> uni4dfx
<gotmilk_> <uni4dfx> splačal se je samo če si bil dost zgodi not
<gotmilk_> to si zj skopiru
<gotmilk_> kar piše vsepovsod :d
<gotmilk_> se ne strinjam
<uni4dfx> ne, to se je govoril že 1 leto nazaj :P
<gotmilk_> js sm zaèel lansko poletje
<gotmilk_> k je bla vrednost 15$
<gotmilk_> od takrat potegnu že kr dost :)
<uni4dfx> js sm začel ko je bla vrednost 0.15$ :D
<gotmilk_> nesmeš žvet v preteklosti
<gotmilk_> paè se prilagodiš
<gotmilk_> :)
<fragy> lynxlynxlynx, kje pa je za podnapise žgat v avidemux?
<gotmilk_> fora je da ne nardiš kar vse ovce k pride do manjšega padca nardiš paniko
<gotmilk_> ugasneš vse
<gotmilk_> pa prodaš coine
<gotmilk_> poèakaš mal :)
<gotmilk_> èe bi bi k je bitcoin padu na 2$
<gotmilk_> kupo 1000 dodatnih
<lynxlynxlynx> fragy: izbereš en drug format, potem pa dodaš filter
<gotmilk_> bi zle konkretno  zaslužo.. :)
<fragy> lynxlynxlynx, thx
<gotmilk_> itak je padu tud difficulty takrat in bi naminu dost veè kovancov k bi pršl do dviga cene bi spet mel profit
<gotmilk_> za nazaj..
<gotmilk_> dobra fora je Å¡e okpay.com
<gotmilk_> ma zj direktn deposit bitcoinov
<gotmilk_> na nihov mastercard
<gotmilk_> maš v roku 15ih minut bitocine pretvorjene v keš k ga lahk greš zapit
<gotmilk_> v gostilno
<gotmilk_> :)
<gotmilk_> je pa res da z u kurcu konfiguracijo neboš niè
<gotmilk_> in vsak nemore to :)
<fragy> lynxlynxlynx, uuu, še več niti uporablja. Kak fajn.
<lynxlynxlynx> mencoder tudi
<lynxlynxlynx> privzeto ma na 0 - autodetect, če se prav spomnim
<fragy> a, pri meni je samo eno uporabljal
<lynxlynxlynx> threads=<1-8> (MPEG-1/2 and H.264 only)
<lynxlynxlynx>                       number of threads to use for decoding (default: 1)
<lynxlynxlynx> maš prav
<lynxlynxlynx> aja ne, zgleda je odvisno od podencoderja
<fragy> lynxlynxlynx, kak nasvet kako bi dal napol transparentno ozadje pri podnapisih?
<lynxlynxlynx> fragy: hah
<lynxlynxlynx> ej to so pa taki kekci
<lynxlynxlynx> se da shekat, sem enkrat delal
<lynxlynxlynx> http://sorbusaria.wordpress.com/2011/11/24/story-of-ali-videofuuuu/
<Pepelka> story of * ali videofuuuu &laquo; nlsoav
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx a to je tvoj blog
<fragy> kul
<uni4dfx> a obstaja kak web mail client k bi lahko nadomestu mutt
<uni4dfx> sam en Å¡it je kokr googlam
<uni4dfx> najbolš zgleda RoundCube, sam nuca vmes še IMAP server
<gotmilk_> http://squirrelmail.org/?
<Pepelka> SquirrelMail - Webmail for Nuts!
<uni4dfx> gotmilk_ *bruh* :D
<gotmilk_> :D
<uni4dfx> tak gniu zgleda
<uni4dfx> k da bi ga stallman naredu
<uni4dfx> sej sm vidu da se dobi ene hude teme zanga ampak so plačljive lol
<gotmilk_> hehe mja je kr ugabn
<lynxlynxlynx> uni4dfx: ja, ampak skor nič ne napišem gor
<lynxlynxlynx> moram spet kako vest o gemrb
<lynxlynxlynx> spet par izdaj mimo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kej o oss gis-ih bi tud lahko
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-15
<DrFloyd> lp
<gotmilk_> jutro!
<Hekos> hvala CrazyLemon
<Hekos> Å¡e :)
<Hekos> kako bi prevedu "bulk" editing
<Hekos> pa "bulk" actions
<Hekos> skupinsko urejanje oz skupinske akcije ?
<Hekos> masovno urejanje oz masovne akcije ?
<Hekos> paketno urejanje oz paketne akcije ?
<miha> !t en sl bulk
<Pepelka> večina
<miha> !t en sl bulk edit
<Pepelka> množičnega urejanja
<Hekos> množične akcije ?
<miha> recimo?
<Hekos> good enough.
<CrazyLemon> ni akcij
<CrazyLemon> samo dejanja so
<Hekos> ja
<Hekos> se napiše nezaželeni al nezaželjeni
<Hekos> kot spam
<CrazyLemon> -j
<miha> !t en sl unwanted
<Pepelka> nezaželen
<Hekos> v nobenem sklonu ni j ?
<CrazyLemon> dont think so
<Hekos> heh, če napišeš na google večina folka piše j
<CrazyLemon> Hekos miha ti lahko tudi kaj prevede..ker očitno je v prevajalski formi
<CrazyLemon> Hekos sskj pravi da ne pozna besede "nezaželjeno" :D
<Hekos> pol že
<Hekos> miha, maš čas ? :D
<miha> čas?
<miha> !g neželeno
<Pepelka> Filter za neželeno e-pošto - Outlook - Office.com http://office.microsoft.com/sl-si/outlook/filter-za-nezeleno-e-posto-HP010355048.aspx
<CrazyLemon> miha mi je lih kar vzel besedo iz prstov
<CrazyLemon> thunderbird ma tudi "neželeno" pošto
<Hekos> jah, rabim besedo ki paše v vse sklone
<Hekos> mam tut spam comments, pa spam sites pa spam users
<Hekos> miha, WordPress prevajam, če maš čas kej pomagat
<miha> ne :) ampak sm vesel, da prevajaš
<CrazyLemon> liar :D
<Hekos> ok
<miha> CrazyLemon: a nisi ti prevajalc?
<Hekos> neželeno ni v SSKJ ?
<miha> Hekos: http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=ne%C5%BEelen&hs=1
<Hekos> ker mikrosoftovim prevodom ne zaupam :P
<Pepelka> Slovar slovenskega knji&#x017E;nega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<CrazyLemon>  nèželèn  tudi nèželjèn -êna -o prid. (ȅ-ȅ ȅ-é) knjiž. nezaželen: prišel je nepoklican in neželen / neželeni pojavi v gospodarstvu ♪
<CrazyLemon> miha definiraj prevajalc :D
<miha> član prevajalske ekipe :)
<CrazyLemon> to sem ja
<Hekos> okey
<Hekos> neželeni uporabnik, neželeno spletno mesto
<Hekos> neželen komentar
<Hekos> tolkrat sm že reku neželen da je pomen zgublo
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni več neželen? :>
<miha> hehe
<Hekos> thoughts ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/prva-posiljka-racunalnikov-raspberry-pi-odposlana/281143
<Pepelka> Prva pošiljka računalnikov Raspberry Pi odposlana :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> vse bolj všeč so mi @rtvslo.si :)
<CrazyLemon> Hekos men zveni kul :)
<Hekos> neželen ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<miha> CrazyLemon: android je crazy
<miha> če definiram neke 3.x stvari v manifestu, pa mam 2.2 api target, ne dela
<miha> če kompajlam mafinest z 3.2, ga zaprem, pa pol buildam za 2.2, pa dela
<miha> 2.2 ignorira, 3.x upošteva
<Hekos> upam da ne bom obžaloval >_<
<miha> !g navihanke mora bit moj
<Pepelka> Besedilo pesmi Mora biti moj - Navihanke http://besedila.es/navihanke-mora-biti-moj/
<miha> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: ful je bedno ker ni enga lepega načina da maš mal ločeno 2.x pa 3.x večino pa isto
<miha> sam dve opciji sta, kot library, kar je muka, al pa da uporabiš version control za skupne stvari :D
<miha> tak da sm vesel, da ta trik zaenkrat dela za manifest
<miha> sam ko se bo vse sesul na 5.x že vidim :D
<CrazyLemon> miha do 5.x boš že poročen pa dvakrat ločen :D
<miha> 5.x bo Å¡e letos
<Hekos> fuck no
<CrazyLemon> resno?
<miha> aha
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bodo Å¡li po chromeovi poti
<CrazyLemon> ker je annoying
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbl
<miha> http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/android-jelly-bean-what-we-expect-to-see-1036013
<Pepelka> Android Jelly Bean: What we expect to see | News | TechRadar
<Hekos> nej mi en sklanjuje "neželen" XD
<Hekos> dvojina pa množina
<miha> CrazyLemon: jst upam, da končno vsi normalni upgrejdajo vsaj na 4.x
<miha> ostali pa grejo na odpad
<miha> Hekos: ej res se mi ne da.... a nobene slovenistke ne poznaš?
 * miha programer
<Hekos> nobene ni na facebooku :((
<Hekos> "je zaščitil pred dvema neželenima komentarjema"
<Hekos> wtf am i doing
<miha> to je prav
<Hekos> "je zaščitil pred dvem nezaželenim komentarjem"
<miha> ne
<Hekos> This plural form is used for numbers like: 2, 102, 202
<miha> dvema komentarjema
<Hekos> je zaščitil pred 102 nezaželenim komentarjem
<miha> komentarji
<miha> 1 komentar 2 komentarja 3 komentarji, 4 komentarji, 5 ali več komentarjev..
<Hekos> 102 komentarja
<Hekos> 103 komentarji
<miha> hja
<miha> prekomplicirano zame
<Hekos> indeed
 * miha čist zadovoljn, da mu čudežno aplikacija dela hkrati na 2.x in na 4.x
<miha> še en brezvezn dialog da zrihtam dans, pa je čista zmaga
<sasa84> uu
<sasa84> miha, ;)
<sasa84> kje si pohaju ;)
<miha> o sasa84 :)
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<miha> sasa84: http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/slovenija/1042523676 kaj se to igrate?
<Pepelka> Spreobrnjeni gej Luca di Tolve bo predaval slovenskim otrokom | Dnevnik
<sasa84> loool
<sasa84> čak, bom pol prebrala..zdj se glih menm s kolegico
<sasa84> miha, o tem tipu sem nekje
<sasa84> že brala...kr neki :S
<Hekos> premagu je homoseksualnost in HIV ? car.
<sasa84> Hekos, LOOOOOOOL
<gotmilk_> top Å¡it
<gotmilk_> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://static.flabber.net/files/scale-of-the-universe-2.swf
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok lepa muska :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 slike glej slike!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, fuuuul hudo!!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej vem!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0QojdnF9EQ
<CrazyLemon> its aliveee :D
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi - It&#39;s Here!      - YouTube
<Hekos> uh oh, Å¡e kake dva tedna predn pride v slovenijo
<CrazyLemon> 2 tedna..optimist :D
<CrazyLemon> si ga naroču?
<Hekos> direkt iz VB, enga je francoski kolega iz doma zame naroču pa enga sm od slovenska distributerja naročo
<Hekos> now we wait.
<Hekos> nekak mam občutek da bo prej v francijo pršu pa pol po pošti sem kot pa direkt iz VB  :D
<miha> Hekos: http://www.izanglije.com/
<Pepelka> IzAnglije - Kupujte v angleških spletnih trgovinah. Mi vam kupljeno pripeljemo na dom.
<miha> tili so dokaj hitri
<Hekos> jah, čakalna vrsta za raspberry pie je od prejšnjega leta pa na en naslov lohk sam enga kupiš
<miha> aha
<miha> ne razumem, kaj ste tolk navdušeni nad tem
<miha> razn da je pocen, ni nič posebnga
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah čez cca leto pa pol
<CrazyLemon> boš lahk xbmc gor laufal :D
<miha> jst bi rajš npr uro z androidom :D
<miha> to bi blo zabavno programirat
<Hekos> trenutno je pa cenej kot kontrolne enote katere uporablamo v službi
<Hekos> če bo špilal, znižamo stroške za 4krat
<miha> Hekos: boste še čakal da vam dobavjo jih dost
<Hekos> jap, sam sej bo proizvodnja se dvignla
<Hekos> predn jih pogruntamo jih pa tk re rabimo dost
<Hekos> sploh če ne bo delal tk k treba
<CrazyLemon> http://slovenia.usembassy.gov/busop.html
<Pepelka> Contracting & Other Opportunities &#124; Embassy of the United States Ljubljana, Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> če kdo rabi top secret USA files
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> :)))
<l0wkey> old one ..
<l0wkey> :)
<CrazyLemon> old one? v torek je dražba...kako je lahko old :)
<Hekos> Å¡e 150 postavk za prevest
<Hekos> >_<
<lynxlynxlynx> kam se ti mudi? dej jutri
<lynxlynxlynx> se zna tud na kvaliteti prevoda poznat ;)
<Hekos> maš prov
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57414294-71/was-beer-the-secret-to-facebooks-success/
<Pepelka> Was beer the secret to Facebook's success? | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/102988126414371172909/posts/B6bTKG8sJS8
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija - Google+ - Ubuntu Slovenija sprašuje: Katero namizno okolje…
<CrazyLemon> no pejte rešit anketo
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> domiseln nacin izvedbe ankete
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: +1
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its all andrejz!
<zdobersek> +1 andrejz
 * CrazyLemon ni več odgovoren za družabna omrežja
<zdobersek> LonelyLemon?
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sickofthisshitlemon :D
<miha> BitterLemon
<CrazyLemon> +1 :D
<CrazyLemon> men drugim moja najljubša pijača :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, jst mam FB čez, andrejz pa g+
<miha> sasa84: lahk kej lajkam? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je ratu len :O
<sasa84> miha, ti kr :P
<sasa84> a si sploh na fbju? :)
<miha> sm
<sasa84> mislm...lohk bi me dodau a ne :P
<miha> lohk bi
 * CrazyLemon je Å¡lo na jetra da je vse delal sam :)
<CrazyLemon> tako da zdej nič ne delam :D
<CrazyLemon> no.."design" sm zrihtal na fb ter g+
 * miha lajka sasa84 
<CrazyLemon> miha changes his relationship status to: it's complicated*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> i wish
<miha> right now it's very very simple
<CrazyLemon> miha tko bo če boš preveč lajkal sašo :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si sploh vidu moj t nov rilejšnšip status? :P
<sasa84> miha, ponajd pa me dodej a ne :P
<miha> ne najdem pod sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne spremljam rilejšnšit statusov :D
<CrazyLemon> rilejšnšip*
<sasa84> miha, a maš ti kros motor na sliki?
<miha> ja
<miha> dodaj
<CrazyLemon> lol..bajker :P
<miha> sasa84: si dodala? :)
<sasa84> miha, jp ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj...sej ni kamjonar :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 true that :D
<miha> sasa84: kul, zih bo vesel
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> jst itak tebe čakam :P
<miha> :p
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve za kake cheap ampak dovolj dobre slušalke+mic ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/racunalniska-oprema-in-dodatki/slusalke-in-mikrofoni/467026-philips-shm2100u-mono-slusalke
<Pepelka> PHILIPS SHM2100U MONO SLUŠALKE ZA RAČUNALNIK | bigbang.si
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
 * sasa84 je fb frendica miha :P
<sasa84> ^^
<miha> :$
<sasa84> pa še rilejšnšip statusa nima napisanga... mejbi pa kej bo CrazyLemon !
<CrazyLemon> we can hope sasa84
<sasa84> dj drž pesti...bod baba
<sasa84> mislm...dec!
<sasa84> sorči
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a veš... lynxlynxlynx mi je tud tak mal zanimiv...
<CrazyLemon> sj drzim pesti
<sasa84> pa zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> k sm uporabu superattak
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> whatnov
<sasa84> haha :D
<zdobersek> w
<sasa84> nč nč :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek začutil boš rahlo neprijetnost v rektalnem predelu....to bo sasa
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj no... bod prjazn fantek ne pa en drekač
<sasa84> mislm... :P
<sasa84> jao :S
<lynxlynxlynx> only on #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> sorry no..preveč attaka sm posnifal
<sasa84> :S
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, videoti od lfcs so na voljo
<lynxlynxlynx> https://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/collaboration-summit/slides-and-video
<Pepelka> Linux Foundation Collaboration Summit 2012 | Slides & Video | Linux Foundation Events
<CrazyLemon> bogi žan
<sasa84> kr dol je Å¡ou :\
<lynxlynxlynx> a kdo uporablja floss gonilnike za radeon?
<sasa84> floss?
<lynxlynxlynx> free software
<lynxlynxlynx> zanima me, če je power managment še vedno zanič
<sasa84> jst si inštaliram une...fglrx k pač pride zravn ubuntuja
<lynxlynxlynx> to so od ati
<CrazyLemon> <-- fglrx
<CrazyLemon> mam floss na laptopu sam ne bi vedu kako je z PM
<CrazyLemon> ker mi je baterija v ....
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, jst inštaliram od atija zarad 3d
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm tud na catalystu, samo mi gre na živce, da moram pazit na nadgradnje x-ov
<lynxlynxlynx> ves čas spreminjajo abi
<CrazyLemon> kje maš te nadgradnje?
<lynxlynxlynx> xorg-server mislim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a imaš v sredo predavanja/vaje?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ...
<zdobersek> upam da ne.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js tudi upam da ne
<zdobersek> nej strajkajo ..
<CrazyLemon> samo ni bilo nobenga obvestila
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sploh pa, ti si sezana
<zdobersek> tam so vsi zadovoljni
<zdobersek> LJ, not that much.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek em..vsi prihajajo iz LJ :D
<zdobersek> whaaaa ... noliferji
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz uporabljam radeon, power management je še zmerom zanič za mobile kartice
<LorD_DDooM> Za desktop je malo boljše, samo pri laptopih je pa (sploh za močnejše kartice) radeon no-go.
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, tega sem se bal
<zdobersek> zdobersek car! resu VSE naloge, gre spat!
 * CrazyLemon gre gledat Å¡erloka 
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kterga?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kerga le?!?!
<CrazyLemon> holmsa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: film? serijo?
<zdobersek> BE VERBOSE
<CrazyLemon> FILM
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> SuckyLemon
<zdobersek> lahko noc.
 * zdobersek disappointed.
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kaka je razlika med 'Domov' ter 'Sporočila' v gwibberju?
<BigWhale> Domov pokaze vse
<BigWhale> sporocila pa sam sporocila
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> torej med domov vidis tud slike in videe
<sasa84> oj bigi ;)
<BigWhale> o sasa :)
<gotmilk_> helou
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ampak ni lih tko :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-04-15%2022%3A31%3A52.png vs http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-04-15%2022%3A32%3A01.png
<CrazyLemon> messaging menu pokaže samo število novih "Sporočil" ne pa vseh twittov..kot je to počel v 11.10
<sasa84> ah ja...
<Sky[x]> FRI ma v sredo normalno baje
<Sky[x]> ne stavkajo :D
<CrazyLemon> only on FRI
<CrazyLemon> se grem stavit da na FDVju stavkajo
<CrazyLemon> :/
<anny> hi
<CrazyLemon> buhdej ančka
<CrazyLemon> auš kej prevajal al nč jebentiš
<CrazyLemon> prevajala*
<anny> čer
<anny> sam povej kaj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 najdi ji delo :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ji dam une server zadeve? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no ne bit taka sadistka..dej ji kak fajn paket :D
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<sasa84> bomo kej najdl ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> tega nikol ne bo zmanjkal
<CrazyLemon> hm..te kubuntu-docse bi ji lahk dali
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj meniš o tem https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/kubuntu-docs-manage-software/sl/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=sl&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
<CrazyLemon> bo kul?
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “kubuntu-docs-manage-software” : “kubuntu-docs” source package : Translations : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<anny> jaaaa, v redu
<CrazyLemon> no ko boš.. povej saši
<anny> ne me pol lovit, če se bo kateri po glavi ali še kje praskal :)
<CrazyLemon> ti bo dala liziko pa štampiljko ko končaš
<anny> hvala mami
<CrazyLemon> anny brez skrbi ..zato sm ti dal KDE docs..to itak noben ne uporablja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> to ti misliš :)
<anny> jaz imam precej iz kde naloženega
<CrazyLemon> no..pol je skoraj tvoja obveza da kaj iz KDE še prevedeš :D
<anny> itak, pa Å¡e kaj drugega
<lynxlynxlynx> pridna punca
<anny> uhm, že farbam
<CrazyLemon> no lynxlynxlynx ..tudi tebi lahk dam kak KDE link
<CrazyLemon> da boš tudi ti pridna punca :>
<anny> ha, sadisti :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pridna punca je prejšnjič popravila wine, da je 100% in da bo prevajanje naprej lažje
<CrazyLemon> ampak pridna punca se ne bi ustavila pri wine :>
<anny> pridna ni krejzi :>
<lynxlynxlynx> pridna punca je malo zrasla in raje prevaja kodo
<anny> bravo!
<CrazyLemon> nič bravo..ni nobene potrebe po ego boostu
<CrazyLemon> raje naj prevaja !
<anny> če si ga zasluži, je oke
<lynxlynxlynx> sem ugotovil, da so qgis prevajali na komunali slovenj gradec, a si morš mislit? :)
<CrazyLemon> si
<anny> tolk časa imajo?!
<CrazyLemon> ker itak nič ne delajo..zakaj ne bi prevajali
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> men se roooola, wow! http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2012/04/internet_explorer_v_porastu.aspx
<Pepelka> Internet Explorer v porastu - Planet Siol.net
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, LOOOOL
<lynxlynxlynx> men se zdi fajn poraba javnega denarja, če je to delal med službo
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko je samo isti mail uporabil
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, lohk je med malco ;)
<CrazyLemon> anny lažejo!
<anny> treba natančno prebrat, da vidiš kje so
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje je med delom, ker jih komot pride prav
<anny> zadeli so dno in sedaj sledi odboj...majčken
<lynxlynxlynx> *jim
<CrazyLemon> anny https://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-monthly-201103-201203     ni nobenga odboja :D
<CrazyLemon> kr padajo
<Pepelka> StatCounter Global Stats - Browser, OS, Search Engine including Mobile Market Share
<anny> noč vsem
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-08
<zdobersek> sup su
<zdobersek> p
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<sasa84> elow
<zdobersek> sasa84: \o/
<zdobersek> let's get that coffee started!
<sasa84> đezvica že na šporhetu zdobersek !!!
<zdobersek> lol @ http://gawker.com/5902076/snl-explains-the-nudity-in-game-of-thrones
<CrazyLemon> no temu se pa reče pomlad! about time!
<zdobersek> kva je primorc, a se lahko ze kopas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je... kopanje
<zdobersek> ja, itak, sam sovrazim ze vase zime
<sterna> jsm su cez hribe v sluzbo dons
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu17fxjvk6I
<sterna> o
<sasa84> o sterna
<sterna> kako
<sasa84> sterna, bo bo...ti?
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> hvala za info včeri ;)
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84
<CrazyLemon> si jedla kaj dobrega? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mhm :)
<Calitri> ne se jebat, mirc se obstaja?
<dz0ny> looks like excursion from outer space
<dz0ny> en test naključno alter, če koga zanima http://air.radioterminal.si:8000/test
<dz0ny> gee bbc krešnu http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22067155 Ex-Prime Minister Baroness Thatcher dies
<sterna> sasa84: super
<BigWhale> Aj kdo tle?!
<sterna> js.
<BigWhale> ma, ti ne stejes :D
<BigWhale> rabm mau bolj resne
<BigWhale> ubuntu fanboje
<BigWhale> pa fungirls
<BigWhale> fan
<BigWhale> ...
<BigWhale> pa fantrannies
<BigWhale> sej vseen kwa so no...
<dz0ny> ys sm na arch sedaj :)
<dz0ny> ne pašem zraven :D
<sterna> diskvalifičiran
<BigWhale> DQF
<BigWhale> na arch it je tko k da bi su iz 747 na ultralahko letalo k si ga v garazi naredu :>
<stupidBYdefault> oprosti, kaj  je arch?
<sterna> http://i.istockimg.com/file_thumbview_approve/6684859/2/stock-photo-6684859-woman-in-yoga-stretch-with-arched-back.jpg
<sterna> tole.
<stupidBYdefault> ..
<sterna> what.
<BigWhale> :D
<CrazyLemon> kje je ta miha je bela cesta
<dz0ny> jutr bo danes Å¡e ni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povej mi
<CrazyLemon> awk someregex fajl       dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> kako bi pa uporabu awk someregex line ?
<dz0ny> ^someregex$
<CrazyLemon> i'll just google it :>
<dz0ny> ^ = začetek vrstice
<dz0ny> $ = konec vrstice
<dz0ny> ti rajši problem povej
<CrazyLemon> nevermind :)
<zdobersek> parsing p0rn much?
<lynxlynxlynx> <<<"line"
<sterna> o
<sasa84> o sterna
<sterna> sasa84: super sm
<sterna> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVtB4EY9XpQ
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti si zihr v kontaktu z miho..dej mu povej da seniorite ni
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sporočen ;)
<sasa84> sterna, poklon!
<zdobersek> sem mislu, da mora tamalega nahlodat
<sterna> sasa84: sej sam nism hotu da bi bli sam karamboli povsod
<sterna> sm reku da bom se to uploadal
<sterna> sasa84: loh pa pogledas tut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBBiYRdaqDQ#t=37m05
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sajko hvala
<CrazyLemon> amm
<sterna> evo
<CrazyLemon> pozabi sajko :D
<sterna> kko se pojstlo kup
<sterna> http://instagram.com/p/X2jCAlwzhN/
<BigWhale> a je zdej ze kak fanboy al pa fangirl tle?
<BigWhale> al se zmeri sami eni yoga entuziasti? :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj si zadnjič govoril da nekdo išče neki za kiberpipo?
<dz0ny> to so zihr izdajalci za nov program
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm.. iščejo nekoga ki bi odgovarjal na vprašanje o ubuntuju.. v bistvu to bi rad BigWhale prašal pa še kr išče "fanboye" :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny neki v smislu ubuntu uric :)
<dz0ny> no kiberpipe ni več :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako ni več
<dz0ny> oziroma je to ta nova Å¡e neimenovana zadeva
<BigWhale> Crazy, jest zarad cist neki drucga sprasujem
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale no pol prašaj :)
<dz0ny> tko kot k4 terminated v sedanji obliki
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: hah lol, zihr je potem to nov projekt za novo kreativno "Å¡e neimenovano stvar"
<dz0ny> bi me blo kar sram zraven bit, orng
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am.. wat? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne sledim
<dz0ny> kiberpipo/metropol se zapre
<dz0ny> (to kar je sedaj spodaj gre nad kapelco)
<dz0ny> potem so v pripravi novi programi od novega vodstva
<dz0ny> ki naj bi zamenjal sedanjo kiberpipo
<dz0ny> aka "kreativni" programi
<dz0ny> eden od teh so očitno ubuntu urce
<dz0ny> pač, če plačajo ni problema(hefty)
<dz0ny> (hefty plačajo)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dvomim da je to načrt od novega vodstva glede novih programov
<dz0ny> jaz tudi :)
<CrazyLemon> sam po moje želijo več programa kot ga trenutno imajo da zapolnijo ure
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> problem je da mislijo da bo folk zastonj delal
<CrazyLemon> in ne vidim nič slabega v tem... glede na to da so ubuntu urice že bile
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne pričakujejo 'dela' :) bl druženje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dvomim da ta novo vodstvo prioriteto daje "druženju"
<dz0ny> bl reševanju iz dolgov
<dz0ny> verjetno bi to izpadlo kot kakšen rač servis :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če do zdaj ni izpadlo kot kongresni center z vsemi temi predavanji tudi sedaj ne bi izpadlo kot rač. servis z uricami :)
<CrazyLemon> . Šlo bi namreč za sodelovanje Kiberpipe in Ubuntu Slovenija po zgledu pravne pisarne FSFE (https://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/event/pravna-pisarna-fsfe-1837/). Idealno bi bilo, če bi lahko vsaj 2x na mesec izvajali in si razporedimo kdaj bi prevzel kdo in določimo urnik.
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx hvala :)
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<sasa84> juhu
<dz0ny> živjo :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, mucka je mela splav :(
<sasa84> hvalabogu je zdej vse ok... dobiva tablete ipd
<sasa84> mislm da smo pa mel zadnč mladičke :P
<sasa84> to gre preveč živcev :)
<dz0ny> :(
<sasa84> ja, boga mucka
<sasa84> ampak sam d je z njo vse ok
<dz0ny> kaj je pa veterinar rekel?
<sasa84> sm zjutri pršla pa ji je neki visel iz ritke...in sm se bala, d se je kej ustavlo vse skup
<sasa84> pol sm pelala...pa je tisto posteljco vn potegnla, dala 2 Å¡ponti pa tablete
<sasa84> in d je najbolš, d jo steril.
<sasa84> zdej mormo vsa naročila preklicat :)
<dz0ny> :) dobr da ste mel vse oddano
<sasa84> računal smo 5...pa še kšn se je najdu, k bi vzel :)
<dz0ny> mi smo mački prvič pustil da je mela mladiče, potem smo jo pa steriliziral
<sasa84> mi smo tud tko misnli
<dz0ny> pol jo je pa soseda zastrupila :(
<sasa84> k je folk reku, če bo mela mucke pa d bi jih vzel..
<sasa84> ojoj! :((
<sasa84> a zanalašč?
<dz0ny> strup + meso ne nastaviš nalašč
<sasa84> mhm...
<dz0ny> oziroma po pomoti :)
<sasa84> sosedovga mucka je pa en ustrelu...in ga ni do konca... kugla mu je šla spodi bod brado pa na ličku ven
<sasa84> in ma čeljust mal zasukano, jezik vn drži... res je bogi
<sasa84> so ga sicer pelal, sam ga niso mogli dohtarji poštimat
<dz0ny> tako da mamo samo še psico pa enga mačka
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja tisto težko kr koli
<dz0ny> je pa psica hotela posvojit sosedovo mucko, kok je blo to smešno
<sasa84> mene nč ne mot še muce pa to okol hiše skače
<sasa84> haha :D
<dz0ny> no zdej se je pa navadla plastično posodo nosit
<dz0ny> in ko dobimo obisko ona to vzame in prinese pokazat
<dz0ny> kao da naj jo nafutramo
<sasa84> lej kok je lepo vzgojena :D
<dz0ny> itak pa ma že 10 kil preveč
<sasa84> naša greta je zdej k rum ploščica
<dz0ny> explain
<sasa84> zdej te dni ni tok jedla, k je bla breja... dns pa k je splavila...ma suha je za pretrgat
<sasa84> sej tud prej ni bla rejena ful...sam je blo vidt, d ma za jest :)
<sasa84> zdej pa k da jo stradamo :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, zdej pa šibam pančat
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-09
<tinkster> Kaj pomeni pančat?
<miha> neki se virtualc od seniorite sesu, backupiral vse, bo najboljš novga narest
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> oj miha
<zdobersek> kva je s kiberpipo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kva je z nafisino novico?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: watwat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nafisa objavila novico (no..napisala..js sm jo objavu)
<CrazyLemon> pa je ni na forumu
<CrazyLemon> why is that
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hm hm hm ... ker ni registrirana na forumu z istim nickom/mailom?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm hm ampak je!
<CrazyLemon> aja..mail tudi mora bit enak??
<CrazyLemon> ffs man! :D
<zdobersek> har har
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: SRS SRS SRSLY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ffs man!
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> i'll keep that in mind
<zdobersek> yeah, REMEMBER
<sasa84> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> zdobersek, miši moj <3 <3 <3
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> ooo sasa84
 * sasa84 padla v delirij
<zdobersek> mah CoffeSistah
<sasa84> *word*
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BHVWPzXCIAE7ht_.jpg:large
<lynxlynxlynx> kršitev cgp!!11 :)
<zdobersek> pa je to Shuttleworth-approved?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je to shuttleworth sam naredu! :)
<Guest22893> B I T C O I N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest22893> Kje steeeee
<Guest22893> dete mi BTCje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Guest22893> 10000000komadov
<Guest22893> Matthai ugasni IMSI CATH
<Guest22893> ban ip:*.*
<sterna> awkward
<lynxlynxlynx> wat
<lynxlynxlynx> mariborčani ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: WPS Office: Microsoft Office klon za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40003/#p40003
<CrazyLemon> oooooh snap
 * CrazyLemon hails miha
<dz0ny> wtf eden preveč travco kadil
<dz0ny> un guest neki, neki
<dz0ny> lahko eden malo proofreada https://www.ubuntu.si/?p=1466&preview=true
<CrazyLemon> done
<CrazyLemon> publish :D
<dz0ny> not yep pol zvečer
<dz0ny> yet
<dz0ny> http://forum.efnet.org/viewtopic.php?t=5866
<Seniorita> EFnet IRC Network Forum • View topic - Recent klines of hetzner netblocks
<sasa84> fantje, za 512mb rama ...bo Å¡lo s xubuntujem?
<dz0ny> en test je bil kejr lxde porabi samo 104mb rama
<dz0ny> torej lubuntu
<dz0ny> kjer* grr
<sasa84> dobila bom nek thinkcentre a50(ibm?).. in se mi zdi d ma 512 rama... pa bi dala en *buntu gor
<sasa84> za tipa, k odpre brskalnik za gmail pa youtube ipd...pa en writer in kej sprinta
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> aja lubuntu ni preveden
<sasa84> xfce pa je a ne?
<dz0ny> ne vem
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579833_4417752412502_1481601380_n.jpg
<dz0ny> !g launchpad ubuntu xfce
<Seniorita> the Xfce Project in Launchpad https://launchpad.net/xfce-project
<sasa84> k se mi zdi d je un nej prevaju...
<CrazyLemon> lubuntu bi mogu bit preveden
<CrazyLemon> prav tako je xfce
<sasa84> a ni klemen?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<sasa84> mogoče še najbolš d sprobam..pa vidm kok kej funkcionira
<sasa84> če bi blo kej več rama...bi blo majka :D
<sasa84> ubuntu ftw :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/glasba/k4-ostaja-nekomercialen-a-program-bo-sirsi/306307
<Seniorita> "K4 ostaja nekomercialen. A program bo širši" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<dz0ny> https://translations.xfce.org/projects/p/xfce/team/sl/ tud bl Å¡voh
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kaj je s kiberpipo?
<dz0ny> seli se tam bo sedaj menza, metropol se tud zapre
<sasa84> dz0ny, najbl smešn je to...d na the počas kompih mejbi še najbl win xp delajo :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: mhm kar je logično
<dz0ny> probi linux iz leta 2001 pognat
<sasa84> ker so stari :)
<dz0ny> bo Å¡e hitreje delal :)
<sasa84> kšno ubuntu 4ko :P
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu 4ka je iz 2004 ..ne 2001 :p
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa 4ka sploh ni obstaja če se prav spomnem
<sasa84> a se je s 6 začel?
<sasa84> 6.04?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. 5ka se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> 2004 je komaj canonical bil ustanovljen
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če so tistega leta kaj izdali
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da so bile izdaje celo .06
<CrazyLemon> ene dve leti
<sasa84> ja pa so! mark je izdal ubuntu stol za svoj office!đ
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> oh pa so začeli 04!
<CrazyLemon> 4.10 prvi release
<zdobersek> ERMERGERD
<sasa84> sj k dobim komp bom vidla kok je ura...
<sasa84> sej ram je še največji problem :\
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a lxde se kaj prevaja?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lxde je preveden ja
<dz0ny> ja pa ni :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj bil je..kako je trenutno stanje ne vem
<CrazyLemon> ja pa je
<dz0ny> mislim 80% stringov je v angleščni
<dz0ny> vsi pulti pa vse nastavitve
<dz0ny> privzeti file manager tud
<CrazyLemon> Klemen : mal preden je nehal delat so dodal neke nove nize, drugace je bil 100% preveden
<CrazyLemon> Klemen : ene 2x sem sel cez
<CrazyLemon> nehal delat (strežnik)
<dz0ny> cak dobiš "skreen" shot
<CrazyLemon> z xfce pa se noben ne ukvarja
<CrazyLemon> (trenutno)
<sasa84> razn če se da xp-je gor...
<sasa84> sicer pa...doktor znanosti zna verjetn tud mal anglešk :P
<CrazyLemon> doktor znanosti in ti mu daješ gor OS?
<sasa84> sj ne bo nč štrklou okol...
<CrazyLemon> le kam gre ta svet
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej...pustmo :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sorry my bad xfce ni preveden
 * dz0ny sm mislu da sem lubuntu namestil, v resnice je bil pa xubuntu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny c c c!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sorry no
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: WPS Office: Microsoft Office klon za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40004/#p40004
<zdobersek> sasa84: do you fancy a cup of coffee, milady?
<kubanc> folk eno vprasanje
<kubanc> ce jst pingam web page, mi javi IP od strenzika na katerem je spletna stran
<CrazyLemon> in vprašanje je.. kaj?
<sasa84> zdobersek, afkors!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zakaj ga nisi malo bolj zmedel?
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v bistvu je on mene zmedu
<CrazyLemon> najprej pinga WEB PAGE.. dobi pa reply SPLETNE STRANI
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> mja web page glih ne moreš pingat, prej domeno
<dz0ny> ping http:///. does not compute
<dz0ny> hm http://localhost
<CrazyLemon> sam mi je žalostno da frijevec sploh sprašuje ..no karkoli že sprašuje v zvezi s pingom :)
<dz0ny> hm http://0.0.0.0
<dz0ny> hm http://127.0.0.1
<dz0ny> hm http://192.168.1.1
<CrazyLemon> kr testiraj seniorito ja :)
<dz0ny> to ma miha zame xtra ignore :)
<dz0ny> a bi se kaksen clanek o drivedroid napisal?
<CrazyLemon> !g drivedroid
<Seniorita> DriveDroid - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid&hl=sl
<dz0ny> al to ni povezano z ubuntu much
<dz0ny> sam handy tool je
<CrazyLemon> lahk napišeš če maš čas..i dont mind :)
<dz0ny> mja sej pišem že kakšen mesec ali dva...
<sterna> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/47352638154/almost-ran-update-without-where
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Seniorita> Almost ran UPDATE without WHERE - DevOps Reactions
<sterna> ce kdo se ni vidu.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> silly james may :D
<dz0ny> to se zgodi http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RHdg3yeU2iY
<Seniorita> Stupid People Own Guns Too - YouTube
<zdobersek> pfft
<zdobersek> no comment.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na zate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtQNnlQLlwk :)
<Seniorita> WTF is this thing called? - YouTube
<zdobersek> eh, sem mislu, da bo pistola mehurcke spustila
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seen it
<CrazyLemon> in ja..nice rack \o/
<sterna> 48U?
<zdobersek> naughty naughty!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl0CmfZNeWM
<Seniorita> Naughty Naughty - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a un ubuntu urce so ble vezane na fsfe al kaj si včeraj govoril
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol ne.. po zgledu fsfe naj bi potekala te urice
<CrazyLemon> sej bi ti forwardiral mail..sam sm ga zbrisal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU2L5AUKtyc
<Seniorita> Inside Amy Schumer: One Night Stand - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> zakaj brises maile?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če želiš forward dej mail na pvt
<stupidBYdefault> hy.. i need some help over update fix..
<stupidBYdefault> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<stupidBYdefault> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/la2Y:)
<dz0ny> cron al pa ure so borked
<Sky[x]> na pa smo ga dobil ssd :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wat now
<dz0ny> ja objavit bi moralo ob 19.05 pa ob 19.35 Å¡e kr ni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. zahvali se zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> si naštimal uro ?
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da ti ne objavi na forumu
<dz0ny> mhm, pust zdej ne objavljat da vidmo če je z uro narobe al z cron
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..ura je po starem IMO
<CrazyLemon> torej bo eno uro zamujal
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi takrat ti ne bo na forum objavilo
<CrazyLemon> ker imaš dva različna maila
<dz0ny> true
<CrazyLemon> Čas UTC je 2013-04-09 18:01:20 Lokalni čas je 2013-04-09 19:01:20
<CrazyLemon> utc+1 je
<dz0ny> kaj imaš pa v wp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej to je bil copy/paste iz wp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a boš sam posodobil mail(e) ali naj js? :)
<dz0ny> for real? pust maile pr mer
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ooookaj.. ko me boš čez 1min prašal zakaj ni na forumu novice.. te bom ignoriral :>
<dz0ny> no sej sedaj vem
<dz0ny> to je se boljs, se ne da komentirat
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj ne želiš da se komentira? :)
<dz0ny> Forum ni za buge :>
<CrazyLemon> exactly..ampak pohvalit ga folk tudi ne more..pa brali ga bodo tudi mali ker jih več obišče forum kot prvo stran :D
<CrazyLemon> malo*
<CrazyLemon> [19:09:36] <stupidBYdefault> hy.. i need some help over update fix.. [19:10:08] * stupidBYdefault (~tim@93-103-172-148.dynamic.t-2.net) has left #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> sam ste prasci no.. zakaj mu niste pomagali v 32s??
<dz0ny> a mu niste že zadjič rešil tega
<CrazyLemon> naj bi ja.. pa očitno ima spet podobne/enake težave
<dz0ny> oziroma je potem sledil rm -r-f
<CrazyLemon> RT resna v1
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja RT neresna v1? :)
<dz0ny> a?
<CrazyLemon> RT resna v1 = "Radio terminal - vedno pr'žgan" .. kaj je pa RT neresna v1? :D
<blohet> hello! is anyone alive?
<CrazyLemon> perhaps there is
<sasa84> jst tud rabm help :P
<CrazyLemon> indeed you do :)
<sasa84> un ibm mi noče bootat iz usbja :\
<sasa84> damn
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž sploh ne podpira
<dz0ny> poglej ce ma usb zip, usb hdd etc
<sasa84> tam k izbiraš ma možnost network, cd/dvd-rom, remote devices pa harddisk
<sasa84> najbolš d kr na dvd zadevo zapečem pa gotova maša :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<sasa84> sm probala dva usbj-ja...sm misnla d je kšna napaka al pa kej podobnga...pa je blo pr drugem isto
<dz0ny> sasa84: a hard format USB si naredila?
<dz0ny> v bistu samo prvih 512b
<dz0ny> tle se večini biosov zalom
<dz0ny> ce vidjo da so win potem iščejo boot.img
<sasa84> dz0ny, formatirala sm kr z disk utility kle v ubuntuju
<sasa84> unmount/format...
<sasa84> pač tko kokr vse formatiram
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> shred /dev/usbnekineki
<dz0ny> počakaš da konča ustvariš usb ključek
<sasa84> a to je t hud format?
<dz0ny> mhm,
<dz0ny> lahko pa tudi z dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/usbnekineki BS=512
<dz0ny> kar je isto
<dz0ny> kriva je dominanca m$ :)
<sasa84> a grem v terminalu na kšno posebno mesto al kr napišem shred /dev/4gb  ?
<dz0ny> ne kejrkoli samo sudo shred /dev/sdd verjetno :)
<dz0ny> poč poglej pod kaj ti je jedro dalo usb
<sasa84> mhm...zdj pa morm pogledat kok je ime klučka
<dz0ny> pod disk app ti piše
<sasa84> sdb1
<dz0ny> pa potem moraš na novo ustvarit fat32 razdelek
<sasa84> http://screencloud.net/v/wR5f
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 21:21:06 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> sasa84: /dev/sdb daš
<dz0ny> pa nekaj časa traja :)
<sasa84> brez enke?
<dz0ny> jp
<sasa84> oki doki
<dz0ny> btw
<dz0ny> če maš rootan telefon lahko tud virtuali cd rom nardiš z drivedroid appom
<dz0ny> super easy sso potem inštalacije
<sasa84> dz0ny, nimam rootanga :P
<sasa84> zadeve delajo pa mam kr tko kokr je :D
<CrazyLemon> še 4.x noče dat gor...kaj šele da ga roota
<dz0ny> joj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zto k slišm pripombe, d slabš dela
<sasa84> wifi ipd d nek Å¡teka
<sasa84> dva sta mi odsvetovala d dam 4ko
<dz0ny> med 4 pa 36x je taka razlika kot med dnevom pa nočjo
<dz0ny> kaj pa maš?
<dz0ny> ker tulifon
<sasa84> sony xperia u
<skyx-mobileee> jebemti
<skyx-mobileee> usb dam notr pa pozenem komp pa se ni nic ...
<skyx-mobileee> ze kdo kdaj nalagal osx prek usb? ;)
<sasa84> skyx-mobileee, pa kaj tebe tud bootanje prek usb-ha dns zajeeee aaa aaa :)
<sasa84> neki je v luftu :D
<skyx-mobileee> ma ja
<sasa84> skyx-mobileee, a si probu t hard format usb-ja? :P
<skyx-mobileee> jo
<dz0ny> shit tiščiš ob zagonu
<dz0ny> pa zbereš usb
<sasa84> dz0ny, zihr ni naredu t hard format k jst :P
<dz0ny> pa usb mora bit narjen z unim appom
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> shit tiščiš ob zagonu
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..epic typo
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> mja tole skakanje med tipkovnicami me vedno zjebe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm misnla, d je to namerno naredu :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da je namerno shit tiščal ? :DD
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon ... :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti maš root al si apple fanboy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i haz root
<CrazyLemon> imam dovolj star telefon da brez roota nism mogu upgrejdat na 2.x
<dz0ny> huh
<skyx-mobileee> dz0ny: alt je da zberes iz kje boota
<CrazyLemon> jp.. oktobra bo 4 leta star
<skyx-mobileee> sam pr men zgleda usb faila fuck
<dz0ny> a ja kaka fora v kater usb moraš vtaknit
<skyx-mobileee> najdr pol pa neki casa jabcek gledas pol je pa precrtan krog
<dz0ny> pa gpt tabelo mora met usb nembr
<dz0ny> *ne mbr
<skyx-mobileee> sem naredu prek diak utility format uebja celga
<dz0ny> skyx-mobileee: s katerim si pa usb naredu
<skyx-mobileee> disk*
<dz0ny> pa kaj sploh misliš gor dat
<dz0ny> nix al bsd ?
<skyx-mobileee> osx nov disk mam
<skyx-mobileee> install from network mi pol sam se preostane pomoje ;)
<dz0ny> http://www.cultofmac.com/180925/how-to-make-a-bootable-disk-or-usb-drive-of-os-x-mountain-lion/
<Seniorita> How To Make A Bootable Disk Or USB Drive Of OS X Mountain Lion | Cult of Mac
<dz0ny> si delal tako
<skyx-mobileee> jp
<dz0ny> fora je da kopiraš tist esd image v setupu
<skyx-mobileee> tako
<dz0ny> pa gpt tabelo mora met usb
<dz0ny> druge fore ne vem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa maš to?
<sasa84> dz0ny, just info... "format at work" :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prvi htc z android sense UI :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to ma že touch? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..ima pa nekaj česar ti nimaš
<CrazyLemon> android 2.3.7 :p
<dz0ny> cm?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sam me neki gps heca
<dz0ny> dej a napišemo to z drivedroid
<CrazyLemon> kr na random se reboota ko ga uporabjam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny napiši..sej sm ti reku že popoldne.. če maš čas do it :)
<dz0ny> :> neka te hočem prisilt k sodelovanju
<CrazyLemon> sj vem
<CrazyLemon> sam danes se ne morem igrat
<CrazyLemon> jutri zvečer
<dz0ny> :Faks?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> jz sm pa mislu da kiro masiraš :)
<dz0ny> or smth
<CrazyLemon> tudi če.. i can multitask
<CrazyLemon> sam ne bi rad brokeal telefon en večer preden ga bom potreboval :D
<dz0ny> ga ne mores, nč ne šari po sistemu un app
<CrazyLemon> p.s. a pozna kdo koga ki ima galaxy s2 in bi ga rad prodal po normalni ceni? :)
<dz0ny> po koliko bi ga pa kupil?
<CrazyLemon> am.. depends
<CrazyLemon> a je v garanciji ali ne.. kako je ohranjen etc.
<dz0ny> 10€ 100€ 200€
<pitko> kaj boš z njim staro je že
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny recimo 0-170/180 bi dal
<CrazyLemon> star je ja..sam ne mislim več zapravljat 350+ za telefone
<CrazyLemon> samo zato da lahko pokažem kako je moj večji kot sosedov :)
<pitko> pa problem so baterije rablenih telefonov
<pitko> sej nerabeš dat 350
<dz0ny> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t563501#crta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej tudi sam znam poiskat po bolhi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: WPS Office: Microsoft Office klon za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40005/#p40005
<pitko_> drgač pa čakam na ubuntu phone *_*
<CrazyLemon> sem tudi vidu s2  za 140€
<pitko_> upam da pride čim prej !
<CrazyLemon> samo je pač risky..ker ne poznaš osebe in ne mislim se pa vozit po sloveniji in čekirat v kakšnem stanju so etc
<dz0ny> ja tam moraš verjetno kr novo baterijo še računat zraven
<CrazyLemon> zato pač če kdo pozna koga kul.. če ne pa tudi ni panike... bom že preživel :)
<pitko_> kaj maš zdej zaenga?
<CrazyLemon> hero
<pitko_> sej je vredu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: WPS Office: Microsoft Office klon za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40006/#p40006
<CrazyLemon> ok je.. rabim pa neki z bolšim cpujem pa več rama
<CrazyLemon> in večjim zaslonom
<pitko_> nasleden teden je dan odprte kode v metu ne vrjetno pridem pofirbcat
<tinkster> Guys, I'm trying to brush up on my Slovene; do you mind if I hang here and ask language questions once in a while?
<tinkster> Moja Slovenscina je zelo slaba
<tinkster> Nisem bil v Sloveniji 40+ let :}
<CrazyLemon> tinkster we dont mind.. but the problem is we usually talk in slang.. so you might not understand every word :)
<tinkster> I wouldn't anyway
<tinkster> My vocab is on the level of a ~ roughly 7 year old
<tinkster> Never went to school in SLO, which makes things even more complicated because I have no idea how to spell ;D
<tinkster> Ime mi je Andrej :)
<CrazyLemon> tinkster Tito said "write like you speak".. that usually works :)
<CrazyLemon> zivjo Andrew! :D
<tinkster> Heh
<tinkster> Ni ANdrew, Andrej :)
<tinkster> Iz Maribora
<CrazyLemon> ah no..it wasnt tito.. my bad :)
<tinkster> Heh
<CrazyLemon> tinkster i'm just kidding :) where are you currently?
<tinkster> NZ
<CrazyLemon> oh.. nice :)
<tinkster> Prav lepo :)
<tinkster> Hladno je ... jesen/zima se prebljiza
<CrazyLemon> tinkster kdaj torej prides v slovenijo? :)
<CrazyLemon> priblizuje*
<tinkster> Obiskal sem SLO 2008 za 1 teden
<tinkster> Hvala
<tinkster> Any corrective feedback greatly appreciated!
<tinkster> bbis ... kavo potrebam :}
<CrazyLemon> potrebujem*
<CrazyLemon> take your time :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, am....Å¡e zmer formatira :P
<dz0ny> mhm kr nekaj časa
<dz0ny> posebi če je počasen usb
<dz0ny> drugače lahko tudi prekineš
<dz0ny> pomembno je samo da prvih 512b pobriše
<dz0ny> kar jih pa itak že je
<tinkster> CrazyLemon, am going to ;D ... have actual work to do, too ... IRC just sits in the background
<tinkster> Is potrebam grammatically completely off, or just not the right use-case?
<CrazyLemon> tinkster its quite off :)
<CrazyLemon> at least the last two letters :)
<tinkster> Heh
<tinkster> I gathered that ... what I was trying to say: is the verb form usable in any different context?
<tinkster> Just inappropriate in the way I used it?
<CrazyLemon> tinkster its usable in different context yes
<tinkster> As in "i use" vs "i need"?
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> as in 'i need' vs 'needs'
<tinkster> Oh ... so potrebam is a noun?  What case & numerus?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: New Unity Revamped PPA For Ubuntu 12.04 With Extra Tweaks  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/c751MFbR2lM/new-unity-revamped-ppa-for-ubuntu-1204.html
<tinkster> Dative plural
<tinkster> Bless WIkipedia :)
<tinkster> Is potrebati an irregular verb?
<sasa84> tinkster, potrebovati (infinitiv), jaz potrebujem (i need)
<tinkster> Oh
<tinkster> hvala
<sasa84> prosim ;)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nvidia Releases Linux Graphics Drivers 319.12 Beta With Initial Optimus Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UMAqJSLLabs/nvidia-releases-linux-graphics-drivers.html
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-10
<stupidBYdefault> hy, folk.. what is the command line in startup app. to run app at startup minimized?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: WPS Office: Microsoft Office klon za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40007/#p40007
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sterna> dobro jutro
<sasa84> jutro jutro
<sasa84> ej sterna ...kok swapa nej dam za 512mb rama pa 40gb diska...512 al 1 giga?
<sterna> hm
<sterna> kaj bo pa laufal na masini?
<sterna> browser?
<sasa84> browser (dala bom firefox) pa writer
<sasa84> dam giga?
<sterna> vseen je pomoje
<sterna> vec dej kokr je rama no
<sterna> v vsakem primeru
<sasa84> bom dala giga pa je
<sterna> kul
<miha> dan
<sasa84> oj mihi
<CrazyMelon> ojcy
<sasa84> ojči CrazyMelon
<CrazyMelon> sup
<sasa84> ma bo bo...nameščam lubuntu na un komp
<sasa84> pa ti CrazyMelon ?
<CrazyMelon> ma nc..racunam verjetnost da ti to ne uspe
<CrazyMelon> :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a se je obisk kaj dvignil :P
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: ful..streznik je padu dol
<CrazyMelon> :p
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyMelon> .	
<CrazyMelon> /2013/04/rtvslovenija-predvajalnik-video-vsebin-portala-rtvslo-si/
<CrazyMelon> 1	1,00	
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: eden je odpru post :D
<dz0ny> mja 6 jih je RT
<dz0ny> skupaj smo mel 2k dosega
<dz0ny> slab roi
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyMelon> a na RT si tudi objavil? :D
<dz0ny> ne retwatal na twitterju doh
<dz0ny> pa tak CM
<dz0ny> retvital*
<dz0ny> mislim da rabim en stroj, vsakič ko naredim typo me neki strese al pa useka
<CrazyMelon> to je simple narest
<CrazyMelon> to majo psi da jih strese
<CrazyMelon> ti sam das sebi okrog vratu
<CrazyMelon> ter na pc vstekas en oddajnik k poslje signal
<CrazyMelon> da te strese :D
<dz0ny> cak pes pa tud nisem
<CrazyMelon> sej te ne bi noben peljal vn lulat etc
<CrazyMelon> http://www.google.si/imgres?imgurl=http://www.trgovina-frama.si/pics/Elektronske_ovratinice/d-mute2_b.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.trgovina-frama.si/sl/Elektronske_ovratinice/D-mute-elektronska_ovratnica_proti_lajanju_za_psa/&h=300&w=400&sz=38&tbnid=B-r488WPZXZe4M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__5Cx8MErEbU-Tl4mtMFGWQFXNri8=&docid=Xdd8DKkXDoOHTM&sa=X&ei=KjRlUbHZFMGC4ATnlICABA&ved=0CFcQ9QEwBA&dur=564
<Seniorita> Google: rezultat iskanja slik za http://www.trgovina-frama.si/pics/Elektronske_ovratinice/d-mute2_b.jpg
<CrazyMelon> tole bi sam mel :>
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: :D bom preučil kake bolj humane metode
<dz0ny> bog pes če ga boš kdaj imel
<CrazyMelon> lol
<CrazyMelon> humana metoda rad bi pa da te strese
<CrazyMelon> right.. :>
<CrazyMelon> later
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<sasa84> zadevica lepo deluje že par ur...
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-04-09/guest-post-bitcoin-money-future-or-old-fashioned-bubble
<Seniorita> Guest Post: Bitcoin: Money Of The Future Or Old-Fashioned Bubble? | Zero Hedge
<sterna> hah
<sterna> 12:17< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      250.000 USD (+0.120 USD)
<sterna> tko da
<sterna> bubble or not
<miha> bubble
<sterna> jsm ze zasluzu.
<miha> sterna: glej da se umaknes pravocasno
<sterna> nah
<sterna> ce cena pade bom sam se vec kupu
<miha> :D
<sterna> zdele sm 8 coinov prodal za 2 jurja
<yang> pa keri bedaki kupujejo po taki ceni
<sterna> bou
<sterna> je m'en fous
<sterna> se slabih 200 kojnov mam
<sterna> vn sm pa zdej pobral ze 20k ojro :)
<sterna> kar je like
<sterna> free money
<sterna> mislm tut ce vse ostalo spusim
<sterna> je se zmeri blo free 20k
<yang> ma to je neka cudna spekulacija, poznam enga ki je 10k coinov za pico placal v startu, mogoce bodo dokumentarc o njemu nardil
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> a ti ga tut poznas :)
<sterna> js poznam enga k je golfa kupu za 1000 coinov
<yang> dokler mas folk ki spekulira
<sterna> pa se zdej ubija
<sterna> zarad tega
<miha> sterna: bolje vrabec v roki, kot golob na strehi? golf je le golf
<sterna> nah
<sterna> bols golob na strehi valda
<yang> jst sem 100 koinov dubu za 10 usd, pol je tip hotu mu see 200 koinov za se dve domeni dat, pa sem si mislu to je sama zguba
<sterna> srsly avto no
<yang> 90 koinov sem pol za 200 usd prodal
<yang> skoda da nisem walleta raj kam prenesel pa pozabu nanj
<sterna> ane
<yang> sem mel na blogu "buying btc for 1 usd" pol so mi pa posiljal komentarje, are u crazy btc is 2.5 usd
<sasa84> lol yaNG
<dz0ny> mother of all regexp <p><!--\[if gte mso(\n*|.*)*<!\[endif]--></p>
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> kje je pa tle ksn regexp?
<dz0ny> (\n*|.*)*
<sterna> oh, the mso must have blinded me.
<sterna> hehe
<dz0ny> nekdo se je odločil da bo napisal 1k člankov v wordu
<dz0ny> in to c/p
<dz0ny> seveda ni nihče pucal
<dz0ny> zdej spravi to v xml prenosni dokument
<miha> sterna: http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/04/10/russian-orthodox-patriarch-denounces-dangerous-feminism/
<Seniorita> Russian Orthodox Patriarch denounces ‘dangerous feminism’ | The Raw Story
<sterna> ne vem ce si upam to gledat
<sterna> no, sm prebral
<sterna> standardni klerofasizem
<miha> sterna: to si katoliki ne upajo vec rect, na glas :)
<miha> pravoslavci so pač mal zaostali
<miha> islamisti Å¡e bolj zaostali
<sterna> ja no sam rusi majo radi to
<sterna> macho precednika k je bil james bond k je bil mlad, k ve kje je babi mesto
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2013/04/tvit_japonska_rakete.aspx
<Seniorita> Jokohama prek Twitterja sporočila, da se je začel raketni napad Severne Koreje - Planet Siol.net
<dz0ny> miha k sreči kim nima twitterja
<dz0ny> drugače bi verjetno res kaj sprožil
<miha> sterna: http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/foto-putin-alfa-samec-ki-obozuje-svoje-kosmatince.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: Putin - 'alfa samec', ki obožuje svoje kosmatince
<sterna> miha: to ja.
<miha> dz0ny: jaz navijam, da kimmy kej zakuha
<miha> smo na varni strani planeta, pa show na cnn bi bil fantastičen
<sterna> ti si nor
<sterna> js mam v aziji investiranih sto jurjov!
<miha> sterna: vse tisto o WMD kar so bluzili o iraku, tokrat bi Å¡lo pa zares
<miha> sterna: nisem solidaren :D
<sterna> zloba
<miha> res me zanima kolk ur/dni bi kimmy preživel
<sterna> itak bo vecno zivel v nasih srcih
<sterna> ampak mene ne zanima tolk da bi si zelel da se streljajo
<miha> sj se ne bi streljali
<sterna> seveda bi se
<sterna> nori so zadost.
<dz0ny> miha: irak in wmd je bila sadamov gamble, sem gledal dokumentarc kako se je hotel pohvalit da ima biološko orožje, čeprav ga ni mel
<dz0ny> mislim da je bilo na discovery
<miha> dz0ny: ma, američani so vedl, da je mel kemično orožje, ko so mu ga v 80ih letih uničl. verjetno ga je v 90ih enkrat uniču.
<dz0ny> po moje sos e samo analitiki ven vlekel ker so preveč napihnili zadevo
<miha> ups
<miha> američani so prodal kemično orožje
<miha> ko so bli zavezniki proti iranu
<miha> tist ko je zaplinil svoje prebivalc
<miha> e
<CrazyLemon> poglej si dokumentarc, ki ga je discovery naredu, o tunelu markovec
<CrazyLemon> potem boš lahko bil prepričan o verodostojnosti discoverya
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :)
<dz0ny> nisme zihr da je bil discovery, vem da so bile notr od un pa us pa think tank buče
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFCwOtO0kuQ
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita> Tunnel Markovec on Discovery Channel - YouTube
<dz0ny> a so te posnel?
<CrazyLemon> če bi me bi zihr opisali.. this alpha male digs ground in the tunnel with his bare hands
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> mona
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..total BS je ta discovery :)
<dz0ny> lej to je show biznis
<dz0ny> malceč znanosti zraven
<dz0ny> tako kot F1
<dz0ny> :P
<CrazyLemon> sej vem..ampak resno..tunel med hrvaško in italijo? nepremagljive ovire kot je markovec ki je 70m nad morjem?
<CrazyLemon> mislim da faq guys
<dz0ny> cak zmeri je en lokalni tip zraven
<CrazyLemon> najprej bi uredniku dal odpoved potem Å¡e vsem ostalim ki so sodelovali
<dz0ny> očitno jih je ta osmodil
<miha> naši rdečkarji so prav predvidljivi https://github.com/gemrb/gemrb/commits/master.atom
<Seniorita> Recent Commits to gemrb:master
<dz0ny> to zunanje firme delajo
<miha> oops
<miha> http://www.mladina.si/142869/videnje-korejske-krize-skozi-oci-vodicev-iz-severne-koreje/
<Seniorita> Videnje korejske krize skozi oči vodičev iz Severne Koreje | MLADINA.si
<miha> najboljš da vse bralce mladine tja izvozimo
<miha> bo mir doma
<yang> nej se ze enkrat zacne konec sveta
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> hudo tole z markovcem
<dz0ny> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-10/samsung-office-searched-by-police-in-oled-technology-leak-probe.html
<Seniorita> Samsung Office Searched by Police in OLED Technology Leak Probe - Bloomberg
<miha> http://oreilly.com/pub/h/1953
<Seniorita> Format Text IRC does not limit you to using plain text. Add extra formatting, such as underlining and italics, to your messages
<miha> aja, ne smem bold?
<miha> lahk :p
<miha> http://www.seomoz.org/learn-seo/meta-description
<Seniorita> Meta Description Tag - SEO Best Practices | SEOmoz Meta Description SEO best practices. Meta Descriptions are commonly used by search engines on search result pages to display preview snippets for a given page.
<miha> http://www.moskisvet.com/clanek/novice/sokantno-razkritje-iz-vatikana-pornografijo-redno-gledajo.html
<Seniorita> Moškisvet.com - Šokantno razkritje iz Vatikana Potem ko so se pri spletni strani TorrentFreak odločili, da bodo raziskali, koliko erotičnih filmov nelegalno prenesejo z njihovih strežnikov uporabniki iz Vatikana, so zdaj javnost šokirali s svojimi ugotovitvami in spoznanjem, da tudi v svetem m...
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-04-10/full-frontal-slovenias-non-performing-loans
<Seniorita> Full Frontal Of Slovenia's "Non-Performing" Loans | Zero Hedge   »Ever since Cyprus hit the headlines, Slovenia has been close behind. Another small European nation with a banking system that dwarfs its GDP (though not on the scale of Cyprus). However, as we noted previously, it is not the size that matters, it is the precedent. The European leadership are desperate for the 'template' used in Cyprus - of haircutting all the way through the capital st
<dz0ny> miha ciprkse banke so ime večkratnik bdp-ja v svojih bilancah, pri nas je pa količnik :)
<miha> mi mamo tud večkratnik, 1.3 kratnik
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57578809-37/upcoming-macs-to-support-802.11ac-suggests-os-x-code/
<Seniorita> Upcoming Macs to support 802.11ac, suggests OS X code | Apple - CNET News   »Code for the latest beta of OS X 10.8.4 contains a reference to 802.11ac, a hint that future Macs may support the latest flavor of Wi-Fi. Read this article by Lance Whitney on CNET News.«
<miha> dz0ny: ampak testiram meta description in meta twitter:description
<miha> tule je twitter description boljši http://www.newstatesman.com/economics/2013/04/even-after-thatcher-conservatives-never-learned-benefits-redistribution
<Seniorita> Even after Thatcher, the Conservatives never learned the benefits of redistribution   »Sometimes you want to make everyone better off, not just the rich.«
<dz0ny> mh predlog naslov \n opis
<miha> misliš da je boljš?
<dz0ny> mh sploh če imaš veliko okno, potem je kar težko najt kaj je naslov, pa če se mi še spalča naprej brat
<dz0ny> splača*
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57578809-37/upcoming-macs-to-support-802.11ac-suggests-os-x-code/
<Seniorita> Upcoming Macs to support 802.11ac, suggests OS X code | Apple - CNET News
<miha> aja doh
<miha> \n ne bo Å¡lo
<miha> lahk dva mesidža edin
<dz0ny> no sej to je blo mišljeno
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57578809-37/upcoming-macs-to-support-802.11ac-suggests-os-x-code/
<Seniorita> Upcoming Macs to support 802.11ac, suggests OS X code | Apple - CNET News
<Seniorita> »Code for the latest beta of OS X 10.8.4 contains a reference to 802.11ac, a hint that future Macs may support the latest flavor of Wi-Fi. Read this article by Lance Whitney on CNET News.«
<miha> tule je twitter description boljši http://www.newstatesman.com/economics/2013/04/even-after-thatcher-conservatives-never-learned-benefits-redistribution
<Seniorita> Even after Thatcher, the Conservatives never learned the benefits of redistribution
<Seniorita> »Sometimes you want to make everyone better off, not just the rich.«
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-04-10/full-frontal-slovenias-non-performing-loans
<Seniorita> Full Frontal Of Slovenia's "Non-Performing" Loans | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »Ever since Cyprus hit the headlines, Slovenia has been close behind. Another small European nation with a banking system that dwarfs its GDP (though not on the scale of Cyprus). However, as we noted previously, it is not the size that matters, it is the precedent. The European leadership are desperate for the 'template' used in Cyprus - of haircutting all the way through the capital structure - not be used in Slovenia for fear the real world will see
<miha> tko?
<miha> http://www.intimna.si/velika-razprodaja/3013-vlazilna-krema-geisha-butter-delight.html
<Seniorita> Vlažilna krema Geisha Butter Delight - Intimna.si (Slovensko)
<Seniorita> »Vlažilna krema Geisha Butter Delight (Slovensko)«
<miha> http://www.zadovoljna.si/clanek/news/15-letnici-priznali-umor-66-letnega-moskega-iz-vidma.html
<Seniorita> Zadovoljna.si - 15-letnici priznali umor 66-letnega moškega iz Vidma
<Seniorita> »Italijanski Videm je pretresel umor, ki sta ga zagrešili petnajstletnici. Zadavili naj bi 66-letnega moškega, ki ju je po njunih besedah skušal posiliti. A preiskovalcev njuna pripoved ne prepriča, saj je preveč neskladij, zaradi katerih iščejo os...«
<zdobersek> konfuzen naslov ...
<miha> http://potrebna.si/da-je-bolj-mikavno-seksata-javno
<Seniorita> Da je bolj mikavno, seksata javno - potrebna.si
<Seniorita> »«
<miha> hm
<dz0ny> <meta name="description" content="" />
<dz0ny> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-10/samsung-office-searched-by-police-in-oled-technology-leak-probe.html
<Seniorita> Samsung Office Searched by Police in OLED Technology Leak Probe - Bloomberg
<Seniorita> »South Korean police searched the offices of Samsung Electronics Co.’s display-making unit yesterday in connection with an investigation into alleged technology theft.«
<miha> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/trupla-dojenckov-hranila-v-zmrzovalniku.html
<Seniorita> Trupla dojenčkov hranila v zmrzovalniku
<Seniorita> »Poljakinja je ubila tri od svojih sedmih otrok in njihova trupla spravila v zmrzovalnik.«
<miha> kul, to sploh ni treba članka brat
<miha> vse bistveno že pove :D
<dz0ny> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-met-langsdorf-obit-20130409,0,6821575.story
<Seniorita> Martyl Langsdorf, designed Doomsday Clock, dies - chicagotribune.com
<Seniorita> »Martyl Langsdorf artist who designed Doomsday Clock for Bulletin of Atomic Scientists«
<miha> http://www.diablowiki.com/Trapsin_by_Ferr3t
<Seniorita> Trapsin by Ferr3t - Diablo Wiki
<Seniorita> »The Trapsin is an Assassin class character that makes full utilization of the Trap skilltree and a shallow dip into the Shadow skills to support her. Traps are minion based summons that are stationary and attacks enemies as soon as they enter the range of the trap. When multiple enemies are within reach, the one closest to the trap becomes the target. At end-build this character specialization will deal massive amounts of Lightning, moderate amounts 
<dz0ny> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-22088835
<Seniorita> BBC News - South Korea raises alert with North to 'vital threat'
<Seniorita> »South Korea raises its alert level to "vital threat" amid indications that North Korea is preparing for a medium-range missile test.«
<dz0ny> še ena projšnja se zna na msg enako odzvat?
<miha> v bistvu se odzove, sam trenutn verjetn seb pošlje mesidž :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/national/2013/04/10/69/0301000000AEN20130410001300315F.HTML
<Seniorita> S. Korea raises surveillance status to monitor NK missile launch | YONHAP NEWS
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1799-1: NVIDIA graphics drivers vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1799-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.diablowiki.com/Trapsin_by_Ferr3t
<CrazyLemon> blah.. :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.diablowiki.com/Trapsin_by_Ferr3t
<Seniorita> Trapsin by Ferr3t - Diablo Wiki
<Seniorita> »The Trapsin is an Assassin class character that makes full utilization of the Trap skilltree and a shallow dip into the Shadow skills to support her. Traps are minion based summons that are stationary and attacks enemies as soon as they enter the range of the trap. When multiple enemies are within reach, the one closest to the trap becomes the target. At end-build this character specialization will deal massive amounts of Lightning, moderate amounts 
<CrazyLemon> to bo sam floodala! :)
<miha> dz0ny: probi zdj msgjat, url, google translate, google search
<miha> mora odgovorit isto kot na kanalu
<miha> sam ne je floodat :p
<miha>  /msg seniorita !g crazymelon
<Seniorita> Marlon Farrugia - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/crazymelon
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam bolda mi
<miha> dz0ny: men je všeč bold
<miha> a izklopim?
<dz0ny> mi je vseeno
<miha> dz0ny: zakaj pa rabiš msg?
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bolda..vsaj ne na kanalu :)
<miha> ne na tem
<dz0ny> zato da ne smetim z !t tle
<miha> dz0ny: ok :)
<miha> bom logiral :D
<dz0ny> btw https://github.com/ubuntu-si/tf2-bot/blob/master/tf2bot/howdoi.coffee
<Seniorita> tf2-bot/tf2bot/howdoi.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/tf2-bot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to tf2-bot development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> enkrat ko boš imel čas, pretty please
<miha> howdoi what :)
<dz0ny> tle maš teste če kaj ne bo jasno, coffee je kot ruby,python https://github.com/ubuntu-si/tf2-bot/blob/master/test/howdoi.coffee
<Seniorita> tf2-bot/test/howdoi.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/tf2-bot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to tf2-bot development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<miha> howdoi get porn in space
<miha> ne dela
<dz0ny> !g site:stackoverflow get potn in space inurl:porn
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<dz0ny> !g site:stackoverflow get porn in space
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<dz0ny> miha: itak da ne dela če ni več bota :)
<dz0ny> !g site:stackoverflow porn
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57578813-93/why-mozilla-had-a-change-of-heart-about-webp-images
<Seniorita> Why Mozilla had a change of heart about WebP images | Internet & Media - CNET News
<Seniorita> »Two reasons behind Firefox programmers' reconsideration of opposition to Google's image format: graphics files 30 percent smaller for faster Web page loads, and a request from a close ally. Read this article by Stephen Shankland on CNET News.«
<miha> dz0ny: aha, torej dodam !stackoverflow ?
<miha> al ka bi rad
<miha> l8rz
<dz0ny> howdoi je malce drugačen fora je v tem da pobere prvi odgovor + code če je iz vseh stackoverflow strani
<miha> to bi lahk prek konzole iz seniorite klical?
<dz0ny> sej al pa če omogočiš da !g site: dovoli
<Seniorita> Kako omogočiti piškotke HRVASKI JEZIK http://prodaja.collegium.eu/templates/HR/howToEnableCookies.php
<miha> sj ne blokira !g site:
<Seniorita> Google Sites - Free websites and wikis http://sites.google.com/
<miha> sam verjetn narobe zakodira :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> !g -por +naked girls
<Seniorita> Monde Yeux - Naked Girls (Audio) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQFrUFlBl20
<miha> a +porn obstaja?
<dz0ny> itak da obstaja
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> sej to je bil un fiasko z githubom
<dz0ny> k so pogruntal da eni child iščejo
<dz0ny> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5298448
<Seniorita> Wow, they've definitely gone on a spam-killing spree recently. Following that sc... | Hacker News
<miha> dz0ny: kaj torej želiš, site:, še kaj?
<dz0ny> inurl:
<miha> hm
<miha> kak pa to deluje
<miha> za site vem
<miha> "&sitesearch=" + site
<dz0ny> !g site:gov.si inurl:*docx
<Seniorita> čiščenje dokumenta s končnico .DOCX - Evroterm http://evroterm.gov.si/t/ciscenje2007.htm
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Easily Sign The Ubuntu Code Of Conduct With CoC Signing Assistant  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5dI1IJSR3Vs/easily-sign-ubuntu-code-of-conduct-with.html
<dz0ny> miha: to gre vse v q=
<dz0ny> sam encodat moraš
<dz0ny> nima svojega parametra
<dz0ny> pa duck duck go je tud super
<dz0ny> https://duckduckgo.com/goodies#Cryptography
<Seniorita> DuckDuckGo Goodies
<dz0ny> recimo
<dz0ny> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=qrcode+http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu.si
<Seniorita> qrcode http://ubuntu.si at DuckDuckGo
<miha> !g site:24ur.com murko
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Damjan Murko predstavlja svojega malega http://24ur.com/z1rh6r
<dz0ny> duckduckgo je trenutno najbolj uporaben search stroj poleg googla
<miha> !g site:stackoverflow get porn in space
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<miha> !g site:stackoverflow.com get porn in space
<Seniorita> html - Cannot remove extra margin/padding between divs even ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7760760/cannot-remove-extra-margin-padding-between-divs-even-though-reset-css-used
<miha> !g site:predlagam.vladi optični internet
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<dz0ny> !g site:duckduckgo.com get porn in space
<miha> !g site:predlagam.vladi.si optični internet
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<Seniorita> predlagam.vladi.si: Internet ustavna pravica http://predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/2040
<miha> :D
<sterna> ma kasna ustavna pravica
<sterna> to bi mogla bit osnovna clovekova pravica
<miha> !g site:pornhub.com sterna
<sterna> pred raznimi hranami in tako neumnostjo
<Seniorita> attitude stern - Pornhub.com http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=896545420
<sterna> itak so predebeli
<sterna> zgleda me se ni na pornhubu
<sterna> vsaj pod tem nickom ne.
<miha> !g site:ubuntu.si sterna
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<miha> !g site:www.ubuntu.si sterna
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<miha> !g sterna
<Seniorita> Sterna - Freedom and flexibility http://www.sterna.is/
<miha> nč, lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Enter4: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40008/#p40008
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40009/#p40009
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Where’d Gwibber Go in Ubuntu 13.04? And What’s Friends?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sF0_G6Lu46Q/gwibber-not-in-ubuntu-13-04-install-friends
<miha685089> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha685089> !g hello world
<Seniorita> Hello world program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hello_world_program
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40010/#p40010
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40011/#p40011
<kubanc> hellow
<kubanc> a pozna kdo ksn bolsi cloud file server kot je owncloud
<kubanc> ?
<zdobersek> za self-hosting?
<kubanc> jap, svoj cloud server bi rad, ker mi je Dropbox skensla 18GB placa in imas asmo se 3.5GB :S
<dz0ny> kubanc: https://github.com/haiwen/seafile
<Seniorita> haiwen/seafile · GitHub
<Seniorita> »seafile - Seafile -- A better place for managing documents together.«
<kubanc> dz0ny, a ga uporabljas?
<dz0ny> sem
<dz0ny> jeba je za nastavit
<kubanc> ahm..
<dz0ny> pa na custom portu je
<dz0ny> drugace je uporaben
<kubanc> aja a ownclud ma standard port al kako?
<dz0ny> valda če je prek http :)
<dz0ny> to ma svoj protokol
<dz0ny> pa owncloud je php
<dz0ny> seafile je pa python
<kubanc> in kaj je narobe z PHP?
<dz0ny> ja PHP je
<dz0ny> pač prenesejo se vse "težave" jezika
<dz0ny> mal se kakšna datoeka preimenjuje
<dz0ny> malo crkne če je datoeka velika (ker jo php v ram zbaše, ali pa poteče čas)
<dz0ny> sicer se da vse nastavit
<dz0ny> samo shared hostingi nimajo tega :)
<dz0ny> ti ne pustijo nastavljat
<dz0ny> aja pa ne zan nadaljevat prenosa
<kubanc> ma jst bi v virtualki naredil...
<kubanc> pri sebi doma...
<dz0ny> uf če boš potem samo lokalno dostopal bo ok
<kubanc> sicer to mi ne zagotovi varnosti podatkov, mi pa vsaj zagotovi transparentnost med napravami...
<dz0ny> drugače pa odsvetujem
<kubanc> dz0ny, ker?
<dz0ny> webdav ni protokol za velike datoteke
<dz0ny> pa buggy je vse skupaj
<dz0ny> za domačao rabo ti bo verjetno kakšen sparkle sahre dovolj
<dz0ny> al pa marbit chrot pa sftp
<dz0ny> mal overkill je owncloud al pa seafile
<dz0ny> bbl
<kubanc> dz0ny, a sparkleshare lahko dostopas preko http?
<dz0ny> dostopas ja sinhroniziras ne
<kubanc> samo sparkleshare ni na android-u...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Enter4: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40012/#p40012
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40013/#p40013
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40014/#p40014
<CrazyLemon> lynx..vem kaj pomeni $3 ter $7 ampak on nima tok stolpcev
<CrazyLemon> ima 2
<lynxlynxlynx> ima jih, samo ne razumeš ga
<CrazyLemon> kako jih ima.. ima
<lynxlynxlynx> grep + awk => kar je napisal, da je vsebina
<CrazyLemon> ime1 2314141
<CrazyLemon> je to to
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, to je že rezultat
<lynxlynxlynx> mal je bil nejasen v prvem postu
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> Rad bi spisal skripto v bashu, ki bi fajl z vsebino spodaj
<CrazyLemon> ime1    554846
<CrazyLemon> ime2    751896
<CrazyLemon> izpisala nekako takole(ali vsaj podobno)
<CrazyLemon> ime1
<CrazyLemon>     554846
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej kaj ti je odgovoril
<CrazyLemon> ja no..torej ima v fajlu 'ime1 34523'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> kateri si ti http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4wxCt_kmBLI
<Seniorita> Prva CE petkova runda 2013 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Prva celjska petkova runda. Super vreme :)«
<CrazyLemon> oh gosh :)
<zdobersek> talepi.
<CrazyLemon> ah že vem
<CrazyLemon> ti si tist k reklamira AMD
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> kaj pa vem.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?!?
<sasa84> a če ej vejica, se novica pokaže v dveh delih? :)
<sasa84> men se je prvo rtvslo...pol čez neki cajta pa še tist naprej :)
<sasa84> al ste vmes spreminjal?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje se pokaže v dveh delih?
<CrazyLemon> kakšna vejica?
<sasa84> za ubuntu.si novico se mi je tko pokazala
<sasa84> aja, Å¡e neki... linki za xubuntu 12.04 na ubuntu.si ne delajo
<sasa84> pa ubuntu, kubuntu,.,,
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker so updejti
<sasa84> 12.04 različice
<tinkster> Heh ... how bizarre, I can't understand what Enter4 is trying to achieve with the script at all :)
<tinkster> Moja Slovenscina je hujsa kod sem misel :}
 * dz0ny se skrije
<sasa84> dz0ny, a bežiš? :)
<sasa84> dober večer tinkster :)
<tinkster> Dobro jutro ;}
<tinkster> 07:40
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti... :)
<CrazyLemon> tinkster me neither :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sedaj bi moglo delat
<CrazyLemon> recheck
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js? :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: a un usb ti je uspelo zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi ti..js sm včeraj :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: stats
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dela, ti si zakon ;)
<dz0ny> da vidmo če se splača un drivedroid
<dz0ny> spisat
<sasa84> dz0ny, sem probala in ni šlo skoz...sm kr na dvd pol zapekla pa gotova maša
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bo spet bil samo na prvi strani potem se ne splača :)
<sasa84> zdej ej nameščen lubuntu 12.04
<dz0ny> razen to da mi je danes piratska stranka začela sledit, nisem kej dosegel
<sasa84> am...se mi pa pržge prvo neki...MAC pa cifre...pa pol DHCP pa ene 4-5 pik nabira pa pol d kao ne najde al kwa...pol pa boota
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in glede na to da je tvoj članek prvi na prvi strani
<sasa84> morm kej v biosu naštimat?
<CrazyLemon> potem lahk sklepaš da vsi obiski prve strani so videli tvoj članek
<sasa84> kao d ne boota iz networka al kaj bi tole pomenil?
<dz0ny> kolk pa je blo to 20? :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny okrog 60
 * sasa84 prebrala rtvslo novico ;)
<dz0ny> kaj več od povprečja?
<dz0ny> mislim pozabil sem link zavit v sledenje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem..je pa res da je nekdo danes zjutraj objavil na G+ tvojo novico
<CrazyLemon> kar je prekleto čudno :9
<tinkster> sasa84, can you tell me what your problem is in English? :)
<dz0ny> tako da ne vem kolk jih je z tw prišlo
<CrazyLemon> tko da si dobu 4x +1 na G+
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> ja očitno da sem napačen kanal uporabil
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] johnnyyy: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40015/#p40015
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy pa obožuje one liner rešitve :D
<dz0ny> ja sem mu malo popravil
<dz0ny> btw čemu mamo tisti 20px border
<dz0ny> sto medvedov, padding in margin mamo
<sasa84> tinkster, nothing special... don't worry :) i'm wondering if that pre-boot message "MAC...DHCP..." has something with booting via network
<tinkster> Yes, it does.
<tinkster> Your machine may be set to boot via network ROM before external media
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40016/#p40016
<sasa84> tinkster, i should change that in bios right?
<tinkster> If it bothers you - yes
<tinkster> Unless your router forwards bootp to the great unwashed there's no harm in having it on, though. Just a bit of a delay in the boot process
<sasa84> no, the OS (lubuntu) is on hard drive
<tinkster> oh ok
<tinkster> same thing, though
<tinkster> it's just a matter of the boot order, and BOOTP comes first
<sasa84> but it takes few second more to boot bacuse of that message (probably looking for booting via network)
<sasa84> because*
<CrazyLemon> kateri
<CrazyLemon> torej včeraj je bilo 191 obiskov prve strani
<CrazyLemon> od tega sta 2 Å¡e enkrat odprla tvoj post
<CrazyLemon> 2.	
<CrazyLemon> feedly.com
<CrazyLemon> 15	6,98%
<CrazyLemon> to mi je všeč :)
<CrazyLemon> včeraj in danes..
<sasa84> wow CrazyLemon
<tinkster> Are you guys enforcing flood rules? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: twitter please
<tinkster> I have an awk-only solution for Enter4's problem
<dz0ny> pod referrer
<tinkster> But can't be bothered to create an account :)
<tinkster> {
<tinkster>   a[$1]=a[$1]"\n  "$2
<tinkster>   b[$1]++
<tinkster> }
<tinkster> END{
<tinkster>   for(i in a){
<tinkster>     print i" "a[i]
<tinkster>     print "  ="b[i]
<tinkster>   }
<tinkster> }
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/intl/sl/policies/technologies/cookies/
<Seniorita> Kako Google uporablja piškotke – Pravilniki in načela – Google
<tinkster> awk -f e.awk enter4
<tinkster> ime1
<tinkster>   554846
<tinkster>   874651231
<tinkster>   8545441
<tinkster>   =3
<CrazyLemon> tinkster yes we are enforcing flood rules.. we prefer pastebin :)
<tinkster> ime2
<tinkster>   751896
<tinkster>   421185
<tinkster>   58875521
<tinkster>   =3
<tinkster> ime3
<tinkster>   48975641
<tinkster>   =1
<tinkster> ime4
<tinkster>   874562
<tinkster>   =1
<tinkster> Too late ;}
<tinkster> And sorry :}
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj wow?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] johnnyyy: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40017/#p40017
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> 1.	www.ubuntu.si/2013/04/rtvslovenija-predvajalnik-video-vsebin-portala-rtvslo-si/	10	11	00:00:18	1,10
<CrazyLemon> 10 obiskov 11 ogledov
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: suggestion za css http://screencloud.net/v/vA3x
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 21:59:57 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ježeš marija kok tega moram PREPISAT
<CrazyLemon> a ni lažje pastebinat? :D
<dz0ny> ja dobiš wait
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nč ni narobe, d se mal potrudš :P
<sasa84> a ti more dz0ny vse k tazadni prnest? ccc, kam gre ta svet, kaj bo s to mladino :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 še vedno ne vem o čem govoriš :)
<sasa84> nč CrazyLemon, priden k si popravu linke ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in zakaj je to 'wow'? :)
<CrazyLemon> ker dejansko neki počnem na ubuntu.si? :>
<sasa84> sorči CrazyLemon ...nism hotla bit direktna :P
<sasa84> če bo dz0ny napisu tole z droid*...bi znal bit pa zanimiv :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si kej počekiru, če moj fon BP dela s 4ko? :P
<dz0ny> ti sam root dej :)
<dz0ny> na kda je bl Å¡voh za tega tvojega
<dz0ny> xda*
<sasa84> en je na forum napisal... Update e katastrofa. Delal sem po sistemu: factory reset-update-factory reset, v upanju, da ne bo kakih zapletov.
<sasa84> telefon dela zelo salbo, skoraj vsak dan ga moraš resetirati, da dela kolikor toliko normalno. Štekajo SMS-i, klicanje, wi-fi ne dela kot bi moral, določene aplikacije so popolnoma neodzivne.
<sasa84> Skratka, ne update-at.
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja to malo pretirava
<dz0ny> pozabil je modem posodobit
<dz0ny> zato mu vse Å¡teka
<sasa84> dz0ny, al pa router vklopt :P
<dz0ny> mja telefon ma gsm modem o tem govorimo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Enter4: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40018/#p40018
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tinkster: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40019/#p40019
<tinkster> :)
<tinkster> Muchas gracias, senorita!
<CrazyLemon> well you guys just solved his homework which means he didnt learn a thing :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v bistvu se je naučil, da mu na forumu vedno nekdo reši :)
<tinkster> Heh
<johnnyyy> a dej, to ni za 5 minut dela, jst Å¡e vim-a ne odprem za to
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy ti ne..on pa tudi ne bo
<CrazyLemon> ker bo raje   vprašal na forumu
<CrazyLemon> in bo dobu odgovor
<tinkster> Pa je ze cakal 5 dni ;}
<johnnyyy> jst sem Å¡ele dans vidu :)
<tinkster> And I thought my awk was fairly educational ...
<tinkster> just imagine the teacher asking him how it actually works ;D
<sasa84> lahko bi šla študirat na fri... naloge pa bi (mi) reševali na forumu :D
<johnnyyy> ko bi šla pa na razgovor za službo, ti bi pa kolega prek slušalke govoru :)
<sasa84> evo ;)
<sasa84> pa med Å¡ihtom bi tud tukej visela :D
<CrazyLemon> tinkster they actually will ask him..and he'll have to improve the script and then he'll fail misserably :)
<tinkster> Crazy, if you don't mind ... can you address me in Slovene? :)  Just so I have to do some work, too ;}
<tinkster> I pray for forgiveness if I post in English, but my passive Slovene is far better than my active.
<miha685089> !T en sl who are you
<miha685089> !t en sl why no speak slovenly
<Seniorita> zakaj ne govorijo Aljkavo
<CrazyLemon> tinkster to pomeni da se bom mogel potrudit in pisat pravilno slovensko :)
<CrazyLemon> aljkavo..haha
<tinkster> ker moja slovenscina je zelo slaba
<tinkster> nisem govoril v stiridesetih let
<tinkster> in nisem sel v solo v sloveniji pred tem
<miha685089> !g centerslo
<Seniorita> Center za Slovenščino http://www.centerslo.net/
<tinkster> hvala lepa miha
<CrazyLemon> nisem govoril stirideset let*
<miha685089> Kako si pa ta kanal nasel? :)
<tinkster> xchat -> server -> list of channels -> search: sloven
<miha685089> Kul
<tinkster> Heh
<tinkster> I thought we're speaking Slovene here ;} ... what's Kul?
 * tinkster ducks & covers
<miha685089> Kul je slovenly za cool
<tinkster> Heh
<miha685089> Iz kje pa si?
<tinkster> Originally, or where am I at the moment?
<tinkster> Rojen v Mariboru
<tinkster> zrastl v Minhnu
<tinkster> Atm living in Wellington, NZ
<miha685089> Nz... Zeleno kot slovenija? Bolj domace kot au puscava?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: si za en test?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Enter4: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40020/#p40020
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40021/#p40021
<tinkster> Bolj zeleno kot slo :}
<tinkster> Toliko razlicnih shades(?) zelene
<sasa84> odtenkov :)
<tinkster> Hvala
<sasa84> odtenek (sg, nom.), odtenki (pl, nom.)
<sasa84> ;)
<msev> emm a če dam program v usr/local/bin bi v konzoli načeloma moral biti ta zalaufan direktno brez da pišem pot do njega?
<tinkster> msev: ce je a) set executable in b) the right platform ;}
<msev> platform je taprav
<msev> pač imam 64 bitni ubuntu in program je za 64 biten linux narejen
<anny> raje 32
<msev> fora je v temu da mi je podobna zadeva že delovala...
<msev> zdaj mi pa ne,...pravi da ne najde ukaza
<CrazyLemon> ta anny..niti pozdravi ne pa že zaje.. folk :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> čeeeer
<tinkster> msev, a imas /usr/local/bin v $PATH?
<tinkster> Ce imas, kaj pa "file /usr/local/bin/ukaz" rece?
<msev> reče da nekaj manjka se mi zdi
<msev> kako pogledam če imam v Path-u?
<dz0ny> msev: which imeprogram če to ni potem ti manjka +x aka chmod +x /usr/.../imeprograma
<msev> seprav najprej napišem which namd2
<msev> nič mi ne napiše
<tinkster> echo $PATH
<msev> :/usr/local/bin:
<dz0ny> msev: ls /usr/local/bin/namd2
<msev> je notr
<dz0ny> kaj pravi maš exec flag
<dz0ny> ls -all sori
<msev> ko vtipkam  ls /usr/local/bin/namd2
<msev> mi vrže: dostop do /usr/local/bin/namd2 ni mogoč: No such file or directory
<dz0ny> mja potem tam sploh nimaš appa
<msev> imam
<dz0ny> mogoče v sbin?
<msev> če dam gksudo nautilus in grem tja pogledat je tam
<dz0ny> no tole nared
<msev> aja sam mal
<msev> je pa v svoji mapi
<msev> znotraj bin-a
<msev> mogoče je to probelm
<dz0ny> ja :)
<dz0ny> sudo ln -s /usr/local/bin/tista mapa/namd2 /usr/local/bin/namd2
<dz0ny> pa poglej da ma +x
<msev> a mi prosim prej Å¡e malo razlo
<msev> razložiš kaj bo ta ukaz naredil
<CrazyLemon> naredil bo simbolično povezavo "tista mapa/namd2" v enem direktoriju višje.. torej tam kjer bi mogu bit tvoj program
<msev> kul
<CrazyLemon> tko da ko bo sistem dostopal do namd2 bo dejansko dostopal do "tista mapa/namd2"
<msev> "<dz0ny> pa poglej da ma +x" kaj pa tole?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kdaj drugic, zdle grem spat.
<CrazyLemon> msev chmod +x namd2 pa sudo spredaj.. eXecutable..torej da ga lahk zalaufaš
<dz0ny> msev: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 156376 mar 26 22:21 /usr/bin/adb* primer
<CrazyLemon> adb maš v bin?
<msev> aha ok
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<dz0ny> a me boš tepu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ne da google te stvari v /opt pa potem doda v path ?
<dz0ny> naah jaz kr linkam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne tepem po enajsti uri :)
<dz0ny> gogole nč ne da
<dz0ny> sam moraš
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se več.. tudi adbja že dolg nisem uporabljal
<CrazyLemon> je pa adb wireless zakon :)
<dz0ny> fora je da uporabljam fish in ne bash
<dz0ny> pa ma un malce drugače narejeno
<msev> ok dela
<msev> hvala
<msev> !
<msev> ni mi bilo treba mu povedat da je executable
<msev> ...Å¡e eno vpr. imam preden greste vsi spat :)
<msev> danes mi je močno freeznu, sem moral uporabit ctrl+alt+prntscr+susb
 * tinkster bo selj spat se enih 12 ur ;}
<msev> ostale zadeve niso prijele (npr. da bi šel v tekstovni način itd.)
<tinkster> ^bo^ne bo
<CrazyLemon> sel*
<tinkster> hvala :}
<msev> no in potem sem izbral lastniški driver od nvidie
<msev> in se mi zdi da počasneje delajo stvari
<CrazyLemon> msev probaj drugič sshjat pa uporabi top da vidiš kaj ga matra
<dz0ny> +1
<msev> a da sam sebe ssh-jam?
<msev> kaj pa je to drugače kot npr. da sam top oz. atop oz. htop poženem in gledam?
<dz0ny> pa poglej kolk free rama, kaj prav ps, dmesg pa kaj piše v xorg logu
<CrazyLemon> msev sam sebe boš težko..ker se sistem ne odziva na ukaze
<CrazyLemon> z druge naprave..telefon, tablica, pc,laptop, etc
<msev> aja takrat aha
 * dz0ny se čudi da ni enga orodja ki bi vse to nekam pastalo po defaultu 
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej je :)
<dz0ny> ja whoopsie
<CrazyLemon> ob bugreportu se vse uploada na launchpad
<CrazyLemon> jp
<msev> pa teli bug-reporti
<msev> mi samo melje in nič ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> msev klikneš na podrobnosti
<dz0ny> mislim capture_status_and_pastebinit
<msev> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> in počakaš
<msev> kliknem in melje in melje
<msev> potem se mi pa ne da več čakat pa ga zaprem :)
<CrazyLemon> počakaj da zmelje :)
<tinkster> lol
<tinkster> kaj pa s prahom nastaivs?
<msev> no uglavnem potem sem dal nazaj na noveau driver...ampak ni vse tko smooth kot je bilo na začetku
<msev> vmes sem po nasvetu enega linuxaša še nekaj zbrisal
<msev> takrat ko sem imel pač nvidin driver sem zbrisal nekaj od noveau driverja ki je ostalo še gor
<msev> pa ni brisanje tistega nič pomagalo k performancu
<dz0ny> msev: dkms status | pastebinit
<dz0ny> :)
<msev> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau{p}
<msev> tole sm zbrisal
<dz0ny> Xorg.conf si pobrisal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dkms status brez uname -r je tricky business :D
<dz0ny> pr amd je pomagalo da si gles ponovno namestu
<msev> potem sem ponovno namestil noveau driver
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 12.10 zadnji kernel ma
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: čutim na vodi :)
<msev> "dkms status | pastebinit" a potem zaženem tole
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> al se mi pa blede
<CrazyLemon> msev najprej poženi
<CrazyLemon> uname -r
<CrazyLemon> pa skopiraj kaj ti izpiše
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> da vidim če dz0nyeva voda laže ali ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev> 3.5.0-27-generic
<msev> pomoje mam zadnjega
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kšn film?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny my weird sexual adventure :D
<CrazyLemon> msev good enough..zdj pa Å¡e tist dz0ny ukaz
<CrazyLemon> /s/weird/awkward
<CrazyLemon> komedija je
<dz0ny> Promised Land?
<CrazyLemon> kr ok
<msev> najprej moram inštalirat pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa gangster squad si pogledal?
<CrazyLemon> msev kr dej
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm itak če gosling igra pa emma stone
<msev> Poskušate poslati prazen dokument, končanje.
<CrazyLemon> emma je fajn ja :)
<dz0ny> !g youtube My Awkward Sexual Adventure
<Seniorita> My Awkward Sexual Adventure Trailer - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FTPToEEstI
<msev> dkms status | pastebinit
<msev> Poskušate poslati prazen dokument, končanje.
<dz0ny> samo dkms status?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1288558/
<Seniorita> Evil Dead (2013) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Fede Alvarez. With Jane Levy, Shiloh Fernandez, Jessica Lucas, Lou Taylor Pucci. Five friends head to a remote cabin, where the discovery of a Book of the Dead leads them to unwittingly summon up demons living in the nearby woods. The evil presence possesses them until only one is left to fight for survival.«
<msev> posodabljalnik mi hoče neki free implementation of the OpenGL API - dri modules in glx runtime inštalirat
<msev> mogoče bo pomagalo :D
<dz0ny> msev zihr
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nism ljubitelj horrorjev :)
<msev> dkms status mi nič ne da ven
<dz0ny> če ima grozljivka imdb 7.4
<dz0ny> to ni kr tako
<msev> nič ne izpiše
<dz0ny> msev: pol je ok
<dz0ny> lahko probaš še Xorg.conf ponastavit
<dz0ny> čeprav dvomim da bo kaj boljše
<dz0ny> pa ubuntu dash trgovino vn vrž
<dz0ny> tist tud rama mal preveč kur
<dz0ny> unity-scope-shop se mi zdi
<msev> predno me je zezat začel sem imel cca 1400mb rama frej
<msev> zdej mislim da ga imam samo Å¡e okoli 1000
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1389096/
<Seniorita> Stand Up Guys (2012) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Fisher Stevens. With Al Pacino, Alan Arkin, Christopher Walken, Julianna Margulies. A pair of aging stickup men try to get the old gang back together for one last hurrah before one of the guys takes his last assignment - to kill his comrade.«
<dz0ny> !g youtube Stand Up Guys
<Seniorita> Stand Up Guys Trailer (2013) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drm7lTx08ro
<CrazyLemon> je kr kul... verjetno si ga ze gledal
<sasa84> dragi moji...pridni bodite
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<dz0ny> noč
<msev> noč
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nisem
<tinkster> lahkon oč
<tinkster> errh
<tinkster> lahko noč
<msev> tinkster bi danes potreboval večje črke na tipkovnici :P
<msev> hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0790628/ ? :D
<Seniorita> The Incredible Burt Wonderstone (2013) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Don Scardino. With Steve Carell, Luke Vanek, Steve Buscemi, Mason Cook. When a street magician's stunts begins to make their show look stale, superstar magicians Burt Wonderstone and Anton Marvelton look to salvage on their act - and their friendship - by staging their own daring stunt.«
<dz0ny> !g youtube he Incredible Burt Wonderstone
<msev> a ima kdo še kakšno idejo kaj bi lahko povzročalo slugishness
<Seniorita> The Incredible Burt Wonderstone - Official Trailer 1 - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11TzXCWnUao
<tinkster> che? :)
<CrazyLemon> msev star procesor  nov sistem? :D
<msev> 2.2ghz 2 jedrni?
<msev> a je prestar?
<CrazyLemon> its aight
<msev> grafična je pa res zanič...nvidia 8600m gt 256mb samo
<msev> pa na cajte mi compiz crashne
<msev> če grem s kurzorjem nad unity mi na cajte proc kar na 40% "našopa"
<CrazyLemon> si probal unity 2d?
<CrazyLemon> a je to Å¡e v 12.10?
<dz0ny> v 12.10 je sam meta a ni ?
<msev> nism
<msev> sem pa probal cinnamon
<msev> samo fora je v tem da mi je smooth delal
<msev> do danes zjutraj
<dz0ny> GN
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa zjutraj počel? :)
<msev> ko sem nevem kaj naredil...in mi zdaj ne dela več tako smooth
<CrazyLemon> LN
<msev> lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja.. LN zveni fajn.. tko da
<CrazyLemon> LN :D
<msev> ln
<msev> a pol greš ti  tut spat?
<msev> a ti samo zveni dobr :P
<CrazyLemon> grem videt če je tudi občutek dober :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja
 * CrazyLemon off
<msev> hehe
<msev> no kul
<msev> ln
<tinkster> Lahko noc lemon :)
<msev> tinkster,
<msev> a mi ti lahko nekaj odgovoriš
<msev> :)
<tinkster> I'll try
<msev> kle gledam v htop-u
<msev> zakaj mi compiz 3 procese laufa
<tinkster> gnome/ubuntu desktop?
<tinkster> compiz = compositing window manager
<msev> pač stock desktop
<msev> unity
<tinkster> Same thing :)
<msev> yea
<tinkster> Is eating all CPU?
<msev> kinda
<msev> 75% na cajte
<msev> če je dobre vole 40%
<tinkster> That's with a non-accelerated driver?
<msev> ?
<msev> opensource grafični driver mam
<tinkster> some xorg module rather than the NVidia proprietary ones
<tinkster> Yah
<tinkster> Have you considered using NVidia from PPA?
<msev> yeah but it was worse than the opensource one
<msev> open-sores lol :P
<tinkster> seriously?
<tinkster> LOL
<msev> yea really
<msev> tudi mene čudi
<msev> npr. en program vmd
<msev> mi je delal gui smooth na ful screen z opensource driverjem
<msev> z nvidinim pa tko samo na 1 četrtini zaslona smooth
<msev> potem je pa začel laggat
<tinkster> Cudno
<msev> ga je tista molekula čist preveč utrudla
<tinkster> Heh
<msev> tko recimo zj k minimiziram okna tko vidim k se zmanjšujejo
<msev> prej pa pač je šlo bliskovito :D
<msev> pač po freezu vse deluje lag-ish
<msev> tist freeze je uniču vs experience
<msev> :)
<tinkster> Sorry, missed half of that :)
<tinkster> My Slovene is rudimentary
<msev> yea
<msev> ok doke...gotta go sleep now
<msev> good night! :)
<tinkster> Sleep well
<tinkster> lahko noc
<msev> =
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-11
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40022/#p40022
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Enter4: Re: Gnezdenje v BASHu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40023/#p40023
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> eloooow
<miha> ;)
<sasa84> mihi, vprašanje mam zate :P
<miha> uf :$
<miha> reci
<sasa84> čak ;)
<sasa84> ti fotkam :)
<sterna> miha: as vidu
<sterna> http://jezus.si:81/render?target=cactiStyle%28bitcoin.*.transactions%29&height=500&width=1100&lineMode=connected&from=-24hour
<miha> sterna: vcas pogledam
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/zakaj-bi-fant-ki-ljubi-svojo-zeno-palaco-avtomobile-in-hrano-z-vojno-naredil-samomor.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - 'Zakaj bi fant, ki ljubi svojo ženo, palačo, avtomobile in hrano, z vojno naredil samomor?
<Seniorita> »ZDA ponavljajo, da so pripravljene na morebitno soočenje s Severno Koreja, a ruski strokovnjak je prepričan, da nove vojne ne bo. Kim Džong Un namreč ve, da ne more zmagati in nikakor ne bi ogrozil svojega lagodnega življenja.«
<sterna> dobr se je dal zasluzt vceri
<sterna> nism bil prpravlen, tko da sm samo 4 coine
<sterna> nc, bbl
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/zakaj-bi-fant-ki-ljubi-svojo-zeno-palaco-avtomobile-in-hrano-z-vojno-naredil-samomor.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - 'Zakaj bi fant, ki ljubi svojo ženo, palačo, avtomobile in hrano, z vojno naredil samomor?
<Seniorita> »ZDA ponavljajo, da so pripravljene na morebitno soočenje s Severno Koreja, a ruski strokovnjak je prepričan, da nove vojne ne bo. Kim Džong Un namreč ve, da ne more zmagati in nikakor ne bi ogrozil svojega lagodnega življenja.«
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2013/04/jedrska_elektrarna_fukusima_pusca_radioaktivno_vodo.aspx
<Seniorita> Jedrska elektrarna Fukušima spet pušča radioaktivno vodo - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na japonski jedrski elektrarni so odkrili novo okvaro, zaradi katere naj bi v tla steklo več kontaminirane vode.«
<miha> http://slashdot.org/story/13/04/11/0044228/openstack-to-crack-down-on-incompatible-clouds
<Seniorita> OpenStack To Crack Down On Incompatible Clouds - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »itwbennett writes "OpenStack is calling shenanigans on companies that call their services OpenStack but aren't truly interoperable. (HP, Rackspace, we're looking at you.) Josh McKenty, CTO of Piston and an OpenStack Foundation board member said that the board has 're-fired up' the interoperability w...«
<miha> sasa84: http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/video-ko-moski-govori-mora-biti-zenska-tiho.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - VIDEO: 'Ko moški govori, mora biti ženska tiho!'
<Seniorita> »Britanski pevec John Lydon, nekoč znan kot Johnny Rotten iz znamenite skupine Sex Pistols, je imel pred koncertom vklop v neko televizijsko oddajo, a pogovor ni potekal ravno tako, kot si je zamislil.«
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/seul-severna-koreja-bi-lahko-izstrelila-vec-raket-hkrati/306438
<Seniorita> Seul: Severna Koreja bi lahko izstrelila več raket hkrati :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Severna Koreja se po oceni južnokorejske vojske pripravlja na izstrelitev več raket istočasno. Pjongjang je namreč vzdolž vzhodne obale postavil pet mobilnih izstrelišč.«
<dz0ny> utri
<dz0ny> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<sasa84> miha, pišuka je tipo prepotenten
<miha> sasa84: ja kakšna ženska pa si no? :)
<sterna> kdo je prepotenten?
<sterna> a kim?
<miha> sasa84: od včeri novico še komentiraj http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/04/10/russian-orthodox-patriarch-denounces-dangerous-feminism/
<Seniorita> Russian Orthodox Patriarch denounces ‘dangerous feminism’ | The Raw Story
<miha> sterna: kimmy je prestrašen, zato je tolk glasen. še bolj kot amerike se boji lastnih http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/northkorea/9981866/North-Korean-army-split-over-Kim-Jong-un.html
<Seniorita> North Korean army 'split' over Kim Jong-un - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »North Korea's army was deeply split over whether to accept the command of Kim Jong-un, a former officer has revealed, giving a possible clue to the tensions lying behind the young leader's calls to war.«
<sterna> miha: js bi se tut na njegovem mestu
<miha> sterna: kdo se ne bi
<sterna> his thighs look tastier than worms.
<sasa84> miha, tale kiril tud nima spucanga... že če gledamo s samga ekonom. stališča...pa kolk moških tok zasluž, d je lohk ženska doma? še če oba delata gre včasih komi skoz...in danes čedalje pogostej gre komi skoz
<miha> sasa84: nisi ekumenska...
<sterna> moje dekle bi blo komot doma, pa ne js ne ona ne vidva nobenga plusa v tem
<sasa84> sej govori o prioritetah itd... sam more pokukat mal ven pa vidt, da daje izjavo leta 2013 in ne 1913
<sterna> 1913 ni blo cist nc drugac
<sasa84> sterna, se mi zdi d je tud fajn, da gre ženska v službo...pač mal "ven"
<sasa84> da se počut sposobno, da se zjutri preobleče ipd
<sasa84> da je en "red"
<sterna> men se predvsem zdi da je fajn, da spol ne doloca druzbenih vlog
<sasa84> sterna, jst sm za enakost med spoloma, ampak pr enih stvareh pa že zaradi "biologije" ne more bit glih...
<sasa84> se mi zdi pa tko... če je ena ženska bl sposobna d ma to in to čez pa nej ma
<sasa84> al pa obratn
<sterna> pr keri stvari pa zarad biologije ne more bit glih? :)
<sasa84> to bo zdej kšn fuuuul posplošen primer... ampak na spliošno imate moški več fizične moči, ni pa nujno
<sterna> ja, exactly
<miha> sasa84: sm gledu dvigovalke uteži na tv... šokatno da bi me taka mala punčka dvignila nad glavo :p
<sasa84> mhm...naju oba miha :)
<miha> sterna: http://rt.com/news/bitcoin-currency-market-drop-671/
<Seniorita> Big cash, big crash: Bitcoin aims to enter mainstream amid massive depreciation — RT News
<Seniorita> »The recent crash of the decentralized currency Bitcoin in which it lost 60 percent of its value has not yet sent users running. Despite the collapse, experts claim Bitcoin will go mainstream in three months due to the financial crisis in Cyprus.«
<sasa84> kwa to folk Å¡pila tale bitcoin
<sasa84> pa baje kr nek zasluž
<miha> sasa84: sterna je bitcoin tajkun
<miha> vpraši ga
<sasa84> uuu
<sterna> ja kr za ksno bajto se je nabral
<sasa84> ma ja?
<sterna> no, mejhno bajto.
<sasa84> ne vem kdo mi je zadnč govoru, d je mulo kr neki zaslužu s tem
<sterna> okol 60k
<sasa84> no, on si je kupu komp :D
<sterna> bi loh vn pobral
<sasa84> sej pojma nimam kok to deluje...sam slišala sem
<sasa84> a to je obdavčen al neobdavčen dnar? :D
<sterna> na durs se nocjo izjasnt
<sterna> po moje noben noce sprejet nobene odlocitve
<miha> to ni denar :)
<sasa84> fino bi blo zaslužt kej... vsaj za nov komp pa kšnih 10€ več pr žepnini :P
<sasa84> ja...kej dnarja zihr zaslužš al kaj?
<sterna> ja jsm vn potegnu okol 9 jurjov do zdej
<sterna> investiru sm pa 3 :)
<sterna> ampak to sele pol ko sm jih ze 9 vn povleku
<sasa84> tale sterna je ena brihta a ;)
<sterna> ma bedno je to
<sterna> da sm js zasluzu je mogu nekdo drug zgubit
<sterna> k menjava valut je pac
<sterna> zero sum game
<sterna> in zgubijo zmer uni loleki k gamblajo z dnarjem k ga rabjo
<sterna> bad mi je uresnic
<lynxlynxlynx> sej veš kaj je klasični mehanizem za popravljat to
<lynxlynxlynx> donacija v humanitarne namene aka "i'll give you fifty bucks if you take away my guilt" ;)
<sterna> to je brezveze
<sterna> kups lexusa pa ma 100 japoncov job!
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcLAJbvwNQU source
<Seniorita> Fuck the Poor - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Tim minchin Sings Fuck The Poor at the melbourne comedy festival. Poor old wats his name.«
<sterna> revnim js sicer tko pomagam da jih poceni kreditiram
<sasa84> lol sterna, lexusa :D
<miha> sterna: forex ni zero sum game. zmagajo primary dealerji, ki dobijo svež kež po 0% obresti.
<miha> !g carry trade
<Seniorita> Currency Carry Trade Definition | Investopedia http://www.investopedia.com/terms/c/currencycarrytrade.asp
<miha> :$
<sterna> miha: seveda je zero sum game
<sterna> kdo zmaga pa kdo zgubi nima nobene povezave s tem kaksen je sum
<miha> no ja
<yang> stwrna pocak da ltc zraste pol bos miljonar, ce te navjo na dursu zasil
<miha> sterna: maš prov
<sterna> yang: men je vseen ce mi durs pobere polovico
<sterna> zame je vse to free money
<sterna> ceprov pr tem nasm dursu niti ni tok neverjetno
<sterna> da bi mi zaracunal vec kokr mam
<yang> ja cipra zdej ni vec tko da ne mors utajit
<sterna> sej js nism nikol utajil nc
<sterna> davk na dobicek mamo itak nizji k vecina evropskih drzav
<sterna> mal je sicer bedno da ne mors bit brezposeln pa zvet od dobicka
<sterna> glede na to da je to bistvo kapitalizma
<sterna> ampak jebiga
<sterna> dokler so me prpravleni zaposlit za tist kar bi itak pocel
<sterna> tut ok
<yang> hehe
<yang> bos tok zasluzil, da bos delez v firmi odkupil
<sasa84> a me pol vzameš v šiht sterna ? sej lohk sm tajnica :D
<sasa84> bom kofe kuhala pa te stvari
<sterna> delez v firmi odkupil?
<sterna> sasa84: sm ze zaposlil tajnico
<sasa84> ah :S
<sterna> pa k ne pijem kofeta ma druge zadolzitve
<sasa84> khm!
<sasa84> verjetno si mislu d kuha čaj :)
<sterna> tut ja
<sterna> pa ker je glih moja partnerka tut skrbi za moje dobro pocutje in ji gre super
<sterna> tko da ne bom zamenu.
<sasa84> aja, ok...pol že :)
<sasa84> miha, a ti rabš kšno tajnico?
<sasa84> lohk tud skrbim za tvoje dobro počtuej
<sasa84> počutje
<yang> hehe saska, daj oglas, tajnica na klic
<sterna> sasa84: a reden job isces?
<sasa84> sterna, ma prvo mam nekok fax ogledan...pač d končam študij
<miha> sasa84: khm. čak, da kej zaslužim :p
<sasa84> sam včasih si mislm, če mogoče neb blo slabo že kej delat
<sterna> sasa84: kaksn job pa isces?
<sterna> mislm za kofe kuhat bl nimam nc kej dost zal
<yang> saska lahko gres serverje razpihavat v datacenter luxembourg tam je 1850 eur minimalc
<sterna> ce si pa pismena pa te kej zanima
<sterna> ksn resn marketing al pa PR
<sterna> pa loh vprasam
<yang> saska ce zivis recimo v bruslju ti se kakih 500 eur ostane konec mesca
<sasa84> sterna, k se odločim...ti sporočim ;)
<sasa84> yang, 1850? huh
<sterna> ne na dnar gledat
<yang> al je clo socialna podpora tolk tm, hehe
<sterna> delat mors kar ti je fino
<sterna> dnar je brezveze
<sterna> na dnar se gleda sam tok da nis lacn pa da te ne zebe
<yang> sterna se strinjam, zdaj pa nakazi 80% zasluzka na ubuntu dkupnost, hvala
<miha> kdo pa dobi denar za ubuntu? CrazyLemon ?
<dz0ny> lugos :)
<dz0ny> društvo ubuntu že je sam je kao stranka v nastajanju al neki
<dz0ny> nima nič veze z foss/libre
<sterna> lugosu itak vsak let nakazem
<yang> kako pa naj bi bil ubuntu libre
<dz0ny> ja sej je free
<yang> ni
<dz0ny> mislim ok zdej so neki oglasi
<yang> trisquel je free ubuntu
<yang> ne mesati free pa open source
<sasa84> sterna, sej to vem...zto pa Å¡tudiram teologijo :P
<miha> dr. teologije bi bla kul za marketing
<miha> !g mind blast
<Seniorita> Mind Blast - Spell - World of Warcraft http://www.wowhead.com/spell=8092/mind-blast
<miha> !g mind blast diablo
<Seniorita> Mind Blast (Diablo II) - Diablo Wiki http://www.diablowiki.com/Mind_Blast_(Diablo_II)
<yang> a prodajajo kje pocen kitajske baterije za mobitele vljubljani
<yang> da ni glih original
<yang> !g delko telefon
<Seniorita> DELKO d.o.o. : Lokacija poslovalnice Ljubljani BTC http://www.ebax.si/lokacija/
<dz0ny> mam slabe izkušnje, za fotoaprat se mi je poleti napihnila(akumulatorska), je skoraj ven nisem dobil
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2013/04/severnokorejci_kljub_bojeviti_retoriki_oblasti_ostajajo_mirni.aspx !g big bada boom
<Seniorita> Fifth Element - Big Bada Boom - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8WLYzA0lCs
<Seniorita> ZDA opozarjajo: Severna Koreja se približuje nevarni meji - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ameriški obrambni minister je Severno Korejo opozoril, da se približuje nevarni meji. Južna Koreja namreč ocenjuje, da se Pjongjang pripravlja na izstrelitev več raket istočasno.«
<miha> lol http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/helen-lewis/2012/06/what-rape-victim-feels-when-you-use-rape-smack-talk-video-games you've been raped
<Seniorita> How a rape survivor feels when you use rape jokes as smack-talk in video games
<Seniorita> »Imagine for a moment what it's like to have game time, the thing you do to relax and escape from your troubles, interrupted by painful memories.«
<sasa84> kje pa je zdoberskov dns?
<sasa84> ooo, mal prej skliznu ;)
<sasa84> mogoče gre kofe kuhat :D
<yang> dzony a to si napisal za baterijo iz delkota
<yang> pravjo da nimajo baterij za samsunge
<yang> bon zgleda s kitajske moral narocit
<dz0ny> ne na splošno, tud bral sem da še kitajci svojih lastnih nočejo nabavit
<dz0ny> eni ženski he nexus4 z omarce vrglo
<dz0ny> med polnjenjem to
<dz0ny> kr big deal je bil ker je bil znan proizvajalec
<dz0ny> potem so pa ugotovil da je kriv kitajski dobavitelj, ki je malo goljufal
<yang> hn
<dz0ny> a Å¡e komu arnes.si ne dela
<yang> jst sem bral da kitajci prodajajo androide kitajcem za desetino zahodnjaske cene in imajo se profit
<dz0ny> yang: :)
<dz0ny> grr arnes.si dela samo preko www.
<dz0ny> a je tako težko nardit tist redirect
<yang> verjetno ga z namenom nimajo
<CrazyLemon> miha tudi meni lahko nakazes
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/GUSGkAF.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Lubuntu Icon Theme `Box` Sees New Release, Download It Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/L2IbS5LgonY/lubuntu-icon-theme-box-sees-new-release.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Website Warns Windows 8 Users: Don’t Use WUBI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KUTfeCz0lJg/wubi-advice
<miha> CrazyLemon: kul
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/darkness-hides/eleventh-sun-alone-in-mind
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<miha> http://www.voanews.com/content/north-korean-dissident-says-kim-joung-un-unexperience/1639144.html our glorious supreme beloved leader
<Seniorita> North Korean Dissident: Kim Jong Un Is Unexperienced
<Seniorita> »As tensions escalate on the Korean Peninsula with Pyongyang warning foreigners to leave and closing an industrial complex on the border with South Korea, many around the world are wondering wha...«
<miha> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/popular-porn-websites-host-adverts-with-malware-8568608.html p0rnware
<Seniorita> Popular porn websites 'host adverts with malware' - News - Gadgets & Tech - The Independent
<Seniorita> »We all know that unprotected sex puts promiscuous bedfellows at risk of sexually transmitted infections, but now it seems that those logging on to seek gratification from behind the safety of their computer screen are opening themselves up to viruses of a different kind.«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Use The Intel Linux Graphics Drivers Repository In Ubuntu-Based Linux Distributions (Linux Mint, Etc.)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/cVQeDoAPA34/how-to-use-intel-linux-graphics-drivers.html
<lynxlynxlynx> 弇)퟈Ƙ@
<lynxlynxlynx> bravo gps
<sasa84> am... lynxlynxlynx , ja kje se pa ti nahajaš :D
<dz0ny> void:
<lynxlynxlynx> to je ratalo shranit enemu underlingu na področju borovnice
<lynxlynxlynx> vsa imena točk majo to noter
<lynxlynxlynx> itak, da tega ne morš vpisat
<dz0ny> kakšen low memory phone
<lynxlynxlynx> garmin za v avto :)
<sasa84> http://i.imgur.com/ReondZC.gif
<dz0ny> sasa84: reddit?
<sasa84> dz0ny, ?
<dz0ny> na redditu sem včeraj tole videl pod gifs
<sasa84> aaa, ma en na fbju je dal to gor
<lynxlynxlynx> uf, tale je ful pospešena
<lynxlynxlynx> originalna animacija in gif sta bla na ravni igre
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Highlag: Dostop do podatkov na mrežnem disku.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40024/#p40024
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ustwo.rando
<Seniorita> Rando - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<Seniorita> »Give, receive & collect unique photos by random people from all over the world. Rando is an experimental photo exchange platform for people who like photography.A ra...«
<CrazyLemon> chatroullette for android :>
<miha> pics or didnt happen?
<CrazyLemon> zalaufi app pa boš dobu pics
<miha> si probu?
<CrazyLemon> miha nope
<miha> nimam kompatibilne naprave?!
<miha> kaj pa hoče takega aplikacija
<CrazyLemon> medtem k saša .gife checkira
<CrazyLemon> js .jpgje http://i.imgur.com/oVYGBwy.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2013/04/slovenija_odpira_konzulat_na_karibih.aspx
<Seniorita> Slovenija odpira konzulat na Karibih - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Vlada je sprejela sklep o odprtju treh novih konzulatov v Turčiji in enega v Trinidadu in Tobagu v Karibih. Konzulate bodo vodili častni konzuli.«
<CrazyLemon> kriza kao.. v turčiji pa 5konzulatov.. pa v trinidadu ter tobagu bo zdj.. z drugimi besedami.. nekdo bo užival na karibih
<miha> :)
<miha> no ja turčija je gospodarsko zanimiva. trinidad je zdj aktualn, ko je ciper bankrotiral, karibi pa... nekdo bo užival
<miha> sterna: http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/13/04/11/1314214/open-source-radeon-gallium3d-opencl-stack-adds-bitcoin-mining
<Seniorita> Open Source Radeon Gallium3D OpenCL Stack Adds Bitcoin Mining - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »hypnosec writes "The open-source Radeon Gallium3D OpenCL stack has been modified to support Bitcoin mining through the use of mining application 'bfgminer.' To mine Bitcoins using the open source GPU driver, one must use Tom Stellard's non-stock branches of Mesa, LLVM and libclc OpenCL library. Furt...«
<sterna> ja sm ze vidu
<sterna> sam je useless
<sterna> za profit delat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 8mp fotoaparat moraš met
<dz0ny> oziroma več kot to al neki
<dz0ny> jutr bo facebook home
<miha> :)
<miha> so me spomnl, da morm custom launcher narest svoj :)
<dz0ny> miha: dejmo rajši slo app market
<dz0ny> ker mobitel se ej posral al neki
<dz0ny> no ne čisto market, magazine like
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej to uro že porpav no danes 16:19:53
<dz0ny> popravi*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Dostop do podatkov na mrežnem disku.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40025/#p40025
 * dz0ny ironično
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ??
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aja to spet jaz nastavljam. Na forumu je napačna ura
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja če je neumn forum in moram ročno nastavit
<zdobersek> GodDammitLemon
<CrazyLemon> sej zdj sem dal +1
<dz0ny> zato pa ma javascript local time zone, ponavafi se samo utc da, potem pa js pretvori
<CrazyLemon> ampak če si spreminjal na svojih nastavitvah
<CrazyLemon> ti kaže napačno
<dz0ny> ponavadi*
<CrazyLemon> v*
<dz0ny> ja ker je ob prejšnjem prehodu tudi
<CrazyLemon> no pusti na daylight savings time
<CrazyLemon> pa ko bo treba bom sam spremenu na forumu
<CrazyLemon> pa bo pravilno izpisalo
<CrazyLemon> stupid stupid software
<dz0ny> mam pa tudi Spreminjanje ure na poletni čas (premik 1 ure naprej v poletnem času).
<dz0ny> sam on to ne muti
<CrazyLemon> a ti kaže zdaj pravilno?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> no tistega časovnega pasu tam sloh smelo nebi bit
<dz0ny> http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2013/04/another-way-of-thinking-about-the-european-economic-collapse.html
<Seniorita> Another way of thinking about the European economic collapse
<Seniorita> »Let’s start with a few claims that (most) people agree with: 1. U.S. median income is down since the 1990s and down almost eight percent since the end of the recession in 2009. 2. The U.S. has higher income inequality«
<CrazyLemon> Vse skupaj krmili Android 4.0, nadgrajen s kožico Sense,
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kožico
<CrazyLemon> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> car.. :D
<zdobersek> link?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/clanek/velik-ali-majhen/125416/
<Seniorita> Velik ali majhen? | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Mobilni telefoni se že dolgo časa ne uporabljajo zgolj za opravljanje klicev in pošiljanje sporočil SMS. V ospredje namreč stopa uporaba interneta in razne...«
<zdobersek> ojezesna
<dz0ny> gee so pa nekaj minimalistični psotali
<dz0ny> postali
<dz0ny> *
<CrazyLemon> kdo kaj kje zakaj
<dz0ny> monitor.si
<CrazyLemon> prav lep design je... veliko bolši kot prejšni, ki je zgledal kot da je iz leta '98
<dz0ny> flat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/htc/prodam-odlicno-ohranjen-htc-hero-mozne-tudi-menjave-1286488262.html?aclct=1365672486
<Seniorita> Prodam odlično ohranjen HTC Hero. Možne tudi menjave :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Prodam ali pa menjam odlično ohranjen HTC Hero star 3 leta, kupljen pri Tušmobilu. Telefon je vrhunsko ohranjen. Nima niti ene praske. Zraven še priložim«
<CrazyLemon> wohoo
<CrazyLemon> 50€ lahk dobim za telefon
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/547515_450995241641262_1354734707_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> loool!!
<dz0ny> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/04/north-korean-missile-test-delayed-by-windows-8.html?mobify=0
<Seniorita> North Korean Missile Test Delayed by Windows 8 : The New Yorker
<Seniorita> »PYONGYANG (The Borowitz Report)—North Korea’s official news agency announced today that the military’s planned missile test had been put on hold because of “problems with Windows 8.” Intelligence analysts said that the announcement gave rare insight into the inner...«
<dz0ny> ni prvi april
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nisem vedu da so severni korejci taki hipsterji
<dz0ny> unih 120 dni je preteklo :)
<CrazyLemon> da furajo win 8 na pomembnih pcjih
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej ne :)
<dz0ny> samo kolumna je taka :)
<dz0ny> je pa tole čisto res http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/04/u-s-department-of-defense-signs-new-deal-with-microsoft-to-bring-windows-8-to-75-of-employees/
<Seniorita> U.S. Department Of Defense Signs New Deal With Microsoft To Bring Windows 8 To 75% of Employees | TechCrunch
<Seniorita> »For the most part, the news about Windows 8 hasn't been very positive for Microsoft, but the company today announced a major win: the U.S. Department of..«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to ni nič presenetljivega :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..ln
<dz0ny> ln
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Focus Pip Added to Unity Quicklists  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WgH9yeAc1v0/unity-quicklist-precense
<tinkster> Dober vecer
<tinkster> Kako bi prevedel "Tudi za ostale skripte bom v bodoče izhajal iz AWKja" v Anglescino?  "In the future I'll start on remaining scripts from AWK"?
<lynxlynxlynx> in the future, i'll also start off with awk for other scripts
<lynxlynxlynx> not the best slovenian there
<tinkster> hvala :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Highlag: Re: Dostop do podatkov na mrežnem disku.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40026/#p40026
<tinkster> lynxlynxlynx, a mi lahko poves kaj je mislil rect?
<lynxlynxlynx> what i translated
<sasa84> kaj zdej miške ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> digitalizacija
<tinkster> heh
<tinkster> hvala
<tinkster> dober vecer sasa
<tinkster> lynxlynxlynx, what would it look like in Slovene?
<sasa84> dober vecer tinkster
<sasa84> ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> v bodoče bom tudi za ostale skripte za osnovo vzel awk
<tinkster> Beautiful
<tinkster> thanx
<tinkster> What I miss the most from Slovene and classical Greek is "dvojina" :)
<tinkster> Beautiful concept
<tinkster> nice languages
<tinkster> :)
<sasa84> fantje moji, grem pančat
<sasa84> lahkonočko :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] VLC 2.0.6 Released With Boatload of Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PeRguNegLeQ/vlc-2-0-6-released-with-boatload-of-bug-fixes
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-12
<zdobersek> sup
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/vijesti/region/38247-ovo-je-djevojka-zbog-koje-je-ljubisa-bogdanovic-pobio-pola-sela-foto.html
<Pepelka> Kristina Dimitrijević - Ovo je djevojka zbog koje je Ljubiša Bogdanović pobio pola sela! (FOTO) - Haber.ba
<Pepelka> »Ovo je djevojka zbog koje je Ljubiša Bogdanović pobio pola sela! (FOTO)«
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/vijesti/region/38247-ovo-je-djevojka-zbog-koje-je-ljubisa-bogdanovic-pobio-pola-sela-foto.html
<Seniorita> Kristina Dimitrijević - Ovo je djevojka zbog koje je Ljubiša Bogdanović pobio pola sela! (FOTO) - Haber.ba
<Seniorita> »Kristina Dimitrijević (21) iz Vlaškog Polja kod Mladenovca, sela nadomak Velike Ivanče u Srbiji, u kojoj je Ljubiša Bogdanović prekjuče ubio sopstvenu ženu i sina, a onda i još 11 žitelja Velike Ivanče, djevojka je koja je monstruma koji je preminuo danas natjerala na ovaj suludi čin.«
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-04-11/true-chinese-credit-bubble-240-gdp-and-soaring
<Seniorita> The True Chinese Credit Bubble: 240% Of GDP And Soaring | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »Several months ago we pointed out something not fully grasped by the broader public: the Chinese corporate debt bubble is the largest of any developed and developing country, and at 151% of GDP (and rising rapidly) is the biggest in the world. What is better known is that corporate debt is just one part of the total debt picture, which also includes consumer loans, government debt and other "shadow debt" credit in the case of China. So how does China
<miha> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/politics/us-secretary-of-state-john-kerry-arrives-in-south-korea-as-intelligence-report-admits-north-could-have-nuclear-warhead-fitted-to-missile-8569566.html
<Seniorita> US Secretary of State John Kerry arrives in South Korea as intelligence report admits North could have nuclear warhead fitted to missile - World Politics - World - The Independent
<Seniorita> »US Secretary of State John Kerry arrived in South Korea today on an unusual diplomatic journey, traveling directly into a region bracing for a possible North Korean missile test and risking that his presence alone could spur Pyongyang into another headline-seeking provocation.«
<miha> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/13/04/12/0317224/fda-approves-software-for-iphone-based-vision-test
<Seniorita> FDA Approves Software For iPhone-Based Vision Test - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »anderzole writes "The FDA recently gave clearance to Vital Art and Science Inc. (VAS) to market software which enables people with degenerative eye conditions such as macular degeneration and diabetic retinopathy to monitor their vision at home with their iPhone. The software, which is called myVisi...«
<dz0ny> jutro
<miha> jutro
<alfi> jutro
<sasa84> eloooooow
<sterna> o
<zdobersek> ayo sasa84
 * sasa84 pristavi
<sasa84> elow zdobersek, zlati fant
<sasa84> \o/
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dewzOxQ52kg
<Seniorita> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Gold Lion - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Gold Lion.«
<sasa84> zdobersek, ta je sam zate...
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edVGFsLAfzA
<Seniorita> Marilyn Monroe - YouTube
<sasa84> waaa waawawawaaa waaaah
 * miha *hugs* sasa84 
<sasa84> ooo mihi ;)
 * sasa84 pošlje poljub
<miha> mmm :*
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-22120587 ne lagat o starosti sasa84
<Seniorita> BBC News - Actress age claim against IMDb rejected
<Seniorita> »An actress who sued Amazon.com after her age was posted on its Internet Movie Database has her claim rejected by a federal jury in Seattle.«
<sasa84> miha, nikol nism rekla al so 84 leta al letnca :P
<miha> hm
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/great-cop/stop-hiding
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> malce spominjajo na blink 182^^
<sasa84> o đonko ;)
<dz0ny> še en tak za deževne dni https://soundcloud.com/amarantemusic/dont-look-back
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> lol https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13581635/sivalnatehnikasvmstrima.pdf #šivalni tečaj
<CrazyLemon> mornin'
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/149275_10200554115227704_2008056657_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahaha.. muri at hardcoreclub :D
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/58078_437914329626442_92104600_n.jpg         lol
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qnydFmqHuVo
<Seniorita> How Animals Eat Their Food - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Second Channel: http://youtube.com/misterepicmann2 Facebook: http://facebook.com/misterepicmann Twitter: http://twitter.com/misterepicmann T-Shirts: http://m...«
<dz0ny> ^^pa ne kavice zraven pit
<msev> hej
<msev> a mi lahko en pomaga ugotovit zakaj mi Pymol crasha? :)
<dz0ny> poženi v terminalu, pastebinit
<dz0ny> !g pymol
<Seniorita> PyMOL | www.pymol.org http://www.pymol.org/
<msev> cool
<msev> aja samo nekj
<msev> mi ne kreša takoj ko odprem
<msev> kreša ko v njem odprem .pdb fajl (molekulo)
<msev> imam pa ta bug report od ubunta
<msev> ti lahko prepišem
<dz0ny> url pls
<msev> ne dojamem
<dz0ny> bug report ti je odprt stran na launchpadu, tisti url
<dz0ny> možno da je tam tudi rešitev
<msev> aja ne nisem mislil tega bug reporta
<msev> tisto k potem pošiljam program
<msev> pošilja*
<dz0ny> ja sej, tam dobiš url
<msev> "Oprostite, v programu Ubuntu je prišlo do notranje napake"
<dz0ny> v glavnem hitreje bo če pastaš iz konzole ob zrušitvi..
<msev> ok
<msev> http://nopaste.info/3eb86248ad.html
<Seniorita> Nopaste - powered by project-mindstorm IT Services
<Seniorita> »gnopaste is a easy to use nopaste/pastebin service script with hilighting for several coding and scripting languages distributed under the gpl«
<msev> sm ti nopaste-ov
<dz0ny> poglej če ti pymol -v da kaj več podatkov o zrušitvi. Al pa pymol --debug, pymol -h bi tudi pomagal. Potrebujemo stacktrace
<dz0ny> iz tega kar si pastal zgleda kot da je napaka v complex3.pdb
<msev> ni
<msev> tudi če poizkusim katerikoli drug .pdb mi to naredi
<dz0ny> malce več debuga rabim
<msev> pymol -v je dal isti output
<dz0ny> pymol -h bi ti moral izpisati kaj je ukaz za debug
<msev> pymol -h mi pa ne odpre obeh oken programa
<msev> odpre samo Pymol Viewer in v njem mi ne da možnost uporabe terminala
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> dej pošlji bug report
<dz0ny> tam je več pdoatkov
<dz0ny> podatkov*
<msev> ti bom dve ključni zadevi k sem jih googlal prilepil
<msev> ker sem že zaprl ta report
<msev> med drugim je pisalo tole  python2.7 crashed with SIGABRT
<msev> in raise()
<msev> in tole
<msev> cannot determine path of python module pymol.__init__
<msev> ...tudi pymol --debug je dal isti output
<msev> pri vseh try-ih sem uporabil drug pdb
<dz0ny> mhm ta prva je normalan za crash, ta druga je tud normalna ker je pymol nameščen kot sistemski paket, pa python ne zna tega pogledat
<msev> btw a mi lahko s kakšnim ukazom preveriš če so grafični driverji sane?
<dz0ny> v virtualki niso :)
<dz0ny> OpenGL graphics engine:
<dz0ny>   GL_VENDOR: VMware, Inc.
<msev> a pymol virtualizira
<msev> aha
<msev> zanimivo
<dz0ny> Å¡e to poizkusi naredi en nov pdb
<dz0ny> pa ga shrani zapri program in Å¡e enkrat odpri
<msev> dzony v ostalih programih mi jih odpre normalno
<msev> npr. v vmd-ju
<msev> oz. avogadru
<dz0ny> ja ta program ima en bug v pretvarjanju iz zapisa v datoteki v objekt
<dz0ny> več ti ne morem povedati ker nimam celotnega crash reporta
<dz0ny> btw vso grafiko ti rišeprocesor, zato je vse tako počasno
<msev> ?
<msev> a tudi namizje
<msev> ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev> wow
<msev> extremly strange
<msev> kaj naj pa naredim da mi bo grafično uporabljal?
<dz0ny> ja to je ker poganjaš v vmware
<dz0ny> ne mroeš nič
<msev> ne poganjam ga v vmware
<msev> nimam sploh vmware inštaliran
<dz0ny> a si ga nameščal
<msev> nativno z usb ključka imam ubuntu inštaliran
<msev> ...ne na tem disku ga nisem inštaliral
<msev> je čist svež disk
<dz0ny> ker očitno ti nekak uporablja vmware gonilnik
<msev> na tem disku imam inštaliran Win7 in ubuntu 12.10
<msev> oboje na sveže
<sasa84> dz0ny, veš kaj je fora bla...sm pogledala v biosu pa ma tist komp sam disekto kot removable media
<dz0ny> sem maš nvidia grafično ne?
<msev> ja
<dz0ny> sasa84: :)
<msev> 8600M GT 256mb
<msev> a poizkusim še kakšen drug program zalaufat
<msev> pa ti dat output
<msev> in katerega želiš
<dz0ny> msev: ne dej pastej glxinfo
<dz0ny> pa pastaj Å¡e /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dz0ny> sasa84: hm a prenosnik je imel disktnik? o O
<msev> http://nopaste.info/72b85def33.html
<Seniorita> Nopaste - powered by project-mindstorm IT Services
<Seniorita> »gnopaste is a easy to use nopaste/pastebin service script with hilighting for several coding and scripting languages distributed under the gpl«
<msev> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<msev> ni tega xorg-a zgleda
<msev> glxgears mi koleščke premika pri cca. 340fps....če grem pa z miškinim kurzorjem nad "panel" mi pa zmanjša na 280fps
<dz0ny> neki maš resno pokvarjeno, ker se mora sama ta datoteka naredit ko poženeš x
<dz0ny> ja ker ti cpu vse riše :)
<dz0ny> to je ta gallum
<msev> aha
<msev> no
<msev> kako pa to popravim
<dz0ny> imaš seda prop(z nvidia paketa) gonlnike nameščene?
<msev> ne
<msev> noveau
<dz0ny> namesti nvidia gonilnike
<msev> a je kul če prek software souces
<msev> sources
<dz0ny> the only safe way
<msev> a naj tega VDPAU
<msev> lastniški preizkušen
<dz0ny> jp
<msev> ok brb
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Easily Install Minecraft In Ubuntu Via PPA Using An Unofficial Minecraft Installer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ORpessYcGus/easily-install-minecraft-in-ubuntu-via.html
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj je sedaj z temi nvida gonilniki? Å¡e vedno prek paketa al je bolje z nvidia pa deb naredi?
<dz0ny> narediti*
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne ne...dekstop, un pisarniški...a veš una kišta visoka 10cm al kok :D
<dz0ny> ležeča kišta :)
<msev> ok
<sasa84> dz0ny, tako tako :D
<sasa84> lubuntu dela k urca tam ej
<msev> ok v glxgearsu ni upočasnitve ko grem nad panel
<msev> tko da zgleda nekaj je bolje
<sasa84> ma cirka 500 rama... lubuntu ponuca med 140..k sm mela odprt chromium, libre pa Å¡e ene 3 druge stvari pa bliz 200
<dz0ny> mhm lubuntu je kul :)
<msev> pymol mi še kr kreša
<sasa84> pa tak star komp, k ga noben en nuca a ne.. nrdiš čist kul mašino za enga, k gre na gmail pa odre writer in natisne 1 stran al pa dve
<dz0ny> msev: ja to je ločeno bug v programu je
<msev> čudn
<msev> k prej mi je delal
<msev> ko sem imel prek wubija inštaliran
<dz0ny> a si mel to kakšno nelegalno verzijo
<msev> ne
<dz0ny> ker zgleda da je plačljivo to
<msev> k je pymol v  software centru tut
<dz0ny> http://pymol.org/educational/ ?
<Seniorita> Educational-Use-Only PyMOL | www.pymol.org
<dz0ny> možno da kaka komponenta manjka
<msev> odpri si software centr
<msev> pa boš vidu da je not
<dz0ny> ja že samo lahko nima vseh modulov
<dz0ny> zato se ti sesuje
<msev> pymol 1.5.0.1-2build1
<dz0ny> The Educational-use-only PyMOL builds are provided "AS IS" with no obligation to grant download access, fix bugs, furnish updates, provide documentation, or meet any other need related to the educational-use PyMOL builds.
<dz0ny> sploh ne vem kako je to prišlo v package manager
<dz0ny> lahko potegneš pa tudi verzijo 1.6
<dz0ny> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pymol/files/latest/download
<Seniorita> Download PyMOL Molecular Graphics System from SourceForge.net
<Seniorita> »PyMOL is an OpenGL based molecular visualization system«
<msev> bom poizkusu z 1.6
<dz0ny> mogoče boš imel več sreče
<msev> samo ful mi je čudn k mi je prej to delal
<msev> na istem ubuntu 12.10
<msev> ampak prek wubija
<dz0ny> ja to nima veze, nekaj drugega je
<zdobersek> dz0ny: jst vzamem najnovejsi gonilnik k ga jockey-text ponudi
<msev> drugače pa še vedno ni vse tok smooth kot je blo na začetku
<msev> a pogledava če je zdaj un xconf prisoten
<dz0ny> xorg.conf :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a maš pr nvidia kak psoeben xorg.conf init način?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne, nicesar
<msev> no such file
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ti maš xorg.conf
<zdobersek> dz0ny: nimam
<msev> a Å¡e kj druzga pogledava?
<msev> rd bi zrihtov zadevo brez formatiranja
<msev> in vprašanje če bi potem spet ubuntu naložil
<msev> bi mogoče scientific linux
<msev> dzony
<msev> a če mam
<msev> drug desktop environment
<msev> mi vseen compiz laufa animacije
<msev> da bi poizkušal disablat zadeve da bi mn porable resource-ov
<sasa84> msev, čist tko mal izven...men ga je včasih compiz tko sral, d glava peče :\
<msev> ja sj men ga tut
<msev> tko 40-75% cpu-ja porabla
<sasa84> vse tisto tweakenje, da maš kuglo pa ne vem še kaj...in sm 2x čist zj* zadevo :D
<msev> zdj sm prešaltou na "cimet"
<sasa84> zlo pohvaljo cimet
<sasa84> kt desktop in začimbo :P
<msev> ja je kul
<msev> :D
<msev> baje cukr znižuje tut
<sasa84> mhm
<msev> pol k bomo stari :)
<sasa84> pa za odpornost ;)
<sasa84> e17 mi tud ni slab
<msev> ja tut hvaljo
<msev> neki mam narobe k mi tut cinnamon kur k nebi smel tok
<msev> :-/
<msev> sam je pa vseen bolš od unityja
<msev> dost bl smooth
<msev> cmon' folk linux bi mogu delat bl smooth k Win7 a ni res?
<msev> :D
<sasa84> jst mam še zmer bolš izkušnje z linuxom kt win7, xp, 3.1 ipd kar smo mel in mamo :D
<msev> ja sj
<msev> men ga pa zj neki mede
<msev> na začetku je blo supr
<msev> pa nevem kaj sm naredil vmes
<msev> da je čist fail-al
<sasa84> jaz sem se v treh letih tud navadla, d ne morš kr po vsaki stvari štreft, če nimaš pojma :P
<msev> sj nism nč tazga delou
<msev> pač enkrat mi je krešou
<msev> in od takrt je vse čudn
<sasa84> vse sort pride
<sasa84> jst včasih kr na nov naložim... itak mam /home posebi pa zdej še seznam programov
 * dz0ny dela posodobitve ob petkih popoldne, da služba ne trpi
<msev> :D
<msev> brb
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> pa to ni nič posebnega isto se dela v win, osx
<msev> kako si izpišeš seznam programov,...en izpisek sicer imam...ampak so notri tudi kakšni "sistemski paketi" ki me ne zanimajo,...a je še kakšen drugačen način
<msev> pa nevem več kako sem dobil tisti izpisek
<msev> sem nek ukaz pogooglal
<dz0ny> da se iz /var/log/apt/history.log pa malo grep pa awk
<dz0ny> potem pa dpkg --set-selections
<dz0ny> v historji so samo paketi ki si jih namestil
<dz0ny> in ne vsi ki so potrebni od sistema
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst sam dpkg... ampak tale fora je dobra...k mene zmer to, k so Å¡e od ta starga sistema podatki
<dz0ny> mhm :) bo treba en app enkrat nardit
<msev> no sm izklopu "učinke" v cinnamonu
<msev> in mi je bolj všeč
<msev> pač bolj responsive
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst sm že uporabnica tazga appa, če ga boš naredu :D
<msev> +1
<dz0ny> http://nasencnistranialp.si/post/47726940675/intervju-alenke-bratusek-za-cnn
<Seniorita> Na senčni strani Alp — Intervju Alenke Bratušek za CNN
<dz0ny> lol
<msev> haha
<msev> dz0ny, kako pa potem inštaliram ta pymol :P
<msev> k piše da potrebuje ful enih drugih paketov še zravn
<dz0ny> install.MD
<dz0ny> ja to že maš ker imaš nameščen pymol
<dz0ny> odvisnosti imaš pokrite
<dz0ny> če jih nimaš ti pa pip namesti le te
<msev> a cd-jam se v tisto mapo in potem napišem v konzolo install.MD
<dz0ny> ne v isntall.md so navodila
<dz0ny> :)
<msev> Note that you must have OpenGL, glut, libpng, tcl/tk, python,
<msev> freetype2, and Pmw already installed on your system for this to work.
<msev> Nowadays, you can typically use the package manager to automatically
<msev> download and install the required components ("apt-get install
<msev> python-pmw" or "yum install freetype-devel", etc.)
<msev>     python setup.py build install --home=~
<msev>     ~/bin/pymol
<msev> verjetno samo zadnje 3 vrstice
<msev> ?
<msev> python setup.py build install --home=~
<msev>     ~/bin/pymol
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam na fax miške
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> papa
<msev> :9
<msev> :)
<dz0ny> python setup.py build install --home=~
<dz0ny> ~ je bližnjica za /home/msev/
<msev> jap
<dz0ny> lahko daš tudi python setup.py build install --home=/home/msev/moj_pymol
<dz0ny> notr bo potem mapa bin
<msev> ok bom poizkusil
<msev> hvala za vso pomoč btw
<msev> a se moram kam posebno cd-jat?
<dz0ny> za?
<msev> da poženem ta ukaz
<msev> a ni treba
<dz0ny> ja v mapi kejr je isntall.md moraš pognati
<dz0ny> install.md
<msev> neki tekstovn fajl install je
<msev> kjer so navodila notr
<msev> ni install.md fajla
<dz0ny> INSTALL mrbit
<dz0ny> sej si ga me odprtega če si navodila bral
<msev> ja
<msev> navodila so notr
<msev> drgač je pa edin setup.py
<dz0ny> ok lej
<dz0ny> odpri terminal
<dz0ny> napiš python
<dz0ny> presledek
<msev> python setup.py build install --home=/home/msev/moj_pymol
<msev> tole ane
<dz0ny> povleci in spusti v terminal setup.py
<dz0ny>  build install --home=/home/msev/moj_pymol
<dz0ny> je isto kot da bi Å¡el cd
<msev> okej
<dz0ny> to igranje z cdji vem da ni vsem jasno
<msev> ja ne vem kdaj moram bit v mapi in kdaj ne :D
<dz0ny> vedno :)
<dz0ny> tle je fora samo v tem da bomo pognali setup.py z python programom
<dz0ny> python je program
<dz0ny> setup.py je skripta
<dz0ny> tisto naprej so pa argumenti za skripto
<msev> kul
<msev> msev@msev-Inspiron-1720:~$ python '/home/msev/Prejemi/pymol/setup.py' build install --home=/home/msev/moj_pymol
<msev> Traceback (most recent call last):
<msev>   File "/home/msev/Prejemi/pymol/setup.py", line 143, in <module>
<msev>     "generated/src/ShaderText.c")
<msev>   File "/home/msev/Prejemi/pymol/create_shadertext.py", line 15, in create_shadertext
<msev>     with open(os.path.join(shaderdir, inputfile)) as f:
<msev> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'data/shaders/shadertext.txt'
<dz0ny> aha skripta ni dovolj pametna
<dz0ny> cd /home/msev/Prejemi/pymol/
<dz0ny> python setup.py build install --home=/home/msev/moj_pymol
<msev> gluta pa freegluta ne najde
<msev> Traceback (most recent call last):
<msev>   File "setup.py", line 231, in <module>
<msev>     glut = posix_find_lib(['glut', 'freeglut'], lib_dirs)
<msev>   File "setup.py", line 64, in posix_find_lib
<msev>     raise IOError('could not find any of ' + str(names))
<msev> IOError: could not find any of ['glut', 'freeglut']
<dz0ny> poglej za te pakete v programskem središču
<dz0ny> da se tudi prek pip samo bo bolj safe zate če daš prek programskega središča
<msev> samo te2 manjkata ane
<dz0ny> python-glut verjetno
<dz0ny> pa python-freeglut
<msev> libmgl-glut5
<msev> sem dal
<dz0ny> verejtno mora bit kakšen python binding
<msev> bom Å¡e enkrat poizkusil
<msev> spet isto
<dz0ny> python-mathgl
<dz0ny> je
<msev> a tisto zbrišem
<msev> libmgl-glut5
<dz0ny> ne
<msev> še kr noče
<msev> isti output
<msev> sj ni frke nerabš se matrat dzony
<msev> bom pa v windowsih gledov te zadeve
<dz0ny> sej se ne :)
<msev> tm mi pa dela pymol
<dz0ny> probi Å¡e freeglut3-dev
<msev> http://www.pymolwiki.org/index.php/Linux_Install
<dz0ny> ker ne vemo kaj uporablja zadeva za linux
<Seniorita> Linux Install - PyMOLWiki
<dz0ny> no :) python-dev python-pmw libglew-dev freeglut3-dev libpng-dev libfreetype6-dev
<dz0ny> off you go
<msev> libpng-dev ni notr
<dz0ny> libpng12-dev
<dz0ny> samo malo search uporabi vse se najde
<dz0ny> ta 12 je samo build
<msev> dela
<msev> a ti uporabljaš 13.04 ubuntu
<dz0ny> arch
<msev> kul...sigurno ti vse smooth dela
<msev> pismo kok časa "inštalira"
<dz0ny> prenosnik(a) pa ubuntu
<dz0ny> ja mam dovolj zmogljivo da ni važno kaj poganjam
<msev> evo je naredil
<msev> kko ga pa zj zaženem
<dz0ny> :)
<msev> mislm da piše nekj v wikiju
<dz0ny> python /home/msev/moj_pymol/bin/pymol
<msev> invalid syntax
<dz0ny>  /home/msev/moj_pymol/bin/pymol
<msev> cd?
<dz0ny> nope
<msev> samo tisto
<dz0ny> mhm ker je bin file očitno
<msev> yeeeey
<msev> dela
<msev> da vidmo če krešne
<msev> fingers crossed
<msev> krešne
<msev> :(
<msev> :'-(
<dz0ny> dej mi sharja en file te kemijske spojine
<dz0ny> :)
<msev> haha
<msev> ok
<dz0ny> zihr je ilegalna
<msev> haha
<msev> a ti jo cat-am
<msev> pa prlepm output
<dz0ny> ne nekam jo objavi magari dropbox al pa neki
<msev> ti jo bom cat-al
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> na gist.github.com potem :)
<msev> na ti jo  bom kr poslal
<msev> no dj jo sprejm
<dz0ny> ma nima jaz takega irca
<dz0ny> :)
<msev> dj mi mail da ti pošljem
<msev> :)
<dz0ny> jao !g sendspace
<Seniorita> SendSpace http://www.sendspace.com/
<msev> http://www.sendspace.com/file/u8ua10
<Seniorita> Download complex3.pdb from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
<Seniorita> »complex3.pdb | Free file hosting. Email large files for free.«
<msev> a si
<msev> notr so pač koordinate in identifierji od atomov oz aminokislin
<dz0ny> a je pravo http://screencloud.net/v/z6ZS
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 15:09:40 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<msev> ja
<msev> tko je men kazalo načeloma
<msev> zj mi pa krešuje
<dz0ny> torej nekaj si sesul na sistemu
<dz0ny> poizkusin ponovno namestit numpy
<msev> numpy
<msev> sudo apt-get install numpy ?
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get install python-numpy --reinstall
<dz0ny> za --reinstall nisem zihr
<dz0ny> sicer pa dvomim da bo pomagalo
<dz0ny> bl shot v prazno
<msev> nope
<msev> doesn't help
<msev> pa Å¡e particioniranje sm pozabu :(
<msev> tko da bi ti spet težiu če bi reinštalirou
<msev> :/
<msev> nič pičim
<msev> bom mal ugasnu laptop k že skoraj gori
<msev> fajn se mej!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Installing Minecraft on Ubuntu Just Got Easy  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Dvad3l1Rwcw/minecraft-installer-for-ubuntu
<dz0ny> poznamo kak simpl dock
<dz0ny> nekaj podobnega kot docky
<CrazyLemon> awn?
<zdobersek> Mac OS X
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> awn je preveč požrešen
<dz0ny> xfce-dock se mi pa ne da hackat
<zdobersek> Mac OS X?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne trolaj
<zdobersek> :|
<sterna> zdobersek: there there
<sterna> ti kr potrolej vsake tok
<sterna> ni nc narobe
<CrazyLemon> vsake tok.. trolla nonstop :>
<zdobersek> 'v intervalih, do neskoncnosti' ~ 'vsake tolko'
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Friends App (Gwibber Rewritten In QML) In Ubuntu 13.04 Or 12.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JE2xrrIJxzk/install-friends-app-gwibber-rewritten.html
<CrazyLemon> pfft.. kje pa je 12.04
<sterna> 13.04?
<zdobersek> kdaj je izid?
<sterna> k je konc tekme
<CrazyLemon> aprila
<zdobersek> letos?
<CrazyLemon> letos
<sterna> sej to je zadn release ane
<sterna> pol bo rolling
<sterna> cist sm jezn
<CrazyLemon> ne bo rolling :)
<zdobersek> \o\ /o/
<sterna> k sm ful hotu vidt kko bojo crke sle naprej ko jih zmanka
<zdobersek> to pomeni, da je do izida le se maksimalno osem mesecev!
<sterna> hehe
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gwibber-not-in-ubuntu-13-04-install-friends#comment-858807481 yay  or nay?
<Seniorita> Gwibber Dropped from Ubuntu 13.04
<Seniorita> »Anyone booting into the new-fangled Ubuntu 13.04 desktop later this month will notice something missing; Gwibber does not come pre-installed on Ubuntu any longer.Why not? We find out...«
<CrazyLemon> no gwibber..definitely yay
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> tole je bla prejsnja novica: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JE2xrrIJxzk/install-friends-app-gwibber-rewritten.html
<Seniorita> Install Friends App (Gwibber Rewritten In QML) In Ubuntu 13.04 Or 12.10 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/friends
<Seniorita> Friends in Launchpad
<dz0ny> mhm, men se zdi neumno da so kompletno imlementacijo refreshanja tlačili v jedro unitya
<dz0ny> to pome da se naročiš na sporočila ki letijo po dbusu
<dz0ny> komot bi unity dal appliakciji samo seesion key, pa potem ona poskrbi za komunikacijo z servisom
<CrazyLemon> odpri bug in reportaj :>
<zdobersek> tezko je v shellu zgradit abstrakcijo za n+1 taksnih in drugacnih servisov
<dz0ny> ja če so že v štartu falil
<dz0ny> jaz sem si to prdstavljal tako
<dz0ny> 1. Zaženeš app, mašš add account
<dz0ny> 2. prikaže se ubuntu account kjer povežeš storitev z servisom
<dz0ny> 3. Ubuntu te vpraša če dovoliš appu dostop (apu odobri samo ključ), za ostalo poskrbi ljudje app sam
<zdobersek> hja, to pocnejo.
<dz0ny> ne, ne pocnejo. Ne pocnejo zato ker bi svoja api vlekli z unity. To pome če napiše app si kratkomalo zaklenjen na ubuntu platformo.
<zdobersek> ne teh treh tock, ampak 'falirajo'
<dz0ny> aka njihov sdk
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Skype Not Working In Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail [For Users With Proprietary Nvidia Drivers]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Dk87K0f9Vkg/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<sterna> http://i.imgur.com/W5tdYx5.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/kava-na-zalogo.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Kava na zalogo
<Seniorita> »Slovenci kljub krizi ostajamo solidarni. Prijemlje se nov princip Kava na zalogo, kjer plačamo dve kavi – eno popijemo sami, drugo pa pustimo "na zalogi" neznancu, ki si tega sam ne more privoščiti. Običaj izhaja iz Italije.«
<zdobersek> nice.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobersek> not nice: http://ezlol.net/p/-videok/sz../90?fb_action_ids=10200379306358255&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210200379306358255%22%3A414328235329066%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210200379306358255%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
<Seniorita> SZ.. - Id�zetek...
<Seniorita> »Csak nevess :D :D :D :) :)«
<zdobersek> reklama zravn reklame ...
<CrazyLemon> am..i'm gonna skip that link :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga ebay.de ne ponuja angleskega jezika
 * dz0ny eh ja Fetching projects:  96% (85/88) 
<sasa84> hejou ;)
<sterna> o
<sasa84> o sterna ;)
<ziga555> Živjo :)
<sterna> zdravo
<ziga555> Kaj bo dobrega?
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-13
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] LeaA: Prekinjanje brezžične povezave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40027/#p40027
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Prekinjanje brezžične povezave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40028/#p40028
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] LeaA: Re: Prekinjanje brezžične povezave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40029/#p40029
<sasa84> Juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zdobersek> LP
<dz0ny> jutro
<CrazyLemon> čuj ti njega.. jutro
<dz0ny> UGT
<dz0ny> drugace pa gres lahko ubuntu lordu pisat da so z rtlwifi zjebal pol kartic na trziscu
<dz0ny> pa se vedno pise wontfix
<dz0ny> to je ko vera v roza ponije
<zdobersek> PONIEZ!
<sasa84_> Zdobersek jeeeeej
<sasa84_> Juhuuuu dz0ny;-)
<dz0ny> hi
<sasa84_> Jou;-)
<sasa84_> Kaj bo lepga miske?;-)
<sterna> sonck pa vetr pa oblacki
<CrazyLemon> vetra ni - olé! sončk pa oblački pa so - olé!
<dz0ny> crazy http://blog.sucuri.net/2013/04/protecting-against-wordpress-brute-force-attacks.html
<Seniorita> Protecting Against WordPress Brute-Force Attacks | Sucuri Blog
<Seniorita> »It was not long ago that I was sitting on a call with other members of the WordPress community in which we were talking abou brute-force. When asked why WordPre«
<sterna> vetr je tut
<sterna> ce ga ni gres prepocas.
<CrazyLemon> tistega se da 'hendlat' :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny relink me zvečer :)
<dz0ny> mas kaksen admin, root,guest username?
<dz0ny> ce nimas pol lahko ignoriras za kak teden
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny login v wp
<CrazyLemon> dont break it :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<CrazyLemon> nč.. grem na kolo.. lp
<dhbiker> so you do have a life CrazyLemon :O
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prekinjanje brezžične povezave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40030/#p40030
<yang> je slucajno kdo stuirdiral kje se splaca vzet samsung g s 2
<dz0ny> yan CrazyLemon neki
<yang> aha
<yang> pr tusu je 280 eur za moj paket
<yang> morda ko pride s 4 ven bo cena sla se bolj dol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Prekinjanje brezžične povezave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40031/#p40031
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] LeaA: Re: Prekinjanje brezžične povezave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40032/#p40032
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] LeaA: Re: Prekinjanje brezžične povezave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40033/#p40033
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker why do i have to have a life?? :)
<CrazyLemon> yang ne splača se novega vzet :)
<yang> crazy kaj pa se splaca
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nisem uspel nč nardit, je vse pod ključem :)
<CrazyLemon> yang euroloterija
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj bi pa ti naredu? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/raY :)
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 18:30:24 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<sterna> sasa84: evo s tvojim sosedom sva bla dons
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/happy-rok.jpg
<zdobersek> ma to fixija?
<sasa84> ooo sta pridna :)
<sterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> a je hipi?
<sterna> pa 2000 visinske je naredu
<sterna> ne vem ce je hipi
<sterna> hipster je pa zihr.
<sterna> a ne vids kasna ocala ma
<sasa84> sterna, a lohk pošlem slikco njegovi sestri? :D
<sterna> komot
<sasa84> ok
<CrazyLemon> no niso ravno hipsterska ocala :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak 2k visincev je impressive :)
<zdobersek> no no, CrazyLemon, le urno po nova ocala
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :))
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js bi raje te http://www.adidas.com/uploads/adidas_eyewear_2010/colors/a10215_415_race_transparent_orange.PNG
<sterna> CrazyLemon: kko niso hipsterska ocala
<sterna> a sploh obstajajo ksna bolj hipsterska
<CrazyLemon> sterna ne niso.. to so pure hippy stlye :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.washingtonpost.com/rf/image_606w/2010-2019/WashingtonPost/2011/09/16/Web-Resampled/2011-09-16/107627755--606x404.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tole so hipsterska
<sterna> nonsense
<dz0ny> zdobersek: coachella alt-j kanal 2 okol 2h:10m, če te zanima :)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/coachella
<Seniorita> coachella - YouTube
<Seniorita> »i am a music & arts festival«
<CrazyLemon> danes je bila live :)
<dz0ny> sej je Å¡e :)
<dz0ny> sam da fak so bedni ker moraš preračunavat kdaj je to po našem času + koliko preskočit track
<yang> CrazyLemon: euroloterija ? bah, midva s sterno upava, da bova postala bitcoin miljonarja
<Seniorita>  [SI-CERT Novice] WordPress strežniki uporabljeni v DDoS napadih  http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/wordpress-strezniki-uporabljeni-v-ddos-napadih.html
<angelcek> tu je se kr zivo :)
<sterna> only the dead live here.
<angelcek> :)
<CrazyLemon> yang jah če si na to upal bi pa bitcoine prodal pri $260
<sterna> i did
<yang> mislim da jih je sterna neki prodal, on jih ima bistveno vec
<yang> jst sem svoje prodal ko so bli 2 usd
<sterna> napaka :)
<yang> se vseeno sem zasluzil
<sterna> mhm
<yang> isto so se vrednotli kot ltcji
<yang> cim so zrasli iz 0.30 na 2-3 usd so vsi prodajal hehe
<yang> saj sem ze napisal, da ce bi se 1 teden dalj pocakal, bi tista stran ki je imela denarnico izginila
<yang> tko da ravno pravi cas je bilo vse
<yang> sterna: ce se bo ltcje pri 100 prodajalo bo zanimivo
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-14
<sasa84> juhu
<sterna> o
<CrazyLemon> lp
<CrazyLemon> ohoho LorD_DDooM odpru sezono :>
<sterna> jsm pa odlomu svoje najstarejse obroce
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/broken-rims.jpg
<CrazyLemon> js nič ne vidim da bi bili zlomljen obroč
<LorD_DDooM> Sem tudi skoraj zaključil, folk še ni pripravljen da je na cesti polno kolesarjev...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ti ne veš kaj pomeni cesta polna kolesarjev..
<CrazyLemon> kot da cela fckin slovenija pride na obalo samo kolesarit
<CrazyLemon> pa rolat
<LorD_DDooM> A bjž no
<sterna> CrazyLemon: slabo vids :)
<sterna> CrazyLemon: tista crna rec k je par centi od obroca je zgorn del obroca :)
<CrazyLemon> in potem se postavijo trije čez celo kolesarsko.. in te gledajo k tele v nova vrata..
<CrazyLemon> sterna aja..sm mislu da je tisto ki gre pod gumo
<CrazyLemon> tist trak
<sterna> tik ob zelenem traku gre odlomljen del obroca
<sterna> spodnji del
<sterna> zgornji del je pa pac
<sterna> tista crna stvar.
<CrazyLemon>  Korea, Republic of tried to access http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/lib/exe/fetch.php?cache=cache&media=free-lesbian-porn-videos.html
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa ne klikat no
<CrazyLemon> ni nič gor
<CrazyLemon> perverts
<CrazyLemon> lord of perverts :p
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> kr dost strani omenja podobne linke
<CrazyLemon> z ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> očitno je bil vulnerability v dokuwikiju
<dz0ny> :P kake limance ti daješ
<dz0ny> zdej pa kao vul kriv ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> http://tinyurl.com/c5f5pc5
<Seniorita> s http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/lib/exe/fetch.php?cache=cache&media=free-atk-porn.htm - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> no to ni pravi link
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://tinyurl.com/bmuqxj3
<Seniorita> "http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/lib/exe/fetch.php?" - Google Search
<CrazyLemon> tole je pravi link
<dz0ny> kja je pa tisti "arhivirano"?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tist je stuff ki se ne uporablja več
<CrazyLemon> in to z dokuwikijem me sploh ne preseneča
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je bil un updated od leta 2007 :)
<dz0ny> a pospravljaš malo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..tisto je že dolgo arhivirano
<CrazyLemon> bi pa blokiral tega naverbota iz koreje k obiskuje te linke :)
<dz0ny> a tist dokuwiki se kaj uporablja?
<dz0ny> preimenjuješ v random hash
<dz0ny> pa je mir
<CrazyLemon> se ne
<CrazyLemon> in recimo da sem ga preimenoval v random
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: timthumb vuln maš tudi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je timthumb
<dz0ny> http://markmaunder.com/2011/08/02/technical-details-and-scripts-of-the-wordpress-timthumb-php-hack/
<Seniorita> Technical details and scripts of the Wordpress Timthumb.php hack - mm
<CrazyLemon> ni tega gor
 * dz0ny grr unity odletel neznano kam
 * dz0ny a mora bi to res tako volatile 
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<dz0ny> hi
<tinkster> Dober vecer
<sasa84> oj dz0ny, dober vecer tinkster
<sasa84> :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: \o/
<zdobersek> =o |o| o=
<dz0ny> ^^ trije joški?
<dz0ny> the hell je to
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj zlati fant <3
<sasa84> dz0ny, kaj pa če mam jst 3? :p
<tinkster> heh
<sasa84> dz0ny, dvojni dekolte! :)))))))))
<dz0ny> pics: :)
<sasa84> to je šele moteče :P
<tinkster> It would hard to find a fitting bra ;D
<dz0ny> sej anny smo ze mel :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 7 Subtle Unity Changes You Might Not Notice in 13.04…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WlaZjLYTe7A/7-unity-changes
<sasa84> tinkster, lol :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny "anny smo ze mel" ??
<CrazyLemon> a ste mel orgije in mene niste povabili????'
<CrazyLemon> so rude
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si zamudo ko je svoje akte limala :)
<dz0ny> ne nisem spravil :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ene čudne znake izpisuje tvoj radio :)
<dz0ny> ni moj, kje?
<CrazyLemon> Kl&#257;tu - Spring
<CrazyLemon> naslov izvajalca
<dz0ny> aja hehe, to je dj-ka kriva
<CrazyLemon> biatch! :>
<CrazyLemon> a je inge z mono? :)
<dz0ny> nope kamplce so
<CrazyLemon> ah sej se mi je zdelo čudno neki
 * CrazyLemon ugasne radio
<dz0ny> jaz tole psolušam https://soundcloud.com/metric-band
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> poslušam
<dz0ny> a coachella je kdo kaj pogledal danes
<dz0ny> kod kaj predlaga?
<sasa84> dz0ny, bowieja...the stars
<CrazyLemon> atomic harmonik :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: shush
 * CrazyLemon trenutno posluša http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4TWNKhZOlw
<Seniorita> Ben Howard - Empty Corridors - YouTube
<sasa84> lol
<Seniorita> »i do not own this song!«
<tinkster> Missy Elliott:  06 - Ragtime Interlude_I'm Really Hot :P
<tinkster> What IRC client to people here mostly use, and why? :)
<dz0ny> Alice because it's web based, supports embeds etc...
<tinkster> nisem slisel od Alice' :}  Moram pogledati
<tinkster> zgleda zanemivo :)
<tinkster> zanemivo == interesting?
<tinkster> I could run that on the pi at home, and connect to it from work or home ... very cool
<sasa84> tinkster, zanimivo :)
<tinkster> hvala sasa
<sasa84> grem pančat
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<sasa84> Uf, se nekaj:-)
 * dz0ny pics? :)
<sasa84> Lol:-)
<sasa84> Dzony ma ne okol govort;-)
<sasa84> Na fonu pogresam tab za autocomplete teh nicknamov:-)
<tinkster> lol
<sasa84> Res no:-)
<sasa84> Zdej pa res pancat
<sasa84> Lahkonocko;-)
<dz0ny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-07
<sasa84> juhuuu
<oCrazyLemn> stupid server
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> lp
<dz0ny> jutro
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny
<sasa84> jutro napsy
<napsy> kako smo
<zdobersek> jeeebeeeeejjoooo
<zdobersek> .yt slon sadez jebejo nas
<jablana> SLON IN SADEŽ  - Jebejo nas (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNwAWPLUrxw ♥752 ▶305,065
<napsy> kdo te jebe zdobersek ?
<dz0ny> slon in sadeži :>
<napsy> jebaj nazaj :)
<zdobersek> sloni in sadez*
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> haha, jutro zdobersek :D
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<slax0r> hvala sasa84
<sasa84> proooosim slax0r
<zdobersek> sasa84: anda gooda morningn to you, wigga!
<zdobersek> .yt tokio breakfast
<jablana> Tokyo Breakfast (6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgjwjaBJ5Do ♥3,547 ▶641,221
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavico a ne ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: yesplzktnx
<zdobersek> sasa84: tud v tokio breakfastu majo kavico :>
<zdobersek> whatsa missing hiar?
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek kavico in zapleja še ...
<sasa84> .yt muse i belong to you
<jablana> MUSE   I belong to you (6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1p8o7x2o1o ♥2,800 ▶590,626
 * CrazyLemon uporabi prvo injekcijo inzulina danes
<zdobersek> mon coeur s'ouvre a ton cafe!
<napsy> sladkorno mas?
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy vedno jo dobim ko poslušam ta dva "romantika"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst pa zdobbie sva fana muse no
<napsy> CrazyLemon: z romantiko ni nic narobe :)
<sasa84> napsy, pust ga... CrazyLemon je spet JellyLemon
<napsy> CrazyLemon: zenske majo rade to :)
<zdobersek> zenske ... in zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> napsy ko je pocukrana je Å¡e kako narobe :)
<zdobersek> ocitno
<sasa84> krejzek, nek te dol meče
<dz0ny> karma :>
<oCrazyLemn> sasa84 ma freenode saksa
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej mi mamo tud fn... pa nam kr laufa :P
<CrazyLemon> ampak sasa84
<CrazyLemon> vi nimate ipv6!
<sasa84> da
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> to nam nč ne pomaga, če te skoz dol meče :P
<slax0r> sam da je ipv6! :P
<sasa84> tud če ne dela :>
<slax0r> da! :)
<sasa84> sam jst rabm res Å¡e eno kofe...
<slax0r> js pa mrzel tus
<idiotern1> kaj si pa delu da rabs mrzu tus
<sasa84> valda...sj bo že 11 ura...kaj ga ne rabm :P
<idiotern1> k jsm se tut zdele stusiru
<idiotern1> sicer z vroco vodo
<idiotern1> k mam sinuse vnete
<sasa84> uf! tole je zoprno idiotern1
<idiotern1> ampak mi jih je kr spucal k sn na polno gonu v office
<idioterna> je ja sam je ze mim
<idioterna> cez vikend sm bil pa kr slabe vole neki k mi je tok napihval glavo
<idioterna> zdej sm ze ok
<idioterna> sam ne smem ga z mrzlimi tusi svirat
<slax0r> idioterna: pivce...
<sasa84> slax0r, 1x sm bla ful neki bolna, ko sem bla v neaplju. in smo šli na pico, tam sm spila an hitr dva pira in pol sm kr tko hitr hodila po tistih štengah, da sem čist fuč v hotel pršla... ma naslednje jutro sm bla k rožca
<slax0r> ma ne...vceri sm pivce, zato rabm dans tus
<napsy> uu
<sasa84> lol
<napsy> pod przel tus po bajkanju
<napsy> je pa neki najlepsga :)
<sasa84> slax0r, a pol je "miiiijaaauuuuu"
<sasa84> :>
<slax0r> sasa84: bolj "raaaaaaaaaawr"
<slax0r> sm zjutraj nalozu 2 lekadola + tus, pa bi rabu ponovno :)
<sasa84> slax0r, pol tole http://youtu.be/CevxZvSJLk8?t=3m5s
<Seniorita> Katy Perry - Roar (Official) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Get "Roar" from Katy Perry's 'PRISM': http://smarturl.it/PRISM Official music video for Katy Perry's "Roar" brought to you in Junglescope directed by Grady H...«
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> .yt rawr
<jablana> Dinosaurs go RAWR~ (ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlO5MeZvYK8 ♥4,880 ▶465,044
<slax0r> nekako tako ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, đizs :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj? boljši kot tvoja katy
<sasa84> ni mi katy baš nešto... sam bi jo še zmer raj poslušala kt tale cigumigu
<dz0ny> GAME OF THRONES
<dz0ny> boring
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QepKf-vDRPs
<Seniorita> [Animation] I can't decide - YouTube
<sasa84> hahahahahahahaha
<Seniorita> »Heh heh, I've wanted to make this for soooo long. and I finally did, but like, yeah. that's.... that's all, really...«
<slax0r> sasa84: http://www.wallsave.com/wallpapers/1366x768/dinosaur/417010/dinosaur-rawr-valentine-x-417010.jpg
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst sm to zadnč gledala na hbo... in mi ni glih jasn, v čem je zadeva tko zanimiva
<CrazyLemon> tudi meni ne
<sasa84> slax0r, am...to je CrazyLemon teb link dal... :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r <3
<slax0r> iii
<slax0r> drgac pa, GoT, treba gledat od zacetka
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mi daš lohk inzulin? :D
<slax0r> zacet nekje na sredini je res brezveze
<slax0r> al pa se bols, prebrat knjige prej :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..Å¡param za tvoje in 'zdobbiejeve' trenutke :D
<sasa84> oh...
<yang> Frankie Knuckles died
<dz0ny> !sc Frankie Knuckles house
<jablana> My Tribute To Frankie Knuckles(ena ura) http://soundcloud.com/dfp/dimitri-from-paris ♥12,175 ▶151,688
<yang> ja poslusljiv house
<yang> lisa stansfield v glavnem
<yang> dost so jo remixiral pr def mix, knuckles, morales
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Oracle Java Installer Conflicting With Apt Bug Fixed [Ubuntu 14.04]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/B7g0whY9rTM/oracle-java-installer-conflicting-with.html
<sasa84> MelonEater, hm...
<MelonEater> Hm wat
<dz0ny> lol kaj so bli ze v harryu potterju
<zdobersek> death eaters
<zdobersek> ?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @07.04.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 68%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:56, Kulminacija: 13:05:11, Sončni zahod: 19:38:26
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 06min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pipelight 0.2.6 Released With Experimental 64bit Support, 2 New Plugins  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LdejgHT-wEE/pipelight-026-released-with.html
<msev> a ta vaš irc notice lahko izklopm :)
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmBRXGFH57s
<Seniorita> Arven - Black is the Colours (2013) [Full Album] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »1.﻿ Believe 0:00 2. Don't Look Back 4:12 3. Rainsong 8:51 4. The One for Me 13:18 5. All I Got 19:47 6. My Darkest Dream 26:22 7. Cercle d'Emeraude 31:15 8. ...«
<MelonEater> Msev deh ctcp notice na ignore pa je
<MelonEater> Dej*
<msev> aja sam pol bo tut tist na ignore če me kdo "imenuje"?
<slax0r> imenuje?
<slax0r> mislis to:
<slax0r> msev: bla bla
<slax0r> ?
<msev> jp
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> to nima nic veze z ctcp
<msev> ql
<slax0r> to tvoj irc client oznaci in te opozori ko zazna tvoj nick v besedilu
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> ping me a lot of times
<slax0r> ping
<jablana> slax0r: pong
<slax0r> ping dz0ny
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> slax0r: pong
<msev> kle pod xcat ctcop replies mam time pa ping
<slax0r> msev:
<slax0r>  /ignore ChanServ!*@* NOTI
<msev> da
<msev> ql
<slax0r> sam to ti bo ignoriral vse notice od chanserv nicka
<slax0r> tk da ne bos tudi dobil ostalih opozoril, k se moras prijavit, al za napacno geslo itd.
<msev> sam od tega kanala?
<slax0r> ne, vse
<msev> no bom vidu kko bo zgledal
<msev> :)
<slax0r> vsa opozorila ki jih posilja ChanServ bodo sla papa
<msev> papa
<msev> a tut tist k nastav temo?
<slax0r> hm?
<slax0r> ne glej, sam to ti bo slo
<slax0r> tega vec ne bos dobival od nicka ChanServ
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aAYmVM0_460s_v1.jpg
<msev> hahaha
<MelonEater> .vreme portoroz
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 21.2°C @07.04.2014 13:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 60% Veter: severozahodnik 5.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:36:12, Kulminacija: 13:08:54, Sončni zahod: 19:41:37
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 05min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<MelonEater> BS
<MelonEater> 24 je
<slax0r> .vreme puntigam
<jablana> Puntigam Weg, 8482, Austria: 20.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Puntigam__AT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/AUXX0020_f.html
<slax0r> .vreme liebenau
<jablana> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> .vreme graz
<jablana> ARSO: Slovenj Gradec (444m): 17.9°C @07.04.2014 13:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 42% Veter: zahodnik 1.2 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:13, Kulminacija: 13:02:58, Sončni zahod: 19:36:44
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 07min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> .vreme feldkirchen
<jablana> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> OMFG
<slax0r> shoot yourself
<idioterna> ne podpiramo vremena iz gnilga kapitalizma
<idioterna> .vreme new york
<jablana> New York, NY, USA: 6.67°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/New_York__NY/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USNY0996_f.html
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> .vreme gradec
<sasa84_> .vreme graz
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Cerklje ob Krki (154m): 20.7°C @07.04.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 48% Veter: vzhodnik 1.5 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:11, Kulminacija: 13:01:14, Sončni zahod: 19:34:17
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 06min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<jablana> ARSO: Slovenj Gradec (444m): 18.7°C @07.04.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 39% Veter: severozahodnik 1.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:13, Kulminacija: 13:02:58, Sončni zahod: 19:36:44
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 07min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/amXd656_460sa.gif
<sasa84_> .vreme celovec
<jablana> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84_> .vreme klagenfurt
<jablana> Klagenfurt-Land District, Austria: 18.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Klagenfurt__AT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/AUXX0037_f.html
<sasa84_> :0
<sasa84_> hajderjanska jablana !!!
<napsy> ohjoy
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 19.4°C @07.04.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 39% Veter: severovzhodnik 1.5 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:58, Kulminacija: 13:06:00, Sončni zahod: 19:39:01
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 06min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> kulči
<MelonEater> Se 10 dni do 14.04! :)
<napsy> yeey
<napsy> bomo nazdravl kj?
<MelonEater> Ne vem..david ponavadi pove kaj v kiberpipi
<napsy> kdo drug bi kdaj tut lahka :)
<MelonEater> A se javis?? ;D
<napsy> ce bi uporablu ubuntu bi
<MelonEater> A nisi napisal da uporabljae 14.04?
<napsy> ija, sam ne kj dost ubuntu featurjev (recimo unity ne)
<napsy> moj ubuntu zgleda kot vsaka X distribucija
<MelonEater> Kaj pol.. Ubuntu gnome? Kde?
<napsy> nc od tega, i3 window manager
<MelonEater> Meh :)
<napsy> zakaj meh?
<napsy> za delo mi je to super
<napsy> nisem nasel se bolse alternative
<MelonEater> Ker to pomeni da ne bos govoril v kiberpipi :D
<napsy> aja
<napsy> js sm to ze skoz dal
<napsy> nj se en ko ni mel predavanj ;)
<MelonEater> Sasa torej
<MelonEater> Ona mora vadit
<napsy> ce je samska je dobra priloznost spoznat kakega geeka :)
<MelonEater> Si slisala sasa84
<MelonEater> Lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2163-1: PHP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2163-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2162-1: file vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2162-1/
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Evernote Linux Client `NixNote` 2 Beta Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RCgsRbd-s80/evernote-linux-client-nixnote-2-beta.html
<napsy> lazy ponedeljki
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, kaj ti mene nek "pariš"? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a ni že mimo sezona parjenja???
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> kdo ti je pa to reku :P
 * sasa84_ Å¡e zmer tuli :D
<CrazyLemon> baba k baba :D
<sasa84_> nikol zadost :P
<sasa84_> kdaj pa bo splavitvena žurka? točno na dan D?
<napsy> na to besedo pa se nikol ne bom navadu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Viber for Linux Is a Great Skype Alternative, The Issue Is Finding Someone Who Uses It  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/q9HXIiRWWw4/viber-linux-desktop-app
<sasa84_> napsy, "splavitvena"?
<napsy> jo
<sasa84_> ja... človk bi mislu, da je ušla iz kakšne ginekološke klinike ta beseda :P
<napsy> jep jep
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je že apt 1.0 v trustyu?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> so porpavili zdej
<dz0ny> popravili
<CrazyLemon> no kul.. pol lahko updejtam :)
<zdobersek> GL
<dz0ny> GetLife?
<zdobersek> good luck
<zdobersek> duuh
<CrazyLemon> or is it get lubricated either way
 * CrazyLemon walks away
<zdobersek> wat
<jablana> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/616/730/3cb.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny apt 0.9.15.4ubuntu4 za amd64 kodno preveden na Apr  7 2014 10:17:02
<CrazyLemon>  kje si ti vidu da je apt 1.0 ?
<yang> A se da se kje vnovcit drobiz razen na sparovih al mercatorjevih blagajnah ?
<yang> hocm rect, ce so se kje kaksne avtomatske blagajne (verjetno ne)
<zdobersek> a ni to mozno na banki menjat?
<zdobersek> mogoce lahk polozis na racun, potem pa dvignes na bankomatu
<yang> hm
<yang> ja to se seveda da
<yang> ampak nimam ful drobiza, morda je za 50 eur
<yang> mislim, ne bi sel ravno polagat na racun
<CrazyLemon> yang kdo pa pravi da moraš položit na račun?
<CrazyLemon> js sm mercator vrečko cca. 10kg mel v rokah z drobižem not :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kako se ti sploh lahko nabere tolk drobiža?
<yang> slotech login se vedno ne deluje
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: nabere se v glavnem so bakreni
<yang> kaksno leto dni nabiram
<lynxlynxlynx> men jih vedno manjka
<yang> jst jih izlocam
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, torej si si sam ustvaril problem
<lynxlynxlynx> avtomat je na banki slovenije in najbrž še drugje
<yang> ni problem, samo zasede veliko prostora v denarnici
<yang> ja vem da je na banki slovenije, mislil sem ce je se kaksna trgovina ki bi sprejemala drobiz pa da ne rabjo na roke stet
<yang> baje bodo ukinli postopoma kovance za 1 cent
<yang> ker vec stane surovina kkot so vredni
<yang> lohk pocakam se kak let da se jih se enkrat tok nabere, pa pol odnesem na banko ;)
<yang> ali pa jih zapravim v mercatorju
<yang> mercator je itak tok drag, da jih lahko v eni rundi zapravim
<sasa84_> yang, počakaš, da euro gre...in jih še dražje prodaš :P
<yang> eh pol bodo nicvredni :)
<yang> to bi mogu cakat pol kakih 100 let
<yang> mel sem enkrat neke stare novce, pa mi je starinar reku da so cisto brez vrednosti
<yang> ces, da jih je veliko v obtoku
<yang> tut na numizmatiko se mors mal spoznat
<CrazyLemon> yang zamenjaj kovance za btcje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> CrazyLemon: a mas kej btcjev ?
<yang> tej bbodo tut kmalu nicvredni
<CrazyLemon> yang 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000 btc
<yang> bom cez kake pol leta kupil tistih 200 BTCjev od idioterna za tale drobiz
<yang> ko jim pade cena
<idioterna> zmenen.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2164-1: OpenSSH vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2164-1/
<sasa84_> jst mam tud tolk bitcoinov kt CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> we are bitcoin overlords!
<idioterna> js jih mam mal vec
<zdobersek> jst mam vse bitcoine!
<yang> CrazyLemon: rec idioterna da ti poslje 0.000000000000000000000001 btc
<yang> mislim da nit ne gre v tolk decimalk
<CrazyLemon> yang as nor..to bo čez 20 let vredno več k 10k €
<zdobersek> kulk je en satoshi?
<CrazyLemon> 400-500ish
<zdobersek> huh?
<CrazyLemon> kaj huh
<CrazyLemon> 450.01 USD
<CrazyLemon> 450.02 USD
<CrazyLemon> meh.. 450.2*
<idioterna> yang: 10^-8 je najmanj
<idioterna> in se imenuje satoshi
<CrazyLemon> a celo ima ime.. svašta :D js sm mislu da je satoshi pač 1 btc :D
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> satoshi je 10^-8 btcja
<idioterna> najmanjsa enota
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/p526x296/1618514_10152382515648487_1772131036_n.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41604/#p41604
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2165-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-08
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2124-2: OpenJDK 6 regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2124-2/
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> zdravo
<slax0r> z naravo
<zdobersek> ahoy
<idioterna> bbl, office
<dz0ny> http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/#ubuntu.si:443
<Seniorita> Test your server for Heartbleed (CVE-2014-0160)
<zdobersek> dammit
<dz0ny> sej bodo pa drugi kolcali https://status.heroku.com/
<Seniorita> Heroku Status
<dz0ny> recimo :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sedez sem dobu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no wai! pics or it didnt happen!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21OwTUEiGGM
<Seniorita> Ballad of a WiFi Hero (McSweeney's and Vulture Exclusive) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »H. Jon Benjamin ("Bob's Burgers," "Archer") stars in this exclusive animated adaptation of the famed McSweeney's Internet Tendency piece, "In Which I Fix My ...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/oGOrZqF.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek grd je :/
<zdobersek> TISIGRD
<CrazyLemon> resnica boli...i know
<dz0ny> zavist tud :>
<dz0ny> peče
<CrazyLemon> naah..sam grd je :/
<idioterna> a ste ze upgradal libssl1.0.0
<napsy> 14.04 ma se vedno staro
<dz0ny> napsy: nope http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Seniorita> USN-2165-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities | Ubuntu
<napsy> dz0ny: 14.04 se vedno ima
<napsy> (mi je lih upgrejdal na 1.0.1g
<napsy> )
<idioterna> http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<Seniorita> Test your server for Heartbleed (CVE-2014-0160)
<napsy> ups, f
<napsy> hah evil
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @08.04.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 71%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:03, Kulminacija: 13:04:54, Sončni zahod: 19:39:45
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 09min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41605/#p41605
<yang> heh kaksna poslovalnica niso mel strojcka za stetje drobiza
<yang> moram na centralno enoto
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NE USTAVLJAJ CRNEMU AUDIJU
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek NEA BOM
<zdobersek> dobar.
<dz0ny> napsy: bos kaj o golangu povedal na webcampu?
<napsy> um nism se razmislal da bi sel
<dz0ny> :>
<napsy> a i webcamp bol za web zadeve
<dz0ny> v si je kr vse :>
<dz0ny> ipv6, deploying, processing cards, translating apps
<dz0ny> vse zivo
<yang> zdej pa se na centralno enoto !"$W%
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @08.04.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 71%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:03, Kulminacija: 13:04:54, Sončni zahod: 19:39:45
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 09min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jablana> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> dong
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 23 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41606/#p41606
<yang> ni veselice brez golice https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_TEuVF3dzY
<Pepelka> Največji zmenek na slepo v S-LOVE-niji 4 (9. 11. 2012) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Spoznajmo se @ http://bit.ly/dekleta & http://bit.ly/gospodje Preveri nove dogodke: http://www.ona-on.com/pages/spoznavni_dogodki.jsp V klubu Cvetličarna je ...«
<zdobersek> ona-on = a
<zdobersek> right?
<yang> ja
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuu
<yang> zdobersek: 56 eur sem mel v skatlic
<yang> prejsnje leto pa okol 65
<zdobersek> juhu sasa84
<zdobersek> yang: to letno napraskas skup?
<yang> ja od bakrenih
<yang> kaksna kila-dve je to
<yang> me zanima ce bi za baker vec dobil
<yang> :)
<sasa84> yang, a greš pol na ta zmenk? :)
<yang> sasa84: ta je ze bil
<yang> sasa84: grem v cvetlicarno na Jinx verjetno
<yang> ce bom utegnil
<slax0r> ce je kdo spregledal mogoce: http://heartbleed.com/
<Pepelka> Heartbleed Bug
<dz0ny> slax0r: ne, kaj je to?
<dz0ny> yang: <select name="starost_do_partner" class="agepicker">
<dz0ny> 							<option value="18" selected="selected">99</option>
<dz0ny> 						</select>
<dz0ny> lies
<dz0ny> lies
<slax0r> dz0ny: bug v openssl
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne se hecat
<slax0r> The Heartbleed Bug is a serious vulnerability in the popular OpenSSL cryptographic software library. This weakness allows stealing the information protected, under normal conditions, by the SSL/TLS encryption used to secure the Internet.
<sasa84> ps: sistemci pozor! :P
<slax0r> mja...
<sasa84> ah yang ...sm pa že misnla, d bova šla na tale blind date :P
<slax0r> zato ze tut cel dan freenode splita in disconnecta
<slax0r> k updejtajo
<yang> slax0r: leta nazaj je bil ssl bug v debianu kake pol leta, predno so ga odkrili
<slax0r> yang: saj vprasanje kak dolgo je ze ta
<Matthai> http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/#www.ubuntu.si
<Pepelka> Test your server for Heartbleed (CVE-2014-0160)
<yang> sasa84: ah ne to mi bolj zgleda kot cirkuska predstava
<zdobersek> slax0r: hype, IMO
<Matthai> saj se ve, od kar so dali hearbeat v openssl
<Matthai> Bug is in the OpenSSL's implementation of the TLS/DTLS (transport layer security protocols) heartbeat extension (RFC6520). When it is exploited it leads to the leak of memory contents from the server to the client and from the client to the server.
<sasa84>  All good, www.ubuntu.si seems not affected!
<Matthai> ja, samo ključe bo treba vseeno zamenjat
<slax0r> zdobersek: http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<Pepelka> Test your server for Heartbleed (CVE-2014-0160)
<yang> Matthai: zanimiva tema je bla vceri na ARSu
<Matthai> ARS?
<zdobersek> ars technica?
<yang> ars.rtvslo.si
<sasa84> naš fax ma pa " Uh-oh, something went wrong. "
<Matthai> verjetno nima https-ja
<Matthai> yang, kaj je bila pa tema?
<zdobersek> ayo http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2014/04/duhovnik_posilstvo.aspx
<Pepelka> Hrvaški duhovnik: ženska ne more zanositi med posilstvom | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Hrvaški duhovnik Damir Stojić želi razbiti urbani mit o posiljenih ženskah in trdi, da je medicinsko nemogoče, da bi ženska pri posilstvu zanosila.«
<sasa84> ?!
<idioterna> pa sej to je ze dolg znano
<idioterna> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/21/us/politics/rep-todd-akin-legitimate-rape-statement-and-reaction.html?_r=0
<Pepelka> 303 See Other
<zdobersek> sasa84: taki so na vasem faksu!
<napsy> je znano ja, da obstajajo idioti
<napsy> svasta, duhovnik pa predigre
<sasa84> ne zdobersek ....ta je s hrvaške :P
<idioterna> sej farska banda so taku vsi isti!
<sasa84> roko na srce... tud pr nas se najdejo topoglavci...ne se bat ;)
<napsy> rode pa banda
<sasa84> da sem jst škof, bi mogu vsak kandidat za duhovništvo oprat nekakšen "psiho test" oz. kakorkol jim zdej rečejo
<napsy> podjetniki?
<sasa84> bolš da maš kšnga manj, kot pa tupi-glupija
<dz0ny> slax0r: sem vidu ze vcer :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: a heartbleed?
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> did you call the doctor?
<zdobersek> ktero verzijo libssl1.0.0 maste na vasih Ubuntu sistemih?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: help.me
<zdobersek> (04:55:40 AM) zdobersek: ktero verzijo libssl1.0.0 maste na vasih Ubuntu sistemih?
<Matthai> IMSI catcher detektor: https://github.com/SecUpwN/Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector/releases
<Pepelka> Releases · SecUpwN/Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector - Detect and avoid IMSI-Catcher attacks!«
<Matthai> zdobersek, jaz imam na enem sistemu tole:
<Matthai> ii  libssl0.9.8:i386                     0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1                 SSL shared libraries
<Matthai> ii  libssl1.0.0                          1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12                 SSL shared libraries
<Matthai> ii  libssl1.0.0:i386                     1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12                 SSL shared libraries
<Matthai> popatchan je za heartbleed
<sasa84> ooo MelonEater
<sasa84> MelonEater, je CrazyLemon na....?
<sasa84> tablci?
<MelonEater> Horsu
<MelonEater> :)
<zdobersek> jst mam na saucyju 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<MelonEater> Zdobersek na 14.04 je 1.0.1
<MelonEater> Danes bil updejt
<zdobersek> na debian jessie imam 1.0.1g-1
<dz0ny> openssl-1.0.1.g-1 #arch
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> sej client exploit bo kr tezko nardit
<zdobersek> sem na varnem http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Pepelka> USN-2165-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities | Ubuntu
<zdobersek> challenge ...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ĐankiLimun
<MelonEater> O/
<sasa84> |
<sasa84>  /\
<sasa84> |/\
<dz0ny> ena roka ti je odpadla
<dz0ny> \ o /
<dz0ny>   |
<dz0ny>  / \
<zdobersek> \ o /
<zdobersek>   |
<zdobersek> / ' \
<MelonEater> So lil'
<Matthai> jaz imam na wheezyu: 1.0.1e-2+deb7u5
<dz0ny>    o
<dz0ny>     |
<dz0ny>  o |
<dz0ny>  _( |
<zdobersek> ooh, naughty!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Windows XP Support Ends, It’s Time To Go Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Kc_Qk5MaO-I/windows-xp-ends-time-to-go-linux
<idioterna> elitisti
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Prevent Your Laptop From Overheating With Thermald  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/e-QN-0AT0Sk/prevent-your-laptop-from-overheating.html
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> napsy: ping
<CrazyLemon> napsy: pong
<dz0ny> napsy: imas kak primer kako v go > inline c funkcije pises
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sush
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> no al pa ti povej :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povem ti da ti bo napsy jutri zjutraj odgovoril ko pride na siht
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> we will see :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no dej neki potestiraj zame
<CrazyLemon> klikni na ikonco za smeti
<CrazyLemon> minimize it
<CrazyLemon> in nato klikni na ikonco od nautilusa
<CrazyLemon> kaj se zgodi ?
<dz0ny> nautilus odpre
<dz0ny> sam kos je druge barve ko je odprt
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> IMO
<CrazyLemon> bi mogu pokazat smeti
<dz0ny> nautilus nima pa ni zraven
<dz0ny> nič*
<CrazyLemon> ker je itak že odprto okno od nautilusa
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> mal cudn :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1163041
<Pepelka> Bug #1163041 “Inconsistent behaviour with minimized Trash window...” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> "CrazyLemon, we are trying to get a fix out for it, but final freeze is soon :("
<CrazyLemon> beri..highly unlikely :D
<dz0ny> hm se en primer tega je
<dz0ny> ce z terminala pozenes nautilus
<dz0ny> se kr zgubi ko ga minimiziras
<dz0ny> z alt-tab prides do njega
<dz0ny> v compizu je pa kot da ga ni :>
<CrazyLemon> works for me :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9mnUl9v1wI
<Pepelka> Meizu MX3 Ubuntu Demo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Short demo showing Meizu MX3 running Ubuntu. http://meizumxon.com«
<dz0ny> lol na send pa ni prtisnu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kuki666: Audacity v 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41607/#p41607
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Audacity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41608/#p41608
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Elementary OS ‘Isis’ Demoed With Blistering Speed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Bg1bfTTt4EQ/elementary-os-isis-video-demo-speed
<sasa84> ooo pitko pitonko ;)
<pitko> o čikita :D?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kaj je zdej
<zdobersek> sasa84: :>
<sasa84> čikita :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, miši moja :*
<zdobersek> <:O~
<pitko> bol primerno
<pitko> ola čikita :D
<pitko> kva počnete?
<dz0ny> pitko: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/10154196 :>
<Pepelka> waveform.c
<Pepelka> »- Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<pitko> nimaš nobenga opisa?
<pitko> kaj pa je to
<pitko> neka forma
<pitko> mi je jasno
<pitko> ti si kopliceraš življenje s cjem?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> k ti je tok dolgcajt :D
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> to je edin dost hitro
<dz0ny> pitko: to dobis pol https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/239513/2646395/a1a27a96-bf3d-11e3-88ac-043280ef5695.png
<dz0ny> private soundcloud
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> dz0ny: asm? y bother w/ c?
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> mora tud v go tect
<dz0ny> z asm ne bo slo
<zdobersek> go se skompajla v asm
<zdobersek> wat is de issue
<jablana> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/546/304/225.jpg
<zdobersek> dz0ny: OTOH, zakaj ne kompajlas v python?
<zdobersek> bruci pravijo, da je python da best
<dz0ny> pejd spat
<zdobersek> ce ciljas na spletno aplikacijo, pol predlagam asm.js
<zdobersek> ne morem se it spat, moram se pospravit kuhno in pogledat GoT
<dz0ny> kolk b bila pa ta js velik
<dz0ny> 100mb?
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> sej smo v letu 2014
<dz0ny> rofl http://tryion.lava.io/
<Pepelka> Try ION
<Pepelka> »Control the ION lamp from your web browser.«
<dz0ny> to na tbbt
<dz0ny> spominja
<pitko> ql
<pitko> gleda kdo got
<zdobersek> vsi gledamo got
<zdobersek> a je ze kdo umru?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: za inspiracijo http://pyjvm.org/
<Pepelka> PyJVM
<Pepelka> »PyJVM : Java Virtual Machine implemented in pure python«
<pitko> ni
<pitko> :D
<pitko> python še slabš!
<pitko> :D
<pitko> eno neki me pa dobo naučl na tem faksu :D
<pitko> zdej smo mel pr ossu ukaz find
<pitko> nevem zakaj bi ga rabu amapk dob
<pitko> dobr *
<lynxlynxlynx> carski je
<lynxlynxlynx> ls sucks
<pitko> no ja
<pitko> sam prej se bom spomnu ls k find
<pitko> :D
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> find lahko marsikaj nardiš ne
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno za kaj rabiš
<pitko> ja
<pitko> ma Å¡e en kup stikal
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ne parsat ls-ja :P
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> cungalunga
<pitko> ja ?
<dz0ny> eztv neki stavka
<dz0ny> ni serij danasnjih gor
<zdobersek> ohnoes
<pitko> piratebay :D?
<dz0ny> prepovedana beseda :>
<sasa84> don't say PB!!!
<CrazyLemon> PB!
<CrazyLemon> peanut butter!
<sasa84> al pa... plesniva banana
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> penisbog
<sasa84> dz0ny, packonko :P
<dz0ny> kva to vedno zmolim
<sasa84> da bo večji zrastu?
<dz0ny> da nov tolk velik zjutraj
<sasa84> :$
 * sasa84 je mal nerodno ...
 * dz0ny serezi
<sasa84> am... jst grem na čik :P
<dz0ny> one
<sasa84> :o
<dz0ny> the only one
<dz0ny> then never. again?
<sasa84> O_o
<dz0ny> ne stekam kakommas ob polnoci cikpavzo
<dz0ny> ampak ok
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> se zgodi tud ta bolšim :\
 * sasa84 na čiku
<dz0ny> kako kaj bruci sasa?
<sasa84> dz0ny, upam, da so ok :D
<sasa84> sicr ne bom mela sam brucev...tud 4. letniek :D
<sasa84> sicr pa zdej te dni čakam pošto, če sem ofišl požegnana :P
<sasa84> ej miške...a čmo it počas pančat?
<dz0ny> nee
<dz0ny> se
<dz0ny> http://m.imgur.com/a/xPqk6
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<sasa84> hm
<dz0ny> aww pol pa spat
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny
<sasa84> pridkani bodte drugač ;)
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<sasa84> živeli ;)
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-09
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Bundle for PC and Android 9 Adds Three More Games  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MwggMeGPOmk/hib-pc-android-9-update
<yang> dobro jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> ugt
<napsy> nekdo me je iskal ucer
<napsy> dz0ny: CrazyLemon pong
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> mas kak primer c < > golang interakcije
<yang> napsy ena mlada je sprasevala po teb
<zdobersek> LIES
<napsy> heh
<dz0ny> tipa unsafe.Pointer :)
<napsy> aja
<napsy> um
<napsy> dz0ny: moment mislim da je en dober blog post na to
<napsy> dz0ny: http://akrennmair.github.io/golang-cgo-slides/#1
<Pepelka> Go & cgo: integrating existing C code with Go
<napsy> je pa tak da lahka vsak objekt pretvoris v unsafe.Pointer, in potem tega nazaj v karkoli
<napsy> dz0ny: aja, pa #go-nuts kanal je kul ce mas se kaka vprasanja
<dz0ny> mhm ce bo polom bom tam vprasal:)
<dz0ny> thx
<napsy> np, pa good luck :)
<yang> piss torious trial live
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<napsy> elow
<sasa84> hejhou napsy :)
<sasa84> mislm d rabm Å¡e eno kofe :\
<zdobersek> sasa84: count.me.in
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek :D
<sasa84> sm te misnla pocukat, pa si away :P
<sasa84> mogoče boš po kofetu spet active ;)
<yang> sasa a mas kak virtual beer zame ?
<yang> kave ne pijem
 * sasa84 ponudi yang eno laško
<yang> hvala
<slax0r> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9d7dc9f62af969b5c32c
<Pepelka> gist:9d7dc9f62af969b5c32c
<slax0r> safety to the max!
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> to loh kr dost pobrises
<slax0r> to je baje tukaj http://www.innovastudio.com/
<Pepelka> Online HTML Editor for Web Applications & Content Management Systems
<slax0r> jos jedan https://gist.github.com/skope/15a4fabb271ae0b2b934
<Pepelka> gist:15a4fabb271ae0b2b934
<dz0ny> idioterna: ne ne uporablja
<dz0ny> segfault da mealloc openssl_malloc pa ne
<dz0ny> bbl
<idioterna> dz0ny: kolk % si glede tega?
<idioterna> dz0ny: gledam kodo za OPENSSL_malloc pa vidm da je samo wrapper za malloc
<idioterna> a si ti kej druzga gledu?
<zdobersek> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.misc/211963
<Pepelka> Gmane -- Re: FYA: http: heartbleed.com
<idioterna> to se zmer ne implicira tega da lahko beres memory drugih procesov
<idioterna> pa openssl ne uporablja shared memoryja al pa cesarkoli podobnga
<dz0ny> idioterna: sem napisal da ne neposredno
<dz0ny> v glavnem en tip je kazal
<dz0ny> vsi debelo gledal
<dz0ny> verejtno je se kak drug exploit
<dz0ny> kot superuser ti bp beres ram vseh procesov btw
<idioterna> ja ampak ne kr ponesreci
<idioterna> ce ne kot root sploh neb segfaulta mogu nardit
<dz0ny> kdo pa pravi da je ponesreči :>
<dz0ny> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/04/heartbleed.html
<Pepelka> Schneier on Security: Heartbleed
<idioterna> jsm ze zamenu vse ssl certe
<dz0ny> btw ce prov razumem ti tle ne pomaga niti ce app uporablja secure_read_file from disk
<idioterna> seveda ne
<idioterna> ce si v istem process spacu, potem ti nic ne pomaga
<dz0ny> pri serverju je pa logicno da mora bit v ramu
<dz0ny> mhm, damn
<idioterna> ce openssl laufa kot root, potem imas IMO vecje probleme :)
<dz0ny> ja sem ze dobil tak server k je laufal kot root
<dz0ny> ker drugace ni znal
<dz0ny> recmo da jih he 10%
<idioterna> verjamem ja
<CrazyLemon> http://git.openssl.org/gitweb/?p=openssl.git;a=commitdiff;h=4817504   nič čudnega da je vuln..če je pa commital 1.1.2012 ob enih zjutraj! :)
<dz0ny> a ta stran dela sploh :>
<idioterna> valda ce je http
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> the irony :D
<dz0ny> OPENSSL_malloc(1 + 2 + payload + padding);
<idioterna> ja ta payload je problem
<idioterna> k reces '\xff\xff\x00'
<idioterna> pa on rece "o, 64k" pa prebere en char
<idioterna> ostalo je pa pac whatever pol
<idioterna> pa ni problem malloc
<idioterna> ampak memcpy
<idioterna> afaik
<pitko> dan
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: i7z: Monitor Intel i7, i5 And i3 Frequencies, Multipliers And More Under Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/31dBCUma3kg/i7z-monitor-intel-i7-i5-and-i3.html
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> heyo sasa84
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Style Fluxbox Themes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5DNcJK1cuto/ubuntu-fluxbox-themes
<CrazyLemon> productive conversation as always :>
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/WRP5DsD.gif
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk smo produktivni na pvt
<sasa84> nč...šibam :)
<sasa84> ajd
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda ste lohk..sam niste :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/when-life-gives-you-lemons
<Pepelka> When Life Gives You Lemons... | Blog | Tesla Motors
<Pepelka> »We were taken by surprise by a lemon law claim recently filed against Tesla by a Wisconsin lawyer, describing himself as the "Lemon Law King", who says that we ignored his client's three demands for a buy-back after alleged problems with a Model S.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny when life gives you lemons make an electric car? :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-10
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> UGT
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxsktUm_ZmU
<Pepelka> La Roux - La Roux (full album) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »La Roux. 2009 00:00 In for the kill 04:09 Tigerlily 07:33 Quicksand 10:39 Bulletproof 14:06 Colourless color 17:34 I'm not your toy 20:53 Cover my eyes 25:26...«
<dz0ny>  systemd-service in ubuntu
<dz0ny> don't upgrade :>
<dz0ny> yet
<zdobersek> LTS ladies & gents
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ffs
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mi poveš ko je lih končalo z upgrejdom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, raj si opnssl upgrejdej :P
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] no need..mislim je že upgrejdan :) sam itak ne uporabljam ssl
<Sky[x]> aja hehe
<Sky[x]> sam res najbolj vrni zdjso uni k ga ne uprablajo lol :D
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: enmau si pozen
<zdobersek> zdej smo ze odkril, kdo stoji za vsem tem
<zdobersek> Nacisti, seveda http://techrights.org/2014/04/08/howard-schmidt-codenomicon/
<Pepelka> Former Chief Security Officer for Microsoft the Chairman of the Board of Firm Behind Heartbleed® | Techrights
<Pepelka> »A serious conflict of interests that nobody in the media is talking about; Codenomicon is headed by Microsoft's Howard A. Schmidt«
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Sky[x]> zdobersek, nisem o tem sploh razmislal :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: ahoy
<zdobersek> sasa84: ahoy sailorette
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu zdobersek ;)
<sasa84> hejhou moj mornarček
<sasa84> .yt helena blagne moj mornar
<zdobersek> .yt in the navy
<sasa84> am.. :D
<zdobersek> cakamo ...
<sasa84> in čakamo...
<zdobersek> cakajmo se malo ...
<CrazyLemon> .yt so annoying :>
<zdobersek> dz0ny: bota smo zjebal
<zdobersek> :|
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EwpCnMolAY
<Pepelka> Work Drugs - Half Love - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The last single from the Work Drugs album Insurgents. Half Love is about moving on. Featuring guest vocals by Kat Bean. Download Insurgents here.... http://w...«
<slax0r> dragi moji kolesarji :) vceraj sem sel v hervis mulcu po rolerje, pa sem tko cist mimogrede zavil med kolesa in se zaljubil v enga KTMa, cena je sicer mal prevec kar sem pripravljen odstet za kolo, ampak me je pa ful prijel dab neki nabavu, max budget je 500eur...halp!?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja sm vidu te ktme v hervisu
<dz0ny> u to bo zdej debata
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu so :)
<sasa84> kolk pa so?
<slax0r> ta ki mi je padu v oci je mislim da 1500 al 1600
<slax0r> sam tolk ne dam za kolo
<slax0r> bom mel vec vredno kolo kt ma zena avto :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 od nekaj sto eurov do nekaj tisoč :)
<dz0ny> 500€ >
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: tis biker, pa ta ktm za 500 je za kej
<slax0r> al je totaln pod
<CrazyLemon> slax0r koliko pa misliš kolesarit? :)
<CrazyLemon> če boš toliko kolesaril kot mulc rolal pol je good enough :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kaj pa vem, 50-100km cez vikend?
<slax0r> mulc se kr dost rola :P
<slax0r> vsak dan k je lep vreme in pridem domov ga najdem na rolerjih :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pol ja.. se splača pogledat malo boljše komponente :) vsaj da bo menjalnik deore
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPVRU7jSYkQ slax0r to si poglej.. na to si me spomnu ko si napisal <slax0r> bom mel vec vredno kolo kt ma zena avto :D
<Pepelka> How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube
<Pepelka> »▶ Presented by: http://www.nsmb.com ▶ Tweet this: http://clicktotweet.com/ed20z ▶ NSMB.com --- Visit: http://www.nsmb.com Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/n...«
<slax0r> bare in mind...zivim v prekmurju... ravnine...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pol bi ti svetoval da si najdeš tako kolo ki nima amontizerjev spredaj.. dosti lažje pa bolj poceni je :)
<slax0r> good point
<nejko72> živjo vsi :)   mam eno težavco.   mam dual boot z windows 7.   in kadarkoli grem iz winsov na ubuntu, mi ubuntu nekako spremeni uro za 2 uri nazaj???    tudi če dam uro v biosu na korekten čas, se ura spet premakne ko grem v ubuntu.  V ubuntujih je pa čas točen vedno
<slax0r> linux nastavlja bios uro, ne svoje os ure
<slax0r> spremeni nastavitev da je bios ura nastavljena na lokalni cas
<slax0r> in ne na gmt
<slax0r> kje...no idea...not an ubuntu guru :P
<nejko72> aha ok bom probu. se pravi dam uro v biosu na ta čas k je sedaj tukaj v sloveniji
<dz0ny> http://superuser.com/questions/185773/does-windows-7-support-utc-as-bios-time
<Pepelka> Does Windows 7 support UTC as BIOS time? - Super User
<dz0ny> nejko72: ne
<dz0ny> uro daš na utc
<dz0ny> v win pa zgornje
<dz0ny> done
<nejko72> no zdej je na utc.  sam ko grem v windovs pa 2ure nazaj kaže ćeprav je naštimana na GMT+1
<LorD_DDooM> dragi moji kolesarji in kolesarke* FIXXED for greater justice!
<lynxlynxlynx> pa gmt+2 je že
<nejko72> najdu nekaj za popravit.  možnost ali da naj ubuntu jemlje local time al pa windowsi UTC.  kaj je bolje? katerega je bolje spremenit?
<idioterna> ne vem ce windows loh naucis da utc stekajo
<idioterna> ce se ze da pol pa hura
<nejko72> http://crashmag.net/configuring-windows-7-support-for-utc-bios-time
<Pepelka> Configuring Windows 7 support for UTC BIOS time
<Pepelka> »Short article explaining how to configure Windows 7 to support UTC BIOS time.«
<nejko72> tole sm našel. sam raj tle vprašam, da nebi kake neumnosti ušpilal
<slax0r> I've got a fever....and the only pre[3~rscription....is moar cowbell!
<slax0r> da fuc.... prescription*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/film/novice/2014/04/v_igri_prestolov_vsaj_sest_pornoigralk.aspx           zdaj vem zakaj ste tako obsedeni z GoT
<Pepelka> V Igri prestolov vsaj Å¡est pornoigralk | Film - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Igra prestolov slovi tudi po številnih vročih prizorih, kjer ne manjka razgaljenih teles in kočljivih poz. Tako ne preseneča, da v seriji nastopa tudi kar nekaj pornoigralk.«
<slax0r> f**k the king!
<slax0r> I'm going to take two chickens
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> :
<slax0r> er
<idioterna> chicks?
<slax0r> ne, je blo chickens
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3j_iL2FcXQ
<Pepelka> Everything Wrong With Birdemic: Shock & Terror - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In the vein of The Room, we bring you the sins of another modern "so bad it's good" movie, Birdemic. It's every bit as bad as Sharknado, only not on purpose....«
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja kaj pomeni 'stanza' v "Malformed stanza %u in source list %s (URI parse)"
<idioterna> stanza je kitica
<CrazyLemon> to vem.. ampak dvomim da so kitice v source list :D
<idioterna> naceloma to pomen blok
<idioterna> a to mors prevest?
<idioterna> "Izmaličen odsek %u v seznamu virov %s (razčlemba URI)"
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> kok se kul slis
<CrazyLemon> "kul" :D
<zdobersek> taksn HC jezik je ta slovenscina
<CrazyLemon> hvala za predlogu.. odsek will do :)
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/UbadHc8.gif
<LorD_DDooM> Meanwhile, nagajivi zajčki https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bk2U-sOCcAASljt.jpg
<CrazyLemon> DP!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g iso code bko
<Pepelka> Kwa' (Language code 'bko') - Global Recordings Network http://globalrecordings.net/langcode/BKO
<CrazyLemon> !g iso code bma
<Pepelka> Lame (ISO 639-3 code 'bma') - Global Recordings Network http://globalrecordings.net/research/language/bma
<CrazyLemon> so lame
<zdobersek> .yt llama song
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2014/04/ikea_trgovina_ljubljana.aspx
<Pepelka> Ikea: Ena trgovina v Ljubljani bo za Slovenijo dovolj | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Pri švedskem pohištvenem velikanu Ikea želijo z vstopom na slovenski trg predvsem olajšati obisk in nakupovanje stalnim strankam iz Slovenije.«
<yang> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> nobot
<dz0ny> zvecer porpavim
<dz0ny> mja
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa brejkal?
<dz0ny> iptables :>
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbPDKHXWlLQ
<Pepelka> THE NEW LLAMA SONG !!!!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The new Llama song....«
<dz0ny> ident ne dovolim
<dz0ny> in pol botom ne dovoli freenode
<CrazyLemon> botom? koliko jih pa imaš da ti jih freenode ne dovoli
<dz0ny> 1
<dz0ny> pac neki so spreminjal
<CrazyLemon> jah pol ne rabiš identa za enga
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je 3+ meja
<yang> dz0ny: a rabis kaksen vecji limit, bom ti zrihtal
<yang> sam javi mi ker IP mas
<dz0ny> ow jea
<BigWhale> Leet
<CrazyLemon> the powers are strong with this one
<idioterna> nepravda!
<CrazyLemon> !g iso code cov
<Pepelka> Stata do files for country code conversions | MI Regression http://andybeger.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/stata-do-files-for-country-code-conversions/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj ustvarjate z RT?
<CrazyLemon> there is no music ffs!
<lynxlynxlynx> Kontrola fantazijskega imena firme <-- wtf ajpes
<idioterna> ta je kr huda ja
<idioterna> to so se zmisls komunisti
<idioterna> da nau ameriskih firm tle.
<CrazyLemon> http://gizmodo.com/garmins-edge-1000-may-be-the-smartest-bike-computer-ye-1561155835
<Pepelka> Garmin's Edge 1000 May Be the Smartest Bike Computer Yet
<Pepelka> »While the phones in our pockets have been getting smarter and smarter at an alarming rate, bike computers (despite having the word "computer" right in their name) have been lagging way behind. But as sensors, radios, and chips have shrunk smaller and smaller, we've seen more and more intelligence come to the handlebars. The new Edge 1000 from Garmin is trying to pack the most in.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<CrazyLemon> a boš nabavu??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mozno
<CrazyLemon> good boy!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker rabim pulz trak
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a pol boš tudi vector kupu ali boš powerless ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: naah
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo 1000 brez vectorja
<CrazyLemon> to kot foil brez dura ace
<CrazyLemon> its drives but ...
<CrazyLemon> it*
<CrazyLemon> mater kako sovražim ta WP
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e updejtat se ne zna
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej nimam dura ace
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem
<CrazyLemon> zato sem pa napisal :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mogoce bom probu shimano elektronske menjalnike
<zdobersek> pa bi pol mal heku, pa tko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mogoce?
<CrazyLemon> kje jih boš pa dobu da je mogoče :)
<zdobersek> naprej prodaju, v proteam ekipe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek narediš automatika :D
<CrazyLemon> gledaš kadenco ter watmeter
<CrazyLemon> in pol sam di2 menja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ma sej sem razmislju, ampak smotan je, ker mas 20-22 prestav
<zdobersek> tko da ni 'gladko'
<CrazyLemon> narediš da bo gladko!
<zdobersek> ni analogno
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<dz0ny> ping
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-11
<slax0r> morning
<dz0ny> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro tudi tebi!
<CrazyLemon> we want jablana!
<sasa84> jou jou :D
 * sasa84 požgečka zdobersek 
<zdobersek> HEY
<sasa84> oooo zdobbie ;)
<slax0r> < CrazyLemon> we want jablana!
<slax0r> breza dude
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> jabuk? ta je zihr prišu z druge strani meje..prešvercal se je mimo BP :p
<dz0ny> japka
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: EU, biatch
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#57/master (dz0ny): The build is still failing. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/22753810
<dz0ny> eh ja
<dz0ny> ta tarvis je broken by design
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#58/master (dz0ny): The build is still failing. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/22754400
<yang> hehe radio GAGA
<zdobersek> travis mah man!
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#59/master (dz0ny): The build is still failing. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/22755479
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej sploh ne fixam tistega :)
<dz0ny> no vorries
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny česa? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kar faila
<CrazyLemon> to vem..sj vidm na githubu commite :)
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#60/master (dz0ny): The build was fixed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/22756968
<dz0ny> ping
<lipa> dz0ny: pong
<lipa2> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> double pong!
<CrazyLemon> .yt testing wan tu fri
<lipa> testing wan tu tri por payb siks (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91s6SjaJLkA ♥0 ▶2,844
<lipa2> testing wan tu tri por payb siks (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91s6SjaJLkA ♥0 ▶2,844
<CrazyLemon> lipa je hitrejša :D
<CrazyLemon> wat
<lipa> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/167/784/Wat.jpg
<lipa2> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/482/006/4c7.gif
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> ja apparmor me je zaklenu
<dz0ny> this is fun
<dz0ny> how on earth
<dz0ny> kot root ne morem kilat procesa
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> fun :D
<dz0ny> they even have page for that http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/AppArmor_Failures
<Pepelka> AppArmor Failures - AppArmor
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kak cmo ji/mu dat ime
<zdobersek> Zdene
<lynxlynxlynx> lipovec
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#61/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/22757797
<dz0ny> ping
<stumf> dz0ny: pong
<yang> verjetn je slotech login disablan zarad SSL buga
<dz0ny> yang: ne primoz prav, da ve
<dz0ny> kje je problem
<yang> nevem kako ostalim uspeva oddajati oglase
<dz0ny> ce se priajvis prek g+ dela :>
<yang> aha
<dz0ny> al pa ce pred vsako prijavo resetiras geslo
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<stumf> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @11.04.2014 11:00 CEST.
<stumf> Vlažnost: 64%  oblačno
<stumf> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:27, Kulminacija: 13:04:04, Sončni zahod: 19:43:42
<stumf> Dan je dolg: 13ur 19min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<stumf> ARSO: Celje (244m): 12°C @11.04.2014 11:00 CEST.
<stumf> Vlažnost: 52%
<stumf> Sončni vzhod: 06:21:11, Kulminacija: 13:01:05, Sončni zahod: 19:41:00
<stumf> Dan je dolg: 13ur 19min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<stumf> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 17.2°C @11.04.2014 11:00 CEST.
<stumf> Vlažnost: 38% Veter: vzhodnik 2.1 m/s
<stumf> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:14, Kulminacija: 13:07:14, Sončni zahod: 19:46:15
<stumf> Dan je dolg: 13ur 18min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme metlika
<stumf> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): 6°C @11.04.2014 8:00 CEST.
<stumf> Vlažnost: 78%  pretežno oblačno
<stumf> Sončni vzhod: 06:21:45, Kulminacija: 13:00:53, Sončni zahod: 19:40:01
<stumf> Dan je dolg: 13ur 18min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aXbdBWV_460s.jpg
<dz0ny> .pic vista fail window
<jablana> http://winsupersite.com/content/content/127462/reviews/vista_5342_rev5_01.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/03/trials-and-tribulations-secure-free-software-european-parliament
<Matthai> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t589959/p4390123#p4390123
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> prenizka placa, pa nimam univerzitetne izobrazbe :)
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<yang> idioterna: a nis ti diplomiral iz fizike ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> jsm po treh mescih dobil IT job
<idioterna> sm sicer predelal vso literaturo
<idioterna> ampak na izpite pa nism hodu
<idioterna> pa marsicesa nism slisal kar na predavanjih bi
<yang> brb, moram router restartat
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 'buntek' :D
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> kids
<CrazyLemon> ne kids..ampak 'buntek' :D
<CrazyLemon> ne pa nek zdene
<CrazyLemon> ta zdobersek je tudi en weirdo
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/sicert/status/454583774458957824
<CrazyLemon> zacelo se je :)
<Pepelka> Twitter / sicert: Kličejo uporabniki, ki so ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny> .roll ubuntek, buntek, lipa, breza, stumf, jablana, zdene, lipovec
<jablana>  lipa
<dz0ny> .roll ubuntek, buntek, lipa, breza, stumf, jablana, zdene, lipovec
<jablana>  stumf
<CrazyLemon> .roll ubuntek, buntek, lipa, breza, stumf, jablana, zdene, lipovec
<jablana> ubuntek
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..bias si dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> .roll ubuntek, buntek, lipa, breza, stumf, jablana, zdene, lipovec
<jablana>  jablana
<dz0ny> to je nek bias
<dz0ny> .pic #hearbleed
<dz0ny> .pic hearbleed
<jablana> http://blog.eleven2.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/bloghb.png
<yang> sem ravnokar slisal na radiu, da na rtvslo iscejo razvojnega inzenirja
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/prostih-delovnih-mest-vse-vec/251720
<Pepelka> Prostih delovnih mest vse več :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Število prostih delovnih mest se je ob koncu lanskega leta povečalo, kažejo podatki statističnega urada. Naraščanje prostih delovnih mest se tako nadaljuje.«
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/stevilo-prostih-delovnih-mest-se-manjsa/290369
<Pepelka> Število prostih delovnih mest se manjša :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »V letošnjem drugem četrtletju je bilo število prostih delovnih mest kar za 14 odstotkov manjše kot v istem lanskem obdobju, ugotavlja statistični urad.«
<dz0ny> doublespeek?
<yang> dz0ny: kaj je problem da na slotech ne dela login
<idioterna> men dela normalno
<dz0ny> yang: en caching too much
<dz0ny> g+ uporabi
<dz0ny> idioterna: ff,ie? :>
<yang> subject: Pre-order your .NINJA domain today
<yang> cist so zjebal dns
<dz0ny> .yt Die Antwoord - Enter The Ninja (Explicit Version)
<jablana> Die Antwoord - Enter The Ninja (Explicit Version) (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4 ♥83,197 ▶20,774,421
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, iščete ime za bot?
<dz0ny> ja
<idioterna> dz0ny: ie yourself
<sasa84> dz0ny, kranjski_janez :D
<sasa84> gustl
<dz0ny> cerkvena miš
<dz0ny> idioterna: :>
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> bubko :>
<idioterna> drugac mi dela na ff
<idioterna> dz0ny: yang mi je reku da je zemanta slaba firma k se zmer ni tebe zaposlila
<dz0ny> haha
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> but i don't work at zemanta
<dz0ny> want*
<dz0ny> je zmanjkal
<sasa84> dz0ny bi bil kul kader
<dz0ny> gosh hvala bogu da je petek
<dz0ny> sasa84: cak da bos profesuro dobila
<dz0ny> te bom takrat pocukal za rokav :>
<idioterna> dz0ny: sm mu probu razlozit
<sasa84> a bi bil moj asistent? :P
<idioterna> da se nimamo agentov k bi te prsli iskat
<idioterna> s crnim kombijem
<CrazyLemon> js ko bom velik in bom mel svojo firmo bom dal dz0nyju ponudba ki je ne bo mogu zavrnit :p
<idioterna> a "your skills or your life"
<idioterna> pa pol
<idioterna> "better both"
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne "un k spreobrača mlade gospodične ki se odločajo za sestre"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kolk si pa velik?
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/KGMGNrW.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny očitno še premal da bi mel svojo firmo! :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb joe
<jablana> Joseph Gordon-Levitt
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0330687/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> .imdb joe 2013
<jablana> G.I. Joe: Retaliation (2013) 110 min
<jablana> Ocena: 5.9/10 (105,493 glasov) MT: 41/100
<jablana> The G.I. Joes are not only fighting their mortal enemy Cobra; they are forced to contend with threats from within the government that jeopardize their very existence.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi758032153/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1583421/
<CrazyLemon> FO
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2382396/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<Pepelka> Joe (2013) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by David Gordon Green. With Nicolas Cage, Tye Sheridan, Gary Poulter, Ronnie Gene Blevins. An ex-con, who is the unlikeliest of role models, meets a 15-year-old boy and is faced with the choice of redemption or ruin.«
<CrazyLemon> to je potrebno popravit
<CrazyLemon> si slišal zdobersek ?
<CrazyLemon> tebi govorim!
<sasa84> dz0ny, a ti tud mene tko vidš glede "mladoh gospodov" al kaj? :)
<yang> v mensi je IQ nad 148, tok ma recimo iris mulej ki je clanica ;)
<yang> baje da si pol med 2% najpametnejsih
<yang> zdajle so po radiu povedal btw
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..v naši menzi nisi rabu velik IQ da si dobu mal'co
<yang> haha
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: late bloomer?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqVQ6BuWa8E
<Pepelka> Kollektivet: Music Video - When am I supposed to Blossom? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Se Kollektivet hver fredag kl. 16:55 på TV 2! Programmet ser du også gratis på TV 2 SUMO: http://webtv.tv2.no/webtv/sumo/?treeId=3457 TV2: http://www.tv2.no/...«
<lynxlynxlynx> sam kaj ti pomaga?
<idioterna> kaj ti pomaga kaj?
<idioterna> malca?
<idioterna> nisi lacn.
<idioterna> at least that has been my experience.
<yang> hehe, RIPE zahteva update za "abuse-c:" pa je dal en kolega kar bdsm@domain.tld
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bl early bloomer.. ker me alergije primejo že konec marca
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cpXQLUcBJr4/U0fma_vB7aI/AAAAAAAABJM/wCROd6izssI/w463-h768-no/Heartbleed.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva jst?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fix it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fixed
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tnx
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: np
<idioterna> o lej ga
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26989991
<Pepelka> BBC News - Pope Francis asks forgiveness for child abuse by clergy
<Pepelka> »Pope Francis asks for forgiveness for the "evil" damage by priests who sexually abuse children, in what is seen as his strongest statement yet.«
<idioterna> made the first step
<idioterna> se ene 100
<zdobersek> but will God forgive?
<idioterna> who cares
<msev> oj
<msev> dz0ny, a si tukaj, rabim nasvet
<msev> :)
<CrazyLemon> 10€/nasvet
<zdobersek> 8€/nasvet
<zdobersek> + first drink free
<zdobersek> free welcome drink, al kok recejo
<CrazyLemon> 15€/nasvet + all* drinks are free (*only two drinks are free)
<msev> haha
<msev> a drinks are free 4 me :D
<msev> no prou al pa vi2 :) čak da najdem linke
<zdobersek> v tadrugi bo rape drug
<zdobersek> tko da povej
<msev> a tale način: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1486368    a tale: http://forum.notebookreview.com/acer/352577-acer-aspire-one-wont-run-battery-only-main-3.html#post6299355
<Pepelka> [SOLVED] Acer AspireOne ZG5/AOA150 Not Starting/Booting
<Pepelka> »Issue: Acer AspireOne ZG5/AOA150 Not Starting/Booting. Background: One day, after doing nothing intrusive what-so-ever to my AspireOne, it would not longer boot. All I could see was the batter-indicator light as well as the power-button light and that was it. The LCD would not even power on anymore. After 3 hours or researching and trying, I found the solution. I will be sharing my Eureka moments with you below. Symptoms: System no longer boots. Sc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: danes ce moja delikatna rit dat zic na probo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek komaj danes?
<zdobersek> komaj danes.
<msev> mrzlo je zunaj
<msev> kako lahko že kolesarte :D
<CrazyLemon> js upam da bom do nedelje boljše..tko da komaj drugi teden enkrat grem na kolo :/
<CrazyLemon> mrzlo? zunaj je 20°
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem kaj želiš s temi linki
<msev> ta acer aspire one netbook ma en čudn flaw
<msev> in sicer noče polnit prazne baterije, ker ma str bios, ga morš update-at pol pa bo
<msev> zj pa sprašujem kateri način je ok za to naredit da ne bom kaj brickal
<msev> ...a zj razmišlata
<CrazyLemon> js bi šel  z drugim načinom :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma linkom
<msev> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Aspire_One#Instructions_by_Acer_for_AOA110_and_AOA150
<msev> Å¡e kle je neki
<CrazyLemon> to je enako kot prvi link
<CrazyLemon> ki pa ni ravno najbolj zanesljiv in moraš ponovit nekajkrat da prime.. vsaj tako piše ta oseba
<CrazyLemon> seveda to delaš na lastno odgovornost in za vse napake odgovarja zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev> aha ok kul bom 2gega
<msev> hahahahahahhahaha
 * msev naj se pazi zdobersek če ne bo šlo po planu hehe
<zdobersek> msev: ko bos fertik, bos se eno komando pognal, odgovoren bo CrazyLemon
<lynxlynxlynx> http://istheinternetfixedyet.com/
<Pepelka> Is the Internet fixed yet?
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..fb mi pokaže čist drug ipv6 naslov kot irc
<zdobersek> you're living a lie!
<zdobersek> kasneje.
<msev> lolz kko se dvopicje nardi v DOSu
<msev> shift+. ne deluje mi nardi pušćico
<msev> hello
<msev> need help pliz
<msev> sm že
<slax0r> vids ;)
<slax0r> a ni shift+c(slovenski c z stresico)
<slax0r> ?
<msev> ne
<slax0r> nism pogledu slovenske tipkovnice ze sto let
<msev> mehki ć je bil
<msev> brez krkol
<msev> ej sam neki slaxor
<msev> kko listam fajle
<msev> al pa drajve kle u dosu
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Todo Indicator: Ubuntu AppIndicator For todo.txt  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LRIgWKKompo/todo-indicator-ubuntu-appindicator-for.html
<msev> rd bi bios updateouv
<slax0r> drajve?
<slax0r> no farking idea
<msev> pogone
<msev> kaj pa fajle na pogonu
<slax0r> vem kaj to pomeni :)
<msev> datoteke na pogonu
<slax0r> fajle lahko z dir
<msev> aja sj res
<msev> hm
<msev> nevidm svojih datotek gor
<slax0r> floppy vem da je cd a:
<slax0r> prva particija pa cd c:
<slax0r> nisam bio u dosu 100 godina
<sasa84> *zEh*
<CrazyLemon> nič zeh
<CrazyLemon> pejt prevajat
<CrazyLemon> niga
<msev> uglavnm ratal mi je
<msev> nek drugi build freedosa sm mogu najdt k je meu enable-an usb storage
<msev> k tist originaln ga ni mel
<msev> no fajn zj se mi polne baterija
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Here’s How to Enable the Handy Apt Terminal Progress Bar in Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UaHCQunmRgQ/how-to-enable-apt-terminal-progress-bar
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Vocal is a Promising New Podcast Manager App for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PR3g9BBfJ2w/vocal-podcast-manager-linux
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> ciao bella
<slax0r> hi
<slax0r> ma se kdo tezave z chromium in youtube?
<slax0r> ko switcham tabe in grem nazaj na yt, je player crn, deluje se normalno naprej sicer, samo vidi se nic ne
<dz0ny> slax0r: namesti chrome beta
<dz0ny> ma zdej aura
<dz0ny> in ni vec problemov
<dz0ny> problem je da xorg dovoli samo 2 gl konteksta
<dz0ny> chromium in chrome stable jih pa za vsak tab ustvarita
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> problematic
<slax0r> dz0ny: zanimivo da to ne povzroca tezav na slackware, pa je tudi xorg in chromium :P
<dz0ny> unity :>
<dz0ny> oz compiz
<dz0ny> no men je kjerkoli sem kaj poganjal
<dz0ny> najslabse je blo pa z ati blob + steam + chrome
<dz0ny> skori vedno crash
<CrazyLemon> no no
<CrazyLemon> pri tebi že :D
<dz0ny> k da je pr tebi kaj bolje
<CrazyLemon> ni mi crashalo ko sm mel ati blob
<dz0ny> ne rec da ne dobivas defektov
<dz0ny> k tam v njihovem changelegu se vedn pise da so
<slax0r> FF pa zgleda da ne povzroca teh tezav
<dz0ny> mhm
<Sky[x]> zacnite opero uporabljat
<Sky[x]> al pa safari :)
<slax0r> najboljse...
<dz0ny> tam je tud samo en kontekst vedno
<slax0r> ie nebi?
<dz0ny> lynx ?
<slax0r> ga dostikrat uporabljam...
<slax0r> al pa links
<lynxlynxlynx> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: lol
<slax0r> upam da je mislu browser in ne tebe lynxlynxlynx
<slax0r> tebe ne uporabljam
<slax0r> :P
<Sky[x]> a se kej krvavite al ste ze vse pofixal ?
<Sky[x]> "pofixal"
<dz0ny> http://pivotedreality.wordpress.com/2014/04/11/amazon-aws-vs-github-suspected-unauthorized-activity/
<Pepelka> Amazon AWS vs Github – “Suspected Unauthorized Activity” | Pivoted Reality
<Pepelka> »As if being a Monday was not enough. I got a call from my ex-cofounder that he received a call from Amazon saying that his credit card has pending AWS bills for $8000 (his credit card details was o...«
<slax0r> Sky[x]: pofixal zgeneriral in pokupil
<dz0ny> next time when shit hits fan, don't stend next to it
<slax0r> ugh
<slax0r> kk je ze tist image v katermu je natiscanih vec imgov in potem prikazujes prave z cssom?
<dz0ny> ni image
<dz0ny> pisava je
<dz0ny> aja lol
<dz0ny> tist je old
<slax0r> o.O
<slax0r> sprite¬!
<slax0r> !
<Sky[x]> sprites
<dz0ny> !g fontello
<Pepelka> Fontello - icon fonts generator http://fontello.com/
<dz0ny> sprites se vec ne dela
<dz0ny> ker css pozna data:
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> tole mislis
<Sky[x]> http://www.mobify.com/blog/css-sprites-vs-data-uris-which-is-faster-on-mobile/
<Pepelka> CSS Sprites vs. Data URIs: Which is Faster on Mobile? | Mobify
<Pepelka> »Mobify is an open platform that makes building & improving mobile & responsive websites incredibly easy. Convert your enterprise or m-commerce site to mobile.«
<slax0r> Sky[x]: tocno to
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmrkSjp0o5w#t=123
<Pepelka> Amazing Doberman Tricks! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Maggie 2012«
<slax0r> dz0ny: sam kdaj je pa css spoznal data?
<slax0r> f* it
<slax0r> ne zdrzim ve :/
<slax0r> vec*
<slax0r> http://www.slackware.com/getslack/torrents.php
<Pepelka> The Slackware Linux Project: Get Slack
<Sky[x]> zakaj ma jst filing da vi menjavate verzije al pa distribucije kot gate :D
<CrazyLemon> js svojih gat ne menjam
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> no..na vsaki dve leti jih..ko zamenjam tudi lts verzijo
<slax0r> Sky[x]: niti ne
<slax0r> slacka uporabljam ze x let
<slax0r> hum, mislim da bo treba se kar y dodat zraven
<slax0r> torej xy let
<slax0r> pa sm zdaj menjal da sem probal ubuntu, spet po kakih treh letih
<idioterna> hm
<slax0r> in me enostavno ne preprica
<idioterna> jsm s slackware 94 zacel
<slax0r> erm, x bo kar ena, torej xy :)
<slax0r> eh
<slax0r> 1y :)
<CrazyLemon> 1x!
<idioterna> se prav je zdej 20 let
<slax0r> pa naj bo 1x :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm ubuntu (linux na sploh) začel 2008? :D
<CrazyLemon> torej niti za en x ni
<CrazyLemon> komaj za v
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Sky[x]> slack je bil moj prvi
<CrazyLemon> je bil nežen? :>
<Sky[x]> ups ne
<idioterna> slack nikol ni bil nezen
<idioterna> ko sm zacel z linuxom sm bil js tut se devicnik
<Sky[x]> idioterna, kam se selte z zemanto?
<idioterna> ne vemo se
<slax0r> idioterna: 94 ni bilo nic okrog linuxa nezno :)
<idioterna> 99 sva gledala matrix mpeg2 z dekletom
<idioterna> na 14" screenu
<slax0r> dobri stari crtji :)
<slax0r> js sm z linuxom zacel nekoliko kasneje, mislim da okrog 98 al je blo ze 99
<slax0r> "razdevicu" me je pa mandrake
 * dz0ny mandrake
<dz0ny> mislim da je blo zraven PC Plus
<dz0ny> al ene revije
<dz0ny> pa beos
<dz0ny> vsa žepnina je šla za tiste revije
 * zdobersek ubuntu
<zdobersek> zato sem tu.
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaM2JTkDREI
<Pepelka> Fuck me in the ass cause i love Jesus - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Is the rule of God! Website: http://TUBeasts.ro Facebook: http://facebook.com/TUBeasts Twitter: http://twitter.com/TUBeasts 2013 © TUBeasts Tags: comedie, pa...«
<zdobersek> condom or sans condom?
<dz0ny> condom
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zamudila si
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaM2JTkDREI
<CrazyLemon> tole
<Pepelka> Fuck me in the ass cause i love Jesus - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Is the rule of God! Website: http://TUBeasts.ro Facebook: http://facebook.com/TUBeasts Twitter: http://twitter.com/TUBeasts 2013 © TUBeasts Tags: comedie, pa...«
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡el GGM.. Å¡koda :/
<dz0ny> ggm
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> gašpar^2 mišič
<dz0ny> ah
<zdobersek> je reku, adijo adijo!
<slax0r> ah sweet mother of jesus :)
<sasa84> jao CrazyLemon
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> dost pisanja
<sasa84> iii slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<sasa84> nočkoooo
<CrazyLemon> http://news.distractify.com/culture/32-surreal-places-that-actually-exist-on-earth-i-cant-believe-this-isnt-photoshopped/
<Pepelka> 33 Unbelievable Places To Visit Before You Die. I Can't Believe These Actually Exist On Earth...
<Pepelka> »This is not a painting - it's a real place right on our planet.«
<Matthai> https://pravokator.si/index.php/2014/04/11/heartbleed-ranljivost-in-varnost-slovenske-drzavne-uprave/
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-12
<CrazyLemon> here it is..prvi heartbleed related mail
<CrazyLemon> . In short, we want you to know that LastPass is safe from Heartbleed.
<CrazyLemon> heartbleed 0 : 1 CrazyLemon
<Sky[x]> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Odkrita resna ranljivost v OpenSSL  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41609/#p41609
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @12.04.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 85%  pretežno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:37, Kulminacija: 13:03:49, Sončni zahod: 19:45:01
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 22min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> ooo lordi :)
<LorD_DDooM> ahoy sailors
<speed-> hai!
<speed-> mamo tu kakega pravnika? :D
<Sky[x]> povej kaj te muci :)
<speed-> izdajanje informacij NLB
<speed-> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<speed-> ne cist resna zadeva
<speed-> Sky[x], si pravnik? :)
<sasa84> ni :P
<speed-> v glavnem cist enostavna zadeva
<Sky[x]> ne
<sasa84> speed-, a kanonsko pravo Å¡teje? to sm mela 2 leti, vsi trije predmeti narjeni z 10 :P
<speed-> nevem pod kaj to spada lol
<speed-> banke valda majo zabelezene kdo gleda v tvoje stanje in kdaj, ne?
<sasa84> jp
<Sky[x]> speed-, temu se rece revizijska sled :)
<speed-> no tole je potem odlicno
<speed-> v glavnem nekak smo prisli na sled da so izdajali informacije tretjim osebam od stanja moje matere in dedeka
<sasa84> to se spomnm, k je bla cela hajka...k je blo kok majo eni politiki na računih. pa so pol kao govoril, da se lohk to prever, kdo čekira tvoje stanje
<speed-> cist tretjim osebam, ki niso v sorodu pa nic
<sasa84> wtf speed-
<speed-> plus tega se so gledali racune po dedekovi smrti
<idioterna> kdo to?
<speed-> osebe katere sploh nimajo nobene veze z herbijo ali kaj takega
<speed-> samo toliko, ker jih je zanimalo
<speed-> in zdaj ja mati cist popizdila
<idioterna> kdo?
<speed-> idioterna, teta po ocetovi strani
<sasa84> dedkova sestra?
<speed-> ne
<idioterna> ki je tam zaposlena?
<speed-> idioterna ne, dejansko ji je njena kolegica izdala informacije
<idioterna> to je kaznivo dejanje
<idioterna> kr prijavi na policijo
<sasa84> na banki lohk sam teb povejo kok maš pa tistim, ki so pooblaščeni
<idioterna> morajo preganjat po uradni dolznosti
<speed-> NLB je tudi odgovorna za to
<speed-> ali kako
<idioterna> ja sej nlb je
<idioterna> mislm
<sasa84> pa se lohk to dokaže, da npr. una tetica ni pogledala stanja zto, k je npr. tvoja mami pršla?
<idioterna> teb se ni treba nc ukvarjat s tem
<idioterna> ne rabs nc dokazvat
<speed-> sasa84 da
<idioterna> oni morjo dokazat
<speed-> moja mati ni bila na tisti banki ze 10 let
<idioterna> ti sam poves da so ti povedal to
<sasa84> swašta stari
<sasa84> bbl - trgovina
<speed-> saj mati bo zdaj prvo sla k odvetniku
<speed-> ampak tak informativno samo vprasam
<speed-> idioterna kaj pravis torej na to
<speed-> da so gledali racun pokojnega cloveka, na banki katera sploh ni imela nobene veze z njim
<speed-> brez vednosti kogar koli
<speed-> to verjetno mora biti ena hujsih krsitev 'kodeksa banke' ali? :)
<speed-> in seveda to osebam, katere sploh niso v sorodu niti dejansko nobenem
<speed-> in seveda vprasanje na mestu, ce se tu lahko koga tozi? :)
<idioterna> ne to je krsitev zakona
<idioterna> prijavi se policiji
<idioterna> potem se pa na podlagi kazenskega postopka se civilno tozi
<idioterna> za to hoces odvetnika, btw.
<speed-> ja ja itak
<speed-> no dobro vas bom obvescal kaj bo iz tega :)
<Sky[x]> a tole ste vidl ?
<Sky[x]> http://i.zdnet.com/blogs/SysCallApache.jpg
<Sky[x]> http://i.zdnet.com/blogs/SysCallIIS.jpg
<speed-> nginxa ni? :D
<Sky[x]> speed-, ne http://lxer.com/module/forums/t/32899/
<Pepelka> LXer: Comparison with Windows (NT) Code?: Why Linux Is a Model Citizen of Quality Code
<speed-> jah microsoft je malo zabluzo
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> joj nginx je...
<idioterna> the horror
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> IIS je ene 10x hitrejsi od apacha na istem hw
<idioterna> ce ga znas natunat
<speed-> nginx je kul za proxy
<speed-> pa nevem no jaz laufam neke stvari nginx + php-fpm
<speed-> pa je vredu
<jozaTheMenedzer> žuvjo, naložu sm ubuntu 14.04 daily pa me zanima če je TRIM po defoltu ukloplen na samsungovmu ssdju?
<jozaTheMenedzer> pa še en uprašane :) ko sem nameščov 14.04 na ssd mi je v grub zapisov tud konfig hddja z ubuntu 13.10, k sem ga kasnej brisov. kako posodobim grub, da mi ne bo prikazvov več tega entryja?
<jozaTheMenedzer> se že vnaprej zahvaljujem za pomoč :D
<linuxlite1983> dan vsem
<linuxlite1983> iščem hardware macherja
<linuxlite1983> lahko kdo pomaga?
<linuxlite1983> sploh kdo tu?
<dz0ny> lunch time
<linuxlite1983> :-)
<linuxlite1983> hy, dz0ny
<dz0ny> ponavadi prej dobis odgovor
<dz0ny> ce prej napises vprasanje
<linuxlite1983> imam par vprašanj, bi si morda lahko vzel trenutek?
<linuxlite1983> aha
<linuxlite1983> ok
<dz0ny>  /tezavo
<linuxlite1983> am..  imam fail na HD.. ki pa ga je treba nujno rešiti
<dz0ny> disk kaput?
<linuxlite1983> HD, ne daje funkcij življenja, so pa na njem podatki, ki so.. nujni
<linuxlite1983> ja
<linuxlite1983> kje pa je sterna?
<dz0ny> bios se prepozna disk?
<linuxlite1983> am... ne vem
<dz0ny> k ce ne je lost cause
<dz0ny> oz. moras kaki firmi za obnavljat dat
<linuxlite1983> aha
<linuxlite1983> ok
<dz0ny> drugace pa je zvecer
<dz0ny> bolja aktivno tukaj
<linuxlite1983> aha
<linuxlite1983> ok
<linuxlite1983> bom probal do večera namestiti svežo različico tega os-a na komp
<linuxlite1983> pa da vidim, če in kako bo to delalo
<linuxlite1983> bil zadovoljen z gnome.. ampak.. sem ga sesul :-( v kde pogrešam en vtičnik.. CPU MAUNAL SET - znano kot gnome extension
<dz0ny> sej ne rabis nic namescat
<dz0ny> zazeni z usb pa poglej
<linuxlite1983> čprav,ar
<linuxlite1983> pravkar
<linuxlite1983> samo.. sem rahlo zajebal
<linuxlite1983> sem dal samo / brez swap
<linuxlite1983> sedaj pa premikam 150gb za 3gb placa za swap
<linuxlite1983> :-(
<dz0ny> live usb sam priklopi swap
<linuxlite1983> na mojem kompu ne dela CD
<linuxlite1983> sem na bejbinem
<linuxlite1983> :-(
<dz0ny> aja si ze namestil
<linuxlite1983> na usb hd
<linuxlite1983> brez swap
<dz0ny> mislim opisi kaj bi rad dosegel?
<yang> linuxlite1983: obrni se na anni/kotar za restavriranje podatkov
<linuxlite1983> auto swap at boot?
<linuxlite1983> anni/kotar?
<yang> anni.si
<linuxlite1983> aha
<linuxlite1983> tnx
<yang> za 20 eur naredijo pregled, in ti povedo kok bi restore star
<yang> stal
<linuxlite1983> ahaaa.. hvala yang!
<yang> ni za kaj
<yang> bols da do takrat ne zaganjas vec diska
<linuxlite1983> aha, tnx
<linuxlite1983> koliko pa so običajno cene resotra?
<linuxlite1983> ups... to bi lahko vprašal google tudi
<linuxlite1983> dz0ny? se psoznaš na to verzijo OS-a?
<yang> razlicno so, odvisno koliko so poskodovani podatki
<yang> oz. koliko je poskodovan disk
<linuxlite1983> aha
<linuxlite1983> tnx
<linuxlite1983> ok, tak.. sedaj pa k resnejšim problemom
<linuxlite1983> ker sem napak namestil na usb hd neko linux verzijo.. nimam swapa
<linuxlite1983> kako bi lahko to rešil?
<yang> swap lahko naredis
<linuxlite1983> se Å¡e ustvarja.. Å¡e 1h cca
<linuxlite1983> (gpart)
<yang> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Pepelka> How To Add Swap on Ubuntu 12.04 | DigitalOcean
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<yang> ahoi
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<dz0ny> idioterna https://mobile.twitter.com/indutny/status/454773820822679552
<Pepelka> Twitter
 * sasa84 pomežikne
<linuxlite1983> najlepša hvala yang, pepelka
<dz0ny> evo
<dz0ny> pepelka jebot
<dz0ny> j bot*
<linuxlite1983> in hvala bot-u tudi
<linuxlite1983> :-)
<zdobersek> nzk
<linuxlite1983> ti še živiš?
<linuxlite1983> hm.. ko sem bil prvič tu, sem se ti skoraj zahvalil za data lost :-D
<linuxlite1983> dečki in deklice in pepelka.. se veretno vidimo zvečer/noč/jutri
<linuxlite1983> lepo bodite in hvala za enkrat
<linuxlite1983> lp
<dz0ny> lp
<linuxlite1983> oz. tipkamo
<dz0ny> https://www.cloudflarechallenge.com/heartbleed
<Pepelka> Heartbleed Challenge
<dz0ny> can you hack it
<CrazyLemon> <linuxlite1983> hm.. ko sem bil prvič tu, sem se ti skoraj zahvalil za data lost :-D
<CrazyLemon> and yet..spet si tu
<CrazyLemon> in spet data loss
<CrazyLemon> naključje? i think not
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja diski pac radi crkujejo
<CrazyLemon> no to ni res :)
<CrazyLemon> meni Å¡e niti en ni crknu
 * CrazyLemon knocks on fake wood
<yang> ne klici vraga
<yang> bos jutri spraseval kje se dobi data restore
<CrazyLemon> 2 leti, 0 mesecev in 9 dni
<CrazyLemon> čas delovanja
<yang> skoraj toliko kot mam jaz uptima
<CrazyLemon> ja..vendar ti ne uporabljaš svoj strežnik
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko moj disk nonstop piše/bere
<CrazyLemon> (torrents and stuff)
<yang> jaz mam mirror na unemu, tko da je podobno
<CrazyLemon> mirror česa?
<yang> ni pomembno
<yang> je tudi obremenjen disk
<CrazyLemon> seveda je.. če je to miror 'pingo'-ta pol je bl mal branja :D
<yang> 14:42:50 up 814 days, 13:55,  1 user,  load average: 1.39, 1.17, 1.15
<yang> na vseh masinah mam preko 10 let uptimea
<yang> ce stejem skupaj z virtualkami
<yang> 14:54 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 269d 18h 1m 51s
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/wyTQMD6.gif
<yang> zahvala gre predvsem debianu
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek ?? a je tvoja občutljiva rit preživela test sedeža??
<yang> tole sem kupil danes http://www.sanje.si/knjigarna/klavirski-avtomat2.html
<Pepelka> Klavirski avtomat - Kurt Vonnegut ml.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: seveda je
<zdobersek> paseta skupaj k ata na mamo
<CrazyLemon> praise bejesus
<idioterna> dz0ny: sm ze vidu ja
<jozaTheManager> a je kdo tu? :D
<idioterna> na ircu je nevljudno sprasevat metavprasanja
<jozaTheManager> idioterna: lol...
<pitko> zakva moonlight ne dela več?
<dz0ny> pitko: http://fds-team.de/cms/articles/2013-08/pipelight-using-silverlight-in-linux-browsers.html
<yang> http://www.charm.rhul.ac.uk/sound/sound.html
<Pepelka> Sound files
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWOoYDRokZg
<Pepelka> Zemljani so nevarni! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zemljan ti lohka kamn u glavo vrže, al te pa z lopato napade.«
<CrazyLemon> trazim posao cistilke u slovenijo	1           ... only at ubuntu.si :)
<yang> hitro morte en prostor najeti za promocijo ubuntu.si
<yang> pa glej da ima toaletne prostore, da bo kaj za cistit
<CrazyLemon> torej praviš da čistilke pucajo samo stranišča ?
<yang> ne, ampak tudi to med drugim
<CrazyLemon> to Å¡e najmanj :)
<yang> tam se najbolj umaze
<lynxlynxlynx> .up gibberlings3.net
<lynxlynxlynx> .status gibberlings3.net
<lynxlynxlynx> joj moj spomin
<CrazyLemon> .stran gibberlings3.net
<jablana> gibberlings3.net ni dosegljiva
<yang> http://www.dnevnik.si/zdravje/s-psihicnimi-tezavami-se-srecuje-ze-vsak-peti-slovenec-visje-tudi-stevilo-samomorov
<Pepelka> S psihičnimi težavami se srečuje že vsak peti Slovenec; višje tudi število samomorov | Dnevnik
<Pepelka> »Ekonomska kriza vpliva na porast psihičnih motenj, na katere ima vpliv stres, ob tem pa se povečuje pojav samomorilnosti, je za STA dejal predsednik združenja psihiatrov Peter Pregelj. Kot je poudaril, bolezni, ki prizadenejo osrednji živčni sistem, prizadenejo že vsakega petega Slovenca in so povzročile skupaj že 2,4 milijarde evrov stroškov.«
<Matthai> yang, ja, to so že pokazale študije, ekonomska kriza ima velik negativen vpliv na zdravje
<Matthai> tako na psihično kot na fizično
<yang> drzi
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridno bodte
<sasa84> nočk
<pitko> večer kva že vsi spite
<yang> ja pocas pa res
<yang> lahko noc
<pitko> noč
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Lubuntu mrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41610/#p41610
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-13
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Lubuntu zmrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41611/#p41611
<napsy_> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: Lubuntu zmrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41612/#p41612
<CrazyLemon> ojej..plymouth update
<napsy_> o-oh
<CrazyLemon> you can say that again!
<napsy_> kok je kde bols od gnome
<napsy_> sm prvic cist zbrisu dol in shell in vse gnome programe s laptopa
<dz0ny> all that bling
<dz0ny> it makes me sick
<napsy_> po defaultu ja
<napsy_> sam faking delujejo stvari kot je treba
<napsy_> cel vmesnik ne steka z moderno graficno, za spremembo
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> se en convert
<idioterna> welcome
<idioterna> pocaki na kde 5, sej bo hmal zuni
<idioterna> pol bo tut v kde vse broken ksno leto, dve
<CrazyLemon> :))
<napsy_> bom pa windowse nalozu gor
<idioterna> zanimiv koncept
<idioterna> a niso windowsi un desktop k nikol ne dela?
<napsy_> gnome-ovci so me razocaral .. ma pravijo da je en feature tako ali tako broken by design pa ga odstranijo
<idioterna> ker feature?
<napsy_> in pol ostane par releasov brez fixa, kar tako
<yang> napsy_: a sploh uporabljas G-apllikacije in K-aplikacije ?
<napsy_> ne ve, recimo gnome-terminal, so transparentnost odstranl
<napsy_> yang: sploh uporablam
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> ce sm iskren je transparentnost v terminalu res dost zoprna :)
<yang> napsy_: brez njih imas lahko cisto minimalisticen WM
<napsy_> kmail mi je kar kul ratal
<napsy_> yang: sj tega mam na sihtu, i3 wm
<napsy_> za doma pa se mam vedno raje kak desktop
<idioterna> joj kmail
<idioterna> js ga zdej ze kok ene hm
<idioterna> 13 let uporablam nonstop
<idioterna> vse zna kar nucam
<CrazyLemon> transparentnost je prisotna pri meni gnome-terminal --version GNOME terminal 3.6.2
<napsy_> js sm prej skos evolution, pol pa je krneki ratal
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: no, 3.10 nima vec :)
<dz0ny> ej napsy_ za golang web unit teste uporabljas httptest al kej drugega?
<idioterna> men je vazn da zna crypto pa da podpira udobno delo s folderji pa keyboardom
<idioterna> napsy_: sej si ze probu prtisnt j pa m
<idioterna> ane
<idioterna> al mas ti tut sam inbox folder za vse? :)
<idioterna> ce nimas server side filteringa pol verjetn niti ne rabs tega
<napsy_> dz0ny: nic od tega, za web ful mal delam oz. mam en cist mali vmesnik, ki ne rabi testov
<idioterna> "ne rabi testov" se men slis kot blasphemy
<idioterna> v pakistanu te za tako stvar zaprejo
<napsy_> idioterna: niti ne :)
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> napsy_: http://goconvey.co/
<Pepelka> GoConvey - Awesome Go testing in the browser
<dz0ny> tole je nice
<napsy_> idioterna: za en simpl vmesnik res ne
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> sej se hecam
<gregors> napsy_, kaj zdej študente po ircu učiš ? :D
<napsy_> gregors: um, ne :)
<gregors> hehe hecam se
<napsy_> v bistvu se pizdim :)
<gregors> haha prov prov :D
<napsy_> in irc je moj punching bag :)
<gregors> moj tud
<gregors> :D
<napsy_> dz0ny: ta goconvey pa si bom pogledu, thanks
<dz0ny> napsy_: sicer nima veze z web
<dz0ny> je pa kul tool
<gregors> kaj pozna kdo kakega k je dobr v GIS scenah ? Enmu bi službo zrihtal če je kej od programerja :D
<napsy_> dz0ny: sm tut iskal en framework za testiranje asinhone kode, pa sm pol le najdu en pattern
<idioterna> kok placano? :)
<napsy_> bom vrjetn kj spisu na to temo
<gregors> idioterna, ne vem Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/p/b010f3366ac4
<gregors> preden predlagam našim da ga zaposlijo bi rabu vedet al tak človk sploh obstaja
<Pepelka> The Dogma of C — Medium
<gregors> :D
<gregors> hehe
<Pepelka> »Today we have Heartbleed, tomorrow nothing happens.«
<idioterna> gregors: dunno, js sm se mal ukvarju s qgis, programiranje pa kr obvladam, mam 15 let izkusenj, ampak sm drag ko prasica.
<idioterna> pa s postgis sm se tut ze sreceval, pa autolisp znam
<yang> kok je kej mrzlo danes ?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @13.04.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 92%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:20:47, Kulminacija: 13:03:33, Sončni zahod: 19:46:20
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 25min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> ni ksne hude vrocine
<yang> ni sile
<gregors> idioterna , sej se mi je zdelo ja :D hehe jz tud zdej qgis tolčem in spoznavam api
<gregors> :D
<idioterna> oktobra sm loh frej ce mate ful dnarja
<gregors> idioterna, mah sej ne vem, če ne bodo šli v kak ArcGIS
<idioterna> se prav ful dnarja mate :)
<gregors> idioterna, to ti misliš
<gregors> sam naši so alergični na open source
<gregors> so je MS folks preveč napumpali ....
<gregors> pa postgis-a sploh nočejo videt ....pol sm si mogu pa lastn server na firmi ilegalno postavit
<gregors> da lahk delam analize
<gregors> :D
<gregors> .vreme go
<jablana> Gorizia, Italy: 8.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Go__SE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SWXX0058_f.html
<dz0ny> napsy_: do share
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> uh un c > golang sem pogruntal https://github.com/dz0ny/podcaster/blob/master/utils/waveform.go
<Pepelka> podcaster/utils/waveform.go at master · dz0ny/podcaster · GitHub
<Pepelka> »podcaster - Ala mediadrop«
<dz0ny> a lot of unsafe :>
<idioterna> gregors: ilegalno?
<idioterna> postgisa pa res ne mors ilegalno postavit
<gregors> hah :D veš kaj je, pri nas je to ilegalno
<idioterna> ja mogoce jim ni vsec
<idioterna> ilegalno pa ziher ni
<gregors> ja sploh jim ni všeč
<idioterna> ja pol pa nocm tam delat :)
<gregors> jz uporabljam open source zdej 15 let in me majo Å¡e vedno za norca
<gregors> ko sm skenclu ArcGIS za QGIS so me vprašali po zdravi pameti in take
<idioterna> jebiga
<idioterna> daj odpoved
<gregors> ko sm si hotu rešit podatke iz umirajoče WIN mašine z ubuntu CD-jem so me hotli obesit
<gregors> in sm bil posledično 10 dni brez razčunalnika
<gregors> ker sm kao shekal mašino
<gregors> fak
<idioterna> zakaj nisi quitnu takoj?
<idioterna> ne mors delat za tak folk halo
<gregors> haha, ker sm vseeno energetik in Å¡tekam da so bedaki
<gregors> :D
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> ne delat za bedake
<gregors> ah ti, veš kaj po drugi strani maš možnost kej nardit tko
<gregors> pa jim pomagat bogim revčkom :D
<gregors> je pa res, da ni vse v programiranju, drugače sm specialist za energetske analize
<gregors> naš vodja informatike samo zmajuje z glavo ko vidi da je GIS scena skor komplet open source
<gregors> prov zabavno
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aOqj5g2_460sa.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<gregors> idioterna, samo je zabavno, ko se televizija k ma podtlak notr razbije
<gregors> jz inmoj frend sva jo metala iz naše strehe
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila lcd..bi zihr šla do drugega nadstropja
<gregors> nastane prov eksplozija
<gregors> CrazyLemon, true
<idioterna> implozija
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<idioterna> mi smo na barju kamne metal v tv
<gregors> točno ne morš verjet kaka, v bistvu je zabrisalo koščke 2 nadstropja visoko ko jo je razbilo
<gregors> Å¡koda k nismo takrat meli videa na telefonih
<idioterna> to je odvisno kako poci
<gregors> idioterna, točno
<gregors> :D
<idioterna> mi smo samo razpoko nardil
<gregors> zgleda da jo je glih prov razbilo
<gregors> ker smo itak pol probali Å¡e enkrat pa ni ratalo
<dz0ny> why :>
<dz0ny> no elite here?
<Sky[x]> gregors: katera firma to?
<gregors> hehe nič ne povem :D
<gregors> ne pa sej ne, vzemi tole danes kot raziskavo trga hehe
<gregors> neki z elektro pa iz primorske sm :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Lubuntu zmrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41613/#p41613
<Sky[x]> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no elite..we pretend that we are just like every other ordinary visitor :D
<yang> Poslusa kdo Radio Europa 05 ?
<CrazyLemon> nope..samo 01-04
<yang> CrazyLemon: Radio Evrope 05 je originalni naziv radijske postaje
<Sky[x]> only sky.fm
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jfEdEIwhj6s
<Pepelka> Meteorite almost hits Norwegian skydiver - FULL STORY - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Copyright: Anders Helstrup/Dark Flight. This is the first time in history that a meteorite has been filmed in the air after its light goes out. Read the full...«
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> yang: zlo mal verjetn da je meteorit
<idioterna> meteoriti ne morejo vstopit v atmosfero z manj kot 11 kilometri na sekundo
<idioterna> kar pomen da ce niso iz stiropora zlo tezko zabremzajo na manj kot 1km/s
<yang> to je fajn, da se clovek na vse spozna ;)
<idioterna> jebiga, fizika.
<yang> haha
<dz0ny> yang: padalo je blo
<dz0ny> en kos od padala
<dz0ny> k je zgledal kot rock
<Sky[x]> eden je spustu kamen iz helikopterja :D
<yang> ok teorije zatrote ;)
<Sky[x]> al pa ga je padalc zdraven vrgu :D
<idioterna> ok najpocasnejsi porozni kamni majo terminal velocity samo 90m/s sm zguglal
<idioterna> to je 300km/h
<idioterna> to je pa ze zlo blizu tega kar so posnel
<yang> heh kako je en tole zripal da so eni komadi bolj naglas kot drugi http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/4909270/Blondie_-__Plastic_Letters_%281977__320_kbps%29
<Pepelka> Blondie - Plastic Letters (1977, 320 kbps) (download torrent) - TPB
<Pepelka> »Download Blondie - Plastic Letters (1977, 320 kbps) torrent or any other torrent from the Audio Music. Direct download via magnet link.«
<CrazyLemon> pfft..pirat
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> yang, a ni nezakonito prenašaš glaZbo?
<sasa84> ti*
<yang> sasa84: do zdaj se nisem dobil nobene pritozbe s strani ISPja
<sasa84> jaz tud ne...k ne delam nč nezakonitega :>
<sasa84> filme in glasbo si sposojam v videotekah ipd
<sasa84> vhs rulz
<CrazyLemon> true that
<CrazyLemon> old skul
<sasa84> tako tako
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> ahoy sailor :>
<CrazyLemon> o\
<sasa84> o\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kot kapitanka ubuntu korvete ti ukazujem, da se proti večeru zglasiš v moji kabini!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a te usoda kapitana schettine ni nič naučila??
<sasa84> ups...sej res :\
<yang> mogoce bi te rada vrgla cez krov
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, pa sej mi ne boš plesal v naročju
<CrazyLemon> yang bl bi me rada dala čez koleno kot pa čez krov :/
<sasa84> ali pač?
<CrazyLemon> grem se stuširat preden se dirka konča.. lp
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> tušira se po dirki
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če bi dirkal bi se tuširal po dirki..ker pa gledam dirko pa je vseeno kdaj se tuširam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> joj CrazyLemon ...kmal bi napačno prebrala prvi del povedi :$
<sasa84> *packa*
<CrazyLemon> svašta :D
<sasa84> a dirka ni zanimiva, da se greš vmes tuškat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dolga je
<CrazyLemon> 8-10h
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> kaj pa to za tazga... glodalca :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cancellara ali sagan?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: odvisno
<zdobersek> mogoce Degenkolb, ce se ga ne znebijo
<CrazyLemon> ja..on je bil ves čas v zavetrju
<zdobersek> Wiggins bi lahko probal pobegnit
<zdobersek> Boonen je spet zraven
<CrazyLemon> boonen je a-hole.. ne bo mu uspelo 5ič
<CrazyLemon> sagan me je razočaral
<yang> tale kanal bi se moral imenovat #ubuntu-bikers
<yang> 50% pogovora je o kolesarstvu, 45 % offtopic, 5% pa topic
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-cyclists*
<yang> ja cyclist je bolj pravilno
<yang> bikerji so uni, k majo se kaksno v miniki zadaj
<zdobersek> ... in so na motorju
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sid Meier Civilization Beyond Earth Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iemc0L646GA/civilization-beyond-earth-linux
<dz0ny> napsy_: https://leanpub.com/gocrypto/read
<Pepelka> Read Practical Cryptography With Go | Leanpub
<zdobersek> does it safely malloc?
<idioterna> yang: bikerji pa nimajo nobene u miniki zadaj
<napsy_> dz0ny: thx
<idioterna> bikerji so 20+ stone, bikerce pa se mal tezje
<dz0ny> da se tle pokazem http://4b1c73ed.ngrok.com
<Pepelka> Podcaster
<Pepelka> »Podcaster«
<dz0ny> golang+angularjs
<yang> https://digitalocean.com/company/about/
<Pepelka> About DigitalOcean, SSD Cloud Servers | DigitalOcean
<Pepelka> »DigitalOcean is the simpliest cloud hosting provider to launch your SSD cloud server in 55 seconds with full ssh and root access, hourly billing and fast performance. Spin up a SSD based virtual servers for high IO or performance requirements. Run everything from an integrated easy to use control panel with a flexible API.«
<dz0ny> yang: a koga poznamo?
<idioterna> digitalocean so kr ok ja
<yang> zanimivo da nimajo objavljene lokacije kjer majo office
<idioterna> ne vem ampak jsm zadovoln z njimi
<yang> NYC
<yang> edino pise
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> men je vseen kje majo office :)
<yang> Gledal sem pod Careers, pa pise samo Office in SoHo, tocnega naslova pa nikjer je najdem, zguglat bi mi ga sicer uspelo, sam cudno da ga sami nimajo objavljenega
<yang> SoHo je npr. tut v Londonu
<idioterna> ce pise soho nyc pol je to pac manhattan
<idioterna> ni tezko najdt
<yang> pozicije majo kr konkretne za hosting providerja
<yang> Headquarters
<yang> 270 Lafayette St New York, NY 10012 United States
<idioterna> sej niso hosting provider
<yang> ja VPS-e oddajajo
<idioterna> cloud provider so
<idioterna> kar je precej drugac
<idioterna> also niso mejhni
<yang> pise 51-200 zaposlenih
<idioterna> to je dalec od mejhnga
<zdobersek> idioterna: hipoteticno, ce bi mel office v Fort Meade -- care now?
<yang> idioterna: a si ti ze bil cez luzo ?
<yang> zgledajo bolj za en kurc provider idioterna
<yang> 17:40 < yang> Hi, are your cloud hosting plans dual stacked (with IPv6) ?
<yang> 17:40 <+Woet> yang: No IPv6.
<yang> mogoce sploh nimajo officea
<yang> glede na to tut kok staffa novga rabjo, prakticno za vsa podrocja pokrivati
<yang> lahk je vecina informacij izmisljena
<yang> da samo dajejo vtis, da so malo bolj resen provider
<idioterna> zdobersek: it doesn't make much difference
<idioterna> yang: ne vem od kje ti take nore ideje
<yang> niso nore, ampak si pa bolj shitty provider brez IPv6
<yang> To je kot bi ti hotel met trgovino s cebulo, mel bi pa samo cesen na zalogi
<idioterna> ubistvu ni, ane
<zdobersek> mogoce ce bi hotu met trgovino s cebulo, ampak bi mel na zalogi edino seme?
<idioterna> oni so cist ok provider
<idioterna> niso najboljsi, jasno
<idioterna> so pa kr uredu
<idioterna> za unga k rab ipv6 pa res niso dobri
<yang> v bistvu je ful dober marketinski trik pomisli....skupinica enthusiastov naredi spletno stran, kjer se promovirajo kot velik provajder, seveda nimajo naslova objavljenega kjer imajo office. Ampak nihce ne ve ali so res veliki ali ne, vmes prodajo en kup storitev na parih cloudih ki jih imajo in istocasno iscejo nov kader za siritev
<yang> IPv6 je cisto enostavno pridobiti
<Sky[x]> yang, torej pisi jim ce te zaposlijo in jim bos zrihtal ane :)
<Sky[x]> pa se zastonj bosi mel :P
<Sky[x]> bos*
<yang> mah ne ni to fora, fora je da sam oni vejo kok so velki
<yang> in ti dejansko ne ves al majo samo 2 racka v DCju al majo svoj DC itd.
<idioterna> js vem da nimajo samo dveh rackov v DCju
<idioterna> pa vem da je dobit ipv6 zelo dalec od enostavno
<yang> ?
<idioterna> precej dela je dobit ipv6
<yang> niti ne
<idioterna> seveda je
<idioterna> vsaj en mesec traja preden dobis address space, pa potem se precej casa da se zdilas za peeringe
<yang> samo z ARINom se morjo zmenit, pa postati LIR. Seveda ce pa majo samo dva clouda v DCju pa so odvisni od njihovega naslovnega prostora
<yang> mas hosting providerje ki imajo svoj DC in take ki samo hostajo po DCjih in oddajajo svojo opremo
<idioterna> no digitalocean je mogoce mal vecji kot si ti predstavljas
<idioterna> tko da majo mal vec dela
<yang> dober pol mas neke insajderske informacije da to ves
<yang> iz spletne strani je tezko ugotoviti
<idioterna> ne, sam stranka sem
<idioterna> pa vidm kok velik ipv4 address space majo
<idioterna> vecjega kot t-2
<lowkey> re
<lowkey> tle kaksen aktiven clan ubuntu.si communitya?
<lynxlynx> CrazyLemon, dz0ny
<zdobersek> ma tko, vsi smo aktivni, ampak mal je resnih
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<CrazyLemon> lowkey povej kaj te matra
<zdobersek> ^ tale ni resen
<lowkey> CrazyLemon, Ubuntu release party/predavanje v kiberpipi?
<lowkey> bi kdo to izpeljal? prevzel?
<CrazyLemon> lowkey po pravici povedano
<CrazyLemon> je taka tradicija
<CrazyLemon> da BigWhale to zrihta
<CrazyLemon> :p
<lowkey> CrazyLemon, ja, prezaseden je ..
<lowkey> cisto prevec slovensko, vse se racuna da bo en izpeljav ..
<lowkey> dejmo mal pomagat
<BigWhale> lowkey, a so KDEjevci odpoveal?
<BigWhale> odpovedal
<CrazyLemon> lowkey no pol imamo pa "težavico" :)
<lynxlynx> naheci sašo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a un piwik se dela?
<dz0ny> i vote for saša
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dela!
<CrazyLemon> uu saša
<lowkey> BigWhale, ma nisi odpovedal, ampak samo probam zdaj urnik enkako uskladit
<CrazyLemon> ona ti lahko ja
<dz0ny> ona ma zdej nek bolj akademski naziv
<lynxlynxlynx> .stran mo-pdljmatica.si
<jablana> mo-pdljmatica.si je dosegljiva!
<lowkey> BigWhale, dej bos ti mal folx v rit zbrcal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a pol piwika več ne smemo upgrejdat? :)
<dz0ny> ravno gledam :>
<speed-> kiberpipa se dela?
<lynxlynxlynx> še/že
<speed-> ja nevem vprasam, ker sem bral nekaj casa nazaj da se zapira?
<speed-> :)
<dz0ny> bigger, better, stronger
<dz0ny> ja zaprta je
<zdobersek> HBFS
<dz0ny> sam ene par predavanj majo vsak teden
<zdobersek> closeder?
<lynxlynxlynx> novi prostor je zraven otona župančiča, ampak še ni fertik
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a to je spet kak datotečni sistem?
<BigWhale> A da lahko nekdo topic?
<BigWhale> na kanalu
<BigWhale> lowkey, kdaj bi pol imel datum? 22? tko k sva se v prvo pogovarjala? al pol maja?
<CrazyLemon> saša pravi da bo
<CrazyLemon> ko pride na kanal
<CrazyLemon> sodelujte vsi skupaj
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<lowkey> BigWhale, ce lahko 22. bo super ..
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lowkey> ce ne bo moral bit v maju
<lowkey> ne vem, zdaj imam mal stale s temi datumi
<dz0ny> kak topic zdej
<BigWhale> dz0ny, 22. 4. bi imel ubuntu release party
<BigWhale> fajn bi blo, da gre se na ubuntu.si novica
<BigWhale> pa predavanje bi blo novosti v 14.04
<BigWhale> pa recent happenings v Ubuntu svetu
<BigWhale> pa ce _res_ _res_ ne bo nobenga, pol lahk jest kej v ponedeljek skupi spravim :>
<BigWhale> pa pol v torek pove,
<BigWhale> povem.
<CrazyLemon> saša pravi da bo.. :p
<dz0ny> Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr release party bo 22.4 v C|
<BigWhale> kaj da bo?
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Pogosta vprašanja
<CrazyLemon> sam ne jo preveč spraševat o tem 'da bo'
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: +/-?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny odstrani ta ubuntu v brskalniku
<CrazyLemon> iz topica
<CrazyLemon> pa bo placa za kiberpipo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sasa84> o/
<CrazyLemon> no evo.. BigWhale povej zdaj sasi
<BigWhale> sasa84, nekoga, k ni jaz, nucamo, da 22. 4. na ubuntu release partiju kej pove!
<BigWhale> (jaz z funny mustache ne stejem
<sasa84> kr nucejte :P
<dz0ny> urca je 18 or 19?
<sasa84> kaj pa dz0ny ? :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: kdaj boš kej lepega povedala ob 18 al 19 uri?
<sasa84> BigWhale, a neb mel raj nekoga, k se mal bl spozna na "stuff"?
<CrazyLemon> kdo se bl spozna na 'stuff' kot koordinatorica slovenskih prevajalcev? kdo?!?!? NOBEN!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> Å¡uti CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :P
* dz0ny changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr release party bo 22.4@18.00 v Kiberpipi | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej..to ti je zdaj šansa da najdeš novega koordinatorja :D
<speed-> to ti je pot v slavo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se ponuja
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> predstaviš ubuntu + pitch za koordinatorja :D
<BigWhale> sasa84, lahk pa jest predavam, ti pa delas funny faces men za hrbtom!
<sasa84> dz0ny, tud men se zdi, d se CrazyLemon nek vn meče :P
<BigWhale> (al pa obratno)
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr splavitvena zabava bo 22.4 ob 18.00 v Kiberpipi
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 BigWhale bo ob tebi..dobesedno :D
<dz0ny> cak po lublanci to ?
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa Å¡e predstavitev bomo naredili..ti si sam pretty face on the stage
<CrazyLemon> :>
<BigWhale> ok, kdo bi sploh prsu na release party?
<BigWhale> k ce bom sam jest, pa tehnik v pipi, bo mau smotan
<sasa84> BigWhale, pa ti si starosta (po kvaliteti let, ne kvantiteti)  za te partye :P
<BigWhale> sploh ce bo tehnik odpovedal pa reku: 'dej kr sam zrihti'
<sasa84> če mi 22ga ne bo treba v gozd... ;)
<sasa84> bi pršla...zto k nism bla še nikol, ponavad sm bla v tujiuni
<sasa84> tujini
<dz0ny> q: a si bla ze v c|?
<sasa84> kiberpipi?
<CrazyLemon> kjer c| = kiberpipa
<sasa84> mislm d sm bla 1x :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mogoče po pomoti sm stopu v metropol ko sm iskal želežniško.. nism pa zihr
<sasa84> noče povedat :>
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> to spa fajn narobe zavil
<CrazyLemon> sej pravim..po pomoti ..če sm :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ?
<CrazyLemon> torej sasa84 ..a boš, da lahko napišem novico o zabavi in jo objavim ? :)
<sasa84> jst ne bom nč :P
<sasa84> lohk novico o žurki napišm :P
<CrazyLemon> jah če nič ne boš .. pol ne bo žurke :/
<sasa84> kaj pa BigWhale ? :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale je busy
<sasa84> a njega ne bo v Kp?
<sasa84> kp
<sasa84> (ne koper)
<CrazyLemon> jah bo..sam nima časa za pripravit predstavitev pa to
<CrazyLemon> ti pa ne rabiš pripravit predstavitev
<sasa84> ?
<dz0ny> bo lipa zbrala && Noviceo o RP napise:
<dz0ny> .roll sasa84 CrazyLemon
<jablana> sasa84 CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> lol dz0ny
<BigWhale> Jaz bom prisel.
<dz0ny> oba :>
<CrazyLemon> .roll dz0ny, sasa84
<jablana> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> there
<sasa84> CrazyLemon bi lohk tud pršou :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne gre..vlak ne vozi v LJ :/
<sasa84> .roll biti, ne biti
<jablana>  ne biti
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, voz bus...ni panike ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne tako pozno :)
<sasa84> bus voz namest vlaka ;)
<idioterna> s kolesom gres komot
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa itak gor v lj..ves čas :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bos pa pri kateri prespal
<dz0ny> sej ni treba takoj dam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny, idioterna nista razumela načrta.. sasa84 je tista ki bo predavala ne CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ko bo pa moralna podpora?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zato bo pa veliki sesalec tam :D
<idioterna> sej sasa gre tut komot s kolesom
 * sasa84 nima kolesa :\
<sasa84> žalostno
<idioterna> od rokove sestre si sposod
<sasa84> ona pa ma gorca :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sm ga vidu
<idioterna> dwoba je
<zdobersek> abortion party!!
<CrazyLemon> in evo ga..speaker
 * zdobersek muted
<lynxlynxlynx> kje je pa andrejz?
<zdobersek> zdej prevaja v kemijsko notacijo
<zdobersek> AFAIK
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx andrejz dela otroke
<CrazyLemon> in ni več aktiven spljoh
<lynxlynxlynx> edini, ki se je prikazal na pok-u od vas :P
<lynxlynxlynx> letos bo spet btw
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: pok? a to je kako uporniško gibanje?
<dz0ny> recmo kot iskra? :>
<CrazyLemon> piknik odprte kode :)
<BigWhale> ja zlo podobn
<BigWhale> :>
<dz0ny> sam iskra je bogata :>
<BigWhale> Lugos je duhovno bogat
<BigWhale> ce pride rapture se ve kdo je na boljsem
<idioterna> sploh po pikniku k vsi spuscajo duhovne
<BigWhale> idioterna, tist so vetrovi
<idioterna> a ni to isto
<BigWhale> duhovi majo drgacn vojn
<BigWhale> vonj
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> dunno, nism expert za te stvari
<idioterna> sasa84_: ti mors pridt povohat i guess
<idioterna> k si usposoblena
<idioterna> zdobersek: a mas ksn nasvet kva nardit ce pretiravas na biciklu pa mas ful mocne krce u hrbtnih misicah
<zdobersek> idioterna: raztegnit hudica
<idioterna> ja tricky
<idioterna> suni ni dost mocna da bi me dost zvila
<idioterna> zdej sm probu par cevi plasticnih
<idioterna> pa se valat gor
<idioterna> pa kr pomaga, sam sam dokler to delam
<idioterna> pol pa k vstanem po par minutah spet zategnem
<idioterna> pomoje bom su kr lezat
<zdobersek> men tole najbolj pase http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-yJg0qEeA-dY/ToPZeiX8S0I/AAAAAAAAAHg/N56Kzv23_Fw/s1600/upper+body+stretches4.gif
<zdobersek> al pa tole, ce lahko noge kam zahaklam http://www.google.si/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fitness-training-at-home.com%2Fimage-files%2Fflexineckandback.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fitness-training-at-home.com%2Fupper-back-stretch.html&h=261&w=397&tbnid=mOPhOYQnXImgdM%3A&zoom=1&docid=jSfufPS_XIvKbM&ei=Ge1KU5SbOsrZsga4yIGwDA&tbm=isch&ved=0CEUQhBwwFDhk&iact=rc&dur=876&page=4&start=116&ndsp=40
<Pepelka> Google: rezultat iskanja slik za http://www.fitness-training-at-home.com/image-files/flexineckandback.jpg
<yang> zdobersek: mogoce je bolje za nekaj casa nehat pretiravat, ce se nimas krcev jih bos imel cez leta
<zdobersek> yang: ampak potem bom fasu raka
<idioterna> ja to sm probu
<idioterna> ampak suni ni dost mocna
<idioterna> da bi me tko potegnla
<idioterna> sam pa ne morm, k boli :)
<yang> al pa MTB vec gont da nis ves pokrivlen
<idioterna> mtb je se slabs
<zdobersek> trup rabis
<yang> al pa skateboarding lahk tut probas, tm stojis vecino casa
<zdobersek> idioterna: mogoc se tud na pozicijo nisi navajen
<idioterna> ne dons sm v ful strm klanc su
<CrazyLemon> zakaj sploh krče mate ffs :D
<idioterna> in sm parkrat zacel spodrsavat z zadno gumop
<CrazyLemon> mene še nikoli ni krč primu
<idioterna> in sm se mogu pac nazaj potegnt
<idioterna> ma sej ni krc ubistvu
<idioterna> stiff, tender muscle
<CrazyLemon> aja..no naj pol suni hodi po tebi
<idioterna> ja sej ze cel popoldan
<CrazyLemon> no dej Å¡e otroka gor
<idioterna> smo probal ja sam otroc so bl za vzorc
<idioterna> oba skp mn k 25 kil
<CrazyLemon> a tok sta suha?
<CrazyLemon> bužčka
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja ne dobita za jest ce ne zmolta pravilno
<CrazyLemon> ja edino prav..drugače se ne bosta naučila
<Gregor3000> khm, kje pa so "boot options" pri kubuntu?
<Gregor3000> hočem probat acpi_osi=linux , ker mi en kups tvari naenkat ne dela več
<Gregor3000> touchpada se ne da vel izklopit pa tipke za uravnavanje svetlobe ekran mi ne delajo :-(
<dz0ny> e pritinseš v grubu
<dz0ny> al pa /etc/default/grub
<dz0ny> pa sudo grub-update
<Gregor3000> aha ok zdej sem pa nasel navodila
<Gregor3000> ja ne, bi najprej sam začasno probal...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.linksysinfo.org/index.php?threads/dnsmasq-periodically-restarting.69887/      očitno nisem edini s to težavo :)
<Pepelka> dnsmasq periodically restarting | LinksysInfo.org
<Pepelka> »I was running tomato-E3000USB-NVRAM60K-1.28.7502.8MIPSR2Toastman-RT-VPN.bin since June 2013 and it worked well. Yesterday I noticed that dnsmasq was...«
<Gregor3000> bleh ni razlike. probam Å¡e z vendor...
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, gcc 4.9 ima par luštnih novosti
<zdobersek> mhm
<dz0ny> in te so?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.9/changes.html
<Pepelka> GCC 4.9 Release Series — Changes, New Features, and Fixes- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<zdobersek> C++14!
<lynxlynxlynx> od opaznih optimizacij do večje determinističnosti
<lynxlynxlynx> men je lih to všeč, da ne pacajo samo podpore za novejše standarde :P
<zdobersek> go 1.2.1 support za goeeke
<dz0ny> gopherje
<dz0ny> al pa go-nutse
<Gregor3000> nič se ne zgodi... uf... imel sem eno prezentacijo zunaj in je malo sonce posvetilo, računalnik na bateriji in sem en d.. videl
<dz0ny> cat /proc/cmdfile
<dz0ny> kaj ti tle pise
<dz0ny> ehcmdline
<dz0ny> mah
<dz0ny> cat /proc/cmdline
<dz0ny> there
<gregor_> ravno berem da sem nekaj poyzabil dodati: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-19-generic root=UUID=b8d9906e-6a55-4762-a562-6bc1c558f30d ro quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor vt.handoff=7
<gregor_> acpi_osi=linux mora se biti zraven
<dz0ny> aja pa tist svoje daj v defaul_grub
<CrazyLemon> default/grub/
<CrazyLemon> v etc mapi
<CrazyLemon> je mislu dz0ny napisat :D
<gregor_> ja najprej bom poskusil ce sploh ima efect preden popravljam
<gregor_> za stalno
<Gregor3000> LOL nobenega efekta zvok dela kot prej, wi-fi fn ne dela (ni porblem) svetloba ne dela...
<Gregor3000> eh bomo vidli če bo novi kernel rešil težavo.... video.use_native_backlight=1
<Gregor3000> Note: This kernel setting was added in Linux 3.13.
<CrazyLemon> acpi_backlight=legacy lahko še probaš
<gregor_> za foro...
<Gregor3000> zanimivo je ker so vse te tipke prej delale kot v windows le wi-fi ne, samo ok wi-fi je enostavno vklopit in izklopit v Kubuntu
<gregor_> ne dela nic. nobenega efekta. hm...
<Gregor3000> bo treba prespat....
<CrazyLemon> ne bo to čisto nič pomagalo.. ampak kr :D
<Gregor3000> najrej bom poskusil en drug OS live, da vidim če drugje del ain potem začnem "težit" :-) razen če se mi v sanjah prikaže kaka rešitev. samo res mi je čudno ker prej je vse delalo res pa je da teh tipk dolgo nisem uporabljal in ne vem točno kdaj je nehalo delat. novi model dm1 je celo certificiran pa ne vem če ima kaj drugačno tipkovnico itd...
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu certified ?
<CrazyLemon> to v večini primerov velja za stare različice ubuntujev
<Gregor3000> ja 12.04.1 : http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201209-11793/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu on HP Pavilion dm1 | Ubuntu
<Gregor3000> samo moj ima starejši čip E-450
<Gregor3000> hjah no niti ni tako podoben čeprav spet dovmim d aima te komponente tako zelo drugačne ali pa tudi
<Gregor3000> treba bo it spat. lahko noč...
<yang> jst sem imel tudi Sun server E450
<CrazyLemon> on govori o APUju...sam fyi :)
<yang> ja vidm
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> NOČ
<dz0ny> ej pol predavas ne
<dz0ny> ? :>
<lynxlynxlynx> sej lahko tud dva skupi, če vam bo lažje
<dz0ny> u loh bi še premešanko
<dz0ny> predstavili
<Sky[x]> ej
<Sky[x]> na ifs iscejo backend senior/junior php developerje ce sem prav videl
<Sky[x]> ce koga zanima
<Sky[x]> 3fs
<Sky[x]> *
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-06
<zdobbie> jutro
<osho000> Oj, mi lahko kdo priporoča en router do 30€. Mi rabi za 1 prenosnik in 2 telefona. Grem ga iskat dns.
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> za tak dnar je verjetn dost vseen kerga kups
<idioterna> basic n tplinki so vsi tok cheap recimo
<osho000> aha hvala
<osho000> ma kot firma? je isto
<idioterna> jah nobene firme ne bi zares priporocil za tako ceno
<osho000> netgear d-link tp-link asus
<idioterna> v resnici se ti dalec najbolj splaca pogledat katere podpira tomato al pa ddwrt
<idioterna> pa potem tisto gor dat pa skonfigurirat
<osho000> aha ok thanks :)
<idioterna> cak sej loh js pogledam
<idioterna> da vidm ce mam dobre izkusnje s kaksnim
<idioterna> a si ze delal z ddwrt al pa tomato al pa ksnim tem
<idioterna> aha tomato je sam za broadcome
<osho000> ne ne
<osho000> ma za 90m2 stanovanje so vsi pri 20-'0€ ok?
<osho000> 30*
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> evo tale
<idioterna> https://www.mimovrste.com/usmerjevalniki-routerji/tp-link-wireless-n-router-300mbps-tl-wr841n?v=497976
<Seniorita> TP-Link Brezžični router TP-Link TL-WR841N | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Usmerjevalnik TL-WR841N Wireless N Router je kombinirana žična/brezžična mrežna naprava oblikovana posebno za mala podjetja, pisarne in hiše oz. stanovanja. Usmerjevalnik je skladen z standardom IEEE 802.11n (Draft 2.0) za brezžičen prenos podatkov 300 Mbps.«
<idioterna> za 20 ga bos dobil in ga lahko flashas z dd-wrt
<idioterna> ce ti ni do tega je pa tut stock firmware verjetno ok, ce ga upgradas ko dobis router
<idioterna> pa zamenjas default gesla
<osho000> aha super
<osho000> hvala ej
<osho000> ma upgradat je lahko?
<idioterna> ja z neta potegnes za tvoj router firmware file
<idioterna> k je ponavad .img file v enem zipu
<idioterna> pa ga skozi un web interface uploadas, ponavadi je "update firmware"
<idioterna> in to je to
<idioterna> to naredi preden konfigurira
<idioterna> s
<idioterna> ker vcasih pri updatu pozabijo vse nastavitve
<osho000> aha thanks :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb good kill
<jabuk> Good Kill (2014) 102 min Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.2/10 (984 glasov) MT: 64/100
<jabuk> A family man begins to question the ethics of his job as a drone pilot.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi97890585/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3297330/
<CrazyLemon> yay or nay?
<zdobersek> 6.2
<zdobersek> wtf u thinkin bout
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm thinking about lying on a couch and watching a movie
<zdobersek> better than lying in court!
<CrazyLemon> tennis court?
<zdobbie> basketball actually
<CrazyLemon> you dont want to lie there
<zdobersek> the ref's gonna nail ya balls
<dz0ny> https://github.com/Microsoft/bond Microsoft uses Python for high scale services
<Seniorita> Microsoft/bond · GitHub
<Seniorita> »bond - Bond is a cross-platform framework for working with schematized data. It supports cross-language de/serialization and powerful generic mechanisms for efficiently manipulating data. Bond is broadly used at Microsoft in high scale services.«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: lol :
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> ragequit
<dz0ny> winquit
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<zdobbie> winrar
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<zdobbie> windows
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<zdobbie> wi
<zdobbie> WINNAR
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<zdobbie> exactly
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF4TTPXu9r0
<Seniorita> Found GoPro-camera - memory card intact. Last video: See when the camera fell from 3000 meters - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Min pappa hittade en gammal GoPro-kamera i Gringelstad utanför Kristianstad. Den har legat på en äng, sannolikt i flera år. Nu är den upphittad - och vi är p...«
<CrazyLemon> gopro..so unstable
<CrazyLemon> 420rpm
<zdobersek> wroom wroom
<miha> Lp
<zdobersek> zakaj je on model bos?
<CrazyLemon> because the sky is his living room?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/06/john-oliver-snowden-interview/
<Seniorita> Snowden shows John Oliver how the NSA can see your dick pics
<Seniorita> »In a surprise interview with Edward Snowden, John Oliver made NSA spying revelations more relatable to the American public through the topic of dick pics«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEVlyP4_11M
<Seniorita> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Government Surveillance (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »There are very few government checks on what America’s sweeping surveillance programs are capable of doing. John Oliver sits down with Edward Snowden to disc...«
<idioterna> guten morgen DPA
<CrazyLemon> idioterna you are such a copy cat!
<CrazyLemon> you should be a sheriff of DPA :p
<CrazyLemon> /s/of/in/
<zdobersek> https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/04/06/john-oliver-interview-political-disengagement-american-public/
<Seniorita> Why John Oliver Can't Find Americans Who Know Edward Snowden's Name (It's Not About Snowden) - The Intercept
<zdobersek> feckers
<Seniorita> »The extent of apathy and indifference on the part of the American public to even basic political matters receives far too little attention.«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: jsm dejansko mel access do vseh dick picsov k si jih folk posilja!
<Sky[x]> idioterna: ste izvedl akcijo vceri in analiziral diplome?
<idioterna> mene ni blo
<idioterna> mene so hotl zravn potegnt ampak so mejckn prepozn rekl
<idioterna> in sm pol js otroke dobu v narocje in pol ni blo vse skp nc
<idioterna> o anny_
<Sky[x]> aha
<anny_> živ
<Sky[x]> bos jutr povedal kaj so kej ugotovil ko bos v pisarni slisal kaj se je dogajal :)
<anny_> opa
<anny_> programerji iščejo plagiate! :)
<CrazyLemon> the irony ane! toliko forkov je bilo narejenih zdaj pa oni iščejo plagiate
<idioterna> ma sej so ful stvari ugotovil ze
<anny_> mi smo open source
<anny_> kopiranje zaželjeno! :=
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<idioterna> na arhitekturi in BF je ful sablonskih nalog, ki ocitno niso plagiati, samo ves template imajo skopiran, ker jim dajejo 'isti' task potem pa samo neka druga molekula ali samo nek drug kraj... vso teorijo si pa delijo. mislim da tudi malo nekontrolirano med sabo, ampak je očitno da je bulk naloge avtorski
<idioterna> to sm citiral, pa nism navedu citata
<idioterna> ker slack sucks
<idioterna> andraz> na arhitekturi in BF je ful sablonskih nalog, ki ocitno niso plagiati, samo ves template imajo skopiran, ker jim dajejo 'isti' task potem pa samo neka druga molekula ali samo nek drug kraj... vso teorijo si pa delijo. mislim da tudi malo nekontrolirano med sabo, ampak je očitno da je bulk naloge avtorski
<idioterna> tkole bi mogu
<CrazyLemon> tak si kot poslanci..tudi oni ne znajo navest citatov
<CrazyLemon> pa pol morajo odstopit :(
<anny_> če bi bili samo citati whisful thinking
<CrazyLemon> sej so sam citati
<CrazyLemon> sam ki jih ne navedejo pravilno!
<anny_> hm
<idioterna> jsm pa otroke ucil nasilja
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/violence-starts-early.jpg
<anny_> lepo
<anny_> branit se bo treba pred turki
<idioterna> trenutno se se pred kartonsko tarco slabo branijo
<idioterna> ampak napredujejo
<idioterna> pa predvsem jima je vsec
<anny_> svakog dana u svakom pogledu
<anny_> sve više napredujem
<CrazyLemon> a je to iz kakšnega filma?
<CrazyLemon> nekam znano mi zveni
<yang> sjecas li se doli bel
<anny_> jp
<anny_> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/04/kako_se_je_v_osmih_letih_spreminjalo_zivljenje_slovenskih_najstnikov.aspx
<Seniorita> Kako se je v osmih letih spreminjalo življenje slovenskih najstnikov | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<jabuk> When a software wants to add toolbars and bookmarks during its installation http://tclhost.com/o9lSPS7.gif
<Seniorita> »Problem slovenske mladine. Medtem ko se številno najstnikov, ki so fizično aktivni vsaj eno uro na dan, zmanjšuje, se število tistih s prekomerno težo povečuje.«
<jabuk> When I hear that we’ll have to release one week earlier http://tclhost.com/WVCKBAS.gif
<jabuk> Typical monday morning http://tclhost.com/AGfw6mq.gif
<yang> idioterna: na Aikido jih vpisi
<anny_> yang, nimaš vedno palce pri sebi...
<yang> sej pri aikidu ne rabis palce
<CrazyLemon> anny_ meh.. nazadujemo
<yang> anny_: pa tut nasprotnika ne poskudujes
<anny_> teroretično se da
<yang> zvadt je treba
<anny_> praktično pa je s pripomočki lažje
<lynxlynxlynx> še prelahko je poškodovat človeka
<jabuk> After my boss proudly announces the launch date for next week http://tclhost.com/2SdIJHT.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> do
<lynxlynxlynx> pre
<lynxlynxlynx> pos
<lynxlynxlynx> love
<jabuk> When I block IE access to my personal website visitors http://tclhost.com/B24itY8.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> ok,  to je bil trigger :D
<yang> mas macko na tipkovnici al psa ?
<lynxlynxlynx> gledal sem zakaj se jabuk tolk oglaša
<lynxlynxlynx> love je v sloveniji in človeku
<jabuk> Pair programming http://tclhost.com/1W3tAmd.gif
<anny_> luškano
<CrazyLemon> so sweet
<CrazyLemon> love is the trigger we all are waiting for! </deep_thought?>
<jabuk> When the new guy asks where is our app’s documentation http://tclhost.com/55xJdEn.gif
<CrazyLemon> and there it is!
<anny_> in te zastonj stušira
<anny_> ?eba!
<anny_> http://www.zurnal24.si/blokirali-facebook-twitter-in-youtube-zaradi-ene-fotografije-clanek-248047
<Seniorita> Blokirali Facebook, Twitter in Youtube zaradi ene fotografije - zurnal24
<Seniorita> »Turčija je blokirala dostop do številnih spletnih strani, tudi Youtuba, Facebooka in Twitterja.«
<zdobbie> lalalalalalala
<idioterna> aikido je super za trenirat glavo
<zdobbie> idioterna: kolk ljudi ste zacahnal?
<idioterna> za boj je pa se najbols "peace through superior firepower"
<idioterna> zdobbie: ombenga!
<zdobbie> uncroyable
<lynxlynxlynx> *in
<zdobbie> umpossible
<zdobbie> http://www.yarak.cc/ronde
<Seniorita> RONDE by Gruber Images
<Seniorita> »One of my favorite walks all year is from the Brugge train station to the Grote Markt. It’s a couple kilometers, it’s early, it’s quiet, and it’s beautiful. Then you get to the race course and the starting area, and it’s crazy, so those few quiet minutes winding through the still sleeping side streets is hugely appreciated.«
<dz0ny> 2http://imgur.com/4v5zyt2.jpg
<idioterna> to sm js zanc naredu
<idioterna> k mi je rekla "i'm a hugger, not a shaker"
<idioterna> pa sm reku "well, i'm a shaker."
<idioterna> pa sm ji dal roko
<idioterna> na sreco so se vsi ostali objemal z njo tko da ni bojazni da bi mislna da smo vsi racunalnicarji taki
<zdobersek> swiftly shook it off
<idioterna> sej nism bil nesramn al pa kej
<CrazyLemon> FUCK YEA
<CrazyLemon> OTA IS FINALLY HERE!
<CrazyLemon> fckin ota
<anny__> kdo je ota
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: gratuliram
<idioterna> andrej ota
<idioterna> pr guglu dela.
<CrazyLemon> pa bl mal ga vidiš
<anny__> ima kakšno predavanje?
<idioterna> drugac verjetn CrazyLemon misl over-the-air update na android 5.1
<idioterna> mislm da ma
<idioterna> eni sosolki je blo ime ota
<anny__> moji tudi
<anny__> le da je bil priimek
<idioterna> no, klical so jo tko
<idioterna> mislm da je sovrazla svoje ime
<idioterna> vsaj zdel se je tko, ker je grozila, ce ga je kdo omenu
<anny__> eh, vsak je imel kakšen vzdevek
<idioterna> ja, sam vecina je sovrazila vzdevek
<idioterna> ne imena
<zdobersek> dz0nad
<anny__> dokler nisi urbana legenda
<anny__> živa groza je vse v redu
 * CrazyLemon ga ni imel..ever
<idioterna> ana konda je tut uredu
 * anny__ kar 7 skupaj
<idioterna> js se sploh ne spomnem
<idioterna> vecino osnovne sole sm bil "capi"
<idioterna> nasmu psu je blo tko ime
<idioterna> dost vseen mi je blo
<anny__> ni ti bilo
<anny__> ampak...bilo prošlo
<anny__> idioterna, kam ti pošljem tvoje eseje?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj bi sovražila svoje ime.. js komaj čakam da pride ota!
<idioterna> jure@hehe.si pomoje
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> brb
<idioterna> kopalnica se podira
<anny__> ?
<CrazyLemon> zemljotres :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Woods - Only the Lonely.
<anny__> lepa skladba
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<anny__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yesyhQkYrQM
<Seniorita> Zager and Evans - In The Year 2525 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video released in October 2008, just before the election of Barack Obama. Back then, I was worried about the future of mankind and the issues we are fac...«
<yang> idioterna: jst se spomnem fotografa "Seljak" se je pisal
<yang> in sem ga poklical "o Seljak zivjo"
<yang> pa je cisto ven padel je rekel "Jaz sem Robi" oz. kukr mu je pac ze bil oime
<yang> mislim, kot da bi bil jaz kriv da se sramuje priimka
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> otroc se kopajo
<idioterna> pa mogoce mal pretiravajo
<anny__> kmet je kar pogost priimer
<anny__> priimek
<yang> mislim nehvaleznih priimkov je mnogo
<yang> pa se pote motroci norcujejo
<yang> sam to pac podedujes, nims kaj
<anny__> lahko sprožiš postopek za spremembo
<yang> lahko si ga spremenis, ce je res motec
<anny__> le helena blagne in jezus kristus ne moreš biti
<yang> zakaj ne =?
<CrazyLemon> ker je le ena helena blagne??
<CrazyLemon> mislim..zakaj
<anny__> ker sta zasedena:)
<CrazyLemon> think man think
<yang> sej je janez jansa tut samo eden + 3je umetniki
<anny__> niso trije umetniki janez janša?
<yang> kako da ne
<yang> en vem da je
<anny__> Å¡e ena goldies
<anny__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GielMXWQlbw
<yang> ampak mislil da so se trije prepisal na janez jansa
<Seniorita> Mary Hopkin - Those were the days (HQ) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This song by "Mary Hopkin" was released in 1968 and reached number 1 here in the uk charts.This song is originally a russian song,and the English lyrics were...«
<CrazyLemon> samo en je umetnik drugi so kulturni delavci
<anny__> http://e-uprava.gov.si/e-uprava/dogodkiPrebivalci.euprava?zdid=110&sid=147
<Seniorita> Izdaja odločbe o spremembi osebnega imena
<Seniorita> »Izdaja odločbe o spremembi osebnega imena«
<yang> ko smo ze glih pr imenih se en vic...
<CrazyLemon> torej 60€ pa si čist druga oseba
<yang> na plazi nemska druzina, oce klice sina iz vode - Ibi komm her, Ibiii komm  heeeeeer !
<anny__> za vse xy tukaj
<yang> Ibrahime, jebote bog, dolazi ovamo !
<anny__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrp0zJZu0a4
<Seniorita> Women's Ideal Body Types Throughout History - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A diverse cast of models shows how the standard of beauty for women has changed dramatically over time. Find out more about how our perception of women's bea...«
<CrazyLemon> o anny__ ! ravno ko si o bodyju
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sm zasledil en forum in sem se spomnu nate
<CrazyLemon> trenutek prosim!
<CrazyLemon> http://maxximum-portal.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=38658
<Seniorita> MaxximumForum • Poglej temo - Davorin Kejžar - $200,000 Transformation Challenge
<CrazyLemon> evo.. v dveh mesecih kaj je naredu
<CrazyLemon> hm. ok skoraj treh
<idioterna> ok jsm ocitno se vedno hipi
<anny__> impresivno
<anny__> ampak ne maram tako hudih mišic...potem se tip ukvarja z njimi namesto z mano :)
<yang> anny__: Marlinka je mela cisto v redu postavo
<anny__> super je bila
<anny__> moja postava je supermodel era
<yang> zenske ste/so prevec obsedene z izgledom, 5 kil vec moskega ne moti
<anny__> nisem
<idioterna> ocitno se nobene nisi nosu prov dalec
<anny__> če paziš na hrano in migaš, ti ni treba skrbet
<yang> Audrey je nekako sinonim za danasnje postave
<idioterna> nimam pojma kdo je audrey
<anny__> kdo je audrey
<yang> Audrey Hepburn
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/suni-and-zagar-sunset.jpg
<anny__> omg!
<anny__> našla sem drugo audrey, a me bo dz0ny ubil, če prilepim
<yang> audrey je samo ena
<idioterna> anny__: skleni obilno zivljensko zavarovanje, potem pa prilepi
<idioterna> js grem posodo pospravt
<idioterna> bbl
<anny__> ok
<anny__> imam zavarovanje
<dz0ny> i'am not a killing type
<yang> https://500px.com/photo/25217745/bojana-by-jan-prunk?from=user tole se mi zdi v redu postava, zdej ne vem kaj bos ti rekla anny__ da je presuha, predebela ali ravno prav ?
<Seniorita> Bojana by Jan Prunk / 500px
<anny__> http://goo.gl/ohR9tm
<Seniorita> audrey bitoni - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> looks like a pr0n star
<yang> anny__: to so vse umetne, brezveze je to
<anny__> sj je pron
<CrazyLemon> očitno so ti zelo všeč pr0nstars :)
<anny__> vtipkala sem audrey in mi je to vrglo ven
<anny__> prvič slišim
<zdobersek> google knows
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ker google sledi tvoji zgodovini!
<anny__> nope
<anny__> ne gledam pr0ny
<yang> jst sem za klasiko http://www.theplace2.ru/archive/elizabeth_taylor/img/Elizabeth_Taylor_9.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. google knows that you love pr0n
<jabuk> When the boss cancels a project ready for deployment http://tclhost.com/7Gh0kEM.jpg
<anny__> http://goo.gl/imhYxE
<anny__> prav imaš, kot vedno
<anny__> zakaj mi noče prilepit gifa?
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/JyTGPeC.jpg
<anny__> dzizs gledam pr0ny
<anny__> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/webroot/animatedgifs/942279_o.gif
<dz0ny> anny__: someone else from your household then
<anny__> tepla ga bom
<yang> Škrlatna Joži mi je tut vsec http://www.ideal.es/ideal/granada/multimedia/201402/07/media/sc.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/6NkpzvX.jpg
<idioterna> ne gledas porna?
<idioterna> weird.
<dz0ny> hm men od vseh teh top zensk, se njabolj zenstvena zgleda alison brie
<idioterna> a si feministka al kaj.
<idioterna> dz0ny: what is that even supposed to mean
<anny__> zakaj bi ga morala?
<idioterna> ker sicer nisi sexually liberated
<idioterna> tko kot si terorist, ce poskusas kriptirat svoje komunikacije
<anny__> pih
<dz0ny> idioterna: kako zgleda
<anny__> a ti sploh veš pomen sexually liberated?
<idioterna> dz0ny: kdo?
<yang> anny__: cuden browser mas men tole vrze http://jp.si/Audrey-browser.png
<idioterna> dz0ny: aja
<idioterna> dz0ny: sam kaj je "zenstveno" pri izgledu je popolnoma subjektivno
<dz0ny> no sej :) zato sem napisal men
<idioterna> aja
<anny__> yang sem na zavihku slike...vizualc pač
<idioterna> sm spregledal to
<dz0ny> "meni"
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> glede tega js nc ne morm rect
<idioterna> men so suhice vsec
<idioterna> dunno why
<idioterna> mogoce k je bla mama taka bajsa :)
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/QCRHH5s.jpg
<idioterna> se kr pametn siri
<anny__> lol
<anny__> verjetno ja
<anny__> pri nas so vsi bajsi
<yang> anny__: http://jp.si/Audrey-browser2.png
<idioterna> sej pol je shujsala
<idioterna> pa ratala cist uredu
<idioterna> sam pol se je pa nazaj zredila
<idioterna> to k js vsak let nardim
<idioterna> nc, grem na brate strelat
<idioterna> bbl
<anny__> jp
<yang> http://www.mojvideo.com/uporabnik/mojsterb/slika/iz-save-potegnili-ursko-cepin/442069
<Seniorita> Iz Save potegnili Urško Čepin :)
<Seniorita> »Iz Save potegnili Urško Čepin :) - Bedarije 2«
<CrazyLemon> !g alison brie
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo alison brie alison brie
<CrazyLemon> jao ta miha :)
<CrazyLemon> ahhh! annie!
<anny__> jup
<anny__> http://okusno.je/recept/kruhov-narastek-s-sunko-in-sirom
<Seniorita> Okusno.je - Recept: Kruhov narastek s Å¡unko in sirom
<Seniorita> »Odličen način, da porabite velikonočne ostanke!«
<anny__> ful dober recept
<CrazyLemon> !g okusno.je torta tri čokolade
<Seniorita> Okusno.je - Recept: Kremasta tortica iz treh vrst čokolade http://okusno.je/recept/kremasta-tortica-iz-treh-vrst-cokolade-1402389966
<CrazyLemon> anny__ ^
<anny__> zanimivo...čeprav nisem fen čokolade
<anny__> je pa hitro pripravljena
<yang> daj me rajcat s hrano zdajle, nisem jedel od kosila
<yang> v union pivnici sem bil
<yang> nekdo mi je rekel, da je mahen plac a je v bistvu ogromen
<yang> vecji od diskoteke nad namo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/Sa0R2Uc.jpg
<dz0ny> v community igra
<dz0ny> next to chen :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja..sej pravim [20:53:27] <CrazyLemon>: ahhh! annie!
<dz0ny> ahh
<anny__> emmm...uživajte
<idioterna> jsm se nauzival
<idioterna> nc, lahko noc
<anny__> ln
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km SZ od RADEČ @07/04/2015 00:03:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+15.14+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-07
<zdobbie> .status github.com
<zdobbie> .pomoc
<zdobbie> .stran github.com
<jabuk> github.com je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> BS
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> hoi
<idioterna> http://reventlov.com/advisories/using-the-docker-command-to-root-the-host
<Seniorita> Using the docker command to root the host (totally not a security issue) // reventlov's silly hacks
<idioterna> http://www.stellarwebsolutions.com/en/articles/eshoplifting.php is nice, too
<Seniorita> stellarwebsolutions.com: eShoplifting - Exploiting Common eCommerce Applications
<Seniorita> »Stellar Web Solutions is a leading provider of web applications development and computer network systems consulting. Perl CGI, SQL databases, custom web development«
<idioterna> and a lethal one
<idioterna> https://ics-cert.us-cert.gov/advisories/ICSA-15-090-03
<Seniorita> Hospira MedNet Vulnerabilities | ICS-CERT
<Seniorita> »OVERVIEWIndependent researcher Billy Rios has identified four vulnerabilities in Hospira’s MedNet server software. Hospira has released a new version of the MedNet software and provided mitigation recommendations that mitigate the reported vulnerabilities.Three of the four vulnerabilities could be exploited remotely.AFFECTED PRODUCTSThe following MedNet software versions are affected:«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_tYh9zsIO0 crazy
<Seniorita> Brutal WWE Moves On Girls - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Performing WWE wrestling moves/finishers on girls. BEHIND THE SCENES: http://youtu.be/1NsWWPpAa_I Twitter: https://twitter.com/joe_weller_ Facebook: https://...«
<CrazyLemon> girls on girls?
<upd> hh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: more like 99% on op
<idioterna> i am the 1%
<napsy> uh
<napsy> girl on girl action
<idioterna> ou ca?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @07.04.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 28% severovzhodnik 6.8 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:32:19, Kulminacija: 11:05:10, Sončni zahod: 17:38:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 05min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> kr mocn severovzhodnik
<idioterna> grem rajs skoz crnuce dons
<dz0ny> .apt python-virtualenv
<jabuk> python-virtualenv {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Enable Client Side Decorations For Rhyhmbox With `Alternative Toolbar` Plugin  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TO1_UGJoYXM/enable-client-side-decorations-for.html
<jabuk> everything working fine on dev, deploying to production http://i.imgur.com/QKNHQhU.gif
<napsy> http://zeta.si/page/SameSexMarriage
<Seniorita> zeta -
<napsy> neki za miha
<napsy> :-)
<zdobersek> cc primc
<zdobersek> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/04/150406144600.htm
<Seniorita> Facebook use linked to depressive symptoms -- ScienceDaily
<Seniorita> »The social media site, Facebook, can be an effective tool for connecting with new and old friends. However, some users may find themselves spending quite a bit of time viewing Facebook and may inevitably begin comparing what's happening in their lives to the activities and accomplishments of their friends.«
<dz0ny> .apt sqlite3-dev
<jabuk> lua-dbi-sqlite3-dev {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libsqlite3-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> liblua5.1-sql-sqlite3-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libkaya-sqlite3-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libghc6-hsql-sqlite3-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libghc6-hdbc-sqlite3-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libghc6-haskelldb-hdbc-sqlite3-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libghc-hsql-sqlite3-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libghc-hdbc-sqlite3-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek happy?
<jabuk> libghc-haskelldb-hdbc-sqlite3-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: not depressed
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but not happy?
<zdobersek> .gif maybe maybe not
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/g8Bwo7xPLmbOo/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> ups
<dz0ny> sudo fstrim -v /mnt/ssd/
<dz0ny> /mnt/ssd/: 8,9 GiB (9492434944 bytes) trimmed
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Sufjan Stevens - Should have known better.
<zdobersek> aye
<yang> http://jp.si/FSF/FSF-letter.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2557-1: Firefox vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2557-1/
<dz0ny> .yt technicolor beat
<jabuk> Oh Wonder - Technicolour Beat (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9FfYWp_d5w ♥10,914 ▶521,588
<dz0ny> .yt #88 lo-fang
<jabuk> Lo-Fang - #88 (Official Audio) (7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9RkMxXvyG8 ♥3,324 ▶485,120
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2556-1: Oxide vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2556-1/
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Stay Focused And Boost Your Productivity With Ambient Noise Player  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/O3RksRjzaIo/stay-focused-and-boost-your.html
<CrazyLemon> http://kamil.hism.ru/posts/about-vrg-and-delete-any-youtube-video-issue.html
<Seniorita> How I could delete any video on YouTube | Kamil Hismatullin
<Seniorita> »About Vulnerability Research Grants and a little story how I could delete any video on YouTube.«
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/pedagogi.html
<Seniorita> Kodeks kršilo 48 novinarjev, urednikov in voditeljev
<jabuk> when we get permission to start coding http://i.minus.com/ibz6uzdlHgCGdO.gif
<Seniorita> »Pri poročanju o mariborskih pedagogih se mediji niso znali samoomejiti in spoštovati posameznikov. Delo ni med njimi.«
<napsy> shoking
<dz0ny> http://3d.apps.radioterminal.si/
<Seniorita> RT3d Live
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za to potrebuješ i7
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> cpu mi je trenutno na 60-70%
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: grafično kjer je datum izdelave > 2009+
<CrazyLemon> aha my bad..sm mel dev console odprt
<dz0ny> yes
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je začelo nabijat warninge
<dz0ny> that too :)
<CrazyLemon> cca. 60k
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: graficno, ne apu
<CrazyLemon> jah js sm vidu da je cpu ..ker imam cpu monitor ne gpu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je med 30 in 40%
<dz0ny> tole nja bi blo na odprti kuhni+Å¡kisovi :)
<zdobersek> tolekaj?
<CrazyLemon> rt3d app
<zdobersek> z glasbo, al sam animacija?
<dz0ny> both
<zdobersek> na cem?
<zdobersek> (hw)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^ ?
<CrazyLemon> its a secret ok?!
<CrazyLemon> pejt na odprto kuhno pa boš vidu
<CrazyLemon>  It is my intention to compensate you with 30% out of the total money after the transfer for your assistance and the balance shall be my investment in any profitable venture which you will recommend to me as i have no idea about foreign investment.
<CrazyLemon> fck yea! easy money!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: that guy is naive as shit!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek girl!
<CrazyLemon> Please permit me to introduce myself, i am Miss Elinah Ibrahim Coulibaly 20 years old female from the Republic of Ivory Coast, West Africa, I'm the Daughter of Late Chief Sgt. Ibrahim Coulibaly (a.k.a General IB ).
<zdobersek> IB
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hot tub time machine 2
<jabuk> Hot Tub Time Machine 2 (2015) 93 min Comedy Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.1/10 (2,258 glasov) MT: 29/100
<jabuk> When Lou finds himself in trouble, Nick and Jacob fire up the hot tub time machine in an attempt to get back to the past. But they inadvertently land in the future with Adam Jr. Now they have to alter the future in order to save the past - which is really the present.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1370861081/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2637294/
<zdobersek> I wouldn't watch that with a stick
<CrazyLemon> i'm gonna watch that with a stick
<CrazyLemon> if you know what i mean!
<zdobersek> the stuff people masturbate to these days ...
<CrazyLemon> is that all you think about? masturbation? i was talking about my magic wand
<yang> Hitachi magic wand ?
<yang> Ibi komm heeer
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2558-1: Mailman vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2558-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://stacksocial.com/sales/ibvpn-total-plan-4-yr-subscription?aid=a-qdg54o31
<Seniorita> ibVPN Total Plan: 4-Yr Subscription | StackSocial
<CrazyLemon> če kdo rabi vpn
<CrazyLemon> $60/4y plan
<yang> jst kr svoj vpn uporabljam
<yang> je pa drazji kot 60 USD na leto
<yang> zakaj bi sploh placeval, saj imas lahko TOR
<yang> Unblock 165+ TV & radio channels worldwide
<yang> kaj mislijo s tem ?
<CrazyLemon> to ni 60 USD na leto ampak na 4 leta
<yang> ali nudijo ogled TV programov znotraj njihovega sistema ?
<yang> pod compatibility pise, da ni za linux
<CrazyLemon> ja? pol tudi usb ključ ki ga uporabljaš ne piše da je za linux.. but by the power of magic it still works!
 * CrazyLemon hides his magic wand
<yang> mislim, lahko da imajo samo aplikacijo ki je kompatibilna z windows sistemi
<yang> pa tudi dejansko nobene prednosti ni pred tor-om
<yang> anonymous vpn pa je glih tolk, kot je njihov ISP anonymous
<CrazyLemon> you know you are talking BS right?
<yang> which part ?
<CrazyLemon> all of it
<yang> potem me pa popravi
<CrazyLemon> even my magic wand cant fix you
<yang> skratka kar majo napisano v description je cisto zavajanje
<zdobbie> tozi jih
<yang> in vpn si lahko sam uredis preko vsakega shell accounta
<yang> ne rabis za to ekstra ponudnikov
<CrazyLemon> !g launchpad.net ubuntu-si-www
<Seniorita> ok.ubuntu.si in Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ok.ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> stupid google
<yang> sploh pa imas v vecini primerov kvecjemu slabso varnost, ce si preko VPN provajderja povezan, ker tam lahko snoopajo tvoj celoten traffic (isto kot na primarnem linku)
<yang> to je prblizn tko kot da bi verjel Googlovim storitvam, da nic ne logirajo
<yang> bol varen si ce haknes nek random server pa si preko njega speljes vpn
<yang> pa nihce (recimo) ne bo vedel, da imas dostop tam
<zdobersek> varen v prekrsku
<yang> ja ampak VPN provajder lahko logira povezave, zato to da pisejo da je anonymous je brezpredmetno
<yang> lahko jih seveda ne logirajo
<yang> ampak tega ne mores vedet
<zdobersek> sej ti lahko logirajo tud tvoj shekan server
<yang> seveda
<zdobersek> pa nekok nima smisla met VPN, ce si edini na njem
<yang> ampak lazje logiras promet 1000 strank ki so se prijavile na tvoj servis
<yang> ker to je v bistvu SaaSS
<yang> nekdo ti nudi storitev
<zdobersek> ayup
<yang> mislim sej ok, samo SaaSS ni anonimen.
<yang> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/who-does-that-server-really-serve.html
<Seniorita> Who Does That Server Really Serve?- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<CrazyLemon> fckin google
<CrazyLemon> in google+
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: still using Google+?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek of course!
<CrazyLemon> its the new facebook!
<CrazyLemon> ampak zdaj mi google+ na ubuntusi strani ponudi da 'dokončam svoj profil' in potrdim ubuntu.si kot spletno mesto za našo stran
<CrazyLemon> in mi ponudi navodila kjer dodam link "plus.google.com/+UbuntuSi"
<CrazyLemon> in potem teži..da ne more najt tega linka na strani
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: DON'T DO IT
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu.. pa moraš uporabit svoj pageID in ne to kar pišejo v navodilih!
<CrazyLemon> stupid google
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek anyway
<CrazyLemon> merida.. any thoughts?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: MORE BIKE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek any clearer thoughts?
<zdobersek> MY BIKE WAS BUILT TO WIN THIS FIGHT
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph1Y5VXmHEo
<Seniorita> MERIDA TV Spot 2014 (Eurosport) - YouTube
<zdobersek> MAXIMUM SPEEEEED
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<CrazyLemon> to je nonstop na eurosportu
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja.. ni full carbon sadly :(
<zdobersek> no comment
<CrazyLemon> fine!
<jabuk> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<idioterna> login eh?
<CrazyLemon> fine?
<jabuk> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<zdobersek> yang: all yours
<CrazyLemon> We couldn't find any code matching 'fine'
<zdobersek> fin
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<CrazyLemon> fi
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<zdobersek> fififfin
<zdobersek> c'est le fin
<zdobersek> finlandia
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<CrazyLemon> We couldn't find any code matching 'fin'
<zdobersek> fintastic
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<zdobersek> fino
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<zdobersek> HEYEAEEYAEYAYAHAHA
<zdobersek> FINLAND BEST LAND
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<zdobersek> ^ Nazi much?
<CrazyLemon> why the fck matcha fin
<CrazyLemon> fin win
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<CrazyLemon> in
<CrazyLemon> plin
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> sin ?
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to je pa en zanimiv bug :D
<zdobersek> show me the regex and I'll show you the problem
<CrazyLemon> problem je v /^\win
<CrazyLemon> \w
<CrazyLemon> lin
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<zdobersek> bin
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<zdobersek> xin
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ViL2hpZ2hzY2hvb2xtLjI4YjJhLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/4755556e/b82/high-school-musical-victory.jpg
<zdobersek> pin
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<zdobersek> gin'n'tequila
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<zdobersek> zing!
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<CrazyLemon> see.. you are not the only one with a couple of eyes!
<CrazyLemon> sin?
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> its a
<CrazyLemon> win win
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<zdobbie> won own
<zdobbie> won won
<upd> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32202768 ohoho
<Seniorita> Greece Nazi occupation: Athens asks Germany for €279bn - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Athens says Germany owes Greece nearly €279bn in war reparations for the Nazi occupation in World War Two.«
<zdobersek> ln
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 17.km SV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @08/04/2015 01:14:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.63+N,+15.65+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-08
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 7.km  S od Å ENTJERNEJA @08/04/2015 02:00:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.31+E
<yang> http://www.choosemuse.com/
<Seniorita> MUSE ™ | The Brain Sensing Headband
<Seniorita> »Muse is a brain fitness tool that helps you do more with your mind by training your brain to reduce stress & anxiety and increase focus, in just 3 minutes a day.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/zanimivosti/reportaze/2015/04/bojna_ladja_musashi.aspx
<Seniorita> Milijarder našel izgubljeno največjo bojno ladjo vseh časov | Reportaže - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Paul Allen, soustanovitelj Microsofta in zgodovinarski zanesenjak, je po osmih letih iskanja na globini tisoč metrov našel največjo bojno ladjo vseh časov - japonski Musaši.«
<yang> ja zanimivo
<idioterna> wtf srsly
<idioterna> to je vec k mesec dni stara novica
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> siol
<idioterna> makes sense
<yang> ja morajo jo od nekje prepisat
<yang> pa poslovenit
<jabuk> Seeing the new guy debugging without stack trace http://tclhost.com/pN5On82.jpg
<CrazyLemon> jah zakaj nisi skopiral sem ffs.. nimate se pravice pritoževat ČE novice NISTE skopirali na kanal! pika stop
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> to sm pa tut js naredu
<idioterna> odheblal spegu
<idioterna> enmu
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/vruzm.gif
<idioterna> "Hilarious to think though that this guy should be prepared to go through the gates of hell so long as the gates don't pull open."
<napsy> stupid guy, doors are for people!
<slax0r> ajej
<slax0r> en dan me ni na firmi
<slax0r> pa use zjebejo
<slax0r> cepci eni
<CrazyLemon> it's your fault.. če bi bil v firmi se to ne bi zgodilo! :>
<yang> a nisi redundant ?
<yang> to je klinc
<yang> se na dopust ne mores
<dz0ny> /* MIssing docs *//
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Gets `Always Show Menus` Unity Feature (Proposed Repository)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/i5hNy-ynt3s/ubuntu-1404-lts-gets-always-show-menus.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/rekreacija/novice/2015/04/retro_dirka_red_bull_goni_pony.aspx
<Seniorita> Retro vabi: kolo pony in vzpon na Vršič bosta združila moči | Rekreacija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »6. junija 2015 bo na Vršiču kolesarski spektakel prav posebne vrste. Najvišji slovenski cestni prelaz bo mogoče osvojiti z drobnim zložljivim kolesom brez prestav, legendarnim ponyjem.«
<jabuk> going to a restaurant after a hard coding day http://i.imgur.com/A58nw.gif
<CrazyLemon> kje je zdobersek
<idioterna> na internetu
<CrazyLemon> na teh internetih ga ni!
<yang> s ponijem brez prestav na vrsic, dobri so
<idioterna> eh
<yang> jst v prvi prestavi ne pridem
<idioterna> prov zlo tezko ni
<idioterna> jah ti
<yang> prjavi se idioterna
<idioterna> jsm su lansko jesen dvakrat maraton alpe s kolegom k je meu sam eno prestavo
<idioterna> nism navdusen nad skupinskimi prireditvami
<zdobersek> pussy smer?
<idioterna> zdobersek: v vsako smer enkrat
<idioterna> ampak mislm da vem kera je pussy
<idioterna> una k gres iz slovenske strani na pavlica
<jabuk> when you have the solution of a big problem and you come into the boss’ office http://i.imgur.com/2p1b0jH.gif
<idioterna> k je kr precej bl uizi
<idioterna> sva pa na jezersko iz slovenske strani gonila za enim psihicom
<jabuk> after staring at code for 30 minutes http://i.imgur.com/6vwZeOl.gif
<idioterna> skos je slo 25+
<yang> kaj se jabuk tkole random oglasa ?
<idioterna> isto k mi
<idioterna> sva mislna da mu bo zmankal sape
<idioterna> pa mu ni
<idioterna> cist do vrha je slo
<idioterna> mislm do meje
<idioterna> pol se je ustavu pa su nazaj dol
<yang> a cesta cez mangart je lepa ?
<idioterna> mogoce se boji avstrije
<idioterna> jah lepa
<idioterna> za s kolesom je super
<yang> jst bi sel z avtom
<idioterna> ozko je
<idioterna> ne mors se srecat z drugimi avti
<idioterna> s kolesom ni panike
<zdobersek> 25 ste se vozl zadnje 4km?
<yang> aha
<idioterna> zdobersek: ne
<idioterna> do jezera
<idioterna> tm gor je mal bl sopihal
<idioterna> ne vem kok smo sli
<idioterna> do jezera smo mel povprecje 27
<zdobersek> 25 ste se vozl zadnji km pred naseljem??
<zdobersek> -?
<idioterna> mislm da ja
<idioterna> ne vem uresnic
<idioterna> grem pogledat na stravo
<zdobersek> do jezera ste loh mel 27 povprecje, ampak tist zadnji kucl je mal preoster za 25kmh
<zdobersek> no, odvisno kok se pises
<idioterna> 16 je avg
<idioterna> zadn km pred naseljem
<idioterna> serpentine pa 12.6
<idioterna> pismo v kondiciji k sm zdele bi mel 6
<idioterna> no sej sm pluca vn plunu navrh
<idioterna> ze takrat
<idioterna> aha vidm kje smo tok nabral
<zdobersek> poj gres tak se na pavlica
<idioterna> ja sej na dol sva sla zlo na izi
<idioterna> k je meu kolega fixija
<idioterna> ni mogu kr spustit
<idioterna> tko da sva za dol kr rabla
<zdobersek> kolk ma prenos?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a ves da ne vem
<idioterna> loh pogledam pomoje
<idioterna> Fuji Track 2.1 48-15 fixed
<idioterna> tole
<yang> idioterna: a si v klubu BDSM ? S fixijem na Pavlica...
 * idioterna yangu pokaze jezik
<zdobersek> kr posteno, to je 53/17
<idioterna> ma mejhn je
<idioterna> ne vem kok ma kil ampak predlan je se cikcakal
<idioterna> zdej pa kr direkt gor gon
<zdobersek> ce je mejhn, pol mu tak prenos ne pomaga
<idioterna> ne vem kok je velk
<idioterna> pac lahek je no
<idioterna> ampak ja un stibilj je visji
<idioterna> pa gre kr hitrejs
<idioterna> sam tut vec voz
<idioterna> Bottecchia 48/16 (fixed gear)
<idioterna> je pa ocitno mal bl pussy tut :)
<yang> a pr fixiju ce gres nazaj s pedali je kontra kt pr ponijih ?
<yang> mislim zabremza te
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> nazaj vrtis gumo
<idioterna> ce nazaj vrtis pedala
<idioterna> zato na fixiju ne mors bit brez clipov al pa pasckov
<idioterna> ker ko hocs zabremzat te sam dvigne
<idioterna> mors met nogo na pedal prheblano da loh vleces v obratno smer
<idioterna> da zaviras
<yang> hm
<yang> zgleda problematicno oz. ne vem kaj je prednost fixija potem
<idioterna> da se nima kej pokvart
<zdobersek> hipsterkul
<idioterna> tut to ja
<idioterna> pac low maintenance bicikl je
<idioterna> za po mestu je cist nice
<idioterna> dolgorocno dalec najbl cheap
<idioterna> nardis loh ene 20k med servisi
<yang> tej bicikelj majo tut samo eno prestavo, samo hitr ne mors it z njim ker majo dost nizko prestavo pa samo eno , ne mors saltat
<yang> morm se registrirat spet na terminlu
<idioterna> sam bicikelj ni fixed
<idioterna> pa ja, prenos je bl za upokojence
<idioterna> verjetn zato da se neb kdo ubil
<yang> ja, mislim sej je ok, ampak pocasi gre ane
<idioterna> ja 30 gres kr tezko
<yang> men je najboilj vsec tak bicikel s prestavamu tut za po mestu
<yang> tok da grem lohk z njim se do gameljn v klanc
<yang> pc unih 200 metrov klanca kot ga je
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> man up
<idioterna> pa naus rabu prestav
<yang> zdobersek: a si sel ti res do ukraine z biciklom ?
<idioterna> sej to ni neki ful dalec
<yang> mislim, si celo pot iz slovenije do tja kolesaril ?
<idioterna> ksnih 1000km
<jabuk> When my own bugfix causes an error http://tclhost.com/F9Fa6i6.gif
<idioterna> 5 dni
<idioterna> vecina itak sama ravnina
<zdobersek> yang: ?
<zdobersek> ne
<idioterna> actually je sam 750km iz lublane do ukrajine
<yang> zdobersek: aja ene slike mam v spominu, sem mislu da si bil tam vi kievu z biciklom
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny>  /notify join sky*
<dz0ny> meh
<yang> idioterna: ja, no do kieva je 1600
<yang> k ni ravno ob meji
<yang> zato se mi je zdela mal dolga za bicikelj
<yang> spomnim se enih slik od zdobersek lahko da je bil hec
<zdobersek> nope
<idioterna> od ljubljane do zagreba rabis 4 ure pa pol
<idioterna> ce ne gres pretirano hitro
<idioterna> s kolesom
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšno kolo to? :s
<CrazyLemon> koliko je do zg? 100km?
<zdobersek> LEVI PAS
<zdobersek> TO JE SPAS
<idioterna> 145km
<idioterna> 150 od preserca do bana jelacica
<idioterna> skos ob savi
<zdobersek> ob, ne po
<zdobersek> thar be the difference
<idioterna> ja sej nism reku po
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: https://bou.si/pic/best-cukr-in-town.jpg
<idioterna> taksno kolo
<zdobersek> dat drop
<lynxlynxlynx> to je čez 30 povprečna hitrost
<lynxlynxlynx> ni za mojga trekija
<idioterna> sej je skos na dol
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/87109530
<idioterna> lej!
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Po cukr u Kraš near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<lynxlynxlynx> ne more bit
<zdobersek> mora bit
<zdobersek> zard Save
<lynxlynxlynx> absolutno
<lynxlynxlynx> samo na 150km razdalji ti tega ne boš čutil
<zdobersek> oh snap http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/nsi-bo-ohranila-samostojnost.html
<Seniorita> NSi dala košarico SDS glede pridružitve vladi v senci
<Seniorita> »»Najprej je treba povrniti zaupanje, ki je bilo v preteklosti porušeno,« je dejala predsednica NSi Ljudmila Novak.«
<idioterna> ej CrazyLemon
<idioterna> a si ti dons en ubuntu phone pejstnu
<idioterna> ne najdem ga vec :\
<idioterna> aha nasu
<idioterna> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<Seniorita> bq - Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition. Life at your fingertips.
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu reinvents the way you interact with your smartphone.«
<zdobersek> can I haz it unlocked?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna danes ne..
<CrazyLemon> idioterna drugače pa.. jaz bi na tvojem mestu počakal na meizu
<idioterna> jaz nisem interesent
<idioterna> jaz samo RMS-kompatibilne telefone uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no kdorkoli že je
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> take: http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mAyFIgjp8U2xzGIDUq1mTcA.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tale je bl developer edition
<CrazyLemon> RMS komunist?
<idioterna> ja ne pac
<idioterna> brez baterije mora bit
<idioterna> da ko ga spulis iz stroma te ne more vec nadzirat
<CrazyLemon> pa čisto takega smo mi meli doma .. iskra se mi zdi
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej to je eden najbolj nagrajenih industrijskih dizajnov na svetu
<idioterna> we had no idea what we had!
<yang> heh kar se dizajna tice, je en tip v jugi delal specialne mikrofone
<yang> bil sem na razstavi
<yang> sej mam nekje slike
<yang> sment, pa sem ze pozabil kako se je pisal
<yang> http://www.mao.si/Razstava/Marko-Turk-Homo-faber_1.aspx
<Seniorita> Marko Turk - Homo faber - Razstava - MAO
<Seniorita> »Marko Turk (1920-1999) se je skozi dolga leta prakse na področju konstruiranja in oblikovanja mikrofonov izuril do najvišje možne stopnje. V MAO si je mogoče ogledati razstavo mojstra oblikovanja mikrofonov z novimi pridobitvami in predmeti iz drugih zbirk, ki so le redko na ogled javnosti.«
<yang> se splaca it pogledat
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> vse je sam delal
<yang> http://www.mladina.si/164928/marko-turk-mojster-mikrofonov/
<Seniorita> Marko Turk, mojster mikrofonov | MLADINA.si
<Seniorita> »Marka Turka štejemo med najpomembnejše in najžlahtnejše slovenske industrijske oblikovalce. A po njegovem je to postal po pomoti, saj je zase trdil, da je v prvi...«
<jabuk> when the sales guy promises something impossible during a meeting http://tclhost.com/V9lTPih.gif
<zdobersek> ze teden sem brez kolesa
<zdobersek> cheers
<idioterna> i know how that feels
<idioterna> js grem pa cez worle domu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek waat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2559-1: Libtasn1 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2559-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/rop-vseh-casov-v-londonu-ukradli-za-200-milijonov-funtov-diamantov/362402
<Seniorita> Rop "vseh časov" v Londonu: Ukradli za 200 milijonov funtov diamantov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Iz sefov v londonski draguljarski četrti so nepridipravi med velikonočnimi prazniki ukradli za 200 milijonov funtov diamantov.«
<jabuk> debugging on monday http://tclhost.com/2gfofSh.gif
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen/1.2298233
<Seniorita> Sprinten in de Scheldeprijs: 4e zware valpartij in 7 jaar
<Seniorita> »De Scheldeprijs heeft de voorbije jaren een bedenkelijke reputatie opgebouwd. Het was dit jaar immers niet de eerste keer dat er brokken gemaakt werden in de massasprint.«
<zdobbie> vabljen na Franjo
<yang> Franja just4you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2fccH9Dlh8
<Seniorita> Nasa Mala Klinika- Sestra Mira (upskirt) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sonja Damjanovic«
<Sky[x]> kje ste vsi?
<yang> jaz sem tule, za ostale pa ne vem
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no comprende
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: HET IST EN VALL
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dont het me!
<zdobbie> hethethethethet
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: si ze updejtov androida? :>
<miha> Dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<miha> Kako?
<Sky[x]> vredu razen tega da me rit boli ker sem danes odpru kolesarsko sezono :>
<yang> Navijaško ole, ole olimpija
<Sky[x]>  sej res morm przgat da mal poslusam :)
<yang> jst kr v zivo slisim
<yang> sem (na zalost) tolk bliz
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] se je sam :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: zanima me ce se ze splaca al se ne :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ni nekih hudih opaznih razlik na UI
<Sky[x]> kaksni novi problemi?
<CrazyLemon> ni niti starih problemov bilo :D
<Sky[x]> ja nic pol pa dejmo updejtat :>
<Sky[x]> prej se nafilat :D
<zdobersek> noooooooooooooooo
<Sky[x]> ?
<dz0ny> zihr bi rad da nekam vpišeš dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/by-disk-type/*
<dz0ny> to tud fila mobitel
<zdobersek> ah shite
<zdobersek> lih je su dol
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je lih to vpisal!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj je s folijo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: het is mien bike
<CrazyLemon> dont het it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj je z folijo?
<zdobersek> sedi ze en teden v kotu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but why..did you break it?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ma veter je bil.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lies
<yang> dz0ny: query
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nah, just sitting here
<CrazyLemon> sitting in lies!
<CrazyLemon> .yt doja cat so high
<jabuk> Doja Cat - So High (Explicit Version) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LJsMUkxIWY ♥14,989 ▶1,284,811
<zdobersek> EXPLICIT!
<zdobersek> wat en 'crazy lemon'
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4JUXB2JTAU
<Seniorita> Doja Cat - No Police - YouTube
<zdobersek> wiuwiu
<Seniorita> »Music video by Doja Cat performing No Police. (C) 2014«
<zdobersek> wiuwiu
<CrazyLemon> ツ ok..your is better
<CrazyLemon> but just because she said panties and tap it
<zdobbie> wat en smiley
<CrazyLemon> ツ
<CrazyLemon> awesome right
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XjqMHLmVD0
<Seniorita> Inside Amy Schumer - SandraGel - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kje je anny :D
<Seniorita> »A new skin cream for women helps raise estrogen levels and restore typical feminine behavior. Watch more Inside Amy Schumer here: http://on.cc.com/1bS5EOW«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: but look!
<zdobersek> m => nn
<zdobersek> It's Anny Schumer!
<CrazyLemon> hm.. might be
<CrazyLemon> anny se res piše nekaj na sc
<CrazyLemon> sch*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2563-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2563-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2562-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2562-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2561-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2561-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2560-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2560-1/
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-09
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> guten morgen DPA
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN BND
<zdobersek> GNOME AY AY https://instagram.com/p/1L95FDv9Ks/
<Seniorita> Instagram
<Seniorita> »“#Linux”«
<napsy> l o l
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @09.04.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% vzhodnik 0.5 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:28:33, Kulminacija: 11:04:36, Sončni zahod: 17:40:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 12min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 7.km  S od Å ENTJERNEJA @09/04/2015 10:21:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.31+E
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Kovacs - Diggin'.
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf4h9FEKb5E taj ql :)
<Seniorita> Dixie Storms by Lone Justice - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I don't hold the rights to any of this, just made it because I love storms, open fields and Georgia. And yeah, the song too :) Hope you enjoy. Album: "Shelte...«
<jabuk> Windows’ firewall http://i.imgur.com/jmMDbiZ.gif
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2565-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2565-1/
<zdobersek> opa!
<Sky[x]> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2564-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2564-1/
<zdobersek> OPA!
<slax0r> opa - premozenjsko zavarovanje?
<dz0ny> http://106.186.25.143/kuku-kube/en-3/
<Seniorita> Kuku Kube
<dz0ny> lvl 22
<CrazyLemon> kateri lvl si pa pri kuku Lele?
<zdobersek> 177
<zdobersek> 17*
<CrazyLemon> lvl 16.. ampak to zato ker moj monitor sux!
<CrazyLemon> no pa tudi zato ker imam očala
<napsy> 26
<Sky[x]> fak jst sploh n upam povedat kol sem mel gled na vase rezultate :>
<LorD_DDooM> 26
<LorD_DDooM> 28 v drugo
<slax0r> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0blna8mn3770twr/Screenshot%202015-04-09%2014.57.58.png?dl=0
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Screenshot 2015-04-09 14.57.58.png
<idioterna> is that my score?
<idioterna> it says it's my score.
<idioterna> the computer should know
<slax0r> bigscreen: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ch75ozcp0s8z0r0/Screenshot%202015-04-09%2015.01.26.png?dl=0
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Screenshot 2015-04-09 15.01.26.png
<slax0r> idioterna: they are all yours, I stoled them, mwahaha
<slax0r> p.s.: vem da je stole...
<idioterna> stealed!
<idioterna> kasn primorc pa si.
<slax0r> mal napacna stran slovenije :P
<jabuk> when a “quick guide” project of an interesting library doesn’t work http://i.imgur.com/tZHZvNq.gif
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] angelinap: RE: Digitalno potrdilo Sigenca  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42877#Comment_42877
<zdobersek> hva zj
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: AA!!!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm danes bil na kolesu.. pa ti?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> ツ
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> wat en emoji!
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zdobersek> het ist neight normaal
<dz0ny> stihu gredico
<CrazyLemon> 😁
<CrazyLemon> stupid ddos
<dz0ny> al vps
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> bom se enkrat vprasal ce rabis bouncerja
<CrazyLemon> bom še enkrat odgovoril..ne rabim ツ
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2566-1: dpkg vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2566-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=968
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<sasa84> ooo, lejga CrazyLemon
<sasa84> elow dz0ny ;)
<dz0ny> hi boys and gir
<dz0ny> girl*
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiSNrq8lap4
<Seniorita> Florence + The Machine - Ship To Wreck (Official Audio) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Taken from the album ‘How Big How Blue How Beautiful’ released 1.6.15 – get ‘Ship to Wreck’ instantly when you pre-order on iTunes: http://po.st/HBHBHBiTD – ...«
<dz0ny> .yt st jude florence
<jabuk> Florence + The Machine - St Jude (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEMSJf723BI ♥24,950 ▶1,685,513
<dz0ny> ^^ sasa84
<sasa84> dobr spot
<sasa84> nč miškice...šibam pančkat ;)
<idioterna> lahko noc
<dz0ny> ln from me too
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-10
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<zdobersek> dz0ny: rt request plz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chiPXK7Bbyg
<Seniorita> Django Wagner - Dat Ene Moment - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Dat Ene Moment is een lied van Andre Hazes wat op speciaal verzoek van de fans werd opgenomen op Django zijn album Als De Nacht.... Men reageerden hier zo fa...«
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!!
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!!!!!
<sasa84> wiiiiiii zdobersek !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sasa84> *bellyflop*
<zdobersek> o.O
<yang> o saska
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Years & Years - Worship.
<sasa84> juhu yang
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/miha_mazzini/2015/04/jesenice.aspx
<Seniorita> Miha Mazzini: Å eriatsko pravo na Jesenicah | Miha Mazzini - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Jesenice so bile včasih Jugoslavija v malem, zdaj pa so Slovenija v velikem: brez služb, brez idej, brez vizije in zato brez perspektive.«
<jabuk> When the new guy applied directly his modifications in production http://ljdchost.com/iB5yWKY.gif
<zdobersek> jabuk: wat en relevaant gif!
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cfNYdO--RA
<Seniorita> Game of Thrones Cast Sings "I'm So Excited" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Game of Thrones cast sings the Pointer Sisters hit "I'm So Excited." Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon: http://bit.ly/1nwT1aN Watch...«
<zdobersek> nogh twie daage!
<idioterna> ej kje si se ucil dutch
<yang> sment, mislim da jaz tega mazzinija videvam
<yang> moram pogledat na net kako zgleda, ce je isti on
<idioterna> plesast je
<yang> aha pol ni ta
<yang> un ma lase
<zdobersek> wat en relieef!
<zdobersek> jst se ucim na sporzi
<idioterna> aha kul
<yang> zdobersek: duolingo poznas ?
<zdobersek> ne, ne poznam je
<yang> da se vadit jezike
<yang> tam
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the wedding ringer
<jabuk> Porocna prica, d.o.o. (2015) 101 min Comedy Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.9/10 (8,255 glasov) MT: 35/100
<jabuk> Two weeks shy of his wedding, a socially awkward guy enters into a charade by hiring the owner of a company that provides best men for grooms in need.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1738387225/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0884732/
<zdobersek> HURLEY
<yang> heh dobro je napisal tale Mazinni
<yang> Mazzini z dva z in enim n
<zdobersek> Zaminzi
<CrazyLemon> pa dva i
<CrazyLemon> pa en a
<CrazyLemon> pa en m
<zdobersek> izzamin
<zdobersek> Minizan
<zdobersek> iiii
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: a v vaši videoteki je že kingsman:the secret service?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ nope
<sasa84_> v naši tud ne :\
<sasa84_> oziroma krožjo okol neke 5x presnete vhs kasete...kar ni kul! :P
<CrazyLemon> be kind and rewind!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/mracna-turobnost-nove-sezone-pravega-detektiva/362543
<Seniorita> Mračna turobnost nove sezone Pravega detektiva :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »HBO prvi del druge sezone svoje neverjetno uspešne kriminalne serije Pravi detektiv (True Detective) na male ekrane pošilja 21. junija.«
<jabuk> When my untested function flawlessly works http://tclhost.com/JUvrBC3.jpg
<CrazyLemon> meh.. niti približali se ne bodo prvi sezoni ki je bila awesome
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: BQ Ubuntu Phone Now Available For General Purchase  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0GdH-GGln1k/bq-ubuntu-phone-now-available-for.html
<zdobersek> wait for it
<yang> http://blogs.cisco.com/security/talos/sshpsychos
<Seniorita> Threat Spotlight: SSHPsychos
<yang> >> this talos thing is some terrorist group that is paid by cisco and they somehow have access to the global internet and can block people by  leveraging their relationship with a big telco, level3
<yang> >> i posted a comment on that blog and it got deleted within a minute. that's why there aren't any comments at the bottom
 * sasa84_ zadiši po kofetu
<sasa84_> zdobersek: ^
<CrazyLemon> & smrdi po čiku :p
<sasa84_> pfffff CrazyLemon SillyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ torej ne kadiš več? :>
<sasa84_> nehala!
<CrazyLemon> za danes?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> 14ga bo 1 mesc
<CrazyLemon> ta nov dec pa te je čist spremenil ejga!
<sasa84_> aj nou :$
<CrazyLemon> fight back..ne mu tega dovolit!
<CrazyLemon> be yourself!
<CrazyLemon> ツ
<sasa84_> je reku d lohk kadim sam eno stvar...in sem se odločila :P
<sasa84_> za cigarete :P
<yang> sasa84_: nehat kadit je ful enostavno, jst poznam enga k je ze 9x nehu !
<Matthai> sasa84_, a ti teologijo študiraš?
<sasa84_> Matthai: tako tako
<sasa84_> sem jo že in jo še :P
<Matthai> a poznaš eno Tjašo Šuštar?
<sasa84_> Matthai: a si mejbi moj študent? morš kakšno vajo oddat? :P
<Matthai> ne, sem pa 10 let predaval na FDV... tako da bi bila lahko tudi ti moja Å¡tudentka
<Matthai> :-)
<sasa84_> uf! :D
<sasa84_> Matthai: sem jo poguglala... poznam na videz
<sasa84_> se mi zdi, da je bla par let za mano
<Matthai> mah ne.. sem že pospravil vse stare grehe
<Matthai> edino Daedalus iz slo-tech kanala je hotel pri meni diplomo delat
<Matthai> pa sem pred zamenjal službo, kot je on tiste tri zadnje izpite naredu :-)
<sasa84_> jaz sem itak as. :D
<sasa84_> Å¡e ne morjo delat diplom pr men :P
<upd> bleh 1h brez Å¡troma sosed gnojnico ravno v kable za Å¡trom usmeru
<yang> shitty internet connection
<yang> nisem fous tistim ko bodo prsli kable popravlat
<zdobersek> who you kiddin'
<yang> to me spomni na un vic, ko pride mulc na podezelje pa vid enga k ma polno sajtrgo gnoja pa ga vprasa kam gre ? pa un odvrne "To bo za na jagode" pa mulc prav "Mi jih mamo pa rajsi s smetano"
<zdobersek> ha
<idioterna> sej ce smetano polet po polju raztrosis po par dnevih isto zaudarja
<dz0ny> https://gitub.com/greatfire
<zdobersek> pa iste kemikalije so notr
<zdobersek> sizcher
<zdobersek> FINALLY
<zdobersek> greatfire no load-o
<zdobersek> .stran https://github.com/greatfire
<jabuk> https://github.com/greatfire ni dosegljiva
<zdobersek> .stran https://github.com/
<jabuk> https://github.com/ ni dosegljiva
<Seniorita> GitHub · Build software better, together.
<Seniorita> »GitHub is the best place to build software together. Over 4 million people use GitHub to share code.«
<dz0ny> mhm The Amazon CloudFront distribution is configured to block access from your country.
<sasa84_> nč miške...zdej grem pa jst mal delat
<sasa84_> drva sekat :P
<sasa84_> čafči :D
<zdobersek> sasa84_: UPLOAD TO STRAVA
<CrazyLemon> or dont
<sasa84_> as cyling? :P
<zdobersek> dz0ny: SLOVENIA REPRESENT
<jabuk> when I think I have a great idea  http://i.imgur.com/Z9azme8.gif
<idioterna> sasa84_: jsm svoj predavanje kot "yoga" dal
<idioterna> ker se ni dal kot "standup comedy"
<sasa84_> :D
<idioterna> https://app.strava.com/activities/278912943
<Seniorita> Activity Profile | Devops Days Ljubljana near | Times and Records | Strava
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> tile stravarji.. Å¡e ko grejo kakat uploadajo 'workout' na stravo
<zdobersek> 88bpm!
<zdobersek> someone was excited!
<sasa84_> :P
<sasa84_> nč miške...
<sasa84_> Å¡ibam ;)
<zdobersek> CIAO MISKA
 * sasa84_ pomaha
<yang> idioterna: ne vidim povezave med yoga in standup comedy
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker nisi bil na devops ...
<zdobersek> such a Buddha thing to say
<zdobersek> tuctuctuctuctuctuctuctuc
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu MATE Inks First Hardware Deal  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6O8st2Y-cuQ/ubuntu-mate-inks-first-hardware-deal
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/hacked-french-network-exposed-its-own-passwords-during-tv-interview/
<Seniorita> Hacked French network exposed its own passwords during TV interview | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Post-it note on wall revealed network's passwords for YouTube, Instagram.«
<CrazyLemon> 4. Water resistant shower proof design - is not afraid of rain flooding
<CrazyLemon> good to know that design is not afraid
<zdobersek> IS NOT AFRAID
<zdobersek> TO TAKE A STAND
<zdobersek> EVERYBODY
<zdobersek> COME TAKE THE SHOWER-HAND
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> o
<anny_> kako sprostim prostor v mapi /boot?
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> tricky
<idioterna> na roke moras removat kernele
<idioterna> potem pa initrdje pobrises
<anny_> đizs
<anny_> v posodobitvah je map več, kot je prostora
<idioterna> ne se tega sama lotevat
<idioterna> ja, vem
<idioterna> mislim, ne bos mogla bootat
<idioterna> ce narobe nardis
<anny_> uf uf
<anny_> čudno to
<anny_> na sistemski particiji je več kot dovolj prostora
<idioterna> ja, sam /boot je posebna
<anny_> kul
<anny_> zmeraj se naučim kaj novega :)
<idioterna> ja /boot mora videti bios ko boota
<idioterna> ma to je zarad starinske arhitekture
<idioterna> ce te zanimajo podrobnosti pocakaj
<idioterna> zdaj moram s psom ven :)
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> no ti ni noben bav bav tko kot idioterna to prikaže ツ
<CrazyLemon> on bi te sam rad videl
<CrazyLemon> ne mu zamerit
<yang> anny_: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<yang> anny_: uname -a
<CrazyLemon> tega se je pa za bat :p
<yang> > pastebin
<zdobersek> oooh
<zdobersek> wat en emoji
<CrazyLemon> you like it dont you
<CrazyLemon> here.. just for you ツ
<yang> stare kernele ce so se ti nabrali lahko brez problema removas, potrebujes samo obstojeci kernel ki se zboota, in novega oz. starega
<anny_> http://www.anony.ws/image/DUx4
<Seniorita> Zaslonska slika 2015 04 10 21:09:20 - Anonymous image hosting
<Seniorita> »A free and anonymous image hosting site«
<yang> anny_: aja se "df -h"
<yang> ja ne removat na roke
<yang> ker je komanda za to
<yang> mislim z apt-get jih pravilno pobrises in sprostis disk
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/bhVZPQgp
<Seniorita> anny@workstation:~$ dpkg -l |grep linux-image rc linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic - Pastebin.com
<yang> ja
<yang> nujno jih moras neka jpobrisati, ker drugace pri updejtu ne bo prostora za nove
<yang> bom ti napisal kere
<yang> predlagam tudi da komando izvedes raje z "aptitude" kot z "apt-get"
<yang> torej
<yang> aptitude remove linux-image-extra-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-43-generic <- vpisi se ostale starejse tukaj pustis samo zadnje dva linux-image-extra-3.13.0-46-generic in linux-image-extra-3.13.0-48-generic
 * CrazyLemon gets popcorn
<yang> aja cak
<yang> image-extra so to
<yang> aptitude remove linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic
<yang> cak
<anny_> Krejzi <3
<yang> aptitude remove linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<CrazyLemon> ančka :*
<yang> pa pastebinaj predno potrdis
<yang> pastebinaj kar ti izpise
<yang> aja
<yang> sudo mors dat spredi
<yang> oz kot root
<yang> moras komando izvest
<anny_> yang, si ziher?
<yang> ja
<yang> sudo aptitude remove linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<yang> samo pastebinaj predno napises "y"
<anny_> prej bi moral reči
<yang> to so stari kerneli, nimajo veze s tvojim obstojecim
<yang> torej kaj je za pastebin ? kako se je komanda izvedla ?
<anny_> izbrisala sem samo prvega
<anny_> 178 Mb prostora
<yang> no pa daj se preostale, vendar NE pobrisat linux-image-3.13.0-46-generic in linux-image-3.13.0-48-generic
<yang> ta dva rabis
<anny_> aptitude ne deluje fyi
<anny_> in potreben je root
<yang> no potem pa daj namesto aptitutude , uporabi apt-get
<yang> aptitude verjetno ni namescen
<anny_> ne, ni
<yang> sudo oz root
<yang> kot user ne mores brisat paketov
<yang> torej
<yang> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<yang> potem pa vpisi v sudo svoje geslo
<yang> pa pastebinaj
<yang> predno karkoli drugega vpises
<anny_> vsako komando moram vpisat posebej, ker copy paste ne dela
<yang> aja
<yang> no potem prepisi
<CrazyLemon> anny_ shift + insert ツ
<anny_> ne deluje
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ctrl shift v
<yang> kaksen irc client pa mas to ?
<anny_> don't ask me
<anny_> XChat
<yang> probaj KVIRC
<yang> za graficnega
<CrazyLemon> http://bikeboard.cc/Board/A-Tour-of-ROSE-th210027
<Seniorita> A Tour of ROSE
<Seniorita> »The German bike giant relies not only on state-of-the-art dispatch logistics, but also on the following three pillars: Individuality, Price/Performance and Customer Service. Here's a look behind the scenes of the family business and ROSE Biketown Bocholt.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<upd> anny_, v xchat označiš besedilo potem pa klikneš zravn na prazno polje, pa ti kopira
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Tour_of_Croatia_2015
<Seniorita> Tour of Croatia 2015 - General Classification
<zdobersek> Lago Plitvice
<anny_> zadnjega ni našel
<yang> ok anny_ zdaj pa se ostalo...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fajn.. mogoče bi pa lahko šel s kolesom do umaga
<anny_> ok, restart?
<yang> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-extra-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-43-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-45-generic
<yang> ne se
<CrazyLemon> anny_ čemu restart?
<yang> to napisi se potem pa
<CrazyLemon> why?
<yang> se enkrat "dpkg -l" in "df -h"
<yang> restartat ne rabis
<anny_> noben c/p ne deluje
<yang> napisi "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-extra-3.13.0-39-generic"
<yang> pa potem vsakega posebej
<anny_> yang, the ni
<anny_> uf
<yang> a si probala pri kopiranju, da z misko oznacis tekst, pritisnes desni knof na miski in izberes "copy" ?
<yang> morda ima tako opcijo morda nima
<yang> drugace lahko probas "aptitude install kvirc" in se morda raje navadis na ta klient...
<yang> oz. apt-get namesto aptitude (jaz vse delam z aptitude)
<anny_> yang, vsega tega ni gor
<yang> no ce si odstranila se preostale linux-image-extra, napisi se enkrat "dpkg -l"
<yang> da ne bi slucajno kakega prevec odstranila predno rebootas
<yang> pa pastebinaj
<anny_> bolje prtscr
<yang> ok
<yang> kot zelis
<yang> ne
<yang> dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<yang> to napis
<CrazyLemon> oh snap..last minute change :D
<anny_> http://www.anony.ws/image/DUxF
<Seniorita> Zaslonska slika 2015 04 10 21:42:48 - Anonymous image hosting
<Seniorita> »A free and anonymous image hosting site«
<yang> tale terrence parker mix me je cist dekoncentriral :)
<yang> anny_:
<yang> dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/DpHweFFR
<Seniorita> root@workstation:/home# dpkg -l |grep linux-image rc linux-image-3.13.0-24-gen - Pastebin.com
<yang> ja ok
<yang> varna si pred rebootom, kolko placa ti je sprostilo ?
<anny_> na /boot je 165 Mb placa
<yang> aha
<yang> prej pa ga je bilo
<yang> 45MB
<anny_> v popravku so fajli veliki 75MB
<yang> po namizni sliki je tisto kar ima za bit v /boot , ne brisi nicesar vec
<anny_> ne bom :)
<yang> a ti je napisalo kaj v stilu "generating initrd image..."
<CrazyLemon> no..bo mogla ker je še vedno malo placa na disku ツ
<anny_> ne spomnim se
<anny_> mislim, da ja
<yang> pomoje je varno da probas reboot, ce zelis , CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ?
<yang> mas kaksen komentar se
<CrazyLemon> veliko jih imam
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ampak dejmo začet z najbl preprostim.. zakaj reboot?
<anny_> da vidim, če deluje
<yang> no reboot t ini nujen
<yang> ni ti nujen ce ne deluje itak ne bos mogla nazaj prist
<anny_> res je :)
<yang> ceprav me cudi zakaj je toliko malo prostora samo sprostilo
<anny_> imam dva compa, tako da bom Å¡la na drugega
<yang> lahko bi dala namesto remove tudi purge prej, ampak tisto brise se fajle drugod
<anny_> dost je
<yang> pa probaj reboot no
<yang> :)
<CrazyLemon> yang zato ker si odstranil samo image pustil pa headerse.. ti sicer ne vplivajo na /boot vplivajo pa na pomankanje placa na sda
<CrazyLemon> ツ
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi purge bi pomagal ja.. zato pa ima sedaj povsod 'rc' zastavice pri dpkg
<yang> drzim pesti zate
<anny_> *palmhead*
<anny_> no pa dajmo
<CrazyLemon> TIL apt-mark ..noice
<yang> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2K3jxoKB9k#t=22m42s
<Seniorita> TERRENCE PARKER - PBX FUNICULAR VIRGIL [HQ] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »10/30/12 FULL SET. Location: The Virgil Hollywood. Telephone Man delivers an awesome set a night before Halloween. I have nothing but respect for TP! he has ...«
<yang> 30.04. v K4
<yang> eden bolj versatile Deejayev
<yang> welcome back
<anny_> Å¡e kar brcam
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> zivjo
<anny_> paket posodobitev se je nekam zgubil...ni panike
<idioterna> verjetno se je namestil
<anny_> živ...pes zadovoljen?
<idioterna> popolnoma
<idioterna> pa se kolegu sm dnar posodu k ga davkarija jebe
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Woodlands - Hold You Tonight.
<CrazyLemon> furs rox!
 * CrazyLemon likes FURS
<CrazyLemon> nay..loves!
<jabuk> when I am sure that my ninja commit will not cause regressions http://ljdchost.com/nhlWNjl.gif
<anny_> idioterna, zaslužiš si nagrado
<idioterna> za?
<anny_> za...vse skupaj
<anny_> ostali tudi
<anny_> dajte mi 5 minut!
<CrazyLemon> uu.. nude photo! nice!
<yang> http://jp.si/terrence2/CameraZOOM-20101028113938.jpg
 * CrazyLemon bi bil happy tudi z milko oreo
<idioterna> js nism za oreos
<idioterna> anny_: all in a day's work for bicycle repairmen
<idioterna> nc, grem brate streljat
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> kaj so ti pa bratje naredili :/
 * yang accepts Bitcoins :
<CrazyLemon> yang bitcoine dobiš samo če opraviš delo tko kot se spodobi.. in ne tko :p
<anny_> http://www.docdroid.net/x1y1/eseji-programiranje.pdf.html
<Seniorita> Eseji - programiranje.pdf - DocDroid
<Seniorita> »Document Eseji - programiranje.pdf on DocDroid«
<yang> sej je prisla nazaj torej delo opravljeno kot se spodobi :)
<anny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> meh..to pa ni milka oreo :(
<anny_> idioterna
<anny_> Å¡el spat?
<CrazyLemon> naah.. strelat se je Å¡el
<anny_> ne, to je solata z malo soli, čez katero sem se prebijala kakšen mesec :)
<CrazyLemon> amm.. zakaj je naslov v slovenščini?
<jabuk> WYSIWYG http://tclhost.com/BSoEHOJ.gif
<anny_> skrajšana oblika....dejansko je imel vsak esej vsaj ene 10 podvprašanj
<CrazyLemon> iPad*
<anny_> dober servis ta docdroid
<anny_> boljši kot oni joški
<CrazyLemon> "I work at Google"
<CrazyLemon> delaš pri guglu? ツ
<anny_> to so eseji, ki so jih napisali sotrpini
<anny_> mojih ni zraven
<CrazyLemon> aja.. no kul ker je ogromno napak :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tale pri guglu ki je.. kaj pa ta počne? :D
<anny_> mislim, da je
<anny_> ženska
<yang> CrazyLemon: terrence mix ti ni vsec ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ne
<anny_> google nima zaposlenih samo programerjev
<CrazyLemon> nisem niti kliknu sam meh.. ツ
<anny_> Krejzi, ne bit fouš! ;)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ seveda sm fouš! še angleščina ji ne gre najboljše pa dela pri guglu!
<CrazyLemon> why not me?! why google why?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> ej mucki
<anny_> že pred mesecem sem rekla, da imajo (bodoči) programerji domišljijo kot zamašek
<anny_> angleščina je pa amo tamo
<anny_> čeprav...tale prvi spis pri sinugarnosti pa izstopa po eleganci
<yang> http://www.immortal-models.com/public/models/85/.2225_700_450_0.jpg Claudia Schiffer look-a-like
<anny_> omg...ne straši nas!
<yang> sej je pozna ura,
<anny_> srce mi bo ušlo
<anny_> danes sem Å¡la po knjigo Seks ob zori
<anny_> priporočam v branje
<yang> aja sem mislu da priporocam seks ob zori
<yang> priporocas even
<anny_> oboje priporočam
<yang> Schiffer sometimes appeared on stage with Copperfield to act as his special guest assistant in a number of illusions including being levitated, guillotined and sawn in half.[23]
<yang> prjazna zenska
<anny_> saj je samo iluzija
<yang> hecam se
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70U2yybKhKg
<Seniorita> The Greatest Illusion Of All Time - David Copperfield Flying - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Live The Dream magic from David. Best magic trick ever! MUSIC - EAST OF EDEN - LEE HOLDRIDGE Twitter TOP 10 DISNEY SONGS EVER: https://www.youtube.com/watch?...«
<yang> ja to sem gledal kako je letel cez grand canyon se kot mulc po TVju
<yang> kr dobr je zgledal
<anny_> he's damn good
<yang> good looking fellow
<anny_> ne, dober iluzionist
<yang> ja
<yang> enkratje bil na ljubljanskem gradu tudi
<anny_> superman ma konkurenco!
<yang> sicer so bile ful drage karte
<anny_> nič ne vem o tem
<yang> ja
<yang> https://www.dnevnik.si/144983
<yang> treba ogromno vaditi in imeti odlično tehnično usposobljeno ekipo. Njegova je med nastopom v Ljubljani štela sto asistentov. In kaj bi bil David, če ne bi bil čarovnik?
<anny_> imeti  100 asistentov je tudi čarovnija
<yang> ce bi sel kdaj v vegas
<yang> bi si ogledal njegov sov
<yang> v ljubljani ga zal nisem videl
<yang> samo v vegasu nastopa
<anny_> v vegasu bi bil DC zadnji, ki bi te zanimal :)
<yang> ah ne, kaj pa mislis, da bi sel gamblati ?
<anny_> o ja
<yang> ni sans
<anny_> ne bi se izognil
<yang> sel bi si ogledati igralnico
<yang> baje so prenocisca zelo poceni tam, ker toliko vec zapravis spodaj v igralnicah
<anny_> na nek način ti morajo izpuliti denar iz žepa
<yang> mas kar kaj za videt v vegasu, tom Jones, coperfield, vcasih sta bla se siegfried & roy, predno je enga od njiju zagrabil
<anny_> celine dion
<yang> pa porocis se lahko 24ur na dan
<yang> elvis te poroci
<yang> en kolega je bil pred leti
<yang> je kazal malo slike
<anny_> papirje moraš vse3no imeti?
<yang> kle ko pise david copperfield tickets, a ves da ima cisto vsak dan show
<anny_> dober je, da se ne naveliča
<yang> po veckrat dnevno, mislim saj ni prakticno nic fraj
<anny_> uf
<anny_> https://www.mimovrste.com/gsm-telefoni/prestigio-gsm-telefon-multiphone-5504-duo-crn?v=692735
<Seniorita> Prestigio GSM telefon MultiPhone 5504 DUO, črn | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Pametni telefon Prestigio MultiPhone 5504 DUO vam ponuja dolgo življenjsko dobo baterije, katere kapaciteta je kar 1950 mAh. Telefon uporablja štirijedrni procesor s taktom 1,3 GHz, 1 GB vgrajenega delavnega pomnilnika.«
<anny_> ta fon bom kupila
<yang> je kaj posebnega na njemu ?
<anny_> dul sim
<yang> to imam tudi jaz na fairphone
<yang> pa ne koristim
<yang> nisem niti sporbal se
<anny_> rabim enega službenega
<yang> ja
<yang> potem je prakticno
<anny_> ja
<anny_> in ni preveč zmogljiv, zato ne bom visela cel dan gor :I
<yang> mislim na fairphone je dual sim za standardno velikost sim kartic, jaz pa imam eno standardno eno pa nano al mikro
<yang> pa tudi drag nikar je najpomembneje !
<yang> vecina novih telefonov je okoli 600 eur
<anny_> fairphone je zanimiva Å¡torija
<yang> teh samsung pa iphone
<yang> ja fairphoneje ok, jaz imam prvega, zdaj so naredili ze drugega
<yang> s tretjo verzijo pa upam da se bodo nagibali tudi k FSF
<yang> to bi bil njihov cilj, ce se ze imajo za eticni telefon
<anny_> trgovina jim ne dela
<yang> mislim da so vsi posli...
<yang> ker so samo v prednarocilu
<anny_> dobra fora
<yang> prva serija jih je bilo 25000 samo izdelanih
<yang> neke vrste kickstarter campaign so
<yang> jaz sem svojega vplacal se predno so jih naredili sem moral kake pol leta se cakat zatem
<yang> sem vmes ze drugega kupil
<anny_> res je kul
<yang> saj ni bogve kaj mislim tko po specifikacijah
<anny_> kdaj bo naslednji, če mi ta crkne?
<yang> amapk fora je ta, da so pac vsi vkljuceni v projekt dobili posteno placilo
<yang> vem toliko kot ti, ker ne spremljam njihovega projekta vec
<yang> kot pise v njihovem blogu
<anny_> ja, to je napredek
<yang> sicer pa lahko narocis kakega iz ebaya
<anny_> raje ne
<anny_> nikoli ne veš, kaj dobiš
<yang> no jaz imam z nemskim ebayom same v redu izkusnje
<anny_> mimovrste lahko vsaj zgrabim za kravato
<yang> ja to drzi
<anny_> amazon tudi v redu firma
<yang> aha
<yang> vpisi se noter
<yang> Next Fairphone now in development
<yang> Join the 29,973 subscribers on our interest list!
<anny_> haha
<yang> hha
<yang> a ves kaj sem jaz naredu
<yang> pisal sem v tri muhe
<anny_> ojej
<yang> in jim ga zelel prodati
<yang> po nabavni ceni
<yang> pa so rekli da jih ne zanima
<anny_> prodajajo druge stvari
<yang> ja
<yang> bolj umetniske izdelke in hrano
<yang> nic visje vrednosti
<yang> sej je fletna trgovinca
<yang> anny_:
<yang> se en projekt je zanimiv
<yang> http://puri.sm
<Seniorita> Purism | Beautiful Freedom
<yang> tudi kickstarter
<anny_> dobri so
<yang> kInterest list for the next Fairphone
<yang> Are you interested in learning more about our next Fairphone coming later this year?
<yang> tam lahko izpolnis saj je neobvezujoce
<anny_> čeprav so specifikacije že malo zadaj
<anny_> ampak verjetno to ni v prvem planu
<yang> tam ko kliknes na shop
<yang> ko je slika telefona SOLD OUT
<yang> kliknes in izpolnis polja
<yang> a specifikacije za purism al za fairphone ?
<anny_> oboje
<yang> mislim da je pri fairphone bolj v vidiku eticni vidik kot pa novodobna tehnologija
<yang> pri purism pa enako
<yang> ce te kaj zanima lahko vprasas tudi na #purism
<yang> malo je draga naprava edino
<yang> ampak ker so kolicine majhne je temu drazja cena
<anny_> saj pravim, da tehnologija ni v prvem planu
<yang> ja
<yang> v planu je to da blokirajo tisto kar je backdoorano
<yang> oz zaobidejo resitev hardwersko
<yang> v drugem planu pa so pisci softwera za tak hardware
<yang> itak ni misljeno da jih bodo 100.000 naredili
<yang> no skoda da fairphone gen 1 platforma ni primerna za razvoj replicanta na njemu
<yang> replicant je prosta kopija android sistema
<yang> lepo spletno stran imajo
<anny_> vidim, da se jim kar dogaja
<yang> te kickstarter platforme so super
<yang> dejansko ce imas neko inovativno idejo lahko prides do zagonskih sredstev
<anny_> vem
<anny_> kolegica s faksa dela na tem
<anny_> ni za tiste, ki ne verjamo 100 procentno in ki hočejo imeti še kaj od lajfa poleg svojega projekta
<yang> ja, je le inovacija in zahteva predanost projektu
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG3sp6rDgn0
<Seniorita> Masked Magician REVEALED - Compared to Copperfield Criss Angel, Dynamo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video shows how natural tools can't reproduce demon magic. Watch this if you still don't believe demon magic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI7uHI1x09...«
<yang> tole je tudi dobro
<anny_> tole je tudi dobro :)
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjQbSvBC1RU
<Seniorita> How to put a baby to sleep in 40 seconds flat - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Wonderful - how peaceful it must be to fall asleep this way!«
<yang> žhehe
<yang> v starih casih so dal pa dudo v snopc pa je blo !
<anny_> ja, Å¡e danes je videti posledice
<anny_> 15 odstotkov ljudi pijancev
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> aha vidm da sm za citat dobil
<idioterna> o kr dolg spis
<yang> no lepo se mejte, grem jst mal zalegnt
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> anny_: joj tega je ful
<idioterna> zdej sm tri prebral pa vidm da se nism na tretjini
<anny_> tolk maš za prebrat kot jaz :)
<anny_> ln
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-11
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVXdZVcYVl4
<Seniorita> Mark de Clive-Lowe • Live Set • LeMellotron.com - YouTube
<Seniorita> »De passage à Paris, Mark de Clive-Lowe est passé nous délivrer un live set dont lui seul à le secret dans le nouveau studio du Mellotron, au cœur de Paris. D...«
<sasa84> ola čikaz! :D
<sasa84> http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Languages
<yang> evo Francoski hipsterji https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9ksTvWXrzU
<Seniorita> Tajima Hal • SP404 Live set • LeMellotron.com - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Invité par le collectif Menace, le jeune beatmaker japonais résident à Berlin, Tajima Hal est venu poser les beats de sa SP404. La relève est assurée. MENACE...«
<sasa84_> lol yang
<zdobbie> well actually je model Japonc
<sasa84_> ooooooo zdobbie <3
<sasa84_>  /o i salute you!
<yang> Gledam lesena ocala
<yang> kr dobra inovacija
<yang> dobro, saj niso od vceraj...
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne.. če bi bila od včeraj bi bila vsa sticky
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km  Z od TOLMINA @11/04/2015 14:32:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.18+N,+13.67+E
<sasa84_> lol CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> sasa84_: !!
<zdobbie> .yt dance dance dance mtv unplugged
<jabuk> Lykke Li - Dance Dance Dance (MTV Unplugged) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBSoWzb2ds ♥993 ▶129,043
<zdobbie> sasa84_: ^ !!
<sasa84_> oooo veri najs zdobbie
<zdobbie> sasa84_: coffee on me
<idioterna> https://app.strava.com/activities/283191023
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Popoldanski krog z Živo near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/zivino-novo-kolo.jpg
<idioterna> ftw
<sasa84_> jeeeeej zdobbie
<sasa84_> idioterna: lep bicikel
<sasa84_> zdej pa moji miški... šibam mal delat in se vrem mal kasnej :D
<sasa84_> adieu
<zdobbie> idioterna: vabljena na Franjo
<anny_> hipsterji smo mi :)
<idioterna> zdobbie: mhm
<idioterna> sva srecala enga
<idioterna> pa sva rekla da za franjo trenirava
<idioterna> no, srecala zdej
<idioterna> k pac
<idioterna> https://app.strava.com/activities/283235105
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Pejva Å¡e! near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: elementary OS Freya Available For Download, See What`s New [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/84C9skOHKTE/elementary-os-freya-available-for.html
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ls6X32Ohv0
<Seniorita> As ti tud not padu?! - Večernik - YouTube
<yang> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bolt-the-world-s-most-portable-electric-vehicle
<Seniorita> Bolt - The Worlds Most Portable Electric Vehicle | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »The smallest and lightest electric skateboard in the world! Extremely portable for everyday commute!«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADvLrTn79CQ
<Seniorita> Getting To Know Your Orp (even better) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Complete usage model of how to operate and use your Orp Smart Horn.«
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 65 USD EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: Napaka
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 65 hrk eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: Napaka
<CrazyLemon> hmm
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-12
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zdobbie zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> kdaj začne prenos na eurosportu?
<zdobbie> r11:45
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 11:45
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ... GMT
<zdobbie> 12:45 za nas
<idioterna> smo napredval eno uro prot zahodu
<idioterna> jesen se bomo pa spet prot sovjetski zvezi obrnl
<zdobbie> taki smo
<CrazyLemon> ste!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2015/04/presaditev_glave.aspx
<Seniorita> Javil se je prostovoljec za prvo presaditev človeške glave | Znanost in okolje - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Rus Valerij Spidonov bo postal prvi človek, ki mu bodo odstranili glavo in jo presadili na drugo telo. Kirurgi opozarjajo, da lahko v primeru ponesrečene operacije doživi usodo, hujšo od smrti.«
<jabuk> when I see that I’ve left a debug line in production http://i.imgur.com/cbQQwTb.gif
<jabuk> when I am going to home on friday night http://i.imgur.com/K8XI4hG.gif
<zdobbie> da vidim to usodo ...
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-32274107
<Seniorita> Australia to stop welfare cash of anti-vaccine parents - BBC News
<Seniorita> »The Australian government announces its intention to stop welfare payments to parents who refuse to vaccinate their children.«
<CrazyLemon> http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2015/04/youtube-tests-new-video-player-for.html
<Seniorita> YouTube Tests New Video Player for Desktop
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: jih ze mece
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sm vidu ja
<dz0ny> http://sceper.ws/2015/04/game-of-thrones-s05e04-hdtv-x264-xclusive.html
<Seniorita> Game of Thrones S05E04 HDTV x264-Xclusive | Sceper
<Seniorita> »Your source for all Scene and P2P Movies, TV Shows, Games, Magazines, Music and more!«
<dz0ny> :)
<anny_> CrazyLemon: nas že meče :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a si bila na istrskem maratonu? ツ
<anny_> ne
<anny_> grem pa v radence :)
<CrazyLemon> but why.. lepo vreme, lepe temperature, lepa proga!
<CrazyLemon> meh..radenci nimajo morja ツ
<anny_> jeba....delam naloge za programiranje :)
<CrazyLemon> excuses excuses :D
<anny_> zaključujem 4 online course naenkrat
<anny_> aha...da ne omenjam, da se učim programski jezik v tujem jeziku, razmišljam v slovenščini, hkrati pa skušam dekodirati še vaš žargon :) to je preklapljanje med 4! jeziki
<jabuk> When a coworker asks me to explain my code after my two weeks holidays http://tclhost.com/QET1yOu.gif
<anny_> simultani prevajalci iz enega v drugega so cunja po 10. 15 minutah
<CrazyLemon> vsi smo se učili programirat v tujem jeziku
<anny_> ne vsi
<anny_> tisti s faksa že ne
 * CrazyLemon se učil na faksu programirat
<anny_> no, ne napihuj se
<CrazyLemon> in razn tega da je na faksu string = niz pa tabela = array ni drugih razlik ツ
<CrazyLemon> ne napihujem se.. no mogoče po teh čokoladnih jajčkih se bom
<CrazyLemon> ne vem Å¡e!
<anny_> aint worth
<anny_> zdaj pa grem ven teč s kolegico
<CrazyLemon> pejt
<anny_> <3
 * CrazyLemon gre na kavč uživat v zadnjih 100km paris-roubaix
<anny_> tudi jaz te ljubim
<anny_> lp
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: attention!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Troue d'Arenberg!
<zdobbie> Trouee
<zdobbie> but whatevz
<idioterna> il ya un trou dans arenberg
<zdobbie> nog 10km
<zdobbie> evo ga
<zdobbie> dobr so skoz prsl
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie they are fckin nuts
<CrazyLemon> a mislijo da se bo TGV ustavu ko jih vidi na progi?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: qui se passe?
<zdobbie> quoi
<zdobbie> but whatevz
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a nisi gledal?
<zdobbie> kafe sem kuhu
<zdobbie> Bozo je aktiven
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Sagan je su kakat https://twitter.com/TheRaceRadio/status/587244037964492800
<Seniorita> Race Radio auf Twitter: "Sagan appears to be feeling better after his visit to the bushes http://t.co/jDyuQu2DdT"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol
<mkode> koliko vas uporablja nodejs v sluzbi?
<idioterna> mkode: ne vem, ampak jaz ga
<mkode> men je kul, ker je isti jezik na klientu in serverju
<idioterna> men je vseen, k clientov nikol ne vidm :)
<idioterna> pa ce bi python delu na clientu bi blo cist nice
<mkode> se pa recimo na slotechu med zaposlitvami zelo redko pojavi
<idioterna> kaj, node?
<mkode> ja
<idioterna> to se itak v 10 minutah naucis, ce rabis znat
<mkode> idioterna: Si se kdaj ubadal z heavy cpu - blocking kodo v nodeu? A si to resil z klicanjem lastnih JSON servisov v drugem jeziku?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA-84SIFnSo
<Seniorita> Train interfeers with Paris - Roubaix 2015 HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Site: http://www.CyclingHub.tv Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Cyclinghub1 Twitter: http://twitter.com/lecyclinghub Watch more Cycling here: http://cycling...«
<zdobbie> lol
<sasa84_> ooo zdobbie
<zdobbie> hyya sasa84_
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://inrng.tumblr.com/post/116210141618
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ni mu kaj preveč pomagalo
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 5km to cilja je mel defekt
<zdobbie> pol je tko potratu prevec moci, da je prsu nazaj do grupe
<CrazyLemon> božič je bil kr dober
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> aktiven zlo
<zdobbie> sam Boom ni mogu okol prpelat
<zdobbie> ma dobr, 4. je bil
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<sasa84_> juhuuuuu zdobbie
<sasa84_> .imdb emperor
<jabuk> Emperor (2012) 105 min Drama History
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.5/10 (8,934 glasov) MT: 48/100
<jabuk> As the Japanese surrender at the end of WWII, Gen. Fellers is tasked with deciding if Emperor Hirohito will be hanged as a war criminal. Influencing his ruling is his quest to find Aya, an exchange student he met years earlier in the U.S.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi790800153/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2103264/
<zdobbie> blewdy HBO
<zdobbie> vse dajo danes ven
<idioterna> mkode: ne v node pa ne
<idioterna> mkode: ampak node je glede tega precej storast
<idioterna> ce hoces cpu bound taske laufat vzporedno potem hoces javo, scalo, go, c#, erlang, c++
<dz0ny> sasa84_: a se kaj kadi :D?
<zdobbie> a kaj kurite?
<idioterna> php programerje.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> voljno.
<idioterna> a to je po slovensk "as you were" al pa "carry on"
<jabuk> "OK, let’s continue this meeting after lunch" http://tclhost.com/IjxJsAg.gif
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a nisi bil v vojski?
<idioterna> ne, seveda ne
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://bou.si/rest/achievments.jpg
<CrazyLemon> aja točno
<idioterna> nespo!
<idioterna> for life!
<idioterna> nism se pritozil
<idioterna> ceprav sem mel moznost.
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: torej sem jst bil?
<zdobbie> wat en de-patriot
<anny_> GoT ušel ali "ušel" na torrente?
<CrazyLemon> "ušel"
<anny_> aha, se mi je zdelo
<anny_> pametna marketinška poteza
<CrazyLemon> aja..ne vem če je tko :D
<idioterna> anny_: naporni spisi so
<idioterna> anny_: ampak mi je vsec da vsi skupi bolj ali manj vse zajamejo
<idioterna> kar je te filozofije
<sasa84_> dz0ny: kadi? :D
<dz0ny> sasa84_: neki so zakurl pr vas
<dz0ny> cigaretni ogorek
<dz0ny> travnik
<sasa84_> a to je blo dans? sm slišala 1x zvečer gasilce
<sasa84_> vajo so mel pa včeri se i zdi
<sasa84_> dz0ny: jp, v bližini delskega mosta
<sasa84_> fb stran pgd rakek :D
<sasa84_> dz0ny: pa pišuka...kok to, da ti prej zveč k jst? :D
<CrazyLemon> ker on ima pager!
<sasa84_> am CrazyLemon ... če se ne motm, pager obvešča sam tiste, k se jih to zadeva :P
<dz0ny> sms :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ker on ima sms!
<sasa84_> ja, zdej mate Å¡e smse...pa pager v skrajni sili :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: dz0ny je pgd bp, naši so pgd rakek
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ so?!?
<sasa84_> ne dobiva on smsov za rakek :P
<sasa84_> .gif sillylemon
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<sasa84_> LOL
<sasa84_> v glavnem dragi moj CrazyLemon ... gledam film john wick :D
<sasa84_> dobr je!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zakaj ne bi bil dober?
<zdobbie> .imdb john wick
<jabuk> John Wick (2014) 101 min Action Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.2/10 (143,376 glasov) MT: 68/100
<jabuk> An ex-hitman comes out of retirement to track down the gangsters that took everything from him.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2273816345/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2911666/
<zdobbie> < 7.5
<zdobbie> zato
<dz0ny> daredevil je kul
<dz0ny> pa se jessica igra
<dz0ny> pol pa Å¡e got
<dz0ny> konc me bo
<sasa84_> .imdb daredevil
<jabuk> Daredevil (TV Series 2015– ) 60 min Action Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 9.4/10 (14,286 glasov) MT: 60 user
<jabuk> A blind lawyer with his other senses superhumanly enhanced fights crime as a costumed superhero.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1377743129/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3322312/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you just zip it! we know you're a rotten tomatoes whore!
<sasa84_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD20Yg8XqNs&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> LG F1222TD Direct Drive Washing Machine : cotton 95 medic rinse + intensive - YouTube
<Seniorita> »washing a full load of whites with tea towels and 2 hankies on Cotton 95 with Medic Rinse and Intensive options selected menu: load: 0:30 start and sensed: 3...«
<sasa84_> am...
<sasa84_> wtf je tole :D
<CrazyLemon> a ni očitno?
<CrazyLemon> umazane gate je dal not.. nato je počakal uro pa pol
<CrazyLemon> in je čiste gate dal vn
<anny_> irc je lopou!
<CrazyLemon> preklet naj bo!
<anny_> tako je! (ukradeno od skupine pred Ustavnim sodiščem)
<anny_> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/04/hillary_clinton_predsedniske_volitve_zda.aspx
<Seniorita> Hillary Clinton si želi postati prva predsednica ZDA (video) | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Nekdanja senatorka in državna sekretarka Hillary Clinton se je odločila, da vstopi v predsedniško dirko za volitve leta 2016, je sporočila v spletnem videu.«
<anny_> me zanima, kako se bosta gledali z Angelco
<dz0ny> who?
<zdobbie> OH HILLARY
<anny_> damn....clinton bo prva dama
<anny_> hillybilly
<sasa84_> dejmo hilči :P
<sasa84_> a bo bla z billom al s svojo bejbo?
<anny_> girl power
<sasa84_> *samvprašam*
<anny_> navijamo za bejbo
<sasa84_> jaz tud
<anny_> bill je bil v hiši samo zaradi nje
<sasa84_> in god we trust!
<anny_> amen
<anny_> sasa84_ kako kaj doktorat?
<sasa84_> in god we trust!
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> gre... v svojem ritmu :)
<anny_> emmm...poznamo :)
<sasa84_> svari rabjo cajt, da dozorijo :D
<sasa84_> krajnca težko prepričujem v to :P
<anny_> on ima svoj ritem
<anny_> dve prestavi
<sasa84_> on bi rad 12valjnika... mi pa furamo fičkota :P
<anny_> saj se ga da malo sfrizirati
<sasa84_> ampak ne smeš prevet navit mašine, ker lohk crkne :\
<anny_> res
<anny_> glede na zadnje Å¡kandale bi ti ga lahko tudi kdo napisal :)
<anny_> za okroglo cifroi
<sasa84_> ooo, dobra ideja!
<sasa84_> sam kaj, ko kar uživam v tem... svoj tempo in tko ;)
<anny_> pridna punca
<anny_> sporoči, ko bo, da pridemo na zakusko :)
<sasa84_> anny_: sej ne vem, če se še to dela :D
<anny_> ne več
<sasa84_> po diplomi se samo mentorja+somentorja povabla na kosilo
<anny_> uradno
<anny_> zdaj se tudi na kosilo ne povabi več
<anny_> vsakemu liter vina, da se zapije od žalosti, ker te ne bo več naokoli
<sasa84_> kolega, ko je imel zagovor dr na ff, je povabil vse na pijačo
<sasa84_> lol... krajncu požrla par let in skliznla pol :P
<Sky[x]> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-11
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> zdravo
<zdobbie> hoi
<zdobbie> ceb kdo vedu, kaj sem pocel prejsnji teden, bi blo appreciated
<napsy> pil si ga
<zdobbie> ne, to ne!
<zdobbie> ok, se vraca
<zdobbie> aaaaahh
<idioterna> ja razloz kaj si pocel ane
<zdobbie> ja sej bom
<zdobbie> sam moram skup sestavit
<zdobbie> k sprot ne pisem
<idioterna> ok
<slax0r> jutro
 * slax0r se pripravi na zdobbiev roman
<zdobbie> kle nam nc pisu!
<slax0r> noooooo :(
<yang> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/bosch-mahle-na-avstrijskem-koroskem-isce-200-tehnikov-zazeleni-tudi-slovenci-150183
<Seniorita> Bosch Mahle na avstrijskem Koroškem išče 200 tehnikov, zaželeni tudi Slovenci - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Družba Bosch Mahle v eni izmed svojih tovarn v Šmihelu na avstrijskem Koroškem gradi novo proizvodno halo turbinskih polnilnikov in išče do 250 novih zaposlenih.«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @11.04.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% jugozahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:23:27, Kulminacija: 11:03:51, Sončni zahod: 17:44:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 20min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> pismo pitastrudl nemorm si dat bouncerja na msev-
<msev-> zarad -
<msev-> Error: The username msev- contains special characters. Please remove the special characters or choose another username.
<msev-> tko da shizzle dizzle
<pitastrudl> msev- lahk ti dam jaz račun pa še tam probaš
<pitastrudl> oz uporabnika
<pitastrudl> na znc
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj za vraga moraš imet '-' ?
<CrazyLemon> sej username je čist vseeno kak je..nick si pol daš z '-' pa je
<msev-> zato ker mi je en troll registriral msev
<msev-> zato da me je pol dol metal
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> [09:46:57] <CrazyLemon>: sej username je čist vseeno kak je..nick si pol daš z '-' pa je
<msev-> aja username je vseen
<msev-> ok prov
<CrazyLemon> ja..vidim vzorec pri tebi.. dvakrat moram napisat da prebereš 1x :D
<msev-> evo delam :D
<msev-> ja sam zakaj pa pol piše  msev Request Status: Pending
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je status pending?
<msev-> sam piše msev
<msev-> ne msev-
<msev-> a si zihr da bo veljal za msev-
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntuparty.si
<msev-> ne dela ta stran
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> lynx majo tudi facebook stran..wanna guess their name?
<zdobersek> a nas kdo oponasa?
<zdobersek> "nas"
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tebe ne oponaša nobeden..you are one of a kind
<zdobersek> who this zdobbie guy then
<zdobersek> LOL, ti so resni
<zdobersek> Nihče ni bolj brezupno zasužnjen kot tisti, ki zmontno misli, da je svoboden.
<zdobersek> "zmontno"
<CrazyLemon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stravistix-for-strava/dhiaggccakkgdfcadnklkbljcgicpckn
<Seniorita> StravistiX for Strava - Chrome Web Store
<Seniorita> »Strava Enhanced ! StravistiX adds the missing features of Strava website with new performances data and improved ergonomics«
<zdobersek> ne.
<CrazyLemon> ti itak ne kolesaris vec..tko da ni to zate
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://i.imgur.com/kMLKEk4.gifv
<Seniorita> Imgur
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i wouldnt expect anything else from you zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Unity Tweak Tool Update Lets You Move Unity Launcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rrRxiqMAorA/unity-tweak-tool-0-7-move-unity-launcher
<yang> A se kdo spozna kej na edid output (LCD) ?
<napsy> ah ja
<msev-> kdaj mo surgal
<msev-> :D
<msev-> čeprov dons zvečer mam nemščino :/
<CrazyLemon> msev- zdaj takoj..zalufaj insurgency
<msev-> ares
<CrazyLemon> sure
<msev-> noice
<msev-> kam nj pridem na mumbleu
<msev-> shizzle neki mi inštalira steam neki se updatea
<CrazyLemon> oh no
<CrazyLemon> pol pa nič
<msev-> ne sj bo sj je step 5 of 5
<msev-> kam nj pridem :D
<CrazyLemon> the moment has passed
<CrazyLemon> you had your chance and you blew it :/
<msev-> me je že not vrgl
<msev-> sm že v surgeu :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, lets surge
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- prepozen si
<msev-> :(
<msev-> pol me pa saj dodaj kot frenda :D
<msev-> or whatever
<speed-> v minuti te je odjebal
<speed-> to ni kul! :p
<msev-> grem trenirat
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- pojdi ja..sj maš solo missions
<dz0ny> ahh sm mislu da gre msev tect v naravo
<CrazyLemon> sej bo tekal okrog..samo da bo virtualna narava :D
<dz0ny> bo sam dlan Å¡vicala
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<speed-> vsaj nekaj :)
<speed-> spila keri od vas hearthstone?
<speed-> ali samo ta insurgency drkate :D
<dz0ny> neither
<msev-> nezastopm kaj morš pr tej granati nardit
<msev-> sj smo jo vrgu not v to kočo
<speed-> pa ti jo nazaj ven mecejo? :p
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kdo remote za projektor za posodit? Torej ne daljinc od samega projektorja, ampak emulator (tipkovnice) za predavatelja?
<CrazyLemon> msev- middle button
<msev-> ok naredu recruitment
<msev-> :D
<msev-> povejte k vas dodam :D
<msev-> da*
<msev-> al pa vi mene :D
<msev-> nooba v ekipo da vam pokvarm statistiko
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> a naj te na slepo iščemo al kako?
<msev-> zj sm dol Å¡u
<msev-> a se dobimo gor
<CrazyLemon> V zvezi z navedenim prijavitelju pojasnjujemo, da pošiljanje elektronske pošte z namenom
<CrazyLemon> neposrednega trženja med poslovnimi subjekti (t.i. »B2B« - business to business) ali
<CrazyLemon> prejemniku na elektronski naslov, ki ne pripada fizični osebi, pač pa gre za službeni naslov
<CrazyLemon> (samo)zaposlenega, člana društva ipd., zaradi določbe v četrtem odstavku 158. člena ZEKom-1 po tem zakonu ni prepovedano, zato nimamo pravne podlage za ukrepanje ter na podlagi
<CrazyLemon> Vaše prijave proti pošiljatelju ne bomo ukrepali.
<CrazyLemon> :(
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> next step is simple..kaj je že tist page kjer vpišeš email in nato dobiš shitload spama? :)
<speed-> pa blokiraj pac celi njihov server s kerega posiljajo
<speed-> ali pa to
<speed-> se boljse
<speed-> pa pogooglaj samo neka vigra pills subscribe
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa jih prijavi na ves mozen crap :)
<CrazyLemon> je en page za to..sam sm pozabu kateri :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mailbait.info/
<Seniorita> MailBait - Fill Your INBOX
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<speed-> :)
<speed-> evo stvar resena
<CrazyLemon> hm ne vem če
<slax0r> kak v PHP dobit zadnjo vrstico iz fajla: http://sprunge.us/jgFG?php
<speed-> slax0r kaj to je vprasanje ali kaj? :D
<slax0r> ne, to je primer z kako kodo se trenutno ubadam
<slax0r> na zacetku je blo smesno
<slax0r> zaj se ze jocem
<speed-> pa dela ti to?
<speed-> nebi mogel explodad rowse
<speed-> pa pac zadnjo vzemes
<slax0r> file vrne array ze
<speed-> no te pa foreacha ne nucas :)
<slax0r> samo $temp = count($rows) - 1;
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> saj vem ka ne nucan :D
<speed-> ka te probleme zganjas! :D
<slax0r> ce ves kake snippete najden v toj kodi
<slax0r> slabo ti grata
<speed-> vceraj san se hodo nekaj menit ka bi delal za ene
<speed-> pa ce to ide skos de luxuz :D
<slax0r> kama?
<speed-> pa v ms
<slax0r> aja
<speed-> eniva ta firmo startala
<speed-> pravita ka mata kesa vsaj za 1 leto
<speed-> tak ka mo vidli :)
<speed-> pa kelko jiva poznan od prle, de to tak bole lagano vse skup, ce de mi sploh trbelo kaj ta iti :D
<slax0r> glej to, class 1800 vrstic, na konci pa to: http://sprunge.us/VEIi?php
<slax0r> hehe :)
<speed-> mo vidli to ka smo si zgucali se meni zdi kul
<speed-> zdaj pa prvo cakan pogodbo :D
<speed-> pisarne kompjuter
<speed-> pa te se dale menimo :)
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/jXBY?php
<slax0r> dobro ka iden od tu...
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> ge si se ti to
<speed-> tan kak si gucal ka sef zmejsani?
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> openDBConnection -> ce je ze povezano, return false, ce je error, return false
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> ne ne, na enoj drugoj
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tist ni blo vredu
<msev-> zj sm bouncerja registriral na msev
<msev-> k ga ma un troll
<msev-> je kao na ta nickname
<speed-> kaj ti bo bnc
<speed-> nismo ze 15 let mimo tega?
<speed-> :D
<msev-> ja ka pa nj nardim
<msev-> kdo mi je že ponujal od zncja da mi zrihta
<msev-> pitastrudl, dj mi zrihtej pliz ta znc for your own sake
<msev-> :D
<speed-> hja nevem pusti client gor
<speed-> pa je to to :D
<msev-> aja čak mal
<msev-> drgač sm ugotovu da mi je miš zbujala windoze
<speed-> ce pa nujno nucas
<msev-> tko da mogoče zj nebom tokrat spal pa se zbujal
<speed-> ti pa lahko jaz dam en acc pa si zrihtaj
<msev-> tko da nebo the reconnectov vrjetn
<speed-> 'nujno'0
<speed-> :)
<msev-> pitastrudl mi skoz teži
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da mam slab net
<speed-> meni tudi vcasih prekine samo mislim da je wifi kriv
<speed-> ze to me nervira ko pade konekcija
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ker sem zajebal na pune
<speed-> bi si mogel en kabel v gornji stuk potegnit
<speed-> pa mi je kapnilo komaj ko sem ze pode pa vse zrihtal :)
<speed-> no v glavnem, ce nucas pa nebos dobil ti lahko kasneje dam dostop pa si zrihtaj
<speed-> zdaj pa morem it do frizerke ker ce danes ne pridem me obsedi :p
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda je v redu..samo ti ne razumeš kako deluje irc :)
<msev-> speed-, sam js mam ethernet
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nerazumem
<msev-> res je
<CrazyLemon> msev- napiši
<msev-> kaj
<CrazyLemon> /nick CrazyLemonIsSoNice
<CrazyLemon> in opazuj to neverjetno zmožnost ...
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev->  /nick CrazyLemonIsSoNice
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..ne razumeš
<CrazyLemonIsSoNi> i'm so nice
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš presledka
<CrazyLemonIsSoNi> very crazylemon
<msev-> hello
<CrazyLemon> msev- torej.. you can change your nickname ane?
<msev-> v mseva se pa nemorm dat
<msev-> nemorm se dat ker mi ga je en troll registrirov
<msev-> en troll turdfish se kliče
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- kam dat? sej ni bnc vezan na tvoj nickname
<msev-> *confused*
<CrazyLemon> to je sam username s katerim se boš prijavil na bnc
<CrazyLemon> ki nima nobene zveze z ircom
<msev-> aja
<CrazyLemon> ker ni nujno da je povezan na irc
<msev-> kko se pa prjavm
<CrazyLemon> JA
<CrazyLemon> to boš dobu v navodilih ko ti odobrijo bnc
<idioterna> se 100 dons
<msev-> o supr sm najdu
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nism vedu tega
<msev-> en noob nc bnc4free channelu mi je tko govoru
<idioterna> podobn krog k vcerej
<msev-> sam mogu bi met faith in the mightyLemon
<msev-> :D
<msev-> emmm ok
<msev-> lets get on with it
<msev->  Looking up  peach.bnc4free.com
<msev-> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<CrazyLemon> you get on with it alone ..pervert
<CrazyLemon> 108.61.197.249
<CrazyLemon> peach.bnc4free.com has IPv6 address 2001:19f0:7400:83c3::64
<CrazyLemon> najprej zrihtaj net :D
<msev-> nene narobe sm vpisal username pa pass
<msev-> nism prebral vseh navodil
<msev-> :P moja klasična napaka
<msev-> k je treba dvakrat napisat
<CrazyLemon> to nima nič z lookupom in unknown hostom :)
<msev-> aja
<msev-> hmm
<msev-> kaj je pol narobe dang
<CrazyLemon> prašaj na tistem kanalu?
<CrazyLemon> imaš naštimano uporabniško ime?
<msev-> doing
<msev-> ja mam
<CrazyLemon> v polju username? :D
<msev-> username:password morš dat v server password kar sem dal iz emaila
<msev-> ker Login method mislš da rabm
<CrazyLemon> plain/default
<msev-> mam default
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem zakaj mene sprašuješ..kod da js vem kak sistem oni uporabljajo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> na ta njihov web panel se lahko prjavm
<msev-> ja bom tm prašov sori Lemon
<CrazyLemon> če je to znc
<CrazyLemon> dej realname da je enako usernameu
<msev-> nothin
<msev-> a se moram mogoče kle dol vržt
<msev-> pa it pol gor
<msev-> k sm tuki na freenodeu brez bouncerja
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk mi pa posreduješ navodila pa js prečekiram
<CrazyLemon> in nato zamenjaš geslo
<CrazyLemon> lahko poskusiš drug odjemalec..npr irssi
<msev-> Spletno mesto peach.bnc4free.com se ni odzvalo v ustreznem času
<msev-> če ga probam notr v chromeau
<CrazyLemon> msev-
<CrazyLemon> [17:18:18] <CrazyLemon>: najprej zrihtaj net :D
<msev-> ostalo mi dela
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- pojdi v terminal pa napiši host peach.bnc4.free.com
<msev-> vrjetn zato k je to server
<CrazyLemon> pa glej če bo timeoutealo
<msev-> nism na linuxu zj
<CrazyLemon> msev- in? zihr obstaja to na windowsih :)
<CrazyLemon> daš pač ping namest host pa je same crap
<msev-> ql
<msev-> no da vidmo
<msev-> timed out
<msev-> 100% packet loss
<CrazyLemon> msev- talk to them ane :)
<msev-> yup
<msev-> če pa google pingam je pa average 2ms
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno nisi zrihtal? :)
<msev> emm
<msev> čak
<msev> kko mi je pa zj ratal pa zakaj sm msev
<CrazyLemon> /nick msev- ffs
<CrazyLemon> pa quitaj msev-
<msev-> kko zj ugotovim če sm na temu bouncerju
<msev-> in kko zj vem da me bo zmerm loggov tuki not
<CrazyLemon> koliko bncjev pa imaš :D
<msev-> nevem enga pomoje
<CrazyLemon> no..čestitam..rešil si prvo težavo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> nerazumem
<msev-> kje vidm tega bouncerja
<matjaz> povezan si nanj
<CrazyLemon> poglej okrog sebe.. mogoče ga zagledaš :D
<msev-> ja vidm da sm
<msev-> a pol če dam v global user information nickname msev- pa dam use global user info, potem bom zmerm direkt msev-
<msev-> k nočm bit msev k ma en troll registriran ta nickname da me pol dol meče če bi bil kot msev prjavljen
<CrazyLemon> tebe je za poslat v prvi razred..tam kjer učijo branje :)
<msev-> ja če me je bouncer prjavu kot msev-a :D
<msev-> to mi je čudn
<msev-> čeprov mam nickname msev- naštiman
<CrazyLemon> kje maš nick naštiman?
<msev-> pod user information
<msev-> zj sm pa dal Å¡e pod global user information
<CrazyLemon> in kje je user information
<msev-> mogoče bo to pol bolš
<msev-> tm kjer se pol povežeš na serverje
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem kje se ti povežeš na serverje
<CrazyLemon> js se namreč na serverje povežem prek bncja
<msev-> tist global user information je pa znotrej nastavitev posamezenega serverja
<msev-> hexchat mam
<msev-> na network listu
<msev-> ja sj ta se pol poveže prek bnc-ja ja
<matjaz> msev-, najprej bnc skonfiguriraj
<matjaz> to kar daš v hexchatu nima veze
<CrazyLemon> ^
<msev-> aaaaa sm najdu
<msev-> lepo
<msev-> ratal mi je super
<msev-> nism dojel da moram it notr v ta webconfig :)
<msev-> piše da je prek zncja tale bnc
<msev-> uredu mislm da dela
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zj pa Å¡e na androircu da to probam
<CrazyLemon> /msg *status help
<matjaz> pro tip: za povezovanje na bnc uporabi za username <username>/<network>
<matjaz> na znc*
<msev-> nezastopm pro tipa
<matjaz> z razlogom se imenuje pro tip :P
<msev-> aha vidm da lahko neki delam v temu statusu
<CrazyLemon> poglej kateri moduli so naloadani
<msev-> matjaz, a tale pro tip a to je za v server naslov napisat
<msev-> a jih skopiram vse
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..lahk pa poguglaš vsakega in vidiš kaj omogoča
<CrazyLemon> ker meni ne rabijo..tebi mogoče pa :)
<msev-> https://paste.sh/ekfEIYS9#V3o1vLA3l-fY9R6PeW1NJmah
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> to je help ...
<CrazyLemon> ti res nikoli nič ne prebereš do konca :)
<msev-> dang spet sm izgublen v vesolju
<msev-> :D
<msev->  /msg *status
<CrazyLemon> to ti nič ne naredi
<msev-> jp
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> /query *status
<CrazyLemon> pa bo mogoče neki naredi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> naloudov je log od prej mogoče
<msev-> od helpa
<msev-> Loaded log from Mon Apr 11 18:15:42 2016
<matjaz> to ti je hexchat naredu ja
<msev-> <*status> | ListMods
<msev-> a moram tole dat
<CrazyLemon> sej imaš opis
<msev-> ja sj tuki mal pogledam ane
<msev-> notr če je kj zanimivga
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> .yt jackson 5 i want you back
<jabuk> I Want You Back - The Jackson 5 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Q80mk7bxE
<matjaz> \o/
<CrazyLemon> i'm back!
<CrazyLemon> aja..to je bilo namenjeno zdobbieju!
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> spet bom cel dan poslušal Guardians of the Galaxy OST
<yang> https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4ebi3a/first_known_satoshi_nakamoto_sighting/
<Seniorita> First Known Satoshi Nakamoto Sighting : Bitcoin
<Seniorita> »> This text is presented without attribution to the original author. He may come forward if he wishes so. I did my best to redact the couple of...«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz je bil kr kul OST
<matjaz> en izmed boljših ja
<idioterna> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/2016_democratic_presidential_nomination-3824.html
<Seniorita> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - 2016 Democratic Presidential Nomination
<Seniorita> »RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - 2016 Democratic Presidential Nomination«
<zdobersek> zvonc sem kupu
<zdobersek> twas a good Monday
<idioterna> a za na kolo :)
<zdobersek> ne, za na bajto
<idioterna> a zdej se z bajto ze okol vozs
<idioterna> weird
<CrazyLemon> weirdO*
<pitastrudl> dejansko si je zrihtu bnc
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> komaj
<zdobersek> good enough
<CrazyLemon> Next
<CrazyLemon>  TRANSLATORS: This is the text that will be used on the "return" key for the virtual keyboard,
<CrazyLemon> this word must be less than 5 characters
<CrazyLemon> kak slovenski predlog za next..pa da ima manj k 5 znakov :D
<CrazyLemon> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/langpacks-by-inst.html
<Seniorita> Language packs
<CrazyLemon> 7k namestitev slovenščine!
<lynxlynxlynx> nap.
<zdobbie> neki pa je
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: i.e. max 4 znake?
<zdobbie> "pejd"
<lynxlynxlynx> tja :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem a je < ali <=
<lynxlynxlynx> idi
<CrazyLemon> verjetno <=
<CrazyLemon> bejž?
<zdobbie> "pojdi
<zdobbie> "pojdi"
<zdobbie> ke mas 5
<CrazyLemon> kam?
<zdobbie> forza
<lynxlynxlynx> idi>
<CrazyLemon> Naprj
<CrazyLemon> Nprej
<zdobbie> ---->
<msev-> ker je najbl developer kle v kanalu :D
<zdobbie> Hremo
<zdobbie> pitastrudl:
<CrazyLemon> msev- yang
<CrazyLemon> on ves čas razvija teorije zarote
<CrazyLemon> .gif drop the mic
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/R3FSRO8Z9D0lO/giphy.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> onda?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: n1
<msev-> haha CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> zdobbie nemorm
<pitastrudl> ucim se
<lynxlynxlynx> na~3 ;)
<pitastrudl> končni avtomati
<zdobbie> msev-: proves my point
<pitastrudl> pa regularni izrazi
<pitastrudl> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> resno bi pa spustil besedo in šel s puščico
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx fine
<msev-> pitastrudl, dj posharej da se skp učiva
<msev-> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ---»
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/sl/536/+translate
<Seniorita> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubuntu-system-settings” : Xenial (16.04) : Translations : ubuntu-system-settings package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ^
<zdobbie> huzzah!
<pitastrudl> msev- kaj se ti tudi učiš to al kaj
<msev-> ne sam vrjetn bi mi pršlo prav
<msev-> :D
<msev-> če bi hotu kj sam spisat :D
<CrazyLemon> najprej ti pejt nekam kjer je UTF-8 podprt
<zdobbie> ---->
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> https://www.dropbox.com/s/97nvyuct83qu9uz/20160411_144324.jpg?dl=0
<Seniorita> Dropbox - 20160411_144324.jpg
<pitastrudl> evo msev- ^
<CrazyLemon> in končal!
<pitastrudl> gz
<CrazyLemon> F U UBUNTU!
<msev-> holy shizzle pitastrudl
<msev-> to pa nebom rabu
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> indeed
<msev-> sm mislu da je na bolj aplikativnem nivoju
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> hh
<pitastrudl> msev- u prolly need this http://regexr.com/
<Seniorita> RegExr: Learn, Build, & Test RegEx
<CrazyLemon> no..YOU prolly need that
<msev-> ja tut to ne zastopm :D
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/oRJ6c8f.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdaj ko si upgrejdal piwik..a se da zdaj znotraj piwika upgrejdat?
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a gremo surgat
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahko ja.. prašaj še druge soborce
<msev-> borci a ste za?
<msev-> kdo že surga, idioterna yang ?
<idioterna> yang zihr ne
<idioterna> on ne igra igrc, to je za otroke
<msev-> :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: da
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ok..pol rabim admin rights pls :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie greš igrat al greš spat?
<zdobbie> spat
<CrazyLemon> k
<msev-> ja nč pol pa drugič borci niso v formi
<msev-> :D
<msev-> seprav zdobbie idioterna pa Crazy pa js dobr :D
<CrazyLemon> pa pitastrudl ko se ne uči..
<msev-> haha
<msev-> on vse zna
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> jaja
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ja to bom rabu ja
<pitastrudl> sam ne pri tem predmetu
<pitastrudl> to je pri praktikumu
<pitastrudl> pri awk, sed itd
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/lv4w7UO.png
<msev-> ej pitastrudl a smo zj poštimal te moje reconnecte
<msev-> a daš strudl stamp of approval pita
<yang> idioterna: evo, tvoj prjatu je pogoru http://s22.postimg.org/6ck3eccsx/Porazenec.jpg
<Matthai> yang, ja itak, kaj so pa pričakovali?
<Matthai> to sem Trčku že na začetku povedal - da je najbolj nevarno, da se bodo skregali med seboj, seveda po iniciativi od zunaj
<Matthai> in točno to se je zgodilo
<idioterna> yang: kdo je to?
<idioterna> a to je tko k moj prjatu zupan?
<yang> idioterna: a nisi ti simpatizer skrajne levice ?
<idioterna> oni pa res niso skrajna levica
<idioterna> nic bolj kot bi bil ti helikopter, ce bi reku "jaz sem helikopter"
<yang> Jansa bo dobil naslednji mandat, v Ameriki pa Trump
<idioterna> oba bodo ustrelil skrajni levicarji
<idioterna> pa ne neki mulci iz slovenskih cajtengov
<idioterna> francoska revolucija jih bo.
<speed-> tak kak je yang povedal
<speed-> pa bog nam pomagaj ko se to zgodi :D
<idioterna> sej bodo skrajni levicarji pomagal
<yang> No sej jst ze skoz za iste volim, lansko leto sem za druge pa niso niti 4% dobil stran vrzen glas
<msev-> a zj so na vrst late-night politics debate :D
<idioterna> ja, yang bi nas rad prepricu da se vdamo fasizmu
<speed-> jaz vec nevem koga bi volil
<msev-> js tut ne
<idioterna> ne ve niti kdo je gavrilo princip, kaj sele da bi vedu kdo je zmagu v zadnji vojni
<msev-> vse je zanič
<idioterna> js vem
<speed-> vse iste budale nonstop :D
<idioterna> bernie sandersa
<msev-> speed se strinjam
<yang> berie nima sans, prestr je
<idioterna> loh tut zdruzeno ledvico volte
<idioterna> yang: trump nima sans, prevec fake lase ma
<idioterna> yang: jansa nima sans, albanc je
<yang> trump je pisan na kozo americanom
<msev-> trump je preveč oranžn :D haha
<idioterna> yang: trump je sam teb na kozo pisan
<idioterna> americani ga ne marajo
<speed-> idioterna bomo vidli
<yang> greva stavit 1 BTC da bo izvoljen ?
<idioterna> speed-: ze vemo
<speed-> nic ne vemo
<idioterna> seveda vemo
<speed-> jaz ti pravim da bo tale gnus dobo volitve
<yang> ti stavi na sandersa, jaz stavim na trumpa
<matjaz> najorej mor bit nominiran
<matjaz> kar ni 100%
<idioterna> speed-: lih tok naivn si k yang
<speed-> ja pa ko vsaj nebi bilo :D
<speed-> idioterna se oglasim cez pol leta
<idioterna> yang: ti kr stavi
<speed-> ali kdaj majo volitve :)
<yang> no kaj zdej ?
<idioterna> speed-: novembra
<yang> ce bi bil preprican v sandersa bi stavil, pa ocitno nisi
<idioterna> seveda nisem
<idioterna> sej ma ful mejhne moznosti za zmago
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> js sam vem da je najboljsi kandidat
<speed-> itak da je
<yang> sej ne pravim da je slab kandidat, sam ne bo izvoljen
<idioterna> pa tut vem kako mu ankete kazejo
<idioterna> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/2016_democratic_presidential_nomination-3824.html
<speed-> samo volilno telo je smotano kak ponavadi :)
<Seniorita> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - 2016 Democratic Presidential Nomination
<Seniorita> »RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - 2016 Democratic Presidential Nomination«
<idioterna> yang: a si prpravlen stavt da sanders ne bo izvoljen?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> kolk?
<speed-> rednecki pridejo volit trumpa :D
<yang> ja sej sm naposu
<yang> 1 BTC
<idioterna> ja sam eno cifro si napisu
<idioterna> ok js ti dam pa 5 evrov
<yang> ja ti si skrt
<idioterna> ne, sam ovrednotu sm verjetnost da bernie zmaga
<idioterna> pac trenutno je dober procent
<yang> ja verjetnost je 400:5
<idioterna> ja
<yang> da zmaga
<idioterna> tam nekje, ja
<idioterna> ampak pred pol leta je bla okol 1000:1
<idioterna> po new yorku ti bom pa povedu ce ti dam 1 evro
<idioterna> al 100 evrov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tnx
<yang> nazadnje so rekli da je zmagal (v domaci vasi) vermontu , ki ima komaj kaj prebivalcev
<idioterna> kdo?
<yang> bernie
<idioterna> kdo je to nazadnje reku?
<yang> po radiu
<idioterna> slovenske novice?
<idioterna> al lady?
<idioterna> aja radio
<idioterna> zanimiv vir novic mas
<matjaz> nova
<speed-> eh vi se zabavajte
<idioterna> najbrz ognjisce
<idioterna> glede na to kok slabo si obvescen
<speed-> idioterna midva pa se bova cula po volitvah! :D
<idioterna> o cloveku k odloca o tvoji usodi
<idioterna> speed-: zmenjen
<speed-> da ti povem sem ti rekel!
<idioterna> speed-: lej, js ti ze zdej loh povem
<idioterna> speed-: trump ne bo niti nominiran
<yang> itak se pa brezveze sekiras idioterna volilne pravice tam nimas
<speed-> idioterna to bi bilo se najboljse
<idioterna> yang: sej se ne sekiram, sam dobr je poznat pomembne reci
<idioterna> yang: ameriski predsednik bolj vpliva na tvojo placo kot slovenski
<speed-> nic do novembra se ne menim o tem :D
<speed-> ajd
<idioterna> yang: a si vidu graf?
<yang> ne
<idioterna> no sej
<idioterna> brezveze
<idioterna> itak ne znas brat grafov
<idioterna> nepismen pac
<idioterna> "samo v vermontu zmagal"
<idioterna> k en idiot
<idioterna> k bi js reku "zadnje olimpijske igre so ble v sarajevu"
<idioterna> al pa "prvi ameriski predsednik je bil lincoln"
<idioterna> yang: zadnjih 7 zveznih drzav je zmagal sanders
<matjaz> in to ne nepomembnih
<idioterna> skupaj je zmagal 17 zveznih drzav
<yang> na severu zmagujejo demokrati na jugu pa republikanci
<idioterna> ja, zato je se tolk bolj lame da je hillary zmagala na jugu
<yang> ceprav je zlo izenaceno vedno
<idioterna> no, ce kandidira bernie ni izenaceno
<idioterna> trumpa premaga za 20%, cruza za 14%
<idioterna> hillary not so much
<idioterna> ce bernie zmaga new york pa pennsylvanio tolk kot jo lahko, bosta s hillary ze prakticno izenacena
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8Rj5xkDPk
<Seniorita> The Jones Plantation - YouTube
<Seniorita> »One cannot change reality by changing the words you use to describe reality. Look beneath the rhetoric, and glimpse the truth.«
<idioterna> matjaz: a si vidu un graf?
<idioterna> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/2016_democratic_presidential_nomination-3824.html
<Seniorita> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - 2016 Democratic Presidential Nomination
<Seniorita> »RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - 2016 Democratic Presidential Nomination«
<yang> vseeno je kdo zmaga
<yang> poglej si link
<idioterna> yang: ni vseeno kdo zmaga
<idioterna> ce to verjames, potem se motis.
<msev-> a ste gledal k je Å¡u obama z bearom gryllsom na alasko :D
<matjaz> idioterna: seveda, sej kar spremljam
<idioterna> komi cakam new york
<idioterna> vseh 24 kolegov iz new yorka bo volil sanders
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> od teh se jih je zdej 19 prvic registriral za demokrate
<idioterna> no, en k je kolega je republikanc
<idioterna> on ne bo za sandersa
<matjaz> če dobi ny in penn je pomojem že v vodstvu
<idioterna> ja odvisn s kaksno razliko
<matjaz> to je res
<idioterna> ampak ce dobi vec kot 10% razlike v obeh, pol pozre okol 150 delegatov razlike
<idioterna> pa maryland bo pomoje tut zmagu
<idioterna> je pa vse odvisn od tega ce bodo sli americani volt
<idioterna> ce bodo yanga poslusal, pol bo res trump zmagal
<idioterna> ampak yang bi itak rad da trump zmaga
<idioterna> k bi rad da ukinejo minimalno placo
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrKKyV6ynAs
<Seniorita> Larken Rose: Government is an Illusion - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We were lucky enough to meet Mr. Rose at Libertopia 2012, where we learned that he would be headed to Denver on his way home to Philadelphia. During his talk...«
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> tipicn trump voter
<idioterna> pojma nima kaj se dogaja, pa si kr zmisluje
<idioterna> "jet fuel can't melt steel beams!"
<yang> idioterna: a ti mislis da so vse niti v rokah enega predsednika, da mu nihce ne diktira kaj mora pocet ?
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa to mislu?
<idioterna> mislm, ocitno mu nihce ne diktira kaj mora pocet
<idioterna> ni pa v vakuumu, da bi lahko pocel kar bi si zmislu
<yang> on je lutka
<yang> ce zmaga
<idioterna> ti si cist narobe predstavljas stvari
<idioterna> ma ti si lutka
<yang> a mislis da bi bil sanders kej boljsi kot tale https://stallman.org/articles/obama.html
<Seniorita> Why I can't support Obama
<idioterna> yang: ja.
<idioterna> mislm da bi bil, ja
<idioterna> obama je pa bistveno boljsi kot bush
<yang> ce bi mel prevec radikalne ideje bi se ga pac znebil, sej ne bi blo prvic
<idioterna> radikalne?
<idioterna> sej bernie ni radikalen
<idioterna> desnosredinski je
<yang> ja tut Luther King je bil pa JFK
<yang> Bernie jim je zlo podoben
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> v resnic je bernie cist drugacn
<idioterna> ampak dobr, ti ze ves
<idioterna> k se tok spoznas da si mislu da je v vermontu nazadnje zmagal
<idioterna> pa da je prestar
<idioterna> pa da nima sans.
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gq_HpuwB_E
<Seniorita> Fight for Change | Bernie Sanders - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Susan Sarandon explains what Bernie Sanders means to her, and why she is willing to take a stand and fight for real change. --------- ★ Join the political re...«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6BhijtleDA
<Seniorita> It is Time to Ban Fracking | Bernie Sanders - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We need to ban fracking everywhere, not just where it's convenient. We cannot continue to endanger our land and drinking water. --------- ★ Join the politica...«
<yang> V glavnem ze par let so demokrati na oblasti
<yang> pa je se vedno vojna na bliznjem vzhodu
<idioterna> kupljeni demokrati
<idioterna> bernie ni kupljen
<yang> pa so rekli da bodo odpoklicali vojake
<idioterna> ja, sej so jih
<yang> pa so jih ze, potem pa so jih ponovno poslali dol
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> kam pa?
<idioterna> koga pa?
<idioterna> vidm da niti tega ne ves kaj kdo dela
<yang> Iz Iraka so jih odpoklicali
<idioterna> ja, in jih ni vec tam
<yang> Zdaj pa se nadaljuje vojna v Siriji
<idioterna> ja, in tam ni ameriskih vojakov
<idioterna> ti mas tolk za predelat ene snovi preden bos lahko kompetentno razpravljal o teh receh
<msev-> lahko noč fantje :D
<yang> jaja , v glavnem Bernie ne bo zmagal
<yang> poglej si tiste videe k sem ti pastal idioterna , jaz pa si bom tvoje pogledal jutri
<yang> pa ne bodi naiven, da mislis da ima en clovek v rokah celo ameriko :)
<matjaz> https://theintercept.com/2016/02/08/why-goldman-ceo-lloyd-blankfein-called-sanders-dangerous/
<Seniorita> Why Goldman CEO Lloyd Blankfein Called Bernie Sanders “Dangerous”
<Seniorita> »Blankfein doesn't want someone running for president asking why the U.S. "can't afford" Social Security and Medicare but could afford to bail out his bank.«
<matjaz> frišno in relevantno
<idioterna> yang: ne bom gledu tega sranja no, sej nisi normaln
<idioterna> yang: pa nism nikol reku da ma "en clovek celo ameriko v rokah", kej tok butastga samo ti loh izjavs
<yang> ok lahko noc
<msev-> Tole je pa supr tele bouncer scene kr mal bufferja mi pokaze
<msev-> To moram postudirat kko si povecam ta buffer
<msev-> Hmm a ste ta reconnect vidl
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> 00:08-!- msev-1 [~androirc@89-212-222-201.dynamic.t-2.net] has joined #ubuntu-si
<idioterna> 00:10-!- msev-1 [~androirc@89-212-222-201.dynamic.t-2.net] has quit [Client Quit]
<idioterna> tole se je vidl
<idioterna> tvoj reconnect na bouncer se pa seveda ne vidi
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-12
<zdobbie> https://podcrto.si/policija-zaradi-obrekovanja-na-zaslisanje-pozvala-urednika-podcrto-si/
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> čestitam msev-
<pitastrudl> :D
 * pitastrudl poštempla msev-v bnc
<msev-> tnx :D
<msev-> sm si tut na mobiju naštimov
<msev-> sam prej tist k je blo msev-1 sm Å¡e nickname spreminjal se mi zdi
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tko da, mislm da je to to :)
<msev-> tale modern deck je kr kul
<msev-> sm si zapolnu celotn screen s twiti sm dodal Å¡e userje not da gledam njihove twite
<zdobbie> http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/clinton-campaign-accuses-sanders-of-trying-to-win-nomination
<Seniorita> Clinton Campaign Accuses Sanders of Trying to Win Nomination - The New Yorker
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<Seniorita> »“It’s time for Bernie Sanders to come clean with the American people and admit what he’s really up to,” a Clinton aide said.«
<yang> evo slovenci bi lahko za zasluzek beracili v dubaju http://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/crime/beggar-caught-making-more-than-dh270000-per-month-in-dubai
<Seniorita> Beggar caught making more than Dh270,000 per month in Dubai - Khaleej Times
<Seniorita> »Faisal Al Badiawi, head of markets section at the municipality, said in a statement that 59 beggars were caught during the first three months of 2016.«
<zdobbie> could they?
<zdobbie> "Some of the beggars had passports issued with business or tourist visas. During the campaign, we found that the majority of beggars had entered the country legally with a three-month visa, in order to collect as much money as they could during their time here," he said.
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 2700000 dh eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: Sowwy but something went wrong
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> sowwy?
<CrazyLemon> its ok..i'm over it
<dz0ny> TBBT
<CrazyLemon> Join Sale groups near you
<CrazyLemon> In Sale groups, you can buy and sell with people in your area or who share your interests.
<CrazyLemon> facebook je od danes naprej alternativa za bolho?
<zdobersek> faceboolha
<yang> .pretvori 270000 uad eur
<jabuk> yang: Sowwy but something went wrong
<yang> .pretvori 270000 ued eur
<jabuk> yang: Sowwy but something went wrong
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 1 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 1 USD je 0.88 EUR
<CrazyLemon> ok..it works
<zdobbie> .pretvori 1 AED EUR
<jabuk> zdobbie: Sowwy but something went wrong
<zdobbie> .pretvori 1 dirham EUR
<jabuk> zdobbie: Sowwy but something went wrong
<zdobbie> .pretvori 1 dhs EUR
<jabuk> zdobbie: Sowwy but something went wrong
<zdobbie> The dirham to dollar exchange rate is fixed at a rate of 3.6725 dirhams to US $1 (or 1 dirham equals 0.272 US dollars). Most world currencies are not pegged to the dollar and so their exchange rate with the dirham fluctuates daily.
<zdobbie> .calc
<zdobbie> 73440EUR
<zdobbie> jebovas in vas bot
<CrazyLemon> we accept PRs
<zdobbie> 73440USD even
<zdobbie> .pretvori 73440 usd eur
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 73440 usd eur
<jabuk> zdobbie: 73440 USD je 64477.38 EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 73440 USD je 64477.38 EUR
<zdobbie> huzzah
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu mesečna plača
<zdobbie> ja, ampak visje cene! :>
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/qCmKSaG.png
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.6°C @12.04.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% južni veter 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:25:31, Kulminacija: 11:06:51, Sončni zahod: 17:48:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 22min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @12.04.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% jugozahodnik 4.7 m/s (16.9 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:21:37, Kulminacija: 11:03:36, Sončni zahod: 17:45:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 23min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> očitno je čas da zamenjam gume
<yang> bi se splacal kam it dans
<zdobbie> na siht
<yang> to bom su jutr
<yang> idioterna: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri%27s_Night
<Seniorita> Yuri's Night - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/posebnaponudba/strankam-pobral-denar-zdaj-pa-predava-kako-se-znebiti-stresa/390419
<Seniorita> Oddaja Posebna ponudba :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Turistična agencija PA Jupiter turizem je ogoljufala veliko več strank, kot je kazalo sprva, nato pa je razglasila stečaj.«
<metalcamp> lol
<metalcamp> firsthand experience
<yang> CrazyLemon: Poznam tega tipa
<yang> Kle v nasmu naselju je bla ta agencija
<yang> je mel spegu pred vstopom v prostor, pa se je stalno gledal noter pa gladil po laseh hehe
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME Twitch 0.2.0 Adds Chat Feature (Ubuntu PPA)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2Yp8hfe75lw/gnome-twitch-020-adds-chat-feature.html
<CrazyLemon> makes sense..ghetto crooks
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical Has ‘No Plans’ To Support Convergence on Meizu MX4  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/V2xS83OI67I/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-convergence-support
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Open Source Steam Controller Driver in Development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hksqHlxvCEM/open-source-steam-controller-driver-development
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km  V od ŽIROV @12/04/2016 15:42:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.15+E
<CrazyLemon> .imdb 11.22.63
<jabuk> 11.22.63 |15 Feb 2016 N/A| Mystery, Sci-Fi, Thriller
<jabuk> High school teacher Jake Epping travels back in time to prevent the assassination of President John F. Kennedy - but his mission is threatened by Lee Harvey Oswald, falling in love, and the past itself, which doesn't want to be changed and shouldn't be changed.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.8/10 (10,467 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2879552
<CrazyLemon> gledal kdo?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: začne mal boring
<dz0ny> pol je pa ok romantična drama
<dz0ny> kr dobr so zapakiral v 6 epizod
<dz0ny> al kolk jih je že blo
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km  V od ŽIROV @12/04/2016 16:39:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.15+E
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako kolk jih je blo? včeraj je bila prva
<CrazyLemon> na foxu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :) torrentz
<dz0ny> https://kat.cr/11-12-63-tv24860/
<dz0ny> februarja je ze blo
<CrazyLemon> kako pol fox ma komaj sedaj premiero
<dz0ny> na hulu je blo
<dz0ny> drgač tole https://kat.cr/the-magicians-tv12710/
<dz0ny> they cant say fuck word but they can film rape
<CrazyLemon> i'm not into magic :D
<dz0ny> they aren't into magic, they are into fuck, rape and college drama
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the magicians
<jabuk> The Magicians |16 Dec 2015 60 min| Drama, Fantasy, Horror
<jabuk> After being recruited to a secretive academy, a group of students discover that the magic they read about as children is very real-and more dangerous than they ever imagined.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.6/10 (8,411 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4254242
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass :D
<dz0ny> Bernie Sanders is now calling for a nationwide ban on fracking
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> sam res bi rad da ga fentajo
<dz0ny> v prenesem pomenu
<yang> nationwide ban on fucking ?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/RevijaMonitor/status/719854661520502784/photo/1
<Seniorita> Revija Monitor auf Twitter: "Iz našega zadnjega videa :-) https://t.co/6PJNteb4D9"
<CrazyLemon> "hoverboards" 1 : 0 human
<CrazyLemon> tesla model s just got sexier
<dz0ny> http://gizmodo.com/watch-live-as-stephen-hawking-deliver-a-mysterious-anno-1770489990
<Seniorita> Watch Live as Stephen Hawking Delivers a Mysterious Announcement on Space Exploration 
<Seniorita> »Stephen Hawking will be making a big announcement today about space exploration. What will that be?«
<dz0ny> nekdo je teleport izumu
<CrazyLemon> kul
<dz0ny> or maybe FTL
<CrazyLemon> the game? :D
<dz0ny> meh it's spaceship design...
<netkat> a ni space probe to alpha centauri, eh https://lenta.ru/news/2016/04/12/starshot/
<Seniorita> Хокинг и Мильнер полетят на альфу Центавра: Космос: Наука и техника: Lenta.ru
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sunny-tuesday-snapped-derailleur.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zakaj moraš čist vse uničit..why
<zdobersek> me?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kolo Å¡e vedno pelje
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> https://streamable.com/ihd8
<Seniorita> There's a little grass in this water polo pool - Streamable
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kul :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/novomeski-klub-suspendiral-kristjana-fajta-414816
<Seniorita> Novomeški klub suspendiral Kristjana Fajta - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Iz kolesarskega kluba Adria Mobil so sporočili, da so zaradi uporabe nedovoljenih poživil suspendirali zdaj že nekdanjega člana Kristjana Fajta. Sporočilo objavljamo v celoti.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> mhm
<yang> a je kdo k ni na pozivilih od profijev ?
<CrazyLemon> noben
<yang> Lance je bil eden takih dokler se ni razkril
<CrazyLemon> 'se ni razkril'
<zdobersek> "se ni razkril"
<zdobersek> kva si zdej povedu?
<zdobersek> Armstrong ni bil na pozivilih, dokler "se ni razkril"?
<zdobersek> oy fucking vey
<CrazyLemon> he came out of the closet
<yang> ja najprej je govoru da se ni dopingiral ko so mu dokazali pa je knjigo o tem goljufanju napisal
<yang> itak so pa tekmovalci ves cas v prednosti pred testi, jemljejo taka pozivila katera se tezko zazna
<yang> vrhunskega sporta skorajda ni brez pozivil
<zdobersek> kava je pozivilo
<yang> ker tut ce matematicno gledas, recimo pri smucarjih se dobro vidi, da so vsi priblizno samo par stotink razlike, se pravi da so enako dobri, tisti pa ki je najboljsi pa ima recimo malo pozivila v sebi, da izstopa
<zdobersek> bullshite
<yang> kava je pozivilo, ampak verjetno odobreno s strani doping kontrole
<zdobersek> smucarija je veik bolj tehnicen sport
<yang> nekaj casa so se zgovarjali na protibolecinske tablete, ce so jih dobili
<yang> ja, ampak kot pravim ce gledas smucanje 10 jih pride v cilj z par stotink razlike
<yang> se pravi so enako dobri, enkrat zmaga en, drugic drug
<yang> pr smucariji je tut pomembno kaksna je proga po kateri se peljes, kdaj se peljes in kako imas namazane smuci tudi
<yang> tej parametri so lahko bistveni za to da si na boljsi poziciji
<yang> ker nimajo vsi enakih pogojev
<yang> ce gres ti prvi po progi ali pa ce gres 30. je razlika
<yang> pri kolesarstvu bi pa lahko bila prednost, oblika kolesa, velikost cloveka, zracni upor...
<yang> ce vozis v koloni je zracni upor manjsi kot ce vozis prvi
<zdobersek> the things I learn!
<yang> zdobersek: ja clovek se celo zivljenje uci
<zdobbie> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/04/12/hillary-clintons-claim-that-the-highest-per-capita-number-of-crime-guns-in-new-york-come-from-vermont/
<Seniorita> Hillary Clinton’s claim that the ‘highest per capita number’ of crime guns in New York come from Vermont - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »Clinton uses a misleading measure of trafficked guns to blast her opponent.«
<CrazyLemon> je bela cesta pa ta pandur no..danes je mogu umret ko je ravno dokumentarc o bananah
<yang> kateri pandur ?
<CrazyLemon> koliko pandurjev pa poznaš
<yang> samo tega reziserja
<yang> a ta je umrl ?
<CrazyLemon> no..pol je to ta
<yang> tomaz pandur
<yang> mlad je bil 54 let
<idioterna> tko nasa drzava dela s priznanimi umetniki
<zdobbie> yangsplaining
<idioterna> uceri je reku da je bernie zmagal samo v vermontu
<idioterna> da je slisal na radiju.
<idioterna> no pa tut da nima sans in da bo itak trump predsednik
<idioterna> pa izdal se je da voli za janso
<CrazyLemon> everything makes sense now
<zdobbie> se NSIjevci bi volil Shillary
<zdobbie> ne vem, kaj to pove o NSI
<zdobbie> al pa o Shillary
<idioterna> nsijevce so itak domoljupi zboojal nazadne
<idioterna> k je ljudmila "we're all in this together as long as we don't have abortions or sex"
<idioterna> pa so bli "uh, nope, wall is that way"
<idioterna> speed je tut reku da bo trump zmagu
<idioterna> si morm zapisat, da nau pol kej spreminju, k je reku da pride novembra rect "i told you so"
<msev-> http://m.imgur.com/Qx3JD8f?r
<Seniorita> FYI you can run GUI Linux apps from bash - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<matjaz> fyi you can do that on linux too
<dz0ny> matjaz: :d
<CrazyLemon> One-click installations for serving the network.
<CrazyLemon> what does this even mean
<msev-> Wut
<CrazyLemon> inštalacije k ti ustvarijo omrežje z enim klikom or what?
<CrazyLemon> a sm že omenu ta teden kako fcked up je ubuntu mate?
<zdobbie> ne
<dz0ny> there there
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu mate je fcked up m8
<zdobbie> ubuntu m8
<zdobbie> eh
<msev-> Zasto
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je internet sharing verjetno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej...zakaj tega ne napišejo? :)
<dz0ny> kao ruter da šeraš internet s kolegi
<msev-> Crazy a glede prevajanja je fckd up
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<msev-> Un wimpy je britanc
<msev-> Mogoce prevec caja spije
<msev-> A mi bouncer dobr dela a ne zasledite ksne moje reconnecte pa to
<CrazyLemon> ma odlično dela..sploh ne opazimo da si tu
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> Dons sm vas mal zanemarjal ;)
<CrazyLemon> ja..ful smo te pogrešal.. zdobbie je ves čas spraševal kje je tist k vedno sprašuje pa nikoli ne prebere odgovora
<msev-> Hahaha
<msev-> Se bom poskusil izboljsat glede te neugledne lastnosti
<zdobbie> wfm
<msev-> Kewl
<zdobbie> me irl https://gfycat.com/ShockedIllinformedBug
<Seniorita> Don't betray me brother - Gfycat
<Seniorita> »See more GIFs! Create and share your own GIFs, amazing moments and funny reactions with Gfycat«
<msev-> A un tm v kotu k caka
<zdobbie> mhm
<idioterna> a gremo kej surgat dons al
<idioterna> morm jit sam huntat
<msev-> Ja js sm za a gremo
<idioterna> no pa pejmo enga
<msev-> Cak da pridm na komp
<msev-> evo me
<idioterna> evo mene tut
<idioterna> prit na mumble
<msev-> na ker kanal pa pridem
<msev-> a na Hehe
<idioterna> na hehe v feindesland
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobbie
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ?
<pitastrudl> delam OCaml
<pitastrudl> nalogo
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> le nared
<pitastrudl> mhm
<CrazyLemon> idioterna i'm already in
<pitastrudl> that's what she said
<idioterna> i don't think that's how it works
<e1e> hej
<CrazyLemon> ojla!
<CrazyLemon> čas je da se odločiš za boutique
<CrazyLemon> ker je samo Å¡e tisto ostalo
<e1e> :o a res! Ful dober, hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> res! priden sem bil!
<e1e> sm misla včeri še kej prevedit, pa mi net ni delu... kk je bil dolgocajtn večer
<e1e> ja, res lepo :)
<e1e> a si še opazu kakšno napako?
<CrazyLemon> e1e nisem pregledal
<CrazyLemon> samo prevajal
<CrazyLemon> pa bl tko.. ohlapno :D
<CrazyLemon> ker se mi ni dalo neki preveč ampak ok
<e1e> hehe, no se ti bo še kdaj dal lahko mal pregledaš
<CrazyLemon> sej ti verjamem no! prepričan sem da je vse super fajn! :P
<e1e> haha, ja seveda, sigurno so kakšne napake zraven..
<e1e> bom šla pogledat kako zgleda v welcome če slučajno kej ne paše skupi
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak boš mogla počakat na release
<CrazyLemon> pa še ne vem če bodo 100% prevodi not
<CrazyLemon> ker je en deadline bil do 7.4.
<e1e> ja ta ko sm si ga namestila ma že več kot 3/4 noter preveden
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pa si ga namestila?
<e1e> je ena opcija na začetku da se naročiš na posodobitve, glih danes se je spet posodobil :)
<e1e> nevem, prej ko sm začela prevajat se mi zdi, nevem če kje piše?
<idioterna> pogledas v /var/log/dpkg.log
<idioterna> tam vids
<idioterna> kdaj se je kej namescal
<e1e> v bistvu ravno 30 marca, ko sm prebrala, da je en spraševal, da ma drugač pa je mel 15.10 verzijo
<e1e> aha hvala idioterna a tu se vse stvari vidjo, ki se inštalirajo?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa kdaj ja
<CrazyLemon> pa obstaja tudi apt.log
<CrazyLemon> /var/log/apt/history.log
<e1e> aha, to je sam za zadnji mesec?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> drugo se arhivira
<CrazyLemon> poglej /var/log/apt/ imenik
<e1e> ok hvala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> np :)
<e1e> našla :)
<e1e> tart-Date: 2016-03-30  14:50:30
<e1e> Commandline: apt-get install ubuntu-mate-welcome
<e1e> Install: python3-polib:i386 (1.0.7-1, automatic)
<e1e> Upgrade: ubuntu-mate-welcome:i386 (1.0.3.5, 16.04.7~wily1.2)
<e1e> End-Date: 2016-03-30  14:50:40
<e1e> prvi del poslovenjenega je blo pa 8.aprila, ko sm printscreen naredla takrat :)
<idioterna> e1e: morale bi se vse ja
<idioterna> mislm, vse ki jih namestis z apt-get al pa aptitude al pa karkoli kar temelji na dpkg
<idioterna> verjetno tut vsi graficni vmesniki na ubuntu
<e1e> aha, hvala, si morm to napisat nekam, pa za apt history, da bom vedla drugič
<lynxlynxlynx> let's encrypt je izven bete! :D
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<CrazyLemon> e1e vsi logi so v /var/log/
<CrazyLemon> to je edino kar moraš vedet :)
<CrazyLemon> nato pa sam pregledaš
<e1e> ja, sam js take stvari pozabim, čez čas, če ne uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> sam nima smisla take stvari zapisat..če obstaja google :D
<e1e> tam maš pa tulk vsega pol, da se nič ne znajdeš...
<CrazyLemon> !g linux log directory
<Seniorita> Linux Log Files Location And How Do I View Logs Files on Linux? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-log-files-location-and-how-do-i-view-logs-files/
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<e1e> hehe no lepo, sam morš do tja pridet
<e1e> sej vem, da se vse najde, če kej rabiš
<e1e> včasih pa kej čist po naključju najdeš
<CrazyLemon> js sm čist po naključju najdu posteljo!
<CrazyLemon> ln :)
<e1e> js tud grem ;)
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-13
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/seznam :O :O :O :O dve za danes!
<Seniorita> Seznam | Križanke
<Seniorita> »Slovenske spletne križanke - Seznam križank«
<napsy> I think I'm orgasming
<msev-> https://imgur.com/8UGNBdL linux infecting windoze (nice :P :D) hehe
<Seniorita> [XFCE] xfce running in Windows10 - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev-> čeprov ta cygwin je bil že od prej znan
<msev-> tko da nevem kaj je fora
<msev-> a je zj mogoče lažje naštimat k je bash v winsu implementiran
<dz0ny> msev-: that's not the point
<dz0ny> nardil so linux emulation layer
<dz0ny> ki pretvori linux klice v win32 api klice
<msev-> Un cnxsoft je benchmark naredu
<dz0ny> obratno kot je wine na linux
<dz0ny> to so nardil ker so nameraval podpirad android appe na win
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<dz0ny> sam jim google ne dovoli
<msev-> Moram se prebrat kok je slabo
<dz0ny> zraven so dodal se opengl emulacijo
<msev-> Hotl so jih portat
<msev-> V windows store
<dz0ny> you can't port :)
<msev-> Sam a google lah kr preprec to
<dz0ny> sure ce je njihova znamka
<msev-> Windows phone is gonna die
<msev-> Ceprov so mi vsec te ploscice
<dz0ny> sej je ze
<msev-> Se ni zdi da je uredu interface za mobi to
<msev-> Da so vecje povrsine za klik
<CrazyLemon> všeč so ti ploščice? si uporabljal kdaj windows phone?
<CrazyLemon> obup je
<msev-> Nism ga sam te ploscice se mi zdijo kul hehe
<CrazyLemon> pejt pol v kopalnico pa glej ploščice :D
<msev-> Its part of the msev strangeness experience
<msev-> Take insurgency je res hud, se 1x tnx
<msev-> Ful bols kukr une oldschool streljacine
<msev-> K so kao najbl popularne
<zdobersek> msev-: ce bos kdej spilu zravn outsiderja
<msev-> A to je mvp
<zdobersek> al pa checkpoint
<zdobersek> pac, outsider ke en bobo brez mikrofona
<zdobersek> je* en
<msev-> Aja lol
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cf3AADJUkAA2luH.jpg:large
<zdobersek> msev-: enkrat si prvosc in ga teamkillaj
<zdobersek> pa pol napis, "keks send their regards"
<msev-> Hahaha
<msev-> Moram se dojet ker je ker. Djte mi napisat uni k mate drugacne nicke tm keri ste
<zdobersek> jst sem Bernard Sanders, oz. neki na to temo
<zdobersek> idioterna je Antero, nek finc
<zdobersek> pitastrudl je pitastrudl
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon je Lepa Vida
<msev-> Crazy je cray
<zdobersek> outsider je pa outsider na sioffu
<msev-> Aja sj res pol so se uni nicki od mumbla
<msev-> Da ne pol dvojno zabega
<msev-> Kdo je pa mvp nick kao
<CrazyLemon> mumble ti je čist vseeno kdo je kdo :)
<msev-> Ja to je res
<zdobersek> mvp je pa MVP
<msev-> A tega bi tuki
<zdobersek> na druga imena se ne odziva
<msev-> Ni
<zdobersek> am, kako
<zdobersek> vcasih uleti v mcpasulj
<CrazyLemon> tukaj smo samo mi štirje..pa gandalfar včasih..ampak res včasih joina
<CrazyLemon> drugi so pa na sioffu
<msev-> Kul je blo k smo bli kr velk team
<msev-> Pac a zmerm en pocaka na checkpointu da scit?
<CrazyLemon> msev- čist odvisno kateri game mod
<CrazyLemon> survival samo tečeš od točke do točke
<CrazyLemon> conquer pa mora ostat eden na točki
<CrazyLemon> checkpoint pa tejkaš točke po vrsti
<CrazyLemon> hunt pa moraš najt cache ga uničit pa še pobit vse insurgente
<msev-> Ql
<msev-> Za granate moram se grif dobit
<msev-> Ej a se da s smokeom divertat enemy da gre prot smokeu
<msev-> Ti pa v nasprotno smer
<msev-> Na bok
<msev-> A so zadost neumni
<CrazyLemon> ta tvoja taktika nima ravno smisla :D
<msev-> Ja da misljo da sn tm kot dim
<msev-> Sm
<msev-> Pac diverzija
<msev-> Haha https://blog.adafruit.com/2016/04/13/this-tech-swings-your-ponytail-based-on-heart-rate-wearablewednesday/
<Seniorita> This Tech Swings Your Ponytail Based on Heart Rate #WearableWednesday « Adafruit Industries – Makers, hackers, artists, designers and engineers!
<Seniorita> »I often think animals are so expressive with their tails. You can pick out their emotions pretty easily by watching how their tail is carried, how puffy it appears (as in a cat) or even by how fast…«
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PivpCKEiQOQ
<Seniorita> Hitler uses Docker - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hitler uses Docker (Downfall parody)«
<msev-> Bouncer mi tole prav (477) #raspberrypi :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<msev-> Mam nick registriran
<lynxlynxlynx> ja sej ti piše
<lynxlynxlynx> msg nickserv blabla
<lynxlynxlynx> joj ta ubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> ker adobe več ne razvija acroread za linux, je priporočena rešitev, da uporabiš wine
<lynxlynxlynx> tastarega so pa odstranili
<msev-> A foxit je za linux
<msev-> Foxit reader al kko je zd
<msev-> Ze
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS To Offer Updates Via Snap Packages  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Xjj0Tpo9Lps/ubuntu-1604-lts-to-offer-updates-via.html
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: sej maš pdf.js v electron appu
<dz0ny> aka firefox rendering engine
<lynxlynxlynx> sej mam okular
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj mi pomagajo open source rešitve, če pa maš zaprte pdf-e, ki jih ne moreš odpret
<lynxlynxlynx> in na žalost ni samo manjkajoča implementacija v popplerju, ampak je nerešljivo
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: z geslom?
<dz0ny> ugh
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> ena proprietary neumnost
<dz0ny> s/mime like podpis
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ne
<msev-> Virtual machine
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa ja, ne vem
<idioterna> verjetn misls forme
<idioterna> za forme rabs acroread
<lynxlynxlynx> prikaže ti samo disclaimer, pa da so najbrž priponke
<lynxlynxlynx> osnovne forme poppler podpira, pri hujših je pa problem, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> iščem spec
<lynxlynxlynx> ne najdem več, ampak ja, rabiš acroread, zato je izbris res čuden
<CrazyLemon> qrba me je uščipnilo v križu
<msev-> revež
<msev-> upam da boš loh še surgal
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa upam da ne boš dolgo na windowsih
<msev-> ja na obeh sm :D
<msev-> js sm praktičn :D
<msev-> sam če bom pa mogu updateat na win10 pol bom pa zihr na linux šu full time
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? sej win10 je kul
<msev-> edin če uporablaš sam te njihove nove universal appe
<msev-> s starimi appi maš pa probleme da se okno ne postavi pravilno v prostor ampak je npr del okna skrit pod panelom, sm vidu pr fotru od punce
<msev-> pa ta njihov spyanje
<msev-> da morš nujn met account pa take
<CrazyLemon> kak account?
<dz0ny> ms one
<CrazyLemon> sej ga ne rabiš
<dz0ny> za appe ga
<dz0ny> store ones
<CrazyLemon> aja..to ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak zakaj pa rabiš store appe?: D
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Snap! Ubuntu 16.04 Just Made Installing New Apps MUCH Easier  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jmGKDebq9Cs/ubuntu-16-04-lts-snap-packages
<dz0ny> un bash za win je store app
<jabuk> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<msev-> nevem zj if serious or trolling
<msev-> glede "<CrazyLemon> zakaj? sej win10 je kul"
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- serious..bl kul kot win8!
<msev-> To pa definitivno
<msev-> Sj ce bi vse delal bi blo kul sam k sm vidu kko ne dela si pa nebu upou posodobit
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/sumljiva-posiljka-na-koprskem-sodiscu-nekaj-oseb-v-karanteni.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Sumljiva pošiljka na koprskem sodišču. Nekaj oseb v karanteni
<Seniorita> »Na koprskem sodišču so prejeli sumljivo pošiljko, ki je vsebovala neznan bel prah. Policija je območje zaprla, osebe, ki so bile v neposrednem stiku s pošiljko, pa so v karanteni.«
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/12974419_1596845423965046_408401316031642751_n.jpg?oh=66ee17ed26b3be5f954b7058504f0e4b&oe=577BFE4A
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://serverfault.com/questions/769357/recovering-from-a-rm-rf
<Seniorita> centos7 - Recovering from a rm -rf / - Server Fault
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ti k si kolesar
<msev-> sm dons vidu eno res hudo kolesarko je mela una dokolenke tut gor..hotness
<msev-> une*
<msev-> idioterna, ti si tut kolesar ane
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> msev-: od kje ti ta ideja
<idioterna> msev-: a od https://bou.si/pic/batch/sunny-tuesday
<msev-> ja od tega idioterna :D
<CrazyLemon> https://nylas.com/blog/growing-up-with-mysql/
<Seniorita> Growing up with MySQL
<Seniorita> »Nylas N1: The open source,extensible email app«
<msev-> a Å¡e zmerm gre prek njihovih serverjev
<msev-> razn če ubereš izjemno zahtevno inštalacijo
<CrazyLemon> gre ja..sej tudi drugače pošta gre prek strežnikov..you cant avoid servers
<CrazyLemon> razn če je snailmail
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> and another one http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/dem-primaries/276041-sanders-and-clinton-tied-in-new-national-poll
<Seniorita> Sanders and Clinton tied in new national poll | TheHill
<Seniorita> »Support for the two Democratic candidates is even at 48 percent.«
<msev-> sam bl zaupam znanmu googlu kot enmu neznanmu nylasu
<CrazyLemon> sej zato obstaja ena zadeva ki se ji reče...svoboda izbire?!? WAT!?
<CrazyLemon> .gif truth bomb
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/oQL2aBM7h9UA0/giphy.gif
<msev-> jp CrazyLemon
<msev-> very true very true
<msev-> lol na mcpasulj kanalu je en user psihopolonica
<pitastrudl> xD
<msev-> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/zbar
<Seniorita> zbar 0.10 : Python Package Index
<Seniorita> »read barcodes from images or video«
<msev-> zanimivo :D
<msev-> a gremo mal surgat mam 45min cajta :D
<CrazyLemon> pejt
<CrazyLemon> sj je dovolj public strežnikov
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> :P
<msev-> its way cooler playing with u guys
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> thats how we roll..we hook you up and let you crave for more
<msev-> to je pravi način :D
<msev-> hud Å¡pil ful :)
<pitastrudl> hi
<msev-> o strudlpita
<pitastrudl> o
<msev-> mal pomoči
<msev-> rabm
<msev-> seprav
<msev-> tale znc pa to
<msev-> mam kliknen nickserv modul
<msev-> kaj nj zj napišem notr v oknčk "arguments"
<msev-> da mi bo prjavl nick v nickserv
<msev-> da bo kul za une kanale kjer morš bit registriran
<mfin> geslo daš pod network
<mfin> daš edit, pa urediš server naslov
<mfin> chat.freenode.net +6697 mojegeslo
<mfin> tko daš
<msev-> mal me skrbi da si bom pol spremenu geslo za ta bnc4free
<mfin> huh? zakaj?
<msev-> zj sm v webadminu pod Your settings
<msev-> in je username naštiman tak kukr ga mam za it v webadmin
<msev-> pol spodj pod irc information mam pa nickname naštiman
<mfin> ja
<mfin> ja
<msev-> aha pod servers morm pol spremenit
<msev-> pod irc information ane
<msev-> irc.freenode.net 6667
<msev-> k mam zj tole
<matjaz> tuki daš geslo
<msev-> aha super
<msev-> kko pa ugotovim kašn geslo mam :D
<matjaz> resetiraš ga
<msev-> kako 'pa
<matjaz>  /msg nickserv help
<msev-> ka pa če kr probam
<matjaz> ja pa dej ane
<msev->  /msg nickserv msev- paprobampass
<msev-> a tkole je prov
<msev-> tak način
<matjaz> Å¡e en identify ti manjka
<msev-> ja to sm vidu tm :D
<msev-> sendpass nemorm nardit
<msev-> ratal mi je ugotovit pass
<matjaz> za ker nick?
<msev-> matjaz,
<msev-> a nj pol pod servers dam
<msev-> irc.freenode.net 6667 msev- mojpass
<matjaz> ne
<matjaz> chat.freenode.net +6697 mojpass
<msev-> ok
<matjaz> pod nickname pa daš svoj nick
<msev-> zakaj pa ta 9ka
<matjaz> security brah
<msev-> a 6667 ne pustim
<msev-> km
<msev-> ok
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hvala vsem :D bom poizkusu
<msev-> ne dovoli mi lol
<msev-> kaj nj dam pa tm pod arguments za nickserv modul
<msev-> tm lahko
<msev-> a nj napišem celo komand
<msev-> komado
<msev-> a samo IDENTIFY msev- mojgeslo
<matjaz> nič ne daš
<matjaz> sej si ga že dal pod server
<msev-> nism
<msev-> nemorm dat
<msev-> mi ne dovoli
<msev-> brb bom pol naprej prašov :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- poglej če imaš sasl module loadan
<CrazyLemon> pa prek sasl-ja pol to izpolniš
<msev-> zj sm prej nickserv modula
<msev-> in mislm da mi je ratal
<msev-> se bom vrgu dol pa Å¡e enkrat da vidm
<CrazyLemon> sasl je boljši :)
<msev-> jp uredu je :D
<msev-> pa buffer sm dobu k si vmes napisal da je sasl boljši
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kko spremeniš iz away nazaj na here
<msev-> :D
<msev-> no zj sm away :D
<CrazyLemon> imas v nastavitvah da ti skensla away ko se connectaš
<CrazyLemon> pa dej ..al si zrihtaj UTF8 ali ne več pisat šumnikov
<matjaz> ^
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je sam xchat pokvarjen http://i.imgur.com/ampeiVJ.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm..let me see vse druge normalno vidim razn njegovih Å¡umnikov, ko je na windowsih..yup must be my sw :)
<zdobbie> ne vidim sumnikov v limechatu, na posh os x
<zdobbie> ne vidim sumnikov v pidginu, na inferior-to-windows linuxu
<zdobbie> so what gives
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to zato ker ne uporabljaš weechat
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> pa tist pedobear client..kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> weebear?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: android n v2 got vulkan support
<dz0ny> and the link you request weeks ago http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/android-ns-second-preview-build-supports-vulkan-and-new-emoji/
<Seniorita> Android N’s second preview build supports Vulkan and new emoji | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Update also continues tweaking the multi-window API.«
<zdobbie> yay-ish
<CrazyLemon> but not really tho
<e1e> hello
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/sckgRKD.png
<msev-> Koper kanal to je to
<pitastrudl> jap
<pitastrudl> na ircnetu
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cej7vthXIAAisA7.jpg
<msev-> Hahaha
<idioterna> ka pol
<idioterna> gremo kej surgat?
<msev-> Js loh cez urco k je zj barca-atletico :p
<idioterna> ka pa je to
<idioterna> cez urco bom mel js druge obveznosti
<msev-> Fuzbal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kdaj boš dal kakšne custom mape gor?!?!
<idioterna> ne vem, ne znam
<CrazyLemon> you're a smart guy..i bet you could do it :>
<msev-> A pol ostali boste surgal
<msev-> Ker pol bom mogoce se js :)
<msev-> Mogoce se bom premislu
<CrazyLemon> e1e to jutri imaš čas da se odločiš kaj boš dala pri boutique
<CrazyLemon> če se do jutri ne odločiš..bo šlo v final release brez tega prevoda
<e1e> hvala za informacije CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> np
<e1e> sm glih gledla, kako kej pridejo stvari, nism vedla, da je treba do jutri...
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Seniorita> XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki
<e1e> torej sm razmišlala, al bi pustila tak ko je, ali pa Programski butik/butik programov ali pa trgovina programov/programska trgovina
<CrazyLemon> js sm za trgovino
<CrazyLemon> pa tist ubuntu mate boutique bi pa dal butik
<CrazyLemon> tko da je ločeno
<e1e> kulker vem je software boutique, a je kje napisan ubuntu mate butik?
<e1e> al to misliš za ono trgovino, kjer prodajajo pcje in ostalo?
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa kaj z malo več domišljije?
<lynxlynxlynx> sejmišče, trg, tržnica
<lynxlynxlynx> trg je sploh super za primere z omejeno dolžino
<e1e> trg programov? Programski trg?
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a kej veš, a so upgrade že porihtal?
<CrazyLemon> raje plac kot trg
<CrazyLemon> lynx ja
<CrazyLemon> sicer je bila še manjša težava z swapom
<CrazyLemon> pa screensaverjem
<CrazyLemon> ampak IMHO je to tudi zdaj porihtano
<CrazyLemon> lynx jutri je itak RC
<lynxlynxlynx> xscreensaver? :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da počakaj do jutri
<CrazyLemon> lynx ne vem kateri screensaver :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej si Å¡e ne upam
<CrazyLemon> lynx js bom z RC upgrejal
<CrazyLemon> tko da ti povem čez kak dan dva
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, ne poznaš jwz in debianovega debakla
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja..mislim za tisto trgovino za pcje etc.
<msev-> Zanimiv da bojo snapi ze
<CrazyLemon> tisto je ubuntu mate boutique
<msev-> A bojo snapi tut v vseh teh okusih ubunta?
<msev-> :p
<lynxlynxlynx> bom jst enkrat konec maja, takrat bi morale bit glavne neumnosti že mimo
<lynxlynxlynx> mam pa frišno nov disk, tako da je tudi prilika za probat še kaj drugega
<e1e> programski plac? ne sliš se vredu?
<CrazyLemon> e1e zakaj ne maraš trgovine? :/
<e1e> joj dans res ne morm velik razmišlat, ko me glava boli...
<e1e> CrazyLemon ma sej je lahko Trgovina no, če ni nič bolšga
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah boljša je trgovina kot trg :D
<CrazyLemon> trg moraš regulirat :p
<e1e> haha, a trgovine pa ni treba?
<lynxlynxlynx> bazar?
<e1e> Programski Bazar?
<e1e> kaj sploh pomeni bazar?
<CrazyLemon> podobno tržnici
<dz0ny> barantaš lahko za ceno :)
<dz0ny> al pa zamenjaš
<e1e> aha
<e1e> nevem no...
<e1e> CrazyLemon Kakšen pa je izčiščen uporabniški vmesnik?
<CrazyLemon> e1e poenostavljen
<msev-> idioterna, a gremo surgat
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja neb blo svoh sam
<idioterna> js bom mel v kratkem ene obveznosti
<e1e> aha, še nikol nism slišala
<CrazyLemon> e1e pač uporablja se izraz 'clean user interface'..in tako dobiš 'izčiščen' i guess
<e1e> CrazyLemon a lahko še prevedeš kar je ostal, pa tud če daš trgovina, pa tam spremeniš,ker js nemorm več, me preveč glava boli, morm it spat
<CrazyLemon> e1e če se spomnim bom dal tam trgovina :) ln
<e1e> ok, ena dolga je Å¡e za prevest, ostalo pa kratke
<e1e> ln
<e1e> pa hvala za pomoč
<msev-> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> nice writeup idioterna
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, če sem že kdaj bral od tebe kaj tako dolgega ^^
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> premal beres forume al kaj
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> sej sam na enem forumu pametujem
<idioterna> pa se to zdej bl po zasebnih sporocilih
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kaj to beremo?
<lynxlynxlynx> saga o lugosu, saga o pipi
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: mogoče, na st ponavadi vidim bolj vaje iz debatiranja kot pa kaj zares konstruktivnega
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: link?
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> konstruktivno ne pase na st
<idioterna> mislm, kadar sm konstruktivne reci pisal so mi jih zbrisal, pa sm nehu
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: samo za kabalo, sorry
<dz0ny> meh
<lynxlynxlynx> letos bo volilna skupščina in lahko prideš ponesreči v ta krog, tako kot jaz
<idioterna> dz0ny: hm
<idioterna> kam ti pejstnem
<idioterna> dz0ny: http://dpaste.com/16WE2J5
<Seniorita> dpaste: 16WE2J5
<dz0ny> idioterna: I would vote for you, sam nisem član :D
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> sej loh postanes, ce hocs
<dz0ny> nah, nikol vec clan drustva
<dz0ny> I have bad experience
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je pa blo?
<lynxlynxlynx> mal čudno za tako formalno lahkotno stvar
<idioterna> aha ja ubistvu
<idioterna> dz0ny: ni tok slaba pozicija to k
<idioterna> vclanit v lugos se je ful bl easy kokr ven pridt :)
<idioterna> mislm do zdej se je samo enmu uspelo izclanit iz drustva
<idioterna> kar pomen da je lugos hujsi kot svet knjige :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk jih je pa probal?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: mah podpresidente je uzel ves kes drustva, ker je pac mel dostop
<dz0ny> pol vse med sabo sprl
<dz0ny> na konc se ni dal nardit nc
<lynxlynxlynx> ouch
<dz0ny> no razen presidente se je mogu pred davki zagovoarjat
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: pomoje tut samo en
<idioterna> sam se je kr matral :)
<idioterna> mislm ni se strinjal in je protestno hotu izstopit
<idioterna> in je ugotovu da drustvo ne zna tega :)
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> se pozna, da društvo nima članarine, ker takrat so ponavadi avtomatske izključitve ob neplačilu
<idioterna> mhm
<upd> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-14
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> hai
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugZuEZiU-Uc#t=42m55
<Seniorita> Greatest Speech EVER: Bernie Sanders Holds Rally in Washington Square Park (4-13-16) - YouTube
<idioterna> kr nice
<Seniorita> »Live Stream: Bernie Sanders Holds Rally in Washington Square Park (4-13-16) GOTV Rally in Washington Square Park Join Bernie Sanders for a Washington Square ...«
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/CassandraRules/status/720342703372963840
<Seniorita> Cassandra Fairbanks auf Twitter: "Hillary "liar" sign ❤️✊🔥 #DemocracySpring https://t.co/UMQBgxZdtM"
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.04 aka Xenial Xerus | Jure za precednika
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> moti me edino to da nisi omenil ubuntu.si!
<CrazyLemon> mislim da si zaslužimo reklamo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> a je kej v javnosti blebetal?
<CrazyLemon> nč v javnosti..it was all encrypted
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: kot kaže mi grafična kartica crkuje - katera je ustrezna zamenjava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6470/kot-kaze-mi-graficna-kartica-crkuje-katera-je-ustrezna-zamenjava
<zdobersek> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/04/13/bernie-sanders-rallies-27000-in-manhattan/
<Seniorita> Bernie Sanders rallies 27,000 in Manhattan - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »"I came to this park to protest the Vietnam War," said actor and director Tim Robbins, one of many celebrity guests who warmed up the crowd for Sanders.«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> meh
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> o zakon oboje ste dal na radar
<msev-> to mi je všeč
<msev-> fronta-no :D
<msev-> ej
<msev-> a ponavad se zvečer surga al kko
<msev-> a se kdaj tut čez dan
<msev-> :D
<msev-> o brodul kko kj
<CrazyLemon> surgeaš ko želiš surgeat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGRxiu2lTP8  ko smo pri surgeanju
<Seniorita> [Insurgency] CLUTCH or KICK - Jackhammer Jimjams - YouTube
<Seniorita> »There is only one way how this episode can end.. or is there? Music used: Super Circus Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons: By At...«
<zdobersek> classic
<msev-> grdo
<msev-> kaj jm dela
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma kr kul videe ta tip
<CrazyLemon> https://chariyo.com/si
<Seniorita> Chariyo - slovenska platforma za množično financiranje
<Seniorita> »Poglej oglas in pomagaj slovenskim dobrodelnim organizacijam.«
<CrazyLemon> kr kul ideja..Å¡koda da ne gre brez facebook acc
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: CoverGloobus Is a Customizable Desktop Album Art Widget  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nUOUbAi93no/display-music-album-art-desktop-widget-covergloobus
<dz0ny_> ok primorski sejem you got my attention
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a spet al kaj?
<dz0ny_> http://www.mailchimp.com/abuse/abuse.phtml?u=2ec0ad7223dbdded23fa46482&id=b294cc67f7&e=b5699019e5
<Seniorita> MailChimp Abuse Desk | MailChimp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ js sm v gmailu označil kot spam
<CrazyLemon> po tistem apekovem odgovoru
<CrazyLemon> in ja..pod spamom so :D
<dz0ny_> jaz sem mjih njivama transactional providerju prijavil :)
<dz0ny_> ce ne bo pomagal
<dz0ny_> gredo z ip na blackliste
<dz0ny_> in jih bo mp kratko malo odjebal
<msev-> spet nism kao identified with services
<msev-> dang
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda ne.. reku sm ti..sasl :)
<msev-> ql sasl
<msev-> kašna je pa komanda za sasl :D
<CrazyLemon> poglej najprej če je loadan
<CrazyLemon> nato pofixaj Å UMNIKE!
<CrazyLemon> nato ko je loadan pa /msg *sasl help
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89fMgRMH2zM
<Seniorita> (AUDIO) BERNIE SANDERS FULL INTERVIEW WITH LARRY WILMORE (WEDNESDAY, APRIL 13, 2016) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »(audio) bernie sanders full interview with larry wilmore (wednesday, april 13, 2016)«
<msev-> pismo CrazyLemon ni shranu tale webadmin
<msev-> to je bil blem za nickserv
<msev-> zakaj ne shran ne dojamem
<msev-> pa kaj je to s temu bnc-jam no
<msev-> :(
<msev-> kko že iz kle iz irc konfiguriram module
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: win:)
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<msev-> kje se dobijo monitorji ful pocen :D
<msev-> na smetišču? :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Has Big Plans for Its System Monitor Tool  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-KF46Ce21xg/gnome-system-monitor-redesign-planned
<slax0r> msev-: recimo
<msev-> emmm
<msev-> kko pol te module konfiguriram od bouncerja
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- zato ker moraš shranit spremembe
<CrazyLemon> saveconfig or smth..RTFM
<idioterna> zdobersek: i'm sure he wishes now he was called brian
<idioterna> being a jewish guy who talks from the mound
<zdobersek> not a naught boy though
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get Weather Information From A Terminal Using Nothing But cURL  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/sIK8Ppqq3mc/get-weather-information-from-terminal.html
<pitastrudl> sublime text dobis kr licenco na netu
<pitastrudl> and it works
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> sublime text  vs. atom
<pitastrudl> go
<dz0ny_> atom slower
<dz0ny_> but you have better plugins
<dz0ny_> emmet, markdown preview, git client
<dz0ny_> etc
<dz0ny_> go-plus je tud zakon && go-debug
<dz0ny_> pa 1.7 je kr hitr postal
<dz0ny_> sublime je tko kt gedit
<CrazyLemon> atom is aight..and its free
<zdobersek> and its chromium
<anny_> https://atom.io/
<Seniorita> Atom
<Seniorita> »At GitHub, we’re building the text editor we’ve always wanted: hackable to the core, but approachable on the first day without ever touching a config file. We can’t wait to see what you build with it.«
<CrazyLemon> so you can browse the pornsites with atom ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<anny_> lolz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: if need be!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek please demonstrate
<anny_> huh
<anny_> dobra
<CrazyLemon> pozdravljena anny_
<slax0r> jutro
<anny_> čer
<msev-> pismo kašn nub sm
<slax0r> and atom? phahahahahhaha
<slax0r> no...
<CrazyLemon> we know
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sorry k ni vim an!
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon a username pa pass za sasl je enak kot tist k ga uporabljam za identify pr nickserverju
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: accepted
<CrazyLemon> msev- yes..zakaj bi bil drug?
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<msev-> makes sense da je isti ja
<msev-> ok sasl
<CrazyLemon> mechanism plain
<CrazyLemon> set msev- msevpassword
<anny_> slovenština je bolja
<msev-> sm crazy
<anny_> vemo to
<anny_> CrazyLemon in dz0ny_ sta so oddahnila, ker ju ne gnjavim več s problemi
<CrazyLemon> anny_ žal ne..you've been replaced
<CrazyLemon> by msev- :p
<anny_> auč
<anny_> je to ujel?
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<anny_> lopov
<slax0r> copy pasta
<CrazyLemon> sm lih jedu pasto
<CrazyLemon> sam ne copy
<anny_> dobr tek
<anny_> kopirni papir? :)
<anny_> proučujem gradivo za sys admina
<anny_> tako da mi je marsikaj bolj jasno kot prej
<slax0r> raje prouci kakega sysadmina
<anny_> tudi za to imam priliko
<slax0r> no vidis
<anny_> na žalost ste malce dolgočasni
<CrazyLemon> .gif oh no she didn't
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ffOXzMdJewNEc/giphy.gif
<anny_> jaz pa nimam vedno interesa za vlogo učiteljice
<anny_> to ista punca?
<anny_> sam povem, kot je
<anny_> vaše bejbe so tiho ali lažejo v fris
<slax0r> like I give a shit :)
<zdobersek> anny_: idioterna je prec dober sysadmin
<zdobersek> loh kej razlozi
 * slax0r gets popcorn
<anny_> prec dober?
<anny_> je na kosilu, zuto kar mirno pojej kokice in zalij s kolo
<anny_> danes ne bo predstave
<slax0r> ah dayum
<anny_> hebes lajf
<anny_> kadar je akcija, je boljsa kot v koloseju
<anny_> gre kdo na maraton z mano?
<zdobersek> kolk dolg planiras, da bos tekla?
<anny_> 4:30
<CrazyLemon> prepare for mic drop ...
<anny_> :)
<anny_> lahko se pelješ mimo s kolesom :)
<zdobersek> mhm
<anny_> moj noče iti
<zdobersek> idioterna bi loh zrtvoval ta cas, dab se poleg tebe svaljku po LJ
<anny_> ni niti približno v enaki formi
<zdobersek> do konca bi ze ksno mnenje spremenila
<anny_> hmmm
<anny_> zdobersek
<zdobersek> whatup
<anny_> ce se prav spomnim, je bilo kar nekaj vojn zaradi zensk
<anny_> bi rad, da se kaksno zakuham?
 * CrazyLemon vzame slax0rjeve kokice
<slax0r> finger weg!
<zdobersek> ne, k bos zgubwa
<anny_> z idioterno sva se že videla
<anny_> ampak me ni prepoznal
<anny_> +1 zame
<zdobersek> +1 zanj, more like
<anny_> ni moj tip
<anny_> -1 zanj
<lynxlynxlynx> spet en tak čuden moment, ko preklopim na ta kanal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8htz_5GhI8
<Seniorita> How to not drive a truck, Osijek, Croatia - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Crazy truck driver from Croatia, Osijek događaj od 01.04. 2016. kod Osijeka na obilaznici prema Čepinu.«
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: a kdaj ni?
<msev-> a če so whoisam sam sebe kko more zgledat output če sm registriran
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi enkrat idioterna vidu..brez gate
<anny_> we are crazy as batshit
<CrazyLemon> prav tako ni moj tip :/
<anny_> sicer ne bi bili tukaj
<CrazyLemon> * [msev-] is logged in as msev-
<anny_> tudi Krejzijev tip nisem
<lynxlynxlynx> slax0r: sure
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ne se sekirat..js se tudi ne!
<CrazyLemon> :*
<zdobbie> jabuk overload!
<zdobbie> lack o' yang :\
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..sam t-2 issues :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma mogoče je sam freenode
<msev-> kul mislm da registracija je poštimana :D
<anny_> kuga je bilo to?
<msev-> upam da nism si zj kšne buffer nastavitve pokvaru
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> ping timeout
<anny_> :/
<CrazyLemon> anny_ jah..sysadmina si razjezila pa je ukrepal :)
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> drgac pa freenode ma dans ze cel dan probleme se mi zdi
<anny_> dz0ny_?
<slax0r> sami neki netspliti se dogajajo
<anny_> bodo ze porihtali
<slax0r> in mislim da je to spet bil en tak moment
<slax0r> ker je povsod tone ljudi slo rakom zvizkan
<slax0r> zvizgat
<slax0r> ffs
<anny_> naj uganem
<slax0r> kar ugibaj
<anny_> there be ghosts in the machine
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Opera Beta Adds New Video Pop Out Feature  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TGUcHkUEfRo/opera-beta-adds-new-video-pop-out.html
<slax0r> o.O
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/IgnazioMagnani/status/720584845878018048
<Seniorita> Ignazio Magnani auf Twitter: "Hello Slovenia 🇸🇮 The @Space_Station is visible naked💥eye at 20:34 ⏰ @Delo @nmusar @petrasovdat @visitljubljana 🌍 https://t.co/ZGQN4Ur064"
<anny_> kako lepo!
<anny_> da napisem cel citat
<anny_> "Ever since the first computers, there have always been ghosts in the machine." iz filma I, Robot
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/720530926577545216   ahahaaha..tale ibro legenda
<Seniorita> Taksist Ibro auf Twitter: "Slovenske Novice su onaj lik u šoli k use prepiše od tebe pol ti dobiješ 2 on pa 3."
<slax0r> nikoli gledal
<anny_> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/718332075808530432
<Seniorita> Taksist Ibro auf Twitter: "Prvi bosanski čovjek je bio Hamo Sapiens."
<anny_> http://www.quotes.net/mquote/45744
<Seniorita> Dr. Alfred Lanning: there has always been ghosts in the machine, random segments of code that have grouped together to form unexpected protocols. Unanticipated these free radicals engender questions of free will creativity and even the nature of... the soul. Why is it that when some robots are left in the darkness they will seek out the light? Why is it that when robots are stored in an empty space they will group together rather than stand alone?..
<Seniorita> »A great memorable quote from the I, Robot movie on Quotes.net - Dr. Alfred Lanning: there has always been ghosts in the machine, random segments of code that have grouped together to form unexpected protocols. Unanticipated these free radicals engender questions of free will creativity and even the nature of... the soul. Why is it that when some robots are left in the darkness they will seek out the light? Why is it that when robots are stored in 
<anny_> napoved umetne inteligence
<slax0r> losing interest
<zdobbie> not with Go!
<anny_> ii...admin prsu
<zdobbie> SAVAGE
<anny_> http://giphy.com/gifs/terminator-gif-arnold-schwarzenegger-JDKxRN0Bvmm2c
<Seniorita> Terminator GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
<Seniorita> »Discover & Share this Terminator GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.«
<anny_> lp
<slax0r> zaka mate sploh autoop nastavlen ce potem vedno deop? :p
<CrazyLemon> its just demonstration of power and nothing else!
<zdobbie> autoop?
<slax0r> zdobbie: 16:02 -!- dz0ny_ [~dz0ny@unaffiliated/dz0ny] has joined #ubuntu-si
<slax0r> 16:03 -!- mode/#ubuntu-si [+o dz0ny_] by ChanServ
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> http://laravel.io/bin/okV1P
<Seniorita> Laravel.io - The Laravel Community Portal
<zdobbie> what autoop?
<slax0r> troll much?
<zdobbie> come again?
<zdobbie>  /kickmaybe slax0r
<slax0r> much power
<slax0r> such scare
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHO8j8uo5Z4
<Seniorita> Snaps on classic Ubuntu Q&A with Olli Ries - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We've just announced that Snappy is coming to the Ubuntu 16.04 desktop, and we know that you have a lot of questions about it. So we're having a live Q&A on ...«
<dz0ny_> stop playing with power
<zdobersek> .yt kanye power
<jabuk2> Kanye West - POWER https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L53gjP-TtGE
<slax0r> dafuq is snappy?
<zdobersek> aptitude, but for children
<dz0ny_> slax0r: osx apps na ubuntu
<dz0ny_> sandboxed
<msev-> ane bo ta fora da boš loh novejše verzije inštalirov na starejši distro da bo poštimal dependancije
<slax0r> a ne nek google compression shit?
<dz0ny_> slax0r: haha ja uspe jim dobra imena dat
<dz0ny_> msev-: ne
<msev-> pač da bo to lastnost od archa da lahko bleeding edge stvari inštaliraš tut na ubuntu preneslo
<dz0ny_> ne
<msev-> aja
<msev-> kko
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: to? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<Seniorita> IoT | Ubuntu developer portal
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: tist je cel stack
<msev->  transactional updates with rigorous application isolation.
<dz0ny_> snaps so containerji
<msev-> a ne pomen to da lahko updateš pa se ostalo nebo porušl?
<CrazyLemon> lxc?
<dz0ny_> recmo maš libreoffice snap
<dz0ny_> ki ma za osnovo lts14.04
<dz0ny_> pol pa gnome3 snap ki ma za bazo debian sid
<dz0ny_> etc
<dz0ny_> in to vse lahko hkrati poganjas
<msev-> ql
<dz0ny_> v ozadju je apparmor
<dz0ny_> os je linux
<dz0ny_> arch je ubuntu
<msev-> a to ne pomen da boš pač lahko novejše verzije programov laufov na starejšem os. če jih bo dev zapakiral v snap?
<dz0ny_> za ios je to core
<dz0ny_> za desktop je ubuntu (letni)
<dz0ny_> za telefone je android + core
<dz0ny_> lahko boš poganjal karkoli na ubuntu
<msev-> to
<dz0ny_> k patchaju tudi libc itd
<msev-> a tut android appe :D
<msev-> hahaah
<dz0ny_> sure
<msev-> ares
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> zakaj to noben ne govori Å¡e
<dz0ny_> tehnično te nič ne omejuje da neb v snap dal android stacka
<dz0ny_> k še nihče ne uporablja
<dz0ny_> pa appi bojo mlace počasnje deloval
<dz0ny_> pa več rama pokurl
<slax0r> kako je pa to kaj performance wise?
<slax0r> in stability wise?
<dz0ny_> bomo vidl :)
<slax0r> torej ko ene vrste emulator za fuck knows what
<dz0ny_> jaz sem sam core + snaps poganjal
<dz0ny_> slax0r: think docker for desktop apps with store
<dz0ny_> kr so dodal je dynmaic ldloader
<dz0ny_> pa apparmor
<slax0r> kul
<dz0ny_> k rabis ene patche
<dz0ny_> da sploh dela
<dz0ny_> patceh za kernel
<dz0ny_> zanimiv bo vidt ce se bo zacel wine snapse delat
<msev-> A snape za windoze appe
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> k zdje si moral neke skripte ganjat
<dz0ny_> da ti je namestil določeno verzijo stuffa
<dz0ny_> zdej bo downlaod > run
<msev-> Pa res
<msev-> Lepo
<msev-> Upam da bojo gnomarji pakiral v snape takoj k vn pridd
<msev-> Pride :)
<msev-> Da bomo lah ksne njihove appe takoj uporabljal
<slax0r> a gnome appov ne mores v unity al whatever pac je zaganjat?
<msev-> Ksne nove verzije
<msev-> Nevem kaj govorim
<msev-> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Uporabniški račun z omejitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43682#Comment_43682
<msev-> Mislm da pac k dajo novo verzijo gnoma da se njihovih appov ne da takoj nalozit v unity
<msev-> Oz ostale ubuntu verzije
<CrazyLemon> apache snap1
<CrazyLemon> !*
<CrazyLemon> sounds..safe!
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> kdaj pa gre na maraton?
<idioterna> 4 ure pa pol je mal cez 6 min/km pace?
<idioterna> to bi loh su zravn
<greggg> takle mamo... bios: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2uTW36AgbQzOWNWN3hDa1V4YUE/view?usp=sharing
<Seniorita> bios.png - Google Drive
<greggg> in Kubuntu LIve :https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2uTW36AgbQzOWNWN3hDa1V4YUE/view?usp=sharing
<Seniorita> bios.png - Google Drive
<greggg> ali je to sla graficna po gobe?
<greggg> ups otle je kubuntu: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2uTW36AgbQzZlUxR2NKMlpfV2c/view?usp=sharing
<Seniorita> kubuntu.png - Google Drive
<dz0ny_> greggg: ram ?
<dz0ny_> na cdju mam memory tester
<dz0ny_> probi tist
<dz0ny_> ce gre grafica pol niso taki artefakti
<greggg> kaj pa ram na graficni?
<greggg> ker resetira se kartica dokler ni samo software pospesevanja (v windows)
<CrazyLemon> če bi šla grafična..a misliš da bi ti požrla samo črke ali bi vse skupaj zgledalo čudno?
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam z dz0nyjem..zgleda kot corrupted ram
<zdobbie> fonts tasty as fsck
<CrazyLemon> greggg sej prek tega livea testiraj memory pa prečekiraj
<CrazyLemon> oziroma če imaš več kot eno palčko notri..dej eno vn pa poženi samo z eno
<greggg> ja
<greggg> mam 4 noter
<greggg> kaj pa ce jih malo spiham?
<CrazyLemon> greggg pol raje poženi live test če je možno :)
<CrazyLemon> greggg tudi lahko..pa z roko drgni konektorje
<CrazyLemon> meni je enkrat nov ram ni zaznalo..nesu na servis oni pravijo da njim dela
<CrazyLemon> prinesel nazaj in ouila..dela tudi meni :D
<CrazyLemon> samo konektorje je bilo potrebno mal zdrgnit
<greggg> ampak obakrat p ane more graficne zagnati niti v windows niti v linux ali je to zgolj slucaj?
<CrazyLemon> greggg a si obakrat uporabljal enak ram? :P
<greggg> eh ja isti je noter.
<CrazyLemon> greggg preden greš v nakup nove grafične..je lažje preverit (cenejši) ram
<greggg> 4GB rama a to test traja cez noc? ali ima kaksen hiter test?
<CrazyLemon> kot pa kupit grafično..in nato še ram :)
<CrazyLemon> greggg a imaš 4x1gb?
<greggg> meh DDR2 je...
<greggg> ja
<CrazyLemon> greggg js bi se Å¡el bisekcijo :)
<dz0ny_> greggg: ko se nalozi win se porabi vec rama
<jabuk2> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<dz0ny_> in lahko ravno v tist del pride
<dz0ny_> glede na to da mas cudno ze ob bootu nakazuje nekaj kar je v uporabi ze zelo zgodaj
<greggg> ok
<greggg> ceravno se vse nalozi normalno razen videa
<greggg> caki bom zagnal memtest ali kaj je ze tisti...
<greggg> eh pa saj to verjetno dela celo noc a ne?
<dz0ny_> greggg: tkole zgled ako gre graficna http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t228/spono_photo/DSCN1763.jpg
<Seniorita> DSCN1763.jpg Photo by spono_photo | Photobucket
<Seniorita> »Explore Brendan Wolfson's photos on Photobucket.«
<dz0ny_> or this http://i.stack.imgur.com/VdXFy.jpg
<dz0ny_> greggg: ram ti pove v 5min
<dz0ny_> ce je je orng fuc :)
<CrazyLemon> or this http://kevino.ca/sites/default/files/blackscreen-16-9.png
<greggg> pa ornk crkne
<greggg> mislim zmrne ekran
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ti mem test pove na katerm slotu je corrupted palcka?
<greggg> 15.10 je dal sam beep in se ni zgodilo nic. zdaj poskusam 14.04 da vidim kaj porece...
<greggg> neki mi  USB ne dela al kaj z sistemi... sem msilil ultimate boot cd uporabit
<greggg> unable to find medium containing live system.
<greggg> ok evo nasel semenega ko je zbootal
<greggg> memtest86 v 4.3.6 saj bi moralo to biti ok a ne?
<greggg> so pa po celem ekranu karike marike neki znaki. pise \est namesto test ipd
<greggg> cac'e namesto cache
<upd> dddd toj grafična fuč..
<greggg> saj sploh ne vem kako bom videl ce so napake ;-) v spominu
<CrazyLemon> torej če je grafična fuč pride do char replacementa?
<CrazyLemon> greggg se izpišejo..z rdečo :)
<upd> CrazyLemon, da, grafična ima tud ram.
<greggg> ah ok pise Ezrors2 ( 0 (
<CrazyLemon> upd moja ne!
<greggg> ram na graficni?
<CrazyLemon> no ima..shared je
<greggg> to je ze brat rekel da je mogoce
<upd> greggg, http://i45.servimg.com/u/f45/12/65/59/50/memtes10.jpg
<upd> tkole bo to boš že videl
<CrazyLemon> greggg ram je :) tapravi ram :D
<upd> grafična!
<greggg> and the contest will be decided ... soon :-)
<CrazyLemon> potrebujemo .stava feature :)
<CrazyLemon> .stava ram
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> da :)
<dz0ny_> .roll ram grafična,tapravi ram
<dz0ny_> oh
<CrazyLemon> no more rollin'!
<greggg> zdej glede RAM nimam neke izbire. kaj pa glede graficne. ce rabim novo s ene morem odlocit vecji pretok pomeni pocasnejsi procesor: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6470/kot-kaze-mi-graficna-kartica-crkuje-katera-je-ustrezna-zamenjava#latest
<Seniorita> kot kaže mi grafična kartica crkuje - katera je ustrezna zamenjava - Ubuntu.si Forum
<greggg> test 7 je zaenkrat vse ok
<greggg> prvi pass ali kako je ze to
<greggg> pass 0
<greggg> vse neki stare gare skupi flikam...
<greggg> bo teba siht zamenjat al pa neki
<CrazyLemon> sj bo kmalu regres!
<greggg> aja sej res. samo jaz to rabim za dopust, pa servis za avto...
<greggg> drobtine
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi bozicnica ni tako zelo dalec! :D
<greggg> ja ce bo letos. lani so uspeli pridelat izgubo. sicer so jo dali ampak bolj zato da jih ne bi kdo iz uprave fasal
<greggg> nekaj malega
<greggg> ze drug mesec 1 teden dopusta za proizvodnjo... to ni dobro.
<greggg> ok torej kaj je bolje 128 sirina ali mocnejsi procesor? razlika je 10 EUR ce sem prav videl. za 25 eur vec pa dobis oboje
<greggg> ce bo graficna
<greggg>  ram itak ni neke izbire
<CrazyLemon> a imaš namen igrat neke hude igre?
<greggg> ce je windows xp gor :-) ja oblivion, doom3, fear, far cray 2 imam se namen, pa hearts of iron igram dobro samo tam se lahko zniza grafika pa je ok. pa minecraft, battlefield 2 to je vse 2005 in prej. half life 2 se nisem sel in se nekaj teh starih birad sel potem proti koncu leta. no pa malo za vnaprej gledam ko enkrat maticna crkne...
<greggg> aja se Skyrim bi menda deloval
<greggg> z dx9
<greggg> potem pa ze tako rabis bolj kot ne dx10 in visje windows. ali pa linux
<greggg> in opengl. po mojem ce bi dobil nekaj takega kot je ta lai malo mocnejse bi bilo ok.
<greggg> tu in tam se kak video pogledam, ceprav zadnje case to dela Rpi
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš hudih zahtev je čist vseeno katero kupiš IMHO :)
<greggg> ja ni cist tako ker ene so slabse od te ki jo imam zdaj.
<greggg> samo imajo manjso porabo elektrike. mogoce vem rama ampak vse drugo je pa slabse
<upd> sej maš uno stran z ocenami pa poišči svojo pa pejt navzgor do cene ki ti dopušča
<greggg> pa vem da AMD R7 ne bo delala
<greggg> ja sej to sem nekako nasel GT 730 zdaj imajo pa razlicne verzije te
<greggg> pa potem sem gledal se gt 740
<greggg>  cene se pa gibajo od 60 , 68, 75, do 90 za gt740
<greggg> bolj me zanima kaj je bolj pomembno spomin, GPU hitrost ali hitrost prenosa. seveda idelano bi bilo vse imeti za 90
<greggg> drugace smo na RAM test 9 in zaenkrat se vedno vse ok
<upd> glede na to da imaš 4gb rama bi vzel eno ki ima velik več spomina
<upd> ker to pomeni, da se lahko več sličic nalovda v gpu
<upd> zdej če ima manj rama pa večjo hitrost se več cpuja uporablja, ker je treba večkrat poslat dato na gpu
<greggg> aha torej bo tista za 75 eur najbolje
<greggg> Gigabyte GV-N730-2GI GV-N730-2GI - 75 EUR 128 bit 2 GB- 700 Mhz, spomin 1600 Mhz - resolucija 2560 x 1600
<greggg> vs.
<greggg> GIGABYTE GV-N730D3-2GI - 65 EUR 64 bit 2 GB- CPU 902 Mhz; spomin 1800 - resolucija 4096x2160
<upd> ja prva je bolša sam morš še vedit če imaš procesor dost dober
<greggg> monitor zaenkrat tako gre na 1280x 1024 ali kako je ze
<greggg> procesor imam pa slab AMD 3200+ single core, 2.4 Ghz
<greggg> FTW
<greggg> :
<greggg> -
<greggg> :-)
<greggg> samokt pravi mogoce nekoc pride upgrade in potem bi prisla prav mocnejsa varianta
<greggg> ce seveda zdaj ne bo povzrocala tezav
<greggg> pass 1 complete no errors press esc to exit
<CrazyLemon> its fixed!
<greggg> or shoul i say "Xass Comxdete$ no errors, press Esc to exit
<greggg> procesor : AMD Ithlof 64 3880+ LOL
<greggg> a bo kaj drugace ce probam kako drugo verzijo je sploh se smiselno nadaljevati s testom?
<zdobbie> this gonna be good http://i.imgur.com/h5hhtmk.jpg
<gregor3000> neki me je ven vrglo
<gregor3001> torej ali je smiselno nadaljevati z mem testom?
<CrazyLemon> shutdown -h now
<gregor3001> sudo
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš sudo če si root!
 * CrazyLemon dal svežo pasto na procesor
<zdobersek> root is for wimps!
<zdobersek> .yt microphones are for wimps
<zdobersek> jabuk?
<zdobersek> .yt microphones are for wimps
<jabuk> Shure KSM32 And Shure KSM137: KSM Series Studio Mics At Winter NAMM 2008 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHQvJmH0feg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: And We’re Off: Bq Begins Shipping World’s First Ubuntu Tablet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/LUYfwMifEaw/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-shipping-now
<zdobbie> vse so dol spipal z youtubea :|
<CrazyLemon> :(
<e1e> Hej
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: javi se
<pitastrudl> kok se kej pozna CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> nova pasta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nič kej dosti..še fan sm obrnu
<CrazyLemon> živjo e1e ..kako glava? še vedno na enakem mestu?
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da ko sm fan dal na procesor sm ga vmes premikal
<pitastrudl> uh ok
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..čist možno da pasta ni optimalno nameščena
<pitastrudl> gg
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja...mela še vlke probleme včeri, ampak zdaj zaenkrat vredu :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon pa hvala, ko si zrihtu prevode
<CrazyLemon> e1e ni panike
<CrazyLemon> pa očitno mal zamujajo s prevodi..in bodo mogoče komaj v ponedeljek jih posodobili
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj si rabu/rabiš ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: no more primorski sejem :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nobenga maila nism dobu..razn tistega da obravnavajo zahtevo
<dz0ny_> that one meas they are blocked :)
<CrazyLemon> or that they didnt send any new mails :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon aha, no pol bom Å¡e lahko mal pogledla kako pridejo not pol :)
<CrazyLemon> evo..odločili so se sedaj za Ubuntu Software in ne več GNOME Software
<e1e> A celo to jim je uspel?
<CrazyLemon> ma več različnih verzij je..in vse so pomešane :)
<CrazyLemon> tako da bomo zdaj imeli programi ubuntu..gnome programi.. programsko središče ubuntu
<e1e> ampak vse ne bo instalirano že na začetku?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kako pa zgleda?
<dz0ny_> men piše "programska oprema" app
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja..to je tudi :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako zgleda kaj?
<CrazyLemon> e1e to je en in isti program..samo različna imena zanj :)
<dz0ny_> tko http://i.imgur.com/OyN1KY4.png al kak drugace
<CrazyLemon> ker pač ne znajo spremenit povsod..da je povsod enako
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to je to ja
<dz0ny_> not seeing snaps
<CrazyLemon> gnome software app
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ #snappy :D
<dz0ny_> no such thing
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ try preden rečeš 'no such thing' :)
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/BEpyPcH.png
<e1e> zdej že vsaj mal bolš zgleda
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/BEpyPcH.png
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nope
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/6iAn7VB.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ /join #snappy
<CrazyLemon> ne search 'snappy'
<dz0ny_> lol
<e1e> o teh snappy sm že pa neki slišala na ubuntu podcastu
<CrazyLemon> e1e a danes?
<e1e> ne kakšne 3 al 4 nazaj...
<e1e> mal sm v zaostanku s poslušanjem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako v wordpressu preprečim loadanje določenega fonta?
<dz0ny_> depends :>
<dz0ny_> če je definiran v css
<dz0ny_> pobrišeš import
<dz0ny_> drugače maš filter za add_stylesheet
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kako je loadan
<CrazyLemon> vem da smo ga mi dequeueal se mi zdi
<dz0ny_> wp_dequeue_style
<dz0ny_> kater to?
<CrazyLemon> opensans-css
<CrazyLemon> neki novega zdj loada po posodobitvi teme
<CrazyLemon> pa 403ja pa mi gre na jetra :)
<CrazyLemon> pa dequeue ne pomaga
<dz0ny_> function twtwFFWD_queuing() {
<dz0ny_>         wp_dequeue_style( 'twentytwelve-fonts' );
<dz0ny_> }
<dz0ny_> add_action('wp_enqueue_scripts', 'twtwFFWD_queuing', 11 );
<dz0ny_> hacks all around
<CrazyLemon> sj mamo to že dequeue
<CrazyLemon> sam opensans-css mi noče odstranit
<CrazyLemon> pa ko iščem sploh ne najdem da bi obstajal ta font family
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> sm blokiral kr cel opensans
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway
<dz0ny_> twentytwelve-fonts
<dz0ny_> fora je da ga moraš ob pravem času
<dz0ny_> wp_enqueue_scripts je tik preden se izpiše na strani
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej mamo poštimano to
<zdobbie> mamo, mamo!
<CrazyLemon> shush
<idioterna> a bi sli ksn surge
<idioterna> tam me sprasujejo eni
<idioterna> msev-: ti bi rabu mal treninga ane
<CrazyLemon> lahk gremo
<idioterna> spet boste moj tipkanje poslusal
<CrazyLemon> nič novega
<idioterna> slusalke sm suni posodu
<CrazyLemon> a sam ene maš al kaj?!?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> sramota! sra-mo-ta!
<idioterna> kva pol
<idioterna> a prideste
<CrazyLemon> js nobenga ne vidim gor
<CrazyLemon> tko da ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pa itak gre kmalu spat
<CrazyLemon> msev- gleda nogomet or smth
<zdobbie> kaj pa vem
<idioterna> nc
<idioterna> js grem en hunt
<idioterna> alone if i have to
<CrazyLemon> ok..i'll join u
<zdobbie> me irl http://i.imgur.com/s2zd2X3.gifv
<CrazyLemon> but not really tho
<pitastrudl> http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/a20405/man-deletes-company-and-backups-accidentally/
<Seniorita> Man Deletes His Whole Company With One Bad Line of Code
<CrazyLemon> old
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a se učiš
<idioterna> pitastrudl: prit surgat
<idioterna> msev-: you too!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon uhh
<pitastrudl> tudi ja
<pitastrudl> ampak je punca tukaj tak da se bom posvečal drugje
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon Å¡tihni outsiderja zame
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ni outsiderja..in ja..do your best!
<pitastrudl> thanks!
<zdobbie> nej se punca connecta
<zdobbie> ane
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj ti zdj bluzis
<CrazyLemon> a prides al ja
<zdobbie> zal
<pitastrudl> zdobbie bi Å¡la sam se boji da bo prelahka igra in vam vse kille pobrala
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTaOf9ozO64
<Seniorita> Oliver Shanti - Journey to Shambala - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Oliver Shanti - Journey to Shambala from album " Circle of life " of 1997. ENJOY THE MUSIC«
<CrazyLemon> filip == machete???
<CrazyLemon> " we don't want to call it GNOME Software"
<CrazyLemon> in seveda bo zdaj ubuntu software store..
<CrazyLemon> spet nekaj tretjega
<CrazyLemon> ffs ubuntu
<e1e> a nisi reku, da so se že prej odločli?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ravno se pogovarjajo o tem
<CrazyLemon> :
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> reverting back to "With access to the Ubuntu Software Store"
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570479
<Seniorita> Bug #1570479 “[UIFe][FFe] Change application Name etc to Ubuntu ...” : Bugs : gnome-software package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> baje če je ubuntu software da tisti pri GNOME ne marajo da se tko imenuje
<e1e> ja bo pa Å¡e ena trgovina ;)
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<e1e> ko jih maš tak rad
<CrazyLemon> samo v prevodih :)
<e1e> a drugač pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> oh kje..
<CrazyLemon> ajde če se gre v kak špar al pa kaj takega..še gre
<CrazyLemon> ampak kak shopping za oblačila..to je zame mučenje
<CrazyLemon> js raje prečekiram na internetu kaj mi je všeč
<CrazyLemon> grem v trgovino..poskusim
<CrazyLemon> če paše..kupim in grem vm
<CrazyLemon> vn*
<CrazyLemon> ne maram se tam sprehajat pa preizkušat vse kar vidim etc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> hehe
<e1e> men pa glih v živilske ni za hodit, sploh ko morš večkrat it
<CrazyLemon> meni je pa kul..
 * CrazyLemon ma rad hrano :D
<idioterna> pa v zivilskih majo tut druge reci ponavad
<idioterna> tm k majo cote pa nc pametnga ni
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. za mal prebrskat če je kaj novega kar nism še poskusu :D
<e1e> oblačila pa tak eno obdobje neki, pol pa par mescev nič lol
<CrazyLemon> če bi lahk bi še gate naročal prek interneta :D
<e1e> tud tam ko majo cote, majo velik drugih stvari že...ko včasih sploh ne veš kaj tam delajo, ko nimajo nobene veze ...
<e1e> lol a tega pa Å¡e ni?
<CrazyLemon> je ja..na amazonu se zihr dobi..sam ne vem če je številka taprava
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu da imajo veliko drugih stvari..mi smo v kopru meli trgovino - ne vem če še vedno obstaja - so meli razne računalniške zadeve
<CrazyLemon> pa kolesa..v eni trgovini
<e1e> haha js tak pogost kupuješ, da že kroje vmes zamenjajo al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> če slučajno ko kupiš kolo rabiš še RAM ali kaj podobnega :D
<e1e> haha, ta je dobra lol
<CrazyLemon> !g digitalnica koper
<Seniorita> Kontakt - Digitalnica http://www.digitalnica.si/kontakt/
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno obstaja!
<e1e> aha
<e1e> pr nas je ena, ko v spodnjem štuku prodajajo bolj tehnične stvari, tv,video,pc,sesalce,mešalce, kosilnice in če dobr pomislim, tud kolesa, pa razna orodja lol
<CrazyLemon> očitno je tak trg, ki zahteva tako kolesa kot tehnične zadeve :D
<e1e> zgoraj majo pa obleke, posodo, darila, torbice, novoletne okraske ko so, igrače, papirnico pa nevem kaj še vse lol
<CrazyLemon> oh..vse v enem! fancy! :D
<CrazyLemon> zihr okrog te trgovine ni nobene druge vsaj v radiusu 20km :D
<e1e> sam živil mislim, da nimajo ... tist morš it pa čez cesto v mercator lol
<e1e> za naš kraj mamo ful trgovin... največ živilskih lol
<idioterna> tri hoferje
<idioterna> pet lidlov
<idioterna> sto merkatorjov
<idioterna> pet tisoc tusov
<idioterna> pa nobene banje
<CrazyLemon> meni je sam žal da ni več comshopov
<idioterna> a k so tok profesionalni
<CrazyLemon> ker zdaj dejansko nimamo nobene proper trgovine z računalniki ter rač. deli :)
<e1e> kaj jih ni, v ce je Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja ..sam ena ali dve trgovini sta
<CrazyLemon> drugo so zaprli
<CrazyLemon> vsaj pri nas so zaprli
<idioterna> sej mas mlacom v btc
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker mi je btc ful blizu ane :)
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> point
<idioterna> a na crnem kalu ste mel comshop?
<CrazyLemon> lol ne :)
<idioterna> :)
<e1e> aha, tu so tud skrčl, pa mal naprej je big bang, tak da nevem kak jim laufa...
<idioterna> a ti si iz cjala
<CrazyLemon> cj'la
<idioterna> ja sej ne znam lih dobr
<idioterna> spodnjesavinjskodolinskega naglasa
<idioterna> zgornjesavinjskega mal
<idioterna> k mam neko zlahto gor na recici
<CrazyLemon> http://odpiralnicasi.com/spots?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=comshop
<CrazyLemon> kaaaj
<Seniorita> comshop - Odpiralni Časi
<CrazyLemon> v kamniku majo trgovino pri nas pa ne?!?!
<e1e> pr nas rečemo cela, pa ne, mal vstran sm
<CrazyLemon> hm.. tam mate en raj! če se prav spomnim :D
<e1e> ja je neki, se večkrat mim pelem
<idioterna> kul, vn iz celja pa bl poznam
<idioterna> aha pol hods cez crnivc?
<idioterna> a si z gornga grada
<e1e> ne
<CrazyLemon> ne najdem kje je ta raj..tam nekje pri šentjurju pol prideš vn
<idioterna> hm to bom su mogoce v soboto ke
<idioterna> no al pa gor cez podvolovljek pa na solcavo
<idioterna> hm al pa mogoce na zaplano k morm en disk nest tja
<e1e> :o česa ne poveš ;)
<idioterna> a js?
<idioterna> js ful rad po hribih hodm s kolesom
<e1e> ne CrazyLemon
<e1e> misliš to http://www.rajskiotok.si/ ?
<Seniorita> Rajski Otok - Domov
<Seniorita> »Na izjemno atraktivni lokaciji, v srcu neokrnjene narave, na romantičnem otočku sredi jezera- Rajskem otoku, lahko izkoristite možnosti za preživljanje prostega časa, zabav, rojstnih dni,srečanj, tekmovanj ...«
<CrazyLemon> e1e to!
<CrazyLemon> sm vedu da je nek raj :D
<CrazyLemon> pa da je voda :D
<e1e> ja, vode maš več tam okrog...
<CrazyLemon> "vrhunska hrana" ..no ja :D
<e1e> dans je blo tak hecn, ko je blo mal meglen nad temi ribniki...
<e1e> a si jedu tam?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja..
<CrazyLemon> pa cesta tam je..obup
<CrazyLemon> že ko greš vn iz celja proti tem otoku je katastrofa
<e1e> pa tam Å¡e ni tak hudo...
<e1e> odvisno kje si Å¡el...
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pa sej ti si mtb guy
<CrazyLemon> ma vem da sm šel čez ene tire
<CrazyLemon> pa tam me je tko premetalo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ko sm v avtu sm road guy :D
<idioterna> aja kr v avtu si
<idioterna> izdajalc!
<idioterna> js nikol nism v avtu
<CrazyLemon> :(
<idioterna> razn vcasih.
<e1e> haha to je lahko na večih koncih, so pa tam že mal popravl ceste
<e1e> so pa na nov nardil kolesarsko stezo tam do celja kr dalec
<idioterna> to je kul
<e1e> sam bi blo bolš, če bi ceste mal bolš uredil...
<CrazyLemon> mhm..
<e1e> pa so verjetno še hujše kot tam ko si se ti pelu, CrazyLemon a si šel še kej dlje?
<CrazyLemon> e1e tudi proti Å¡entjurju so na enem odseku obup
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..tam je ogromno traktorjev na cesti in ne gre pričakovat da bodo vsako leto krpal tisto cesto
<e1e> sam na enem?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne spomnim se preveč šentjurja ker sm nazadnje bil v šentjurju...dve leti nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<CrazyLemon> vem da tam od krožnega proti šentjurju je bilo kr obup
<e1e> je tud ful tovornjakov, ko grejo iz avtoceste za rogaško in tam naprej...
<e1e> vem ja, no izpred 2 let so en odsek like 400m poflikal, ostalo je pa občasno mal zaflikano, sam da je pol slabše kot prej ponavad...
<CrazyLemon> e1e pa se kopate poleti v teh ribnikih ?
<e1e> js se ne, če se pa kdo drug pa nevem lol
<CrazyLemon> mislim..tisto okrog rajskega ni ravno ribnik ker se mi zdi da je kot ena reka tam zravn
<e1e> ja sam je mal vstran kr neki malih ribnikov/jezerčkov
<CrazyLemon> ja..zdaj vidim na google maps
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo :)
<e1e> ja, je tud jezero tam nekje kaksne pol ure stran
<CrazyLemon> lepo :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..dovolj imam za danes/včeraj :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> ln
<idioterna> js mam pa se deu
<e1e> js morm tud kmal it spat...
<idioterna> lahko noc
<e1e> uf kulk je že ura, ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-15
<upd> :)
<idioterna> ma ni se panike z uro
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km  V od ŽIROV @15/04/2016 05:07:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.15+E
<upd> naj se tresee
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05bDDmoXEt4
<Seniorita> Hillary Receives Massive Boos for Refusing to Release Goldman Sach Transcripts - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Brooklyn Debate. April 4, 2016.«
<zdobbie> tried to dodge it
<pitastrudl> hi
<pitastrudl> se pravi kdo zdaj zmaguje v murican volitvah?
<zdobbie> Trumpetino
<pitastrudl> rip
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: kot kaže mi grafična kartica crkuje - katera je ustrezna zamenjava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43683#Comment_43683
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> TGIF
<zdobbie> http://www.ece.ubc.ca/~sasha/papers/eurosys16-final29.pdf
<napsy> oh snap
<msev-> snappy
<dz0ny_> <MichaelTunnell>	dduffey: snappy is gone basically, look at the man stuff for snap
<dz0ny_> there is snap and snapps
<CrazyLemon> snaps and snappy*
<dz0ny_> there is snap(package manager) and snapps(packages) and snapcraft(package builder)
<CrazyLemon> snaps*
<CrazyLemon> pa dz0ny_ ne preveč verjet michaelu ker on ne razvija snappy
<CrazyLemon> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<Seniorita> IoT | Ubuntu developer portal
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: well there is no snappy in package index
<dz0ny_> but there is snap :>
<CrazyLemon> torej snappy je ubuntu core.. snap je package manager..snaps so pa paketi
<CrazyLemon> click paketi so pa spet druga zadeva
<CrazyLemon> ampak podobna snapom
<CrazyLemon> snapi so baje click paketi 2.0
<dz0ny_> :))
<dz0ny_> the confusion is strong
<CrazyLemon> very..še posebej če je vse snap*
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a nisi gledal včeraj tistega Q&A?
<dz0ny_> well snapps
<dz0ny_> not snaps
<CrazyLemon> said who?!
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense!
<dz0ny_> sn apps
<dz0ny_> wordplay
<CrazyLemon> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/
<Seniorita> Build apps | Ubuntu developer portal
<dz0ny_> that page is from last year
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno je snap paket
<CrazyLemon> več snap paketov  ==  snapS
<CrazyLemon> čeprav mi tile snapi po pravici sploh ne dišijo :)
<CrazyLemon> shitload bloata bo zdaj na sistemu
<dz0ny_> yes
<dz0ny_> z docker maš 3/4 distribucije
<CrazyLemon> ok..razumem za precej izpostavljene appe.. kot so razni strežniki http/sql/etc
<CrazyLemon> ampak vse ostalo..je pa nonsense
<dz0ny_> tist sploh ne bo veliko
<CrazyLemon> zato ne razumem kaj bodo snapi na namizju
<dz0ny_> ker bodo statično prevedeni
<dz0ny_> bl bo problem kak video player
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ na splošno ne razumem point snapov na namizju
<dz0ny_> sandboxing
<dz0ny_> everyone is doing it
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj bi pa rad sandboxal ? hexchat? weechat? music player?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> vse
<CrazyLemon> chrome itak že sandboxed..torej boš mel sandboxed sandboxed chrome :D
<dz0ny_> da
<dz0ny_> btw to folk pocne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ verjamem :)
<dz0ny_> zato mas un unicornos
<dz0ny_> al kaj je ze
<dz0ny_> k je dobil 100$m fundinga
<CrazyLemon> edino kar vidim smisla je... tesla :)
<CrazyLemon> oni bodo zelo veseli snapsov pa snappyja
<dz0ny_> kot sysadmin bom tud zelo vesel :)
<dz0ny_> sam pakiranje je mora
<CrazyLemon> pustmo strežnike! to ima smisla..ampak za namizje pravim da meni nima veliko smisla
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sej irc chan je tud funny
<dz0ny_> tam jih tržnik sprašuje kdaj bo to delal
<dz0ny_> in dev pravi 12 or more :>
<dz0ny_> 12h
<dz0ny_> ubuntu tržnik :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ optimist..tako marketing guy kot devs :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ torej kako se pol namesti snap PKG mngr?
<CrazyLemon> apt-get install snap ?
<dz0ny_> snapd :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako pa snape? snap install package?
<dz0ny_> sudo snap instal shout (irc klient)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a to je prvi official snap? shout? :D
<dz0ny_> snap find (seznam paketov)
<dz0ny_> edin k dela
<dz0ny_> vsi ostali so neki testi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj pa pravijo..kdaj bo dokumentacija?
<dz0ny_> next year :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny_> oz man snap
<dz0ny_> k prvo so mel namen uporabljat aufs
<dz0ny_> zdej so Å¡li na squashfs
<dz0ny_> in like 2 months
<dz0ny_> in pol maš tko http://i.imgur.com/L0LJQpk.png
<CrazyLemon> ssd maš almost ful!
<CrazyLemon> full*
<zdobersek> 73%? almost full?
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<CrazyLemon> thats almost 3/4!
<dz0ny_> they are all ssds
<dz0ny_> sam tam gor je steam :)
<dz0ny_> btw požene se z  /snap/shout/current/bin/shout
<shout-user-snap> hi?
<zdobbie> nai
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ wat? ni symlinka na /usr/bin/ or smth ?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> also gparted se mla zmeša :D
<CrazyLemon> torej announceajo zadeve ki niti približno niso porihtane.. thats so ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a je kak soundcloud client ?
<CrazyLemon> pa da je stylish!
<dz0ny_> !g github awesome-electron
<Seniorita> GitHub - sindresorhus/awesome-electron: Useful resources for ... https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-electron
<CrazyLemon> ty
<CrazyLemon> http://www.soundnodeapp.com/
<Seniorita> Soundcloud for desktop Windows/Mac/Linux. No need to install and media keyboard support
<Seniorita> »Soundcloud for desktop Windows/Mac/Linux«
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa tole?
<CrazyLemon> kdo testiral?
<CrazyLemon> testiral..ne dela :)
<msev-> kaj to pomen da me mux demux čip
<msev-> analog mux demux
<napsy> ti zdruzuje pa razcleni signale?
<msev-> ql
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: In prva Ubuntu tablica je ... Aquaris M10  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43684#Comment_43684
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Carbuzzcom/videos/1094816437244803/
<Seniorita> CarBuzz | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Granny Tries Auto Pilot For The First Time!CarBuzz«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @15.04.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 45% jugozahodnik 3.9 m/s (14.0 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:16:10, Kulminacija: 11:02:51, Sončni zahod: 17:49:32
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 33min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.2°C @15.04.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 43% južni veter 5.5 m/s (19.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:20:09, Kulminacija: 11:06:07, Sončni zahod: 17:52:04
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 31min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> stupid wind
<yang> no, da vidim kaj so napisali o M10
<yang> sem jo mislil kupiti
<yang> sam ce dobim kaksno drugo do 50 EUR vec prihranim
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm pa ugotovu, da ne vem čigavo kolo sem imel pred krajo; novi modeli so še vedno na voljo
<lynxlynxlynx> proizvajalec nikjer ni omenjen
<lynxlynxlynx> iskanje kot blagovno znamko tudi bolj kaže, da se prodaja samo pri nas
<yang> jaz imam takega, ki ga nihce ne bi zelel ukrast
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kvadratna kolesa?
<yang> http://jp.si/Puch/
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj ga ne bi?
<yang> kaj bo s takim
<yang> krade se boljse
<lynxlynxlynx> krade se vse, to je pa že oldtimer
<yang> ja iz 60ih let je
<yang> bbl kosilo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ meh..tist tvoj cumulus sploh nima podpore za linux!
<CrazyLemon> (awesome electron app)
<lynxlynxlynx> ... ok našel v registru blagovnih znamk :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj teb spet ne dela http://i.imgur.com/0hRWFkB.png
<dz0ny_> fix your apu :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> soundnode app?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sploh ne dela login with google/facebook
<dz0ny_> tist sm zihr da ne bo
<msev-> dobr zgleda tale app
<msev-> a je za soundcloud a za spotify?
<msev-> in ali je kaj od tega free :D
<msev-> haha
<yang> free as in free beer or free speech ?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: uslisal sm te
<msev-> free as in beer
<idioterna> cak najbols da grem slikat
<msev-> kdaj se bo gikal kj
<msev-> surgi nas kličejo
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ja bomo vidl
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://bou.si/pic/black-bars-nago.jpg
<idioterna> se zic bi mogu dt crn gor
<idioterna> no sej mogoce bom kdaj
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jp..much better.. še črn sedež pa bo awesome :)
<idioterna> zakaj neb pol rajs kr crnga bmwja kupu
<idioterna> to bo se yangu vsec
<CrazyLemon> sam moraš dat še tinted windows..če ne ne bo dovolj ghetto za yanga
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj maš to rdečo zadevo na seat tubeu?
<CrazyLemon> luč ?
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> to je za froce vlect
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://bou.si/pic/rapha-stumf-z-roza-crto.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<zdobbie> .vreme Cjele
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 20°C @15.04.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 47% zahodnik 5.9 m/s (21.2 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:12:56, Kulminacija: 10:59:58, Sončni zahod: 17:46:59
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 34min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> peeha
<idioterna> tle tut
<idioterna> sam grem vseen v hrib
<idioterna> sprobat kko se obnese
<zdobbie> si ze pofiksu?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> zdobbie: https://bou.si/pic/black-bars-nago.jpg
<zdobbie> ass saverja pa mnde dons ne bos rabu
<idioterna> najbrz ne
<zdobbie> pa trajbas kej makedam pa hosto s tem, al samo asfalt?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja 95% asfalt recmo
<idioterna> makadam se vcasih znajde na cesti
<idioterna> v hosto pa mogoce enkrat na mesec zavijem, cez poletje
<CrazyLemon> idioterna aja ti si kupu tudi zadnji menjalnik
<CrazyLemon> a spet ultegra ali so tokrat šel korak višje?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ultegra ja
<idioterna> mislm sej bi tut 105 vzel
<idioterna> sam ni blo na zalogi
<zdobersek> cheap bastard!
<idioterna> i'm not competing!
<idioterna> i'm just doing better drugs
<idioterna> nc, grem
<zdobbie> srecno
<CrazyLemon> js sm zelo zadovoljen s svojo 105ko
<zdobbie> SRAM je kul
<CrazyLemon> sam pedala 105 so pa overpriced madona!
<CrazyLemon> mislim čist vsa pedala spd-sl so overpriced
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie eTap?
<CrazyLemon> tist je kul ja
<zdobbie> double-tap
<zdobbie> al karkol je ze marketing name
<zdobbie> nimam stroma
<CrazyLemon> eTap ni strom..its wireless.. kar pomeni da je neki stroma ampak wireless!
<zdobersek> mislim, da majo na bluetoothu narejen
<zdobbie> tist je pa dragu ku zafran!
<CrazyLemon> 2.5k€
<CrazyLemon> more or less
<CrazyLemon> Utilizing 128-bit encryption, eTap shift signals are transmitted and received in accordance with SRAM's proprietary wireless protocol known as AIREA.
<CrazyLemon> http://road.cc/content/news/186329-unsightly-bulges-new-zealand-hotelier-bans-lycra
<Seniorita> Unsightly bulges? New Zealand hotelier bans Lycra | road.cc
<Seniorita> »Lunch boxes said to be spoiling breakfast appetites«
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<zdobbie> remoteh control https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d66-AsTkF70
<Seniorita> Crushing cable box with hydraulic press - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Cable box vs. our press Check out our Facebook and instagram pages https://www.facebook.com/officialhpc/ https://www.instagram.com/hydraulicpresschannel Do n...«
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<e1e> hej
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kk kej?
<zdobbie> vrej
<CrazyLemon> v redu..razn dejstva da sm lačn in da bi jedu hamburger
<CrazyLemon> big juicy hamburger
<zdobersek> like the fatty you are
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> i'm just big boned :(
<CrazyLemon> prvi merge na githubu  \o/
<CrazyLemon> pri projektu ki ni dz0ny_jev :D
<zdobersek> coolio
<e1e> ah js nism nikol mela rada burgerjev oz. vse tiste priloge zravn lol
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
 * CrazyLemon loves them burgers 
<CrazyLemon> in vse kar spada zravn :)
<e1e> hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz2k6t6rjBY
<Seniorita> Emilia Clarke Accidentally Crashed A “Game Of Thrones” Wedding - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »There was a Westeros wedding happening in Emilia's hotel, even though, historically, weddings have been pretty awful on "Game of Thrones." More CONAN @ http:...«
<CrazyLemon> uff..tale pa je... uff :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi mogu začet gledat game of thrones :)
<matjaz> ne gledaš?!
<matjaz> wat?!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: she regularly goes commando
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i know..and i like it and she's hot
<CrazyLemon> and i'm still hungry
<e1e> a si ne morš it poiskat/kupit?
<CrazyLemon> lahko..samo ne da se mi :D
<e1e> se mi je zdel, da bo tak ja ;)
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/racunalnik-je-prvic-postal-kreativni-direktor-v-oglasevalski-agenciji/390742
<Seniorita> Računalnik je prvič postal kreativni direktor v oglaševalski agenciji :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »V japonski veji og aševalske agencije McCann so v začetku meseca kot prvi na svetu na mesto kreativnega direktorja "zaposlili" računalnik. Njegova glavna naloga bo brskanje po podatkih.«
<msev-> Ej a nau soundcloud za placat?
<msev-> Al zakaj raveate od te soundnode aplikacije pa jo forkate pa to
<CrazyLemon> sej jo ne forkamo
<CrazyLemon> in ne ne bo..boš mel pa na voljo plačljivo možnost ja
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: See Ubuntu Convergence in action on the NexDock [Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/LktnFAZNl9o/ubuntu-touch-nexdock-video
<msev-> Kaj ne bo crazylemon
<CrazyLemon> ne bo za plačat..as in pay or leave možnost
<CrazyLemon> https://soundcloud.com/go
<Seniorita> Go Premium - Listen to music
<msev-> a gremo že surgat
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> uresnic mislm da bi loh sam
<idioterna> stusirat se morm
<msev-> povej
<msev-> kdaj čmo
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Tablet First Hands On Video  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VbneJUiBITU/aquaris-m10-ubuntu-tablet-first-hands-video
<dz0ny_> .yt giants savior
<jabuk1> Here's My Heart - David And The Giants https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1LJaz761s8
<dz0ny_> .yt giants savior adore
<jabuk1> Savoir Adore - Giants [Audio] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X7MWjmo_Zc
<CrazyLemon> nice one
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: First Real World Reviews of the B1 M10 Ubuntu Edition Tablet Appear Online  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MAof3r81nOI/m10-ubuntu-tablet-user-reviews-video
<msev-> brb
<msev-> odkril sm en kulski pocen senzor
<msev-> gesture senzor
<msev-> 2.5 usd
<msev-> python lib za rpi, in isto lib za arduino
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> Kaj je BORCI :D
<msev-> a bomo kj gikal
<msev-> :D
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc77TfPEQS0 djte ful naglas volumen
<Seniorita> Sparkfun RGB & Gesture Sensor: APDS-9960 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Please watch with annotations. This video is a demonstration of our mid-semester project for ECE 4180 at Georgia Tech. Sparkfun provides an Arduino-based lib...«
<zocky> a je ta pretežka?: http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/krizanka/pet6
<Seniorita> Gledališka | Križanke
<Seniorita> »Dnevna spletna križanka - Gledališka«
<CrazyLemon> ful
<lynxlynx> grem pogledat
<zdobbie> pandur je bil easy enough to guess
<zdobbie> vseh njegovih dram sicer nisem vedu
<CrazyLemon> pandur je bil my guess ker je trenutno 'hot topic' to pa vse kar sm vedel o pandurju :)
<lynxlynx> jaz sem preveč nekulturen, bi pa ga pa prek njegovih punc lahko izgooglal
<lynxlynx> drugo je Å¡lo
<msev-> a pol se zberemo spet skupi
<msev-> :P
<idioterna> js nam mogu dons
<msev-> dang
<msev-> no djte me pingnt če boste še kj
<idioterna> ja jutr
<idioterna> zdej sm u novm mestu
<msev-> A si v zidanci :p
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> v skretu v cineplexu zdele
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-16
<upd> !t en sl preceding
<upd> .prevedi en sl preceding
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km  V od KNEŽAKA @16/04/2016 07:53:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.63+N,+14.28+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: kot kaže mi grafična kartica crkuje - katera je ustrezna zamenjava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43685#Comment_43685
<zdobbie> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/276520-report-sanders-earned-less-in-a-year-than-clinton-in-one
<Seniorita> Report: Sanders earned less in a year than Clinton in a single speech | TheHill
<Seniorita> »Clinton gave multiple speeches in 2014 worth more than Sanders's $200,000 income.«
<zdobbie> also, "In a statement, Hillary Clinton noted the family had given $15 million to charity since 2007. The tax returns show $14.8 million of that went to the Clinton Family Foundation."
<zdobbie> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/04/15/sen-bernie-sanders-releases-tax-returns-2014/83074944/
<Seniorita> Sen. Bernie Sanders releases tax return from 2014
<Seniorita> »Sen. Bernie Sanders and his wife on Friday released their full 2014 tax return, showing a combined income of more than $205,000, following pressure from Democratic presidential campaign rival Hillary Clinton.«
<zdobbie> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/apr/15/sarah-palin-bill-nye-climate-change-hustle-film
<Seniorita> Climate change denier Sarah Palin: 'Bill Nye is as much a scientist as I am' | US news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Ex-Alaska governor promotes Climate Hustle film and calls for intervention to stop the ‘peer pressure’ as world leaders agree global warming is a serious threat«
<idioterna> absolutely.
<idioterna> oh my gosh, they must have been really crushed by this
<zdobbie> your move Cerar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eak_ogYMprk
<Seniorita> PM schools reporter on quantum computing during press conference - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Justin Trudeau responds to a flip question from reporter with a good-natured, not-so-flip answer. To read more: http://www.cbc.ca/1.3537098 »»» Subscribe to ...«
<CrazyLemon> a je že kdo upgrejdal z 14.04 na 16.04 ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/user/coachella/featured
<Seniorita> Coachella - YouTube
<Seniorita> »i am a music & arts festival«
<CrazyLemon> update-manager -d crashes :D
<CrazyLemon> do-release-update -d doesn't crash \o/
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> .aptf fonts-noto-cjk
<CrazyLemon> .apt fonts-noto-cjk
<jabuk> fonts-noto-cjk {wily, xenial}
<CrazyLemon> cca 25min za download vseh updejtov
<CrazyLemon> pri ~1MB/s
<CrazyLemon> kr neki napak pri upgrejdu
<CrazyLemon> pa do-release-update crashnu na koncu
<CrazyLemon> lets reboot and fix this sh1t
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Will You Upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? [Poll]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UUnE6d9y_Go/will-upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-lts-poll
<CrazyMelon> in seveda je upgrejd failal tako da boli glava
<CrazyMelon> grub se loada..to je pa vse :)
<dz0ny_> lol
<CrazyMelon> kernel Å¡e vedno 3.x
<CrazyMelon> v grub recovery modeu
<CrazyMelon> je takoj kernel panic
<CrazyMelon> ker manjka init
<CrazyMelon> obviously :)
<CrazyMelon> and so on
<dz0ny_> Linux dz0ny 4.4.0-18-generic
<CrazyMelon> showoff :)
<dz0ny_> from januar i think
<CrazyMelon> ti si upgrejdal z 15.10
<CrazyMelon> ne 14.04
<CrazyMelon> :)
<dz0ny_> ja pred tem pa z 14.04
<CrazyMelon> ne..z 14.10
<dz0ny_> no edin kr sem rm -rf je .gnome{2}
<CrazyMelon> ne gre z 14.04 na 15.10
<CrazyMelon> vem..ker sm poskusu na laptopu :)
<CrazyMelon> in seveda..edini ključek na kateremu je ubuntu
<CrazyMelon> noče bootat iz neznanega razloga
<e1e> hello
<CrazyMelon> howdy
<e1e> a so že popravl, da lahko posodobiš iz 14.04, ker pri beta 2 je pisal, da ne tega delat
<e1e> Do Not Upgrade from 14.04!
<e1e> There is an issue affecting all Ubuntu flavours that will cause an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 to fail, hard!. See bug #1555237 for details. Upgrades from 15.10 to 16.04 work just fine.
<CrazyMelon> e1e: zaenkrat ti ne priporocam tega :)
<CrazyMelon> sm poskusil upgrejdat..pa nism prsu dalec :)
<e1e> js mam tak 15.10 ;) pa bom počakala, da bo final...pa pol enkrat posodobila, ker mislim celotn sistem zbrisat in si ga razdelit na več delov
<CrazyMelon> po moje je najbolj pametno naredit clean install :)
<CrazyMelon> aja..pol ni panike  zate :)
<CrazyMelon> js zdj ne vem..ali naj se igram z mountanjem pa upgrejdanjem prek live usbja
<CrazyMelon> ali naj kr naredim clean install
<e1e> odvisno kaj maš na disku... pa če maš backup vsega...
<CrazyMelon> ma home particija je itak posebej..tko da tisto je varno
<CrazyMelon> pa večina če ne vse je ali na githubu ali na raznih oblakih :)
<CrazyMelon> sam programi in nastavitve so tisto kar me matra
<e1e> a ni en app, ko ti to shrani? če lahko dostopaš do tja?
<CrazyMelon> e1e: ni več nobenga dostopa do sistema :D
<CrazyMelon> vse je broken
<e1e> ja sej zato je pisal, da ne posodablat iz 14.04 vrjetno
<CrazyMelon> e1e: ampak to je pisalo za beta 2.. po tistem so to govorili da so popravili
<CrazyMelon> pa ocitno niso :)
<e1e> ja, kaj je že kej novga?
<CrazyMelon> ja..hrbet me ne matra več.. to je novo :p
<CrazyMelon> če pa sprašuješ za ubuntu ISO pa ne.. 14.4 bi mogu bit release candidate
<e1e> js mam sicer en star laptop ko ma 14.04 nameščen, sam ma amd grafično, pa ne uporablam ga tulk več, tak da tam bom še kr počakala
<CrazyMelon> pa očitno imajo določene težave in je v načrtu za ponedeljek
<CrazyMelon> ja..js sm na takem laptopu trenutno
<CrazyMelon> pa je 15.10 gor :)
<CrazyMelon> pred tem pa je bil 14.04
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 19°C @16.04.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% zahodnik 7.6 m/s (27.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:11:08, Kulminacija: 10:59:44, Sončni zahod: 17:48:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 37min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.4°C @16.04.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 35% jugozahodnik 6.3 m/s (22.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:18:24, Kulminacija: 11:05:53, Sončni zahod: 17:53:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 34min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> tis windy
<zdobbie> sunki 46kmh
<CrazyMelon> lies..all lies
<zdobbie> me je parkrat fino precno preslikal
<CrazyMelon> dej ne zmisljuj si zdaj da si bil na kolesu
<CrazyMelon> we know you lazy
<zdobbie> booboo I can link you the Garmin file
<CrazyMelon> riiight
<zdobbie> alas, brez GPS podatkov
<e1e> aha, no js mam tam še windows 7 gor, pa ful stvari, tak da se mi ne da preveč eksperimentirat...
<zdobbie> cuz I won't be a part of the NSA-controlled system
<CrazyMelon> success!!
<CrazyMelon> boota se usb!
<CrazyMelon> vsaj neki! \o/
<zdobbie> usb flashed with what?
<CrazyMelon> 16.04 beta 2! read the scrollback dude!
<e1e> piha pa res, čeprav je sončno, no vseen bolš ko v Silverstonu, ko je dans snežil!
<CrazyMelon> silverstone UK?
<e1e> ja
<CrazyMelon> aja..ti si f1/motogp fanica :D
<e1e> pa še par stvari bi se našlo ;)
<CrazyMelon> formula e?? :D
<e1e> trenutno gledam World Superbike :)
<e1e> tud sm že gledla FE, sam letos ne velik, je ob takih čudnih urah, pa zvok mi ni všeč...
<e1e> https://twitter.com/FIAWEC/status/721271605096263680
<Seniorita> FIA WEC auf Twitter: "#6hSilverstone => #6hSilversnow ❄️❄️❄️ #WEC https://t.co/jDPtnwcoxR"
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuwprXAaSv0
<Seniorita> KEVIN THE CUNT - YouTube
<CrazyMelon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyMelon: pong
<CrazyMelon> hmm
<CrazyMelon> mogoce sem delno resil tezavo
<e1e> sploh nism opazla, da maš drug nick zdej CrazyMelon
<CrazyMelon> e1e: ja..nimam podatkov za CrazyLemon
<CrazyMelon> pa potem uporabljam melon
<e1e> kak to, da nimaš?
<idioterna> v drugih hlacah jih je pustu
<CrazyMelon> jah podatki za povezavo so na racunalniku ki trenutno ni uporaben
<CrazyMelon> ampak progress!
<CrazyMelon> instalirajo se paketi!
<e1e> aja
<CrazyMelon> ocitno je vsega bil kriv inkscape PPA
<CrazyMelon> ignorirajte link.. https://paste.sh/lZgFX8cN#ImvKXh9K4O9UdhPDI7Rwd0k5
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<matjaz> dude
<matjaz> čist preveč jih je
<CrazyMelon> but not really
<CrazyMelon> tam..10-15 programov
<matjaz> en sysmonitor poznam, ki je indicator in dost kul
<matjaz> syspeek, je v webupd8 ppa
<CrazyMelon> sej ta tudi je ok
<CrazyMelon> na syspeeka moras kliknit da precekiras
<CrazyMelon> ta pa ti takoj pokaze vse kar rabis vedet
<matjaz> a vidim ja, na tem vse piše
<CrazyMelon> cpu,network
<CrazyMelon> no pa pejmo na reboot..wish me luck!
<manca_> hejla. kdo tu? razen limončka, ko gre?
<matjaz> CrazyMelon, good luck!
<matjaz> manca_, o/
<e1e> good luck CrazyMelon
<manca_> se kdo spozna na skeniranje v ubuntu?? na tiskalnik sem povezana preko wifi ... zdaj pa tiska mi, vse driverje imam nameščene, zdaj pa ne vem, kateri program bi potrebovala, da lahko skeniram dokument pa shranim na kompu
<manca_> na simple scan sem dala pa mi neki melje, samo ne vem ...
<e1e> manca_ eno je Enostavno optično branje, v meniju Grafika?
<manca_> hvala, ravnokar to delam ...
<manca_> pa mi tiskalnik ruži ko ... mogoče ker prvič skeniram nanj?
<e1e> meni je do sedaj delal brez problema, pa sm že velik skenirala z njim ampak sm mela s kablom povezan
<manca_> e, mi je skeniralo v jpg. kaj pa pdf?
<e1e> ko shraniš napiši .pdf za imenom datoteke
<manca_> probala ... broken document
<e1e> je pa tud v levem spodnjem oknu opcija, da zamenjaš file format, ko shranjuješ
<manca_> sem sem ... pa je zlomljen dokument :)
<e1e> še enkrat poskusiš, al pa daš shrani kot?
<manca_> sem
<manca_> pa ne gre
<manca_> pa dobro, bom sama pdf ustvarla
<manca_> iz slik
<e1e> katero verzijo programa pa maš?
<manca_> 3.12.3
<e1e> js mam 3.18.2
<manca_> saj bom še kaki update sprožla, ker je pač na frišno sistem
<e1e> in v tej verziji dela, ker men včasih, če nism pozorna kr shrani v pdf, pa ponavadi nočem tega
<manca_> grem reštartat še probat ... po vseh posodobitvah kdaj kaj zamelje
<manca_> brb
<manca_> nič ni posodobil tega ... ok, saj bom iz slik dala v pdf-je
<manca_> e, zdaj je pa uspelo
<manca_> mal je blo treba v rit brcnit
<e1e> haha, no lepo, da ti je uspelo
<manca_> pa še nekaj poguglam in če ne ugotovim, tu vprašam
<CrazyLemon> je bela cesta! ubuntu-desktop sm mogu nato še inštalirat
<CrazyLemon> in ta je nato vmes kr ustavu install
<CrazyLemon> in potem fixat vse skupaj Å¡e to
<manca_> boogii
<manca_> vsaj net imam hitr
<e1e> no vsaj uspel ti je, če si zdej nazaj CrazyLemon ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e vedno uspe! samo vprašanje časa :D
<e1e> ja, pa znanja...
<manca_> limun je car, kar se tega tiče
<manca_> kako se v terminalu doda novi workspace? probavam v nastavitvah, omogočila sem dodajanje delovnih površin, samo ko probam, ekran samo malo blinkne, naredi pa ne dveh površin
<manca_> al moram spet se odlogirat pa logirat nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> na preprost način? se ne da ravno.. to je kakšna možnost v gconfu/dconfu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa mora bit terminal?
<CrazyLemon> nič..reboot še enkrat
<lynxlynx> uspelo?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> sicer dva programa crashata..aspell pa wbritish ampak ok..no big deal
<CrazyLemon> definitivno je pa pametno ppa-purgeat inkscape :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.6°C @16.04.2016 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 33% jugozahodnik 4.7 m/s (16.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:18:24, Kulminacija: 11:05:53, Sončni zahod: 17:53:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 34min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<manca_> zato mora bit, ker mi ne sprejema tistega, kar naklikam v settingu
<manca_> CrazyLemon, a maš rolete dol?
<CrazyLemon> manca_ ne
<CrazyLemon> dconf-editor si zdownloadi pa prečekiraj org.compiz.unity.profiles.core vrednosti hsize pa vsize
<CrazyLemon> pa org.compiz.integrated imaš tam en checkbox display-all-workspaces
<CrazyLemon> to pa lahk tudi prek terminala zalaufaš
<CrazyLemon> prek gsettings
<yang> manca "xsane" je program za skener
<yang> avtomaticno bi moral zaznati tvojo multifunkcijsko napravo
<e1e> js sm si to enkrat oz. 2x spremenila workspace v nekem gui programu, pa se zdej ne spomnem več kje...se še nism navadla jo uporablat...
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej lahko v unity tweak toolu spremeniš
<CrazyLemon> pa v configcompiz settings manager
<e1e> moj nima unity tweak tool, možno je pa da sm v compizu, čeprav ga nimam aktivnega, tak da ne vem, če je blo tam
<e1e> ah kar v workspace moreš it z desnim klikom na možnosti
<manca_> waw ... našla, kako narest workspejse
<manca_> omg, compiz
<CrazyLemon> waw bravo..Å¡e dobro da nismo napisali kako narest like 3x do zdaj
<manca_> ja, saj sem po tvojem delala, da sem dobila
<manca_> na compizconfig
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: why the salt
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm out of pepper
<CrazyLemon> preklet steam mi gre na jetra
<CrazyLemon> nonstop teži da moram izbrat filesystem z execution permissions
<idioterna> a ne dela v 16
<CrazyLemon> dela že..sam ne morem izbrat particije kjer so igre
<idioterna> a mas ecryptfs
<CrazyLemon> naah
<idioterna> kaj pa
<CrazyLemon> /dev/sda5 on /media/canttouchthis type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<yang> kdaj bo nov LTS izsel ?
<zdobbie> chmod +x /home/CrazyLemon/igrice
<CrazyLemon> navadn ext4
<CrazyLemon> drwxrwxrwx 27 crazy crazy 4096 apr 15 22:41 Steam
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<manca_> še eno vprašanje ... pozna kdo kak dober remix za preglasit sosede?
<CrazyLemon> yang naslednji teden
<CrazyLemon> oziroma enkrat okrog 24ega
<e1e> od začetka je blo 21.4, a zdej je že pa 24?
<yang> manca riblja corba, nemoj da ides mojom ulicom
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne..je Å¡e vedno 21ega
<CrazyLemon> sam js ne vem natančnega datuma pa predvidevam da je 24
<CrazyLemon> :)
<e1e> no js sm si zapomnala, kej je bliz enga pomembnega dogodka
<lynxlynx> CrazyLemon: remount z exec?
<lynxlynx> mount -o remount,exec /media/canttouchthis
<CrazyLemon> lynx probal..same sh1t
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo rad rešitev?
<lynxlynx> nope
<CrazyLemon> oziroma a kdo ugane rešitev.. one hint -- ni čisto nič povezano z execution permissions in mountanjem
<CrazyLemon> in ne..ni niti pebkac
<zdobbie> root is good?
<zdobbie> chown CrazyLemon ?
<lynxlynx> podobne napake fašeš, če je program preveden za drugo arhitekturo al pa bitnost
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope.. uppercase letters in folder name :)
<CrazyLemon> torej SteamApps -> steamapps
<zdobbie> sounds like pebkac to me
<CrazyLemon> do explain oh ye with mighty brain
<zdobbie> nisi pravilno poimenoval datoteke
<zdobbie> mape even
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ls .steam/SteamApps
<zdobbie> ne dela
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/suni-saturday
<idioterna> kr nice dan
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa nič ne piha..je bela cesta no
<e1e> kaj ne, pr nas Å¡e ful piha...
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ne več ..pa prijetno toplo je
<CrazyLemon> pa prepozno za kolo :(
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 23.2°C @16.04.2016 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% južni veter 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:18:24, Kulminacija: 11:05:53, Sončni zahod: 17:53:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 34min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> zakaj pa prepozn? za kakšno uro al pa 2 bi še blo...
<CrazyLemon> za eno urco se mi ne splača it
<e1e> zakaj ne, bolš eno uro kot pa nič
<CrazyLemon> pa ni..ena ura je lih da se segrejem :D
<e1e> to je sam izgovor ;)
<CrazyLemon> res je..ne da se mi tko pozno it v kp
<CrazyLemon> strah me je :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> haha sej se ne stemni tak hitr ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://uk.businessinsider.com/cia-in-q-tel-docker-mesosphere-2016-4?r=US&IR=T
<Seniorita> CIA's In-Q-Tel invests in Docker, Mesosphere - Business Insider
<Seniorita> »Mesosphere and Docker are very well-funded San Francisco-based companies, with valuations that are said to be at or above $1 billion.«
<CrazyLemon> toliko o dockerju!
<manca_> lepo bodite. dijo dijo
<manca_> hvala za pomoč
<e1e> manca_ ti tudi...dijo
<CrazyLemon> ajde mojca
<CrazyLemon> Ubuntu Snappy Store
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> pa ful mi ni všeč da se program imenuje 'Programska oprema'
<e1e> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ni smešno! žalostno je!
<e1e> tak je žalostno, da je že smešno ;)
<CrazyLemon> ok..to se strinjam :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja sej prosto programje je tut neprav izraz recimo
<CrazyLemon> yang no..ni 'nepravi' ampak programje je meni ful grda beseda.. take besede js uporabljam samo pozno zvečer ko sm sam v sobi ...
<yang> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prosto_programje
<Seniorita> Prosto programje - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> oh.če je na wikipedii it makes it so much better!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> na wikipediji je zato, k je stallman obrazlozil pomen, poglej si video
<yang> sej mas referenco
<CrazyLemon> a RMS je govoril v slovenščini?
<e1e> haha
<yang> poglej si video clovek, ne govori na pamet
<CrazyLemon> ne bom gledal noben video
<CrazyLemon> vem da ni stallman uporabil izraz 'programje'
<CrazyLemon> pika stop
<yang> kako bi pa ti prevedel software ?
<CrazyLemon> Programi! worst case scenario.. programska oprema!
<yang> no ampak ljudje uporabljajo termin prosto programje in ni pravilen termin
<CrazyLemon> torej..ti si naredil wiki stran prosto programje samo da poveš "hej to pa ni pravi izraz"
<yang> ker ni "prosti govor" ampak freedom of speech "svoboda govora" in free press ni "prosti tisk" ampak je "svobodni tisk"
<CrazyLemon> nisi pa naredil wiki stran "svobodno programje" to kar zagovarjaš ...
<yang> da ti malo olajsam da ne rabis gledati videa
<yang> nisem jaz tiste strani delal
<CrazyLemon> oh..torej vas je več RMS fanov v sloveniji?
 * CrazyLemon se prekriža
<yang> pac un ki je free software prevajal 20 let nazaj je pac uporabil ta izraz
<yang> seveda je wiki stran "svobodno programje"
<yang> vtipkaj
<yang> vse je razlozeno
<CrazyLemon> !g wikipedia svobodno programje
<Seniorita> Prosto programje - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prosto_programje
<CrazyLemon> ...
<yang> ja prosto programje je termin, ki se je "prijel"
<yang> vidim da bi moral se malo poeditirati clanek
<yang> To je tko kt ce bi ti reku uporabljam Linux, v bistvu pa uporabljas GNU/Linux
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu uporabljm Ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> uporabljam*
<yang> Ubuntu je samo ime distribucije
<yang> ki bazira za GNU/Linux
<yang> za/na
<yang> GNU operacijski sistem (danes velikokrat zmotno opredeljen kot Linux operacijski sistem; Linux je zgolj jedro, katero samo po sebi ne koristi ničemur). Zgodovinsko in tehnično izobraženi posamezniki iz tega razloga navajajo operacijski sistem kot GNU/Linux ali GNU+Linux.
<CrazyLemon> "tehnično izobraženi posamezniki" hahaha
<idioterna> yang: samo po sebi ne koristi nicemur?
<yang> ja to pise na WP
<yang> sej lahko popravis
<idioterna> ne morm
<CrazyLemon> če je na wikipedii it has to be right!
<yang> vidva bi lahko sah spilala skupaj
<yang> idioterna: cemu pa koristi Linux brez GNU ?
<CrazyLemon> brez GNU Å¡e zrak ne bi bil to kar je!
<idioterna> yang: kako cemu?
<idioterna> yang: celmu kupu distribucij k nimajo nicesar GNU based v sebi
<yang> CrazyLemon: brez GNU tudi Ubuntuja ne bi blo
<idioterna> lies
<zdobbie> inb4 schmandroid
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-36062126
<Seniorita> New Zealand stages first Pastafarian wedding on pirate boat - BBC News
<Seniorita> »The light-hearted Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster stages its first legally recognised wedding, at a Pastafarian ceremony in New Zealand.«
<zdobbie> kva zdej
<zdobbie> a ni nek vlek surge night
<zdobbie> te pa ne
<CrazyLemon> said who?
<CrazyLemon> da je vlek surge night
 * CrazyLemon gleda 11.22.63
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js mislm da bom su gor
<CrazyLemon> gor kam
<CrazyLemon> javor?
<CrazyLemon> up north?
<CrazyLemon> norway?
<CrazyLemon> torej a gre gro insurgency?
<CrazyLemon> gro :D kdo*
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Gandalfar
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Gandalfar je su na mumble
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a ti ne gres?
<zdobbie> jst grem spat!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Gandalfar te zdej caka
<CrazyLemon> ja..men mumble ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> ocitno bo nekaj s certifikatom povezano
<zdobbie> klasika
<zdobbie> vsaj na steamu ga poisc
<CrazyLemon> sj dela no
<zdobbie> sta se nasla?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja
<CrazyLemon> no če koga zanima insurgency
<CrazyLemon> midva greva pvp
<CrazyLemon> pa če koga zanima..naj prek naju joina
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-17
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.7°C @17.04.2016 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% vzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:16:39, Kulminacija: 11:05:39, Sončni zahod: 17:54:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 38min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> a kdo uporablja thermald ?
<CrazyLemon> meni teži z  Unsupported cpu model, use thermal-conf.xml file or run with --ignore-cpuid-check
<zdobbie> probej tole:
<zdobbie> thermald --ignore-cpuid-check
<CrazyLemon> ne gre prek systemctlja posredovat parametre!
<zdobbie> defeatist
<CrazyLemon> ma tudi ce rocno zalaufam nic ne naredi..pravi Ready to serve requests: Daemonizing.. 1
<CrazyLemon> ko pa preveriš pa procesa ni videt
<CrazyLemon> se bom s tem ukvarjal potem..hrem na kolo oštja!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.8°C @17.04.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% južni veter 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:17:19, Kulminacija: 11:06:18, Sončni zahod: 17:55:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 37min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.8°C @17.04.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% južni veter 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:17:15, Kulminacija: 11:06:13, Sončni zahod: 17:55:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 37min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 19.1°C @17.04.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% južni veter 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:17:13, Kulminacija: 11:06:06, Sončni zahod: 17:54:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 37min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> stupid fck
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> Wow je rabu
<msev-> sup geeks
<CrazyLemon> sodobna kilometrina danes!
<CrazyLemon> sicer je kr precej pihalo zjutraj..zdaj pa kr sonce nažiga
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 22°C @17.04.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 45% jugozahodnik 4.9 m/s (17.6 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 04:17:13, Kulminacija: 11:06:06, Sončni zahod: 17:54:59
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 13ur 37min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> js mislm da bom naredu ~35km dons
<zdobbie> sodobna?
<idioterna> spodobna je hotu napisat
<idioterna> clearly
<zdobbie> unclearly IMO
<zdobbie> he crazy, after all
<CrazyLemon> spodobna ja..tudi sodobna :D
<CrazyLemon> pa vidu enga ORA Radenska nonota kako je padel v bujah
<CrazyLemon> pozabu se unclipat
<idioterna> al pa mogoce clo samo 22km k bo baje kosilo cez eno uro
<idioterna> aha pol ni tok grozno padu
<CrazyLemon> ni ne
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡koda kolesa
<idioterna> suni ma tut nove cevle pa nove cleatse pa jo je mal presenetl
<idioterna> kok tezko jih dol sname
<idioterna> ampak ni padla
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi bit en service k ti mal znucajo cleatse
<CrazyLemon> tko da te ne presenetijo k se unclipas
<idioterna> ja kr startup nared
<zdobbie> pa outsorcej v indijo
<idioterna> v banglades
<idioterna> da bodo otroci z zobmi ruzili
<idioterna> ti bos pa lahko reku "saj dobijo placano, itak jih noben ne sili"
<CrazyLemon> a ti mislis da sm js tak.. v redu jure.. v redu!
<CrazyLemon> cevapcici time.. later o/
<zdobbie> ... he says as he scribbles down the brilliant plan for later
<idioterna> ja tak mors bit ce hoces met profitabilen startup, baje
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk2> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 13.6°C @17.04.2016 12:10 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 66% jugozahodnik 4.37 m/s (15.7 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 04:13:44, Kulminacija: 11:03:39, Sončni zahod: 17:53:35
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 13ur 39min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Clementine Music Player Scores Juicy New Update  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/eTd5jT9MrCg/clementine-1-3-new-features-ubuntu-ppa
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @17.04.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 47% jugozahodnik 5.3 m/s (19.1 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 04:12:36, Kulminacija: 11:02:24, Sončni zahod: 17:52:11
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 13ur 39min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.4°C @17.04.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 44% jugozahodnik 6.2 m/s (22.3 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 04:16:39, Kulminacija: 11:05:39, Sončni zahod: 17:54:40
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 13ur 38min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jah..js nimam teh izkušenj.. ti pa jih maš tko da povej a je tako al ne :D
<idioterna> je tako!
<CrazyLemon> fyi..tale GNOME software je f**kin awesome speedwise
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo clementine?
<CrazyLemon> js ne znam uporabljat njihove soundcloud vmesnika
<CrazyLemon> kako preverim prek systemctl če je service dodan v startup ?
<CrazyLemon> status ne pokaže tega
<matjaz> pokaže
<matjaz> piše al je enabled al disabled
<CrazyLemon>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/fancontrol.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<CrazyLemon> tole?
<matjaz> yes
<matjaz> enabled
<matjaz> se zažene
<CrazyLemon> kul..tnx
<matjaz> np
<CrazyLemon> vem ja..sm bil na systemctl webinarju!
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> sj sva oba bila .p
<CrazyLemon> :P
<matjaz> zdej pa mejle od njih dobivam ffs
<matjaz> za Excel webinarje
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..ja js tudi :D
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da sm se unsubscribeal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> jest se Å¡e nisem, se pa bom :)
<matjaz> in, a je 16.04 kul? je že unity 8 not?
<CrazyLemon> not not ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak lahko inštaliraš
<CrazyLemon> pa pol prek lightdm switchaš session
<CrazyLemon> unity8-lxc - Unity8 LXC integration
<matjaz> bomo probal. kdaj je konc bete?
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa prek containerja zalaufaš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> oz. kdaj je official release?
<CrazyLemon> čez 4 dni
<CrazyLemon> 21.4
<CrazyLemon> nice clementine feature je da you can make it rain :D
<CrazyLemon> zveni kot nevihta
<CrazyLemon> pretty kul :D
<matjaz> to je poj kot rainymodd.com
<matjaz> uporabljam vsaj dvakrat na teden :D
<matjaz> mood*
<CrazyLemon> nek addon je.. :D
<CrazyLemon> !g clementine make it so addon
<Seniorita> Clementine Music Player https://www.clementine-player.org/
<CrazyLemon>  "Make it so" - the Star Trek ambient engine noise
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/14742/na_hrvaskem_mark_cavendish_in_dve_slovenski_ekipi.html
<Seniorita> Na Hrvaškem Mark Cavendish in dve Slovenski ekipi | Novice | Bicikel.com
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<Seniorita> »Vrača se dirka prve kategorije po Hrvaški. Tudi letos s prenosi v živo na Eurosportu, predvsem pa s precej večjim številom vrhunskih ekip kot lani.«
<CrazyLemon> če že mi nimamo nič takega da vsaj hrvati naredijo neki bl konkretnega
<CrazyLemon> hm..v soboto so v umagu
<CrazyLemon> to bi pa lahko šel prečekirat
<CrazyLemon> zdaj vem zakaj obnavljajo cesto v umagu :)
<CrazyLemon> pa na učko bodo šli..pretty awesome
<e1e> hej
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kej novega?
<CrazyLemon> hm.. nič
<CrazyLemon> no razn clementine!
<CrazyLemon> sam ne dela soundcloud tko da očitno ne bo dolgo gor
<e1e> oh, moj priljubljen glasbeni predvajalnik :)
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<CrazyLemon> ni nič posebnega v bistvu :)
<CrazyLemon> upal sm da bo delal soundcloud..pa ali js ne znam ali pa ne dela
<e1e> ja, js ga že skoz uporablam in mi je kr všeč, večinoma radije poslušam gor trenutno
<e1e> mislim, da za te stvari moreš bit prijavljen v brskalniku, da naj bi pol delal, al pa met premium verzijo, če obstaja?
<CrazyLemon> sej sm prijavljen not..sam ni mogoče predvajat playlist
<e1e> js nimam pa nobenga računa, da bi lahko probala, če dela to
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sm dobu obisk
<CrazyLemon> ena gospodična..ki ne ve kaj je zvonec
<CrazyLemon> odprla vrata
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡la po stopnicah do prvega nastropja
<CrazyLemon> se razgledala
<CrazyLemon> ni nič govorila ali vprašala ali je kdo doma
<CrazyLemon> in je Å¡la nazaj dol do vhodnih vrat
<CrazyLemon> ko sm pršu za njo
<CrazyLemon> in šele takrat je nekaj začela če sm js X :D
<Guest46351> http://pitchfork.com/news/64442-axl-rose-is-acdcs-new-frontman/
<Seniorita> Axl Rose Is AC/DC's New Frontman | Pitchfork
<msev-> surgat?
<idioterna> bi blo fajn ja
<idioterna> sam js bom verjetn sele okol devetih
<netkat_> CrazyLemon, jutri boš pa brez tv, bicikla, racunalnika...
<zdobbie> y?
<netkat_> zarad gospodicne? no morda ni bla te sorte
<zdobbie> je ne sais pas!
<zdobbie> how can you blame her! http://i.imgur.com/RYKrYkJ.png
<msev-> a je bla mična gospodična CrazyLemon
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: dobr da te ni zalotila med kakim zasebnimopravilom
<msev-> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nism js tako shy
<CrazyLemon> msev- she was aight :D
<CrazyLemon> pa zdj vidim da gre od hise do hise
<CrazyLemon> ena gospa jo je zdj z roko na hrbtu pospremila nekam
<CrazyLemon> i think she's drunk
<zdobbie> jah poletje bo
<zdobbie> more of that to come
<zdobbie> with them tourists
<msev-> lol
<msev-> nč grem js gledat tele k pojejo
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> a tak si ti
<zdobbie> mainstream media is good enough for you?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/steep-sunday
<idioterna> sm pozabu tle pejstnt
<zdobbie_> pretty good
<zdobbie_> kolk je narobe zaporedno vezat elektricne podaljske?
<zdobbie_> from 0 to 'might burn your house down'?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno
<CrazyLemon> kaj boš pa vse obesu gor
<dz0ny_> nc ni vazno
<dz0ny_> 2kw bodo prenesl
<CrazyLemon> torej mal slabša klima
<dz0ny_> k nam je potrgalo štrom predlan je celo bajto podlajšek fural
<dz0ny_> ene 2.5kw :)
<CrazyLemon> cela bajta na 2.5 kw??
<CrazyLemon> sej to so sam žarnice madona :)
<dz0ny_> zdržijo pa 3+ sam so mel hlajenje v obliki snega
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: lol, štedilnik pa luč
<dz0ny_> toj je blo to
<dz0ny_> kake luči
<dz0ny_> pa filal smo prenosne luči pa mobitele
<dz0ny_> pa pizdil ker je ena pla 10l star pralni stroj užgat
<dz0ny_> k se je sam bliskal
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> pa pol ni blo Å¡troma 2 dni
<CrazyLemon> a to takrat ko ste mel generatorje al kaj je bilo takrat?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> generator je skurla
<dz0ny_> konica ene 6kw
<dz0ny_> če bi kdo grimes poslušal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvHy7jNCfs0
<Seniorita> Coachella 2016 Live Webcast Channel 2 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Didn't make it out to the desert this weekend? The Coachella live stream starts now on YouTube«
<msev-> Kvaje a gremo surgat
<pitastrudl> ne
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-10
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km SV od CERKELJ NA GORENSKEM @10/04/2017 02:28:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.27+N,+14.52+E
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<pitastrudl> matjaz nice :D
<pitastrudl> sam amazon cloud baje da je risky imeti če nisi iz kje kjer ga ne podpirajo uradno
<pitastrudl> ti ga skenslajo
<pitastrudl> pa 10TB je 100€ na mesec
<pitastrudl> ni glih cost effective
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> sej zato maš VPS ins e samo ta VPS povezuje
<matjaz> en IP, en uporabnik
<matjaz> četudi se lahko povezuje 100 ali več njih
<matjaz> :)
<pitastrudl> ja samo za amazon cloud moraš plačevati ane
<pitastrudl> iz slovenske kartice
<matjaz> jest mam angleško :)
<pitastrudl> aja dobr to je drugo pol ane
<pitastrudl> :P
<metalcamp_> v naslabšem primeru vzameš neko virtual prepaid
<metalcamp_> najslabšem*
<pitastrudl> vprašanje če podpira
<pitastrudl> se nisem pozanimal
<pitastrudl> drgač pa kr dobra fora
<matjaz> jest mam Skrill
<matjaz> dela povsod
<pitastrudl> samo na google drive  10TB ne bo glih pocen ane?
<pitastrudl> :P
<slax0r> 10TB je 100$ na gdrive
<matjaz> na Googlu bo dražje ja
<matjaz> na Amazonu je pa cheap
<pitastrudl> http://imgur.com/a/YRcjG
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 170 views.
<msev-> wut http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Set_up_Wake-on-LAN_for_Ubuntu kok komplikacij da se ena taka preprosta zadeva enablea
<msev-> upam da bo ubuntu kšne sane extensione shippal z gnomeom
<msev-> pa sane defaultse
<Limona> zakaj vstrajate na gnome?
<Limona> arch + kde imam
<Limona> pa je cist cool
<Limona> ubuntu je itak special snowflake
<dz0ny> kde je special snowflake
<dz0ny> why copy win ui
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<dz0ny> and all that shitty gloss
<dz0ny> jst sm zmeri hotu vidt kde sponsored by lip gloss :D
<msev-> gnome je awesome and amaze
<msev-> me prov zanima kaj bojo nardil z njim :D, a bojo rekreiral unity :D
<zdobersek> twas the other way around
<pitastrudl> msev- sej ni nic kompliciranja
<pitastrudl> :D
<metalcamp_> ja, what's the way the cookie crumbles
<metalcamp_> that*
<msev-> zj me boš prpravu da bom šu čokoladco kupt
<metalcamp_> i dare you
<metalcamp_> i double dare you!
<metalcamp_> :>
<msev-> drat and double drat and triple drat :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<msev-> zj za vikend sm se ful basal
<msev-> mal sm potoval (Cinque Terre) in mi je čist pokvarl disciplino prehranjevanja :D
<pitastrudl> to so samo izgovori :D
<msev-> https://ngrok.com/ a tole je tut opcija za remote dashboard?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> to je proxy
<metalcamp_> vsebuje paket ttf-mscorefonts-installer vse MS fonte? ali so še kakšni, ki niso zajeti?
<dz0ny> lokalni niso zajeti
<dz0ny> to je us only
<dz0ny> je pa to isto kar bi mel v win10 slo verzija
<metalcamp_> mja, calibri manjka
<metalcamp_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jabuk> ttf-mscorefonts-installer : Xenial (16.04) : Ubuntu
<jabuk>  This package allows for easy installation of the Microsoft True TypeCore Fonts for the Web including:.Andale MonoArial BlackArial (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)Comic Sans MS (Bold)Courier New (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)Georgia (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)ImpactTimes New Roman (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)Trebuchet (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)Verdana (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)Webdings.You will need an Internet connection to download these fonts
<jabuk> if...
<metalcamp_> export to pdf mi podre layout dokumenta, kjer je uporabljen font calibri
<msev-> dat sux
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17757408_2013491968878489_7688455832847298662_n.png?oh=b4a983b7bdaaf6a8ecb85e0b9198ddd5&oe=59976D65
<zdobbie> ALL I'M SAYING IS
<zdobbie> BRUZ
<zdobbie> IT'S COFFEE TIME
<msev-> lunch time here
<zdobbie> ampak
<zdobbie> kdor ne dela, naj ne je
<metalcamp_> nič ampak
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> msev-: indeed it sux
<zdobbie> ^ harsh
<metalcamp_> zgleda LO ne paše pane v Excelovih dokumentih
<metalcamp_> fml
<dz0ny> http://www.gearbest.com/action-cameras/pp_621510.html
<jabuk> Xiaomi mijia 3.5K Panorama Action Camera-319.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk> Just US$319.99 + free shipping, buy Xiaomi mijia 3.5K Panorama Action Camera online shopping at GearBest.com.
<yang> --
<yang> Jan Prunk   http://prunk.si
<yang> ha
<yang> http://sendvid.com/rqi2i14e
<jabuk> Former White Stripes frontman Jack White talked to VICE News Tonight about th769692516524034 - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<zdobersek> chezchoslovakia?
<yang> ra> Are Ireland and United Kingdorm the same island ?
<zdobersek> debatable
<yang> V Ameriki jih v glavnem učijo samo zadeve ki se tičejo Amerike
<zdobersek> THANKS BETSY
<lynxlynxlynx> mir pa mainstream, hah
<msev-> zle v Cinque Terre k sm bil...je blo ful američank...ostale punce so ble ful zadržane, američanke pa res tko glasne pa "out there"
<yang> haha
<yang> a so kaj pametnega povedale ?
<yang> Al samo "Yeah I've been to Slovenia, Bratislava is a wonderful city"
<yang> Pred parimi leti sva bila s prijateljico na nekem koncertu, in poleg sta se usedla dva starejsa americana pribl. 50 let stara, ona je zgledala pomlajena na 30 let. In pol sta zacela sprasevati kaj pocneva itd. in zakaj sta onadva prisla v slovenijo. Na koncu cez 10 min. sta nama ze talala svoji vizitki :)
<zdobbie> .yt well I got her number
<jabuk> How You Like Them Apples? - Good Will Hunting (2/12) Movie CLIP (1997) HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcZPWkNY6x8
<zdobbie> msev-: ^
<zdobbie> dat u?
<yang> spomnim se da sta bila zmenjena z nekimi slovenskimi politiki in sta naju sprasevala kaj meniva o njih...
<yang> mogoce za kak "biznis"
<msev-> a un ta-lep zdobbie :D
<zdobbie> tanks and shit
<msev-> nemorm zj celga pogledat bom doma
<zdobbie> well I never!
<msev-> haha
<msev-> patria's 'n' stuff
<yang> msev-: zakaj jih pa nisi iz cinque Terre v Slovenijo povabil, pa bi jim malo slovenijo razkazal ce je bla kaksna simpaticna, sigurno bi jih zanimalo
<yang> Peljal bi jo lahko na Veliko Planino, da bi videla kakšna krava zgleda, če je recimo iz NYC
<msev-> :D
<msev-> to bi bla ful navdušena
<msev-> bi rekla a jih dejansko lahko pobožam a niso to samo za rešetkami :D
<yang> rekla bi "is this where they get milk from?"
<yang> "I thought they were purple like Milka"
<matjaz> *insert the famous zdobbie quote here*
<yang> Drgač pa ma idioterna video, kako se vozijo Americani po slovenskih avtocestah, brez da bi mel roke na volanu, pa pojejo v avtu
<msev-> to pa nevem kako ma veze z njihovim karakterjem :D
<msev-> vezo*, razn tega da zj Tesle res lahko na ta način furajo
<matjaz> http://recite.com/quotes/recite-1s8xd3k.png
<zdobbie> awww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/HOgYe77.gif
<zdobbie> .tfc
<yang> http://www.earthnutshell.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/56-north-korea-dmz-kpa-soldiers.jpg
<zdobbie> lel
<zdobbie> masta oba Kim Dzonga na tisti broski
<msev-> dj mi interpretirej to sliko a to sta severnokorejski pa južnokorejski vojak al kaj
<msev-> al pač oba severnokorejska s tem da ma en višji čin
<zdobersek> men se zdi, da sta oba militanta na isti strani
<zdobersek> le da se je neko kapitalisticno prase med njiju postavlo
<msev-> tr00 story
<yang> msev-: severno korejski in juzno korejski vojaki niso enako obleceni
<yang> glede na to, da imata čin z Džong Uni sta severno korejska
<yang> tudi v linku piše tako
<yang> to je v DMZ
<msev-> jpjp
<msev-> uni majo plavo uniformo sj vem
<msev-> sam tko nism dojel za kaj se gre
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Demilitarized_Zone
<jabuk> Korean Demilitarized Zone - Wikipedia
<msev-> ja poznam to :D
<msev-> sicer ne prek kratice ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/12932936_1199169700154964_298470991509185851_n.jpg?oh=0cfcefec66d3a2e46f33f579cb86b815&oe=598E4264
<napsy> poetic
<msev-> CrazyLemon, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVimwUdrkyc
<CrazyLemon> msev- if you take a lipstick and put into a pile of sh1t you still have a pile of sh1t :>
<metalcamp_> but you have _nice_ pile of shit :>
<CrazyLemon> but it still stinks :>
<msev-> kr neki CrazyLemon isti underpinning ma unity k gnome
<msev-> nevem kko loh hejtaš
<CrazyLemon> msev- preprosto..ko rabiš taužnt extensionov da dobiš delujoč desktop pomeni da je crappy DE
<metalcamp_> kdaj je official release?
<metalcamp_> v četrtek?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ probably
<msev-> a to bo zadnji unity
<CrazyLemon> ne
<msev-> CrazyLemon bo forkal and it will live on :D
<zdobbie> ti bos pa pomagu!
<zdobbie> KI-sponsored
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/kedNcsemFAo
<jabuk> Touchdown! Space Station Crew Lands In Kazakhstan | Video - YouTube
<jabuk> A Soyuz M-02 spacecraft with NASA's Shane Kimbrough and Roscosmos' Sergey Ryzhikov and Andrey Borisenko landed on April 10, 2017.
<zdobbie> X-Space
<zdobbie> ayyy
<msev-> a predn pristane se sprožjo rakete da ublaži pristanek?
<zdobbie> ya
<zdobbie> mas v Gravityju razlozen
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ognjemet se sproži da ublažijo pristanek
<CrazyLemon> ublaži*
<zdobersek> ognjemet?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ognjemet -> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ognjemet
<CrazyLemon> yw
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne.
<CrazyLemon> k..i'll wait for zdobersek
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ1p1VO_wW8&list=TLGGKmY-ZvaBjSkxMDA0MjAxNw
<jabuk> Casually Explained: Alcohol - YouTube
<jabuk> pls turn up responsibly Subscribe to Mr. Explained: https://goo.gl/IEE7wl ►https://www.reddit.com/r/CasuallyExplained/ ►https://www.facebook.com/CasuallyExpl...
<metalcamp> dat plot twist
<CrazyLemon> https://yunit.io/
<jabuk> yunit – A community-driven unity8 fork
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> y unit..y
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> 10 minut nazaj so prjavl en pozar kle
<zdobbie> na travniku
<zdobbie> tko da ne vem
<zdobbie> vodo bojo tratl
<CrazyLemon> CELJE
<CrazyLemon> Travniški požar, Šmarjeta pri Celju, občina Celje.
<CrazyLemon> ^?
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/XSe7buQ.jpg
<CrazyLemon> speed- razlog zakaj so bili sami solaris hosti https://twitter.com/hackerfantastic/status/850799265723056128
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> ma ta solaris je tak skos bil luknjast
<speed-> ni mi jasno kak to lahko se laufa :D
<speed-> odkar sem bil pokavec so jih hekali
<speed-> 20let kasneje se vedno
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp> https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/e-dinar-coin/
<jabuk> E-Dinar Coin (EDR)$0.181203 (86.38%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
<metalcamp> lol
<jabuk> E-Dinar Coin price, charts, market cap, and other metrics
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<speed-> yay \o/
<e1e> hej
<sasa84> ooo speed-
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> živjo ele
<sasa84> ups, e1e
<e1e> sasa84 sej je ele ok, sam je zasedn, pa je to 2 opcija ;)
<sasa84> haha, ok :)
<e1e> kako kaj?
<speed-> jaz sem ze tretjic letos kosil, juhej
<e1e> mi smo pa prvič komi :p
<speed-> sem malo dlje v sluzbi ostal
<speed-> pa me stari klical ce se kaj zgodilo
<speed-> pa me valda se ni nigdar klical lol
<speed-> samo da bo ziher ce bo danes pokoseno :D
<e1e> ka ste mel že tulk dežja, al zaka tak hitr trava raste pr vas?
<speed-> to bi tudi jaz rad vedel
<speed-> ka se dogaja
<speed-> saj komaj cakam na tisto pasjo vrocino, da vse ven skuri :)
<e1e> haha, ah tist je prevroče pol...
<matjaz> speed-, damn, in to na ponedeljek, props
<speed-> matjaz da!
<e1e> pr nas eni sosedje vedno v nedeljo kosijo...
<speed-> lol meni babica ni pustila kosit tam pri njej
<speed-> za neke brez vezne cerkvene praznike :)
<speed-> "ka bodo sosedi rekli.."
<speed-> ka bodo le pravili, samo cakajo da prvi kresne hehe
<matjaz> men grejo te nedeljske vraže prav na jetra
<matjaz> samo v nedeljo mam čas da kej naredim ffs!
<speed-> jah niso vraze
 * CrazyLemon vsak dan kòsi
<speed-> ampak zakon
<e1e> sosedje se majo itak vedno velik za zment, nevem kaj...
<speed-> krsis javni red in mir :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ob nedeljah se počiva ffs!
<speed-> ne-delja
<speed-> anglezi lahko delajo
<matjaz> jest mam za počivanje soboto
<CrazyLemon> kaj delajo?
<speed-> oni majo samo soncen dan :D
<matjaz> bmk za nedeljo!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lies..če ob sobotah se streljaš
<speed-> CrazyLemon VSE
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ne vsako
<speed-> v sunday ni omenjeno 'ne delati' :)
<matjaz> pa tud ob nedeljah hodimo
<matjaz> sam je mal risky, ker so lovci v gmajni :D
<CrazyLemon> speed- ahhh..a zato se slax0r vrnu?!?
 * CrazyLemon hides
<matjaz> THEY'RE NOT GONNA TAKE MY SUNDAY!
<speed-> najverjetneje
<speed-> eh pa cudni so ovi tam
<speed-> moja sodelavka je bila tam 2 leti pa razlaga vmes
<speed-> svasta :)
<speed-> sicer mi mamo tam nekaj ljudi, samo mislim da je samo ena anglezinja
<speed-> ostalo je vse uvozeno
<CrazyLemon> poljaki a? :D
<speed-> ja :D
<speed-> samo ovi so legende
<speed-> vsaj ti nasi poljaki
<speed-> in
<speed-> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17862014_629660757228198_6490794219277174491_n.jpg?oh=6be9a758de13a4f180e4914f515acd77&oe=59994FC6
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> lol
<sasa84> speed-: danes je ravno pasha pri judih :)
<CrazyLemon> kam so jih pa peljal na pasho?
<sasa84> zdaj zvečer imajo pashalno večerjo seder
 * CrazyLemon hides
<speed-> eh saj so vredi
<speed-> nas sef je bil tudi zid
<speed-> mislim sin od sefa :D
<metalcamp> bil?
<speed-> ja te pa se prekrstil ali kak gre zgodba :)
<metalcamp> aja
<metalcamp> predvideval sem drugačen odgovor
<speed-> hehe
<CrazyLemon> .yt lorde green light
<jabuk> Lorde - Green Light https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMK_npDG12Q
<CrazyLemon> TIL about TPV TECH/VISION
<sasa84> jud je Å¡e vedno po narodnosti :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kera muska :P
<CrazyLemon> huda \o/
<CrazyLemon> jutri pa grem v lj :(
<e1e> kaj pa je tok slabga tam?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzQTc0-iBX8
<jabuk> Halsey - Now Or Never - YouTube
<jabuk> “Now or Never” appears on Halsey’s forthcoming album hopeless fountain kingdom. Pre-order: http://www.findmeinthekingdom.com pre-order album on iTunes: http:...
<CrazyLemon> e1e vse in še več!
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7MGUNV8MxU
<jabuk> Thor: Ragnarok Teaser Trailer [HD] - YouTube
<jabuk> This November, Thor: Ragnarok. Watch the teaser trailer now! ► Subscribe to Marvel: http://bit.ly/WeO3YJ Follow Marvel on Twitter: ‪https://twitter.com/ma...
<e1e> CrazyLemon a res? nism bla tulkrat tam, da bi me kej velik motl
<CrazyLemon> e1e v "Å¡tudentskih" letih sm se 3-4x na teden peljal v ljubljano
<CrazyLemon> tko da its meh..draga parkirišča pa gužva :D
<e1e> aja, js sm bla v mbju, mi je blo čist vredu :p
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil v sežani..tudi tam je bilo čist vredu :D
<e1e> pa bliz si mel, a ne?
<CrazyLemon> relativno blizu ja :)
<CrazyLemon> sam če bi se spet odločal bi se verjetno drugače..vpisal bi se na management pa je :D
<CrazyLemon> blizu pa ne preveč težek študij.. vsaj ne rabiš nič razmišljat lahk se vse napiflaš :D
<e1e> mislim, da bi se večina drugače odločla, če ni še enkrat izbiral ;)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> Dobra analiza stanja iz leta 2013 - http://www.delo.si/druzba/znanost/slovenija-zgled-pri-gradnji-sodobnih-omrezij-ikt.html
<e1e> ln
<upd> joke še vedno čakam ftth
<yang> upd: kdo pa naj bi bil operater pri vas se že ve ?
<yang> mislim da morate kot skupnost pritisnit malo na župana...
<yang> ponavadi naredi župan pakt s kakšnim od telekomunikacijskih podjetij
<upd> http://www.mojaobcina.si/dobrova-polhov-gradec/novice/obcinske/obcinski-svet/obcina-odprta-do-nadgradenj-na-omrezjih-in-baznih-postajah.html
<jabuk> Občina odprta za nadgradnje omrežij in baznih postaj | Občina Dobrova-Polhov Gradec | MojaObčina.si
<jabuk> Občina Dobrova - Polhov Gradec se zaveda, da tehnološke nadgradnje in izboljšave, ki jih dnevno koristimo in brez katerih si danes življenje le stežka ... | Novice Občina Dobrova-Polhov Gradec | MojaObčina.si
<yang> LTE ti lovi ?
<upd> 4g
<yang> ja
<yang> saj to je LTE
<upd> ne ni
<upd> kakorkoli mi ne koristi omejitev prenosa, po preneseni količini če je 5pcjev pri bajti
<yang> to je politika operaterja
<yang> ce bi zeleli bi lahko dali tudi LTE neomejeno
<yang> oz po BW
<upd> zato pa čakam optiko.
<yang> ja ampak to lahko cakas se X-X let
<upd> mam Å¡e 5 let
<yang> Lanskega aprila je bil posodobljen mobilni del omrežja z nadgradnjo obstoječe bazne postaje na Brišah pri Polhovem Gradcu, in sicer z LTE-tehnologijo prenosa. Gre za mobilno omrežje LTE/4G Telekoma Slovenije, ki uporabniku omogoča hitrejši prenos podatkov, in sicer do 150 Mb/s v smeri proti uporabniku ter do 50 Mb/s v smeri od uporabnika k omrežju, odvisno od kakovosti radijskega signala.
<yang> LTE imas lahko kot backup tudi NET2GO
<yang> placas samo kadar porabljas
<upd> ne vem to ima simobil tu čez
<yang> pozanimaj se ce ti deluje LTE tudi preko Telemacha
<upd> ne vem
<dz0ny> .yt lantgan for atild
<upd> to k je 4g je simobil postavil oddajnik
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/foralltid/langtan
<jabuk> Längtan by För Alltid | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<jabuk> Stream Längtan by För Alltid from desktop or your mobile device
<upd> yang, sj zdej imam total tv
<upd> tak da lahk gledam butaste ameriške oddaje
<upd> pa tko nimam cajta služba sj veš
<upd> pa ta teden fotr naredi prepis parcele name
<upd> pa morm staro hišo podret pa vse uredit papirje
<upd> pa novo, tak da imam dost dela za 5 let
<yang> jao kake češple delajo na telemahovi liniji, na speaker phone ma naštimano
<yang> al pa na slusalko, skratka komaj jo slisis
<upd> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-11
<speed-> morgen
<idioterna> zdravo
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r
<speed-> kda mo sli na pivo
<speed-> zdaj je ze skoraj cas
<speed-> toplo pa to
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> kdaj me bos povabil :P
<speed-> pa cakaj malo
<speed-> neves ka mamo mi outstanding invitation
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> aja? :)
<speed-> ja pa spodobi se in pravicno je ali ka?
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> to mas praf
<yang> speed-: jaz mam neko sodelavko prekmurko. ko po svoje nekaj guči je nič ne razmem, pol mi mora v drugo povedati :)
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pozdravi jo
<speed-> od kje pa je? :)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10.5°C @11.04.2017 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% severnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:02, Kulminacija: 13:04:05, Sončni zahod: 19:44:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 20min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> https://i.imgur.com/wnjkoFs.mp4
<pitastrudl> lol
<slax0r> speed-: ja iz prekmurja...
<slax0r> doh
<speed-> slax0r ti ti
<speed-> si tudi zgreso poklic
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQM5fU7V-MM
<jabuk> So I see you're running Gnome - YouTube
<speed-> aja nisem koncal
<speed-> mogel bi biti komedijant
<speed-> :D
<lowk3y> re
<matjaz> re
<matjaz> also, kaj je re? :D
<slax0r> reply
<slax0r> :P
<matjaz> yeeeea, not sure 'bout that :)
<speed-> but it is!!
<Limona> faking shit
<Limona> ste vidl wikileaks
<Limona> od cia exploite
<Limona> ikono na git al pa svn
<Limona> ti odpre explorer.exe pa dll injecta
<Limona> https://wikileaks.org/vault7/#Grasshopper
<jabuk> WikiLeaks - Vault 7: Projects
<idioterna> Limona: to je problem sam za tiste k Windows uporabljajo.
<Limona> lol mislis da na linuxu ni :^)
<Limona> da ne omenim hardware
<idioterna> na linuxu men nobenga DLLja ne morjo injectat.
<idioterna> i'm certain about it.
<zdobbie> watch out for them SOs thos
<zdobbie> tho
<speed-> juhej I guess? :D
<dz0ny> idioterna: sure they can, hear of ld_preload
<zdobbie> NOT DDLS
<zdobbie> DLLS
<zdobbie> WHATEVZ
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja to loh .so
<idioterna> .dll pa ne
<dz0ny> ability counts
<dz0ny> predvsem za to ker sem ravno yara rules pisal k to blokira
<zdobbie> livin da life
<dz0ny> uploadas zip k ma een .so gethostbyname spremeni v system pol pa veslo ping klices
<Limona> ful pomaga, ko mas to not v kakem kernelspacu
<Limona> al pa apt get spoof
<Limona> ipd
<dz0ny> context webhosting
<Limona> linux is not a toy :3
<zdobbie> is a weapon!
<idioterna> weaponized toy?
<idioterna> dz0ny: ping na resnih distrotih ni vec suid
<msev-> a ma kdo od vs quada
<msev-> cleanflight itd?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMbiXxMux8U
<jabuk> Corsica WRC 2017 - SS10 - Neuville - Incar cam - YouTube
<jabuk> Stage Distance: 10.42km (Power Stage) Hyundai Motorsport, i20 WRC
<slax0r> msev-: quada? brm brm?
<slax0r> al bzz bzz? :D
<yang> http://sendvid.com/jdpqyhz2
<jabuk> Buddy Mercury Sings! Funny and cute beagle who plays piano! 230721887406380 - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<msev-> bzz bzz
<msev-> tistga brm brm sm hotu pr 15 al pa 16
<msev-> pa dobr da se mi je pol zdel predrag
<msev-> ker se ful folka prevrne z njimi
<slax0r> ker ne vejo vozit, ker mislijo da so v avtu
<slax0r> na quadu se je treba malo v ovinek nagnit itd
<msev-> a ti si motorist :D
<slax0r> drugace pa mam jaz quadcopterja ja
<msev-> a ti cleanflight laufa gor?
<slax0r> msev-: ne, samo ti pa logika narekuje da je tako
<slax0r> a-a
<slax0r> jaz mam nek cheap thingy :)
<slax0r> gledam ze nekaj casa da bi si enga fpv racerja sestavil
<slax0r> samo preden v prekmurju to postane aktualno ga bom sesul 300x ze
<napsy> en q ... kater noise-canceling slusalke kaj priporocate?
<metalcamp_> glej zaprti tip slušalk
<metalcamp_> amazon je decembra mel neko akcijo za sennheiser xxx sc model
<metalcamp_> jaz sem sicer vzel podoben model, a odprti tip
<metalcamp_> nekdo tule pa je vzel zaprtega
<metalcamp_> pingni me zvečer pa ti povem točen model
<Limona> Sennheiser HD 598
<Limona> je najbols :)
<matjaz> metalcamp_, jest mam zaprte
<matjaz> 598Cs
<metalcamp_> točno, ta model je
<metalcamp_> pa takrat so bile za nekje 100€ če se ne motim
<metalcamp_> oboje
<metalcamp_> cs in se
<metalcamp_> v razmaku 7-14 dni
<matjaz> tako nekako ja
<matjaz> moje so ble 100 eur s poštnino
<matjaz> best money spent
<metalcamp_> indeed
<matjaz> čeprav, zdej so tud na amazon.de 133 eur
<matjaz> isto kul
<metalcamp_> če bo še kakšna priložnost vzamem še zaprte
<metalcamp_> ker trenutno imam v službi neka jajca iz big banga
<metalcamp_> sam dihtajo pa! :D
<Limona> te so tak zakon da jih mas lahko celi dan gor
<Limona> nevrjetno proti drugim slusalkam :)
<msev-> slax0r, js sm 100x že sesu quada
<msev-> rabm enga mojstra da mi pomaga PIDe tunat
<slax0r> msev-: kerga pa mas?
<slax0r> drugace pa po youtube poisci kaksne guide, ziher najdes kaj
<sasa84> joujou miške
<idioterna> o
<msev-> slax0r, sam sm ga naredu
<slax0r> 250mm ?
<msev-> 400
<CrazyLemon> preživel ljubljano \o/
<zdobbie> nuh-uh
<zdobbie> Ljubljana je prezivela tebe!
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 30.km  J od HRASTOVELJ @11/04/2017 16:35:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.26+N,+13.78+E
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie torej praviš if ljubljana could survive such greatness it can survive anything?!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tis happening
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/52721
<jabuk> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK -AMD Ryzen 5 1400 procesor z Wraith Spire 65W hladilnikom
<dz0ny> sam cakam da bodo zacel tile proci crkat :D
<dz0ny> Shuttleworth: Free software zealots are antisocial muppets who love to hate
<dz0ny> what is happening in Ubuntu land
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj bi crkaval?
<zdobbie> dz0ny: skot to?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntus-shuttleworth-free-software-zealots-are-antisocial-muppets-who-love-to-hate/
<jabuk> ​Ubuntu's Shuttleworth: Free software zealots are antisocial muppets who love to hate | ZDNet
<jabuk> Ubuntu's main backer, Canonical founder Mark Shuttleworth, has had enough of "muppets" opposing its free software contributions.
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH
<jabuk> I would like to thank all of you for your spirit and intellect and energy in ...
<jabuk> I would like to thank all of you for your spirit and intellect and energy in the Unity8 adventure. +Popescu Sorin, your videos of Unity8 have been the b... - Mark Shuttleworth - Google+
<zdobbie> "Mark Shuttleworth, founder of Ubuntu developer Canonical, has condemned some in the free software community who he believes hate everything that's mainstream."
<zdobbie> ... Mir wasn't mainstream
<CrazyLemon> stop hating you zealot!
<yang> https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/04/09/1829209/canonical-founder-criticizes-free-software-developers-who-hate-on-whatevers-mainstream
<jabuk> Canonical Founder Criticizes Free Software Developers Who 'Hate On Whatever's Mainstream' - Slashdot
<jabuk> Canonical Founder Mark Shuttleworth said Saturday that "I came to be disgusted with the hate" on Canonical's display server Mir, saying it "changed my opinion of the free software community."After announcing his company was abandoning Unity for GNOME, Shuttleworth posted a gracious thank-you note ...
<zdobbie> NO MUPPET, NO MUPPET
<zdobbie> YOU'RE THE PUPPET
<zdobbie> MUPPET
<zdobbie> DAMMIT
<skyx> hehe
<yang> Ubuntu je pac najbolj windows linux distribucija
<yang> pa LTS upgrajde ni zadosti dobro nastudiran
<yang> se mi je ze sfizilo par nadgradenj, pri debianu pa se nikoli
<CrazyLemon> TIL ": It’s illegal in China. It’s illegal to show comparative benchmarks in China. We’re not trying to hide anything, just given the venue we couldn’t do it."
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/terrajobst/status/850766832390750209
<jabuk> Immo Landwerth on Twitter: "The TP-Link M5350 has a XSS exploit via text message. Responds with admin password in clear text. Lovely. @internetofshit https://t.co/5OkyOwXTQB"
<CrazyLemon> ne štekam..kako lahko UVOZNIK ima višjo ceno kot nonUvoznik?!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/make-gnome-shell-look-feel-like-unity
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če je članek o tistem videu..sm ga vidu ja :)
<CrazyLemon> ah ni
<CrazyLemon> [15:15:20] <msev->: CrazyLemon, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVimwUdrkyc [15:40:41] <CrazyLemon>: msev- if you take a lipstick and put into a pile of sh1t you still have a pile of sh1t :>
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dz0ny> DigitalOcean deleted their production database, is down again (13 points)
<dz0ny> sigh
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> to so nardil ze prejsni teden
<dz0ny> pa danes spet
<CrazyLemon> testirajo backupe :D
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/nIJ7iuq.gifv
<jabuk> New meta.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny električno kolo :)
<skyx> in to po avtocesti?
<CrazyLemon> ni AC
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. tudi enaa ima ryzen cpuje :D
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi zdi da sestavi.si ima še najnižje cene
<CrazyLemon> nope nope..funtech.si ima še nižje!
<matjaz> 16:47:44 up 178 days,  9:58
<matjaz> ^ digitalocean
<matjaz> no problems for me
<matjaz> aja sej jim je samo SFO2 dol padu
<matjaz> pa CP in API
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a ti maš siol tv na ubuntuju?
<sasa84> *sam čist polajt fragam*
<speed-> v nemciji spet malo pocilo_
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 odvisno
<CrazyLemon> a je kabl priklopljen al ne
<CrazyLemon> če je priklopljen pol mam tudi na ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> če ni..pol tudi mam na ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> sam je prek tvina
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jaz gledam samoprek tvina
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: si uspel instalirat lede na router?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp nisem še poskušal
<metalcamp> a t'ko!
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp mja..stable povezava je pa nočem uničit uptimea :P
<CrazyLemon> * [CrazyLemon] idle 00:00:06, signon: Sun Mar 19 08:45:53
<metalcamp> mene zadnjih nekaj dni nekaj zafrkava
<metalcamp> in sem mislil, da probam še s tem, preden zabrišem router v smeti
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp kaj pa maš za en router?
<metalcamp> wdr3600
<CrazyLemon> ah..torej same :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil kje bližje bi ti lahk wrt1200ac lahk zrihtal ..skor đabe!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp> definiraj skor đabe :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ~120€
<metalcamp> close enough
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp si prijavil napako? :>
<metalcamp> ?
<CrazyLemon> ISPju
<metalcamp> aja, nisem, ker skos nekaj delam
<metalcamp> moram prej preverit, če ni router kriv
<CrazyLemon> jah kako pol veš da je router? :D
<Guest39169> ssh nms
<CrazyLemon> Host nms not found
<Guest39169> Oooops ... nori sliding focus :/
<metalcamp> ker mi tudi wifi vsake toliko dol pade
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp kaj pa maš za en firmware gor?
<yang> idioterna: glej query prosim
<metalcamp> ddwrt
<metalcamp> builda pa ne vem na pamet, se že nekaj časa nisem dotikal
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp well there's the issue :D
<metalcamp> build je tako star, da me je sram javno objavit
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp update that sh1t :)
<metalcamp> afaik je bila neka fora z opkg in sem zato Å¡el na nek preverjen (beri outdated) build
<zdobbie> WHO U BETTER CALL???
<metalcamp> saul?
<zdobbie> *check*
<CrazyLemon> who's check?
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobbie> exactly
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 2morrow..visionect
<CrazyLemon> častiš kosilo
<CrazyLemon> dont be late
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> jst grem na bicikl
<CrazyLemon> as long as i get my lunch..fine with me
<CrazyLemon> EOD
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-12
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<speed-> jou
<metalcamp_> sup?
<speed-> pa nic
<speed-> nekaj se silim v delo
<speed-> samo bolj slabo kaze :D
<metalcamp_> hehe
<zdobbie> GET BACK TO WORK
<zdobbie> servisni datum za 911 se bliza!
<speed-> pffffffffff
<speed-> v pon sem naredo vec kak 2tedna prej
<speed-> tak da
<speed-> mislim da sem lahko fraj
<zdobbie> this logic is broken?
<idioterna> bak to vök!
<speed-> zdobbie kak to mislis? :)
<speed-> this logic is perfect!
<speed-> do everything one day, don't tell them, enjoy
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> all logic is either perfect or wrong
<zdobbie> ne razumem, kak si lahko tak
<zdobbie> da sefu niti novih platisc ne privoscis
<speed-> ja ne
<speed-> bad to the bone!
<idioterna> zvezdasta so iz mode ze vsaj teden dni!
<speed-> samo eno stvar pricakujem danesž
<speed-> uro 4
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> you're weird
<speed-> mhm...
<sasa84> juhu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<yang> Jutro
<yang> Sveže jutro
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @12.04.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 95% severnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) megla
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:06, Kulminacija: 13:03:40, Sončni zahod: 19:45:14
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 23min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> živjo yang
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 6.9°C @12.04.2017 6:20 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 81% severnik 4.11 m/s (14.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:23:17, Kulminacija: 13:04:34, Sončni zahod: 19:45:52
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 22min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> novo besedo san se nafco gnes
<speed-> OCHT
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> wtf?
<speed-> ja acht
<speed-> :)
<speed-> samo pac po stajerski avstrijski :)
<slax0r> wtf je acht?
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/IKpWzYu.gifv
<jabuk1> Cannonball!
<slax0r> aja, njemacki acht... 8 ?
<idioterna> 8 je po slovensko awesome
<speed-> ja
<idioterna> moji ameriski sodelavci so pol kr zacel uporablat to kot reply na kej
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> "i committed that bugfix"
<idioterna> "8!"
<Limona> haha
<Limona> in pol pravi da nic ne ve :P
<slax0r> he lion
<zdobbie> sam caka
<zdobbie> four o'clock
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @12.04.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 57% severovzhodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:06, Kulminacija: 13:03:40, Sončni zahod: 19:45:14
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 23min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> git-flow? yes? no? fuck off?
<slax0r> dz0ny: tu bi me predvsem zanimalo tvoje mnenje :)
<idioterna> kolegi k uporabljajo pravjo da je awesome
<idioterna> js si pa ne upam zacet ucit k sm sred par projektov
<slax0r> jaz sem ga uporabljal dolg casa, pa mam pac svoje mnenje o njem, sam zanima me pac vas input :)
<napsy> nam se dobr obnese
<dz0ny> slax0r: mi se posložujemo tega https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/comparing-workflows#feature-branch-workflow
<dz0ny> ker smo mal premajhni, da bi mel ločen develop branch
<dz0ny> pa pol tedensko mergal
<robert0> hi
<speed-> slax0r nisi na git flowu ?
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> ka si te ti za hobi programera
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> nisem vec ne
<slax0r> osebno se mi zdi pointless smetit z nekim dodatnim long running branchom, ko je pa master cist dovolj za vse potrebe
<dz0ny> tist dodatni branch smo mi vcasih klical staging branch
<dz0ny> zdej mamo pa review app
<dz0ny> zdej mamo pa review apps
<dz0ny> tko da je vsak PR lahko preklikas
<slax0r> kako mislis "review apps" ?
<slax0r> a to na gitlabu?
<dz0ny> heroku
<dz0ny> za pr se sam nardi nov app
<dz0ny> pa demo baza, pa ...
<slax0r> kolko sem preletel skozi je isto/podobno kot gitlab preview apps
<Limona> slax0r problem masterja je, da mora bit skos delujoc
<Limona> zato pa je dev, da imas malo flexibilnosti
<slax0r> zakaj mora bit skos delujoc?
<Limona> ocitno nisi dosti delal z ekipo, ampak si solo
<Limona> zato ker ko si v podjetju moras imet produkcijo
<Limona> in ko nekaj das ven, mora delat
<slax0r> spet predvidevas nekaj kar tako...in se to cist mimo
<Limona> cene nisi placan :)
<Limona> ja tebi
<Limona> ko pa mas grupo ljudi pa ni vec tak
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> spet predvidevas...
<Limona> seveda ce bi sam delal, je drugace
<Limona> iz izkusenj govorim
<slax0r> predvidevas da ne delam z ekipo...
<Limona> ja no, ceze pa vrjetno kako manjso zadevo?
<Limona> al pa vsaj tako, da ni frke ce ne dela
<Limona> pac, ce nimas hudih zahtev, potem se ti res zdi brezveze :)
<Limona> to je tko k da bi sou linearno enacbo resevat preko matrik
<slax0r> bi dobil kar po piskru ce ne bi delala
<idioterna> to je bolj stvar dogovora, da je master na produkciji
<Limona> da :)
<Limona> saj to
<idioterna> mi smo mel ze tut tko narjen da se je master testiral v CI
<idioterna> pol pa ko je slo vse skoz se je na roke nardil tag, ki je su na produkcijo
<slax0r> no, da razlozim kako delamo
<slax0r> 1. imas master branch, trenutno je master deployan na production
<slax0r> 2. iz master naredis feature branch
<slax0r> 3. v svoj feature branch z rebase poberes vse nove zadeve na masterju
<slax0r> 4. naredis PR/MR na master z svojim feature branchom
<slax0r> 5. zadeva se potestira, unit/acceptance/functinoal/manual/whatever
<slax0r> 6. ce je vse ok, se feature zmerega v master
<slax0r> 7. ko je ready za release, se na master tip naredi nov tag
<slax0r> 8. tag se deploya
<slax0r> in potem spet vse od zacetka
<slax0r> med 6 in 7 se ponavadi pride final test
<slax0r> da bi pa master moral bit vedno clean je pa zgreseno, se bolj je pa zgreseno da mas se potem en long standing branch kam mergas vse feature itd in potem iz tega naredis release, pa iz tega mergas v master, pa nazaj v develop, odpleses se en rain dance, pa upas da si vse postimal ok in da deployas na production res to kar si testiral na develop branchu
<slax0r> aja, med 2. in 3. je seveda en kup commitov za funkcionalnost za katero je bil feature branch postavljen
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tis happening http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/104524-amd-ryzen-5-1600x-overclocked-59ghz-6c12t-enabled/
<CrazyLemon> napsy luštne punce mate v stavbi C :)
<napsy> aja
<napsy> c stavba je kar velika :)
<Limona> slax0r ja isti model, zgleda gre bol za stvar dogovora
<slax0r> osnova git flowa je ok, samo ima dolocena priporocila ki so povsem butasta imho
<napsy> CrazyLemon: si bil kje v blizini?
<CrazyLemon> napsy nadstropje višje :)
<napsy> aja, ne poznam tam
<CrazyLemon> sm gledal a je kje kak kolesar da ga mal ruknem..pa nobenga nism vidu :/
<upd> https://gfycat.com/DearestIllinformedBlackbird
<jabuk1> Stones are tricky. GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk1> Watch Stones are tricky. GIF on Gfycat. Discover more aww GIFs, funny GIFs, redpandas GIFs on Gfycat.
<CrazyLemon> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/12/a-new-vantage-point/
<jabuk1> A new vantage point | Ubuntu Insights
<jabuk1> Ubuntu Insights - The Ubuntu resource center
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://cdn.dribbble.com/users/164458/screenshots/3429458/ubuntu.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny looks..wrong :D
<dz0ny> macosy
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/tIbAj2p.png
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> notifications area is aight
<zdobbie> FREE SOFTWARE ZEALOTS PRAISE THE NEW CEO AS SHUTTLE-WORTHY
<zdobbie> OTHER MUPPETS AGREE
<CrazyLemon> someone is ceo-jealous
<zdobbie> CHIEF ENVY OFFICER
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> danes sm vidu v lj enga z CE registrskimi pa bike rackom na strehi
<CrazyLemon> pa sm si mislu.. 'could it be'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam pol k sm vidu da tip ima dejansko nekaj kocin na bradi sm vedu da to nisi ti! :>
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96KiWKz2BlU
<jabuk1> The Expanse - The Story of Solomon Epstein - YouTube
<jabuk1> Cut from the episode 'Paradigm Shift' (S02E06) of The Expanse. All copyrights go to Syfy
<pitastrudl> k sm gledu prvo epizodo tega se mi je zdel tak generic sci fi
<pitastrudl> regarding the pot
<dz0ny> kater drug no sci-fi pa se mas zdej?
<dz0ny> dark matter
<dz0ny> ?
<pitastrudl> kaj to?
<pitastrudl> s/pot/plot
<dz0ny> mislim sej ni dobrih sci-fi sploh
<dz0ny> i miss stargate :)
<pitastrudl> ja stargate je biu fajn, sem Å¡e gledal na kanal a ko je bil Å¡e preko analogne antene :D
<pitastrudl> mislim da je blo ob četrtkih ob osmih al dvetih?
<dz0ny> pozabu :)
<pitastrudl> iirc so nehal predvajat po Å¡esti al pa sedmi sezoni
<pitastrudl> pol pa nisem več gledal :(
<dz0ny> the expasne se začne dokaj počas
<pitastrudl> pa je za kej kasneje ali je bolj "ok"
<dz0ny> tko pol ene 6-7 del potegne
<dz0ny> druga sezona od ep 2 > top
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpfCkkKP9eE
<jabuk1> The Expanse - CQB - Space battle - YouTube
<jabuk1> The Expanse, from SyFy, Episode CQB. Focus on the space battle.
<pitastrudl> 6-7 del? ugh
<dz0ny> ja jaz sem bral knjige
<dz0ny> pa pol zivcn cakas da uni igralci k so bli teb vsec pridejo :D
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<pitastrudl> ja pol itak
<pitastrudl> jaz sem komaj cakal da pogledam the martian potem ko sem ga prebral
<pitastrudl> se mi je smejalo kako so konec naredili
<pitastrudl> ne bom spoilal :p
<dz0ny> i will
<dz0ny> The latest book, Babylon's Ashes, mentions at one point a Martian ship named the Mark Watney. Now, I was highly amused by this. But the real plot twist was when I learned that in an interview, the authors revealed that they consider "The Martian" to be part of the history of "The Expanse". The ship mentioned in "Babylon's Ashes" is named after the first Martian.
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> zakaj babylons ashes
<pitastrudl> je to ime epizode?
<dz0ny> ne 6 bukve
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<dz0ny> drgac andy je nekje zraven the expanse
<dz0ny> sam ne vem al ma cameo
<dz0ny> al skupaj pisejo novelo
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1148.20, low: 1137.51, high: 1156.00, bid: 1145.24, ask: 1148.00
<CrazyLemon> tis high
<metalcamp> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1218.09, low: 1208.00, high: 1227.00, bid: 1218.09, ask: 1219.00
<metalcamp> mhm
<CrazyLemon> also..tole je pretty nice 'gadget' https://www.harveynorman.si/allocacoc-powercube-razdelilec-s-podaljskom
<metalcamp> mja, je pa drag
<metalcamp> tudi na amazonu je cena nekje tam-tam
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne
<CrazyLemon> k dobiš še nekaj usb vhodov
<CrazyLemon> pa tale addon za na mizo 'prilimat'
<CrazyLemon> pretty slick zadevca da nimaš taužnt kablov na mizi
 * CrazyLemon hates them cables
<CrazyLemon> http://www.allocacoc.com/Product/detail/id/1607/product_group_id/521.html
<jabuk1> allocacoc - a different standard.
<jabuk1> Allocacoc PowerCube Power Strip with dual USB, and AudioCube Portable Speaker, Bluetooth, 360º Surround Sound & Subwoofer for best sound quality! Great speaker for the home, perfect centrepiece
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo kake izkušnje s funtech? nekam nizke cene imajo v primerjavi z drugimi :D
<metalcamp> dunno, že dolgo nisem kupoval v slo
<CrazyLemon> no pri funtechu majo zelo podobne cene kot recimo v nemčiji
<CrazyLemon> https://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/procesorji-cpu/amd-am4/53232/
<CrazyLemon> vs
<jabuk1> Funtech - AMD Ryzen 5 1600 3,2 GHz (Summit Ridge) AM4 Wraith Spire - box YD1600BBAEBOX
<jabuk1> Sodobna spletna trgovina s široko ter ugodno izbiro računalniške,avdio-video, foto, avtoakustike, POS opreme in ostaleelektronike.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.alternate.de/html/product/1340580
<CrazyLemon> 7€ razlike :)
<pitastrudl> dz0ny nice
<CrazyLemon> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/12/80_canonical_staff_face_chop/
<jabuk1> Canonical sharpens post-Unity axe for 80-plus Ubuntu spinners • The Register
<Matthai> hja.. kapitalizem :-)
<Matthai> poleg tega so ga res lomili
<Matthai> malo trde roke ne bo Å¡kodilo
<CrazyLemon> ni to trda roka..ampak nekdo k ne zna vodit podjetja.. nekdo k je Elon Musk wannabe :)
<CrazyLemon> misli da če ima idejo o XY da jo lahko tudi uresniči.. :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leFuF-zoVzA&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk1> How I Made My Own iPhone - in China - YouTube
<jabuk1> I built a like-new(but really refurbished) iPhone 6S 16GB entirely from parts I bought in the public cell phone parts markets in Huaqiangbei. And it works! I...
<dz0ny> the hell is this https://youtu.be/leFuF-zoVzA?t=588
<dz0ny> jajca mit kečap
<idioterna> sounds american
<pitastrudl> kaj bi bil kak dober thinkpad za vzeti?
<pitastrudl> dober za kak linux met gor tudi
<pitastrudl> mogoče kak dell?
<idioterna> t420
<idioterna> i5, 8 giga rama, pa spodobn ssd
<idioterna> vse to dobis za ~300 ojro
<pitastrudl> kr pocen
<idioterna> je pa en problem
<idioterna> i5 nima usb 3
<pitastrudl> samo te i5 so mal stari
<idioterna> ma pa esata
<idioterna> so paj
<idioterna> so ja
<pitastrudl> druga generacija
<idioterna> zato so pa cheap
<pitastrudl> tega mam trenutno v svojem hpju
<pitastrudl> mislim ne rečem nič, se obnese še okay
<pitastrudl> kaj pa kej baterija?
<idioterna> a rabs da dolg drzi
<pitastrudl> bi blo dobr da minimum 2 uri
<pitastrudl> gledam se jih dobi za ~200 na bolhi
<robert0> ludovicacaramis
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-13
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 6.km  S od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @13/04/2017 02:04:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.51+N,+15.24+E
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<zdobbie> the worst!
<zdobbie> as bad as this fucking channel almost
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: why so serious?
<zdobbie> Thursdays
<dz0ny> someone is buthurt https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/04/12/1844230/dozens-of-canonical-employees-resign-as-ubuntu-switches-to-gnome-shuttleworth-returns-as-ceo
<zdobbie> not Mark
<speed-> ja zakaj slabo?
<speed-> saj pa je mali petek
<speed-> :p
<matjaz> pitastrudl, t420masterrace
<matjaz> baterija meni drži skoraj 5 urc
<dz0ny> ffs linux
<dz0ny> default glibc is to prefer IPv6 when possible/available as per RFC
<matjaz> dz0ny, use windows then
<napsy> this is going to break things
<speed-> ej ka pa to
<speed-> vcera so mi kazen poslali
<speed-> 250eur + 3tocke
<speed-> ker sem rdeco baje prevozo... v faking kocevju
<speed-> kje se v zivlenju nisem bil :D
<napsy> zaka pa si to naredu?
<speed-> pa nisem
<speed-> ka bom te v kocevju :)
<speed-> there be bears!
<dz0ny> all lies:D
<dz0ny> speed-: sej se lahko pritozis
<speed-> ja pa itak da se bom
<speed-> samo ta nasa drzava
<speed-> faking shit ej
<speed-> to jim napisem da so prizadeti od prvega do zadnjega v javni upravi :d
<Matthai> speed-, alternate facts!
<yang> Rog Bikes is live now.
<yang> so najeli par showmanov, da jim delajo reklamo
<matjaz> coffee where are you!
<matjaz> .order coffee
<matjaz> PR's welcome!
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> CAAS - Coffee As A Service
<yang> https://twitter.com/HistoryInPix/status/852356721062367238/photo/1
<jabuk1> History In Pictures on Twitter: "Kim Ung-yong, Respect. https://t.co/QITgiLUc1e"
<zdobbie> Ung-yong never joined this channel
<zdobbie> makes you wonder -- just how smart is he really?
<matjaz> zdobbie_, I'd say very
<matjaz> .yt lil dicky $ave dat money
<jabuk1> Lil Dicky - $ave Dat Money feat. Fetty Wap and Rich Homie Quan (Official Music Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvHYWD29ZNY
<matjaz> .yt lil dicky pillow talking
<jabuk1> Lil Dicky - Pillow Talking feat. Brain (Official Music Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWWeQlXfSa0
<matjaz> ^ this guy
<matjaz> the new Lonely Island
<zdobbie_> "$ave Dat Money feat. Rich Homie Quan"
<zdobbie_> Quan would know
<zdobbie_> FeelsFridayMan
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=445ZUX8LHkE
<jabuk1> HOW TO HIT THE QUAN - YouTube
<jabuk1> I never thought I would want to know how to hit the quan, but all my lovely viewers showed me I am just meant to be quanning my way through life. I hope this...
<matjaz> all I see is anorexia
<zdobbie_> that's why you'll never hit the quan
<metalcamp_> zdobbie_: feels like release day
<metalcamp_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jabuk1> Releases - Ubuntu Wiki
<metalcamp_> still in the future :/
<zdobbie_> who uses Ubuntu
<zdobbie_> honestly
<metalcamp_> tfc?
<yang> Žena: Kakšne plane imaš za veliko noč?
<yang> Mož: Kot Jezus, izginem v petek, se pojavim v ponedeljek.
<yang> Žena: Ok. Bom jaz Marija. Zanosim, ne vem točno s kom.
<matjaz> https://freenode.net/news/pia-fn
<jabuk1> PIA and freenode joining forces - freenode
<jabuk1> freenode IRC network
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi napisal novico o releaseu? :)
<speed-> kakem
<speed-> je novi ubuntu veni'
<CrazyLemon> jes
<speed-> No new release found
<speed-> *sigh*
<speed-> guess not! :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..ne to ne boš še najdu v do-release-upgrade
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie_> so ... maybe
<speed-> kdaj pa bo
<metalcamp_> speed-: fresh install :)
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> nas najnovejsi deploy proces: stranki javimo kaksne build procese mora uredit na svojem CI in mi pushamo na njihov HTTPS git repo
<slax0r> normalno sem se pritozil in dobil, da je to zelo pogost nacin deployanja
<slax0r> vec res ne vem ce sem jaz blesav al je kdo na tej firmi padel na glavo ob rojstvu
<slax0r> mogoce celo veckrat
<CrazyLemon> speed- ne vem..potrebujejo nekaj dni po releaseu da dobiš obvestilo o tem
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa daš gor 'dev' verzijo
<CrazyLemon> ki pa je stable v tem trenutku :D
<CrazyLemon> do-release-upgrade -d or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> .man do-release-upgrade
<CrazyLemon> a mamo to?
<CrazyLemon> al sm js sanjal da sm to implementiral?
<CrazyLemon> samo sanjal sm
<metalcamp_> to smo se menili za msev-
<metalcamp_> auto respond
<CrazyLemon> right..sam se mi je zdel kot da sm to implementiral
<metalcamp_> man <insert random problem>
<CrazyLemon> evo speed- http://releases.ubuntu.com/zesty/ happy downloading :D
<slax0r> dajte v tega vasega bota ko najde "?" v keri koli vrstici ki jo msev- vpise, da bo avtomatsko dal sem google link z prvim rezultatom ^^
<CrazyLemon> slax0r naah..dobu bo k-line zaradi flooda pol :(
<speed-> :D
<speed-> eh naj dajo na do-release
<speed-> <- lazy
<CrazyLemon> speed- [15:05:32] <CrazyLemon>: do-release-upgrade -d or smth like that
<speed-> nop
<speed-> ne najde
<CrazyLemon> f... it :)
<speed-> +1
<dz0ny> 👏 :thumbs_up:
<metalcamp_> speed-: maš LTS?
<dz0ny> 😎🤗🍍🥝📡🇭🇷
<speed-> metalcamp jo
<dz0ny> sam si zastave pa ni
<speed-> a 17.04 nebo lts? :D
<metalcamp_> afaik ne
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> lts bo 18.04
<metalcamp_> vsaki dve leti, drži
<speed-> *sigh*
<speed-> te pa zal, drugo leto :)
<Limona> rofl dobra ideja slax0r
<Limona> slax0r saj sem reku, problem je samo v dogovoru
<Limona> postopek je identicen :D
<dz0ny> slax0r>	nas najnovejsi deploy proces: stranki javimo kaksne build procese mora uredit na svojem CI in mi pushamo na njihov HTTPS git repo
<dz0ny> it is
<slax0r> ?
<dz0ny> v bistvu repo vsebuje vse kaj se mora zgodit da se deploya
<dz0ny> tko heroku dela
<dz0ny> github > ci> git push heroku
<dz0ny> heroku > build > release > promote to active app
<dz0ny> ce delas z aws je isto
<slax0r> dz0ny: nimamo kontrole nad nicem pri njih, mi jim moramo v mailu napisat, kaj mora vse CI naredit, recimo poinstallirat npm pakete in zbuildat JS z gulpom
<dz0ny> ja sej to v repo od ci daš
<dz0ny> kak ci pa majo
<dz0ny> jenkins :D
<slax0r> verjetno da ja
<slax0r> this is austria
<dz0ny> k vsi ostali majo da je deklarativno v repo nastavljen
<slax0r> where java and java apps are gods
<idioterna> jenkins ma nov logo, ni vec isti :)
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> sam se kr
<dz0ny> dobiš tist ui dostop
<dz0ny> same thing
<slax0r> tako da ja, ce bi meli vsaj gitlab-ci
<slax0r> saj to je ravno to
<slax0r> ne dobim dostopa
<slax0r> trenutno mamo samo en https git repo
<slax0r> na katerega ne moremo nic pushat
<slax0r> ker majo timeout na 10s ali koliko
<slax0r> \o/
<dz0ny> k itak ni izoliran nc
<dz0ny> nardis rootkita :D
<dz0ny> kva pa ce sam tko nardite da mas vs to ti
<slax0r> tukaj se otepa smiselnih stvari
<dz0ny> njim pa sam jar v git pushnes
<slax0r> ne ne...ne delamo java appa, samo jenkins je java shizzle :)
<slax0r> to sem mislil
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> pac ze vse zbuildan app
<dz0ny> tko kto mora bit
<slax0r> sem priporocal ze tudi to, da bi mi zbuildali vse zadeve, lepo zapakirali pa rsyncaly k njim
<dz0ny> snapshot
<slax0r> nope...
<slax0r> saj je kul, samo vem kaj se bo zacelo dogajat
<dz0ny> again heroku posles app tak kot mora bit da se zazene
<dz0ny> nc vec npm buildanaj pato
<slax0r> nasli bojo napako, jo javli, mi je ne bomo takoj popravli, because...time...pa bojo oni sami neka muckali po nasih sourcih
<dz0ny> a to mas php
<slax0r> sem bral malo vceraj zvecer o heroku/review apps
<slax0r> priporocal
<slax0r> to ni uporabno za nas
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> php shop je ja...
<dz0ny> loh si fancy pa phar nardis
<dz0ny> :D
<slax0r> nic fancy ne sme bit
<CrazyLemon> its php..it CANT be fancy
<dz0ny> oh but it is
<slax0r> I beg to differ
<slax0r> php je mutav ko zajla, samo se da dokaj fine stvari delat, dokler ne zacnes z "php na mobile" in podobnimi cvetkami
<slax0r> drugace pa, z eno stranko mamo trenutno tak, vsak feature branch moramo pomergat z enim "preview" branchom in ta preview se deploya na test server, njihov tester poklika skoz in ce je ok lahko mergas feature v release branch...
<slax0r> seveda konflikti ki si jih resil v preview, bos jih reseval se enkrat v release
<slax0r> in za ravno to zadevo sem zjutraj priporocal review apps, ampak nekak "to ni uporabno za nas"
<slax0r> pa vprasam kak ne, ja da kao oni morajo skupno sliko pretestirat, ne vsakega feature-a posebaj, ker je velikokrat enaka sprememba v istih fajlih
<slax0r> pa pravim, ja ok, pol pa tak treba release se enkrat pretestirat, ker so konflikti ob spremembah na istih fajlih v razlicnih feature-ih, "saj se to ne zgodi dostri krat"
<slax0r> fml
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> I'am very happy person k mamo heroku
<slax0r> saj jaz ga bom tut verjetno pripeljal, al pa vsaj gitlab-ci tako postimal da bo to porihtal pa zalaufal kak container itd
<slax0r> pa pol jim v "akciji" to predstavil
 * CrazyLemon doesnt get heroku
<CrazyLemon> razn k tist page k hosta apije
<dz0ny> pa ircbota :)
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> sj ircbot ne laufa na herokuju?
<dz0ny> a si predstavljat da bi se mogu se sshajt na server
<dz0ny> pa tam pognat git pull
<dz0ny> pa merge
<dz0ny> pa npm install
<dz0ny> pa porte nastavit
<dz0ny> pa fw nastavit
<dz0ny> bog ne dej da maš se docker pol kej vmes
<dz0ny> pa kako bazo kejr je treba migracijo pognat
<dz0ny> to lahko počneš cel dan
<slax0r> prvih par korakov delam dnevno...
<dz0ny> https://12factor.net/ slax0r CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> tole si preberta
<CrazyLemon> i'm cleaning my tabs..not opening more!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> upam vsaj da maš tistega 2k neto :)
<CrazyLemon> tistega?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne ti
<dz0ny> slaxor
<dz0ny> k prav da to počne dnevno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja..sj ma več
<CrazyLemon> zato pa to počne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> mogo bi poslihtat malo nase deployment procese
<slax0r> na production serveru mamo git
<dz0ny> master git :D
<dz0ny> that sounds good way to lose everything
<slax0r> zato da lahko CTO in moj direktni nadrejeni cez vikend direkt na productionu popravlata kaksne zadeve
<slax0r> ne mislim repository...pac na production spravlamo z git pull origin master
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> niti ne tagov...zato ker ne more na tagu commitat
<slax0r> \o/
<dz0ny> a 100% testov nimate
<dz0ny> :D
<slax0r> pa mam btw pripravlen vagrant IN docker container za local env
<dz0ny> coverage mislim
<dz0ny> dokku si pogledal ze
<slax0r> nimamo testov
<slax0r> dokku - nisem
<slax0r> fora je, ker sem edini tukaj ki dela na linuxu
<slax0r> ostali so vsi windoze
<slax0r> edino en je na macu
<dz0ny> to en wn wrapper okol git k zna nardit se deploy
<slax0r> https://github.com/dokku/dokku
<jabuk1> GitHub - dokku/dokku: A docker-powered PaaS that helps you build and manage the lifecycle of applications
<dz0ny> ti nc ne zavidam
<slax0r> tole mislis?
<jabuk1> dokku - A docker-powered PaaS that helps you build and manage the lifecycle of applications
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> tale ircbot se tko deploya
<slax0r> sem dal zvezdico
<slax0r> pa bom pogledal ko pridem domvo
<dz0ny> 7me going to bike
<slax0r> moram systemcu povedat naj mi en server pripravi pa da se malo poigrackam
<pitastrudl> matjaz 5 urs? :O
<pitastrudl> s/urs/urc
<pitastrudl> nova baterija?
<pitastrudl> ja sam kaj je to 5 urc, imeti samo vim odprto pa pobit vse druge stvari ali web browsing and stuff
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwBkXgWNs_M
<jabuk1> alt-J - 3WW (Official Video) - YouTube
<jabuk1> The Official Video for alt-J - 3WW. Stream on Spotify / Apple Music: https://alt-j.lnk.to/3wwID Pre-order the forthcoming album RELAXER, out June 2nd: https:...
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> zdobbieja ni
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-m7rE4aJEo
<jabuk1> Introducing: United Groundlines- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk1> Flying can be drag. That's why United Airlines is now offering a more down to earth way to travel. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the of...
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/852580027178696704
<jabuk1> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Tesla Semi truck unveil set for September. Team has done an amazing job. Seriously next level."
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> živ!
<CrazyLemon> https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2016-10229
<jabuk1> NVD - CVE-2016-10229
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> vredi čuj!
<CrazyLemon> pa ti?
<e1e> tud kr vredu
<CrazyLemon> vesela ker je nov mate zuni? :)
<e1e> ja seveda, ma kr velik novosti
<e1e> glih testiram v VBox-u ;)
<CrazyLemon> no lih sm hotu omenit :)
<CrazyLemon> če najdeš kakšno napako povej
<CrazyLemon> da popravimo :)
 * CrazyLemon downloada ubuntu
<e1e> napako pri čemu?
<CrazyLemon> prevodu recimo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<e1e> aja, pri namestitvi tam ko piše, če želiš instalirat 3rd party apps se mi zdi, da je pisal v angleščini
<CrazyLemon> jah a se ti zdi ali je res pisalo :D
<CrazyLemon> a si izbrala slovenščino pred začetkom namestitve? :)
<e1e> ja lahko Å¡e enkrat pogledam...
<e1e> in ja seveda sm izbrala slo ;)
<CrazyLemon> no dej screenshot nared prek VBOXa pa ga nekam uploadaj..hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> na transifixu ni ostalo veliko angleških nizov
<CrazyLemon> kje se ostalo prevaja..a kaj veš e1e ?
<e1e> aja pa v meniju Programi piše Graphics, druga je slo... pa še enih par stvari
<e1e> za installiranje se je na istem kot ostali Ubuntu-ji v 16.04... zdej pa nevem
<e1e> MATE je pa tud na transifixu
<dz0ny_> ej CrazyLemon a bi kodi mal prevedel
<dz0ny_> https://www.transifex.com/teamxbmc/kodi-main/
<jabuk1> KODI Main localization
<jabuk1> KODI Main is being translated to 74 languages on Transifex. Sign up to help translate or start your own project.
<e1e> CrazyLemon https://postimg.org/image/wdv3t796l/
<dz0ny_> e1e: delno je prevedeno ker niso vsi paketi s prevodi nameščeni
<e1e> dz0ny_ zakaj pa ne? V 16.04 so te stvari prevedene
<dz0ny_> neki so čaral z paketi kejr so prevodi not
<dz0ny_> če si v namesti *-slovenian pakete
<dz0ny_> in pol bo vse prevedno
<e1e> kje?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sj noben ne uporablja kodija
<CrazyLemon> e1e kje pa?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.transifex.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/dashboard/
<CrazyLemon> sam tale mate-welcome najdem
<jabuk1> Ubuntu MATE Welcome localization
<jabuk1> Ubuntu MATE Welcome is being translated to 51 languages on Transifex. Sign up to help translate or start your own project.
<e1e> CrazyLemon https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/MATE/
<CrazyLemon> e1e ok..sm dal join request
<CrazyLemon> e1e ti si na forumu ubuntu.si ane?
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi tam dali v eno temo vse napake
<CrazyLemon> da bodo na enem mestu
<CrazyLemon> .stran postimg.org
<jabuk1> postimg.org je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://postimg.org
<e1e> CrazyLemon če si mi ti ustvaru enkrat, pol mam, drugač pa vrjetno ne, se ne spomnem več
<jabuk1> postimg.org je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> e1e nope..nisi na forumu :)
<e1e> no pol pa nism
<e1e> CrazyLemon a si videl sliko?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne.. :/
<CrazyLemon> Ta stran ne deluje
<CrazyLemon> Spletno mesto postimg.org trenutno ne more obdelati te zahteve.
<CrazyLemon> HTTP ERROR 503
<e1e> kam pa nej pol naložim?
<CrazyLemon> e1e shrani.si?
<e1e> a to Å¡e obstaja?
<CrazyLemon> e1e seveda :)
<e1e> je že dolg kar sm uploadala slike očitno
<e1e> http://shrani.si/f/1T/133/3IdvdCrK/priprava-na-namestitev.png
<CrazyLemon> e1e sj drugače imaš prav orodje v virtualboxu neki v smislu 'take screenshot'
<CrazyLemon> v meniju virtualboxa je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj je najhitrejši način za preizkus ubuntuja v navideznem okolju? :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon aja, nism vedla
<CrazyLemon> e1e evo tukaj sm dodal https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/4313/porocanje-napak-v-prevodih-ubuntuja#latest
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> vaše mnenje o samsung 850 ssdju?
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡e vedno potrebno preverit ali je blacklisted v kernelu zaradi trima or smth?
<e1e> CrazyLemon aha ok, zakaj pa nisi vse prevedel, če si že začel?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ker nisem v ubuntu mate ekipi :)
<CrazyLemon> [21:29:43] <CrazyLemon>: e1e ok..sm dal join request
<e1e> CrazyLemon mislim v UbuntuMATE Welcome ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e aja..ne da se mi preveč razmišljat o bulk queries :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj me sam zanima
<CrazyLemon> a kupim samsung 850 SSD ali ne?!
<e1e> CrazyLemon haha, js nimam pojma kk to prevesti lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e bulk je več dejanj naenkrat
<CrazyLemon> torej..neki v tem smislu..good luck :P
<e1e> CrazyLemon Drugač pa nism še uporablala SSD tak, da tuki ti ne morm pomagat...
<CrazyLemon> e1e ma vprašanje je bl specifično kot omejeno samo na SSD
<CrazyLemon> ker naj bi bila serija 800 blacklisted
<e1e> o tem se mi pa Å¡e sanja ne ;)
<e1e> CrazyLemon aja, vem kaj je funkcija bulk-a, sam prevajat pa ne znam teh stvari
<CrazyLemon> e1e pol nimaš ravno bujne domišljije! za prevajanje potrebuješ ogromno domišljije..ker si ful zmišljujemo besede :P
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja domišljije mi včasih manjka lol ne znam si zmišljevat tulk ...
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je bilo za danes
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-14
<metalcamp_> jutro
<Krutec> ahoy
<zdobbie> fheh!
<Krutec> fheh indeed
<matjaz> T   G   I   F
<slax0r> oh noes, I lost muh +
<speed-> :'(
<speed-> morgen btw
<Limona> hola
<metalcamp_> aloha
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> all is right with the wolrd again
<slax0r> morgen ja
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj ko ste vsi tu.. kakšno mnenje o samsung 850 ssdju na linuksih?
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> jaz sem winblows uporabnik
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> u blow!
<speed-> nisem se starega compa v server predelal da bi ti povedal :p
<speed-> ker sem fucking too lazy da bi si dal kopirat stvari prek haha
<Limona> honestly
<Limona> linux je tak dober da ne rabis
<Limona> ceprav jaz ga imam na ssdju
<Limona> za server pa ne bi lih najbol priporocal
<Limona> razen ce mas kaki uber star ssd
<speed-> [10:15] <Limona> linux je tak dober da ne rabis
<speed-> oh funny you
<speed-> :D
<Limona> hehe ce je pa res :P
<slax0r> FS cache ftw :P
<speed-> mene nervira zdaj ze
<speed-> ko cujem da se stari hdd gor zakurbla
<speed-> mislim da bom mogel to nekam v steno zabetonirat :D
<Limona> lol
<Limona> ventov nimas?
<Limona> ja, jaz mam 960 samsung
<speed-> mam samo to je vse silence
<speed-> nic se ne cuje
<speed-> razen blesavega navadnega diska
<speed-> ko zakurbla :D
<Limona> 960 ga tak hudo seka :D
<Limona> 500gigs of godness
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> dober je
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: works?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ what does?
<dz0ny_> samsung ssd :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ predvidevam da works ja..sam mene bl zanima zakaj je blacklisted v kernelu za queue TRIM
<CrazyLemon> in kako bo to vplivalo na delovanje čez čas
<dz0ny_> ker ga dela sam
<speed-> CrazyLemon, wait, resno?
<speed-> blacklistan je ?
<dz0ny_> ignroe him
<CrazyLemon> dont ignore me!
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7/drivers/ata/libata-core.c
<jabuk1> linux/libata-core.c at e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7 · torvalds/linux · GitHub
<jabuk1> linux - Linux kernel source tree
<CrazyLemon> there's your proof!
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7/drivers/ata/libata-core.c#L4227
<CrazyLemon> there's your proof!
<jabuk1> linux/libata-core.c at e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7 · torvalds/linux · GitHub
<jabuk1> linux - Linux kernel source tree
<slax0r> speed-: ko se graficna zacne dret se diska vec ne cuje ^^
<slax0r> ali pa ko nas zakurblam
<slax0r> kot da bi 747 se zakurblal
<dz0ny_> ves kaj je hec k ma un nas sam 12b vodilo do diska
<dz0ny_> pa un fan kurba sam zato ker cpu caka in se tolk greje
<slax0r> point? :)
<slax0r> ne ne
<slax0r> ko laufa je ok
<dz0ny_> nas are pointless :)
<slax0r> ampak prvi zagon je loud AF
<dz0ny_> lezaji?
<speed-> slax0r ves ka je finta
<slax0r> ker zakurbla fane na 100% in jih potem upocasni
<speed-> ka nisem se nic spilal
<speed-> razen the witchera3 celih 5min :D
<slax0r> speed-: pfff
<slax0r> lame
<speed-> ce nisem mel nic casa :/
<slax0r> sicer pa ja, ta nas je itak energetsko tako pozresen da bi komot en obicen racunalnik laufal z smb serverom
<slax0r> pa software raid
<dz0ny_> mhm
<Matthai> how hot: http://www.rtl-sdr.com/broadcasting-color-analgoue-ntsc-tv-with-an-esp8266/
<Matthai> 1,6 EUR stane tale modulček
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<Matthai> po moje si bom nabavil :-)
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.4°C @14.04.2017 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 65% severozahodnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:24, Kulminacija: 13:06:25, Sončni zahod: 19:50:26
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 28min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/J1iihi7.jpg
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> if this doesn't bring apocalypse upon us, i don't know what will
<speed-> faking awesome!
<speed-> nekaj sem tak fejst zajebal, da smo zdaj nakoncu ugotovili da je dobro haha
<idioterna> speed-: that takes some serious skills
<CrazyLemon> ker bullshit je sedaj v gnome software to ne moreš verjet :D
<CrazyLemon> od opozoril za 'grafično nasilje' do opozoril da je prikazan tobačni izdelek etc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/gnome-software/+pots/gnome-software/sl/414/+translate
<jabuk1> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “gnome-software” : Zesty (17.04) : Translations : gnome-software package : Ubuntu
<Matthai> Ubuntu goes SJW :-)
<CrazyLemon> tole je gnome software..has nothing to do with ubuntu ..at least not for a year :D
<dz0ny_> slax0r: a vi ste danes frei?
<slax0r> nope
<CrazyLemon> nemci so frei
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno tudi hrvati ?
<yang> Če mate kej elektronskega za zreciklirati http://www.zeos.si/sl/
<zdobbie> tfc
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> hrvati delajo
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..očitno veliki petek ni dovolj velik :D
<metalcamp_> je pa dober izgovor, da greš prej domov
<metalcamp_> "grem pogledat, če je jezus že ušel"
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<CrazyLemon> včeraj zvečer ob 22.00 naročil ssd disk
<CrazyLemon> danes že v kopru
<CrazyLemon> in pripravljeno na prevzem
<speed-> +1
<CrazyLemon> mimovrste can be pretty fast :)
<yang> zdej morš sam preveriti, če ti niso pokvarjenga podtaknil
<dz0ny_> dhl from china tud
<yang> jaz sem opravil z mimovrste
<dz0ny_> ah dej no
<yang> v enem mesecu sem mel dve reklamaciji
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dont even bother? :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nemci, finci in portugalci 100%
<slax0r> avstrijci samo tisti ta sveti
<CrazyLemon> slax0r finci tudi? weird
<speed-> ka to?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: zgleda tak ja
<slax0r> pa svedi tut
<speed-> slax0r daj ti meni razlozi
<speed-> kak jodlari ne slavijo danes
<speed-> wtf jim je
<zdobbie> gästarbaiterje je treba obdrzat na delu!
<slax0r> speed-: saj je praznik
<slax0r> samo ni dela prost dan
<slax0r> samo za svete je
<slax0r> en moj CTO je danes fraj, ker je opus dei :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: dokler so pri mimovrste samo elektroniko prodajal je bla ok firma, pa dokler je bil lastnik se Jugoslav, pol jo je pa nekim Čehom prodal
<speed-> slax0r pa ja PA KAK
<speed-> ce so ovi neki tezki verniki
<speed-> slavijo brezmadezno spocetje
<speed-> nevem ka vse
<speed-> danes pa nista
<slax0r> danes je en CTO fraj, ker je svet bolj ko sam jezus
<slax0r> drugi so pa magicno na nekih "workshopih"
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> mi jugovici pa delamo
<yang> nimaš kaj Arbeit macht frei
<slax0r> jap
<slax0r> sem ze toliko 'frei' da sem ze malo 'murican
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> jaz morem do 4 biti tu
<speed-> ka si fukjeni ej
<speed-> sicer prisel sem komaj ob 10 :D
<speed-> samo vseeno !
<speed-> korupcija
<speed-> zdaj v momenti kak sef odide
<speed-> letimo dol v null neun
<speed-> pa te se pridem samo odjavit :D
<slax0r> jaz sem konec za danes
<slax0r> ne da se mi vec
<speed-> jaz sem bil konec predvcera :D
<speed-> resno 2dni ze nejsan mrdno nic
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> eh, to san ze pred par tedni :D
<speed-> tu sem pa narodu gnjavim
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> nepogresni clen firme ;)
<speed-> ja
<sasa84> mislm...pa kakšne službe mate to, da niste frej?
<sasa84> jaz sem bla včeri, dns...in še cel velikonočni teden!
<speed-> ....
<speed-> ne samo da nismo fraj
<speed-> se 2uri morem tu bit
<sasa84> ccc
<speed-> samo upam da bom uro pa pol na pivi
<speed-> vmes
<speed-> :d
<sasa84> ccc
<zdobbie> a ni danes post?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> za meso
<speed-> ne za pivo
<speed-> DUHH
<slax0r> sranje bi blo ce bi blo meso v pivu
<sasa84> fantje, sam to vam povem...življenje ni potica!
<speed-> sasa84 ah kaj ne
<speed-> apfel pie!
<idioterna> js nimam sluzbe, tko da sm skos frej
<slax0r> socialni problem
<sasa84> idioterna npr. praznuje vse praznike... :)
<speed-> to glih ja
<speed-> ovi ferrarija vozi
<speed-> pa na socialni
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> tut dneve k niso prazniki
<idioterna> ma ferarija js nimam
<idioterna> zetor pac ni ferari
<slax0r> je pa blizu :)
<idioterna> ja, po zvoku ne bi prepoznal enga od druzga
<idioterna> mam pa colnagota
<idioterna> to je tut italjanska prestizna znamka
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/globalization.jpg
<slax0r> http://www.floridasunpost.com/tampa-man-loses-testicles-trying-fill-scuba-tank-weed-smoke/
<jabuk1> Tampa man loses testicles after trying to 'fill scuba tank with weed smoke'
<sasa84> najs!
<sasa84> idioterna: a ti maš cestko?
<idioterna> kaj je to cestka?
<idioterna> a kolo?
<sasa84> mhm
<yang> on ma raketo
<idioterna> sasa84: ciklokros mam, k je pac
<idioterna> specjalka za poleti in pozimi
<idioterna> sasa84: https://bou.si/pic/lumberjack-nago.jpg
<yang> Pa dovoljenje ma, da krši CPP
<idioterna> krampaste gume loh dam gor
<idioterna> ja to mamo pa itak vsi kolesarji
<idioterna> pise v 4. clenu ZPrCp
<yang> zadnjic mi je uletel en z napacne smeri
<yang> pa se to na prehodu za pesce
<yang> idioterna: a ti veš, da lahko policist tudi pijanega pešca kaznuje, ker ogroža promet
<idioterna> a ti ves, da prometna sredstva z motorjem na notranje izgorevanje vedno onesnazujejo zrak?
<dz0ny_> lol
<sasa84> idioterna: a to je kao fitnes bicikel al kok se že reče?
<yang> sej je prov, da ga. Drugače bi ti iz Kašlja moral na Tržnico hodit po hrano, kamor branjevke prpeljejo pridelek s cizo
<sasa84> elooooow dz0ny_
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> sasa84: ne, ciklokros
<yang> pa mislim da jih praktično ni več takih
<idioterna> sasa84: isto k specjalka sam z vec lufta za bl debele gume
<idioterna> yang: mi doma prdelujemo hrano
<yang> idioterna: celo leto jeste ssamo domačo hrano ?
<yang> mate pa velko kmetijo pol
<idioterna> mhm, nutello pa s kolesom hodm iskat
<yang> Zadnjič je moja sorodnica nardila domačo nutelo
<yang> oz. tako torto
<sasa84> gruntam, da bi si kupla bicikl...en nov za polet... pa se mi zdi, da je treking še najbolš za sfalt pa kakšen makadam
<idioterna> sasa84: treking kup ja
<idioterna> to je najbl udobn
<sasa84> par sto ojrov, neb pretiravala
<idioterna> ja sej nima smisla pretiravat
<yang> Poni
<idioterna> bos ze pol upgradala ce se ti bo lustal
<sasa84> valda
<yang> kok so reklamo za Poni zdaj delal
<yang> FB live stream
<sasa84> idioterna: a bicikel se gre lahko kupt v hervis npr.? :)
<sasa84> al raj v nek kolesar. center?
<idioterna> sasa84: ma uresnic
<idioterna> sasa84: u hervisu bos skor zihr dobila najcenejsi deal
<idioterna> je pa fino da pol ksnmu znancu k se spozna reces
<idioterna> da ti nastela
<idioterna> no sej tut u hervisu mogoce znajo to, sam vcasih pa tut ne
<idioterna> sasa84: ce hods v lj loh tut dechatlon, majo vcasih res na pol zastonj ponudbo
<idioterna> pa cist solidn kolo za ksne 1000-2000 km na leto
<sasa84> https://www.hervis.si/store/Oprema/Kolesa/kolesa-cross/X-Fact/Cross-Sport/p/COLOR-2090617
<sasa84> luškan
<jabuk1> X Fact Cross Sport | Naročite online na Hervis.si
<jabuk1> X Fact Cross Sport pri Hervisu. Uživajte v širokem naboru izdelkov in naročite sedaj.
<idioterna> sasa84: ok bo
<idioterna> sam pros jih da ti pomagajo taprav size okvirja vzet
<Limona> tapravo velikost
<Limona> jebote anglecina
<idioterna> hvala, u pravu si.
<sasa84> http://www.decathlon.si/p/8379020_hibridno-kolo-riverside-500-sivo-rdece.html#/2963-457-s_1m50_1m65
<jabuk1> Hibridno kolo Riverside 500 - sivo/rdeče - Decathlon Ljubljana
<jabuk1> Za vožnje konec tedna na tlakovanih cestah in blatnih stezah (primernih za motorna vozila) in odkrivanje novih krajev!Potrebujete lahko in udobno kolo? S svojim 100 % aluminijastim okvirjem, ki je oblikovan tako da preprečuje bolečine v hrbtu med vožnjo, je B'Twin Riverside 500 odličen za vaše vožnje ob koncu tedna.
<idioterna> sasa84: un od hervisa mi je bl vsec naceloma
<idioterna> vsaj kar se tice tega kok poznam opremo k je gor prsraufana
<sasa84> tud men
<sasa84> bl tko zgleda
<sasa84> bbl fantje, bbl!
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ whats with the 5km/week goal? thats not really a goal is it :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nope
<dz0ny_> pa se glezen sm si zvil
<dz0ny_> dog vs owner 1:0
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ gležnarje pa je problem solved!
<CrazyLemon> Disk /dev/sdb: 232,9 GiB, 250059350016 bytes, 488397168 sectors
<CrazyLemon> yay :)
<CrazyLemon> kako bi zdaj spravu že inštaliran sistem gor..sam copy paste pa fstab edit uuid ?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kakšne virtualke med source fajli?
<matjaz> rsync
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope..virtualke so na homeu
<CrazyLemon> ki bo ostal na hdd
<matjaz> rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} / /path/to/backup/folder
<matjaz> tole sem jest izvedel nazadnje ko sem to delal
<matjaz> no problmeo
<CrazyLemon> ampak moraš še /home/* excludeat ane?
<matjaz> če maš ločeno, seveda
<matjaz> By using the -aAX set of options, the files are transferred in archive mode which ensures that symbolic links, devices, permissions, ownerships, modification times, ACLs, and extended attributes are preserved, assuming that the target file system supports the feature.
<matjaz> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/full_system_backup_with_rsync
<jabuk1> Full system backup with rsync - ArchWiki
<CrazyLemon> ok..kako zlistam partition table type ? :)
<matjaz> fdisk /dev/sda pol pa p?
<matjaz> al pa gdisk
<matjaz> pick your poison
<CrazyLemon> Disklabel type: dos
<CrazyLemon> to je tole ane?
<CrazyLemon> ali je GPT?
<matjaz> ne vem kako piše za GPT
<zdobbie> GPT
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti se mas za mladega po dusi
<zdobbie> v cem je fora teh Monster nalepk?
<zdobbie> pa Monster brandinga?
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie monster nalepk?
<matjaz> .yt Ken Block
<jabuk1> [HOONIGAN] Ken Block's GYMKHANA NINE: Raw Industrial Playground https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bkX5VkZg8U
<matjaz> there you go
<CrazyLemon> js Å¡e nism vidu monster nalepk..razn pri kenu
<CrazyLemon> ampak to pokažeš da si avanturist pa to.. danger is your middle name
<matjaz> isti pes ko Red Bull
<CrazyLemon> podobn pes
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/colorado-study-reveals-the-main-reason-why-some-cyclists-break-the-rules-of-the-road-324926
<jabuk1> Colorado study reveals the main reason why some cyclists break the rules of the road - Cycling Weekly
<jabuk1> A study in Colorado has revealed that cyclists mainly break the rules of the road in an effort to make themselves safer, as well as to save time and energy.
<CrazyLemon> evo.. lots of idioternas out there
<yang> vsaj močne noge ma, da lahko beži pred policisti
<CrazyLemon> kaj za ene možnosti dodam v fstab za ssd partition?
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da 'defaults' is not good enough?
<matjaz> jest mam noatime,discard,defaults
<CrazyLemon> hm..neki sm bral da se discard ne uporablja
<matjaz> y tho?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz coz samsung ssd
<matjaz> ah, nimam
<CrazyLemon> bom uporabu sam 'relatime,defaults'
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB4I68XVPzQ
<jabuk1> Star Wars: The Last Jedi Official Teaser - YouTube
<jabuk1> Star Wars: The Last Jedi. Arriving in your galaxy December 15. Visit Star Wars at http://www.starwars.com Subscribe to Star Wars on YouTube at http://www.you...
<CrazyLemon> ok..steam folder je na ssdju \o/
<CrazyLemon> jutri sledi root, var, tmp
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm z shotgunom dva ubil z enim strelom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> headshot of course :>
<idioterna> yang: men ni treba bezat, k nism tok broke da si neb mogu 20 ojro na 5 let za kazni prvosct
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/shadow-brokers-release-new-files-revealing-windows-exploits-swift-attacks/
<jabuk1> Shadow Brokers Release New Files Revealing Windows Exploits, SWIFT Attacks
<pitastrudl> čer
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-15
<dz0ny_> toel je pa kr cheap https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3263_itxse2717h_monitor_dell_se2717h_27__fhd_ips
<dz0ny_> sadly i got one for 370 6m ago
<yang> zgleda ok, sicer se ne spoznam na nove monitorje
<yang> Zanimivo mi je, da ima VGA-IN + HDMI IN
<dz0ny_> mhm, sm dubu dost vec portov
<yang> se pravi se ga da potem uporabit na starih racunalnikih, ki imajo samo VGa-OUT
<dz0ny_> ce je zmoznagraficna to pokazat
<dz0ny_> to je 2k
<yang> na E-tec.at je celo drazji, 250 eur
<dz0ny_> 363 minimalno mora met nekej rama
<dz0ny_> da sploh kaj dela D
<yang> ja
<yang> doloceni starejsi laptopi imajo samo VGa-OUT
<yang> tej novejsi majo HDMI ze
<dz0ny_> anyway logan hd is out
<yang> neki AOC pa Philips 27" so še cenejši, v čem je tale DELL boljši ? Verjetno v funkciji IPS ?
<speed-> delal kdo tu kaj z unity pa admob?
<CrazyLemon> a tole bo v redu guide za var pa tmp https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/131311/moving-var-home-to-separate-partition
<matjaz> delaš ločene particije za var in tmp?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> mislim..particiji sta že narejeni..sam trenutni var pa tmp morma skopirat na novi particiji pa pol fstab uredit
<matjaz> a je tmp sploh treba kopirat?
<matjaz> var ja
<CrazyLemon> good question..ni ne
<matjaz> pa v var tudi kaj ni treba
<matjaz> run recimo
<CrazyLemon> www !
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> /dev/sda6 on /tmp type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,data=ordered)
<CrazyLemon> one down 2 to go
<CrazyLemon> next..var!
<matjaz> zakaj pa sploh daješ to vse na svoje particije?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker bom root dal na ssd
<CrazyLemon> ne potrebujem pa var pa tmp na ssdju
<matjaz> but, but, y tho? sej ne škodita če sta tam :)
<CrazyLemon> dunno..coz i can i guess :D
<CrazyLemon> sj vem da ni to sdcard da bi mogu skrbet za pisanje gor sam..dunno :D
<matjaz> jest mam vse na ssdju, hdd pa na /mnt/storage
<matjaz> pa tja not mežljem downloade and shit
<CrazyLemon> but i don't need storage
<CrazyLemon> js bom na hddju mel home
<CrazyLemon> to je pa to
<matjaz> pa ravno home je fajn met na ssdju, i think
<matjaz> vsaj .config
<CrazyLemon> why is that?
<matjaz> quick access?
<CrazyLemon> ampak koliko stuffa pa je v .config da ti upočasni access?
<matjaz> ne veliko, zato pa "i think" zgoraj :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj Å¡e root
<CrazyLemon> rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} / /path/to/backup/folder
<CrazyLemon> če tole naredim bom mogu še ročno narest folderje ane?
<CrazyLemon> dev,proc,sys,run,mnt,media ?
<matjaz> pomojem da ja
<matjaz> čeprav, jest se ne spomnim, da bi jih
<matjaz> pa en pro tip: fallocate -l 20G /space_reserve
<matjaz> zmanjka placa, pobrišeš ta fajl
<matjaz> sem se navadil to delat na vseh diskih
<matjaz> worth it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mam kr eno fraj particijo
<CrazyLemon> k ne bo v uporabi :D
<matjaz> al pa to :)
<CrazyLemon> rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/var/*","/home/*","/lost+found"}
<CrazyLemon> a zgleda good enough?
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> pa Å¡e enki sm se spomnu
<matjaz> skopiral ti bo recimo /dev
<matjaz> ampak ne vsebine :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne bo?
<matjaz> samo dir
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> aha aha..zato nisi rabu spet dira ustvarjat prej?
<matjaz> tako je
<CrazyLemon> sounds great :)
<CrazyLemon> grub-install /dev/sdb
<CrazyLemon> Namestitev za okolje i386-pc.
<CrazyLemon> grub-install: opozorilo: ta razdelek GPT ne vsebuje zagonskega razdelka BIOS. Vstavljanje ne bo mogoče..
<CrazyLemon> grub-install: opozorilo: Vgrajevanje ni mogoče. Nalagalnik GRUB je v tem primeru mogoče namestiti s seznami blokov. Seznami blokov so NEZANESLJIVI, zato je njihova uporaba odsvetovana..
<CrazyLemon> grub-install: napaka: ne bo nadaljevanja s seznami blokov.
<CrazyLemon> zato sovražim prevajanje napak
<speed-> holy shit
<speed-> po slovensko ti pise!
<CrazyLemon> of course
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#GUID_Partition_Table_.28GPT.29_specific_instructions
<speed-> skoraj se pocutim kak v sluzbi
<speed-> tam tudi sistem hoce z mano nemsko komunicirat
<speed-> da bi onemu ki je to instaliral take batine nametal :D
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> rsyncal sm
<CrazyLemon> spremenu sm rsynced fstab z uuid od ssdja
<CrazyLemon> chrootal sm se v ssd mount
<CrazyLemon> inštaliral grub
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e kaj?
<CrazyLemon> razen velik sreče ob bootu :D
<skyx> lp
<skyx> kaj se dela? :)
<CrazyLemon> moli se
<CrazyLemon> da boota normalno :>
<skyx> kva pa si delal?
<CrazyLemon> na ssd premikal root
<CrazyLemon> ampak mi ni bootal prek ssdja
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem zakaj!
<skyx> clonezilla? :)
<CrazyLemon> nekaj sm pozabu ..zihr :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx naah...rsync
<skyx> grrr hipster :P
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ni Å¡lo?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz bootalo prek hddja
<CrazyLemon> sm pa opazu da ob update-grubu v chrootu
<CrazyLemon> neki težil za var
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bom poskusu Å¡e var mountat v chroot
<CrazyLemon> in upat da bo boljše :)
<matjaz> ja vse mounte moraš imet afaik
<matjaz> + v biosu moraš zdej taprav disk izbrat
<CrazyLemon> mkdir: imenika »/var/lib/os-prober/mount« ni mogoče ustvariti: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz good call glede biosa!
<CrazyLemon> moram nastavit seznam bootanja
<matjaz> affirmative
<CrazyLemon> sam ne štekam zakaj tale var noče
<CrazyLemon> k sm ga mount -o bind /var ..var/
<CrazyLemon> pebkac
<CrazyLemon> sm dal var/ var/
<CrazyLemon> in ne /var var/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..lets try this sh1t
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa bo :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala matjaz <3
<skyx> wiiii :>
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, we done did it!
<matjaz> np
<matjaz> zdej mi pa izber en avto na avto.net :Djest se ne morem odločit
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kok €€
<CrazyLemon> rabljen ali nov?
<CrazyLemon> dizel ali bencin?
<CrazyLemon> kabrio ali coupe?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> not that important, zdej gledam VW in AUdi, novejše od 2014
<matjaz> ampak recimo 15k max
<CrazyLemon> jah če ti je pomembna oprema pol boš dobu več pri VW kot pri Audiju
<CrazyLemon> če si avanturist lahk preveriš mobile.de :)
<CrazyLemon> gledaš da je cena tam do 13k
<CrazyLemon> drugo bo šlo pa za stroške autobroker.si :)
<matjaz> tud to sem že razmišljal ja
<matjaz> en kolega jih dol vozi
<CrazyLemon> in dobiš veliko več kot pri nas :)
<matjaz> bi verjetno ceneje zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=240404404&isSearchRequest=true&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&scopeId=C&maxMileage=100000&maxPrice=14000&minFirstRegistrationDate=2014-01-01&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=8&pageNumber=1
<jabuk1> Audi A3 1.6 TDI Limousine (clean diesel) Attraction als Limousine in Karlstadt
<jabuk1>  - Lückenlos Scheckheftgepflegt beim Audi-Vertragspartner, Letzte Inspektion bei 88.115 Kilometer, Euro 6, abnehmbare Anhängerkupplung, Klimaautomatik, PDC h...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz https://www.autobroker.si/prodaja-vozil/si/izracun-stroskov-uvoza.php
<CrazyLemon> ali pa si kupiš novga polota :D
<matjaz> nope :)
<matjaz> kul tale izračun, tnx
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne? :)
<matjaz> premajhen
<CrazyLemon> so it is important!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dobiš tudi kio za ta dnar :D
<CrazyLemon> c'eed!
<matjaz> zdej sem gledal golf, touran, passat, a3, a4
<matjaz> pa pomojem bom tud neki tazga vzel
<matjaz> v polota ne morem nametat airsoft opreme za 4 folka!
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> v ceeda lahko :)
<CrazyLemon> osebno če bi izbiral med rabljenim golfom, a3 ali novim ceedom bi izbral ceeda
<matjaz> could be
<CrazyLemon> full disclaimer..imam ceeda :)
<matjaz> neki sem gledal tudi i30
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pejt pogledat v btc..pa preveri kako je glede placa
<CrazyLemon> tako pri i30 kot ceedu
<CrazyLemon> sta si pa zelo podobna avta
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa i30 kr precej dražji
<matjaz> a pa tale autobroker kej garantira da je vozilo kul, brez napak?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz don't be sillx
<CrazyLemon> silly
<CrazyLemon> sj niso oni servis..oni samo poskrbijo za papirje pa prevoz
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the great wall
<jabuk1> The Great Wall |17 Feb 2017 103 min| Action, Adventure, Fantasy
<jabuk1> European mercenaries searching for black powder become embroiled in the defense of the Great Wall of China against a horde of monstrous creatures.
<jabuk1> IMDB:6.3/10 (26,885 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2034800
<zdobbie> MATT DAMON
<zdobbie> !t en ch MATT DAMON
<CrazyLemon> FAIL
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/ftQ2gbF.gifv
<jabuk1> Hope it wasn't too urgent
<skyx> guys kaj naj dam na Linksys E900 v1.0 ?
<skyx> Tomato by Shibby je mal old ze? http://tomato.groov.pl/
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje je..zakaj si kupu e900?!? :D
<skyx> en star ruter pa bi mal updejtov nic drugega :)
<skyx> kaj se daje kej gor trenutno?
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/z-bmw-jem-prehiteval-mira-cerarja-in-dobil-330-evrov-kazni-439511
<jabuk1> Z BMW-jem prehiteval Mira Cerarja in dobil 330 evrov kazni - siol.net
<jabuk1> Neznanec je v torek na Koroškem z beemvejem poskušal s ceste zriniti vozilo predsednika vlade Mira Cerarja, ki se je mudil na ob...
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje je kaj lahko sploh daš gor :)
<skyx> dd-wrt pa tomato sem nasel se kak predlog?
<CrazyLemon> openwrt of course :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma lede :)
<matjaz> https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/linksys/e900
<matjaz> tud LEDE je
<skyx> glede na tole ... https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_E900
<CrazyLemon> ah..sj maš 8MB flasha..tko da ni skrbi
<skyx> openwrt torej pravte da vidmo :)
<CrazyLemon> lede raje dej
<skyx> da vidim se to
<CrazyLemon> to je openwrt..samo updated
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> you know what will really suck?
<CrazyLemon> upgrade z 17.10 na 18.04 ter upgrade z 16.04 na 18.04
<CrazyLemon> from unity to gnome :D
<skyx> https://lede-project.org/toh/hwdata/linksys/linksys_e900_v1
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, fresh install it is
<e1e> hej
<CrazyLemon> haj
<CrazyLemon> postal sm fan instant noodleov
<zdobbie> a zdej, ko si The Great Wall pogledu?
<CrazyLemon> nism gledal
<CrazyLemon> .imdb logan
<jabuk1> Logan |03 Mar 2017 137 min| Action, Drama, Sci-Fi
<jabuk1> In the near future, a weary Logan cares for an ailing Professor X somewhere on the Mexican border. However, Logan's attempts to hide from the world and his legacy are upended when a young mutant arrives, pursued by dark forces.
<jabuk1> IMDB:8.5/10 (181,361 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3315342
<CrazyLemon> prav tako nism gledal ^
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa predlagaš kak film..pa bom pogledal
<zdobbie> Logan
<zdobbie> nice scores
<skyx> nogan je kr fajn ja :)
<skyx> logan*
<zdobbie> odoh ja
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> tile instant noodles so bli pa gaddemn hot
<skyx> Hobit prvi del je na pop :)
<CrazyLemon> a si flashal e900?
<zdobbie> .yt I'm going on an adventure!
<jabuk1> The Hobbit An Unexpected Journey - I'm going on an adventure! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDKVKG3ESsk
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie so..going to play doi?
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk1> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/ostali-kabli-adapterji/goobay-napajalni-y-kabel-525-525
<jabuk1> Goobaynapajalni Y kabel 5.25 ->5.25| mimovrste=)
<jabuk1> Napajalni kabel znanega proizvajalca Goobay.
<CrazyLemon> a je tole varianta ko potrebuješ recimo napajanje za dvd enoto pa disk
<CrazyLemon> in lahko oba napajaš prek enga kabla?
<CrazyLemon> a ne..tole bo tole https://www.mimovrste.com/ostali-kabli-adapterji/goobay-napajalni-adapter-za-sata-diske
<pitastrudl> zanimivo
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-16
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> živ
<e1e> kk kej?
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<yang> Lepe praznike vsem http://imgur.com/a/jEMKp
<dz0ny_> kva majo zajci z jajci?
<yang> jajca nosijo
<yang> v BS3
<yang> dz0ny_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_Bunny
<dz0ny_> .imdb The Age of Shadows
<jabuk1> The Age of Shadows |23 Sep 2016 140 min| Action, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk1> Set in the late 1920s, The Age of Shadows follows the cat-and-mouse game that unfolds between a group of resistance fighters trying to bring in explosives from Shanghai to destroy key ...
<jabuk1> IMDB:7.3/10 (1,342 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4914580
<e1e> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C9hmW3LXcAAbWV8.jpg:large
<e1e> bi kdo čokolado s čilijem?
<CrazyLemon> js bi chocolate mousse..brez čilija :)
<zdobbie> choco noodles? no?
<e1e> CrazyLemon a nimaš ti rad čilija?
<CrazyLemon> e1e mam..ampak trenutno mi ni do čilija :D
<CrazyLemon> sm včeraj jedu spicy noodles..in je bilo dovolj za kak tedn :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie how was your adventure? :)
<e1e> hehe ok... pol sam čokolado dans?
<CrazyLemon> mousse!
<CrazyLemon> ok..sicer sm nekaj čokoladnih jajčk pojedu.. pa čokoladni puding
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je bilo sladkarij za danes :D
<e1e> kakšna je pa razlika? :p
<CrazyLemon> ni je :P
<CrazyLemon> ampak pravim da bo dovolj za danes
<CrazyLemon> ker sm danes odpeljal samo 40km
<CrazyLemon> si ne smem več privoščit :P
<e1e> ok... kakor hočeš ;)
<e1e> a ni blo nič dežja pr vas?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: he?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie he?
<CrazyLemon> e1e lih zdaj pada :)
<zdobbie> he?
<CrazyLemon> je pa bil cel dan prijeten..veliko sonca
<CrazyLemon> pa kr neki vetra
<e1e> srečko... pr nas je blo lepo sam dopoldne, pol pa dež in toča, veter tud ja, pol mal sonca in spet naliv...
<CrazyLemon> mhm..js sm dobu kr fajn barvo po rokah k sm bil v kratkih na kolesu :)
<CrazyLemon> no pa po nogah tudi
<e1e> lepo ;)
<e1e> pr nas Å¡e ni blo tak topl...
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44409/#Comment_44409
<e1e> aha, nism vedla
<e1e> hvala, ker si preveril CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> e1e če opaziš še kaj napiši na forum :)
<e1e> pol se bom mogla pa registrirat na forum lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e exactly :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon no, če hočeš lahko prevedeš še tistih par stringov v Welcomu ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e bulk? to bom kot pravi gentleman prepustu tebi :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon ah, js sm že dost tam prevedla, tak da ti prepustim ;)
<e1e> pa ni sam o bulku, so Å¡e druge stvari tud
<CrazyLemon> e1e ko bi ti vedla koliko sm js zadev prevedel :p
<e1e> CrazyLemon verjamem, da velik, zato ti bo tud to čist enostavn ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e ampak nisem sebičen človk..tko da z veseljem pustim še drugim.. da mal prevajajo :>
<e1e> CrazyLemon zato bi pa lahko Å¡e to prevedu, da bi blo konec ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e nikoli se ne konča :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja sej vem, pa vsaj za enkrat ;)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<yang> e1e: Lindt izdeluje čokolado s čilijem, sem jo že jedel, v redu je
<yang> ni glih nek super pekoč čili
<yang> glih tok da ima še čokolada potem okus
<zdobbie> is it chilly?
<e1e> yang a res? nism Å¡e vidla, nekako so mi te z okusi vse presladke
<yang> Kot pomnim je to temna čokolada
<yang> torej z več kakava
<yang> http://www.lindt.ca/en/shop/our-brands/excellence-ca/excellence-chili-en-ca
<jabuk1> Chili Chocolate Bar 100g | Excellence | Lindt
<jabuk1> The Lindt Excellence chilli chocolate bar is a truly exciting and sophisticated recipe; the rich dark chocolate is complimented by a subtle spiciness.
<CrazyLemon> mm..lindt
<e1e> Cacao solids: 47% minimum. Ingredients: sugar, cocoa mass, cocoa butter, ...
<e1e> Å¡e vedno presladko...
<yang> Tudi v Rustiki majo verjetno kakšne s čilijem, če boš kaj hodila v BTC oz. kjer imajo še ostale trgovine
<e1e> tista z 75% mi je najboljša trenutno
<CrazyLemon> tista pa sploh ni sladka :)
<e1e> pa ma tud kr neki sladkirja not ;)
<e1e> zato mi je pa všeč, ker ni presladka
<yang> men so všeč sladke
<yang> mlečne
<e1e> + ne poješ je tulk ko kere druge...
<yang> kinder recimo
<CrazyLemon> no sej druge če so sladke ne pomeni da se lahk nažreš ane :p
<e1e> ja no, so bli tud časi ko sl lahko tisto milko bubble v 2 dneh pojedla lol
<yang> jst BP zmažem celo ta velko kinder
<CrazyLemon> dveh dneh? :D so bili časi ko sm jo v nekaj minutah :D
<yang> kaj se zdaj lepe delate
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa nič več :)
<e1e> ja no lahko bi jo tud v enem dvevu, sam mal se je pa treba nazaj držat ...
<e1e> drugač sm pa včasih ful mlečnih čokolad pojedla, so bla obdobja, ko so mi ble določene najbolj všeč
<CrazyLemon> and look at you now..all grown up :D
<e1e> baje ja :)
<matjaz> jeast sm pa zdej brez cukra že dva tedna!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz congrats..js sm zdržal en mesec :)
<matjaz> jest grem na več, ker itak nikol nisem ful jedel sladkarij
<matjaz> razen preveč v kavo in čaj
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa občasno zaužijem mal cukra..lih za nagrado :D
<matjaz> za svoj rojstni dan nisem hotel torte jest
<matjaz> imagine the faces
<e1e> hehe
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lol..weirdo :D
<e1e> torte so overrated ...
<matjaz> ^
<CrazyLemon> ne pa niso..Å¡e posebej ne nutellina!
<matjaz> nutella je overrated
<e1e> tisto sm sam enkrat jedla ...
<e1e> drugač pa nikol nism marala nutele...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dont make me ban you..twas a nice night so far :p
<CrazyLemon> nutella bo vedno top sh1t.. čeprav se ne spomnim kdaj sm jo nazadnje jedu :)
<e1e> js sm vedno mela rada lino lado al kaj je že bla...in sm vedno hotla jest sam svetu del, sam takrat še niso mel posebi...
<Resnik> nutella je res overrated
<matjaz> my man!
<CrazyLemon> pfft..grem spat ker ne prenesem več nutella haterjev!
<e1e> še kdo se pridruži klubu?
<Resnik> zj mormo sm še pametvat kako se razlikuje od italjanske/poljske/nemške
<Resnik> >_>
<e1e> ln CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> only a n00b would say it doesn't
<CrazyLemon> ln e1e
<yang> e1e: mi isto v osnovni Å¡oli, ko je bil eurokrem al vikikrema, belo smo lizali ven
<yang> je bla še una mini čokoladka, za samo eno rezino kruha
<e1e> ja...
<yang> pol eni sploh niso marali tega, smo potem dobili dvojnike od njih
<e1e> meni je šlo vedno na živče, ko so mel ali sam čokolado al pa skupno
<e1e> se spomnem tud tistih ta malih ja
<yang> mislim da so ble to sicer ta boljše zadeve za katere so se vsi pulili, pa sladoledne palcke pri kosilu
<yang> unim k nismo vsega pojedli pa hodili po repete niso dajal dvojnega sladoleda, oz. sploh nic sladoleda
<yang> en je bil na Å¡oli 200 kil, je Å¡el vedno po repete, je vse sladolede dobil
<e1e> aja kinder lada je bla... zdej sem se spomnala, pa v steklenih kozarcih so se prodajale, da si pol lahko obdržal kozarce :)
<yang> možno teh eurokremov je blo več vrst
<yang> spomnim se da sem mel kake 10 let, ko smo bli nekje na morju in so eni nemci rekli "bomo jedli palačinke z nutelo..." pa meni se sanjalo ni kaj je to
<yang> pa nevem al sem jih sploh uspel pojesti al mi je bil okus čuden
<yang> uni so že vedeli da se pri nas bolj malo dobi, in so vso hrano za cel mesec pritovorili iz nemčije s prikolico
<e1e> ja tud eurokrem je bil, ko je bil Viki gor... v lidlu al hoferju še majo včasih, ko majo tedne nostalgije al kaj že...
<yang> isto kot pica recimo, mislim da sem jo prvič jedel pri kakih 10ih letih, pa mi je bila zanič pa je praktično do konca osnovne šole nisem želel več jesti
<yang> pri stari mami smo šli v lokalno gostilno v nekem manjšem kraju, ko so ravno pice začeli peči, pa mi je kuharica prinesla protvan z nadevom pokazat pa vrpašala če bo ok...heh
<yang> pa kaj sem jaz vedel kako mora nadev zgledat
<e1e> js tud prvo nism mela preveč rada pice oz kecupa/mezge gor... ampak pol sm se navadla, sam da gob ni gorih :p
<yang> danes praktično povsod nardijo dobro pico
<e1e> ja no, niso vsepovsod enako dobre...
<e1e> ponavadi najmanj zgrešiš z margarito...
<yang> videl sem pice varjanta z nutelo cele namazane, al pa hawaii varjanta (to mamo kle v naselju) da je rezina ananasa gor, kebab pice, pica s tartufi....v ljubljani celo strežejo pica bureke...
<yang> Če greš v picerijo Dvor ob Ljubljanici imajo preko 100 pic v jedilnem listu
<yang> ampak če dolgo časa buljiš noter ugotoviš da je vsega skupaj kakih 10 pic, ostalo so pa pol varjante s hrenovko ali brez hrenovke itd.
<e1e> ah nimam rada tulk rada vseh teh različnih dodatkov
<e1e> blek hrenovke pa pice pa res ne grejo skupi
<yang> meni je dobro na pici kisla smetana ali majoneza
<yang> da ni taka suha
<yang> Drugače pa če boš kdaj v Ljubljani želela iti na pico, priporočam picerijo Foculus pri Križankah ali pa Trta na Prulah...so pa še ostale, ki so v redu
<e1e> blek tega pa res nebi na pici jedla
<e1e> oz majonezo sploh nebi
<yang> ja sej dokler ne probaš...
<yang> tam v Foculusu majo neko pico "Peschi" s tatarsko, ni slabo, probaj za foro
<yang> mislim da sami naredijo tatarsko
<e1e> tega tud ne jem lol
<yang> ok :)
<yang> Pripravljaš pico tudi doma ?
<e1e> ja seveda tud včasih
<Resnik> na pico dobr tatarska paše
<Resnik> :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-09
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> itak, samo tisti ki smo na "tisti" strani mure smo aktivni, ostali lenuhi se pa spijo
<speed-> "pravi"
<speed-> si se zatipkal
<sasa84> mijau
 * sasa84 se bruza od zdobersek 
<sasa84> ob*
<slax0r> speed-: common typo
 * slax0r pocuka sasa84 za rep
<b4d> kdo spi? :D
<b4d> jutro
 * sasa84 zamijavka, ker jo je slax0r pocukal
<sasa84> phhhhh
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> kaj pa ko sem kolesaril vceraj?
<slax0r> samo ce bi veter se malenkost bolj pihal bi se ze rigverc vozil
<zdobersek> 'bruza'?
<slax0r> bruza?
<zdobbie> "sasa84 se bruza od zdobersek"
<slax0r> aja
<sasa84> mucke se bruzajo :)
<sasa84> slax0r, čestitke za fprvo furco
<sasa84> a je na stravi? :P
<slax0r> je
<slax0r> hvala
<slax0r> o private activity
<slax0r> to tudi obstaja?
<slax0r> zdaj pa je
<idioterna> a pol morm tut js zacet uploadat zdej
<slax0r> ajde, gremo
<slax0r> nic lenarit ;)
<idioterna> moment
<idioterna> bi se moralo videt na club leaderboardu
<sasa84> kudos slax0r !
<slax0r> sasa84: hvala, moram it se potalat te zadeve :)
<dz0ny> kup kdo huawei p10 za 200€?
<slax0r> mam dva
<slax0r> hvala
<zdobersek> evo, zdej gre pa zares
<zdobersek> sosedi so kosilnco zalaufal
<slax0r> pomlad je tu!
<slax0r> koncno
<CrazyLemon> You’re now a coordinator for Sundanese in the team Najam kurvetina i pederčina po najskupljoj cijeni-dostava se duplo naplačuje team
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je nekdo pohekal transifex
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> just a hunch :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če prodaš pixla za 200€ kupim js :)
<CrazyLemon> amm.. a je mene nekdo pohekal al kaj :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.transifex.com/user/profile/proljev666/
<CrazyLemon> jp
<jabuk> proljev666's public profile
<jabuk> Transifex is a modern localization workflow and crowdsourcing platform, suited for software and dynamic content translation.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,
<sasa84> Interested in:
<sasa84> kako mu svršiti u grlo kako razvaliti pičku nevinoj droljici kako razvaliti šupak mladom dečku liži mi jaja i šupak dok mi ga drkaš ti koji čitaš
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm
<CrazyLemon> Short bio:
<CrazyLemon> ja sam deda iz središča murskoga
<sasa84> to je zihr slax0r !
<slax0r> I was high
<CrazyLemon> Recommendation given: Mlada Kurčina has given you a recommendation
<CrazyLemon> 6 hours, 33 minutes ago
<CrazyLemon> and poof
<CrazyLemon> "nema kaj,limuna navek ma"
<CrazyLemon> by proljev666
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si te je ta mal prvošču? :P
<slax0r> https://www.cepanje.drva/
<slax0r> kek
<sasa84> slax0r, "Hmm, pri iskanju te strani imamo težave."
<slax0r> ja ker ne obstaja
<slax0r> to je v limunovem profilu
<sasa84> slax0r, dj link od CrazyLemon profila
<slax0r> https://www.transifex.com/user/profile/proljev666/
<jabuk> proljev666's public profile
<jabuk> Transifex is a modern localization workflow and crowdsourcing platform, suited for software and dynamic content translation.
<sasa84> aja, cepanje.drva je njegov blog :D LOL
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> a pol ne bo dežja? :D
<CrazyLemon> bo
<CrazyLemon> ampak ti kr pejt na kolo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> sej bo še cajt za bičiklet
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> o yeah
<sasa84> .vreme postojna
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 13.7°C @09.04.2018 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% južni veter 5.97 m/s (21.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:45, Kulminacija: 13:05:52, Sončni zahod: 19:41:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 12min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 15°C @09.04.2018 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:31, Kulminacija: 13:05:48, Sončni zahod: 19:42:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 12min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5486.34, low: 5451.70, high: 5842.00, bid: 5485.00, ask: 5486.34
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 322.577317503 (0.0586777 BTC)
<zdobbie> 2K BY MAY
<zdobbie> (dat rhyme)
<upd> blep blep
<zdobbie> brurururururururururururururururu
<upd> kje so sell orderji po 1k doh
<CrazyLemon> https://mubi.com/
<jabuk> MUBI: Watch and Discover Movies
<jabuk> The Best of MUBI list finds the top reviewed films of all time in any genre, sorted by the MUBI users ratings
<CrazyLemon> cofunded by EU
<slax0r> euflix?
<CrazyLemon> hipster movies
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://mubi.com/rentals
<jabuk> MUBI Rentals
<CrazyLemon> a se mi zdi al je to kinda porn :D
<jabuk> The Best of MUBI list finds the top reviewed films of all time in any genre, sorted by the MUBI users ratings
<CrazyLemon> sorry.."art"
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5433.50, low: 5399.50, high: 5842.00, bid: 5427.70, ask: 5435.64
<upd> .bch eur
<upd> .bch usd
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-10
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 7.km SZ od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @10/04/2018 04:40:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.06+E
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> jutro ekipa
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5460.83, low: 5373.56, high: 5537.26, bid: 5455.08, ask: 5463.02
<slax0r> .btc eth
<jabuk> Nau Å¡lo. Poskusi .btc eur ali .btc usd.
<slax0r> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 321.891456948 (0.0587332 BTC)
<slax0r> Nau slo
<slax0r> lel
<sasa84> jou
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> helou idioterna
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 13.6°C @10.04.2018 13:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:40, Kulminacija: 13:05:31, Sončni zahod: 19:43:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 15min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo že kaj kupil na veb-company.si?
<CrazyLemon> majo čudn sistem
<Guest35150> tudi cudno ime :p
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/stealthygeek/status/983522865403301888
<jabuk> Patrick S. Tomlinson on Twitter: "Breaking News on...CNN: Cohen raided by FBINBC: Cohen raided by FBICBS: Cohen raided by FBIABC: Cohen raided by FBIFOX: ...… https://t.co/7rtD4E6zNg"
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://i.imgur.com/lkCZkEN.png
<sasa84> wow dz0ny, zdej ste pa dobil plac na zemljevidu! :)
<sasa84> a to je mejbi iz tistega festivala - grad na vodi/na jezeru/... al kaj že? :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> men je čist meh tist
<idioterna> https://www.instagram.com/p/BhZk0BSlH-M/
<jabuk> The Onion on Instagram: ““How are we supposed to get anything done with these perverted saplings waving their stamens around without any regard for decency? I…”
<jabuk> 2,161 Likes, 44 Comments - The Onion (@theonion) on Instagram: ““How are we supposed to get anything done with these perverted saplings waving their stamens around…”
<sasa84> lol
<upd> Durbin: "Would you be comfortable sharing with us the name of the hotel you stayed in last night?"
<upd> Zuckerberg: uh...
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Val202/status/983726524108083200
<jabuk> 📻 Val 202 on Twitter: ""Agrokor ima v lasti posebno lovišče, kjer lahko za 640 tisoč evrov na leto po mili volji streljaš na jelene, muflone, srne, divje svinje, in druge manjše živali.""
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyJosQBtzsw
<jabuk> LIVE: Facebook's CEO Mark Zuckerberg Testifies Before Congress - YouTube
<jabuk> Mark Zuckerberg kicks off two days of congressional testimony on Tuesday over the leak of data and Cambridge Analytica.
<upd> a če kupiš velik zemlje pa vzrejaš jelene, pol ne smeš prodajat fenom da streljajo
<CrazyLemon> 640k €/y :)
<CrazyLemon> thats a shitload of hunting ground
<upd> sej vzreja stane
<upd> velik ja
<upd> CrazyLemon, 0.25km^2 imajo
<upd> 500mX500m ni nič
<upd> 1800€ te pride najem na dan, s tremi jeleni to pokriješ
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzes5qYa-IY
<jabuk> No Thanks - YouTube
<upd> Rapid Alert Notification from Eurocontrol for Eastern Mediterranean / Nicosia FIR area’ stating that:
<upd> Due to the possible launch of air strikes into Syria with air-to-ground and / or cruise missiles within the next 72 hours, and the possibility of intermittent disruption of radio navigation equipment, due consideration needs to be taken when planning flight operations in the Eastern Mediterranean / Nicosia FIR area. ’
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-11
<slax0r> jutro
<matjaz> o7
<zdobbie> ja paglej ga
<matjaz> it's been long, yes
<metalcamp> oj
<slax0r> o/
<slax0r> https://www.facebook.com/BlockchainAllianceEurope/videos/370710270097182/
<jabuk> Facebook
<slax0r> \o/
<dz0ny> .slap
<dz0ny> .slap dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> .bitchslap
<CrazyLemon> .bitchslap zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> nope..ne dela
 * slax0r slaps CrazyLemon like a bitch
<slax0r> dela
<metalcamp> lol
<upd> @realDonaldTrump
<upd>  4h4 hours ago
<upd> More
<upd> Russia vows to shoot down any and all missiles fired at Syria. Get ready Russia,  because they will be coming, nice and new and “smart!” You shouldn’t be partners with a Gas Killing Animal who kills his people and enjoys it!
<slax0r> jep
<slax0r> ww3 inc
<upd> prfukeneni so vsi
<idioterna> ja niso vsi
<idioterna> bernie would have done it better.
<upd> mogoče
<CrazyLemon> ampak bernie ni najel CA
<CrazyLemon> that was his mistake and his mistake only!
<slax0r> certificate authority?
<CrazyLemon> cambridge analytica :)
<slax0r> izgleda bo bitcoin vendarle crashal, ko bo nuclear fallout
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5607.84, low: 5468.03, high: 5623.00, bid: 5607.77, ask: 5612.38
<CrazyLemon> so..soon
<CrazyLemon> ?
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/x/5eT0EBuD/ rekt
<idioterna> people not keen on betting on trump i see
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Te_LKt5DpY
<jabuk> LIVE: Facebook's CEO Mark Zuckerberg Testifies Before Congress | Day 2 - YouTube
<jabuk> Mark Zuckerberg kicks off two days of congressional testimony on Tuesday over the leak of data and Cambridge Analytica.
<NiceLurk> upd: pet minut kasnej je pa neki v čist drugem tonu napisal
<NiceLurk> http://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/167650395#p167650639
<jabuk> /pol/ - Happening cancelled. Trump just havin’ fun on twit - Politically Incorrect - 4chan
<jabuk> Happening cancelled. Trump just havin’ fun on twitter. - "/pol/ - Politically Incorrect" is 4chan's board for discussing and debating politics and current events.
<NiceLurk> http://i.4cdn.org/pol/1523446988104.png
<idioterna> mirrored (NSFW): https://bou.si/4c/1523446988104.png
<upd> hes a troll
<NiceLurk> niti to ne
<NiceLurk> ne enem blogu sem enkrat prebral en opis ki se mi zdi je zelo točen, čaki da najdem link
<NiceLurk> https://www.lawfareblog.com/time-i-got-recruited-collude-russians
<jabuk> The Time I Got Recruited to Collude with the Russians - Lawfare
<jabuk> The strange tale behind the recent reports of a GOP opposition researcher who set his sights on Hillary Clinton’s emails.
<NiceLurk> > “Trump often just repeats whatever he’s heard from the last person who spoke to him,” and expressing the view that this was especially dangerous when Trump was away.
<NiceLurk> tole se mi zdi da je kr točen opis
<NiceLurk> trump zghleda ki da hoče vedno impresionirat ljudi ki so trenutno okol njega, in se niti ne sekira če je to kontradiktorno stvarem ki jih je rekel dva dni nazaj
<NiceLurk> in sumim da je zelo naiven, kadar najde nekoga ki ga sam ceni, kar pomeni da ga neki pametni generali z lahkoto lahko prepičajo  karkoli želijo
<upd> so hes just stupid
<NiceLurk> men se zdi ja
<upd> 1 minuta klica v avstralijo 0.79€
<CrazyLemon> đabe
<upd> men je pa drago
<upd> me zanima kolk je on plačal k sva pol ure govorila lol
<speed-> *30 :p
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/983801604519407616
<jabuk> Edward Snowden on Twitter: "And they call me a criminal.… "
<idioterna> mhm
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km  J od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @12/04/2018 01:05:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.03+N,+15+E
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-12
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> yo
<b4d> hi
<speed-> hail!
<b4d> hi
<slax0r> arbeit mach frei!
<slax0r> macht*
<speed-> calma
<slax0r> no
<zdobbie> MALI PETEK
<slax0r> ^
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> resno
<slax0r> looks like rain
<zdobbie> thank mr. obvious
<slax0r> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/229/695/cb7.jpg
<speed-> kaksi dez?
<speed-> mi tega nimamo
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvf5DlhvJJE
<jabuk> Conan & Jordan Schlansky’s Italian Road Trip - YouTube
<jabuk> Jordan gets behind the wheel of a 1962 Fiat and journeys to Tuscany with Conan and his sound FX machine. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is ...
<upd> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6240.75, low: 5466.47, high: 6540.66, bid: 6240.00, ask: 6241.00
<upd> a sm reku HODL
<slax0r> itak da HODL
<slax0r> #HODLGANG
<slax0r> #HODLGANG
<slax0r> #HODLGANG
<upd> https://coinmarketcap.com/ use zelen
<jabuk> Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap
<jabuk> Cryptocurrency market cap rankings, charts, and more
<upd> https://walletinvestor.com/forecast/ugchain-prediction
<jabuk> ugChain Price Prediction: down to $0.0194? - UGC/USD Forecast, Long-Term & Short-Term Price Prognosis
<jabuk> ugChain Forecast, UGC price prediction. The best long-term & short-term ugChain prognosis for 2018, 2019, 2020, 2021, 2022, 2023 with daily USD/UGC projections: monthly and daily opening, closing, maximum and minimum price predictions with smart technical analysis
<upd> http://www.coinliker.com/forecast/ugchain-jeJS-prediction
<jabuk> ugChain Price Prediction $1.32 - UGC/USD Forecast - Future ugChain (UGC) Price Predictions - Coinliker.com
<jabuk> ugChain Forecast, UGC price prediction. Short-term & long-term ugChain prediction for 2018, 2019, 2020, 2021, 2022 with daily USD/UGC forecasts.
<upd> Will the ugChain price rise, grow, increase, go up?
<upd> ugChain's price will increase from $0.033536 to $1.32 within one year from today.
<upd> Will ugChain price drop / fall?
<upd> Yes. The ugChain price may drop from 0.0337 USD to 0.0194 USD. The change will be -42.366%.
<upd> that AI
<upd> NATIONWIDE DELIVERY a to je samo po tisti državi
<slax0r> ja
<upd> ₹ ka je to za ena valuta
<upd> ah rupli
 * CrazyLemon is eating easter bunny
<idioterna> you monster
<slax0r> be mindful of protein poisoning
<CrazyLemon> upn qr -> such an awesome thing
<idioterna> a mi rabs kej placat? ti dam url na kodo
<CrazyLemon> do it
<idioterna> https://duckduckgo.com/i/87701897.png
<CrazyLemon> so its like that huh... fine
<idioterna> aha to je artist's impression ocitno
<idioterna> nism vedu
<idioterna> sorry
<upd> pump nr. 2
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1CalzqZzO8
<jabuk> 10 Slovene False Friends - YouTube
<jabuk> ***Watch Part 2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc1l6CU4KBs 10 words that sounds the same in two languages, but have completely different meaning. We prepa...
<idioterna> svoh pump
<upd> :(
<idioterna> ja lej ce si su not drzim pesti da bos kej zasluzu
<upd> sem včeraj kupil en btc
<upd> https://quantadex.com/ to odzadje me spominja na world of goo
<jabuk> QUANTA - Decentralized cryptocurrency exchange
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6243.46, low: 5466.47, high: 6540.66, bid: 6231.71, ask: 6242.40
<idioterna> upd: pol si ze 700 v plusu?
<idioterna> kr uredu
<upd> da
<idioterna> js se ne upam trejdat
<idioterna> mam kolega k zmer k kup pade
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> mu bom reku da si ti kupu pa da nej ne kupuje zdej on :)
<upd> heh Å¡e vedno je poceni
<upd> jest sm letos naredu okol 200k prometa
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/x/ZJ07mO9P/ ta ico sem pa hotel kupit pa se mi ni dal z KYC ubadat
<upd> https://medicalchain.com/en/
<jabuk> Medicalchain - Blockchain for electronic health records
<jabuk> Medicalchain uses blockchain technology to securely store health records and maintain a single version of the truth.
<idioterna> hm
<upd> ja lej 2 minuti nazaj je en kupil pa 38k lol..
<upd> za*
<upd> trgoval se je pa po 0.09$ ico price je bil pa Price in ICO 0.20 USD
<upd> to tko veš da bo šlo na 0.2$ tu imaš že 100% profita
<upd> marketcap pa $17.481.705 ehh ta bo 1$ v 3 mesecih
<CrazyLemon> #fomo
<upd> :d
<upd> lejdis and đentlmens franci nabalanci pump nr. 3
<upd> h
<upd> m
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-13
<napsy> jutro
<b4d> hi
<metalcamp> howgh
<idioterna> you can't explain that: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBwNadry-TU
<jabuk> Neil deGrasse Tyson Explains the Tides - YouTube
<jabuk> A deep dive into the complex, beautiful phenomenon of tides with Neil deGrasse Tyson and Chuck Nice. Get a closer look at https://brilliant.org/StarTalk wher...
<msev-> idioterna, dons grem na 4ti dejt z eno ful uredu punco :D
<msev-> a maš kšne pro nasvete :D
<idioterna> zalub se vanjo
<msev-> sm že
<msev-> zj se more Å¡e ona vame :D
<msev-> prav da upa da ne bom obupal nad njo da rab čas da se sprosti :D
<msev-> tko da jo dons nebom nč pipal,..in nj se ji nabere želja do večera :D
<msev-> hahaha
<idioterna> aja si ze
<idioterna> pol pa pac
<idioterna> po feelingu
<idioterna> mislm, kok jo pa poznas?
<idioterna> sprav jo na irc al pa nekam kjer loh dobr predebatirata stvari
<zdobbie> recimo sem
<idioterna> aja ne ni je treba med norce zvabt, se bo prestrasla
<idioterna> predvsem pa ne rabs hitet
<idioterna> povab jo na ksn izlet pa tko, sej to obvladas
<idioterna> tko da bo na easy
<msev-> ja itak zj greva na u izi izlet na gorenjsko :D, pol greva na tenis
<msev-> pol greva pa na večerjo :D...pol ji pa dam nek specialen črn čaj od enga indijca k ma ful rada črne čaje :D
<napsy> ce je bol formalan vecerja
<napsy> ne pozabit na vrtnico ;)
<napsy> formalna*
<idioterna> js nism fan odrezanih spolnih organov od rastlin
<idioterna> ampak to jo mors vprasat
<idioterna> mogoce ona je
<slax0r> mas raje odrezane spolne ograne od ljudi?
<napsy> chicks dig flowers
<idioterna> slax0r: od visje razvitih sesalcev, ja
<idioterna> ne vem, jsm jo rajs peljal sedet med rozce v ksn park al pa hosto
<idioterna> kokr da bi ji nosu utrgane
<slax0r> sedet...gotcha... *wink* *wink* *nudge* *nudge* you stud
<idioterna> no, al pa lezat
<slax0r> mhm, je moznih vec polozajev
<slax0r> msev-: take notes
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/suni-pociva-nad-belo-krajino.jpg
<idioterna> na sreco se ne vid brajde, k je grda
<slax0r> kaj so brajde pri vas?
<idioterna> tut doma mamo ja
<idioterna> ampak tale je v beli krajini
<slax0r> ne, mislim, kaj to je :D
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ja trta
<idioterna> sicer se mi zdi da bl za to da je senca
<slax0r> aha, ok, potem je isto, samo da vi povete v ednini, mi pa v mnozini, pri na so brajde in ne je brajda :)
<idioterna> no, najbrz zato k ne maram grozdja
<slax0r> ja ce si stajeres in jes grozdje, si neucakanec
<idioterna> hehe
<zdobbie> "pol ji pa dam nek specialen črn čaj od enga indijca k ma ful rada črne čaje :D" no rape drugs please
<idioterna> "en indijc ma ful rada crne caje"
<metalcamp> "zalub se vanjo" - rofl
<idioterna> jah to ful olajsa stvari
<idioterna> k ti ni tezko se potrudt da se dobr pocut
<msev-> ja js sm jo tut peljal v park haha :D, če bi ji prnesu rožico bi pa mini orhidejo v lončku :)
<slax0r> ja pa iii
<metalcamp> santa barbara IRL
<slax0r> ^
<b4d> msev-: a so kake nove miske?
<msev-> so :)...trenutno mi je sam ena pomembna :D
<msev-> upam da mi rata da bo končno mir na kanalu #pray4me
<slax0r> ziher bo visja sila uslisala prosnje da "ga namocis"
<zdobbie> to so postranske stvari!
<b4d> msev-: ja da ne mislis da bos potem kar tiho
<b4d> valjda bos z nami delil se naprej?
<b4d> drzim pesti da roofie prime :D
<msev-> thanks
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> haHAA
<upd> Samsung EcoBubble™ tehnologija prinaša učinkovito pranje tudi pri nižjih temperaturah. Detergent se pretvori v mehurčke, zato hitreje prodre v tkanino in lažje odstrani umazanijo in hkrati ohrani barvo in teksturo ter prihrani energijo.
<upd> klol
<upd> http://www.samsung.com/si/quickdrive
<jabuk> Samsung QuickDrive pralni stroji | Samsung SI
<jabuk> Samsung QuickDrive™ skrajša čas pranja do 50 % in porabo energije do za 20 % ob enaki učinkovitosti pranja.
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuWZMWUbA8c
<jabuk> Samsung Q-Drum - YouTube
<jabuk> Get connected with us! Website ► http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/home Facebook ► https://www.facebook.com/hardwarezone.com.sg Twitter ► https://twitter.com/ha...
<upd> v obratno smer se vrti lol
<upd> me zanima kolk ima učinka glede na to da že nak 500 obrati/minuto dvigne cote centrifugalna sila
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6600.00, low: 6188.19, high: 6694.91, bid: 6592.01, ask: 6595.46
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 419.04864 (0.0636169 BTC)
<e1e> hello
<metalcamp_> ahoj
<e1e> kaj kej novga?
<metalcamp_> hm...
<metalcamp_> ubuntu 18.04 coming soon
<idioterna> js ga ze mam
<idioterna> nek beta sicer ampak
<idioterna> as good as new!
<e1e> ja to vem, kateri dan je že pride final verzija?
<idioterna> ne vem tocno, nekiindvejstga
<metalcamp_> 26.
<e1e> aha ok, pa je že vse preveden za to verzijo?
<metalcamp_> uhm... ne?
<metalcamp_> ne vem če je dovolj politične volje
<e1e> zakaj pa politične?
<zdobbie> zato, da smo lahko vsi krivi
<metalcamp_> drži
<e1e> izgovarjat se en na drugega, a ne? lol
<metalcamp_> that's how we roll
<metalcamp_> poglej kako daleč smo kot narod prišli s takim odnosom
<e1e> ful daleč ja...
<metalcamp_> v eu!
<metalcamp_> pa tata-mata na blockchain področju smo
<metalcamp_> kao
<metalcamp_> e1e: just kiddin' :>
<e1e> metalcamp_ sej vem ;)
<metalcamp_> drugače pa... nisem preverjal launchpada
<e1e> jaz tud ne...
<metalcamp_> drugače pa je 19. deadline
<metalcamp_> any takers?
<metalcamp_> ne vsi naenkrat :>
<e1e> hehe
<e1e> jaz lahko tist del ko je o Ubuntu MATE
<e1e> ker je Å¡e kar neki na transifexu tud za prevedit o MATE namizju
<e1e> metalcamp_ najboljš, da novico napišeš za prevajalski maraton ta vikend, mogoče bo kaj več odziva
<CrazyLemon> itak je prepozno za določene stvari
<e1e> kot so?
<CrazyLemon> installer
<e1e> aja?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<e1e> zakaj pa ni blo pol prejšnji vikend?
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<jabuk> BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> e1e vprašaj sašo :)
<e1e> ja kako je pa prevajanje potekal ko nje ni blo?
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu kr uspešno! 17.10 je potekal brez saše!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> mislim, da Å¡e kak prej tud
<e1e> torej gre tud brez nje ;)
<CrazyLemon> gre..ampak zakaj bi Å¡lo!
<e1e> ja, da se kej naredi, če ma ona druge stvari
<CrazyLemon> jah ne da se.. ker če js vidim da drugi nimajo volje pol tudi js nimam namena 'pomagat'
<e1e> ja sej jaz sem spraševala kdaj bo in to večkrat ;)
<CrazyLemon> no jaz pa sem sašo večkrat vprašal kdaj bo :D
<e1e> ja, sam če si vidu, da ni zainteresirana, bi lahko prevzel pobudo
<metalcamp_> *grabs popcorn*
<metalcamp_> popravimo napake čez pol leta?
<CrazyLemon> [21:44:59] <CrazyLemon>: jah ne da se.. ker če js vidim da drugi nimajo volje pol tudi js nimam namena 'pomagat'
<metalcamp_> :>
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ 18.04.1 it is!
<e1e> torej lahko zdej naredimo in bo pripravljen do takrat
<metalcamp_> that's the spirit
<metalcamp_> e1e: enkrat naslednji teden?
<e1e> metalcamp_ ja čim prej, a ne?
<e1e> če ne za vikend, pa začetk drugega tedna?
<metalcamp_> pred ponedeljkom ne bo Å¡lo
<e1e> ok
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ?
<CrazyLemon> stupid gnome shell
<CrazyLemon> kr crasha ker je smth smth buggy client
<e1e> pejt nazaj na unity...
<e1e> jaz bom verjetno še kej prevedla o MATE namizju, čez vikend, če bo kdo gorih, da bo kaj pomagu, če se kje zatakne
<e1e> sleep time...
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-14
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JZ od JELÅ AN @14/04/2018 01:58:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.48+N,+14.26+E
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-15
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6593.40, low: 6386.00, high: 6630.00, bid: 6587.00, ask: 6600.47
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 414.2781008 (0.0630824 BTC)
<upd> green dildo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti si že na 18.04?
<idioterna> a spet
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> komaj nadgradil pa se že pošiljajo prvi error reporti
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> hello
<upd> https://fnordprefekt.de/
<jabuk> Bitcoin Price Prediction Tracker
<e1e> kak ste? Kaj dogaja?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sm mel pa so neki wayland zjebal
<dz0ny> tko da sem pol Å¡el na star iamge
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon:
<dz0ny> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MAGENE-gemini-210-Speed-Sensor-cadence-ant-Bluetooth-for-Strava-garmin-bryton-bike-bicycle-computer/32847572962.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.32.479c164asjZ4dC&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10342_10343_10340_10341_10698_10697_10696_10084_10083_10618_10304_10307_10301_10059_10534_308_100031_10103_441_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620-normal#
<jabuk> MAGENE gemini 210 Speed Sensor cadence ant+ Bluetooth for Strava garmin bryton bike bicycle computer-in Bicycle Computer from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<dz0ny> cfs,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=2aa09857-bd8a-4172-a90e-10b0ae38d7a5-4&algo_pvid=2aa09857-bd8a-4172-a90e-10b0ae38d7a5&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0 tole dela super ce rabis
<jabuk> Cheap cadence ant, Buy Quality sensor cadence directly from China speed cadence sensor ant Suppliers: MAGENE gemini 210 Speed Sensor cadence ant+ Bluetooth for Strava garmin bryton bike bicycle computer
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja ti maš intel grafično?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sam je na desktop k je nvidia
<dz0ny> tud isto nardil
<CrazyLemon> nvidia pa wayland sploh že delata?
<dz0ny> je delal
<dz0ny> pol je bil upgrade
<dz0ny> in je sam monitor začel rebootat :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj je sploh prednost waylanda?
<CrazyLemon> ker js sm zaenkrat happy z xorgom
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne vidim kako bi navaden uporabnik pridobil
<CrazyLemon> in s čim uporabljaš tale cadence sensor?
<CrazyLemon> garmin?
<dz0ny> strava al pa garmin
<dz0ny> dvoji je bt al pa ant+
<dz0ny> v gnome maš fractional scaling :)
<dz0ny> k drugač ni možen
<CrazyLemon> torej za hdpi?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak a lahk js to povežem z uro? :D tale cadence sensor.. ali ti imaš to na telefonu povezano?
<dz0ny> na uro ne morš P
<dz0ny> na mojo uro lahko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj maš garmina zdaj? uro i mean
<dz0ny> yes
<CrazyLemon> fennix?
<dz0ny> vivoactive3
<CrazyLemon> battery life?
<dz0ny> komi 2 dni jo mam
<dz0ny> pravjo da en teden
<dz0ny> k tale wear je polom
<CrazyLemon> ni najboljši za baterijo ne
<dz0ny> edin kup app k mi je bil air travel
<dz0ny> to da ti boarding spiše je čist bolš k pa pred uno tablo stat k ma font 12px
<dz0ny> pa spotify remote
<dz0ny> google asistnat pa sploh in uni k na tel al pa tv
<dz0ny> ampak eden od prej,rej
<e1e> kak se prevede "Ubuntu Non-Free Repository"?
<CrazyLemon> non-free repository neprosto skladišče
<CrazyLemon> also.. https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> :)
<e1e> ok hvala
<e1e> a še kar vaša povezava ni varna... a je tak težko to zrihtat...
<CrazyLemon> očitno je.. ane jure :P
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> ampak ker mate sreco v zivljenju
<idioterna> je na fo.lugos.si crknu disk
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> se bo prej al slej neki zrihtal!
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<e1e> na boljš?
<CrazyLemon> keyword "prej al slej" :D
<CrazyLemon> keyphrase!
<e1e> glede na to da se zadnje 3 leta ni nič kej naredil, dvomim da bo kmal...
<idioterna> ja dons se nc ne bo
<CrazyLemon> 3 leta :D
<CrazyLemon> Izdano dne	sreda, 29. avgust 2007 12:22:33
<CrazyLemon> Velja do	četrtek, 28. avgust 2008 12:22:33
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> no nevem, kaj je blo prej... tak dolg js uporabljam linux
<e1e> aja, celih 10 let? lol
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡e! do obletnice nedelovanja bo zihr popravljeno! zihr!
<idioterna> jah, precej verjetno bo
<idioterna> the machine is dying!
<CrazyLemon> :°
<idioterna> hmal bo en cist drug error.
<CrazyLemon> 500? :D
<e1e> kako to prevest "A device manager for Logitech’s Unifying Receiver peripherals."
<CrazyLemon> upravitelj naprav za Logitechove unifying receiver zunanje naprave :D
<CrazyLemon> upravitelj naprav za Logitechov unifying sprejemnik zunanje naprave :D
<CrazyLemon> neki v tem smislu
<CrazyLemon> you'll think of something
<e1e> aha, ni slovenskih besed za to...
<CrazyLemon> so..sam ni uradnih prevodov :)
<CrazyLemon> or are there?!!
<CrazyLemon> sprejemnik unifying :DD
<e1e> haha ok
<CrazyLemon> ne to
<CrazyLemon> to ma mimovrste napisano.. :D
<e1e> aja lol
<CrazyLemon> združljiv sprejemnik?
<CrazyLemon> ampak po drugi strani je to ena logitechova proprietary zadeva.. in ne vem če ima smisla prevajat :)
<e1e> torej kar pustim "unifying receiver zunanjih naprav"
<CrazyLemon> bomo kr skopiral mimovrste! :p
<e1e> ...sprejemnik unifying zunanjih naprav?
<CrazyLemon> Unifying*
<e1e> ok
<e1e> sam Å¡e 2 stvari za prevedit v welcomu...
<e1e> A community-driven driver and daemon that utilities the full functionality of many Razer peripherals ranging from keyboards, mice and mouse mats.
<CrazyLemon> v redu.. kaj te matra tukaj? :D
<e1e> kako sestavit to skupi ... kaj je daemon?
<CrazyLemon> daemon je ozadnji program
<e1e> kako bi pa to skupi sestavila potem
<CrazyLemon> najprej..tam je ena napaka
<CrazyLemon> 'that utilities'.. verjetno je mišljeno 'that utilises'
<CrazyLemon> S strani skupnosti razvit gonilnik ter ozadnji program, ki izkorišča polno zmogljivost zunanjih naprav Razer, od tipkovnic, mišk do podlog za miške.
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<e1e> ok hvala
<e1e> samo Å¡e tole "A front-end for managing Razer devices, with support for application profiles, setting effects and enabling features of the keyboard."
<CrazyLemon> Obličje (?) za upravljanje naprav Razer, s podporo za profile programov, nastavitev učinkov in omogočanje zmožnosti tipkovnice.
<e1e> Nevem kako se to prevaja
<CrazyLemon> am.. lahko daš kr 'Program za upravljanje naprav blabla'
<CrazyLemon> no need to confuse users with fancy words :)
<e1e> Ja res bo boljše
<e1e> konec prevajanja za Welcome :)
<e1e> hvala CrazyLemon za pomoč
<CrazyLemon> you're Welcome :p
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-08
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-09
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/tedvanet/status/1115512273697742849
<CrazyLemon> kako lepo od tvojega operaterja da deli tvoje osebne podatke
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * sasa84 požgečka slax0r 
<CrazyLemon> stop it!
<sasa84> tišina!
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon in mu pihne v uho
 * CrazyLemon purrs
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> jsm bil pa v soli
<CrazyLemon> in..kaj si se lepega naucil v soli?
<idioterna> mal bl pocas hodt
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-10
<napsy> lp
<LurkBaRu69> https://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/iz-radarjev-izginilo-letalo-f-35a-iskalna-akcija-v-teku.html
 * LurkBaRu69 smiles https://i.imgur.com/5MtYL5t.jpg
<idioterna> kok je grdo zaparkiru
<idioterna> a niso f35 grounded?
<idioterna> aja 24ur je mal pocasn s temi novicami
<sasa84> juhuuuu
 * sasa84 požgečka slax0r 
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon in mu pihne v uho
<CrazyLemon> sup doll
<sasa84> sup sup CrazyLemon
<sasa84> nič ... iščem stanovanjce zase
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 for.. orgies and other promiscuities?
<sasa84> npr ja CrazyLemon
<sasa84> s slax0r iščeva private space
<CrazyLemon> makes sense..good luck 👍
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje dobiš emoji-je???
<sasa84> 👍
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 join me in the 21st century
<sasa84> hooooow hoooooow
<sasa84> jaz imam hexchat
<CrazyLemon> js tudi
<sasa84> kero skriptico pa maš?
<CrazyLemon> tis called 'google'
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> skripta mi flikne ven napako
<CrazyLemon> kaksna skripta
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-11
<LurkBaRu69> https://img.izismile.com/img/img12/20190410/640/daily_picdump_3106_640_71.jpg
<LurkBaRu69> Assange arrested?
<LurkBaRu69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYGancbGX-0
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-12
<LurkBaRu69> jutro
<LurkBaRu69> https://img.izismile.com/img/img12/20190411/640/funny_picdump_3015_640_high_03.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Mechanicalviral/videos/657825341320775/
<CrazyLemon> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9kx59a/silk-road-2-founder-dread-pirate-roberts-2-caught-jailed-for-5-years
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-08
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/racunalniki123/posts/2522233224697651
<CrazyLemon> "Vaši računalniki so preslabi za slovenske učence, ker imajo nameščen Linux namesto Oken."
<idioterna> kul
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie slišal za guerciotti?
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> carry on
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-10
<CrazyLemon> https://cezmejo.si/
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-12
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EVYTZ3EVAAI1Mvr?format=jpg&name=large
<idioterna> true
